# Der Designthread



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

von Zorkal auf die Idee gebracht, habe ich mir gedacht, man könnte ja einen Thread aufmachen, indem entworfene Bilder reingestellt, und *von der nächsten Person bewertet werden*. Ähnlich wie im Signatur-Thread außer, dass hier _alles_ selbst gemacht sein muss.

Selbstverständlich sind das Austauschen von Tipps und Tricks sowie Hinweise auf passende Anfänger- und Fortgeschrittenenprogramme erlaubt und erwünscht.

Ich kenne hier zwar momentan nur 2 Personen, die sich ihr Zeug selbst gestalten, doch vielleicht finden sich ja noch mehr.

Bitte bleibt sachlich. Jeglicher Spam, _der in anderen Threads besser aufgehoben ist_, wird gemeldet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf gehts!

//Edit: Für ausschweifende Gespräche über Grafik und Co. besucht den "*#creativstylez*"-Channel im Quakenet :>
______________________________________________________________________________


Da ich gerade im Designfieber bin, mache ich einfach mal den Anfang mit diesem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte in das Bild eigentlich noch etwas Farbe reinknallen, doch das hat sich dann irgendwann als _noch_ zu schwierig für mich herausgestellt. Tipps  sowie Kritik ist dennoch gerne gesehen.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ein GIMP-User, mal
schaun ob ich was feines für
den Thread hier gebastelt kriege...


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Hab mir dieses Weekend mal ne Sig. von meiner Lieblingsband gemacht:


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

ich bin ein absoluter phtoshop noob...habs zwar aufm pc bekomm da aber nichts wirklich tolles mithin -.- kann mir wer ein paar tipps geben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Gibt bestimmt ne Menge Tutorials im Netz. Musst Du dich mal hinter setzen und das anpacken.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich bin ein absoluter phtoshop noob...habs zwar aufm pc bekomm da aber nichts wirklich tolles mithin -.- kann mir wer ein paar tipps geben?


Du hast Photoshop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Reicher Sack, du!

btw: Hier mal meins, bin auch ein Anfänger, aber ich denke man kann erkenn was es sein soll...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist allerdings noch zu Deluxe Paint Zeiten Pixel für Pixel erstellt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (13. Januar 2008)

Was für ne Arbeit oO


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Januar 2008)

Ich muss mich erstmal mit dem Programm vertraut machen. Mal schaun was dabei rauskommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Nochmal eins, aber ich bin mit der Schrift nicht ganz zu frieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (13. Januar 2008)

Hab mal was gemacht...wollte mal die Disneyschrift benutzen,Links unten das Gimpmaskottchen und rechts das Photoshoplogo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (13. Januar 2008)

Sieht  gut aus find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werde mich auch mal ans werk machen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

@Zorkal: Die Logos sind ziemlich unscharf. :>


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

ich denke ma ihr macht die teile mit gimp oder? wie bekommt ihr dann die schriften da so hin??? (soll ja auch tips-thread sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich denke ma ihr macht die teile mit gimp oder? wie bekommt ihr dann die schriften da so hin??? (soll ja auch tips-thread sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einfach in dem Men da auf das "A",dann Schirftart wählen und irgendwo auf das Bild klicken, dann kannste den Text eingeben... Eigentlich das einfachste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> @Zorkal: Die Logos sind ziemlich unscharf. :>


Hab was mit dem Weichnzeichner übertrieben stimmt =/

@Chopi
Hier findest du viele Tutorials


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

@zorkal: thx werd mir die seite ma durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hast Photoshop?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habs mir nicht gekauft....ein Freund hats sich gekauft und ich durfte es mir installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich habs mir nicht gekauft....ein Freund hats sich gekauft und ich durfte es mir installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir ist klar, dass das 1000 bis 3500 Euro kostet?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Bestimmt über nen Torrent und nen Crack gesaugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ich selbst mal gebastelt^^
Soll en Avatar sein^^
Und wurde mit Photoshop erstellt und i habe es von meiner Schwiegermutter...die es net mehr brauchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

ja mir ist ziemlich klar,dass photoshop viel gled kostet...hab ja auch überleg ob ich drauf spare...dann hatt mein kumpel sich das geholt...und ich habs mir istalliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (13. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ja mir ist ziemlich klar,dass photoshop viel gled kostet...hab ja auch überleg ob ich drauf spare...dann hatt mein kumpel sich das geholt...und ich habs mir istalliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit ich weiß gibts nur einen einmalig zu benutzen Registrierungscode...


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibts nur einen einmalig zu benutzen Registrierungscode...


Eben, deswegen nehm ich mal an, Jácks hattn Freund weniger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

*im Design-Wahn ist*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Baah, ich hasse LP! Das ist kein Metal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Es ist Metal.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Das sind headbangende Hopper!
Ich seh das nicht als Metal an!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Gott, werd erwachsen. Das sind Rapper. Und auch nur Mike Shinoda ist en Rapper.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gott, werd erwachsen. Das sind Rapper. Und auch nur Mike Shinoda ist en Rapper.


Rapper, Hopper, alle gleich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw: Gott ist noch minderjährig? Wusst ichs doch!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

-.-

B2T.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm ich weis noch nicht zu was ich was basteln soll ;d

^^Wie viele Ideen ich doch hab .. oder auch nicht ;d
Habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer Desktop-Hintergrund. Nix dolles, aber reicht mir erstmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja, das bin ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Um Ideen zu sammeln, solltet ihr einfach mal durch eure Bildersammlung gehen. Je nachdem was ihr dort für Möglichkeiten habt, könnt ihr auch mal bei Google gucken.

Oder ihr macht erstmal ein paar Tutorials für den Anfang. Macht zwar nicht soo viel Spass, aber so lernt man die Grundkenntnisse am schnellsten.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Januar 2008)

*hust* 

Logo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Albumcover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Website-Design
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...here_layout.jpg

weiteres Website-Design
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...ibe_website.jpg

Kleiner Auszug - der Kram den ich grad in meinem photobucket Album gefunden hab ^^


----------



## x3n0n (14. Januar 2008)

Das 2te Design sieht gut aus, nur ist das mit der Postkarte nicht ein wenig problematisch, da du den Text nicht schief auf das Design bringen kannst (ausser mit PS)?!


----------



## nalcarya (14. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das 2te Design sieht gut aus, nur ist das mit der Postkarte nicht ein wenig problematisch, da du den Text nicht schief auf das Design bringen kannst (ausser mit PS)?!


Klar klappt die Umsetzung auch mit html, das Zauberwort heißt imagemaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite ist auch online, allerdings ist das Coding nicht von mir: http://www.tribe-band.de


----------



## x3n0n (14. Januar 2008)

Das mit den Image-Maps meinte ich net, das war mir klar. Was ich meine ist der Textblock der *gerade* auf der *gedrehten* Postkarte sitzt.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Januar 2008)

Achso. Nun ja, der war überhaupt nicht schräg geplant, wäre der Lesbarkeit auch nciht grad zuträglich ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm, irgendwas stört mich. :>


----------



## Jácks (14. Januar 2008)

ich hab mal was gemacht...ist aber nicht sooooo toll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Sieht ganz gut aus. Allerdins solltest du die Verlaufsaufhellung anders Platzieren. Die stört da doch ein wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Und hast du irgendetwas dagegen? Oder bist du so ein Gutmensch, der nie etwas illegales macht, das moralisch "falsch" ist?



Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum du mich jetzt "von der Seite anlaberst", aber das war Scherzhaft gemeint. Siehe "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".

Leute gibs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Und hast du irgendetwas dagegen? Oder bist du so ein Gutmensch, der nie etwas illegales macht, das moralisch "falsch" ist?


Joa ich hab was dagegen...wer umsonst arbeiten will soll sich Gimp laden.So viel besser ist PhotoShop garnicht  und wers wirklich braucht(Profesionell) kanns sich auch kaufen.Die Leute von Adobe wollen auch nur möglichst gut durchs Leben kommen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Boah wie bist du denn drauf Kaladrius? Deine Mutter grade beim Fremdgehen erwischt?(Nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ist ja schlimm was du hier ablässt. Der Thread hat so schön angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. Januar 2008)

fals das jemanden interesiiert,das bild habe ich mit GIMP gemacht^^


----------



## Huntara (14. Januar 2008)

@VölligBuffed:

Wie geil ist das Bild denn bitte von Evanescence. Das verdient ja mal mehr als  die üblichen 10 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab keins, ich muss erst noch was erstellen, falls ich die Woche dazu komme. Aber macht ruhig weiter Jungs, interessant hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Jep Völlig, werde mich jetzt in diesem Topic (zumindest zum Thema Kaladrius - ist das Hernwhagas neuer Acc oO?) nicht mehr äußern. Edit kann sich hier die Äußerung nicht verkneifen: Offenbar muss der Herr auch noch das 'subjektiv' von mir klauen - interessant.

Hab mir btw mal GIMP gesaugt und ziehe mir die Tage mal n paar Tutorials dazu rein, bin nochn absoluter noob auf dem Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Januar 2008)

Auja, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hüpf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird direkt in mein Profil gepappt *papp* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

NP. Boah, ich glaub ich fotografier mein Auge...

Das juckt zwar tierisch, aber so ein geplatztes Äderchen sieht bestimmt geil aus als Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> NP. Boah, ich glaub ich fotografier mein Auge...
> 
> Das juckt zwar tierisch, aber so ein geplatztes Äderchen sieht bestimmt geil aus als Sig.
> 
> ...



DAS kann ich mir bei dir immer gut vorstellen :X

Grmpf...mal eben wech hier Tuts saugen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *DAS kann ich mir bei dir immer gut vorstellen :X*
> 
> Grmpf...mal eben wech hier Tuts saugen.



Wie ist das gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie ist das gemeint?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wohl eher doch nicht. Das würde eher zu nem Pentagramm passen. Dazu dann den Schriftzug 'Wir opfern Augenadern'.

Hey. Geile Idee.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ach quark, selbst "normalen" Menschen platzt mal ein Augenäderche. Nur passt das nicht zu diesen eben genannten Menschen in die Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> ....blablub....
> *Welchen Grund hätte ich deiner Bitte nachzukommen?*



Ein netter Grund wären, sogenannte "M-o-d-e-r-a-t-o-r-e-n", sagt dir das was?


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Denkst du ich hätte "Angst" vor einem Ban?


Keine Ahnung.
Ausprobieren?


----------



## Klunker (14. Januar 2008)

Hier mal was von mir habe ich vor ca nem halben jahr gemacht..jetzt bekomme ich bei gimp nichts mehr hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir habe ich vor ca nem halben jahr gemacht..jetzt bekomme ich bei gimp nichts mehr hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aber die Hintergrundfarbe ist hässlich. :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Stevinho, wir haben dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, Edit sagt mir gerade, dass ich über 2k bin.

Dazu wird gleich was neues designt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Allerdins solltest du die Verlaufsaufhellung anders Platzieren. Die stört da doch ein wenig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähhhhhm was soll ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ähhhhhm was soll ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die rote "Sonne".


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Stevinho, wir haben dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






GRAZ!!!​

Edit: Ups. Naja, man erkennt was gemeint is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> ID? Was ist das?
> Verzeih mir meine offensichtliche Dummheit.


Das ist eine _Indentifikation_, so nennt man den Vorgang, der zum erkennen einer Person dient.


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist eine _Indentifikation_, so nennt man den Vorgang, der zum erkennen einer Person dient.



Ich muss also wieder irgendeine Adresse angeben. Mach ich doch immerwieder gerne.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Ich muss also wieder irgendeine Adresse angeben. Mach ich doch immerwieder gerne.


Nein, dein Computer hat eine eigene "Adresse", welche du anscheinend zu ändern nicht vermagst.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Wenn er wirklich nicht weiß, wie man diese Adresse (ich hoffe doch dass ich damit richtig liege...der numerische Gegenpart zum DNS, so in etwa :x) ändert....omg.


----------



## Jácks (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die rote "Sonne".


Häääääähhhhh???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Häääääähhhhh????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och Junge...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim Sänger! Der rote leuchtende Kreis.


----------



## Jácks (14. Januar 2008)

mach mal ein bild mit alt+druck und makier mal^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Boah GUCK DIR DAS AN! Das muss man doch sehen -.-


----------



## nalcarya (14. Januar 2008)

Hab noch ein bisschen meine Festplatte durchwühlt und einige ältere Sachen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avatare



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signaturen/Header



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten 2 sind schon richtig alt, fast 2 Jahre glaub ich.


----------



## turboknut (14. Januar 2008)

habe auch mal 2 bilder mit gimp bearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2008)

Genug des Spams und Beleidigens. Sollte jemand das weiterführen werde ich sauer. Kalandrius hat schon Urlaub.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Wollt mal fragen, ob hier jemand ein sehr gutes Bild von einem Auge hat.

Wäre sehr nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wollt mal fragen, ob hier jemand ein sehr gutes Bild von einem Auge hat.
> 
> Wäre sehr nett.
> 
> ...


Frag mal Carcharoth....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Warum denn das?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum denn das?


Wegen den Augen vllt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bistn bisschen durchn Wind, was?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wegen den Augen vllt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So meinte ich die Frage nicht. Aber warum sollte er solche Bilder haben?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So meinte ich die Frage nicht. Aber warum sollte er solche Bilder haben?


.......!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ui! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*rumklick und los schreib*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ui!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja, da war der Lurock mal wieder gut informiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich Tikume´s Zorn auf mich ziehe;
meine Signatur hab ich selbst geGIMPt


----------



## nalcarya (15. Januar 2008)

Also falls jemand sonst noch Basisfotos für die Weiterverarbeitung, im Grafikerjargon xD auch Stock-Fotos genannt, sucht dann kann ich nur die Seite 

http://www.deviantart.com​
empfehlen.
Auch wenn man viel bastelt und es einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zeigen will ist die Seite prima, ist nämlich mittlerweile ziemlich riesig was die angemeldeten User angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

da ich nicht immer designanfänger bleiben will,habe ich wieder was gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie hast du den hintergrund hinbekommen?


MfG Jacks


----------



## x3n0n (15. Januar 2008)

Stockfoto Seiten:
www.***
www.fotocommunity.de
www.morguefile.com (auf englisch)

MfG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wie hast du den hintergrund hinbekommen?
> MfG Jacks



Der Hintergrund wurde einfach blau gemacht, und dann hat er "Flammen" eingefügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Nein.
Plastisches Rauschen>Einfärben>Neue Ebene>Flammen>Einfärben.
So in etwa den Rest sollte man selber rausfinden.

@Jacks:Viel mehr als Schrift ist das ja nicht, das ginge auch mit Paint so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll ich dazu noch etwas groß sagen?


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hässliches Motiv und im Hintergrund wahrscheinlich Brushes, find ich nicht besonders schön.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Hässliches Motiv und im Hintergrund wahrscheinlich Brushes, find ich nicht besonders schön.


wenn du mir das selbe motiv besser hinkriegst zeig ich mal respekt =)


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wenn du mir das selbe motiv besser hinkriegst zeig ich mal respekt =)


Es geht mir darum das es einfach nur sch.... aussieht nicht darum wie schwer es war.Darum sollte es eigentlich nie gehen.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum das es einfach nur sch.... aussieht nicht darum wie schwer es war.Darum sollte es eigentlich nie gehen.




ist geschmacks sache .. wenn du sie ned verbrannt hättest am fund fänd ichs besser ;D aber jedem das seine


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist geschmacks sache .. wenn du sie ned verbrannt hättest am fund fänd ichs besser ;D aber jedem das seine


Gibt sicherlich ein paar perverse da draußen die auf sowas stehen,ja


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja sogesehen sicherich gute Arbeit auf Jokkerinos Banner aber besonders schön finde ich es nicht.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich mich jetzt hiermit in Zorkals Augen als Perverse oute - ich find's toll!

Ich steh auf so Düster/Böse/Grusel Zeug, auch ein Grund warum ich japanische Horrofilme und das dort immer wieder auftauchende Klischeegruselkind mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith sagt: ich finde in so einem Thread sollte es nicht nur um's scheiße oder toll aussehen gehen, denn das ist nur persönlicher Geschmack. Ich zB hasse rosa, aber wenn jemand irgendwas roasanes bastelt was ansonsten einfach gut und aufwändig gemacht ist, dann werd ich das ganze möglichst objektiv bewerten und anmerken dass ich persönlich es blöd finde weil ich kein rosa mag :>


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt hiermit in Zorkals Augen als Perverse oute - ich find's toll!
> 
> Ich steh auf so Düster/Böse/Grusel Zeug, auch ein Grund warum ich japanische Horrofilme und das dort immer wieder auftauchende Klischeegruselkind mag
> 
> ...


So war das nicht gemeint, ich kann schon nachvollziehen das du das aus "Gruselsicht" toll findest aber "schön" im Sinne von Ästhetik kann man das doch nicht finden...so aussehen willst du doch bestimmt nicht oder :>?


----------



## nalcarya (15. Januar 2008)

Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee das man es nciht schön finden kann? Es hat jeder einen anderen Sinn für Ästhetik und ja, ich finde das schön.

Schön bedeutet für mich auch nicht dass ich gerne so aussehen würde, ich find Angelina Jolie zB verdammt hübsch, trotzdem mag ich nicht so aussehen wie sie.

Wobei das hier als Kostüm schon ganz interessant wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube wird driften irgendwie ab, sorry Tikume :>


----------



## U r g ô z (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mal was gebastelt ^^


----------



## Bellü (15. Januar 2008)

also ich muss mich auch 'outen', ich finds auch schön. liegt ja schließlich im auge des betrachters. ^^
ich hatte auch ein wenig langeweile und ein bisschen rumgebastelt. aus dem hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde hinterher das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

NEED HELP!!!
Ich wolte gerade was designen und da bin ich in einer situation,die ich nicht gelöst bekomme.Ich habe mit gimp diese Flammen designt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich sie mit dem verlauf Incandescent gefüllt bekomme,habt ihr da ne idee?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Mit der englischen Version kann ich leider nichts anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> NEED HELP!!!
> Ich wolte gerade was designen und da bin ich in einer situation,die ich nicht gelöst bekomme.Ich habe mit gimp diese Flammen designt
> 
> 
> ...


Ebenendialog>Rechtsklick auf die Ebene mit den Flammen>Auswahl zu Alphakanal


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

und dann....da passiert nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> und dann....da passiert nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast wahrscheinlich alles auf einer Ebene gemacht oder?
Du musst am besten jedes einzelne Element des Bildes auf einer eigenen Ebene erstellen(Transparent Anfangs).Also Hintergrund und die Flammen getrennt.


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

Ja ich hab alles auf einer Ebende,kann ich das nun wieder irgentwie trennen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ne, musste wohl neu anfangen.^^


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

Ach scheiße


----------



## nalcarya (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ach scheiße


Übung macht den Meister! *klugscheiß* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister! *klugscheiß*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So gehts!

Bin mir auch grad nen neuen Desktop-Hintergrund am machen,
wenn der feddisch ist post ich den au mal.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie bring ich das bild ned hin das ich machen will .. ^^ immer wenn ich z.b. bild 1 und 2 zusammenglätten will und so .. dann wird da nix draus ..

fucking cs3 ..

mach ich halt nen anderes ;D


----------



## _Miche_ (16. Januar 2008)

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn in der Schule nix los ist und man das IMBA-Malprogramm Paint zur Verfügung hat (Pixel für Pixel!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das "raster" gehört eigentlich nicht dazu, aber versuch mal mit Paint ein *.gif zu speichern -.-) In der originalen *.bmp sind die ganzen Punkte nicht vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ein "Brain-Abbild" meiner eigenen Shisha =)


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Irgendwie bring ich das bild ned hin das ich machen will .. ^^ immer wenn ich z.b. bild 1 und 2 zusammenglätten will und so .. dann wird da nix draus ..
> 
> fucking cs3 ..
> 
> mach ich halt nen anderes ;D



Was meinst du mit zusammenglätten? Pic pls...


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus, wenn in der Schule nix los ist und man das IMBA-Malprogramm Paint zur Verfügung hat (Pixel für Pixel!):
> http://ux4.edvschule-plattling.de/~mwagner...t_my_shisha.gif
> (Das "raster" gehört eigentlich nicht dazu, aber versuch mal mit Paint ein *.gif zu speichern -.-) In der originalen *.bmp sind die ganzen Punkte nicht vorhanden
> 
> ...



Respekt! Die Geduld für solche Pixelbasteleien hatte ich nie und werd ich glaub ich auch nie haben :>

btw ist das hier http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...boeserblick.jpg auch komplett Photoshop (ich hab allerdings auch ein Grafiktablett) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit zusammenglätten? Pic pls...




na so bild 1 ist grün
bild 2 blau
und in der mitte tut man dann so verschmieren ;D naja egal sicher ebene problem .. etzt auch egal

Hier mal was leichtes damit ich hier nicht nur rumspamme ;d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Du hast CS3, ja? Dann würde ich dir den Verflüssigen-Filter oder den Wischfinger für sowas empfehlen, wenn du's von Hand verwischen willst.

Es sei denn es soll ein reiner Farbverlauf werden, dann nimm das Verlaufstool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. Januar 2008)

hi leute,
ich schaue mir gerade ein gimp tutorial an und da wird gesagt:"Jetzt erstelle eine neue Ebende und fülle sie mit dem farbverlauf so und so..." wie fülle ich den eine neue ebende mit farbverlauf???


----------



## Zorkal (16. Januar 2008)

Du solltest dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen vertraut machen, sosnt geht garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal mein erster Versuch...naja. Erster Versuch halt. Noch ein bissl werkeln und das wird schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Du solltest dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen vertraut machen, sosnt geht garnichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und die wären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Die Tools verstehen. Und mit Ebenen umgehen können.


----------



## Jácks (16. Januar 2008)

ich verstehe die tools und ich weiß nur nicht wie ich eine ebende mit einem verlauf fülle -.-


----------



## Zorkal (16. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich verstehe die tools und ich weiß nur nicht wie ich eine ebende mit einem verlauf fülle -.-


Dann lern was Ebenen sind....Strg+L


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Tools verstehen. Und *mit Ebenen umgehen können*.



Üben, üben, üben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Üben, üben, üben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


spamen,spamen,spamen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

back to topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> spamen,spamen,spamen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war kein Spam, es ging ja schließlich um das Thema dieses Threads.

BTT: Das Pic sieht gut aus. Aber irgendwas stört mich...ich sag bescheid, wenn ich es weiß.^^

EDIT: Jetzt hab ichs, das Gesicht sieht merkwürdig aus.


----------



## Janaki (16. Januar 2008)

Na, dann will ich auch mal.... ist schon ein bissl älter, bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal was neues.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Der Hintergrund sieht (finde ich) für WoW zu elektronisch aus. Hoffe, du verstehst mich.^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du hast CS3, ja? Dann würde ich dir den Verflüssigen-Filter oder den Wischfinger für sowas empfehlen, wenn du's von Hand verwischen willst.
> 
> Es sei denn es soll ein reiner Farbverlauf werden, dann nimm das Verlaufstool.
> 
> ...




danke ;D werd ich mal austesten ;D aber atm gefällt mir meine sig ^^


----------



## Janaki (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund sieht (finde ich) für WoW zu elektronisch aus. Hoffe, du verstehst mich.^^



Ja, tu ich ^^
Hab früher Spraylogos hergestellt, da wurde das ständig gewünscht.. bin halt ein Gewohnheitstier. ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ich mal rasch zusammengebastelt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schick, voll mein Ding! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin noch nicht so gut in sowas... Hab noch nicht lange Photoshop und blicke noch nicht so durch. Hab bisher immer mit Microsoft Foto Designer Pro 9 gearbeitet und das funktioniert doch ein wenig anders. ^^
Bei meinen letzten Sachen, die ich machen wollte, hab ich's dann doch mit dem Foto Designer gemacht, weil ich bei Photoshop verzweifelt bin. *g*
Hab zwar schon ein paar Tutorials ausm Netz angeschaut und nachgemacht, nur helfen die mir nicht viel bei den Dingen, die ich im Kopf hab... Na ja, wird hoffentlich noch.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Deine Sachen find ich irgendwie immer sehr schick Jokkerino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LittleFay:
Nur nicht aufgeben, Photoshop ist erstmal echt verwirrend, da braucht man ne ganze Weile um sich einzuarbeiten. Ich benutz PS jetzt seit fast 6 Jahren (anfangs Version 5.0LE die bei irgendnem Drucker gratis dabei war ^^) und kenne auch längst nicht alle Funktionen, zumal mit jeder Version neue dazu kommen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Von meinem eigenen Auge inspiriert, musste ich es gleich mal versuchen. Ist leider nicht soooo gut geworden, wie ich es erhofft hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Von meinem eigenen Auge inspiriert, musste ich es gleich mal versuchen. Ist leider nicht soooo gut geworden, wie ich es erhofft hatte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das blut wirkt etwas...unrealistisch.

Mal wieder etwas von mir,insperiert von den vielen Freunden die Gitarre spielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@nalcaria:thx =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das blut wirkt etwas...unrealistisch.
> 
> Edit:
> @nalcaria:thx =)



Ach nee, Blitzmerker!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach nee, Blitzmerker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach das Blut schöner,entfern die weissen härchen und am besten noch das leichte licht oben und unten links.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Kein Bock mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Da glotz ich weiter mein Auge an, das ist eh realistischer...


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kein Bock mehr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff^^dann mach ich mich eben wieder ans werk =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> pff^^dann mach ich mich eben wieder ans werk =)



Hier, in 2 Minuten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hier, in 2 Minuten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Blut sieht auf jeden fall schon mal besser aus.
Aber man merkt das es in 2min gemacht worden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das Blut sieht auf jeden fall schon mal besser aus.
> Aber man merkt das es in 2min gemacht worden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann nichtmehr!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Bild hab ich mit meinem Handy gemacht!

DAS ist mein Auge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*rofl*


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2

was ist mir besser gelungen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

1. Das zweite wirkt durch das Verschmelzen pixelig.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 1
> ...


Das erste,zweite sieht irgendwie "überfiltert" aus.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier hab ich schon länger aufm rechner liegen.Wie findet ihr das?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Mach mal nicht so viel Anime-Zeugs.^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mach mal nicht so viel Anime-Zeugs.^^


Bin aber Anime Fan =) 
Was willste denn sehen?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Hmm ... normale Mensche eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst auch versuchen, ob du das mit dem Auge besser hinbekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Sorry aber ich mache keine Signaturen oder anderes Zeug für andere leute.Selbst gemacht bringt die meiste freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich schau mal was sich mit den menschen machen lässt^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

anime > all ;D

also ich find die sehr gut die du da machst jokkerino ;D meine werden immer irgendwie kake ;( muss mir mal mehr als 5min zeit geben ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich mache keine Signaturen oder anderes Zeug für andere leute.Selbst gemacht bringt die meiste freude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde es auch nirgendwo verwenden. Ich nehm es als Beispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Naja ich brauche für eine richtig gute so um die eine stunde weil ich die dann noch tausend mal drehe und wende und was weis ich durch welche filter durchlaufen lasse.Lies dir einfach en paar tutorials durch und nimm dir zeit^^*grad an dem "menschen" arbeit"*


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier du Mensch.Alzuviel mühe hab ich mir aber net gemacht sry^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Hm....ist auch nicht soo hübsch, aber Geschmackssache.^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Iiiih, Piercings.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich gar net abhaben das Zeug!


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Iiiih, Piercings....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wuhuu tut mir leid wenn ich kein besseres bild über google gefunden hab xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wuhuu tut mir leid wenn ich kein besseres bild über google gefunden hab xD



Versuch mal das Bild, was ich in den Desktop-Thread gepostet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Link pls bin zu faul zum suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Letzte Seite, 2ter Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Zwing mich net zum spammen,schick einfahc link gehe aus dem thread net mehr raus ist jez mein liebling xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Boah, heilige Scheisse...^^

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9250/hayd...ttiere15ex7.jpg


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

k thx...ma schauen was sich machen lässt...kann dir aber nix versichern weil das bild mich net so ganz anspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier damit ihr was zum bewerten habt =):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich mal vor 2wochen oder so gemacht

Edit:
ja ich weiss du magst kein anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> k thx...ma schauen was sich machen lässt...kann dir aber nix versichern weil das bild mich net so ganz anspricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nice, wirklich gut!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Schonwieder Anime... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schonwieder Anime...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag halt anime bzw kenne auch viele und dementsprechend arbeite ich auch viel damit (also mit photoshop)


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Das hier habe ich für das Guild Wars Forum gemacht in dem ich angemeldet bin,nichts besonderes eigentlich aber mir gefällts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das hier habe ich für das Guild Wars Forum gemacht in dem ich angemeldet bin,nichts besonderes eigentlich aber mir gefällts.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hör auf dauernd deine Texte in Disney-Like zu machen^^


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hör auf dauernd deine Texte in Disney-Like zu machen^^


Tsss...hab sonst nur doofe Schriften und Donald>Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache grad was anderens _ohne _Disneyschrift(ZOMG!)


----------



## x3n0n (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Von meinem eigenen Auge inspiriert, musste ich es gleich mal versuchen. Ist leider nicht soooo gut geworden, wie ich es erhofft hatte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Versuch mal anstatt eine neue Pupille (ist es doch oder?, sieht aus wie ne Kiwi oO^^) den farbigen Teil der Pupille auszuwählen und über Strg+U die Farbe zu ändern, ist ein schöneres Ergebnis. Wenn du Strg+U drückst einen Haken in das Kästchen "Färben" machen.




Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 2
> ...


Ich finde das zweite sieht gut aus! Dublizier die Ebene mal, mach nen leichten Gauschnen Weichzeichner drüber oder ein leichtes "Helligkeit interpolieren" und lass dann über ne Ebenenmaske das was scharf sein soll durchscheinen...


Für Schriftarten kann ich folgende Seite empfehlen:
http://www.dafont.com

Oder einfach Google fragen ("Disney Font", oder "HipHop Font", "Graffitti Font" etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...

Und wie gesagt für Fotos von Menschen oder auch anderem Krams (Stockfotos):
http://www.morguefile.com
http://www.***
http://www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

mal ne frage hat wer eine seite wo man schöne fonts downloaden kann?Ich find keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Ach über mir ist schon ne seite verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> mal ne frage hat wer eine seite wo man schöne fonts downloaden kann?Ich find keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sachma liest du eigentlich die Posts hier?


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Sachma liest du eigentlich die Posts hier?


der hat das nach meinem post erst editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (17. Januar 2008)

Ich editiere schneller als ihr lesen könnt, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

hab ich gemerkt^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

findet ihr das nt:bo ist gut gelungen?


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

ich finds cool^^


----------



## x3n0n (17. Januar 2008)

Für Leute die PS haben, versuchts mal mit
Datei->Für Web speichern->

Damit haltet ihr das Bild klein, die Quali bleibt aber gleich gut und das File ist net 6 Mb groß =)


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Misslungenes Machwerk von mir =/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Sieht doch gut aus. Benutz mal nochmal den Weichzeichner, um die Umrandung deines Namens zu entpixeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gelungen oder weniger?


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

@Völlig Buffed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie findeste?Ich habs mal aus langeweile gemacht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Sieht gut aus. Allerdings zerstören diese gleißend hellen Linien das Gesammtbild.

EDIT @ Jacks: OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

@jacks:Kann keine grossen unterschiede zum "original"erkennen


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

ich weiß,ich weiß...ich habe halt langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Er hat die Schrift eingefügt und den Lichteffekt.^^


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

und noch ein paar effekte


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fucking geil ;D
echt wenn dir mal langweilig ist kannste gerne für mich paar bilder machen ;D super arbeit find ich


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

ich hab wieder mal was gebastelt...ist wieder nicht perfekt geworden aber ich stells trozdem rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie findet ihrs?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Bissle zu schlicht. :>


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Mmmmh, ein Ring mit was drin halt... Nuja, nett, aber net schwer zu machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

du weißt nicht wie ich das gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, ein Ring mit was drin halt... Nuja, nett, aber net schwer zu machen...


Immerhin schwerer als deine Sig


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Immerhin schwerer als deine Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Immerhin schwerer als deine Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich momentan Halo 3 zocke ist mir die idee gekommen.Wie findet ihr?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, du gibst mit deinen Kenntnissen an. :O


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, du gibst mit deinen Kenntnissen an. :O


Beschwer dich beim Threadersteller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man wenn hier schon so en thread ist hab ich so en drang immer etwas neues zu machen


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, du gibst mit deinen Kenntnissen an. :O


Sehe ich auch so, das


> ROFL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeugt nicht grade von Bescheidenheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (17. Januar 2008)

Ich brauche meine Kentnisse nur mir zu beweisen und weil ich das weiss gebe ich hier gerne Support =)
Und das solltet ihr auch.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, das
> 
> zeugt nicht grade von Bescheidenheit.
> 
> ...


Eine Frage:
Was hast du gegen mich?^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Was hast du gegen mich?^^


Nichts, aber du hast was gegen meine Signatur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Hey...ich mag deine signatur allein schon deshalb weil da "freak" steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hey...ich mag deine signatur allein schon deshalb weil da "freak" steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahja, okay, dann ignorier ich halt das "ROFL" und tu als wär das nie geschrieben worden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ahja, okay, dann ignorier ich halt das "ROFL" und tu als wär das nie geschrieben worden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne das war weil zorkal gemeint hatte das der kreis schwerer währe als jacks signatur^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ne das war weil zorkal gemeint hatte das der kreis schwerer währe als jacks signatur^^


Naja, eigentlich meinte er Jácks Kreis wäre schwerer als meine Signatur und
darüber hast du gelacht, deswegen war ich etwas angeuriniert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

veränder mal den lilanen hintergrund ansonsten siehts geil aus.Ich glaube roter hintergrund passt etwas eher...probier mal etwas herum

hab mal wieder was gebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2008)

In Farbe find ich's viel besser, sihet schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das von VölligBuffED erinnert mich irgendwie an Meat Loaf - Bat out of Hell ^^ mich stört eigentlich auch nur der lila Hintergrund.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

In diesem Tut erkläre ich euch wie ihr einen "pseudo" 3d Effekt in Photoshop erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Schreibt euren Text in eurer Wunschfarbe.
2. Nun geht zu euren Ebenenstilen und stellt dort folgendes ein:
-Schlagschatten: Hier ändert bitte den Winkel so,
dass der Schatten in die Richtung zeigt,
in die auch der 3d Effekt zeigen soll.
Als nächstes ändert ihr die Distanz auf 1.
Alles andere kann Standart bleiben.
-Verlaufsüberlagerung: Ändert hier die Deckkraft auf ~50%.
Der Verlauf ist bei mir weiß/schwarz.
-Kontur: Hier stellt ihr bitte 2 Pixel für die Größe ein,
und als Farbe benutzt ihr weiß.
3. Nun rastert die Textebene.
4. Jetzt entsteht der 3d Effekt. Drückt v , dann Alt und verschiebt
mit euren Pfeiltasten den Text in die gewünschte Richtung.
In meinem Beispiel habe ich das 15 mal gemacht.
5. Jetzt müsstet ihr ein paar mehr Ebenen in eurem Ebenen Fenster
haben. Geht zu eurer obersten Ebene und öffnet dort wieder die
Ebenenstile. Nehmt den Haken bei Kontur wieder raus.
(optional auch bei der Vorletzten)
Nun geht zu eurer untersten Ebene zurück,
öffnet dort die Ebenenstile und nehmt dort den Haken für Kontur ebenfalls weg.
Macht das bei den ersten ~4 Ebenen. Je nach Geschmack.
6. Jetzt seid ihr fertig. Speichert den Text als png Datei ab,
um später einen durchsichtigen Hintergrund zu haben.


----------



## x3n0n (18. Januar 2008)

Bitte nur auf Tutorials verlinken, sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich...


----------



## Jácks (18. Januar 2008)

nichts mehr los hier?x3n0n poste mal ein bild von dir pls


----------



## Thoraros (18. Januar 2008)

Auf Grund einer Wette,
habe ich meine Künste mal unter Beweis gestellt und 5&#8364; einkassiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber seht selbst:
EDIT: Rausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bild auf Anfrage, naja, mache bald was ich kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

sehen beide ned so toll aus ;d

aber das 2te ist relativ künstlich dan siet man ;D


----------



## Thoraros (18. Januar 2008)

Naja, muss dann wohl doch den einen Filter rausnehmen, naja, war mein erstes Mal mit so einem Bild, sonst mache ich Banner,Sigs etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

man ich sitz nur über ne stunde an nem tutorial oO und das sah nicht schwer aus-.- ich hasse gimp jetzt schon


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

sollten blitze werden...naja ist ja mein erstes mit tutorial auch (an das ich mich nicht gehalten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weis ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja auch mein erstes bild^^
wieso sind meine so fett geworden und deine soo dünn?könnteste mir n tipp geben?


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

Wie erstelle ich Blitze mit dem Gimp?


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wie erstelle ich Blitze mit dem Gimp?


was glaubste mit elchem tutorial ich des gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Auf Grund einer Wette,
> habe ich meine Künste mal unter Beweis gestellt und 5&#8364; einkassiert
> 
> 
> ...


ähm, ich wär mal ganz vorsichtig mit dem Copyright... solang das Bild selbst nämlich nciht von dir ist hast du gar kein Recht daran und könntest dich mit der Weiterverarbeitung und Veröffentlichung sogar strafbar machen. Ich will jetzt nciht behaupten dass man immer nur eigene Bilder verwenden sollte oder dass ich nie Fremdbilder benutze, aber irgendwo ein copyright draufzuklatschen, damit sollte man sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.

Ich kann nur immer wieder die Geschichte von dem Fotografen erzählen der ne eigene Angestellte dafür hat im Internet nach unerlaubter Nutzung seiner Fotos zu suchen und den entsprechenden Leuten dann fiese Abmahnungen zu schicken. Da ist er sicher nciht der einzige.
Auch wenn es natürlich dämlich wäre bei sich so einer unkommerziellen Spaßnutzung wie hier aufzuregen, es gibt 100% genug Leute die dies tun, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. ich persönlich sähe es ehrlich geasgt auch nciht gern wenn irgendjemand ein Foto von mir (damit meine ich jetzt nicht Fotos von meiner person, sondern viel mehr Fotos die ich eben selbst geschossen habe) benutzt und dann ein Copyright draufklatscht :>

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen ist es nicht soo gut bearbeitet. Besonders am Bein sieht's einfach grausig unecht aus, das ist im Verhältnis zum Rest viel zu dünn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Bauchpartie ist ganz okay, aber ich denke die Brüste hättest du nicht ganz so groß machen dürfen damit es echt wirkt.

/ edith sagt wenn du das originalbild noch in groß hast ürd ich's auch mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wie erstelle ich Blitze mit dem Gimp?



Wieso schaff ich das mal wieder nich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich Schritt 4 machen will schimmern die Konturen der "Blitze" nicht durch. Weiß einer warum?


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wieso schaff ich das mal wieder nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du alles befolgst und das neuste Gimp hast gibts keine Probleme, zumindestens keine die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wenn du alles befolgst und das neuste Gimp hast gibts keine Probleme, zumindestens keine die mir spontan einfallen.



Aber ich muss für Schritt 4 keine neue Ebene erstellen, oder? Immer noch auf die aktuelle ausführen!?


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber ich muss für Schritt 4 keine neue Ebene erstellen, oder? Immer noch auf die aktuelle ausführen!?


Nein Plastisches Rauschen(Das untere von den beiden) mit dem Werten wie auf dem Bild anwenden.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Nein Plastisches Rauschen(Das untere von den beiden) mit dem Werten wie auf dem Bild anwenden.



O M G. Davon gibts ja 2.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man. Mich muss man für meine Doofheit bestrafen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Bei Tutorials solltest du dir jeden Schitt kleinlichst durchlesen. Mir passiert es auch ab uns zu, das ich z.B. vergesse, eine neue Ebene einzurichten.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Hm. Hat bei mir soweit geklappt. Hab jetzt auch 3 Blitze hinbekommen. Aber wieso bekomm ich die nicht eingefärbt? Habs mit Farbverlauf und Farbabgleich mit den angegebenen versucht, aber nix passiert. Das Bild hab ich auch schon zusammen gelegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Versuch mal "Einfärben".


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

Hm...beim Farbabgleich muss der Hintergrund Schwarz sein soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

Hm...beim Farbabgleich muss der Hintergrund Schwarz sein soweit ich weiß.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen,wo ich schriftarten abspeichern soll?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Versuch mal "Einfärben".



AHH. Danke. Du hast mein Bild gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> AHH. Danke. Du hast mein Bild gerettet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeich her


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zeich her



Bitte nicht all zu hart sein. Ich versuch mich zur Zeit erstmal an diversen Tutorials... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Benutzt mal einmal den Weichzeichner.


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir gut, vorallen dafür das du das zum ersten Mal machst.
Wieso denn Weichzeichner?Blitze sollen zackig sein und keine Kuschelblitze.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

ich brauch auch mal wieder hilfe in diesem tutorial schritt5:wenn ich das mache ist alles nur noch schwarz und ich bekomme es nicht so wies da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, vorallen dafür das du das zum ersten Mal machst.



Hehe. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja. Muss halt erstmal die ganzen Grundlagen draufbekommen. Aber das wird noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. Januar 2008)

Ich mach eher mehr so im Bereich Foto-Retusche, Webdesign und Werbung-Design (Flyer etc...), das darf ich aber aus Kundengründen nicht posten =)

Für Jacks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der weisse Schatten ist mir nicht so gut gelungen, der Übergang könnte weicher sein...


//Edit: Schriftarten kommen nach \Windows\Fonts, evtl das Programm restarten, dann sollten sie da sein


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich mach eher mehr so im Bereich Foto-Retusche, Webdesign und Werbung-Design (Flyer etc...), das darf ich aber aus Kundengründen nicht posten =)
> 
> Für Jacks:
> 
> ...



Respekt. Sieht geil aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> //Edit: Schriftarten kommen nach \Windows\Fonts, evtl das Programm restarten, dann sollten sie da sein


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

x3n0n:thx,habs danach auch slebst gefunden,aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab hier mal was gemacht ich hoffe man kann es lesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie is das?und ist es besser als das,das ich atm als sig hab?


----------



## x3n0n (18. Januar 2008)

Die Schrift ist viel zu schwer Erkennbar, das Pergament sieht eher wie Holz aus, passt aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wähl die Farbe der Schrift mal anders, so dass sie sich mehr vom Hintergrund absetzt...


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Die Schrift ist viel zu schwer Erkennbar, das Pergament sieht eher wie Holz aus, passt aber besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau das dachte ich mir...und nu hab ichs schon so gespeichet...kann ichs noch ändern??


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

Hm bei Gimp keine Ahnung, es müsste sowas wie nen Aktions-Verlauf geben wo du deine Aktionen rückgängig machen kannst.
Sonsnt guck ob du einfach die Farbe der Schrift änderst...

Wegen sowas <3 Photoshop Projekt Dateien =)


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hm bei Gimp keine Ahnung, es müsste sowas wie nen Aktions-Verlauf geben wo du deine Aktionen rückgängig machen kannst.
> Sonsnt guck ob du einfach die Farbe der Schrift änderst...
> 
> Wegen sowas <3 Photoshop Projekt Dateien =)


mach schon n neues^^


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mach schon n neues^^



Wenn du das ganze normal abspeicherst, nicht als jpeg, oder was auch immer, kannst du es eigentlich mit Gimp wieder öffnen und du hast es so, wie du es geschlossen hast...


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

letzte frage: wie kann ich bei gimp z.b. alles das weiss ist braun färben??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

"Nach Farben auswählen" und dann mit "VG/HG Farbe füllen".


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

ok hab na wie ist die? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok hab na wie ist die?


Verpixelt


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

die is doch nicht verpixelt??


----------



## Zorkal (19. Januar 2008)

Sieht halt ein bisschen veraltet aus.Halt keine Effekte oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Clamev (19. Januar 2008)

was sagt ihr dazu? Eines meiner ersten Bilder mit GImp


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu? Eines meiner ersten Bilder mit GImp



Wenns wirklich eins deiner ersten ist...respekt. Sieht gut aus. MIr fehlts noch an Übung...


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Ich kenn Gimp leider nicht wirklich. Benutze Photoshop, aber @Clamev: Für dein erstes Bild ist es super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetzt einmal meine Signatur neu gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

ich hab 3 sachen gebastellt...
Nr.1 mit GIMP 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nr.2 mit GIMP 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Nr.3 mit Photoshop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

1. Sieht zu Paint mäßig aus...
2. Das Feuer ist zu gleichmäßig, sieht aber schon gut aus.
3. Das wirkt sehr unrealistisch, da du dem Auto keinen Schatten gemacht hast...


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Hab auch mal was Neues für meine Signatur gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

Graphisch nett gemacht, thematisch geht mir das voll gegen den Strich :<


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Graphisch nett gemacht, thematisch geht mir das voll gegen den Strich :<


In dem Thread geht es ja nur um grafische Darstellungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(einfache) Demo verschiedener Funktionen von PS...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Januar 2008)

Sieht gut aus finde ich,will auch was machen aber mir fällt nichts ein


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

@x3n0n
Du fandest das Sternenbild zu Paint mäßig...habs noch ein bisschen bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie findeste jetzt?


----------



## x3n0n (19. Januar 2008)

Sieht gut aus =)

Aber die Sterne sehen noch ein wenig gleich aus...


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (19. Januar 2008)

Hab mal meinen Namen bisschen... stilisiert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen Namen bisschen... stilisiert^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

Naja ich post auch mal wieder was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

So. Die sollte ich für unsere neue Gildenpage machen, die in Arbeit ist. Bin gespannt ob mein "Werk" benutzt wird, und wenn ja, wo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war mal ein Tutorial, was ich sofort geblickt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> So. Die sollte ich für unsere neue Gildenpage machen, die in Arbeit ist. Bin gespannt ob mein "Werk" benutzt wird, und wenn ja, wo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich muss ehrlich sagen...RESPEKT!

Naja hier noch etwas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich muss ehrlich sagen...RESPEKT!
> 
> Naja hier noch etwas
> 
> ...



Jo. Danke. Aber mal ne Frage. Wie machst du die ganzen Animes? Nimmst du dir ne Vorlage oder wie?


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jo. Danke. Aber mal ne Frage. Wie machst du die ganzen Animes? Nimmst du dir ne Vorlage oder wie?


Joa ich google meistens nach den animes die ich dann bearbeiten will...meistens schneide ich mir aus nem ganzem bild dann was raus.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Joa ich google meistens nach den animes die ich dann bearbeiten will...meistens schneide ich mir aus nem ganzem bild dann was raus.



Achso. Ok. Langsam bekomm ich Übung mit dem Program. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (19. Januar 2008)

Soo, mal ne neue Gorillaz sig. gegimpt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gorillaz > all übrigens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Achso. Ok. Langsam bekomm ich Übung mit dem Program.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey...wenn dein bild auf der hp verwendet (wo ich mir recht sicher bin) wird,schick mir mal bitte den link von der seite wills mir dann ansehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hey...wenn dein bild auf der hp verwendet (wo ich mir recht sicher bin) wird,schick mir mal bitte den link von der seite wills mir dann ansehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo. Aber noch arbeitet unser Admin dran. Keine Ahnung wie weit er ist, werd dich aufem Laufenden halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @ gottdrak : Respekt, sieht gut aus. Gorillaz...joa...die haben ein paar gute Songs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> So. Die sollte ich für unsere neue Gildenpage machen, die in Arbeit ist. Bin gespannt ob mein "Werk" benutzt wird, und wenn ja, wo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das sieht ja mal geil aus...könntest du mir den Link schicken von dem tutorial?


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Eine Schockkugel mit Text.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Eine Schockkugel mit Text.


Jez wenn ich mir das Tutorial ansehe...deins sieht dem vom tutorial zu ähnlich...ich würde dir empfehlen die Farben und andere Aspekte zu verändern.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Jez wenn ich mir das Tutorial ansehe...deins sieht dem vom tutorial zu ähnlich...ich würde dir empfehlen die Farben und andere Aspekte zu verändern.



Hab ich gesagt, dass das, was ich gepostet habe, mein einziges ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch ein paar Farbvarianten gemacht. Je nachdem, in welchem Farbton die Website gehalten wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Eine Schockkugel mit Text.


ah cool thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

So, hab es wieder geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was findet Ihr besser? (Bestimmt Nummer 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Januar 2008)

Beide sehen mir irgendwie zu Standardmäßig aus.


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

Hi 

ich wollte mich auch mal an so etwas versuchen welches programm konnter ich dafur nehmen??


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich wollte mich auch mal an so etwas versuchen welches programm konnter ich dafur nehmen??



Also ich benutzt GIMP. Dann gibts da noch Photoshop. Das kostet aber ne Menge Geld.


----------



## Shantalya (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte mal für wenn ein Bild gemacht und da über mir kein Bild ist kann ich dies auch nicht bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild hat nicht wirklich ein Sinn, aber was sollst, finde es trotzdem ganz schick...


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

ich frag jetzt nicht, was das ding inner mitte sein soll, ok? und das ding rechts oben davon?


----------



## ApoY2k (20. Januar 2008)

Hatte grad paar Minuten Zeit und einfach mal alle meine Sachen hochgeladen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HF! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt nicht, was das ding inner mitte sein soll, ok? und das ding rechts oben davon?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Meine Signatur mal deutlicher gemacht, hoffentlich merkt mans...


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Hatte grad paar Minuten Zeit und einfach mal alle meine Sachen hochgeladen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kenn ich zwar schon, weil ich mal auf deiner Website rumgestöbert habe, aber muss trotzdem sagen, dass die alle sehr gut aussehen. Vor allem das Linke und das Rechte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btt: Meine Signatur mal deutlicher gemacht, hoffentlich merkt mans...


Also ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. Januar 2008)

Da hab ich mal wieder was gebastelt,wie findet ihrs...ohne tutorial gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

viel zu leuchtend .. würd gut in eine disco passen *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2008)

Jop. Ich glaub 2-3 Farben nur würden mir reichen.


----------



## Jácks (21. Januar 2008)

ach ihr wollt nur nicht mein können anerekennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Januar 2008)

Dank ApoY2k hab ich jetzt nen neuen Wallpaper ( das rechte hab ich genommen ) ansonsten bin ich ein totaler design boon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber echt respekt was manche von euch draufhaben!


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Signatur ist ein Ausschnitt daraus und das ganze ist eigentlich ein Headder für ein Website-Design ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Fotos sind von der Wacken Website aus der Wacken 2006 Gallerie, zusammengeschnitten und bearbeitet hab ich es.

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/jan_zunge.jpg
Mein Bruder^^ mal ein Beispiel für mehr oder weniger einfach Fotobearbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Kann mir jemand mal kurz helfen? Und zwar...wie bekomm ich am besten die Adresse unten links im Bild weg?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal kurz helfen? Und zwar...wie bekomm ich am besten die Adresse unten links im Bild weg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




am leichtesten? einfach abschneiden ;D

aufwändig wegeditieren ;d kann aber dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Versuch es mal mit Verwischen. Keine Ahnung, ob es dann noch gut aussieht.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Januar 2008)

hrmpf. Nu ist mein Zeug am Ende der vorherigen Seite untergegangen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2008)

Habs gesehen, das letzte Einhorn, schon das macht das Bild zu einem Knaller!

<3 IE


----------



## x3n0n (22. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal kurz helfen? Und zwar...wie bekomm ich am besten die Adresse unten links im Bild weg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versuch mal den Bereich über der Schrift der Heller ist zu kopieren, den dublizierste dann über die Schrift...
Die Kanten schön Weichzeichnen/Verwischen und den Rest machste mit ner neuen Ebene die du da wo es dunkel sein soll schwarz Färbst und dann in der Deckkraft auf 20% stellst... (an der 20 musste mal rumexperimentieren)...


----------



## nalcarya (22. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Habs gesehen, das letzte Einhorn, schon das macht das Bild zu einem Knaller!
> 
> <3 IE


hehe, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das bild find ich cool ;D so nun ist es auf der seite ;d


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Bereich über der Schrift der Heller ist zu kopieren, den dublizierste dann über die Schrift...
> Die Kanten schön Weichzeichnen/Verwischen und den Rest machste mit ner neuen Ebene die du da wo es dunkel sein soll schwarz Färbst und dann in der Deckkraft auf 20% stellst... (an der 20 musste mal rumexperimentieren)...



Vielen Dank. Werds mal ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Kaabiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

Wo. Danke. Wie hast du das jetzt gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

null problemo

per stempelwerkzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

Habs jetzt auch geschaft. Danke X3n0n. Hat geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit 16:07

Den hier mal gerade als neuen Desktop für eine Freundin gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. Januar 2008)

Gern.
Ich finde dein Bild okay, allerdings sehen die Lichtpunkte nicht nach Sternen, sondern nach Scheinwerfern aus.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Gern.
> Ich finde dein Bild okay, allerdings sehen die Lichtpunkte nicht nach Sternen, sondern nach Scheinwerfern aus.



Eher gewollt. Aber Scheinwerfer sollten es nicht werden. Eher 2...extrem leuchtende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

*rauskram*

Aus dem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

Naja. Sieht zwar gut aus. Mir aber...irgendwie...zu...modern. Also der Hintergrund.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Das soll sein (Arthas) böses Blut darstellen.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das soll sein (Arthas) böses Blut darstellen.^^



Naja...dann...würd ich das 2te nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das soll sein (Arthas) böses Blut darstellen.^^


Grünes, blubberndes, blasenwerfendes Blut.... geil!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Wo siehs du da GRÜNES Blut? o_O


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo siehs du da GRÜNES Blut? o_O






VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit etwas Fantasie ist das grün... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, es ist auf jedenfall nicht natürlich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Naja, wenn man es genauer betrachtet, ist das "Blut" durchsichtig und nur der Hintergrund grün-blau.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man es genauer betrachtet, ist das "Blut" durchsichtig und nur der Hintergrund grün-blau.


Quark! Das ist grünes Blubber!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

Hab auchma mit dem Arthas rumgebastelt ^^ find kein schlaues bild das ich sonst verändern kann ;D hier mal mit bisle anderem blut als grün ;D bin noch am lernen wie das kak photoding geht also ned so phöse sein .. bin halt noch ein gimp ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn bei dem ersten Bild der Umhang nicht glänzen würde, könnte man denken, nur die Rüstung würde glänzen.^^

EDIT: Und du hast das Schwert vollkommen verhunzt. xD


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

hmm mach ich morgen mal wenn ichs ned vergesse ;D muss jetzt noch kurz 2 lvl machen oder so und s3 hose holen und dann geh ich off ^^

ty 4 tipp


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Arthas auf Blutegeln.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Arthas auf gefußballtem Glas.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Januar 2008)

Abgesehen davon dass Arthas nichts mit bösem Blut zu tun hat finde ich die Blasen auch nicht wirklich wie Blut... Eher wie... Blasen...


----------



## derpainkiller (24. Januar 2008)

Seeehr bescheiden (war dazu gedacht weil 22 ein Platz von Freunden und mir ist an dem wir jedes WE sind...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Januar 2008)

Sieht schlicht und gut aus.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass Arthas nichts mit bösem Blut zu tun hat finde ich die Blasen auch nicht wirklich wie Blut... Eher wie... Blasen...


mwahaha. Gut ausgedrückt :>
Ich find die Sachen mit Arthas ehrlich gesagt gar ciht so toll, da gefällt ir das Original noch am besten ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2008)

Ach, ihr seid doch alle plöde. :>


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (25. Januar 2008)

Geil, selbst gemacht?
Echt das teil ist so simpel aber so nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2008)

Ja hab ich gemacht. Gibt abertausende von diesen Bilder. Aber wollte halt auch mal ein Brushwork machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


Die aufhellende ~ Ebene finde ich sollte unter der Insel liegen, sonst sieht das gut aus.

//Edit: Entweder unter die Insel oder stärker machen...


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2008)

Ohne die Ebene wäre die Insel zu "eintönig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ohne die Ebene wäre die Insel zu "eintönig"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, find ich gar nicht. Denke auch dass es mit der Ebene drunter besser wäre, weil so wirkt es irgendwie wie unabsichtlich drüber gelegt und nicht wie Absicht. Außerdem wirkt die Insel dann meiner Meinung nach nicht eintönig, sondern viel mehr als starker bzw noch stärkerer Fokuspunkt in dem blauen Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2008)

Jedenfalls war es absichtlich, und ich habs auf beide Arten probiert. Das wäre dann einfach ein grosser schwarzer fleck. aber jedem das seine =)


----------



## Zorkal (25. Januar 2008)

Habe mal ein paar neue Brushes ausprobiert und rausgekommen ist das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Tada!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

sehr geil,dein neuer wallpaper?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Jep.^^


----------



## Zorkal (27. Januar 2008)

Bist du YourLord?Wenn ja:Schön freigestellt alles und gut zusammengefügt.
Wenn nicht:Schön geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Januar 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/183/32821198vh6.jpg


Was soll denn der "Anfassen Verboten" Schriftzug da? Der versaut das ganze Bild :>


----------



## Minastirit (27. Januar 2008)

tu plx das nicht anfassen weg .. bild wär so schön und wenns geklaut ist muss ich nur sagen peinlich ;d


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

ich hab ma 2 fragen:
1.wie kann ich den efekt vermeiden,dass die einzelnen ebenen so draufgepappt sind? in dem anfassen verboten (*g*) sieht man z.b. wie schön die stadt und der lichkönig oben rechts in sich zussammen"schmelzen".

2.wie kann ich so genau ausschneiden? ich benutze immer das frei auswählen werkzeug,aber da verrutsch von zeit zu zeit ma die maus und es ist nicht mehr  an der kante entlang


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

ach ja und mein neuestes "werk" seht ihr in der sig


----------



## nalcarya (27. Januar 2008)

Ich nutze Photoshop, deswegen benutz ich hier logischerweise PS Begriffe und Werkzeugnamen, wenn sich da irgendwas nciht automatisch auf GIMP o.ä. überträgt bitte nachfragen ^^



chopi schrieb:


> ich hab ma 2 fragen:
> 1.wie kann ich den efekt vermeiden,dass die einzelnen ebenen so draufgepappt sind? in dem anfassen verboten (*g*) sieht man z.b. wie schön die stadt und der lichkönig oben rechts in sich zussammen"schmelzen".


Eine Möglichkeit wäre in etwas Handarbeit zB die Ebene mit Arthas über die Ebene mit der Stadt zu legen und dann mit einem Radierpinsel in verringerter Intensität auf der Arthas-Ebene langsam den Übergang auszuradieren bis er eben die gewünschte "Weiche" erreicht hat.

Außerdem könntest du auf der Arthas Ebene den Bereich der weg soll mit dem Lasso-Werkzeug markieren, mit Rechtsklick auf den markierten Bereich "Weiche Auswahlkante" auswählen (dort ein wenig ausprobieren welcher Wert den gewünschten Verlaufsgrad ergibt) und anschließend den Bereich per "Entf"-Taste oder Rechtsklick->Löschen eben löschen^^ - das ist anfangs eine Sache des ausprobierens wieviel man markiert und wie stark man dann die Weiche Auswahlkante setzt, da bekommt man ein Gefühl für wenn man es öfter benutzt.

Das ganze wäre mit Ebenenmasken wahrscheinlich auch und sogar viel simpler zu lösen, aber ich vergesse immer wieder wie das mit diesen Ebenenmasken funktioniert, da ich es nie benutze nachdem es mir erklärt wurde (vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Ahnung davon oder ein entsprechendes Tutorial parat) :>



> 2.wie kann ich so genau ausschneiden? ich benutze immer das frei auswählen werkzeug,aber da verrutsch von zeit zu zeit ma die maus und es ist nicht mehr  an der kante entlang


Frei auswählen ist im Prinzip das Lasso-Werkzeug, kann das sein? Du markierst einfach mit dem Mauszeiger den Bereich den du willst frei von Hand? Geht natürlich, ist aber ziemlich hart wenn man größere Dinge freistellen will.

Deswegen gibt's ein Werkzeug das sich "Magnetisches Lasso" nennt. Wie der Name schon sagt, dieses Lasso hat eine Art magnetische Spitze, will heißen die Linie wird von kontrastreichen Kanten angezogen und bleibt an diesen als Punkte eines Markierrandes "kleben". Einfach mal ausprobieren, dann sieht man was ich meine. Das Werkzeug hat natürlich auch noch einige Optionen, zB Kontraststärke die angesprungen wird usw, da halt auch einfach rumprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine wichtige Sache für markierte Bereiche: mit _Drücken der shift-Taste kann man einem markierten Bereich etwas gezielt hinzufügen_ (sollte ein + am Cursor erscheinen) und mit _Drücken der alt-Taste entfernen_ (- am Cursor).


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Benutze das Pfade-Werkzeug. Dann zoomst du an das Bild heran und setzt die Pfad-Punkte entlang des Bildes, das du ausscheiden/kopieren willst.

Dann gehst du auf "Dialoge" und dort auf Pfade. Dann kanst du im Pfade-Dialog die Option "Aus Pfad auswählen" benutzen. Nun liegt deine Auswahl um das Objekt, was du mit den Pfadpunkten markiert hast.

Dann einfach auf "Bearbeiten" und "ausschneiden/kopieren". Feddisch.

Nun musst du es nurnoch in das Hauptbild einfügen und platzieren.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

meine sig hab ich grad gemacht ^^ is ned die beste aber für mich reichts ;D

hab keine lust 2h an einem bild rumzubasteln irgendwie


----------



## Ralsaar (28. Januar 2008)

Es ist zwar kein Signatur-Bild oder sowas, aber für alle die von euch die Rocket Dock o.ä. verwenden und ein Blasc Icon benötigen, stelle ich euch meine Eigenkreation mal vor. Ich musste mir selbst eins machen nachdem ich keins finden konnte. 
mfg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



download

oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



download


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ralsaar schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein Signatur-Bild oder sowas, aber für alle die von euch die Rocket Dock o.ä. verwenden und ein Blasc Icon benötigen, stelle ich euch meine Eigenkreation mal vor. Ich musste mir selbst eins machen nachdem ich keins finden konnte.
> mfg...
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe geht mehr ins lilane, ich würde es etwas heller/blauer machen und es muss im Button-Style sein, also dass es so aussieht wie ein Knopf...

Aber ansonsten ganz nett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

hier ma wieder was missglücktes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. Januar 2008)

ich hab auch mal was gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

10% sind oben

90% to go




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (31. Januar 2008)

Ich hab wieder was*thread rauskram*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (1. Februar 2008)

etwas für leute wie this is sparta und mich:

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4525/darkcrushadezd1.jpg

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/8941/orksk6.jpg


die roten dingsda oben waren mal für meine symbole. wem sie nicht passen, der kann sie ganz leicht wegeditieren. geht schnell.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. Februar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> etwas für leute wie this is sparta und mich:
> 
> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4525/darkcrushadezd1.jpg
> 
> ...




WAAAGH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne kleinigkeit die ich für die Gilde gemacht hab





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (1. Februar 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal was gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit welchem programm?

bitte sag nich photoshop -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Das hier ist ned so rausgekommen wie ich wollte aber naja irgendwann kann ichs dann auch glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (1. Februar 2008)

Neue Sig.

Nix großes, aber mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Das hier ist ned so rausgekommen wie ich wollte aber naja irgendwann kann ichs dann auch glaubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Orc mit Scheuklappen?


----------



## Thrawns (1. Februar 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> mit welchem programm?
> 
> bitte sag nich photoshop -.-
> 
> ...



Sorry, war aber Photoshop (und bevor jemand weint: die Trial Version!).


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ein Orc mit Scheuklappen?



lass meinen orc in ruhe ;D

irgendiwe ist das photoshop kompliziert -.- oder ich lass mir keine zeit .. nach 5min hab ich meist kein bock mehr irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## liike_crazy (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich klasse =)

da ich leidenschaftlicher Photoshop benutzer bin )

arbeite schon etwas länger - kann aber leider immer noch lange nich behaupten alles zu können da das Programm einfach soo zahlreiche möglichkeiten bietet die es fast unmöglich machen alle zu nutzen -.-


war mal mein "avatar-bild"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




'nd das hab ich für ne Website von nem Bekannten gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg =)


----------



## Bankchar (4. Februar 2008)

So hier mal meine 1. 2 Sigs xDD Sehen zwar net so gut aus..aber naja fürs erste mal find ich sie persönlich net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja Rabi ist mein Nick in diversen anderen Foren^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

viele hier habens echt drauf..

wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben^.^


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> viele hier habens echt drauf..
> 
> wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben^.^


danke,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (4. Februar 2008)

Jetzt habt ihr mich hier ganz wuschig gemacht ^^
Nur seit WoW bin ich irgendwie.. hm.. ja.... meistens unkreativ und untätig in Sachen Photoshop xD

Aber hier mal paar von meinen letzten Sachen:

Meine Äuglein
http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs16/f/2007/156...asm_by_Ikku.jpg

"Puppentheater" // (Die Figur(en) waren ursprünglich mal ein Bild von mir)
http://ikku.deviantart.com/art/230220071-49408418

Uhuuuu scary unzo // (Auch hier war die Figur mal ein Bild von mir)
http://ikku.deviantart.com/art/210220071-49324001

Noch ne Photomanipulation
http://fc.deviantart.com/fs15/f/2007/050/b...071_by_Ikku.jpg

Und hier mein Erstlingswerk in die Richtung "verschiebe dein Gesicht" ^^
http://ikku.deviantart.com/art/17022007-49055258

That beast behind you
http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs11/i/2006/205...you_by_Ikku.jpg

So.. schluss jetzt bevor ich doch noch PS öffne und nach Stunden deprimiert in einer Ecke sitze weil ich nix tolles hinkrieg xD


----------



## Bankchar (4. Februar 2008)

So hier mal eine ganz schnelle arbeit zu WoW :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen...Für alle die es nicht lesen können : The Undead is still alive...ja unlogisch, aber mir ist nix besseres auf die schnelle eingefallen ^^


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So hier mal eine ganz schnelle arbeit zu WoW :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hättest du nicht dabei geschrieben,was da steht hätt ich nur undead entziffern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mich hier ganz wuschig gemacht ^^
> Nur seit WoW bin ich irgendwie.. hm.. ja.... meistens unkreativ und untätig in Sachen Photoshop xD
> 
> Aber hier mal paar von meinen letzten Sachen:
> ...


Ich find diese puppenartigen Manipulationen ziemlich schick, denke da könntest du noch ganz andere tolle Sachen rausholen - nur nicht aufgeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (4. Februar 2008)

bin aber doch so faul xD


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Das kenn ich nur zu gut, muss mich auch immer dazu treten bzw getreten werden was zu tun ^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mich hier ganz wuschig gemacht ^^
> Nur seit WoW bin ich irgendwie.. hm.. ja.... meistens unkreativ und untätig in Sachen Photoshop xD
> 
> Aber hier mal paar von meinen letzten Sachen:
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...jetzt hab Angst vor dir und verkneife mir mal den Spruch: Warum hast du denn so große Augen?


----------



## Gamerhenne (5. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach und spartanisch:
Layout by Photoshop, Words by Rinnan *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

SChaut cool aus ;D 
spartanisch <-- was heist das? SPARTAA ? mehr find ich bei google ned;D
text find ich doll ;D /für die kühe denn sie machen mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> SChaut cool aus ;D
> spartanisch <-- was heist das? SPARTAA ? mehr find ich bei google ned;D
> text find ich doll ;D /für die kühe denn sie machen mühe
> 
> ...



Spartanisch => heißt so viel wie: einfach (eingerichtet/leben), schlicht etc.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

doofes google hat mir nur sparta vs perser ect angezeigt ;D danke lurock 

omg nun hab ich was gelernt ;( mein tag ist beschissen xD


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doofes google hat mir nur sparta vs perser ect angezeigt ;D danke lurock
> 
> omg nun hab ich was gelernt ;( mein tag ist beschissen xD


Kein Problem, ich bescheiß deinen Tag gerne!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Das weis ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach mist wiso hab ich meine Portable Photoshop version ned dabei ;d 
Muss mir mal nen banner machen für die homepage an der ic hbisle rumbastel (nur damit ich besser in html ect drauskomme ;D)


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Weniger Design, merh Zeichnung. Dennoch.

WIP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Gut gezeichnet, Respekt.
Da schäm ich mich ja mit meiner 2-3 in Kunst :<


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Danke ^^
Wenn man ein bisschen Talent dazu hat ist es nur noch Übungssache. Übrigens hatte ich in Kunst maximal 3en weil ich mich in der Oberstufe dem Kunstgeschichteteil des Unterrichts komplett verweigert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Weniger Design, merh Zeichnung. Dennoch.
> 
> WIP:
> 
> ...


*rrrrrrr*


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Weniger Design, merh Zeichnung. Dennoch.
> 
> WIP:
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc..._tattoo_wip.jpg



Nice nice, wenn ich bloß so zeichnen könnte...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

only 1 nippel .. ist das bewust so? xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nice nice, wenn ich bloß so zeichnen könnte...



LUROCK!!! HAND AUS DER HOSE!!! SOFORT!!!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

komisch er schreibt ned zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> komisch er schreibt ned zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Da steht net umsnst WIP drüber - das heißt "Work in Progress" oder auf gut deutsch "is noch net fäddisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens wird die gute Dame noch Klamotten (wenn auch nciht wirklich viel :>) bekommen, aber ich gehe beim zeichnen von Charakteren in PS schichtweise vor, will heißen ich zeichne erst den nackten Körper und lege dann in ner neuen Eben Klamotten und Accessoires drüber.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Da steht net umsnst WIP drüber - das heißt "Work in Progress" oder auf gut deutsch "is noch net fäddisch"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist eindeutig falschrum!
Jeder Mensch weiß das die 
Klamotten mit der Zeit runter 
kommen! Ich meine, eine nackte
Frau abschleppen die sich im
Laufe des Abends *anzieht*... naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

damit das ned zu ot wird
hier mein neustes bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja und july .. edit meint der muss auch rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> damit das ned zu ot wird
> hier mein neustes bild
> 
> http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/Buffed/lurock.jpg


Scheiße, dass die Wahrheit so hart ist, hab ich nie gedacht...


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

ROFL


----------



## Bankchar (6. Februar 2008)

So hier mal 3 neue Sigs von mir...bin noch kräftig am üben, deswegen sehen sie jetzt net soooo perfekt aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roB.de (6. Februar 2008)

paar artworx von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So hier mal 3 neue Sigs von mir...bin noch kräftig am üben, deswegen sehen sie jetzt net soooo perfekt aus ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie machst du immer so Tolle hintergründe ? Alles andere Bring ich halbwegs hin aber nur der Hintergrund ist bei mir immer so .. naja

kannst du mir das vieleicht erklären?


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Nimm irgendein Bild, Weichzeichner drüber, ne Skulptur drauf, und ein ebene-style einfügen..


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Hmm versuch ich mal zushause (Photoshop Mobile Edit. ned dabei ;D)
Dachte das hintergrund bild ist selbst gemacht ..


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Kannst natürlich auch einfach ne eintönige Ebene erstellen, mit einem Bild hat es dann einfach mehr Farben und Kontrast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Try it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Februar 2008)

Also für so ne Art Hintergrund wie der hellblaue würd ich persönlich ne farbige oder evtl verlaufsgefüllte Ebene nehmen und dann ne Textur drüberlegen (meist Weiches Licht oder Ineinanderkopieren - hängt aber immer vom Bild ab, ausprobieren^^) oder auch die Textur unter die Farbebene legen und die Farbebene auf "Farbton" oder "Farbe" stellen.

Unter das ganze kann dann immer noch ein Hintergrund in Form irgendeines Photos, allerdings würde ich dann in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich die Deckkraft der beiden darüberliegenden Ebenenen etwas verringern - wieder mal einfach rumspielen und ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3 Signaturen find ich übrigens ziemlich schick, das einzige was mir noch nicht so ganz gefällt ist wie du mit der Typo umgehst, da würd ich irgendwie ein bisschen mehr mit Gestaltung, Positionierung und Schirftart spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Februar 2008)

> Wie machst du immer so Tolle hintergründe ? Alles andere Bring ich halbwegs hin aber nur der Hintergrund ist bei mir immer so .. naja
> 
> kannst du mir das vieleicht erklären?



Also der Hintergurnd besteht eig. nur aus Grunge Brushes^^ Halt erst mal ein paar in schwarz, dann neue Ebene mit Blau (kannst natürlich auch ne andere farbe nehmen). Wenn du net weiter weißt, einfach mal nach tut's dafür googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

danke an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wenn ich halbwegs weis wie kann ich google kuken ;D z.b. Grunge Brushes <-- sowas  ty @bankchar

heute abend ma versuchen und wenns was wird gibts paar posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

roB.de schrieb:


> paar artworx von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nette sachen dabei,womit arbeitest du?


----------



## Dranay (6. Februar 2008)

Dann will ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen und mal meine Sachen präsentieren^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjo, ich hoffe sie gefallen euch und sind nicht zu viel zum angucken^^

Auf die letzen Beiden bin ich bessonders stolz und das letzte gefällt mir persönlich am meisten.

Ich selbst kann leider nicht in dem Maß zeichnen, also beschränke ich mich auf Werke anderer. Das mag sich in erster Linie easy anhören, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass ich die Bilder zu 90% immer aus andern ausschneiden muss (und man sollte auch die Ideen und Werkzeugwahl nicht vergessen), dann wird man erkennen (oder wenn man etwas Ahnung davon hat^^) das es oft sehr aufwendig ist ein solches Bild zu machen.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu den Pix sagen würdet^^

MfG

Dranay


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die 2 find ich anders geil ;D <3 anime


----------



## Dranay (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die 2 find ich anders geil ;D <3 anime




hehehe, desswegen hab ich sie ja auch ausgewählt^^


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

GZ du hast ne Freundin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Februar 2008)

Mir war grad langweilig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Mir war grad langweilig
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...nwettbewerb.jpg
> 
> :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Omg, dein Finger steckt in deinem Kopf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Omg, dein Finger steckt in deinem Kopf...
> ...


Jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Jaja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht wirklich so aus... *grusel*

Und da im Nachtschwärmer-Fred nichts los ist, GIMP ich auch mal wieder was...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

So nach bisle nachkuken wie das brush ding geht und etwas rumbasteln hier mal mein erstes werk das mir gefällt ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (6. Februar 2008)

Das sieht doch mal gut aus, der Übergang vom Schwarze ins Weisse gefällt mir nicht so, könnte ein bischen weicher sein.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal gut aus, der Übergang vom Schwarze ins Weisse gefällt mir nicht so, könnte ein bischen weicher sein.




ja wollte aber platz lassen noch zum text schreiben nur is mir keiner eingefallen Xd


----------



## Bankchar (6. Februar 2008)

@ Minastirit : jup, schließ mich Xenon an, bis auf den übergang siehts gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So hab aber auch mal ne neue Sig gebastelt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> So nach bisle nachkuken wie das brush ding geht und etwas rumbasteln hier mal mein erstes werk das mir gefällt ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Falls du Photoshop nutzt, probiers mal mit dem Effekt "Grauscher Weichzeichner" oder nur "Weichzeichner", manchmal is aber auch "Bewegungsunschärfe" sehr gut um Übergänge zu machne^^

Ich mach immer für alle neuen Brushes ne neue Ebene, damits beim Gessamtbild nix verwischt.


@Bankchar

naja, das einzige was er gemacht hat, war eig nur Brushes drauf und den Übergang bzw Bild ausschneiden. Mir fehlen noch bissle mehr Feinheiten und eventuell andere Effects oder Elemente bzw. Details.

Falls Minastirit anfänger ist, hat er doch sehr gute gemacht, denn fürn Anfänger sind Übergängen, aussschneiden und der richtige Umgang mit Brushes nicht grade einfach.^^


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

Nächster Zwischenstand - Lineart steht soweit wie man sieht und die stützende Hand hab ich überarbeitet. Ob die Flügel drankommen oder nicht überleg ich mir noch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Falls du Photoshop nutzt, probiers mal mit dem Effekt "Grauscher Weichzeichner" oder nur "Weichzeichner", manchmal is aber auch "Bewegungsunschärfe" sehr gut um Übergänge zu machne^^
> 
> Ich mach immer für alle neuen Brushes ne neue Ebene, damits beim Gessamtbild nix verwischt.
> @Bankchar
> ...




Mein 5tes bild das ich bearbeite -.-^^
und ja der brush ist ebene 2
bild ist ebene 1
der überhang ist hintergrund (damit ich den leicht ändern kann)

nunja übergang hab ich schon etwas kurz gemacht aber wie gesagt eigentlich hatte ich vor da ne menge text rein zu tun nur wusste ich ned was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja übergang nochmal bearbeiten. 

Jetzt wo ich etwas besser drauskomm kanns ja nur besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würdet ihr übergang einfach weicher machen oder wie meint ihr es? hatte einfach nur !----------!!------! als vorgabe ausgedacht und wenn ich zu weit mit dem übergang bin also !----------!!!!!!---!  dann bleibt weniger für text übrig .. hmm mal kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. danke für kompliment das es gut ist .. und ja bin anfänger mit Photoshop (oder überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bankchar (7. Februar 2008)

Du kannst ja halt immer mal ne neue Ebene+Bildberechnung machen und dann mal mit den Filtern, also den Effekten rumspielen, hab ich auch gemacht, wenns dir nicht gefällt einfach die ebene löschen. Ist auch gut um die ganzen Effekte kennen zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Du kannst ja halt immer mal ne neue Ebene+Bildberechnung machen und dann mal mit den Filtern, also den Effekten rumspielen, hab ich auch gemacht, wenns dir nicht gefällt einfach die ebene löschen. Ist auch gut um die ganzen Effekte kennen zu lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mach ich atm .. sonst hätt ich mein bild gestern 50mal verhuntzt und ich könnte neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mal kuken ob ich heut abend besseren übergang und so machen kann hab mir aus dem ne template datei gemacht also nur das bild mit etwas schwarz und nebendrann ein leeres feld bei dem ich nachher alles umändern kann


----------



## x3n0n (7. Februar 2008)

Weiss jemand ob man schiefe Hilfslinien in PS machen kann, für Fluchtpunkt Zeichnungen, bzw. hat Tips dafür?


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man schiefe Hilfslinien in PS machen kann, für Fluchtpunkt Zeichnungen, bzw. hat Tips dafür?


Oh ja, das würd mich auch interessieren - da ich ja auch viel in PS zeichne. Hab aber bisher noch nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Fumaro (7. Februar 2008)

Gestern Abend seit langem wieder mal mit Photoshop gearbeitet.
Eben schnell einen Banner für das Forum meiner Gilde gemacht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke selber ich sollte noch die Schrift etwas abändern, vielleicht noch bischen mehr in den Hintergrund reinfliessen lassen. Aber auf Arbeit hab ich leider kein Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

hintere schrift ist relativ schwer zu lesen ;d aber vordere find ich top so

schaut jedenfals gut aus
wie hast du die flammen in die schrift gemacht?


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hintere schrift ist relativ schwer zu lesen ;d aber vordere find ich top so
> 
> schaut jedenfals gut aus
> wie hast du die flammen in die schrift gemacht?


Flammenbrush als Radiergummi und weggestempelt? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Flammenbrush als Radiergummi und weggestempelt? ^^




hmm dachte vlt ist es ne schrift die man einfach runterladen kann .. ^^ und er vlt sag wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mit radiergummi und weggestempelt ist aufwändig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Februar 2008)

Könnte doch aber auch ein bestimmter Font sein ^^

Edit : Hier haste vllt net genau den gleichen, aber ein ziemlich ähnlichen Font : http://www.dafont.com/guevara.font 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

ah danke ;D hab gedacht ich hatte irgendwo nen link mal zu soner font seite (genau der) gesehen .. seite 8 oder so ^^

naja mal mit schriften rumkuken und dann mein bild noch überang bearbeiten und vlt isses ja dann besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumaro (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ah danke ;D hab gedacht ich hatte irgendwo nen link mal zu soner font seite (genau der) gesehen .. seite 8 oder so ^^
> 
> naja mal mit schriften rumkuken und dann mein bild noch überang bearbeiten und vlt isses ja dann besser
> 
> ...



Freut mich dass es gut ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrift ist ein Font 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Link, da hats solche auch nach "Typ" sortiert.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

So nun mal auf den heimweg gleich und bisle an meinem bild basteln und vlt noch 1 -2 ANDERE machen ;D dann post ich die hier ma

(die 3 die ich verhauen hab post ich ned :=)  wusste doch das es ein font ist .. soviel arbeit macht sich doch keiner wenns so "leicht" geht


----------



## Dranay (7. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nächster Zwischenstand - Lineart steht soweit wie man sieht und die stützende Hand hab ich überarbeitet. Ob die Flügel drankommen oder nicht überleg ich mir noch ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein sehr schönes Bild, vorallem gefällt mir, dass die Proportionen für meinen Geschmack extrem gut und sehr Realistisch sind.

Wie man Hilfsliline macht weis ich nicht, aber wenn ihr das Bleistifttool nehmt und entweder Shift oder STRG gedrückt haltet (bin mir nimmer sicher) dann könnt ihr eine beliebige Linie ziehen, ohne das sie verwackelt^^


----------



## Bankchar (7. Februar 2008)

Hab ich hier auch mal wieder 2 neue^^

1. Sig. :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gefallen mir die dunklen Ecken allerdings net so...muss ich mal ändern xDD

2. Sig. : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm dachte vlt ist es ne schrift die man einfach runterladen kann .. ^^ und er vlt sag wo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun ja, aber mit der radiergummimethode kann man es mit jeder x-beliebigen Schrift machen - und das ist viel weniger aufwändig als extra eine entsprechende Schrift zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

habt ihr eigentlich was dagegen,wenn man hier die sigs oder was ihr hier reinstellt benutzt?


Edit:600 Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Bild, vorallem gefällt mir, dass die Proportionen für meinen Geschmack extrem gut und sehr Realistisch sind.


Dankä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab's auch lieber realistischer als in den typischen Manga-/Animeproportionen, auch wenn ich gern Mangas lese und Anime schaue. Meine zeichnerischen favoriten sind dabei dann doch immer die die's etwas realistischer halten - Hiroki Endo find ich zB klasse <3


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, "Eden". Ja ,realistisch ist es schon, aber wenns um Gesichter geht würd ich eher zu Naoki Urasawa tendieren ... und über meine süße kleine Alita geht eh nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und um hier auch irgendwas designtechnisches zu bringen, ich versuch grad wieder in die WoW-Europe Fan Art zu kommen. Naja, das wär dann eher die Manga-Schiene.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmmm, "Eden". Ja ,realistisch ist es schon, aber wenns um Gesichter geht würd ich eher zu Naoki Urasawa tendieren ... und über meine süße kleine Alita geht eh nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, Monster fand ich auch sehr geil, mehr kenn ich von ihm nicht. Und Alita mag ich natürlich auch (hab mal versucht Alita im Shadowrun System nachzubauen - ohne Cyberzombie oder unerschöpfliche Geldressourcen unmöglich :>).


----------



## Dranay (8. Februar 2008)

@Jácks Solange mein Name dabei steht is es mir gleich ob du ein Bild von mir verwendest.

@Bankchar Da gibts ein Tool, das sieht aus wie son Teil was beim Makeup immer dabei ist (bin verkäufer in ner Drogerie^^) bzw. das andere sieht son bissle aus wie ne Stecknadel, son scharzer "Bobbel" und en Strich dran xD Damit kannst du "lighten" oder "darken". Sprich, hast du so dunkle Ecken kannst die damit richtig gut aufhellen etc.

@nalcarya ich mag eigentlich den Animestil mehr und die entsprechenden Proportioniereungen davon, wie man auch bei Thorrak Dun Morogh's Bild gut sieht (sieht auch sehr gut aus^^).

Ich würd auch gern so gut zeichnen können T_T aber ich hab 1. nie Zeit und 2. kein Zeichentablet und 3. keine guten Ideen xD 

Zeichnet ihr auch Drachen oder andere mystische Wesen?

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es sogut wie keine (guten) Artworks von Zwergen gibt? Finde das eigentlich sehr schade.

Wielange zeichnet ihr schon?


----------



## nalcarya (8. Februar 2008)

Thorrak, das hast du aber nachträglich reineditiert das Bild, oder? Oder mein Rechner hat es nicht geladen als ich geantwortet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir ziemlich gut, ich mag diesen irren Blick mit dem riesigen Grinsen. Diesen Stil find ich auch gut, denn du hast zwar diese krasseren Porportionen, aber es ist nichtsdestotrotz schon detailreich - ich meine da besonders den Gürtel und die Stiefel.

@ Dranay:
Also ich hab mit dem zeichnen in der 8ten Klasse angefangen, da war ich grad so 13. Damals hab ich Pokemon, Dragonball und eine ganz bestimmt andere Figur (die ich später als Alita kennenlernte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ab- und vor allem auf Schultische gezeichnet.
Das hat sich dann halt so entwickelt - ich bin jetzt 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu Zwergenillustrationen sag ich nur: Warhammer Regelbücher!

Oder dies hier von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist'n D&D-Charakter von mir, eine Arktiszwerg Waldläuferin (Setting sind die Vergessenen Reiche - oh und die rechte Hand bitte einfach ignorieren :>).


----------



## Dranay (8. Februar 2008)

Hmm Warhammer... is mal ne Überlegung wert da rin zu gucken.

Weibliche Zwerge find ich aber grottenhässlich >.<

Ich find, die Zwergenrasse is iwi nur ne Männerrasse und die Frauen da sind wohl am aussterben xP
Andererseits find ich zB auch die männlichen Draenei übelst abstoßen @_@

Gegen dein Artwork kann man nix sagen, is halt ne Skizze die du bissle angemalt hast, du solltest mal meine "Zeichnungen" sehen xD

Gut ich hab auch eines was ich an die Wand gehängt hab, das is son Motiv von Cooldevices, was mal auf der AnimaniA vor unzähligen Jahren (und als sie noch Niveau und Stil und Klasse hatten) auf der Rückseite vom Cover war^^

Hab mir nur wegen diesem Motiv das Magazin gekauft *lol* und es dann auf DIN A 2 gezeichnet xPP


----------



## Bankchar (9. Februar 2008)

Muhahaha hier mal wieder was von Naruto^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Februar 2008)

Hier mal eine Vektor-Fluchtpunkt Gafik:

http://plastikring.pl.funpic.de/schurke.png


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

ich hab mal 2 sachen gemacht:
1.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und
2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (10. Februar 2008)

@x3n0n sieht cool aus, nur die linke Hauswand vom rechtenhaus find ich etwas zu schief ^^ Womit hast du das Bild erstellt?


----------



## x3n0n (10. Februar 2008)

Mit Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Hauswand ist, wie jedes andere Objekt, auf einen Fluchtpunkt gerichtet.

Es gibt allerdings in PS keine Funktion mit der man Fluchtpunkte bauen kann, da musst du auf Hilfslinien zurückgreifen.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Februar 2008)

Da ich aus geheimnisvollen, sagenwumwobenen Quellen die Fluchtpunktlinien in diesem Bild kenne kann ich sagen dass die hauswand schon richtig so ist. 3-Fluchtpunktperspektive halt ;>


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

wieso interesiiert sich niemand für meine bilder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

die 2pics von jacks son sehr sehr schön
haste den typ im 2gezeichnet (einfachj so) oder i.was spezieles benutztü?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Februar 2008)

Die Hauswand wirkt deswegen so komisch weil der zugehörige Fluchtpunkt wohl im Vordergrund ist.
Sieht wirklich sehr merkwürdig aus.

Und Jácks, schöne Bilder^^


----------



## nalcarya (10. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die 2pics von jacks son sehr sehr schön
> haste den typ im 2gezeichnet (einfachj so) oder i.was spezieles benutztü?


Also sehr, sehr schön würd ich das nicht nennen - eher einfach aber nicht schlecht gemacht. ist halt nix besonderes oder aufwändiges ^^


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die 2pics von jacks son sehr sehr schön
> haste den typ im 2gezeichnet (einfachj so) oder i.was spezieles benutztü?


einfach so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke fürs lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Februar 2008)

Noch'n bissi auf der Festplatte gegraben und in altem Kram fündig geworden - zwei Webdesign Header (beide etwa 1 Jahr alt) und ein Wallpaper bzw komplettes Pagedesign (ca ein halbes Jahr alt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Block da unten ist da weil schwarz die Hintergrundfarbe des Designs ist und ich aus irgendeinem grund zu faul war genau um den Stiel herum auszuschneiden :> angelehnt an den Song "Krieg der Herzen" von Letzte Instanz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Pagedesign wäre der Text in einer Scrollbox über dem "Eat you Alive" Schriftzug und die Links lägen als Imagemaps auf den "x"... wer di band (er)kennt kriegt nen Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Februar 2008)

Ohh ich sehs (Danke, Thorrak Dun Morogh), das muss aber geändert werden, schade nur das PS keine Fluchtpunkt Funktion mit sich bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

kann man mit design geld verdienen?wenn ja,dann kenn ich deinen beruf @nalcarya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kann man mit design geld verdienen?wenn ja,dann kenn ich deinen beruf @nalcarya
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, sogar ziemlich viel, je nachdem in was für ner Liga man spielt - Stundenlöhne professioneller Designer gehen schonmal in die hunderter. 

Ich studiere übrigens nicht aus dem Nichts heraus Kommunikationsdesign! *grins*

Zur Hauswand: ich hab da nur "linke" gelesen und danach net weiter - die rechte Bildhälfte hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so richtig in Augenschein genommen weil ich das Männeken so knuffig fand *hüstel* ^^


----------



## x3n0n (10. Februar 2008)

Ja es gibt mehrere Sparten und Ausbildungen dazu. Was meinste wo zB die Webseiten Designs herkommen oder Fotomontagen aus dem Web 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

mensch das war mir klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte nur n kompliment werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (11. Februar 2008)

Ich will ja niemanden den Spaß verderben, aber Designer is momentan einer der 5 beliebtesten Traumjobs in Deutschland, wenn nicht sogar in der ganzen Welt. Das heist, die Chance ne Stelle zu bekommen is sehr sehr gering und wenn man nicht grade sau viel Kreativität mitbring, kann mans eigentlich vergessen. Vorallem is die Branche extrem schnellebig und es kann dir schnell passieren, dass du und deine Kreativität nicht mehr gefragt sind....

Ich wollte auch immer Designer werden, vorallem Werbespots hams mir angetan. Aber nachdem ich mal auf nem "Aufklärungsabend" beim Arbeitsamt war und noch mit einigen Chefs geredet habe, is mir der Spaß schnell vergangen.

Aber lasst euch net unterkriegen^^

Zum Fluchtpunkt bei PHS CS2:

Also ich meine da mal eine Funktion gesehen zu haben Oo Muss mal bei Gelegenheit nachsehen^^


----------



## liike_crazy (11. Februar 2008)

viele Bilder sind echt klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab auch nochma was rausgekramt....leider bin ich seit WOW auch ziemlich selten am PS xD

das is mal aus langeweile entstanden xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das sind zwei aus einem Photoshop-Battle =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Februar 2008)

liike_crazy schrieb:


> viele Bilder sind echt klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das erste sieht zu eingefügt aus.das dritte ist mir persönlich zu bunt und das zweite geht eig in ordnung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemanden den Spaß verderben, aber Designer is momentan einer der 5 beliebtesten Traumjobs in Deutschland, wenn nicht sogar in der ganzen Welt. Das heist, die Chance ne Stelle zu bekommen is sehr sehr gering und wenn man nicht grade sau viel Kreativität mitbring, kann mans eigentlich vergessen. Vorallem is die Branche extrem schnellebig und es kann dir schnell passieren, dass du und deine Kreativität nicht mehr gefragt sind....
> 
> Ich wollte auch immer Designer werden, vorallem Werbespots hams mir angetan. Aber nachdem ich mal auf nem "Aufklärungsabend" beim Arbeitsamt war und noch mit einigen Chefs geredet habe, is mir der Spaß schnell vergangen.



Deswegen mach ich auch keine Ausbildung in dem bereich - die taugen nix. Ich studiere KD an ner FH die im entsprechenden Hochschulranking auf Platz 5 ist ;>


----------



## x3n0n (11. Februar 2008)

Dranei schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Fluchtpunkt bei PHS CS2:
> 
> Also ich meine da mal eine Funktion gesehen zu haben Oo Muss mal bei Gelegenheit nachsehen^^


PS hat eine Funktion um Fluchtpunkt perspektivische Bildausschnitte zu verlängern etc, aber nicht um solche zu erstellen.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

liike_crazy schrieb:


> viele Bilder sind echt klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



an dem sieht man am besten was ich mit der frage meine:wie kann ich das so reinschmelzen,damit das nicht einfach nach copy&paste aussieht?


----------



## x3n0n (11. Februar 2008)

Das ist Übungssache, funktioniert zB. mit dem magischen Radiergummi


----------



## nalcarya (11. Februar 2008)

Oder - und da hängt es ganz von der Beschaffenheit des Bildes ab - mit einem Ebeneneffekt, zB Ineinanderkopieren, Weiches Licht, etc


----------



## x3n0n (11. Februar 2008)

*chrm* *chrm* hier nochmal mit korrekter Perspektive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

sieht für mich als noob in dem gebiet besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Ihr seit in dem ganzen eh 100mal besser als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alsoooo
Ich hab nen Text in Schwarz und will da so ein glühen rundherum machen .. bei meinem alten photoshop (cs2) musste ihc nur unten rechts so auf + effect und dort Glow anwählen .. nunja nur find ich es irgendwie und google sagt mir nur immer so komplizierte sachen die ich eh ned kapier ;d

wisst ihr vlt wo es bei cs3 isT?
adobe photoshop extended hab ich ..


----------



## nalcarya (11. Februar 2008)

@minastirit

Die Funktion hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie benutzt - leuchtenden Text bastle ih mir selbst in dem ich die Textebene kopiere, rastere, anschließend mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner bearbeite und eine Fülloption benutze ^^


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @minastirit
> 
> Die Funktion hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie benutzt - leuchtenden Text bastle ih mir selbst in dem ich die Textebene kopiere, rastere, anschließend mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner bearbeite und eine Fülloption benutze ^^


so ähnlich gehe ich vor,wenn ich blitze mache (nur mit gimp halt)


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Sooo Tadaaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so wie ich es wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danköö


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

viel viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (im vergleich zu dem anderem)


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

jo wollte das es zusammen passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


andere war auch eher ein entwurf ;d


----------



## Dranay (11. Februar 2008)

Jo, jetzt sieht das Haus auch nach was aus xD

Wenn du ein Bild in ein Bild machen willst:

Du hast also dein Bild, rechts am Rand müsste ja wie immer das Ebenenfeld sein, wo du sieht auf welcher Ebene du dich grade befindest^^
Dazu aber gleich mehr.

Jetzt hast du 2 Möglichkeiten, Variante 1. is die Noobversion (auch einfach genannt xD), du nimmst das 2. Bild, in deinem Fall der Sensenmann und kopierst es auf deinen Hintergrund, also das du ne 2. Ebene hast.

Variante 2. die professionellere Version wäre es, wenn du den Sensi einfach ausschneidest, was mit dem Zauberstabwerkzeug (Toolbar die rechte Spalte das 2. Symbol von oben [sollte da nicht der Zauberstab sein, einfach mal recht drauf klicken^^]) wunderbar machen kannst^^
Hast du das gemacht, fügst du den Sensi in deinen Hintergrunde ein, also auch ne neue Ebene.

Jetzt wieder zu dem Ebenenfenster was du rechts neben deinem Bild haben solltest (is es nicht da, einfach mal F7 drücken). Da siehst du nun deinen Hintergrun und deinen Sensi. Am oberen Ende siehst du ein weißes Feld wo "Normal" drin steht. Da klickst du mal auf den Pfeil daneben und testest mal alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten durch.

Hast du gefunden was die gefällt? Dann kommen wir jetzt zum sogenannten "Bluren oder Soften".

Das Tool dazu is in der Toolbar, linke Spalte, 7. Tool von oben. Es sieht aus wien Tropen (is da keiner, einfach mal rechts dauf klicken^^), das nimmst du dann und beginnst mal die Ränder vom Sensi zu bearbeiten.

Damit werden diese dann schwächer und du bekommst en besseren Übergang^^

Das war jetzt mal die kurz und knapp Version xD

Wenn du noch andere Sachen lernen willst,  dann empfehle ich dir mal dich auf dieser Seite zu regestieren http://www.the-gfx-world.eu/wbb2/index.php

Die Leute da hams tierisch drauf und es gibt enorm viele Tuturials, egal ob zum lesen, mit Bildern oder als Video zum runterladen.

Bin da selber regestiert und naja, das meiste hab ich echt da gelernt^^

MfG

dranay


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

thx für den recht langen text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du dir vllt meine sig ansiehst,siehste meine versuche.
es ist schon bissl so,aber kein vergleich zu dem reinschmelzen vom sensenmann
auf der seite müsste ich mich mal umsehn,thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: ich benutze GIMP iost die seite für gimp oder ps?? oder einfach nur i.was dazwiaschen und man muss die tut´s auf sein programm anpassen?


----------



## Dranay (12. Februar 2008)

Die Page is für Photoshop 7 - Photoshop C3

Ich bin mit Gimp nie zurrecht gekommen, nachdem ich PHS kapiert hatte, kam ich mit keinem andern Proggy mehr klar xD

Mein gaaaanz aller ersten Bilder hab ich mit MS-Paint bearbeitet xD Das war ne plackerei, bis ich da alle Pixel weg geschnitten hatte *lol*


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kenn ich .. PAINT 4Tl .. mist wieder verklickt -.-

ahja und danke für die tut seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich sicher was das ich brauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja nur besser werden (ja meine bilder sind noch ned perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bankchar (12. Februar 2008)

So hier mal meine Bioshock sig :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wollte so ne art neben/rauch erzeugen mit brushes xD Naja...


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Text ist cool (also style davon) aber das bild ansich find ich ned soo toll
hast schon schöneres gemacht find i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

So trifft man sich wieder^^
Mache auch viele Sachen selber mit Photoshop. Allerdings noch Version 7 ist mir dann doch zu teuer jedesmal PS neu zu kaufen^^

Edit: Dieses Bild hat zwar 0% mit Mmorpg´s zu tun aber dies ist mein aktuellstes hoffe es gefällt euch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Februar 2008)

Klappt ja, wie man an deiner Sig sieht =)


----------



## Dranay (12. Februar 2008)

Meine Güte, ich hab am Anfang auch nur scheiß produziert xD Das kommt mit der Zeit^^

Finde das Planetenbild echt super, wie hast du das mit dem Lichtschein aussenrum gemacht?

Naja, PS2 bzw. 3 is schon sau teuer, aber wenn du nicht die Asche hast es zu kaufen, naja man kann solche Sachen heute auch günstiger bekommen wenn mans braucht^^


----------



## x3n0n (12. Februar 2008)

Das war ernst gemeint oO

Man braucht nicht immer das neueste Programm um was auf die Beine zu stellen...

//Edit: Das Planeten Bild gefällt mir =)


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Finde das Planetenbild echt super, wie hast du das mit dem Lichtschein aussenrum gemacht?



Planeten Ebene Dublizieren Weiß machen Gauscher Weichzeichner anwenden jenachdem wieviel du haben möchtest und dann dementsprechend verschieben.
MFG

Ps.: Gut dass es euch gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Februar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Man braucht nicht immer das neueste Programm um was auf die Beine zu stellen...


/signed
Photoshop 7 ftw! Das kann alles wirklich wichtige schon was CS, CS 2 und CS 3 auch können.


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

> Photoshop 7 ftw! Das kann alles wirklich wichtige schon was CS, CS 2 und CS 3 auch können.



Schon es gibt allerdings einige Brushes die nicht kompatibel sind mit älteren Versionen (so ist es bei mir zumindest)


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

kann mir wer brushes übersetzen?^^


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

ka wie ich es erklären soll xD
Durch Brushes entstand der Hintergrund von meiner Sig.. reicht des?^^


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

hmm ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

najo wie schon woanders geschrieben: Google mal nen bischen^^


----------



## Bankchar (12. Februar 2008)

Brush = pinsel.  also die brushes sind die verschiedenen Pinsel die man sich halt holen kann, um damit das bild zu bearbeiten.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Februar 2008)

Brush = Pinselspitze


edit. zu langsam ^^
Man kann übrigens auch selbst Brushes erstellen, d.h. man bastelt sich ein Motiv und kann das dann als Pinselspitze abspeichern und zum stempeln benutzen. Allerdings hab cih das selbst noche nie gemacht und weiß auswendig nciht wie's geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (12. Februar 2008)

Was mich interessiert ist, ob es so ein Brush gibt wo nur eine linie ist. Also so ne wellige linie. Ok das ist ein bisschen schwer zu erklären xDD Weil ne Scanline ist ja was anderes...und so ein brush hab ich noch net gefunden und wie man so etwas selbst macht weiß ich net...Kann aber auch sein das es total einfach ist und ich einfach nur zu doof dafür bin ^^


----------



## nalcarya (12. Februar 2008)

Grad gebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (13. Februar 2008)

lool^^ sieht geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Grad gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Jau das sieht sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Scanlines haben nichts mit Brushes zu tun.
Brushes selber machen ist eigentlich sehr einfach aber das passende Muster zu erstellen was dann auch später gut aus sieht finde ich recht schwierig.
MFG


----------



## Clamev (13. Februar 2008)

Hier mal bischen was ich für die Schule gemacht habe.
Die Thema war Geselschaftsrealität und ach ich weis es is n bischen Psycho^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw Ich komm nur mit GIMP klar^^


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

Sieht nett aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....bzw...was heißt nett in dem Fall...ist gut geworden...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

solange du das ned durchfürhst nett nett .. ansonsten steht in zeitung 
typ malt bild und knallt seine klasse ab .. photoshop neues killerspiel .. xD


----------



## Clamev (13. Februar 2008)

Hehe^^ sol halt so in die Richtung Satire gehen


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2008)

Jo so in etwa ^^

Das Radar stimmt aber mit Situation nicht so überein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Das eine nette Idee xD
Bild an sich sieht net so dolle aus finde ich.


----------



## Clamev (13. Februar 2008)

y?


----------



## Dranay (13. Februar 2008)

Das Bild mit dem Brot is cool, aber das rote da naja^^ Ich finds nicht so toll, weils dann gleich wieder Amok und son Kack wie "Counterstrikespiler üben das ZIELEN am PC!" heißt (lol was fürn Scheiß, aber das kam im TV in ner Reportage so^^)

Scannlines? Nix einfacher als das, dazu must du kein Brush machen^^

Mal schauen wo der Guide is Oo *such such*

Hmm shit, nix gefunden >.< dann schreib ich einfach selber schnell einen xD

Ok, mach ein neues Dokument (Bild) auf mit folgenden Einstellungen:

4 x 4 Pixel
Hintergrund: Tranzparent

Gut, dann zoomst du auf Maximum ran, bis du ne schöne Linie aus Grauen Quadraten sieht (is normal wenn das Bild leer ist xD).

Dann nimmst du den Zeichenstift, der sich in der Toolbar in der rechten Spalte befindet, an 4. Stelle von oben gesehen.

Sollte da noch der Pinsel sein, einfach mal recht drauf klicken^^

So, dann wählen wir noch eben die Farbe schwarz aus, wie das geht weis denk ich jeder xP

Nun kommen wir zum etwas komplizierten Teil:

Du machst unten links in der Ecke deinen ersten schwarzen Punkt und setzt nun alle Punkte so, dass du von unten Links bis oben rechts in der Ecke eine Diagonale hast. Das sieht dann ca. so aus wie ein Slash / <<<der Schrägstrich^^

Soweit so gut, nun klickst du oben in der Leiste auf Bearbeiten und wählst etwas nach der Hälfe des Menus den Punkt "Muster festlegen...".
Dann gibst du dem Muster ambesten den Namen Scanlines und klickst auf OK.

Tjo nun ein Bild deiner Wahl öffnen, auf Bearbeiten klicken und dann auf "Fläche füllen...". Jetzt im Folgefentser sollte im oberen Balken "Muster" stehen und drunter ein kleines Fester wo "Eigene Muster" daneben steht. Rechts an dem fenster findest du einen Pfeil, mit dem du dann dein Muster auswählen kannst. In deinem Fall ist das dann "Scanlines"^^

So, nun kann es sein, dass du sagst "OMFG das sieht nach allem aus aber NICHT nach Scanlines". Entspann dich, sollten da komische Muster zu sehen sein, dann klick mal auf die Lupe zum vergrößern und dann klickst du rechtsklick auf dein Bild und wählst "Tatsechliche Pixel" aus.

Und siehe da, wie haben wunderschöne Scanlines^^

Du kannst das Muster übrigens auch anders machen, mit zB 2x2 Pixeln oder du machst eines mit 2x2 pix und dann malst du die obere Hälfte einfach schwarz. Da sind der Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt xP


Sodele, ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderen weiterhelfen und ihr verzeiht mir meine Rechtschreibfehle xD

Liebe Grüße

Dranay


Dann


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Ja sehr gut erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man die Deckkraft evtl etwas verringert der Scanlines wird es vll besser aussehen.
MFG


----------



## Dranay (13. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank, freut mich das es gut ist^^

Wie es die Leute im Endeffekt einsetzen is nich mein Bier, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden xD


----------



## Smoby (13. Februar 2008)

Jo hasste ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeigt mal wieder nen paar neue Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (14. Februar 2008)

hmm ich überlege grade, was ich für den Geburtstagswettbewerb machen könnte für WoW >.<


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. Februar 2008)

Einzige was ich bisher mal "designed" habe @ Photoshop sind car fakes .....

Angehängt mal meine dezent aufgewertete Version eines Mercedes (nicht am Lack sabbern)


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. Februar 2008)

Zur Not gäbe es noch DAS

Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht so ganz Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

@killerspiel-klassen pic:
hat es nen bestimmten grund,dass da alles rot ist?


----------



## Dranay (15. Februar 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Zur Not gäbe es noch DAS
> 
> Original
> 
> ...




Sieht cool aus, hast du die Veränderungen am PC gemacht mit PHS?


----------



## Clamev (15. Februar 2008)

Dient zur Verfremdung das da alles rot ist auserdem sieht dan die Knarre besser aus und nicht so aufgepapt


----------



## Smoby (15. Februar 2008)

whaa der Lack sieht mal geil aus vom Mercedes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (16. Februar 2008)

Hmm ne den find ich net soo toll, is wenn ich das recht sehe nur mit Luminanz gemacht^^ Sache von 2 Sekunden xP


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

hmm oki^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (16. Februar 2008)

der lack ist mit luminanz entstanden und bissl rumprobieren der farben und der ausrichtung =) alles andre würd unecht aussehen - aber zudem wurden noch lufteinlässe und der frontspoiler an sich geändert =) weil original wie bei fast allen pseudo sportwagen viel zu schmal geraten =)


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Finde den Lack aber Grundsätzlich schön... also würd ihn gern auf meinem Wagen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Meine neue Sig, muss aber noch an der Qualität arbeiten, seid nicht zu hart ^^


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

jau hasst recht musst noch dran arbeiten^^


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Smoby welches Programm benutzt du ?


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Photoshop benutze ich.


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Ich hab Photoshop CS2 kannste mir ein paar Tips geben ?


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Jop kann ich... am besten Tutorials machen dadurch lernt mans am effektivsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Smoby schrieb:


> Jop kann ich... am besten Tutorials machen dadurch lernt mans am effektivsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich interessieren bei dir 2 Sachen.

1. Wie hast du den Char so hochqualitativ reingemacht ?

2. Was ist dass für ne Schrift ?


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

1. Normal Ausgeschntten mit gauscher weichzeichner usw angepasst und die schrift ist ine grafitti schrift einfach mal googeln
und der Hintergrund sind verschiedene Brushsets.


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Ok, aber von wo ausgeschnitten ?


----------



## Smoby (16. Februar 2008)

Bin auf nem Privat Server hab mir nen T6 Priester erstellt ein Screenshot gemacht dieses Bild in PS eingefügt und den Priester aus dem Bild ausgeschnitten.


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Ok...


----------



## x3n0n (16. Februar 2008)

Es geht auch einfacher mit dem WoW Model-Viewer, da der Hintergrund einfarbig ist und man somit gut ausschneiden kann...


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Mein Pala Bild ist mit Model Viewer. Also schlechte Idee!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

BÄM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Februar 2008)

Jeah, das sieht mal geil aus. Hast ein normales Foto als Vorlage genommen? Und wenn ja, wie bearbeitet?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

Ne, das is die Zeichnung vom "Bitch we have a problem"-Tour Poster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: *umänder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Februar 2008)

Achso. Sieht aber schon geil aus...btw...auf dem Poster steht "have a problem". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, ist das gleiche...eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, ist das gleiche...eigentlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich schon, steht aber so nicht auf dem Poster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal BTT, wie hasten das hinbekommen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Februar 2008)

Naja, eigentlich ganz leicht.

Neue Datei mit schwarzem Hintergrund.

Bei dem "Poster" die Zeichnung per Pfad ausgewählt, kopiert und eingefügt.

Dann aus einem anderen Bild die Schrift kopiert und es zusammengeschoben so wie ich es haben wollte.

Dann einfach mit dem Pinsel "Sparks" die Punkte gemacht, bei der Ebene, wo sich die Punkte befanden, den Alphakanal gesperrt, mit weiß gefüllt...


Naja, du verstehst es wohl eh nich und ich muss jetzt auch pennen....

Den Muskelkater im Nacken kurieren.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, du verstehst es wohl eh nich und ich muss jetzt auch pennen....
> 
> Den Muskelkater im Nacken kurieren.^^



Doch, ich versteh es schon, total Noob bin ich dann doch nicht. Dann gute Nacht. Gute Besserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (17. Februar 2008)

so hab auch mal was versucht 
(gleichzeitig noch etwas schleichwerbung für unsere AoC gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Smoby (17. Februar 2008)

Joar sieht net schlecht aus... wenn die Systemanforderungen passen für AoC werd ich es auch zocken kann ja dann später joinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (17. Februar 2008)

Hmm was mir an der Luminanz vom Lack nicht gefällt bzw woran ichs sofort erkannt hab ist, dass der ganze Hintergrund auch in der Farbe vom Lack ist^^

Hättest ambesten den Background nochmal einfügen sollen, dass wär effektvoller gekommen ^^


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr geil gemacht,mir gefällt dieses kästchen muster,geiles motiv,passender rahmen...vllt bissl zu groß^^


----------



## Smoby (17. Februar 2008)

Ja stimmt zu groß ist es auf jedenfall.


----------



## Dranay (18. Februar 2008)

Zu groß vielleicht, aber so sieht man den Inhalt des Bildes besser. Hab auch oft das Problem, dass die Endsignatur ziemlich bescheiden rüber kommt, da man durch die Verkleinerung nix mehr erkennen kann.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ich hab ma ne frage an die pro´s hier und alle anderen die das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
wie kann ich etwas in nem bild hervorheben?
eine idee wäre,alles ausser dem teil schwarzweiss/grau zu machen,aber kennt wer noch andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

ein bestimmten teil schwarz weiss machen ist ja nicht das prob einfach den teil auschneiden und den rest farbbalance hinzufügen...
sonst fällt mir auf anhib grad nischts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

*auf seine neue Sig schielt*


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

was möchtest du uns damit sagen?^^
sieht fett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Smoby schrieb:


> was möchtest du uns damit sagen?^^
> sieht fett aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich wollte das Bild nicht direkt 2 Mal untereinander haben, also dieser Satz.^^


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ich mach grad meine eigene version von dem bild mit der klasse+waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe es tört keinen,dass ich so ideen klaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

Du meinst die Bilder wo lvl Klasse Rasse Gilde usw draufsteht?


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ne *g* von ner schulklasse^^ such ma bissl in dem thread,da hat wer nen waffen screen auf nem egoshooter in n bild sieiner schulklasse kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach das teilweise nach grad


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

so bin fertig,im nachhinein siehts bissl überpackt aus,naja seht selbst
(bin übrigens ich selbst)


----------



## Smoby (18. Februar 2008)

Hmm ich finds net tolll... such dir besser ein anderes thema wozu du deine bilder machst^^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Februar 2008)

Ich find der Übergang zwischen dir und der Couch sieht etwas....unnatürlich aus...


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

find ich auch mit dem übergang,aber hatte keine ahnung,wie ich das "weicher" machen konnte


----------



## Clamev (18. Februar 2008)

Wer spielt den Warrock von Magi mit extra Hack und viel lag O_o

Tante Edit meint:

1Orientier dich nicht an mich
2Mach was eigenes
3Hör auf warrock zu spielen


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Wer spielt den Warrock von Magi mit extra Hack und viel lag O_o
> 
> Tante Edit meint:
> 
> ...


1.hab mich schon ne seite vorher entschuldigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.wollte es mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.ich spiel kein warrock,das ist von google,war für mich der schnellste weg an son bild ranzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (18. Februar 2008)

Solltest dich dich nicht entschuldigen meinte nur dass sich keiner an mich orientieren sollte ^^


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Solltest dich dich nicht entschuldigen meinte nur dass sich keiner an mich orientieren sollte ^^


mach mich gleich auch an ein neues,dass aber auch nur angelehnt ist an i.was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs nicht so mit fantasie^^


----------



## Clamev (18. Februar 2008)

> habs nicht so mit fantasie^^


weniger zocken mehr lesen -.-


----------



## Juliy (18. Februar 2008)

Chopi ?


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ja?

(bin grad dabei wa sneues zu machen,selbst ausgedacht^^ also auf die idee gekommen,sone pose ist eher bekannt)


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

mir is beim hören von k.i.z. ne idee gekommen und hab dann auch ma angefangen n bissl rumzugimpen.
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/56yc-4-jpg.html 
und jetz bitte keine flames zur politischen aussage oder whatever sondern kommentare zur machart pls *liebguck*


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

hmm naja,ich erkenbne nur schwer die einzelnen bestandteile und die schrift ist teilweise zu normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

bei der schrift bin auch immer noch am ausprobieren


----------



## Juliy (18. Februar 2008)

Chopi PM mir mal deine Ei Sie Kuh plx


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

bin am pc,an dem es kein icq gibt...und meine nummer kenn ich eh nicht auswenidig...höchstens msn

wennde was sagen willst,schreib doch einfach ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2008)

/applaud for Juliys Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Februar 2008)

Juliy...seh ich das richtig, dass du das alles feinsäuberlich per Hand ausgemalt hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (19. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Juliy...seh ich das richtig, dass du das alles feinsäuberlich per Hand ausgemalt hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohoo wie böse, hab voll lachen müssen, mein armer Kaffee xD

Naja, jeder fängt mal irgendwo an oder?^^


Ich persönlich möcht mich nicht zu den Bildern da mit dem MG und der Politischenmeinung äußern.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

Also wenn er es mit paint macht ist die arbeit nedma soo schlecht Xd
wiso gibts in wow nur keine weisse wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausschneiden ist immer so aufwändig da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und modelviewer hat kein mungo ^^


----------



## x3n0n (19. Februar 2008)

Ich wiederhole mich gern, macht Bilder von Chars mit dem WoW Model Viewer, ist kinderleicht zu bedienen und der Hintergrund ist einfarbig =)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Februar 2008)

Kann man bei Model Viewer den Hintergrund nicht sogar durchsichtig machen?


----------



## Smoby (19. Februar 2008)

Und in was für Dateien kann man di eBilder abspeichern?


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

Bin halt nicht gut in solchen Programmen.....


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

hab mal was gemacht,war aber unter zeitdruck,deshalb klappte das feuer überhaupt nicht-.- mach heute noch n neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (19. Februar 2008)

Ziemlich schlecht ausgeschnitten^^


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

wie gesagt,zeitdruck und das foto war ziemlich dunkel,da hatte die schere schweres spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

Chopi PM mir mal deine MSN kkthxbye


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

Naja neue Sig aber immer noch nicht optimal!


----------



## Jácks (19. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Naja neue Sig aber immer noch nicht optimal!


1.vieeeeeel zu groß
2.Juliy ist scheiße unterstrichen


----------



## Dranay (19. Februar 2008)

Naja, wenn du keine Zeit hast, dann lass es lieber, besser als son komisches Bild^^


----------



## Smoby (19. Februar 2008)

@Juliy das Bild ist bisle groß ^^
@Chopi wenn dein Pic so dunkel ist nimm doch nicht ein so hellen Hintergrund^^


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du keine Zeit hast, dann lass es lieber, besser als son komisches Bild^^


wusste ja am anfang nicht,dass ich am ende keine zeit mehr habe^^


----------



## Bankchar (19. Februar 2008)

Soooo , ich hab mal was für Juliy erstellt xDD Mir war grade langweilig und joa, hat auch nur 5 min. gedauert xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt grade ein schreibfehler bei official auf...das änder ich aber noch ^^ naja sag mal wie du sie findest xD


----------



## Dranay (19. Februar 2008)

dann speicher zwischen ( was man so oder so immer machen sollte^^ ) und dann machs nacher zuende


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

@bakchar:

mit welchen techniken haste den hintergrund gemacht?
bei euch sehn die immer so durchdacht und hart erarbeitet aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (19. Februar 2008)

jo hab die psd datei ja noch^^ und mir ist es erst aufgefallen, als ich es bei imageshack hochgelade habe xD

Edit : Ein ganz einfacher C4d render xD hab mir auch net wirklich mühe gegeben^^


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

nochmal für den gemeinen gimp benutzer,der keine ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Februar 2008)

Den WoW Model Viewer gibts hier:
http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/

Das Bild braucht man nicht mal exportieren, einfach Screen machen, in PS neues Bild öffnen und Paste benutzen, ist die effektivste Methode, da das Pixelverhältnis 1:1 übertragen wird.


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Den WoW Model Viewer gibts hier:
> http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/
> 
> Das Bild braucht man nicht mal exportieren, einfach Screen machen, in PS neues Bild öffnen und Paste benutzen, ist die effektivste Methode, da das Pixelverhältnis 1:1 übertragen wird.


und wieso schriebste das jetzt? oO


----------



## Bankchar (19. Februar 2008)

@chopi : google mal nach c4d render ^^ Findest teilweise packs mit 1400 stück^^


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Soooo , ich hab mal was für Juliy erstellt xDD Mir war grade langweilig und joa, hat auch nur 5 min. gedauert xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bankchar schrieb:


> @chopi : google mal nach c4d render ^^ Findest teilweise packs mit 1400 stück^^




entweder reden wir an uns vorbei,oder ich kapiers nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich meine diesen roten hintergrund,der sieht beu euch immer so passend usw aus
wie bekommt man sowas hin?


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

Finde die Sig toll, Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Rechtschreibfehler muss weg ^^


----------



## Bankchar (19. Februar 2008)

Das ist ein c4d render aus einem pack. hab ich doch schon gesagt. Und zwar das hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach mal googlen


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

achsoooo,daraus nimmste jetzt n teil raus *hand->kopf*
thx^^


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

Sorry für meine Noobfrage, wie schneide ich grade etwas aus bei Photoshop ?


----------



## Bankchar (19. Februar 2008)

so hier nochaml die sig ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ausschneiden kannste mit einem Zauberstab machen, das fürfte die einfachste methode sein^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

Jo zauberstab und aufpassen das es richtig eingestellt ist ;d manchma hat er probs von rot zu braun/rot oder so ;D

ach müsst auch noch bisle was basteln aber will entlich 70 sein -.-


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Sorry für meine Noobfrage, wie schneide ich grade etwas aus bei Photoshop ?


Du meinst ne schnurgerade Linie? Also entweder benutzt du ne fertige Form, also Rechteck oder Ellipse, die sind ganz oben bei den Werkzeugen. Dann ahlt gewünschten Teil MArkieren und strg+x für ausschneiden oder einfach entf für löschen drücken.

Alternativ nimmst du von eins drunter das Polygon-Lasso, damit kannst du auf Punkte klicken zwischen denen das Programm dann ne gerade Linie zieht und denn inneliegenden Bereich markiert. Dann halt wieder strg+x oder entf, je nachdem was du mit dem ausgeschnittenen vorhast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (20. Februar 2008)

C4D, da hab ich schon verdammt viel von gelesen, aber ich peil das Proggi nicht. Genauso wie Adobe Aftereffects, das is auch son krankes Tool, damit kannst aber nich umgehen wenn man nicht grad gut englisch kann xD

EDIT

Wollte es dann doch mal wissen, was dabei raus kommt, wenn man toal übermüdet mit brennenden Augen und weder ner Idee noch Geduld ein Bild versucht zu erstellen.... 

Das is das Ergebniss nach ca 20min Arbeit xP

ehrlich gesagt? Ich finds beschissen xD

Hab nur bissle die Licht und Schattenkraft der Klinger bearbeitet, die Rüssi durchscheinender gemacht und einen kleinen Brusheffect drauf. dann die erste Schrift dir noch drin war, ne dumme Farbe und streifen durch xD


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

Also ich finds ansich cool ;d der zwerg ist bisle zu verschwommen mit dem anderen bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd den eher so lassen .. 
aber die idee so insgesammt gefällt mir 
Need was für meinen warlock .. hmm mal wat basteln zuhause wenn ich zeit hab ^^


----------



## x3n0n (20. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> [...]
> Wollte es dann doch mal wissen, was dabei raus kommt, wenn man toal übermüdet mit brennenden Augen und weder ner Idee noch Geduld ein Bild versucht zu erstellen....
> 
> Das is das Ergebniss nach ca 20min Arbeit xP
> ...


Die Schulter vom Char ist nicht gut ausgeschnitten.
Hast du den Hintergrund selbst gemacht oder nur irgendwo kopiert?


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass das 1000 bis 3500 Euro kostet?



ich habs für 50 gegrigt xD


----------



## Smoby (20. Februar 2008)

Der Hintergrund passt überhaupt net zum Krieger find ich..


----------



## Dranay (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab einfach irgend nen Hintergrund genommen der mir grade gefallen hat xD

Ausgeschnitten? Naja, der war schon sehr gut ausgeschnitten, nur hab ich die Ränder im 08/15 Verfahren verblasst und zu viel in den Hintergrund mit einfliesen lassen^^


Öhm @Lurock und Bâumkûschla(Ambossar)

Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten im World Wide Web an Programme zu kommen wenn man nicht die Kohle hat dazu Oo


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> ....
> Öhm @Lurock und Bâumkûschla(Ambossar)
> 
> Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten im World Wide Web an Programme zu kommen wenn man nicht die Kohle hat dazu Oo


So etwas illegal zu machen ist eine Schweinerei! Wenn dann kauf' ich die Sachen, wie es sich gehört!

P.S.: Wie kann ich denn anders da dran kommen? Wäre nett wenn du mir das per PM verklickern könntest, ich hab nichts in Richtung "kostenloser Photoshop-Download" gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

/e will die pm auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Februar 2008)

Bei den aktuelleren Versionen muss man aber aufpassen, die wollen sich nämlich immer automatisch updaten und wenn man da keinen originale Serinnummer hat kann das Ärger geben. Ich glaub alle Versionen ab CS machen das, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Kann mir auch wurscht sein, schließlich hab ich ne Creative Suite 3 Design Student Edition gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Februar 2008)

Oder man macht es so :

1. Du gehst einen Abend/einen Vormittag ... in einen Volkshochschulkurs der in irgendeiner Form mit Photobearbeitung zu tun hat - kostet ca 45-70,-- euro je nach Schule, dafür erhälst Du eine Teilnahmebescheinigung
2. Du bestellst bei www.cobra-shop.de ganz normal Photoshop CS2 Vollversion Student und sendest Deine Teilnahmebescheinigung mit
3. Du erhälst eine legal erworbene Photoshopstudent Version (ist aber die normale Vollversion) für Euro 149,--
einziger Unterschied zur regulären Version ist der, daß man sie nicht gewerblich nutzen darf oder weiter verkaufen - sowas wollt Ihr ja nicht?
4. zuz. Kursgebühr bist Du dann bei ca 200,00
das ist doch was
Die Firma Cobra arbeitet mit Adobe zusammen. auf diesem Weg kann man praktisch alle adobe-Produkte günstig kaufen


quelle : psd-tutoials.de


----------



## Dranay (20. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So etwas illegal zu machen ist eine Schweinerei! Wenn dann kauf' ich die Sachen, wie es sich gehört!
> 
> P.S.: Wie kann ich denn anders da dran kommen? Wäre nett wenn du mir das per PM verklickern könntest, ich hab nichts in Richtung "kostenloser Photoshop-Download" gefunden...
> 
> ...




Deine Aussagen sind schon Schizo mein Freund Oo

Einerseits sagst du "Sowas illegal zu machen is ne Schweinerei, aber im nächsten Atemzug willst dus dann doch auf die illegale Variante haben ?

Das sollte von mir kein Aufruf zu illegalen Handlungen oder Downloads sein. Kauft euch die Tools wie ich auch oder ka.

Sicher weiß ich wie man an Diverse Programme über verschiedene Wege kostenlos ran kommt, aber weder werde ich das hier in irgend einer Form nennen, noch werde ich irgendwem zeigen oder helfen wie sowas geht.

Findet es selber heraus^^

PS: Nur so viel, Google nach "Photopshop kostenloser Download" zu fragen is die wohl bescheuertste Idee die man haben kann^^

PPS: Nehm Open Paint oder sonstige Freetools ^^


----------



## Smoby (20. Februar 2008)

Paint reicht doch völlig aus^^
ist bei jeder Windows Version mit drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind schon Schizo mein Freund Oo
> 
> Einerseits sagst du "Sowas illegal zu machen is ne Schweinerei, aber im nächsten Atemzug willst dus dann doch auf die illegale Variante haben ?
> 
> ...




Gott, bist du aber ein Schnellmerker. Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind schon Schizo mein Freund Oo
> 
> Einerseits sagst du "Sowas illegal zu machen is ne Schweinerei, aber im nächsten Atemzug willst dus dann doch auf die illegale Variante haben ?
> 
> .......






Veragron schrieb:


> Gott, bist du aber ein Schnellmerker. Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?



Danke Veragron, du hast mir ein "D'oh" erspart....


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bei den aktuelleren Versionen muss man aber aufpassen, die wollen sich nämlich immer automatisch updaten und wenn man da keinen originale Serinnummer hat kann das Ärger geben. Ich glaub alle Versionen ab CS machen das, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> Kann mir auch wurscht sein, schließlich hab ich ne Creative Suite 3 Design Student Edition gekauft
> 
> ...



Meine ist ehm "hust" ..
ach
egal ;D
ot:
Mal was gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (20. Februar 2008)

Ja ich kenn Ironie, aber Ironie platziert man etwas anders.

Werd aber da ma nicht weiter drauf eingehen.

@Minastirit schade, dass man den Char irgendwie fast garnicht erkennt Oo aber das mit den Scanlines aussenrum find ich ne coole Idee^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (20. Februar 2008)

Mhm mir fällt nix ein - keine zündende Idee - Kopf leer - kreativ weg - wo ist meine Muße hin?

Hat wer meine Muße gesehen? Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich euch verknotet.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ja ich kenn Ironie, aber Ironie platziert man etwas anders.
> 
> Werd aber da ma nicht weiter drauf eingehen.
> 
> @Minastirit schade, dass man den Char irgendwie fast garnicht erkennt Oo aber das mit den Scanlines aussenrum find ich ne coole Idee^^



1. is ned mein char
2. war das mit nicht sehen gedacht ;D
ist ja ned meine sig und kp wie der wl aussehen sollte^^
aber as es warlock ist siet man ja ;D und aussenrum irgendwas spzeilesses musste her ;D naja ma kuken obs ihr gefällt oder obs noch rumgebastelt wird ;d


----------



## Bankchar (23. Februar 2008)

Soo hier mal etwas neues von mir : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ruhig verbesserungsvorschläge machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja "Rabi" ist mein nick in anderen Foren^^


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

ich weiss wieder nicht,wie du diesen sand(?) gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wenn* es sand ist,bisl zu stark finde ich


----------



## Bankchar (23. Februar 2008)

was für sand ? Wenn du den bg, also hintergrund meinst, der ist gesmudged. Soll also so aussehen^^


----------



## Smoby (23. Februar 2008)

sieht schick aus


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

@bankchar
syr gefällt mir irgendwie nicht ;d aber das hat mehr was damit zu tun das ich mändliche animes zu 90% doof find ;d (ja gibt ausnahen xD)

Aber ist relativ verschommen durch all den "sand style" ;D

Mein etwas umgeändertes design teil findet ihr bei gwynny .. (für die ich es ja auch gemacht hab) in der sig
edit meint ich soll die bilder posten ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus, allerdigns finde ich, dass die Rahmen nicht so gut zum Rest des Bildes passen.


----------



## Dranay (24. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Soo hier mal etwas neues von mir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht bis auf die Smuggingübergänge (das sind Brushes^^) eigentlich gut aus, vorallem passend, da ein AssaX ja auch Sprinkle Sand als Attack hat xP (Selber Ro zocker ist^^)

Was ich verbessern würde sind die eben genannten Übergänge. Ich würds so machen, dass ich den Assa einfach nochmals drauf mache und dann den Radierer nehme. Diesen würd ich dann oben in der Leiste auf ca 30-40% Stärke stellen, rechts aufs Bild klicken einen runden standart Brush wählen und die Kantenschärfe auf 0 stellen (im Brushesfensterchen der untere Schiebregler^^). Anshließend einfach den Teil ausradieren wo die Übergänge sind^^ Mit bissle Übung bekommst da geile Sachen hin.

Was auch noch gehen würde, mit dem Wischfiger ein mittelkleinen standart Kreibrush nehmen und am Übergang (also exackt auf der Linie) anfangen selber zu smuggen, indem du vorsichtig kleine Kreisbewegungen mit der Maus machst. Musst dabei aber drauf achten, dass die Farben nicht vermischen, sonst siehts scheiß aus.

Damit kann man übrigens auch ma von nem andern Render (ausgeschnittenes Bild) die Ränder (also Kanten xD) smuggen (mitm Wischfinger). Das dann mit nem größern Brush machen und nochmal das Original Render drüber knallen, eventuell etwas die Kanten ausradieren und schon hat man einen weiteren coolen Effect^^

Hoffe meine kleinen Tips inspirieren dich etwas^^


----------



## Bankchar (24. Februar 2008)

Hey, cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die Tips  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

mhm ich bin ein totaler versage mit gimp und paint sowie picasa 2 und dowas wie photoshop besitze ich net =)

Daher wolt ih mal fragen ob man das loch vllt noch en bissel besser einbauen kann.

1 Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann ich die noch irgentwie verbessern?


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Ich habe ejtzt en bissel rumgespielt und jetzt ist das bild zu meiner signatur geworden wie findet ihr das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Mir persöndlich zu dunkel .. ahja und sig ist zu gross .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (25. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich bin ein totaler versage mit gimp und paint sowie picasa 2 und dowas wie photoshop besitze ich net =)
> 
> Daher wolt ih mal fragen ob man das loch vllt noch en bissel besser einbauen kann.
> 
> ...




Kleiner Tip von mir, verwende nur Bilder mit echt sehr hoher Qualität, dass heist, auch wenn du sie stark vergrößerst müssen sie noch schön scharf sein. 

Deine Bilder sind leider von der Quali her sehr schelcht. Is villt nicht deine Schuld, ich sags nur^^

Du müsstest mehr auf die Übergänge achten und darauf, wo die Katze wirklich hinsieht^^ (sie guckt etwas tiefer als dein Incut ist^^


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2008)

@Bankchar

das ist doch ein Ro Charakter oder?

sieht mir nach Knight aus


----------



## Bankchar (25. Februar 2008)

Puh..kA xDD Hab den Render auf Planetrenders gefunden und fand den einfach cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Februar 2008)

Hab wieder was gemacht...nichts großes aber ich finds cool

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Jacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Billie sieht etwas verschwommen aus. Und der Schriftzug aus Time of your life passt irgendwie nicht zum Stern, aber St.Jimmy sieht gut aus.


----------



## Jácks (25. Februar 2008)

> Billie sieht etwas verschwommen aus.


soll so sein,ölgemälde effekt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Und der Schriftzug aus Time of your life passt irgendwie nicht zum Stern


find ich aber schon...geschmacks sache^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

CHOPI HILFE WO BIST DUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> CHOPI HILFE WO BIST DUUUUUUUUUUU!



Nicht hier? ..

ot: Ich will meinen kleinen ninja hexer mal schöner darstellen .. weis einer ein cooles "ninja schwert" aus wow? also für den model changer von wow ;D


----------



## Dranay (26. Februar 2008)

Guck doch einfach mal alle 1h Schwerter durch^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

@Dranay: Bitte verkleinere deine Signatur, sonst muss es ein Mod machen. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

@Minas:

Sturm des Chaos oder so. Engl. Tempest of Chaos, dieses Casterschwert aus HdZ3 Hyjal Summit. Das mit dem Totenschädel drauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

niemand geht auf meine bilder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> niemand geht auf meine bilder ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für Bilder?


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Hab wieder was gemacht...nichts großes aber ich finds cool
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ...


Das war Ironie... ich wollte dir doch nur das Gefühl vermitteln minderwertig zu sein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ...


das 3. gefällt mir
zu den anderen sag ich ma nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war Ironie... ich wollte dir doch nur das Gefühl vermitteln minderwertig zu sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sagst du 0_O

/offtopic on

Uri Geller will beweisen das es leben nach dem tod gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/offtopic off


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Das sagst du 0_O
> 
> /offtopic on
> 
> ...


wer is versuchskaninchen? diedda bohlen?


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

der beweist das doch jetzt schon...


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wer is versuchskaninchen? diedda bohlen?


nääääää lena gerke...germanys next topmodel...glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wer is versuchskaninchen? diedda bohlen?



hoffen was ma ;D


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der beweist das doch jetzt schon...



Aye.
Ansonsten: Bohlen ist ne tolle Idee. Wieso keinen Massenversuch?

Meine Kandidaten: Merkel, Beck, überhaupt der gesamte Bundestag, Mrs. Clinton, die scheiß Fernsehfritzen, die unser Kabel lahmgelegt ham, meine Franzlehrerin (wer hätte das gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), und denjenigen, der einen Tag mit 24 Stunden festgelegt hat. T_T


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Ich esse Spaghettie Bolognese von Knorr also mit Hack...is wirklich Roxxor-Imao-Rofl

Edit:Oh Gott falsches Forum..das gehört in "was esst ihr gerade?"..


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

haha, hab grad ein paar ältere Minizeichnungen gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

O...M...G!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das bekloppt!^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

hast du das gezeichnet?????der wahnsinn!!!!sau stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

nalcarya ich will ein kind von dir .. ah ne doch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die bilder sind hammer 1000000punkte 
wie kommt man nur auf solche ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> hast du das gezeichnet?????der wahnsinn!!!!sau stark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jau, hab cih gezeichnet.

Man braucht nur einen habwegs verrückten Skype-Gruppenchat, und schon sprudeln solche Ideen geradezu hervor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

löl krass...will auch so verrücktes zeuch malen könne! :*(


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Ich bastel grad an nem neuen Layout für meine Website (die seit Monaten, ja sogar fast Jahren, ungepflegt und seit ner Weile auch unerreichbar auf ihrem Server rumfliegt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das ist dasselbe Foto wie auf meinem Avatar und das bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Jetzt hat ZAM auchnoch meine Thread geschlossen. >.>

Was haben Worte mit Bildern zu tun? (Was die "zart besaiteten Gemüter" angeht)

Schwachfug...


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

is die seite erreichbar atm?


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jetzt hat ZAM auchnoch meine Thread geschlossen. >.>
> 
> Was haben Worte mit Bildern zu tun? (Was die "zart besaiteten Gemüter" angeht)
> 
> Schwachfug...


Ähm, vielleicht das Worte unter Umständen eine noch krassere Wirkung als Bilder haben können wenn man eine ausgeprägte Fantasie hat? Man gibt einem 13-Jährigen (wahllos bestimmtes, jüngeres Alter) ja auch nicht unbedingt H.P. Lovecraft oder Stephen King zu lesen. 
Du musst immer bedenken dass dies ein 100% öffentliches Forum ohne irgendeine Altersbeschränkung ist. Da müssen nur die falschen Eltern ihrem Sprössling über die Schulter schauen und wenn denen nicht gefällt was sie sehen kann das ganz schnell unschöne Konsequenzen für den betreiber haben.

Aber bleib doch in diesem Thread beim Thema ;>




chopi schrieb:


> is die seite erreichbar atm?


Falls du meine meinst: nein. Die Adresse wär http://www.gott-sei-punk.de, da ist im Moment aber nix zu finden außer komischer Werbung die aus ner Fehlverlinkung resultiert. Hab mich da wie gesagt schon ewig nciht mehr drum gekümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (27. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich bastel grad an nem neuen Layout für meine Website (die seit Monaten, ja sogar fast Jahren, ungepflegt und seit ner Weile auch unerreichbar auf ihrem Server rumfliegt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm deine Zeichnungen sind nicht ganz mein Geschmack, finde sie zwar lustig, aber wie gesagt nich so ganz mein Ding^^

Dein Background find ich aber hingegen seksey^^

Is zwar einfach und ohne effects gehalten, aber auch einfache Dinge können schön sein.

Nur das Muster oben rechts hat mich etwas an ne Tape von ner Oma erinnert^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

So mal neues bild von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw weis einer wo es viele 4d render hat (google sagt so keine guten links nur how to ..)


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

Diese Renderdinger sind ja prinzipiell auch nix anderes als eine Form von Texturen... nun ja jedenfalls guck mal auf *deviantart.com* unter der Kategorie "Resources" - da findet man eigentlich immer was brauchbares.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Dachte da gibts nur fertiges zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NAja wieder was gelernt Danköö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw was haltet ihr vom bild?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Naaaaja....nicht so schön... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

Finds ehrlich gesagt auch nciht s toll, da fehlt irgendwie der Zusammenhalt... also irgendwas das die Elemente verbindet.

Die Schrift würde ich zB farblich anpassen, eher auf einen Lilaton schrauben, sie etwas mehr vom linken rand wegschieben und *auf gar keinen Fall* so grässlich rot umranden. Leuchteffekte in Kontrastfarben sind ne ganz grausame Sache für's Auge ;>


@Dranay: also wenn das für dich "ohne effects" ist dann wil ich nciht wissen wie mit effects aussieht Oo da sind doch so einige Texturebenen und Zeug eingebaut. Oder was sind für dich "effects"? Vielleicht versteh ich dich einfach falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

*push*


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Diese Renderdinger sind ja prinzipiell auch nix anderes als eine Form von Texturen... nun ja jedenfalls guck mal auf *deviantart.com* unter der Kategorie "Resources" - da findet man eigentlich immer was brauchbares.


kannste mir ma eine textur von denen posten? ichglaub ich bin dumm-.-


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kannste mir ma eine textur von denen posten? ichglaub ich bin dumm-.-


das glaubst nicht nur du ~g~ 
nein scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mache gerade was neues werde es reinstellenh wenns feddig ist


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

hab mich ma an animationen versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (1. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Finds ehrlich gesagt auch nciht s toll, da fehlt irgendwie der Zusammenhalt... also irgendwas das die Elemente verbindet.
> 
> Die Schrift würde ich zB farblich anpassen, eher auf einen Lilaton schrauben, sie etwas mehr vom linken rand wegschieben und *auf gar keinen Fall* so grässlich rot umranden. Leuchteffekte in Kontrastfarben sind ne ganz grausame Sache für's Auge ;>
> @Dranay: also wenn das für dich "ohne effects" ist dann wil ich nciht wissen wie mit effects aussieht Oo da sind doch so einige Texturebenen und Zeug eingebaut. Oder was sind für dich "effects"? Vielleicht versteh ich dich einfach falsch
> ...




Sicher sind verschiendene Ebenen drin, das streit ich garnicht ab, aber Überlagerungen bzw radierungen seh ich nicht so ganz als Effect^^ Sicher sind es welche, aber meine Definition is da etwas anders xP

Aber gut, es ist ja ein Background von ner Website und keine Signatur oder so^^ 

Wenn du wissen magst, was ich unter Effects verstehe, dann schau dich doch mal bei www.the-gfx-word.eu um^^

Aber wie gesagt, allein durch die Farbwahl und dein imba cutes Bild, ist das alles nur Nebensache *smile*
Mich zieht numal schwarz und Frauen mit Brille an^^ *hust, hab ich das jetzt gesagt? >.< //hide//* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. März 2008)

OMG....so richtig schlecht ausgeschnitten, auch wenn die Idee geil ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (1. März 2008)

Uff, da musst noch etwas an der Technik feilen^^ Aber ganz nette Idee


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

dann lass ich auch mal wieder was von mir hören




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

Naja ist aus Langeweile entstanden und war ne 1minütige Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

he was meinst du?ich sehs net


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> he was meinst du?ich sehs net


er meint den chuck king


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

achso...sieht auch nach einer 1minütigen operation aus
mit dem "matrix" effekt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

matrix passt nicht wirklich nu naruto bzw in dem fall saske...
und wie haste des gemacht? bzw mit welchem programm?


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

photoshop cs2...und glaub mir^^ich hab selbst nach anleitungen 20 mal gebraucht bis ich es endlich konnte^^google ftw


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

uuuuuhhhh eine 3minuten arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

Ich finds cool...


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

der todesritter fällt doch um weil der kopf zu groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

hab ma wieder mit animation trainiert^^
http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/6462/2bllepq2.gif


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

boah ich muss mir nochmal durchlesen wie die animationen gehen,ansonsten sehr nice chopi

btw:Juliy,mach den Kopf kleiner

Edit meint ich soll das posten,auch wenns nicht so geworden ist wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2721/jackszd7.jpg


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

ich merke grad...zu schnell^^

bei gimp ist es einfach...einfach nur als gif speichern und dann einstellungen befolgen


----------



## Dini (2. März 2008)

Erstmal danke für den Tip von Jáck

Habe vor allem für meine Gildies ein Paar Signaturen und Avatare gebastelt, die ich euch hier gerne zeigen möchte. Gerade weil es eine Gilde ist, dachte ich mir ich lasse den Rahmen gleich, aber seht selbst.

Zuerst einmal das Banner der Gilde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu meinen liebsten Signaturen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Eismagier)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Gebrechenshexer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ebenfalls Hexenmeister)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hier war der Gildenname die Idee)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das ist mein Avatar, hat nichts mit WoW zu tun, aber mit meiner Begeisterung für einen Anime den ich kürzlich gesehen habe)


Dann habe ich noch ein paar Avatare gemacht, alle in dem Stil wie meines, aber mit dem Gesicht des jeweiligen Chars drin der das auch gerne haben wollte. dafür durften sie auch alle persönlich antanzen *grinst breit* Fand das ein rare elite Totenkopf Gegner ein guter Gag wäre. Hier noch ein paar Beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr hab Spaß beim Schauen und seid nicht allzu kritisch, bin ungelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Benutzt habe ich für meine Sachen übrigends vor allem WoWModelview und Adobe Photoshop.
Auf meinem mybuffedprofil sind aber auch einige animierte Blogs, da habe ich dann zusätzlich Adobe Imageready verwendet, Besuch ist natürlich herzlich willkommen *zwinker*

Ps: ich hoffe es war nicht falsch das ich hier nen hotlink verwendet hab bei der Menge... falls ja dann schon mal ein Entschuldigung meinerseits.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

wow du hast echt voll talent 

btw:Ich heiß Jácks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (2. März 2008)

*hust räusper* ups sorry 
*stellt sich inm die Ecke und schämt sich ne Runde*

aber ganz im Ernst, so schwer ist es nicht, ginge auch sicher besser. Wichtig ist eine Idee und das passende Material, aber vielen dank für das liebe Kompliment Jácks.


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

und du sagts,wir sollen nicht kritisch sein^^
sehr geile bilder


----------



## nalcarya (2. März 2008)

@Thiluvien:

die Avatare fänd ich sowas von genial wenn da nicht der Verlauf im Hintergrund wäre... warum irgendeinen Verlauf der zum eigentlichen Bild nichts beiträgt? Hätte das einfach durchsichtig gelassen.


----------



## Dranay (2. März 2008)

@Thiluvien finde die Sigs sehr schön gemacht und recht einfalls reich, die Avas sind hingegen eher recht simpiel meiner Meinung nach, aber doch auch schön.

Die Naruto Sigs find ich auch schön gemacht, vorallem die Farben von der ersten ham mir gefallen


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

wie findet ihr meine neue sig? was hätte ich besser machen können?


----------



## x3n0n (3. März 2008)

> wie findet ihr meine neue sig? was hätte ich besser machen können?


Du hättest die 125x3 Pixel rechts oben auch filtern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Unschärfe verfehlt ihre Wirkung finde ich. Mach die Figuren mal nicht ganz so unscharf...


----------



## Dranay (4. März 2008)

Hmm den Filter auf eine neue Ebene und dann die Charas frei radieren, so dass der Effect nur am Rand zu sehen ist


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

1.meine neue sig

2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie findet ihr die beiden sachen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. März 2008)

Ich frag mich echt, wie du es schaffst, die Dinger so schlecht freizustellen.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Die Sig find ich soweit gut...nur Billy sieht aus wie mit der Schere ausgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Tipp: Besonders gut kann man, ich zumindest, ausschneiden, wenn man das Pfadwerkzeug nimmt, und dann ranzoomt und den Pixeln entlang ausschneidet.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

ja billy ist schlecht ausgeschnitten,war ne sache von einer minute,aber den ork finde ich gut ausgeschnitten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ja billy ist schlecht ausgeschnitten,war ne sache von einer minute,aber den ork finde ich gut ausgeschnitten.



Die sindbeide schlecht ausgeschnitten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die sindbeide schlecht ausgeschnitten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

find den orc ganz ok...aber der hintergrund ist wieder so lasch
und du glaubst doch nicht,dass war am 15.6.08 kommt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

hat mir der händler erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

hmm,ka was der geredet hat,aber es gibt doch genauso wie bei wotlk kein termin...

achja hab auch was: 2verschiedene versionen meiner neuen sig...welche ist besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

seht ihr auch nur "IPB Bild" ?


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

ja ich seh nur IPB bild


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

hier habe jetzt den rat von K0l0ss befolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,ka was der geredet hat,aber es gibt doch genauso wie bei wotlk kein termin...
> 
> achja hab auch was: 2verschiedene versionen meiner neuen sig...welche ist besser?
> 
> ...


find die mit weißer schrift auf den ersten blick besser


----------



## Bankchar (8. März 2008)

@ Chopi : Jup, die mit der weißen gefällt mir auch besser. Aber warum sind Chopper und Nami blau ? 

@ Jacks : Render ist ok, nur der Hintergrund ist...ziemlich...einfallslos ^^''  Und die Font gefällt, mir persönlich, nicht so.

Edit : So hier mal mein neustes Werk : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pls bewerten ^^ Mir fehlen momentan die ideen...


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

jau sieht geil aus bankchar,du kannst ja mal was über deinen char machen

Hier wie findeste die jetzt:
1.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

so habe letztendlich die version in meiner sig genommen...hmm warum sie blau sind? ich hab einfach hintergrund genommen...und von jedem n merkmal gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit:achja jácks: der hintergrund ist zwar nicht schwarz,aber i.was fehlt mir...schau dir mal die anderen an,die sind komplexer sag ich jetzt ma (ich weiss nicht wie man das nennt obwohl man bestimmt schon 2mal versucht hat mir zu erklären)


----------



## Dranay (9. März 2008)

@Jácks Für den Anfang sind die Charbilder ganz ok, aber musst dich noch feste reinhängen^^ Mach viele Tuturials, dann wirds auch besser von der Qualität her und die fällt mehr ein^^
Die Signatur sieht echt sehr sehr schlecht aus meiner Meinung nach...

@chopi Deine Sig ist ganz ok, mich stört nur, dass die Chars beide blau sind. Würd besser aussehen, wenn sie in den Hintergrund zwar einfliesen, aber nicht Teil davon wären^^

@Bankchar Finde deine Sig echt cool, dass Einzige was mich stört sind die helleren Flecken im Gesicht des Chars, an den Rändern davon hätte ich mir bissle mehr Softheit gewünscht, aber das fällt eigentlich nicht ins Gewicht.

Mir fehlen derzeit auch voll die Ideen >.<

Habe aber auch mal bissle was gemacht für nen Bekannten von mir.

Is noch nicht ganz fertig, aber würde trotzem gerne eure Meinug dazu hören.

Habe vor vielleicht das Rot oben links neben dem Kopf etwas zu reduzieren, aber weiß noch nicht genau xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> @chopi Deine Sig ist ganz ok, mich stört nur, dass die Chars beide blau sind. Würd besser aussehen, wenn sie in den Hintergrund zwar einfliesen, aber nicht Teil davon wären^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur kenne ich keine einzige methode um das einfliesen darzustellen...


----------



## Dini (9. März 2008)

So hier mal was neues von mir...

Ein Neues Banner für meine Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (9. März 2008)

@chopi : einfach mal mit ein paar effekten spielen oder mit den filtern...ansonsten auch c4d render benutzen etc.^^ oder wie Dranay schon gesagt hat, ein paar tut's machen ^^


----------



## Jácks (9. März 2008)

neue sig...
@Thiluvien
mal wieder sehr nice,nur warum steht da kein name?


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

@Thiluvien: ich hätte die flamme,die nicht mehr im bild ist genauso dunkel gemacht...,so sieht das leicht draufgepappt aus.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> neue sig...
> @Thiluvien
> mal wieder sehr nice,nur warum steht da kein name?


die gilde heißt "ist unvergesslich" denk ich ma


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> neue sig...
> @Thiluvien
> mal wieder sehr nice,nur warum steht da kein name?



Denke mal weil es ein banner für die Gilde und nicht für einen speziellen Spieler ist.


----------



## Dini (9. März 2008)

Genau, danke K0l0ss

Das ist das neue Banner für mein Forum, bzw. das Gildenforum.
Deshalb kommt es ohne Spielernamen aus, wichtig ist in dem Fall ja nur das man weiß um welche Gilde es sich handelt, wobei ich schon kurz überlegt habe mir daraus eine Signatur zu machen, aber behalte meine noch etwas *Sig tätschel*

@chopi
Hm, naja also... das wäre nicht so gut, weil die Idee hinter dem Ganzen ist ja das diese Blutelfenschurkin im HINTERGRUND angriffsbereit in Deckung gegangen ist und das nur ihre Elfenohren und ein Stück des Schwertes aus dem Bild bzw wenn man so will aus ihrer Deckung hervorragt.


----------



## Janaki (9. März 2008)

Mal an einer neuen Signatur gearbeitet ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (10. März 2008)

@Janaki Sieht ganz ordentlich aus, biss auf die Übergänge^^

@Jácks was soll deine Signatur darstellen? Ist für mich nicht so erkenntlich.

@Thiluvien richtig cooles Charbild, nur der Hintergrund is zu einöd. Man erkennt nix und die Schrift ist leider auch schlecht zu lesen. Stell dir einfach vor, du guckst auf 2 Werbeplakate, das eine etwas detailreicher und zT farbiger und das andere ist dein Bild. Worauf würdest du eher achten? ^^

@chopi Radiergummitool, runden Brush einstellen, den unteren Schiebregler auf 0 stellen, um weiche Kanten zu bekommen. Oben am Rand des Bildschirms is dann noch eine Stärke einstellung, welche du vielleicht so auf 30 stellen solltest, dann beginnst du einfach die Übergange weg zu radieren bis es schän sanft aussieht^^

Irgendwie sagt keiner was zu meinem Bild xD is es so schlecht Oo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. März 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagt keiner was zu meinem Bild xD is es so schlecht Oo



Du hast die Tussi schlecht freigestellt. Oder besser gesagt, du hast sie schlecht ins Bild eingefügt. Man sieht den "Rahmen" sehr deutlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2008)

Also für mich sieht das sehr gewollt aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Hmm ich muss/will/soll ein gildenbanner machen -.-

nur will das bild nie so wie ich will ..

eigentlich hatt ich ja vor so ein talent baum zu nehmen und das Ultimate + 3 andere spells die drüber sind nehmen das bisle drehen und dann tolles teil rundherum machen ..

nur irgendwie funkt das ned so ^^ (ahja gilde heisst ultimate und mir fällt sonst nix schlaues ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt habt ihr ja nen tipp)


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> @chopi Radiergummitool, runden Brush einstellen, *den unteren Schiebregler auf 0 stellen*, um weiche Kanten zu bekommen. Oben am Rand des Bildschirms is dann noch eine Stärke einstellung, welche du vielleicht so auf 30 stellen solltest, dann beginnst du einfach die Übergange weg zu radieren bis es schän sanft aussieht^^


ähm,ich benutze gimp,hast du die anleitung dafür geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

kauf oder lad dir ps runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts 200 Tut's mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

ich kauf mir auch photoshop,obwohl ich mein bescheidenes talent auch mit gimp ausnutzen kann oO


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich kauf mir auch photoshop,obwohl ich mein bescheidenes talent auch mit gimp ausnutzen kann oO


Du hast Talent?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (10. März 2008)

So, hier mal was zu Bleach :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So, hier mal was zu Bleach :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hübsch. Hast du die Farbe der Figuren etwas entsättigt? Wenn ja, find ich gut so und wenn nciht dann war's halt von vorn herein passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So, hier mal was zu Bleach :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich nur sowas mit dem banner hinbekommen würd -.-


----------



## Bankchar (11. März 2008)

@Nalcarya :  Hab beim Render net wirklich was gemacht mit der Farbe^^ Liegt vllt an der Verlaufsumsetzung^^

@Minastirit : Es sieht schwerer aus als es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was genau willste denn beim Banner machen ?


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Ich will eigentlich so einen Talentbaum nehmen

wow-europe.de <-- Talentbaunm vom hexer 

Danach dort den baum dämo und dort das ultimate + paar andere nehmen. Diese dann so schräg hintun ..
das ganze dann schönen render rundherum + text 

Aber übergang wird immer so kake -.- vlt mach ichs einfacher und nehm einfach die ultimates von allen klassen und tu die einzel rein und bastle da bisle rum .. ma kuken

damit man etwa versteht was ich meine ^^ nur ohne den dicken balken oben -.- shit paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/Buffed/untitled.JPG


----------



## Dranay (13. März 2008)

@VölligBuffeD Da ist alles sehr penibel ausgeschnitten, ganz sicher^^ Ich hab ihr nen schwarzen Schein nach aussen hin verpasst und dann noch 2 weiße Linien eingezogen, vielleicht meinst du das als Rand Oo 

@Bankchar ich find die One Pice Sigi schön und mir gefällt auch der Hintergrund. Es ist mal was neues, nicht so knallig, sondern schlicht aber dennoch eindrucksvoll.

@Minastirit Wenn du übergänge nicht so hin bekommst, dann hab ich 2 Tips für dich:

1. Radieren. Stell nen runden Brush ein und die Kantenschärfe auf 0 und die Deckkraft auf ca 20-30 und arbeite vorsichtig die Kanten ab.

2. was auch immer nett kommt, über deinem Layer im rechten Layerfenster steht ja oben son Feld wo Normal drin steht, da kannst du mal was anderes einstellen und erhälst echt coole Effects, aber nur wenn halt hinter dem Bild was du da grad bearbeitest was anderes ist. So kannst du zB 2 Talente super in einander einfliesen lassen^^


----------



## Bankchar (13. März 2008)

@ Dranay : welche one piece sig ? meinst du die bleach sig ? xD


----------



## Dranay (14. März 2008)

Ja ich mein die Deinige Oo is die etwa nich von One Pice? Ich kenne den Anime nicht wirklich, sah aber für mich danach aus Oo


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Ne das ist Bleach =)

Ich finde eure Entwürfe designs echt klasse, würde ich auch gerne können, mein beste ergebnis ist meine momentane signatur und die ist ja jetzzt wirklich..naja unterer durchschnitt wenn überhaupt, daher wollte ich mal Fragen ob einer von euch so lieb ist und mir eine One Piece Signatur machen würde.

Ich weiß das das viel Zeit in Arbeit nehmen würde, aber ich wäre euch wirklich dankbar.

Also wenn jemand von euch sich die mühe machen würde wäre ichd er person wirklich sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn keiner die Zeit oder Lust hat ist es auc nicht schlimm, aber fragen kostet ja nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Charas auf der sigi shanks und Nami oder Shanks und Mihawk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also ich sage schonmal Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


Euer Klunker


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ne das ist Bleach =)
> 
> Ich finde eure Entwürfe designs echt klasse, würde ich auch gerne können, mein beste ergebnis ist meine momentane signatur und die ist ja jetzzt wirklich..naja unterer durchschnitt wenn überhaupt, daher wollte ich mal Fragen ob einer von euch so lieb ist und mir eine One Piece Signatur machen würde.
> 
> ...


wenn ich mal wieder langeweile habe,versuch ich dir mal die sigi zubasteln,aber ich kann nicht versprechen das es perfekt wird


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Dann sag ich ejtz schonmal DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

bitte,bitte ~g~


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Ich hab mal für meine Exgilde Signaturen entworfen (pre BC Zeigen)
Hier mal die Werke (dafür ist der Beitrag ja da)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm das ist nur ein kleiner Bestandteil:
Irgendwie find ich die besseren Werke nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Ha das bessere (neuere) Zeug hab ich doch noch gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Schluss noch unsere tollen alten Krieger in meiner Exgilde *erinnerungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (15. März 2008)

@KlunkerWenn du mir die Chars hier posten könntest, guck ich mal wenn ich Zeit hab, dass ich dir was mache^^

@Ollav sehen echt cool aus, zT sehr simpel, aber extrem effektvoll. Gefällt mir sehr gut deine Arbeit^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Ist schwer en gutes bild von Shanks zu finden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in verbindung mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


psycho blick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nunja finde kein gutes nami bild  sosnt rufy oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin für alles dankbar shanks würde auch reichen.

Gruß Klunker


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

ich werde diese beiden bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns dir recht ist klunker


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich setze mal als zeit an....24 uhr spätestens bin ich feddig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich warte

Edith sagt:  00:06 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich warte
> ...


jaja dafür hab ich 2 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

das erste kann ich net sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das 2te ist schonmal sehr gut vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

das zweite ist sowieso besser^^


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

^^ Danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

keine ursache ~g~


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

ähm der linke ist ja schanks,aber wer ist das rechts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ähm der linke ist ja schanks,aber wer ist das rechts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falkenauge?


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

das ist mihawk? oO hätte ihn ohne hut nicht wiedererkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Jo das ist mihawk


----------



## Cope22 (16. März 2008)

Ich hab auch mal ein Paar Wallpaper entworfen:

(klickt auf die Bilder um zu einer größeren Preview zu gelangen und euch die Wallpaper als .rar downloaden zu können)

*OZ.VS - Wallpaper Pack*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*OZ.VS-dark.version - Wallpaper Pack*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich freuen, wenn die Wallpaper jemandem gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Simpel aber gut. Gefallen mir.


----------



## Cope22 (16. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Simpel aber gut. Gefallen mir.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Cope22 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ein Paar Wallpaper entworfen:
> 
> (klickt auf die Bilder um zu einer größeren Preview zu gelangen und euch die Wallpaper als .rar downloaden zu können)
> 
> ...



Eigentlich schön nur irgendwie gefallt mir das mit resolution nicht soo und ich bin mehr der typ bei dem man was sehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weltraum/frauen/psyco render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ha das bessere (neuere) Zeug hab ich doch noch gefunden.
> Und zum Schluss noch unsere tollen alten Krieger in meiner Exgilde *erinnerungen*
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Schriftart heißt?


----------



## Dranay (18. März 2008)

Cope22 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ein Paar Wallpaper entworfen:
> 
> (klickt auf die Bilder um zu einer größeren Preview zu gelangen und euch die Wallpaper als .rar downloaden zu können)
> 
> ...




Sehen echt gut aus, ist aber nicht so mein Geschmack leider^^


----------



## Ollav (18. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Schriftart heißt?



Nach der Arbeit kann ichs dir sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

ich würde es auch gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Super. Wäre nett, weil ich die auf meinem Rechner nicht finde.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Font heist:

Wedding TextBT Regular


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Ok. Vielen Dank. Mal schaun ob ich die hab.


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

hmm ich find die nirgends...hat vllt jemand nen link?


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

ach chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.flyerstarter.com/free-fonts/Wedding-Text-BT.html


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ach chopi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sagt der richtige
*auf desktop fred hinweis*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

ich hab gesucht,aber bei mir kam nur scheisse,da hab ichs aufgegeben
...und dein link kostet? oO


----------



## x3n0n (19. März 2008)

Guck mal auf www.dafont.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab gesucht,aber bei mir kam nur scheisse,da hab ichs aufgegeben
> ...und dein link kostet? oO



Ja der Font ist kostenpflichtig


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Wo muss ich die eigentlich abspeichern?


----------



## x3n0n (19. März 2008)

Unter C:\Windows\Fonts (XP)


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Dank dir. Kann ich die dann mit allen Programmen benutzen? Word? Gimp? etc...


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dank dir. Kann ich die dann mit allen Programmen benutzen? Word? Gimp? etc...



Ja, da sich die meisten Programme die Fonts aus dem angegebenen Ordner ziehen.


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

ähm,gibts ne möglichkeit,es mir hier i.wie zu schicken? 
auf dafont gibts die nicht,und für nen font ist hab ich kein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dank dir. Kann ich die dann mit allen Programmen benutzen? Word? Gimp? etc...


Ich hab ein paar Fonts die bei z.B:Movie Maker nicht funktionieren,aber bei den meisten gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (19. März 2008)

Es gibt zwei (eigentlich 3) Arten von Fonts:
*.TTF
*.ttf
*.FON
Programme wie Photoshop etc. unterstützen eigentlich alle, wenn die Schriftart nicht erscheint startet das Programm nochmal neu.

Es kann sein, dass MovieMaker Probleme hat mit einem dieser Dateitypen, anders wüssts ich jetzt nicht zu erklären...


----------



## Jácks (24. März 2008)

moin leute kann mir wer sagen,was das für ein font ist den sie hier verwendet haben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ich weis es nicht,aber ich würde dir raten, auf *www.dafont.com* zu suchen.genauer noch in den rubriken horror und destroy


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

Hey Leute,
Habe mir jetzt nicht alle 40 Seiten durchgelsen, ok nur die 2 ersten aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage:

Gibt es ein Freeware Programm zu saugen mit dem man solche "Kunstwerke" machen kann?
Und wenn ja wäre es cool von euch wenn ihr mit dann noch den Link geben könntet.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

das gängigste das wir "nicht ps haber" benutzen,ist *GIMP*  (www.gidf.de)


----------



## Jácks (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich weis es nicht,aber ich würde dir raten, auf *www.dafont.com* zu suchen.genauer noch in den rubriken horror und destroy


da hab ich auch schon geguckt,aber nichts gefunden vll. weiß Ollav was das fürn Font ist.


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

Hey Nochmal!

Kann mir jemand ne Anleitung zu Gimp (möglichst genau von Bild einfügen bis speichern sonst blick ichs net) hier bitte reinschreiben oder Link geben?

Unter google finde ich nix :S


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

www.gimpusers.de 
oben "tutorials"
da alles absuchen,iwo steht da grundlagen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: http://www.gimpusers.de/tutorials/basic-screenshots.html


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> www.gimpusers.de
> oben "tutorials"
> da alles absuchen,iwo steht da grundlagen oder so
> 
> ...



Entweder bin ich zu dumm für Gimp oder die Erklärungen sind mir zu interlecktuell..
Ich checks net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

kennst du die algemeinen [STRG]+ teile?
also z.b. [strg]+[v] = einfügen

die gelten auch in gimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst,auf der seite gibt es tutorials zum nachbauen,die leichteren sind echt einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

Woah ne ey ich check da ja nichmal die Dinger ohne Schwierigkeit..
Gibtst da nix für totale Obernoobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

was willst du denn genau wissen?


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was willst du denn genau wissen?



Obs ein Toutorial gibts, wo man wirklich Klick für Klick sieht was man machen müss weiß mit z.b. "Sucht euch einen Farbverlauf aus und nehmt die gleichen Einstellungen wie im Bild" kann ich nichts anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß wie man den Farbverlauf auswählt, jetzt nicht direkt das aber wäre schön wenn ich ein Toutorial hätte wo mans halt Schritt für Schritt alles sieht..


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

also ich muss sagen (ich  bin nicht sonderlich gut darin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich habe soetwas nie gehabt,sondern einfach n tut(orial) genommen,dass leicht aussah.

da wird dann schon so einzeln mit bild erklärt und du lernst die einzellnen werkzeuge

nimm doch mal das tut,dass dir erklärt wie man blitze macht.nicht vergessen *gründlich lesen* (link)


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

Schon das erste Problem:

"Nehmt das freie Auswahlwerkzeug und wählt einen länglichen dünnen Bereich (von oben nach unten gehend) aus"

Häää.. ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

dadrunter siehst du doch ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freie auswahlwerkzeug ist das "lasso" geh einfach vom ersten durch und schau bei welchem beim mausdraufhalten "freies auswahlwerkzeug" steht


----------



## Jácks (24. März 2008)

das blitze tut hab ich heute auch gemacht aber ich wiederhole


Jácks schrieb:


> moin leute kann mir wer sagen,was das für ein font ist den sie hier verwendet haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

So Leute, habe jetzt 4 Bilder fertig gestellt.
Nun stellt sich mir das Problem: Immer wieder soll man neue Ebenen dublizieren, wenn ich dies tue hab ich aber nur eine, auf den Bildern können die aber immer zwischen den Ebenen in einem Extrafenster switchen.
Wo finde ich das?
GIMP ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

strg + l


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> strg + l



Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Beim Blitzding soll man zuerst Bereiche mit dem freiem Auswahlwerkzeug machen, wenn ich das dann mach verschwindet mein nächster "Strich" immer, wieso?
Edit Edit: habs raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

meine neue Sig,ist ein banner für meine WAR Gilde


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

die blitze weg und ich finds cewl


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

jácks du hast ein großes problem,undzwar den hintergrund...
er ist bei dir immer schwarz...
mach da dochmal n bild rein,i.ne warlangschaft
lg


----------



## Cerboz (25. März 2008)

Ich glaube ein Sonnenuntergang wäre ganz passend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Blitze+Sonnenuntergang?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (25. März 2008)

@Cerboz wenn du gute Bilder machen willst, musst du sehr sehr viel lernen. Du musst viele Tuturials machen und dein Programm mit dem du arbeitest genau kennen, sonst kannst dus vergessen^^


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> moin leute kann mir wer sagen,was das für ein font ist den sie hier verwendet haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x3n0n (25. März 2008)

Hatte keine Zeit und wollte einen neuen Desktop, das ergibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

x3n0n,dieser arthas ist ja mal gestochen scharf,das würde mich anekeln/mir angst machen O.O


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

ich finds total nice x3n0n


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich würd die Kriese kriegen, wenn ich die Fratze 
den ganzen Tag ansehen müsste, da bleib ich lieber bei Hentais!

Aber ansonsten nette Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich würd die Kriese kriegen, wenn ich die Fratze
> den ganzen Tag ansehen müsste, da bleib ich lieber bei Hentais!
> 
> Aber ansonsten nette Idee.
> ...


Arthas>>>Mangaschrott


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Arthas>>>Mangaschrott


Da stimme ich dir zu, denn Schrott mag/hab ich nicht!


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich würd die Kriese kriegen, wenn ich die Fratze
> den ganzen Tag ansehen müsste, da bleib ich lieber bei Hentais!
> 
> Aber ansonsten nette Idee.
> ...



300% signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



syr x3onding aber arthas in gross -.- omg da find ich dante von devil may cry noch weniger schlimm ..
atm hab ich den offiziellen wow 2.4 hintergrund

naja ich bin atm an gildenbanner basteln .. poste ma wenns fertig ist die hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

Wallpaper für die Gilde





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Hm, ohne Augenringe und mit dunkleren Haaren sieht der Arthas bestimmt geil aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Hm...ich find den Hintergrund unpassend...


----------



## nalcarya (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, ohne Augenringe und mit dunkleren Haaren sieht der Arthas bestimmt geil aus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, da sieht er wie ein schwuler Paladin aus... was er ja auch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.blizzard.com/us/inblizz/fanart/...reens/ss475.jpg

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/2120/arthas0qx.jpg


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Auf dem zweiten sieht er links verdammt gut aus, find' ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. März 2008)

Spiel mal die deutsche Version von Warcraft 3, die Synchronstimme versaut alles :>

Blizzard macht vielleicht prima Spiele, aber was die Lokalisierung von Stimmen angeht... wer auch immer dafür zuständig ist, er oder sie bauen jedesmal riesengroßen Mist.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Ich muss' mir den ja net anhören. x]


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

*auf mein letztes werk verweis*


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...ich find den Hintergrund unpassend...



*auf letzten Kommentar verweis*


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

wieso das?Ich find den sehr passend ^_^


----------



## Oonâgh (28. März 2008)

Hey.. Aaalso nachdem ich lange durch diesen Fred hier durchgegurkt bin, bin ich dann auch mal auf den Geschmack von Bildbearbeitung gekommen, welche mich schon immer etwas interessiert hat. Jetzt hatte ich endlich mal etwas Zeit, habe mich durch das auf der GIMP-Seite gestellte Tutorial mit allen möglichen Erklärungen gefressen und setze mich mal an das ein oder andere Tut, um selber etwas zu erstellen.
Ich habe erstmal das mit den Blitzen genommen, da das relativ einfach erschien und ich das auch irgendwo auf einer Seite ca 10 weiter vorne gesehen habe.. (Oder so um den Dreh)
Bloß schon beim ersten Schritt mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug scheitert's bei mir irgendwie. Denn anstelle von So, sieht das bei mir eher so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aus... Und ich kann auch nur eine Fläche auswählen. Muss ich da vorher in den Einstellungen irgendwas ändern, oder was mache ich falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

also 
1) du musst den blitz aus dem bild ziehen,also erst nach dem bild aufhören
und
2)mach doch einfach die 2blitze nacheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. März 2008)

Hmm Also bei mir schaut des mal wieder nur so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich dann den Rest irgendwie anders ausfüllen, oder müsste man das auch so markieren können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

wie zeichnest du denn den umriss? oô
wenn du einfach so ca. das gemacht hättest,wie es auf dem bild im tut aussieht gemacht hättest,dürfte es beim ausfüllen kiene probs geben...

für mich sieht deins eher so aus,als ob du die lienien mehrfach berlappt hast


----------



## Oonâgh (28. März 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass ich die Markierung nicht ganz auf die Reihe bekomm.. Ich üb noch etwas, glaube, ich habs so langsam gerafft xD

//Edit:
Sooo.. Nach etwas herumprobieren ist dann das hier bei rausgekommen. Is des fürn Anfang akzeptabel? Bzw wo wäre Verbesserung nötig? (abgesehen davon, dass der/die linken Blitze sich nicht treffen und unten so zwei Kugeln rausgekommen sind oO)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (29. März 2008)

Hier mein neuester Entwurf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss noch nicht so recht, was ich da links in die leere Ecke hinmachen soll.. Habe schon nachgedacht über das Blizzard-Logo von BC, oder diese graue Steinstatue. 
Vlt irgendwer anders Anregung, Kritik, etc? Ist btw eines meiner ersten Bilder überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb sind die Übergänge auch noch nicht so ganz perfekt.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

habe die selen probleme mit den übergängen...

zu deinem bild,ich hätte illidan ziwschen die 2ebenen getan,wie es in dem tut beschrieben ist und von der vorderen die dunkleren stellen noch mehr wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (29. März 2008)

Mhh, für die Fummelei war ich zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd ich mich morgen mal dran setzen. Hab grad totale Kopfschmerzen, da mag ich jetzt lieber nicht mehr so rumarbeiten ^^


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

versteh ich,aber ich geb dir einfachmal noch nen tipp: nimm doch das farbauswahlwerkzeug (son stab und 3 quadrate in 3farben) klick auf ein dunkleres grau und lösch es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (30. März 2008)

Um mich in ColdFusion ein bisschen einzuarbeiten hab ich in den letzten Tagen ein kleines Gästebuch programmiert, sieht bisher so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist alles noch ein bisschen langweilig, optisch muss ich da noch was basteln und codemäßig schauen dass die Zeilenumbrüche im Eintrag dargestellt werden, dann ist es soweit fertig. Smileys kann ich ja später noch einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (30. März 2008)

> von x3n0n:
> Hatte keine Zeit und wollte einen neuen Desktop, das ergibt:
> http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wotlkgd8.jpg[/url]




Ich finde den Wallpaper echt hammergeil. Geniale Auflösung und Qualität. Ich frag mich woher du die Bilder hast Oo  Sicher ist Arti nicht der Coolste, aber ich finde den Hintergrund sehr gut. Am meisten mag ich aber die Spiegelung (is zwar einfach aber egal^^).

@Jácks Dieses Bild hingegen find ich ehrlich gesagt sehr billig und vorallem viel zu viel Text, welcher auch meiner Meinung nach sehr unrockig und nicht einschlägig ist.
http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=c...allpaperyt4.jpg


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

ich glaube eher du meintest x3n0n oder?^^

hab ma ne frage an jacks: kannst du mal genau sagen(in einzelnen schritten),wie du den blauen schimmer um den orc bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hab ma ne frage an jacks: kannst du mal genau sagen(in einzelnen schritten),wie du den blauen schimmer um den orc bekommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich richtig liege wählst du die Figur aus und vergrößerst sie ein bisschen. Dann dublizieren und das Dublikat mit ner Farbe füllen, hinter das Original schieben. Nichts auswählen und auf das Dubliakt nen Weichzeichner ausführen.


----------



## Oonâgh (30. März 2008)

Hmm.. Hab mal eine Lage drüber gelegt und die transparent gemacht. Ich glaube, damit bin ich im Endeffekt auch ganz zufrieden. Schaut dann so aus:

**

Wer will als erster was dran meckern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit: Man sieht hier leider nicht, dass der Kopp von Illidan hinter dem Rauch auch etwas durchscheint.. Screenshot & Paint haben's halt nich so drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

das mit dem schimmer klingt erstaunlich logisch,danke
----
naja so wie du es uns zeigst,erkennt man nur an dem grün,das es illidan ist :/
und du kannst screens auch in gimp "strgplusv-en" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (30. März 2008)

Scheisse. sorry, war das falsche. Aber das edite ich morgen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (31. März 2008)

Hoppala, da is wohl beim quoten ein falscher Fehler unterlaufen^^ habs mal korregiert.


----------



## Oonâgh (31. März 2008)

So.. Das hier wollte ich ursprünglich reinlinken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (31. März 2008)

Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden, was soll der graue Schleier darstellen? Wenn das Rauch sein soll, solltest du versuchen ihn "geschwungener" hinzubekommen, immo sind viel zu viele Ecken drin.


----------



## Oonâgh (31. März 2008)

Mhh, da is was dran. Aber ich seh's erstmal als eine Art.. naja, Schleier halt. Etwas, um den Hintergrund teils zu verdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hast scho recht, der ist auch zu kantig und die Übergänge sind nicht weich genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> So.. Das hier wollte ich ursprünglich reinlinken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soll ich ehrlich sein?
der rauch ist zu stark oder was auch immer das ist ..

mach es nur so rauchpartikel .. so finde ich es schade ums bild


----------



## Oonâgh (31. März 2008)

Hmm werd mal schauen, was sich da machen lässt. Muss halt nur erst noch die einzelnen Bilder aus dem Hintergrund verbinden, weil das icht ein einziges ist, die hab ich selber so zusammen gewürfelt halt.. Anstelle von Übergang hab ich da bis jetzt mehr nur verwischt und halt den "Rauch" dazwischen. 
Aber jetz muss ich erstma ne Runde zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Wenn mir am abend langweilig ist mach ich kurz so wie ichs meine in etwa ^^ perfekt wirds eh ned da ich so oder so keine ewigkeit dran basteln werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Grad noch was gefunden - beides komplett aus selbstgeschossenen Fotos gemacht.

Ein CD-Cover für ne imaginäre Band:
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/cd_cover.jpg

Und... Äpfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/textur02.jpg

edith sagt: bitte auf die Links klicken, die Bilder sprengen sonst das Format :>


----------



## Jácks (31. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich glaube eher du meintest x3n0n oder?^^
> 
> hab ma ne frage an jacks: kannst du mal genau sagen(in einzelnen schritten),wie du den blauen schimmer um den orc bekommen hast
> 
> ...


AUswahl aus Alphakanal
Auswahl um 3px vergrößern
neue ebene
Auwahl mit beliebiger Farbe füllen
Mit 45 weichzeichnen
hinter das bild schieben
ebene dubliezieren
duplizierte ebende mit 15 weichzeichnen

@nalcarya 1.Bild find ich total cool :>
2.find ich doof ;D


----------



## Bankchar (31. März 2008)

@ Nalcarya : Muss Jacks recht gebe, das 1. sieht sehr geil aus ^^


Hab mal ne 3 min. Sig gemacht, sieht deswegen auch total beschissen aus xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

die sig sieht bessr aus,als sachen an denen ich 2h´s sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nalcarya,ich muss sagen,mir gefällt das 2mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malitia (31. März 2008)

Meine Sig, hab ich auch 'gebastelt' is aber ja nich so die Arbeit.

Mach aber ansonsten auch Banner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

wie könnt ihr es wagen meine höchsten ziele als 





> is aber ja nich so die Arbeit.


 zu bezeichnen :O


----------



## nalcarya (1. April 2008)

Danke, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment bastel ich ein bisschen für Band von meinem Freund, und zwar wird der Kopf der Website (so sieht's im Moment aus: http://www.novocaine-band.com - ist auch von mir... ka was dem Bild zugestoßen is dass es so pixelig ist) aufgefrischt. Denn mittlerweile is mein Freund Frontsänger und er ist ja nun nicht so wirklich weiblich *hust* :>

Der Stand der Dinge ist im Moment so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Mond soll noch irgendwas drauf, am liebsten hätte ich da die Band selbst. Aber die aktuellen Bandfotos sind nicht ganz aktuell^^ jedenfalls werden wir voraussichtlich am Samstag neue schießen und dann schau ich mal wie sich das da einbauen lässt.


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wallpaper für die Gilde
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Augenkrebs FTW!!


----------



## nalcarya (2. April 2008)

Dumdidum. Nun doch wieder mit der Frau, weil es so gewünscht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Frauen sehen doch immer besser aus als ne band ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2008)

hier was von mir http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fr...hnewrfelgm9.jpg
hab ich ihm editor von WarCraft III gemacht^^


----------



## Jácks (2. April 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Augenkrebs FTW!!


*:<*


----------



## m1Cha (29. April 2008)

meine letzte arbeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Gehörst du zu Nihilum?


----------



## m1Cha (29. April 2008)

nö ich hab nur n design für sie gemacht


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

ach so

sehr geil, muss ich schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. April 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> meine letzte arbeit:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fett!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. April 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> meine letzte arbeit: http://gfx.nihilum.mousesports.com/fanart/michaelk.jpg


Ich hab erst überlegt da mitzumachen, aber hab's dann doch sein lassen.

Was war nochmal der erste Preis? :>


----------



## m1Cha (29. April 2008)

keine ahnung ich warte noch auf ne antwort


----------



## Art-Blast (29. April 2008)

Hi@all,
Gleich zu beginn mal ne Frage. Wo soll ich posten wenn ich aufträge suche für Gilden etc. weil mir einfahc langweilig ist xD?



und hier noch ein kleines Portfolio Design.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (29. April 2008)

gefällt mir ganz gut - bin aber eher der fan von großen auffälligen und detailreichen grafiken ;>


----------



## chopi (29. April 2008)

m1Cha,die seite gefällt mir sehr,jedenfalls viel besser als die,die sie atm haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn sie die haben,die sie zu dem aprilscherz hatten)


----------



## Smoby (9. Mai 2008)

Heyho.. hab mir auchmal wieder ein kleines Portfolio gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel Text steht noch nicht drinne die Seite ist noch im Anfangsstadium...

http://mbethge.mb.funpic.de/news.html


----------



## nalcarya (9. Mai 2008)

@Smoby: das Design vom Portfolio gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut, jetzt muss es nur noch (mit hoffentlich ebenso schicken Sachen) gefüllt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (9. Mai 2008)

da tuhe ich mich immer schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mag "about me" pages nich da fällt mir nie ein was ich  dort reinschreiben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (9. Mai 2008)

100% selbstgemacht:

http://s3.directupload.net/images/080509/jj2yh8c5.jpg


----------



## nalcarya (9. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> 100% selbstgemacht:
> 
> http://s3.directupload.net/images/080509/jj2yh8c5.jpg


Nicht mein Humor Oo


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> 100% selbstgemacht:
> 
> http://s3.directupload.net/images/080509/jj2yh8c5.jpg


Gott wie krank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (9. Mai 2008)

Hmm ne gefällt mir irwie garnicht Deaty!


----------



## Nevad (9. Mai 2008)

Langeweile in der Schule?^^


----------



## Deaty (9. Mai 2008)

Langeweile in der Schule, ganz genau. Ach ihr seid ja alle verklemmt ^^

Da die meisten ja scheinbar peinlich berührt von meinem Comic waren,

hab ich was für die zärteren Gemüter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch im Unterricht entstanden:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/080509/xwrcwu6c.jpg


----------



## Smoby (9. Mai 2008)

Ich und verklemmt? Neeee!


----------



## nalcarya (9. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich von sowas peinlich berührt wär müsst ich mir nen neuen Freundeskreis suchen glaub ich :> der Punkt ist dass mir die Pointe einfach zu platt ist und in mehreren Bildern quasi totgetreten wird.

Ich hab irgendwo auch noch so nen Schulunterrichtcomic rumfliegen... *aufdieSuchegeh*


----------



## Deaty (9. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt, dann seht euch mal den an:


http://s1.directupload.net/images/080509/xwrcwu6c.jpg


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

nicht viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (9. Mai 2008)

Na dann bedanke ich mich für die umfangreiche und begründete Kritik, echt toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so!

Ermutigt mich richtig.


----------



## Smoby (9. Mai 2008)

schreib doch einfach mal Geschichten zu anderen Themen vll werden diese dann besser und vorallem Interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Mai 2008)

Nun ja Deaty, was erwartest du bei Schulunterricht-Langeweile-Zeichnungen? Der Zeichenstil ist zwar nicht grottig, aber doch noch recht ausbaufähig und die Geschichten wirken auch nicht sonderlich motiviert, eben nicht mehr als Zeug was in einer langweiligen Schulstunde so entsteht.

Wenn du dich mal hinsetzt und dir etwas mehr Arbeit machst, dir eventuell etwas geistreichere Pointen/Stories überlegst kann daraus durchaus mehr werden würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (9. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nun ja Deaty, was erwartest du bei Schulunterricht-Langeweile-Zeichnungen? Der Zeichenstil ist zwar nicht grottig, aber doch noch recht ausbaufähig und die Geschichten wirken auch nicht sonderlich motiviert, eben nicht mehr als Zeug was in einer langweiligen Schulstunde so entsteht.
> 
> Wenn du dich mal hinsetzt und dir etwas mehr Arbeit machst, dir eventuell etwas geistreichere Pointen/Stories überlegst kann daraus durchaus mehr werden würd ich sagen
> 
> ...




Na dann ... fürchte ich ihr werdet nie was Besseres von mir sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Mai 2008)

Das erinnert mich an meine glorrichen Schulcomics. Zum Beispiel an die Geschichte des einsammen Schamhaars, das nach Hause wollte. Aber den unglaublichen bösen und gemeinen Slip, der seine "Zuhause" gefangenhielt, nur mit Hilfe des übermächtigen VS besiegen konnte^^


----------



## Siu (9. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe kA was das sein soll oder sowat.. ist aus langeweile entstanden. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee, was man dazu tun kann oder sowas Oo


----------



## m1Cha (10. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (11. Mai 2008)

Sehr gut geworden,respekt!
Das einzigste was ich bis jetzt schaff ist meine Signatur und alte Menschen jünger machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Mai 2008)

tote Hose hier... Wollt ihr nicht nochmal eure Fähigkeiten zeigen, damit ich sie lobpreisen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar ned sonderlich "boa" aber hab trozdem was gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an m1cha .. php oder asp? schaut n1 aus


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

Du mit deinen Animes..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Mai 2008)

römtömtöm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr frühlingshaftes Wetter + sonst nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Du mit deinen Animes..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na und? .. mag die halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nalcarya wo hasst du nur das schöne model gefungen *schleiming *g**
na schaut n1 aus nur kann man den text nicht immer lesen .. leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist warscheindlich beabsichtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Nalcarya das sieht wirklich top aus!


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ist zwar ned sonderlich "boa" aber hab trozdem was gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erinnert mich irgentwie an dmc...schaut en bissel aus wie lady^^


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

wenn minas hier seine autogrammkarte postet,dann hindert mich wohl nichts daran,es auch zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (18. Mai 2008)

Bäh ich hab derzeit nur Müll am Rechner. Werd beizeiten mal was neues machen müssen ^^
Ausser Desktops mit entfernten Icons findet sich da aber grad nichts anderes. Vlt is mir gleich ja mal langweilig, obwohl mir grad bissl die Ideen fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Nalcarya: Top! Finds geil!


----------



## nalcarya (18. Mai 2008)

höhö, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man den Text nicht ganz lesen kann ist beabsichtigt, ja, ist halt mehr als Deko denn als Lestext gedacht.


----------



## m1Cha (19. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer diese clouds-user


----------



## nalcarya (19. Mai 2008)

Was ist Clouds? 
Und falls du nicht mich meintest... was ist Clouds?

:>


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

Hmmm Das vllt? Bin mir nicht sicher^^

TagCloud - Wikipedia


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (20. Mai 2008)

kurz langeweile gehabt und ein wenig gekritzelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da muss ich mich fast schon schämen ^^


----------



## m1Cha (20. Mai 2008)

clouds-> wolken filter oder difference clouds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. Mai 2008)

Jetzt noch dazu wen du meintest - ich hab nämlich keinerlei Filter bei meinem Bild benutzt. Lediglich die RAW-Datei meines Fotos im PS CS3 internen Konverter bearbeitet und dann halt Text und das rote Brush oben rechts hinzugefügt.

Die leichten Flecken im Gesicht sind Schatten von Flecken auf der Fensterscheibe vor der ich da stehe und durch die hat halt volle Kanne die Sonne geknallt :>

@This is Sparta
Mir gefällt's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mond ist vielleicht etwas... ähem, seltsam geformt aber ansonsten eine schöne kleine Komposition.


----------



## Mr.Igi (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mich mal mit Gimp versucht und ein Logo für unseren Clan gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (20. Mai 2008)

Sieht nicht gut aus,finde ich.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Sparta, deins find ich eigentlich auch ganz gut.
Aber Mr.Igi .. Ich weiss nicht, der Hintergrund schaut aus wie 3 Min für gebraucht. Paar rote Streifen mit Pinsel gezogen und hier und da ein wenig verwischt. Gegen die Schrift sag ich nichts, aber ein anderer Hintergrund wäre meiner Meinung schöner.


----------



## Nevad (20. Mai 2008)

Dein Design sieht einfach nur prall aus M1cha,respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (20. Mai 2008)

danke danke, freut mich wenns euch gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Der Kerl ist selbstgemalt^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

fuck is das nice

will auch so malen können :/


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt? .. und ich freu mich wenn mein handy wallpaper mal in etwa so ausschaut wie die zeichnung (mach immer augen und ehm gewisse teile zu gross -.-^^ nid so guter zeichner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff)


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Saß da aber auch seeeeeehr lange dran.^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

an meinem bildern die ich so zeichne hock ich max 1stunde und 30min .. solange dauert die mathe lektionen *g*

naja mach atm lieber mit photoshop bisle verschönern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bilder erstellen lass ich anderen ich lad die nur runter *g*


----------



## nalcarya (24. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber selbst abgezeichnet, oder? Sieht nämlich ganz stark nach ner Figur aus HunterXHunter oder halt nem anderen Manga von dem Zeichner aus ;> nichtsdestotrotz gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2008)

Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten sind vorhanden, da stimm ich dir zu =) trotzdem ein sehr schönes Bild, ürde auch gerne so malen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Mai 2008)

Mag mir vlt irgendwer paar Tipps geben, was ich so als Teil-Anfänger machen könnte? Mir kommen nämlich nicht so die Ideen, abgesehen von Tut's nachmachen bis zum Brechreiz


----------



## Rifaen (24. Mai 2008)

Wow! Das Bild sieht cool aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Ja, es ist Killua aus Hunter X Hunter, aber ich habe so ein Bild von ihm noch nicht in einem der Mangas gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Mai 2008)

Eben fotografiert - ich fand die Szene so zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"_Liebe ist... manchmal ziemlich hölzern._"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

hier mal mein neustes werk
natürlich ohne copyright dingens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würdm ich ja stören



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...arge/sample.jpg


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

da steth wer auf junge cat girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nene sieht gut aus =)


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> da steth wer auf junge cat girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber soviel arbeit bekommti hr nicht niiieeeemaaaallllsss ausser mir ist grad langweillig^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

und was is, wenn man net auf katzen steht? rubbelt man dann um die wette oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (29. Mai 2008)

moin^^ ich mag Manga nich so unbedingt, aber des Bild iss recht schick


Eins meiner letzten Projekte

Skizze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finale Colorierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





greetz End


----------



## m1Cha (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



25min arbeit für so n contest im wow-forum.


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Da will ich dann meines mal anhängen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juni 2008)

Damit der Thread mal am leben bleibt, stell hier mal meine neuste sig rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

meine neusten:

signatur von: klunker/mondyx/lordofdemon/meine ^^ bald die von lurock und noch die von blood die ich machen muss:

also
klunker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mondryx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fast fertige von lurock ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine seht ihr ja unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Juni 2008)

Nichts gegen dich Minastirit, aber ich find die allesamt ziemlich grausig :>

Erstmal ist Leuchtrand um Schrift in dieser Form ein großes No-No.
Zweitens ist die Schriftart naja... streitbar, aber diese Glanzeffekte darauf müssen wirklich nicht sein.
Drittens gibt es keinen Zusammenhang/kein Verschmelzen von Hintergrund und Figuren, die Figuren hängen alle so "in der Luft rum" (und haben auch diesen hässlichen Leuchtrand :>).
Viertens sind die für Signaturen meiner Meinung nach einfach zu groß/massiv.


@Bankchar: deine sind toll. Da fließen Hintergrund und Figuren schön ineinander über, die Schrift ist passend gewählt und eingefügt und sie sind insgesamt einen Tick dezenter und werden wohl kaum einem störend auffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bin noch am üben
und wenn keiner sagt was ihm nicht passt änder ich es auch nicht.
Einfacher Auftag. mach ne sig mit dem bild. ich poste es und wenns gefällt ok 
wenn nicht sagen was man ändern soll

wenn ich mehr zeit hätt würd ich meine sig nochma etwas überarbeiten hab paar sachen gefunden die ich noch ändern will. 
aber wie gesagt muss jeder sleber sagen ob's ihm gefällt oder nicht. 

und die sigs sind 200pixel ^^ ich tu sie bei mir immer noch verkleinern am ende naja muss ja nur den leuten gefallen die es wollten. 
ahja noch die von alanium vergessen aber die ist in meinem blog ^^

EDIT : meinte
nalcarya wie würdest denn du die übergänge machen? mir fällt so nix dazu ein .-.-


----------



## Te-Rax (9. Juni 2008)

Es wurd zwar schonmal angesprochen, aber ich frag nochmal nach: Habt ihr ein Toturial für Gimp (2)?
Bin schon ne weile am suchen, hab aber nichts geeignetes gefunden. Kann auch in englisch sein - deutsch wäre natürlich besser.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal.


MfG


----------



## Incontemtio (9. Juni 2008)

Warum können manche Menschen nicht googeln? 

http://www.drweb.de/grafiksoftware/gimp-tutorials.shtml


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Warum können manche Menschen nicht googeln?
> 
> http://www.drweb.de/grafiksoftware/gimp-tutorials.shtml



weil google 2sec für ne antwort braucht und einf forum ca 10min .. hmm ^^ ok schlechter grund.


----------



## m1Cha (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne sig


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

Wie immer sehr geil gemacht,aber hast du die Sig nicht einfach aus einem Webdesign von dir geschnitten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J4L (10. Juni 2008)

Mein neustes ist die Sig aus meiner ... Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (11. Juni 2008)

photoshop > GIMP *schauder*

ma sehen was sich da machen lässt


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> photoshop > GIMP *schauder*





Najaahh.. Ist wohl Geschmackssache. Nebenbei habe ich keine Lust, das Geld für PS zu bezahlen. Insofern ist GIMP für mich eine nette Alternative, die nebenbei sogar legal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (12. Juni 2008)

niemand sag das ich es nicht legal benutze


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Jau, es gibt ja auch Studenten- bzw Schülerversionen. Die kosten zwar immer noch ordentlich, aber weiiiiit weniger als die normale Version. Und man kann, wenn man sie sich selbst nicht unbedingt leisten aknn, auch eine normale Version z.B. über die Arbeit bekommen wenn man einen netten Chef hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell also definitiv Photoshop>Gimp, aber ich sag nicht das Gimp schlecht ist.

btw müsst ich mich langsam mal mit Flash auseinandersetzen, des is der einzige Teil meiner CS3 Design Edition den ich noch nie benutzt hab *hüstel*


----------



## Frosäään (12. Juni 2008)

So. Auch mal was posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> niemand sag das ich es nicht legal benutze




Nein! So war das nicht gemeint.. Ich meine für mich selber. Und meiner Meinung sind die wegen des Preises ja eher für Firmen geeignet, bei denen die paar hundert Euro nicht so auffallen, wie bei mir zB, der da nicht immer direkt viel übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



By the way... wenn man bei bestimmten Shops seinen Schüler- o. Studentenausweis einsendet, kann man bei Software bis zu 80% einsparen! Funzt zwar nur einmal im Jahr oder so, aber lohnt sich trotzdem .. So als kleiner Tipp am Rande bei sowas.


----------



## Jácks (12. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die Teile von Mina auch ziemlich hässlich 0o

Btw:Nalcarya,der typ von deinem Ava/Signatur macht mir Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Btw:Nalcarya,der typ von deinem Ava/Signatur macht mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und singen kann er auch nicht. Deswegen klingt die Musik auch nur von CD geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Oonagh: die Schüler-/Studentenversion hab ich doch schon erwähnt. Adobe CS 3 Design Premium kostet als Student Edition z.B. 350€, zumindest noch vor einem Jahr als ich's mir gekauft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die wollen übrigens sowohl Personal- als auch Schüler-/Studentenausweis sehen bevor sie das rausrücken.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm ja, das war jetzt auf alles mögliche bezogen. Glaub bei (Beispielsweise) WinVista kann man 400+Eur sparen.. Kostet dann nur noch um die 100

Perso geht ja bei mir schlecht derzeit. Aber den Studi oder Schülerausweis, ja.. Muss man, wenn per Internet, einscannen und rüberschicken.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Grad noch was zum Thema reinschmeißen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad gebastelt. Ist noch nicht fertig, vielmehr erst mal ne Rohvorlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith möchte noch anmerken, dass das ein Website-Design sein soll, fals es jemandem nciht gleich aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Vincious (12. Juni 2008)

ahhhhh^^ 

im ernst: schaut ziehmlich cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *resp4ct*


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und singen kann er auch nicht. Deswegen klingt die Musik auch nur von CD geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



350e für ne studi version ...
manchmal frag ich mich ob ich der einzige bin der das internet nicht nur für spammen und porn braucht -.-^^
naja werd gegen weekend mal was reinstellen (wieder ne sig =) ) und hoffe schaut bisle besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisle "verbessert" dank dem dollen pingu eh bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so mal vor version von meiner sig
noch nid ganz fertig naja aber ich geh nun pennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Sieht viel besser aus. Trennt die Bilder voneinander was bei dem Farbkontrast einfach viel besser aussieht.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sieht viel besser aus. Trennt die Bilder voneinander was bei dem Farbkontrast einfach viel besser aussieht.



ich dachte ehrer an nen abstand con ca 10 pixel wo ich einen übergang mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mal kuken


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juni 2008)

Soo nun stell ich mal meine Final Fantasy Sig rein ^^  Gefällt mir zwar net so aber egal xD Minastirit kennt sie ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (13. Juni 2008)

Ok, stell ich hier halt auch mal 2 Bilder rein. Ist schon ´nen bissi länger her...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anzumerken ist, dass ich, als ich die Bilder "entworfen" habe, so ´ne Art "Gimp-Flash". Ich wollt einfach irgendwas machen und da kam mir das grad recht.


----------



## nalcarya (13. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 350e für ne studi version ...
> manchmal frag ich mich ob ich der einzige bin der das internet nicht nur für spammen und porn braucht -.-^^


Es soll auch Leute geben die in der Hinsicht Prinzipien haben die sie nicht brechen.

Der rote Teil deiner Sig, der ist doch auch von dir, oder nicht? *verwirrtsei*


Bankchar 
Grundsätzlich sehr schön, allerdings find ich den Rahmen etwas zu breit und die Schrift gefällt mir nicht wirklich, da hätte eine andere Schriftart/-farbe hingekonnt... aber du sagst ja selbst dass du nicht ganz zufrieden bist, also will ich mal nicht weiter meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die in der Hinsicht Prinzipien haben die sie nicht brechen.
> 
> Der rote Teil deiner Sig, der ist doch auch von dir, oder nicht? *verwirrtsei*



Naja ich hab auch prinzipien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gta z.b. würd ich mir immer kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber software für privat nid so
der rote teil hab ich mal gefunden und der typ hat mir erlaubt diese zu benutzen wenn ich will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (13. Juni 2008)

Nun ja, das war ja bei mir nicht nur privat, sondern auch für's Studium. Ich hab mir ja auch ne Kamera + Basisequipment für ~850€ fast zeitgleich gekauft ;>

Hab mich schon gewundert, denn das sieht so anders aus als dein ezug. Aber grad da sieht man wunderbar was ich mit fließenden Übergangen meine, Das Mädel hat rote Haare und eine bewegte/dynamische Pose, also wird der Hintergrund ähnlich gestaltet und möglichst so eingefügt, dass es wie aus einem Guss wirkt. Wie man das im Einzelfall macht ist schwer generisch zu erklären, ich bin auch ganz ehrlich ziemlich schlecht im Erklären von nicht rein logischen Dingen, von daher lass ich's lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Juni 2008)

Dank dem lustigen Bild das in meiner SIgnatur verlinkt ist bin ich jetzt voll im Pandawahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

sodele
hab meine sig mal etwas verschönert
danke nochma @bankchar für die erklärung wie man so bild in bild macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Juni 2008)

Sieht viiiel besser aus..den Übergang habe ich ja immer schon bemängelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Sieht viiiel besser aus..den Übergang habe ich ja immer schon bemängelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo wusste nur nie wie ich den besser machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach mist nun muss ich die anime sigs auch noch aufwändiger machen -.-^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja gut ding soll weile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja gut ding soll weile haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


! 
Oder auch: Übung macht den Meister. Du machst dich ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ohne bankchars psd würd ich noch bisle rumirren ..
ich mag tut's lesen halt einfach nicht .. lieber basteln als was lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw gibt es ne einfache möglichkeit nen ramen im photoshop zu machen?

also mittendrinn ein viereck ? oder muss man da wirklich 4 striche machen dafür?


----------



## nalcarya (15. Juni 2008)

Du machst ne Auswahl mit dem Rechteckauswahldings, gehst dann auf "Bearbeiten" und dort "Kontur füllen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (16. Juni 2008)

Endofhope schrieb:


> moin^^ ich mag Manga nich so unbedingt, aber des Bild iss recht schick
> 
> 
> Eins meiner letzten Projekte
> ...



http://idrawgirls.blogspot.com/search/labe...s%3A%20Male%20I
http://www.itchstudios.com/psg/art_tut.htm...nd_construction

Die Idee ist echt gut. 

gröbere formen, stärkerer kontrast zwischen den schattierungen und den highlights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nehm andere brushes her. Du kennst die Tutorials bestimmt, aber falls nicht werden sie dir wertvoller als alles gold von fort knox erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beispiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juni 2008)

Update (jetzt mit NOM!NOM!NOM!Pandas^^):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

omfg PANADAZ!!

schaut nid schlecht aus find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



persöndlicher blog als hp oder was?


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juni 2008)

Jau, soll's werden. Muss mich nur noch mit WordPress auseinandersetzen, aber das sollte ja nicht schwer sein ;>


----------



## Endofhope (17. Juni 2008)

@ Sparta

danke^^

ich hab mich vor einer Weile mal bei Conceptart angeschlossen da bekommt auch ne Menge gute Unterstützung und Hilfestellung kannst dir ja dort gerne meine anderen Arbeiten anschauen der Benutzername ist der gleiche wie hier^^ Ich werd mich nomma an das Bild setzen und es überarbeiten. Momentan fehlt mir nur leider die Zeit dazu und ich komm nicht recht dazu an meinen eigenen Projekten und Concepts zu arbeiten. Aber ich werde bald dran weiterfeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz End

edit:
ahja ein wenig Ironie hab ich noch die Idee zu dem Bild hab hier von




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juni 2008)

ahahahahaaaa. Danke Endofhope, das war ein schöner Abschluss des Tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (18. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Sachen von mir. (Ich habe früher sehr viel gebastelt, aber seit über 6 Monaten habe ich nichts mehr gemacht.. :/ Sollte vllt mal wieder anfangen)

Ich liebe Vector Signaturen >.<":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch aus einem Render: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso XD: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper:
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q306/fi...n/forgiveme.jpg

Und nochn Wallpaper^^:
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q306/fi...samuraiwall.jpg

Die letzten sind etwas zu Blury, aber ich wollte es im nachhinein nicht ändern.. ^^
Hab noch viel mehr, aber das reicht lieber.^^

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Juni 2008)

Hmm hab eben mal aus Langeweile mal wieder was gezeichnet. Hab mir jetzt nicht nen Haufen an Mühe gegeben und so, daher ist's nicht ganz so perfekt. Das Gesicht zB find ich scheisse... Aber egal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit:

Sorry, dass es noch gekippt ist. Bin zu faul fürs geradestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach ich vlt beizeiten mal ^^
Btw ja, ich weiss.. Ich bin Billigzeichner ...


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

neues bild für se_bastet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vlt ein howto wenn es jemanden interessiert oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (tuts warscheindlich nid aber wenn ich schon bild mach kann ich ja link posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/sebastet/howto.jpg


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

> Diese Seite ist leider nicht verfügbar.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juni 2008)

Sooo stell hier mal meine neue Sig rein ^^  Mir war grade langweilig und hab dann halt in ps rumexperimentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber noch net ganz zufrieden damit :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2008)

Nunja mir war etwas langweillig und habe ein wenig in Paint rumgemalt, etwas besonderes ist es nicht und sieht auch nicht gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntzi1.jpg


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja mir war etwas langweillig und habe ein wenig in Paint rumgemalt, etwas besonderes ist es nicht und sieht auch nicht gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat jetzt noch jemand soviel Angst vor Soramac wie ich?


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hat jetzt noch jemand soviel Angst vor Soramac wie ich?



Ich wollte doch nur mal ein Bild malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

hf beim job suchen Oo ... *g*

ahja link ging irgendwie nid hmm der sollte gehen (wohl zu früh gelöscht^^) @Oonâgh
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/sebastet/whoto.jpg


----------



## nalcarya (30. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hat jetzt noch jemand soviel Angst vor Soramac wie ich?


*hust* Oo


----------



## grimmjow (1. Juli 2008)

@ Minastirit

Deine Signaturen sind ja grausam. Du nutzt wirklich PS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht mir mehr nach Paint aus.. ne Quatsch, aber du solltest dir vielleicht wirklich mal ein paar Tuts anschauen. o_o"

@ Bankchar

Vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel C4D und Smudge. Deine Signatur wirkt etwas ZU schmutzig. ^^ Sonst ists sie eig recht okay.

@ Topic

Würd ja was reinstellen, nur hab ich seit Monaten nichts mehr gemacht. <3 WoW > GFX


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> @ Minastirit
> 
> Deine Signaturen sind ja grausam. Du nutzt wirklich PS?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2008)

Auszug aus einem Livejournal-Design, das ich mal für eine Freundin gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrispeaces (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen wie ich mein Avatar von allvatar.com als Signatur nutzn kann, bin neu hier und kenn mich da nicht so aus


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

Minas,in gewisser Weise hat er da schon recht.Sie sind zwar nicht abgöttisch hässlich,aber schön sind sie meines Erachtens nicht.Der Hintergrund sieht so 80er Jahre Hintergrund eines Musikvideos aus.Die Schrift ist ansich nicht übel,aber die grellen Umrandungen passen überhaupt nicht.Versuch doch mal die Signaturen etwas schlichter/weniger bunt zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mit deiner aktuellen Signatur beweist du doch,dass du es besser kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Minas,in gewisser Weise hat er da schon recht.Sie sind zwar nicht abgöttisch hässlich,aber schön sind sie meines Erachtens nicht.Der Hintergrund sieht so 80er Jahre Hintergrund eines Musikvideos aus.Die Schrift ist ansich nicht übel,aber die grellen Umrandungen passen überhaupt nicht.Versuch doch mal die Signaturen etwas schlichter/weniger bunt zu gestalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sagte ja das waren eher anfänge ... Wie gesagt seit ich es etwas besser kann ist nur MEINE und die von KLUNKER geändert worden. Für den Rest hat ich mehr oder minder keine Zeit. (ahja und die von se_baset)

Nunja ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Tut gelsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine lust dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber man kann ja auch alles bewerten was früher war...
wenn dann neues zeugs bewerten... danke
Ich kann mit kritik umgehen aber nur wenn sie berechtigt ist. Da als ich sie erstellt habe hatte bankchar und nalcara (oder so^^) gesagt was alles schlecht ist. Und bankchar hat mri geholfen un bisle erklärt wie er es macht (mit psd daten) 

Dass die etwas schlechter sind geb ich zu aber anfang = nie wirklich top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

So hier mal ne neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is eher schlicht gehalten ^^


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

Ah..hast du die Seite von dem Tut (das glühende Band) noch?Ich mache immer einen kleinen Fehler.
Sieht aber richig gut aus!


----------



## nalcarya (1. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So hier mal ne neue Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


love it! <3


----------



## Bankchar (1. Juli 2008)

> Ah..hast du die Seite von dem Tut (das glühende Band) noch?Ich mache immer einen kleinen Fehler.
> Sieht aber richig gut aus!



http://para-project.deviantart.com/art/Leu...Linien-90117928 




> love it! <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escalion (1. Juli 2008)

*Teurer Photoshop? Student Edition für Alle!*

Es gibt einen vollkommen legalen Weg um für den *privaten(!)* Gebrauch Adobe Produkte (Photoshop, CS Suites, ...) für relativ wenig Geld zu bekommen.

Es gibt eine sogenannte *Student Edition* - diese kostet ca 10%-20% der Volllizenz.

Gibts für Schüler und Studenten.

*Und was mach ich wenn ich weder Schüler noch Student bin?*

Ganz einfach: das gilt auch für jemand, der gerade einen Kurs bei der Volkshochschule im Bereich IT macht - dann darf man bis zu 2 Monate nach dem Kurs für diese Lizenz einen Lizenzschlüssel anfordern.

Das Ganze ist so lange 100% legal, wie man sich an den reinen Privatgebrauch (wie das definiert ist bitte bei Adobe nachlesen) hält.

Ich habe schon selber für mich und meinen Vater diesen Weg beschritten und es funktionert tatsächlich sehr gut, ohne Gemeinheit oder Fußangeln.

*Wie komme ich an den Lizenzschlüssel?*

Hat man sich die Student Edition im Handel (ich hab meine z.B. von Amazon) gekauft muss man den passenden Lizenzschlüssel bei Adobe anfordern.
Je nach Box die man erhält unterscheidet sich der Weg etwas.
Bei mir war es so, dass ich einen Fragebogen ausfüllen musste (den ich dann abfotografiert habe) und diesen mit den unten stehenden Zusatzdaten in einer Mail an Adobe geschickt habe.

- Ausgefüllter Fragebogen (Front und Rückseite)
- Aktuelle Bescheinigung deiner VHS über deinen Kurs im Bereich IT/Grafik (nicht älter als 2 Monate!)
- Foto/Scan deines Personalausweis  (Front und Rückseite)
- Foto des Produktaufklebers der Box (da steht noch ein Code drauf der hilft wenn der Fragebogen der nur fast richtige in der Box ist...)
- Foto der Rechnung (auch wieder für den Fall, dass der Fragebogen nicht der ganz aktuelle ist...)

Wird man "gezwungen" über das Web-Frontend die Daten bereit zu stellen, so kann es sein (war zumindest vor ner Weile noch so), dass man nur eine(!) Datei hochladen kann ... dann packt man am besten die ganzen Bilder in ein Dokument in einer Textverarbeitung und macht daraus ein PDF (Software lässt sich ja schon ohne Schlüssel installieren und 30 Tage nutzen) und lädt dieses hoch.

*Hilfe! Das klingt ja nach Aufwand und sehr kompliziert! Was ist wenn ich da Probleme mit habe?*

Ja, das ist Aufwand!
Aber man spart auch nen Haufen Geld damit!
Bei Registrierungsproblemen ist die Hotline super nett und hilfreich, die lassen auch mit sich reden wenn man ein bissel mehr Zeit braucht, weil man eine ihrer Mails im Spam Ordner "geparkt" hat und erklären auch gerne VOR einem Kauf schon was man machen und beachten muss.

*Funktioniert das auch wirklich?*

Ja.
Hat bei mir funktioniert.
Hat bei meinem Vater funktionert.

Mach dich aber am besten vor dem Kauf schlau, denn wenn du nicht wirklich alle Regularien einhälst, dann gibts keinen Lizenzschlüssel.
- Adobe hat nen guten Telefonservice (hab kaum mal ne Wartezeit erlebt und 5 mal mit denen geredet - vor und nach dem Kauf).
- Lizenzbestimmungen stehen im Netz und zum Beispiel auch bei Amazon wenn man die Student Edition dort ansieht.


Ich wurde zum Beispiel mit einer Adobe Creative Suite CS3 Design Standard Edition für 290 Euro (220 Euro Software + 70 Euro VHS-Kurs) belohnt.

Gruß
Escalion


----------



## nalcarya (1. Juli 2008)

Das gleiche hab ich in diesem Thread schon ungefähr 3-4 mal geschrieben.

Wie du auf die nur 10-20% weniger kommst ist mir grad ein Rätsel, das ist doch viel viel weniger noch. CS 3 Design Premium in der Studentenversion 350&#8364;, normal ~2.300&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kann man diese Education Editionen auch direkt bei Adobe bestellen. Ich musste nur ein Foto von meinem Personalausweis udn Studentenausweis machen und es einschicken.


----------



## Clamev (1. Juli 2008)

oder man benutzt GImp


----------



## Escalion (4. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich in diesem Thread schon ungefähr 3-4 mal geschrieben.
> 
> Wie du auf die nur 10-20% weniger kommst ist mir grad ein Rätsel, das ist doch viel viel weniger noch. CS 3 Design Premium in der Studentenversion 350€, normal ~2.300€
> 
> ...




Ich habs noch mal zusammengeschrieben weil so wenig Reaktion kam und aus eigener Erfahrung weiss, dass viele sich von dem Vorgehen abschrecken lassen. 
Zusätzlich ging es mir vor allem darum, dass *jeder* die Student Edition erhalten kann - auch wenn nicht Student oder Schüler - und dann wirds deutlich komplizierter.

Beim Preis sind wir schon einer Meinung - ich schreibe nicht, dass es 10-20% billiger wird, sondern 10-20% vom vollen Preis kostet :-)

Gruß
_Escalion_


----------



## Escalion (4. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> oder man benutzt GImp



GIMP ist leider kein vollwertiger Ersatz für Photoshop.
Es fehlen mir wichtige Funktionen wie Einstellungsebenen oder die in CS3 neu dazu gekommenen Smart-Filter-Ebenen (oder wie auch immer sie heißen).
Wer auf diese Dinge verzichten kann ist mit GIMP sicher gut dran (ich mag die Bedienung nicht, aber das ist Geschmackssache).

Gruß
_Escalion_


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin noch net selber zufrieden damit ...vllt kann mir ja jmd helfen ...brauch noch en bissel Hilfe bei einigen Sachen.. 
I hab zwar ein paar Ideen aber kann die noch net umsetzen ..vllt kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich die Dinge umsetze die ich mir vorstelle:




> Nun ja im großen und ganzen wollte ich halt (ganz Klar^^) meinen Sohn in der Sig haben (am besten in der Mitte und eigentlich auch nur das Gesicht rund ausgeschnitten aber sauber^^) Dann wollte ich meinen Zwerg Links und den Mensch Rechts packen udn einen dazu stimmigen Hintergrund (hab grad absolut keene ahnung welche) und in dezenter schrift in der Mitte leicht gewölbt den Realm Namen udn über jedem Bild halt der name (sprich Grogan, Daemien und Draguna) kannst du mir in der art und weise en paar tips geben^^ sprich wie kriege ichd as mit dem sauber rund ausschneiden hin usw usw^^



Also vllt habt ihr ja Ideen und könnt mir einige Sachen von CS2 erklären^^


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

Das Ausschneiden kann man ganz leicht mit dem Zauberstab machen (; 

Für den Hintergrund könntest du ja googlen oder halt etwas selbst erstellen (wenn du des kannst)^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Das Ausschneiden kann man ganz leicht mit dem Zauberstab machen (;
> 
> Für den Hintergrund könntest du ja googlen oder halt etwas selbst erstellen (wenn du des kannst)^^



nun des mit dem Zauberstab klappt net .. der wählt auch immer wat vom Kopp des kleenen mit aus...schon ausprobiert^^ und i wil ja wennd en ganzen Kopp von ihm haben^^


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast könnte ich ja kurz machen ^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2008)

Ich würde die einzelnen Bilder etwas mehr verblenden und eventuell die Zeitangabe auf dem linken Bild entfernen, die wirkt etwas störend. Ansonsten solltest du vielleicht etwas dezentere Konturen für die Schrift wählen, da die Bilder selbst schon sehr bunt sind. Das schwarze Regenbogen-Dreieck könnte man vielleicht kreisförmig ausschneiden und neu einsetzen, so wirkt es etwas harmonischer.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts dagegen hast könnte ich ja kurz machen ^^




hattu icq dann schick ich dir dat bild vom kleenen ...udn nein hab nix dagegen aber nur wenn du mir erklärst wie ich des mache..danach oder wenn du ne verdammt gute tut´s kennst^^

edith


abe rnet mehr heute ... geh jetzt pennen .. kannst mri ja die daten per pn schicken^^


*gääähn*

gut nacht



> Ich würde die einzelnen Bilder etwas mehr verblenden und eventuell die Zeitangabe auf dem linken Bild entfernen,



und danke für den tip aber wie gesagt... wenn du mri des noch a bissel erklären könntest besonders das mit der zeitangabe^^ ohne das ich noch mehr vom bild entfernen muss^^


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2008)

Für gute tut besuch mal die Seite www.gfx-sector.de dort gibt es massig tuts (; Anmeldung ist auch kostenlos^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2008)

@Dracun: Man kann das Datum ganz einfach wegretuschieren. Dafür kann man einen Stempel verwenden, den es in vielen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen gibt. Man sucht sich einen Bereich, wählt diesen aus und stempelt ihn über eine andere Stelle. Damit könnte man das Gelb vom Arm deines Sohnes wegbekommen. Ist natürlich viel Arbeit, vor allem wenn man zusätzlich noch Wischwerkzeuge und Weichzeichner benutzt, um das ganze möglichst unauffällig zu gestalten. Ansonsten kannst du das Bild auch einfach so zuschneiden, das der Bereich mit der Anzeige ganz wegfällt oder alternativ das benachbarte Bild darüber blenden.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2008)

Sooo ich hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

sodele ich hab auch mal wieder was kleines gebastelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kritik Flames von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn dann wie man es besser machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

also da mich minas dazu zwingt seine sigi zu bewerten sag ich mal 10/10 und das sage ich aus freihen stücken


----------



## nalcarya (7. Juli 2008)

Also du hast dich definitiv verbessert. Was mich immer noch stört ist die Schriftart, die find ich einfach hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als konstruktive Kritik hab ich anzubringen, dass es immer noch einen Tick zu bunt ist. Probier bei den Figuren ruhig mal aus die Sättigung einen Tick runterzudrehen oder eine einfärbende Ebene mit relativ niedriger Deckkraft drüber zu legen, damit sie nicht so krass aus dem Hintergrund hervorstechen. Und für die Schrift eine Farbe verwenden die im restlichen Bild schonmal vorkommt, dann fügt sie sich auch besser ins Gesamtbild ein.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

Soo noch ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Also du hast dich definitiv verbessert. Was mich immer noch stört ist die Schriftart, die find ich einfach hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau sowas mein ich mit Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schriftart nunja mir gefällt sie eigentlich und sonst sind das 2 klicks bis ich eine Andere hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm stimmt .. anna ist einfach zu hell .. mal versuchen die Dunel zu gestalten.

Und bei der schrift habe ich eine Farbe gewählt welche vorkommt. Rot und Blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich machs mal so wie du meinst und schau wies ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder mal cooles Bild. Bei mir Funktioniert das mitm Leuchten nid so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis auch nicht wiso -.- grml

Edit meint: so besser? (Für direkt Vergleich) Also mir gefällts nun besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cooler tip mit verdunkeln .. bei mir wird immer alles so schnell leuchtend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen,dass das Bild schon viel besser als die anderen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den geposteten finde ich das erste besser,da man auf dem zweiten weniger erkennt.
Und ja,die Schrift ist echt übel,am besten gleich vom PC hauen und den Schein nach außen für Schriften unbedingt auch(oder evtl. mal in einer anderen Farbe probieren)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass er mit Erfolg an sich gearbeitet hat und die neue Sig gefällt mir auch um einiges besser. Allerdings würde auch ich dazu raten, die Gestaltung der Schrift zu wechseln. Die Schriftart selbst ist nicht der Knaller und die grellen Farben wirken in Kombination mit den farbigen Bildern einfach überladen. Was abgesehen davon GAR NICHT geht, ist der Glow-Effekt. Eine normale einfarbige Kontur, die sich ein bisschen vom Hintergrund abhebt, käme da weitaus besser.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

mir gefällt das leuchten ja -.-^^ dann machen wa halt mal ohne das ..


----------



## grimmjow (10. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yay, 'n Code Geass fan. ^^ Ganz nice die Signatur, gefällt mir gut. :3

@ Minastirit

Deine Signaturen gefallen mir immer noch nicht. Arbeitest du denn mit Photoshop? :/
Das Problem besteht meiner Meinung nach darin, dass sie einfach zu schlicht sind. Mir sieht das ehrlich gesagt nach GIMP oder gar Paint aus. <<" Nehm's mir nicht persönlich, aber nach ner gewissen Zeit, sollte man sich schon n wenig verbessern. ^^°
Btw: Solltest du wenigstens etwas mit deinen Fonts machen. Schlichte Font's tun es meist besser. :3
Aber wenn sie dir gefallen, ist alles in Butter.

@ Topic

Mah.. N paar alte und das 1. ist recht neu (Vielleicht sollte ich mich wieder mal richtig mit Photoshop beschäfitgen.. :/ ) und ein Gif, was ich vor 2 Jahren gemacht hatte, als ich DQ8 endlich mein eigen nennen konnte.. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg! Blury. >.< Zu viel mit Effekten rumgespielt, aber ich mag den Feuereffekt. ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer meiner ersten Signaturen:

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q306/fi...itsugayaod1.gif

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q306/fi...gunslinger2.png

Hier mein Epic Gif.- xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (10. Juli 2008)

Der Sommer is so heiß, da musste ich mal ein wenig für kühlung sorgen... bis lich king isses auch nimmer weit \o/
Photoshop cs2 
ca 40 minuten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

> @ Minastirit
> 
> Deine Signaturen gefallen mir immer noch nicht. Arbeitest du denn mit Photoshop? :/
> Das Problem besteht meiner Meinung nach darin, dass sie einfach zu schlicht sind. Mir sieht das ehrlich gesagt nach GIMP oder gar Paint aus. <<" Nehm's mir nicht persönlich, aber nach ner gewissen Zeit, sollte man sich schon n wenig verbessern. ^^°
> ...




nunja sagen wirs mal so .. wenn ich eine sig wil dann will ich kein übereffektvolles bild. Brauche keine 300Leuchten. Mir gefällt es einfach nicht wirklich. (Bei deinen ist es ja genau umgekehrt)
Was ich mich frage was du mit gewissen zeit meinst .. ist mein bild nummer 8 ca .. aber gibt auch leute die das nur so nebenbei machen und das oft wenn ich am morgen hause komm und mir irgendwas im kopf rumschwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja die Fonts schau ich noch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nunja ich bin halt nicht einer der sich tuts durchliest und 3 stunden an einem bild rummacht .. irgendwann ist die lustige bastelei vorbei und es begint an zu nerven .. zumal ich selten 1-2 stunden einfach so an etwas ohne unterbrechung arbeiten kann ... ist eher so nebenbei beim chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt kritik ist immer ok solange sie gut ist.  Auch wenn ich das mit dem nach gewisser Zeit .. nicht kapier .. nunja wie auch immer


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

Ich sag doch nicht, dass Signaturen voller Effekte sein müssen. Meine entstanden auch immer durchs chatten und Improvisation.
Ich hocke maximal auch nur 2 std an ner Signatur, danach geb ich es meist auf. ^^
Meine ganzen Effekte sind halt meist per Hand gemacht, ich nehm entweder nen Stock oder nen Render, klatsch nen weißen oder andersfarbigen Hintergrund drauf und abgehts.

Tutorials lese ich mir auch nicht durch. (kenn ja nicht mal Seiten <<)

Kann dir vllt mal für den Anfang wenigstens n paar Brushes empfehlen, dann würden deine Signaturen nicht so leer wirken. 
Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache. :]


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Hatte auch schon die ein und andere gemacht mit mehr Effekten aber ich fand es persöndlich einfach nicht gut dann. Ich versuch eine neue mit dem "leutende linien effekt" naja aber muss nebenbei noch schurken hochzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grml need av da hab ich immer 2min Zeit -> klick 2min zeit^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Juli 2008)

das wichtigste für sigs ist... keep it simple... wenig effekte, wenig beschriftung (die unauffällig sein sollte) und viel fläche für das bild oder "weißraum"(also flächen ohne beschriftung)

hab mal schnell eine gemacht um euch ein beispiel zu ziegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












und
pohotoshop 20 minuten  
blub blub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

Effekte sind schon wichtig, solange nicht übertrieben wird und sie gut aussehen ^^


----------



## Destilatus (12. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:S weis es is net der renner


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juli 2008)

Nicht ganz so 2D'ig wär gut.. Vor allem, weil die rechte Box etwas geneigt ausschaut. Das passt nicht ganz vom Blickwinkel sonst.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

grml ich hab mal was kurz gemacht bin aber nicht oder nocht nicht zufrieden .. mir fehlt einfach eine idee irgendwie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja ich weis ist nicht top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte eigentlich nur den leucht effekt lernen und hab darum kurz das bild genommen


----------



## Tohga (13. Juli 2008)

Doofe Frage aber wie hast du den Strich gemacht der unter dem Wort Endet und beim Stift anfängt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Tohga


----------



## Nevad (13. Juli 2008)

Tohga schrieb:


> Doofe Frage aber wie hast du den Strich gemacht der unter dem Wort Endet und beim Stift anfängt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://para-project.deviantart.com/art/Leu...Linien-90117928 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

jop genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwas will ich unter dem strich noch hin tun nur was -.-


----------



## Yadiz (13. Juli 2008)

Tohga schrieb:


> Doofe Frage aber wie hast du den Strich gemacht der unter dem Wort Endet und beim Stift anfängt?
> Danke schonmal
> 
> Lg Tohga



Schau mal auf pixel2life.com. Da gibt es zig Effekt-Tutorials zu Photoshop und auch anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen. 
Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei 



Ist schon ein wenig länger her als ich den gemacht habe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## nalcarya (14. Juli 2008)

Hab mal wieder was älteres ausgebuddelt und arbeite etwas weiter dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Juli 2008)

Ist das per Hand gezeichnet oder PC?


----------



## nalcarya (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz vergessen zu sagen, ist in Photoshop gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

Die hintere Hand ist etwas komisch. Sieht so aus als würde die so schräg hinter dem Rücken durchverlaufen ich glabe eher du müsstest sie so zeichnen das sie Abstehen vom Körper und nich so rechtwinklig zum Körper verlaufen.

Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die hintere Hand ist etwas komisch. Sieht so aus als würde die so schräg hinter dem Rücken durchverlaufen ich glabe eher du müsstest sie so zeichnen das sie Abstehen vom Körper und nich so rechtwinklig zum Körper verlaufen.



Stimmt, wo du es sagst. das ist wirklich etwas seltsam.
Der vordere Arm zeigt so schräg nach hinten, aber halt auch etwas zur Seite. Der hintere Arm zeigt aber fast in die gleiche Richtung.
Wenn beide Arme aber symmetrisch zur Mittelachse sein sollen (von oben wie ein V geformt) dürfte der hinter nicht zu sehen sein, oder aber nur ein kleiner vor dem Bauch oder direkt über dem Hintern.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Juli 2008)

Mh, also es soll so sein, dass sie die Arme mehr oder weniger parallel nach hinten streckt. Jetzt wo ihr das sagt und ich mir den hinteren Arm nochmal anschaue... dann ist der irgendwie einfach nur flach. Da muss ich nochmal ein bisschen was drehen glaub ich :>

Aber Photoshop sei dank ist es ja ganz einfach den Arm auszuschneiden und einfach mal ein bisschen hin und her zu schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

So hier mal meine neuste Sig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss da aber noch was verändern wie ich sehe xD


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Schöne Bilder,schönes Thema ....ich hab nur leider kein Photoshop ..zu teuer ...muss das alles über viele verschiedene Programme regeln :s


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Jo stimmt Photoshop ist teuer, aber weiter oben oder auf der vorherigen Seite steht wie man es billiger bekommt, ohne es illegal downloaden zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So neue Version :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab da nun die Splatter Brushes entfernt und Font umgesetzt...irgendwas fehlt da zwar noch aber ich weiß net was ich da sonst noch einbauen kann :/

Edit : So noch ne neue Version xDD (ja mir ist stink langweilig^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

so hier mal meine neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biggest Thx goes to bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g* und dem geilen video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juli 2008)

Du machst dich. Die gefällt mir schonmal ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das blaue Wellendings fällt etwas störend auf, ansonsten alles prima find ich.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

jo mich hats auch gestört^^
war grad dran zu verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2008)

Find ich zum ersten mal richtig gut.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wi hast du diese glühend scheinenden Striche und Punkte gemacht? Das sieht einfach ziemlich genial aus. In der Sig von Minastirit sind die auch vorhanden, nur weiß ich nicht ob das vom Anime Shakugan no shana übernommen wurde, oder obs selber gemacht ist. xD


----------



## nalcarya (17. Juli 2008)

Huch bankchar neuere Version völlig übergangen :>

Ich find die Leuchtlinien waren genau das, was in der vorherigen Version gefehlt hat. Passt prima rein und ist schön dezent gehalten Und Kangrim, guck mal auf den ersten Post dieser seite, da hat er glaub ich ein Tutorial verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Huch bankchar neuere Version völlig übergangen :>
> 
> Ich find die Leuchtlinien waren genau das, was in der vorherigen Version gefehlt hat. Passt prima rein und ist schön dezent gehalten Und Kangrim, guck mal auf den ersten Post dieser seite, da hat er glaub ich ein Tutorial verlinkt
> 
> ...




Bei mir kommt da "File not found".
Wäre schön, wenn mir noch jemand einen gültigen Link geben könnte.
Und ich muss hier auch ein Lob aussprechen, denn alle hier gemachten Bilder, Signaturen, Wallpaper und was es sonst noch so alles gibt sehen in den meisten Fällen spitze aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juli 2008)

Diesmal hab ich die nicht selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein "nur" effekt Stock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Diesmal hab ich die nicht selbst gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber du arbeitest mit Photoshop oder?

PS: Ich hab dein Avatar als Handybildschirmschoner xD


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juli 2008)

Jup arbeite damit^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Jup arbeite damit^^



Könntest du mir dann beschreiben, wo ich diesen effektstaab finde?


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juli 2008)

Effeckt Stab ? 

Du meinst wohl sicher Effekt Stock und das ist keine Sache in Photoshop ;] Suche in google mal nach Effekt Stock, dann wirste fündig. Dann nur noch einfügen und auf "aufhellen, negativ multiplizieren oder linear abwegen (oder so^^) stellen ;]


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Effeckt Stab ?
> 
> Du meinst wohl sicher Effekt Stock und das ist keine Sache in Photoshop ;] Suche in google mal nach Effekt Stock, dann wirste fündig. Dann nur noch einfügen und auf "aufhellen, negativ multiplizieren oder linear abwegen (oder so^^) stellen ;]



Achso sry ich dachte das wäre ein Werkzeug bei Photoshop. xD
Ich werd dann mal googeln.^^


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juli 2008)

Hab wieder was gebastelt, allerdings diesmal aus purer langeweile und hab mich deswegen auch net besonders angestrengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

Finde irgendwie passt das verschwommene nicht soo doll rein .. die auf der letzten seite hat mir mehr gefallen .. da hast dich auch mehr angestrengt denk ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matty265 (19. Juli 2008)

Was haltet ihr von meiner Sig? Comments pls! Bin noch anfänger.


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

also aufn 1blick sieht sie schön einheitlich aus,vllt ist das gelb als umrandung nicht wirklich toll und...ein atompilz? o.O
aber mal vom inhalt abgesehn gut verarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

also mir gefällt der hintergrund jetzt nicht so ...
ich persöndlic würde das ganze mit mehr farbe machen. und einen anderen rahmen .. 
aber jedem das seine

für anfang ganz gut


----------



## Kangrim (19. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also mir gefällt der hintergrund jetzt nicht so ...
> ich persöndlic würde das ganze mit mehr farbe machen. und einen anderen rahmen ..
> aber jedem das seine
> 
> für anfang ganz gut




So ich war auch mal an der Arbeit und hab mir eine Sig + Avatar gemacht. Ich weiß die Katze im Avatar passt irgendwie nicht so gut zum Hintergrund, aber das ist gewollt so.^^


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

Die sig gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön ausgeschniten,das gelb/gold passt zu dem dunklen rot und überhaupt^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die sig gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankesehr. Da ich noch am anfang der Bildbearbeitung bin freut mich ein Lob umso mehr. Ich werd jetzt mal öfter versuchen hier was neues reinzustellen und eure verbesserungsvorschläge berücksichtigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Hier sieht man einer meiner kläglichen Versuche ein eigenes Hintergrundbild zu erschaffen, aber irgendwie weiss ich nicht, fehlt das was, aber was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bentok


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

wie macht ihr das xD
ich will auch immer abe rkomm da einfach nicht hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

bankchar hat mir link gegeben und tipps ^^

z.b. http://www.gfx-sector.de/ <-- muss man anmelden aber hat echt viel da

tut's 
render
etc


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

Dann schreib ich hier auch mal was rein=) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Um es voll zu sehen rechtsklick und grafik anzeigen


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

So mal wieder langeweile gehabt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So mal wieder langeweile gehabt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WoW das sieht gut aus. Wo hast du den Charakter und den Hintergrund her?


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

Die nette Untote --> www.planetrenders.com

Hintergrund --> www.deviantart.com


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

Sieht wirklich geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähm,ich hab auch nochmal ne kleine Frage,ich weis,sie ist dumm,aber was ist "rendern" ?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Die nette Untote --> www.planetrenders.com


sicher das der link stimmt? bei mir kommt da nur so eine "such seite die total schlecht is^^


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

@Chopi: Render ist wenn du etwas aus einem bild "auschneidest". Sodass z.B. nur noch die Person da ist^^

@Minas: Sry, war www.planetrenders.net ^^


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juli 2008)

Ähm, also eigentlich ist ein Render eine berechnete Grafik/ein berechnetes Modell. Nix mit ausgeschnittenem Bild :O


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

ach das is die seite -.- grml da muss man anmelden^^


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch gleich ne frage zu der Seite...wenn ich nen render von da nehmen will,kann ich den zwar kopieren,aber am Ende hab ich das bild mit nem schwarzen hintergrund... Und den bekommt man unmöglich bis zum letzten pixel weg... was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

zauberstab oder aufhellen benutzen


----------



## Erzfeind (21. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @Chopi: Render ist wenn du etwas aus einem bild "auschneidest". Sodass z.B. nur noch die Person da ist^^



Das nennt sich Freistellen.
nalcarya hat da recht mit berechnetem Modell soweit ich weiß.


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zauberstab oder aufhellen benutzen


Zauberastab benutz ich ja,aber bei zu kleiner Toleranz krieg ich nicht alle pixel hin und es sieht so aus,als ob die figur dreckig wäre :/ und wenn ich sie zu groß einstelle,Zieht er schonmal 50% der figur mit ab...
Und "aufhellen" bringt garnichts o.O
mal zum vergleich (links - original / rechts - nach dem entfernen von dem schwarz [nur halt nicht ganz >_>] )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

Da mir Lod irgendwie leid tat und ich die alte sig von ihm nimmer ansehen konnte (schande über mein werk^^)
wollte ich ein neues machen
naja hab 2 .. beim ersten hat mich das links gestört irgendwie .. aber irgendwie hats style naja seine entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kritik und flames von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

finde das 2 besser,der Gol D. Roger sieht auch gut aus,farben nett,nur der name vom lod sieht unpassend aus :/
Und hilf du mir mal bei meinem problem! xD


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

gmm kannst bild schicken?^^ vlt weis ich grad wie oder es ist eines der bilder wo man nie rausbekommt den ramen xD
hmm geht irgendwie nicht .. bei mir komisches weiss ist so kake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wiso kanns keinen schwarzen ramen haben
edit meint: sein name muss aber irgendwie dahin xD


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

@ Chopi: Hast du dich bei Planetrenders angemeldet ? Weil sonst kannst du die Sachen nicht in voller größe Speichern. Vllt liegt es ja daran.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> finde das 2 besser,der Gol D. Roger sieht auch gut aus,farben nett,nur der name vom lod sieht unpassend aus :/
> Und hilf du mir mal bei meinem problem! xD


hey haste was gegen meinen namen XD

ich finds klasse


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

ach,mit speichern gings xD ich habs einach per copy&paste gemacht^^

Lod,gegen den namen nichts,aber dieses "flackern" von deinem namen habsch was^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2008)

ich würd ja klasse finden wenns nalcarya auch gut findet^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

die findet nix gut von mir *g*


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

Ja aber wenn du bei planetrenders ein bild hast, musste ja vorher einmal draufklicken um es in voller größe zu sehen (ohne den schwarzen hintergrund) und das geht nur wenn du angemeldet bist ^^


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

hab mich ja auch sofort angemeldet,das nicht das prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke,geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...jetzt fehlt mir nur noch talent^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich will meine bilder eh nid von da .. die haben nidma coole bilder zu one piece -.-^^
aber seh ich das richtig das es einfach normale bilder sind die schon ausgeschnitten sind? für "faule" leute? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn du bei planetrenders ein bild hast, musste ja vorher einmal draufklicken um es in voller größe zu sehen (ohne den schwarzen hintergrund) und das geht nur wenn du angemeldet bist ^^



chef wie findest du die sig so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimmt mische wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juli 2008)

Öy, deine letzte fand ich doch auch schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist auch wieder ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Vom persönlichen Geschmack abgesehen (so megapralle Anime Babes sind halt nciht so meins :O) find ich eigentlich nur dieSschrift die dur für den Nickname genommen hast etwas zu langweilig, aber dass sie verschoben und transparent ist, ist ein netter Effekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hab ich noch gar net gesagt, dass ich die mit der Untoten und den Blitzen von Bankchar mal wieder toll find! Auf so düsteres Zeug steh ich! *_*


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

> chef wie findest du die sig so?



Chef ? das heißt sensei xDD nein scherz beiseite, ich kann nalcarya nur zustimmen^^ Du wirst auf jedenfall immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also immer schön weiter üben ;]


----------



## Jácks (21. Juli 2008)

Fuck falscher Thread xDDD


----------



## Zachrid (22. Juli 2008)

Vor nen paar Monaten, habsch das hier mal fix gemacht. 
http://my.buffed.de/user/269687/gallery/picture/81677/79446
Krisch jetzt nen Eis? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Öy, deine letzte fand ich doch auch schon gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich weis nicht welche schrift ich nehmen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


arial + times sind komisch und die anderen
naja^^


----------



## nalcarya (22. Juli 2008)

Schriftarten sind so ne Sache... es gibt viele sehr interessante freie und dann gibt es wieder genial tolle die einen Haufen Schotter kosten :O schau dich mal auf Free-Font Seiten wie http://www.dafont.com/ um, da gibt's einige sehr Schicke.

btw in einer Woche fahr ich nach Wacken *_* daher aus aktuellem Anlass das hier:
edit ups, falsches Bild erwischt, das hier sollt's sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier war mein Freund auf'm Konzert letzten Samstag xD
http://ww-forum.de/album_mod/upload/users/...1ba89c1cac5.jpg


----------



## chopi (23. Juli 2008)

Hier das zwischenergebnis einer möglichen Sig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nud hab ich keine Ahnung,was ich als Bg nehmen soll (das,was da jetzt ist,hab ich nur kurz gemacht,um es euch zu zeigen) und ob der rahmen bleiben soll,weiss ich auch noch nicht... Bitte um Hilfe und Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (23. Juli 2008)

Des Grün-Schwarz gefällt mir und auch die Fäden im Hintergrund allerding passen die Figuren vom Zeichenstil und der Weiche (?) nicht ganz rein wenn du weist was ich mein^^


----------



## chopi (23. Juli 2008)

Naja,nur sollten die figuren schon drinbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn was abgeändert werden soll,dann der Hintergrund. Und was haltet ihr von der Idee,den Rahmen auch in diesem grün zu machen? Das Weiss sieht man nicht wirklich :/


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

ansich ganz gut jedoch kommen mir die figuren so draufgeklatscht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und grünen rand weis nid gefällt mir nicht so ganz ^^ 
anonsten ganz gut find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

finde das bild auch sehr gut wegen der farbauswahl und wegen den fäden im hintergrund


----------



## Kangrim (25. Juli 2008)

Weis einer von euch, wie man Anime-Bilder am PC professionell ausmalt? Wäre mir eine sehr große hilfe, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, mit welchem Programm das geht. Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Hast die selbstgezeichnet? Sowas geht mit "The Gimp" z.B. ist wohl die beste Freeware auf dem Markt. Kommt sehr gut an die Photoshopergebnisse ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ansonsten Google mal nach "bild am pc ausmalen" oderso. Wirst schon fündig werden.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hast die selbstgezeichnet? Sowas geht mit "The Gimp" z.B. ist wohl die beste Freeware auf dem Markt. Kommt sehr gut an die Photoshopergebnisse ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich hab Photoshop.^^ Aber ich hab keine ahnung wie man das damit machen soll. Einfach ausfüllen mit farben kommt ja nicht an das gewünschte ergebnis ran. Gibts da irgend ein spezielles Werkzeug oderso?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Ok, Photoshop habe ich selber circa ein halbes Jahr nutzen dürfen, jetzt muss ich mich wieder mit Gimp begnügen, tut aber auch seinen Zweck. Hab da mal ein Tutorial rausgesucht das dir vielleicht weiter helfen könnte. Ist zwar von Gimp, aber in der Funktionsweise ähneln sich die Programme sehr.

http://www.gimpusers.de/tutorials/comics-kolorieren.html


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ok, Photoshop habe ich selber circa ein halbes Jahr nutzen dürfen, jetzt muss ich mich wieder mit Gimp begnügen, tut aber auch seinen Zweck. Hab da mal ein Tutorial rausgesucht das dir vielleicht weiter helfen könnte. Ist zwar von Gimp, aber in der Funktionsweise ähneln sich die Programme sehr.
> 
> http://www.gimpusers.de/tutorials/comics-kolorieren.html




Dankeschön das hilft mir sicherlich sehr weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Juli 2008)

Wo hast du das gefunden? ich war gestern 20minuten auf der seite und hab nach dem tutorial gesucht xD


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Ich bin einfach 1337 oderso^^. Naja, hier ist mal mein allererstes Werk nach 3 Jahren pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin recht stolz drauf, is ganz ohne Tutorial entstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juli 2008)

@Kangrim : Falls du englisch kannst, dürfte auch das sehr hilfreich sein -> klick mich


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @Kangrim : Falls du englisch kannst, dürfte auch das sehr hilfreich sein -> klick mich



Jap die grundkenntnisse der Realschule sind vorhanden dankeschön. Ihr beide habt mir sehr geholfen. Google spuckt ja nie die Tutorials aus die man braucht.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach 1337 oderso^^. Naja, hier ist mal mein allererstes Werk nach 3 Jahren pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WOOOO! nicee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Ok,die alte sig war zu groß,zu der neuen hab ich aber noch n paar fragen
1.Wie sieht die algemein aus?
2.welche version sieht besser aus?
3.wie bekomm ich diesen dummen pixeligen Rand glatt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe auf schnelle antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Die 2te sieht besser aus. Und allgemein nen bisl langweilig aber ich könnts net besser^^


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Soa, hab gerade mal was neues probiert. Was meint ihr? Bitte um Kritik, nur so werde ich besser^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Soa, hab gerade mal was neues probiert. Was meint ihr? Bitte um Kritik, nur so werde ich besser^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find, dass es ganz gut aussieht. Nur könnte sich die Figur ein bisschen mehr vom Hintergrund abheben. Würde ich mal sowas hinkriegen *schwärm*^^


----------



## Squarg (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da war ich inspiriert vom BuffedCast wo es um Orcs ging die
Zwergen-Bart-Haare tragen.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,die alte sig war zu groß,zu der neuen hab ich aber noch n paar fragen
> 1.Wie sieht die algemein aus?
> 2.welche version sieht besser aus?
> 3.wie bekomm ich diesen dummen pixeligen Rand glatt?
> ...



Also einfach mit verwischen wie es du gemacht hast find ich nid gut da es das in mitte auch tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten ist eine neue ebene
und dan beim übergang mmit sonem teil .. ach wie heist der mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *andere version vom pinsel* .. damit drüber damit es bisle angepasst ist .. kanns hier leider nid mit bilder erklären aber wenn du willst kann ich es dir am abend im msn oder icq erklären wenn de bock hast.

@mondix nicht schlecht aber finde es bisle harter übergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

thrad wider von seite 2 hol xD

was für klunker gemacht der aber mehr strand zeugs will und nicht weltall ^^ darum mach ich irgendwann neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Wollts eig im nachtschwärmer posten,aber dann jetzt hier
Finde in deinen Sigs die Farbwahl ser gut,auch in dieser.
Vorallem gefällt mir dieser verschwindende rand,passt zu dieser "wolke" auf der sie sitzen


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

eignetlich war das mal ein bild auf dem sie in einem pool schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mir gefällts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



namen kann ich ja immer noch ersetzen ^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Oo und bald nihmst du Geld dafür^^  Ich mag die docha uch..ich wolte nur was sommerliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juli 2008)

Find die Sigi auch nicht schlecht. Was du aber besser hättest machen können wie ich finde, ist das c4d besser mit einarbeiten. Denn ich find der Übergang vom Render zum c4d ist doch schon sehr deutlich zu sehen. Aber wir üben ja alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

war auch nur die vorfertige version die ich ihm gepostet hab und er dann : will sommer style ^^
also projekt abgebrochen

ränder und so wär kleines die noch zu verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage - c4d?


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juli 2008)

c4d ist das Kürzel für das Programm Cinema 4D. Mit diesem ist es einem Möglich besonders Aufwendige 3D Objekte zu basteln.
Ein Beispiel ist z.B. sowas hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese verwendet man oftmals in Programmen wie Photoshop oder The Gimp um besonders Effekvolle Hintergründe zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (29. Juli 2008)

Kritik erwünscht^^
Das Bild ist ein Wallpaper zu dem Spiel "Haze"

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=h...rbeitetrcx6.jpg


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> thrad wider von seite 2 hol xD
> 
> was für klunker gemacht der aber mehr strand zeugs will und nicht weltall ^^ darum mach ich irgendwann neues
> 
> ...




Ich find die Signatur sehr geil. Mich würde es interessieren, wo du immer die Bilder dafür hernimmst. (Ich hab auf den ersten Blick erkannt, dass das Wasser sein soll^^)

Und ich wollte euch nochmal ne Signatur zeigen, die ich heute für nen Kumpel entworfen habe. Bin immernoch nicht besonders gut aber ich hoffe besser geworden bin ich.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich find die Signatur sehr geil. Mich würde es interessieren, wo du immer die Bilder dafür hernimmst. (Ich hab auf den ersten Blick erkannt, dass das Wasser sein soll^^)
> 
> Und ich wollte euch nochmal ne Signatur zeigen, die ich heute für nen Kumpel entworfen habe. Bin immernoch nicht besonders gut aber ich hoffe besser geworden bin ich.^^
> 
> ...



hust ja wo nihmt er die bilder wohl nur her?^^  das Bild sit auf jedenfall von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..hat er aber bestimtm auch^^

sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hust ja wo nihmt er die bilder wohl nur her?^^  das Bild sit auf jedenfall von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso und wo hast du dann das Bild her? xD


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juli 2008)

@lollercoaster: Also dein Wallpaper wirkt auf alle Fälle sehr surreal. Schaut auf jedenfall so aus als ob du ein Vorhandenes Wallpaper von diesem Spiel genommen hast, und es verfremdet hast. So wirkt es zumindest für mich.

Finds nicht wirklich schlecht, nur wirklich besonders ist es nun auch nicht. Diese Invertierten Farben z.B. sind jetzt nicht so mein Ding. 
Ein wenig Feintuning würd dem Bild bestimmt nicht schaden.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

sodele neues für den klunker gemacht
naja er is zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 problem gelöst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die bilder hab ich auhc .. nur bei mir muss ich die suchen
sind im normalfall unter I:\manga_hentai_ecci\wallpapers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann dir sonst mal links geben aber die post ich nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (is ansich ja ne hentai seite aber da hats soviele gute bilder die halt nid nur nakt sind.. also ecci + co .. u.a mein linkes bild in der sig is von da


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Kritik erwünscht^^
> Das Bild ist ein Wallpaper zu dem Spiel "Haze"
> 
> http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=h...rbeitetrcx6.jpg



schuat für mich wie ein fertiges bild auf das man nen filter von photoshop gemacht hat Oo.. syr finds nid soo doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist mir zu leuchttend irgendwie .. aber die geschmäcker sind verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (30. Juli 2008)

Soooo hab auch mal wieder was neues gebastelt :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin eig. recht zufrieden damit^^


----------



## Kangrim (30. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Soooo hab auch mal wieder was neues gebastelt :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich sehr gut. Besonders das Nebelhafte unten, das wie eine Staubwolke aussieht passt zum Bild und ich finde auch gut, dass es die Schrift auch ein bisschen überdeckt.


----------



## Bankchar (2. August 2008)

Neue Sig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist so lala ^^


----------



## phul1 (2. August 2008)

Mkay :3

Sachen die ich angefangen habe aber nie wirklich zuende gebracht habe :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbstgezeichnetes (Nix dolles) via Link weil sonst Größe usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Same as Above



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sachen die schon ziemlich alt sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles bis aufs Raumschiff stammt von mir ;P!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND meine allerste Signatur, damals noch für Onrpg.com :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sachen die fürn Clan entstanden sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sonst noch so verschiedene sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

Und wieder eine neue Sig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab hier mal versucht eine gewisse Athmo rein zu bringen^^


----------



## jon_x (4. August 2008)

hui einige sachen sind echt krass da kann so newb wie ich nur staunen ^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> hui einige sachen sind echt krass da kann so newb wie ich nur staunen ^^




Du sagst es. Viele gute sachen hier.

@Bankchar  Deine sig hat ne ziemlich coole heroische Atmosphäre, gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

ich frag mich von wo ihr immer eure hintergründe findet -.-^^ bilder von chars etc find ich ja genug aber hintergrund ;(


----------



## chopi (5. August 2008)

geht mir genauso mina,ich hab eigentlich immer farbe+brushes als bg,da ich nichts gutes finde...

@bankchar,sehr geile sig ,die du da hast,wieso bekomm ich sowas nicht hin?


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

weil deine sig unscharf ist? und er das schon ne weile macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bankchar = best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest der beste im helfen xD
bin immer noch am überlegen was ich für ne sig machen will -.-
edit meint : weis nun was ich machen will ... nur noch hintergrundbild finden ..


----------



## chopi (5. August 2008)

ich würde ja jetzt ne neue machen,aber an dem pc hier kann man ja höchstens mit paint arbeiten :/


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

so also irgendwie find ich bis jetzt nix .. darum dacht ich hey vlt hat ja einer von euch was
^^
ich suche ein bild bei dem viele grad erstochen worden sind oder so .. (soll so ein "rouges do it from behind" werden) und rechts ist der der sie gekillt hat (der wird gegemacht dann xD)
aber find so nix .. wenn man kill oder so nen kak eingibt kommen 100 bilder von killbill dann von 200 cs kiddys ..
bei assasins kommen 400 bilder von assasins creed etc..

/cry will doch nur so ein bild -.-

edit meint: ich depp .. bei 300 gibts genau das bild das ich such -.-^^ nachdenken hilft manchma


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

sodele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin ganz zufrieden damit ;P


----------



## Kangrim (5. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sodele
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo zur hölle hast du schon wieder das süße Mädchen her? *Neidischbindasichniesowasfinde*


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

war nid schwer xD
solche bilder hab ich genug .. hatte länger für die "toten" ...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (6. August 2008)

Ich hab de ork hier mal coloriert.. sieht in schwarz grau so langeweilig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnt ihn als wallpaper hernehmen wenn ihr wollt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

mit welchen programm hast du den erstellt ?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. August 2008)

Photoshop CS2 und einem Wacom Graphire 4 Xl Tablet

Man könnte aber genau so gut GIMP oder Corel Painter benutzen... liegt ganz am Künstler ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

achso du zeichnest das quasi virtuell auf ein tablett auf.

hmmm will auch so zeichnen können ;(


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. August 2008)

Manchmal wird auch ganz altmodisch per Papier und Bleistift vorgezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das Ganze wird dann eingescannt und anschließend coloriert. Die meisten Artworks entstehen aber direkt im PC. 

Jeder Kann das! Mann muss einfach nur üben, üben, üben und mindestens 1mal am Tag Zeit finden um eine Zeichnung anzufertigen. Die Fortschritte komme dann ganz von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Große Hilfen sind oftmals Tutorials im Internet oder gar Bücher. Gib bei Youtube mal den Begriff "Speedpainting" ein, dort kann dir auch weitergeholfen werden

Hier mal ein paar Seiten an denen du dich orientieren kannst
http://idrawgirls.blogspot.com/search/labe...s%3A%20Male%20I
http://www.itchstudios.com/psg/art_tut.htm...nd_construction
http://www.conceptart.org/forums/index.php
http://www.cgsociety.org/


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2008)

An dieser Stelle mal mein neuestes Werk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider waren die Lichteffekte in den Haaren schon beim Original recht unpassend platziert, daher konnte ich da nicht mehr viel machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. August 2008)

Mag ich. Mosh!
Dieses Splatterzeug an der Gitarre hat ein bisschen was vom aktuellen Children of Bodom Albumcover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

ein paar ältere Sachen. wurde auch ned viel dran gemacht. bin auch ein ziemlicher anfänger

Anime-Banner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desktop zu einem Forum #1Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desktop zu einem Forum #2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. August 2008)

Wenn man kein Englisch kann, sollte man es entweder lassen oder es vor öffentlichem Zeigen möglichst genau auf Fehler überprüfen. Alles andere ist eher peinlich *_*

Ansonsten ist es, wie du selbst schon sagtest: halt nicht viel dran gemacht. Da gibt's dann auch nicht viel zu bewerten. Sind halt ein paar ausgeschnittene Bilder auf weißem Hintergrund + Schrift :O


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

bin halt nur ein kiddie!!!! naja auf jednefall, sag mir pls was damit ch es verbessern kann. so kanns ja ned weitergehen.


----------



## nalcarya (11. August 2008)

Ich kann und werde mir hier jetzt gewiss kein Tutorial aus den Rippen leiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sagen wir es nochmal anders: die Sachen sind sehr einfach. Ein Bild, noch ein Bild, ein Render, alles zusammen einfach auf weißem Hintergrund und dann noch Schrift drauf. Es besteht kein Bezug zwischen den einzelnen Objekten, sie liegen da quasi wie ausgeschnittene Schnipsel auf nem Blatt Papier rum. Da entsteht keine Atmosphäre, keine Stimmung.
Einen Bezug zwischen verschiedenen Bildelementen herstellen kann man z.B. durch Farbwahl, Transparenzen, Texturen, Verläufe, Überlappungen, undsoweiterundsofort. Für konkretere Tipps und/oder Tutorials befrag doch einfach mal Google - ich bin nicht der Typ ("die Typin"? O_o) für's erklären :O


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2008)

Shizuh, mit welchem Programm arbeitest du denn? Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen oder eine gescheite Seite empfehlen, die nützliche Kniffe zeigt.


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

Gimp 2.0


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2008)

Als großer PhotoshopCS3-Fan kann ich dir zwar keine Tipps geben, aber schau doch mal auf diesen Seiten hier nach:

Gimp-Tutorials


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> bin halt nur ein kiddie!!!! naja auf jednefall, sag mir pls was damit ch es verbessern kann. so kanns ja ned weitergehen.



ich kann dir wenn du willst ein paar psd daten von mir senden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst bisle aufbau ankuken .. ich hab zwar ps3 .. aber sollte trozdem gehen. Ich hab am meisten davon gelernt + halt tuts bisle ankuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


www.gfx-sector.de <-- musst du anmelden aber hat einiges an tuts und render zum üben


----------



## Bankchar (11. August 2008)

Hier mal eine 5 min. fun sig :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. August 2008)

sowas bekomm ich garnicht hin und du sagst,das schaffst du in 5 minuten,du hast meinen respekt *g*
-
Deanne,könntest du mir denn eine gute seite mit tuts empfehlen? (bzw. "kniffen" *fg*)
-
Mina,ich will auch,wenn mein lappi wieder zurück ist,ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja,ich weis,ich sollte nicht,aber...3,5k posts \o.O/


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2008)

@Chopi: http://www.new-gfx-community.de

Finde ich persönlich sehr, sehr nützlich. Da bekommt man vor allem in Sachen Signaturen einiges gezeigt.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

die seite hab ich doch gepostet -.-^^ 2 posts vorher ..

und jo von mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich @chopi sag einfach von welchem bild


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

Kleines Spielchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir bezieht sich ja immer alles auf WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die seite hab ich doch gepostet -.-^^ 2 posts vorher ..



Ja, ich les mir auch nicht immer jeden Post durch. Aber damit niemand beleidigt sein muss, hab ich es editiert.

Ach ja, an dieser Stelle mal das Resultat gähnender Langeweile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@b1ubb: ich würde an deiner Stelle die Konturen etwas weicher gestalten. Am besten eignet sich dazu das Wischfinger-Werkzeug, das viele GFX-Programme anbieten. In Kombination mit einer weichen Werkzeugspitze erzielt man damit schon sehr leicht gute Ergebnisse. Ansonsten tut es natürlich auch ein simpler Weichzeichner, mit dem man an den Konturen entlangfährt.


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

@b1ubb:
Ich find du hast es mit dem Nachschärfen beim Charakter etwas übertrieben, die Kanten sehen bei mir zumindest schon nachgeschärft-pixelig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber *Neid* auf den Bären *_*


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @b1ubb:
> Ich find du hast es mit dem Nachschärfen beim Charakter etwas übertrieben, die Kanten sehen bei mir zumindest schon nachgeschärft-pixelig aus
> 
> 
> ...



jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiblicher orc + bär .. geht ja ma gar nid ^^
such mir glaubs auch ne pve gilde .. mach ja nur pvp + hyjal mit arena partner ... aber seine gilde hat zuviele wl's grml


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @b1ubb:
> Ich find du hast es mit dem Nachschärfen beim Charakter etwas übertrieben, die Kanten sehen bei mir zumindest schon nachgeschärft-pixelig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt...
nunja wenn ich zeit finde ändere ich das eventuell ;(


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

sig is dafür ganz gut find isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sig > bild mit bär


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sig > bild mit bär



soll ich jetzt wirklich mein bären in die sig tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann hab ich noch mehr flameposts in meinem postfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Und wieder eine neue Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher ist der Screen, direkt aus dem Spiel genommen?


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

ich glaube der hintergrund ist nicht ausm game direkt .. 
den char hab ich mal so bei meiner bilder suchmaschiene gefunden .. (nein google wars nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bankchar (12. August 2008)

Den Bg hab ich irgendwo ausm Internet und den Render findet man bei Planetrenders.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

sach ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Ich werf mein Anliegen einfach mal in den Raum,vllt fühlt sich ja jemand gelengweiltes angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zwar
Ich finde meinen Avatar eher schlecht als recht gemacht(ich kanns nicht wirklich beschreiben,ich find ihn einfach nicht so gut wie er sein könnte ),würde mich aber nur ungern von der Milchtüte trennen.
Also,wenn jemand Langeweile hat,könnte er vllt einen Avatar entwerfen,der auch die Milchtüte zeigt? Sie kann gerne leicht anders aussehn als das Original,das "LOS" kann,bzw sollte sogar auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch kein Problem,wenn ich die erste Antwort erst in 5 Seiten bekomme *g*
Ich weis das das ne große Bitte ist,also wirklich nur wenn man sonst nichts anders zu tun hat und über ne beschäftigung nachdenkt. 
"Ach,der Chopi wollte ja ne neue Milchtüte,hab ja sonst nichts zu tun"

ps. Ich weis das ich es selber nichtmal so hinbekommen hätte :/
pps. Ich würde mich auch selber ransetzen,aber .gifs mit paint zu machen ist immer sone Sache :/


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll das ganze auch so wackelanimiert sein oder nid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grosses problem find ich ienfach das der ava keinen platz bietet ..

naja sobald ich die 6 die mir im kopfrumschwirren fertig hab schau ich mir das ganze ectl ma an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Sie sollte schon irgendeine Bewegung draufhaben,jetzt nicht unbedingt die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt,ist mir auch nicht ganz so wichtig^^


----------



## tschilpi (14. August 2008)

BRUSHES! BRUSHES! Benutzt hier eigentlich keiner Brushes?^^


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Brushes,die benutz ich doch immer als hintergrund,weil ich keinen passenden finde,aber gib mir mal ne gute seite mit brushes für paint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

sodle ich hab mal wieder was gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c&c welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte die irgendwie umbedingt .. und ja es gibt noch kein teil der kingdomhearts reihe in dem kairi und sora sich küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt vlt noch xD
<3 fan von kingdom hearts .. ist echt geiles game für ps2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Brushes,die benutz ich doch immer als hintergrund,weil ich keinen passenden finde,aber gib mir mal ne gute seite mit brushes für paint!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für paint .. lawl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sodle ich hab mal wieder was gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/push .. keiner kritik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja vlt noch die bilder mit denen ich angefangen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/8383/kairiipc4.png
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/9049/sorrawc5.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sodle ich hab mal wieder was gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich finde das jetzt nicht so gut, da die beiden Charakter nicht im gleichen Licht stehen und das sehr unnatürlich wirkt.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

wenn mir einer sagt wie man jemanden heller machen kann ohne das es verblassend ausschaut ;(


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Such ein anderes Bild wo er auch so hell ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

tolle hilfe...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

mach sie /ihn einfach dunkler häßliches weib!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

hmm .. ich mag sie aber so ;O ach und google findet mal wieder kein tolles bild arg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

heisst die zufällig yuka?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

nö ^^ kairi heisst sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. August 2008)

Mina wie zur hölle hast du die beiden so sauber ausgeschnitten? oO
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Zauberstab oder Markierlasso.^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

radierer ...


----------



## Kangrim (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> radierer ...



Wie lange haste daran gesessen?^^


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2008)

naja ich mach mir ab und zu mal ne sig, aber an sich nix besonderes.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

sodele habs ma bisle verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@zyo
das 3t unterse find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur etwas "farblos" finde einfarbig is bisle doof ^^ und rot oder so würde vermutlich besser passen aber is deine entscheidung


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

Sieht auf jeden fall besser aus,gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zyo,wieviele verschiedene Regentropfen"stellungen" sind in dem Bild?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

So v4 ist nun als signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ramen war bisle doof *g*


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

Versuch ma den äusseren (den schwarzen) wegzumachen,würde das nicht besser aussehn?
-scheiss Satzbau:/-


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

ne .. dann passts so doof rein .. weis uach nicht in nem schwarezen forum schaut hammer aus .. aber in nem hellen so wie dem passts nid ..


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Zyo,wieviele verschiedene Regentropfen"stellungen" sind in dem Bild?


waren glaub ich 4 oder 5 layer, schon etwas länger her dass ich das gemacht hab.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wie lange haste daran gesessen?^^


bild insgesammt ca 1-2 stunden .. habs oft bearbeitet bis es mir wirklich gefallen hat und paar sachen ausprobiert die dann nid gefunkt haben

v1 ca 15min


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Also mal zu der neuesten Version.Einerseits finde ich das orangene Teil da auf dem Paar gut,da es so wirkt,als ob die schon im original so stehen würden,andereseits sieht es leicht unpassend aus :/


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is mir wayne obs komisch ausschaut^^


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Wie sagte meine cousine Gertrud immer? "Wichtig ist,dass es dir gefällt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ok,eigentlich sagt das Jochan König *g*


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

oder unserer lehrer:
du gehst nicht für mich in die schule sondern für dich.. darf ich demfall nach hause? nein -.-^^


----------



## Oonâgh (16. August 2008)

Hmmm also ich finds schön, auch mit dem goldenen Ding da rechts unten. Nur an dem Rahmen könnte ich noch etwas nörgeln, aber ist wie gesagt ja immer Hintergrundsabhängig..


----------



## Bankchar (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier wieder versucht ne gewisse Athmo reinzubringen. Aber imo ist mir das nicht so wirklich gelungen xD Zudem hatte der Render so ne scheiß quali^^'


----------



## Mondryx (19. August 2008)

Ich find diese Art Signatur wirklich stylisch. Würdest du dich mal erbarmen und ein Tut dazu verfassen? Habe solch eine noch nie selbst gemacht, darum fehlt mir auch die Idee, wie ich sowas mache. Ob du das mit PS oder Gimp machst, mir egal, die Programme sind sich sowieso sehr ähnlich, darum leicht zu übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

hab hier ma nen link zu nem bild das cih vor 2 jahren aus diversen andern bildern zusammengeschnippelt hab und dann in einen hintergrund eingefügt habe. das war in ner art praktikum in nem grafik büro und das gab dann mit andern teilnehmern son langes landschaftsbild an der wand. mir war das ganze zu heiter da hab cioh dann n bisserl was düsteres gemacht. hab hier nur den hauptteil die übergänge hab cih weggeschnitten.

ach ja das ist mit photoshop cs 2 gemacht. hatte da erst so 2-3 wochen mit photoshop gearbeitet.

http://samwet.deviantart.com/art/Evil-Ghost-58601721

Ps: könnt mir auch gern in Deviantart n kommentar hinterlassen falls ihr da n account habt^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tust mir psd schicken plx ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


plx plx plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich ne frage hab spam ich dich dann im msn wieder zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder mal wieder so ein tut wie das mit den linien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier und hier und ehm hier *maus rumfuchtel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mir noch ne psd von einem geladen da smir echt gefallen hat .. nach dem schauen auf die 142 ebenen hatt ich keine lust mehr das nachzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab hier ma nen link zu nem bild das cih vor 2 jahren aus diversen andern bildern zusammengeschnippelt hab und dann in einen hintergrund eingefügt habe. das war in ner art praktikum in nem grafik büro und das gab dann mit andern teilnehmern son langes landschaftsbild an der wand. mir war das ganze zu heiter da hab cioh dann n bisserl was düsteres gemacht. hab hier nur den hauptteil die übergänge hab cih weggeschnitten.
> 
> ach ja das ist mit photoshop cs 2 gemacht. hatte da erst so 2-3 wochen mit photoshop gearbeitet.
> 
> ...



gefällt mir ganz gut nur irgendwie passt der schädel nid wirklich rein ;P find ich jetzt
aber sonst nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 devian hab ich keinen acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Mir gefällt die Arbeit auch sehr gut, allerdings stört das blaue Leuchten der Augen die Harmonie des Bildes. Vielleicht war das so von dir beabsichtigt, aber durch die vielen warmen Erdtöne auf der linken Seite entsteht ein gewisser farblicher Einklang, der durch den Schädel und das kalte blaue Leuchten sehr krass gebrochen wird. Ich hätte das blaue Leuchten etwas abgeschwächt, auch wenn es natürlich atmosphärisch einen schönen Effekt ergibt. Ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit dem Schädel und der fortschreitenden Verwüstung der Landschaft sehr gelungen.

@Minastirit: Ich würde dir raten, bei deiner Sig die merkwürdigen Render an den Köpfen von Kairi und Sora zu entfernen. Ich weiß nicht, welchen Effekt du damit erzielen willst, aber meiner Meinung nach wirken diese "Strudel" etwas verloren. Ohne sieht es definitiv besser aus. Ansonsten würde ich auch noch am Schriftzug arbeiten, den man durch die hellen Stellen im Hintergrund sehr schlecht erkennt.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

wenn ich nur zeit hätte ;P
ich hatte eh vor ne neue zu machen wenn ich genug zeit finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evtl am mittag kurz hab ja 30min zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Ich weiß net was ihr alle mit dem Wort "Render" habt :O

Ein Render ist nur ein Bild, das digital aus einem (3D-)Modell erstellt wurde. Wahrscheinlich leitet sich die Nutzung als Bezeichnung für ausgeschnittene Bilder davon ab, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es prinzipiell falsch bzw aufgrund erhöhter Verwechslungsgefahr verwirrend ist O_o

Das Zwirbelding in Minas Sig an den Köpfen is ne Textur.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Ich kenne den Begriff "Render" seit je her als Bezeichnung für ausgeschnittene Bilder UND 3D-Grafiken, die zur Erzeugung von Lichteffekten verwendet werden, sogenannte "3D-Render". Dafür ist mir "Textur" bisher nur als Füllmittel, also als Muster bekannt. Ich würde mit dem Wort "falsch" zudem etwas vorsichtig sein, da jeder bei der Entwicklung seiner Fähigkeiten auf andere Tuts zurückgegriffen und andere Begriffe kennengelernt hat.


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Textur ist in der 2D-Grafik das gleiche wie bei 3D-Modellen: ein "Überzug". So ähnlich wie ein Muster, aber nicht genau das gleiche. Der Unterschied ist, dass ein Muster die Farbe bestimmt, quasi wie eine angemalte Oberfläche und die Textur definiert selbst die Oberfläche/verleiht ihr Effekte.

Lichteffekte sind lediglich ein Teil, der beim rendern eines Bildes bzw davor festgelegt wird.

Ich kenn von früher aus'm Internet noch den Begriff "Tubes" für ausgeschnittene Bilder bzw PNGs, keine Ahnung wo der herkam und was mit ihm passiert ist *_*

Richtige Begriffe für freigestellte Bilder sind Cut-Out, Silhouette oder Outline, aber nicht "Render".

edit: ich glaub, das hatte cih dir irgendwann schonmal ins GB geschrieben Deanne, aber boah, du siehst auf dem Profilfotothumbnail ja sowas von 100%ig aus wie ne Bekannte von mir - ich hab mich grad wieder erschreckt ^.^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

also die meisten die irgendwas zu mekern haben sagen "du hast den render nicht richtig eingearbeitet" und nicht die textur ist schlecht eingearbeitet ..

aber hat wohl was damit zu tun wie mans gelernt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber man kann ja bei vielen vieles sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hi
hiho
sali
servus

u.s.w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Man kann auch falsche Begriffe lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

darum lern ich keine und sag so sachen wie das leuchtteil schaut komisch aus und die schrift hat nen komischen background ..  und das bild ist schlecht ausgeschnitten 

so versteht man auch was ich meine ;P


----------



## Bankchar (19. August 2008)

@Minas: Die Psd datei kann ich hochladen, aber tut mach ich net xD Außerdem sind das nur 26 ebenen, wobei die hälfte davon verlaufsumsetzungen sind xDD


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

darum will ich ja deine daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weis das du selten mehr als 30 machst ^^
und 100+ für 1 bild sind mir halt zuviel


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Kennt wer von euch gaiaonline? Hab grad des hier nochmal angeschaut, so sah mal mein Avatar dort aus. Gott, ist das lang her - gut  dass ich da net mehr unterwegs bin :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

War der ava auch so gross da oO? sprengt ja jedes forum xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

in den letzten 10min kurz für kolegen gemacht der gebury hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja bin auf arbeit hab hier fast keine render und fonts schon gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wenn ich mehr zeit hät würd ich übergang noch machen etc aber muss weitermachen .D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

So _sah mein Avatar dort aus_, nicht das war mein Avatar. Man kann sich da ne kleine Figur basteln und die halt über ne virtuelle Währung mit allem möglichen Zeug an Klamotten & Accessoires ausstatten *_*

Das Originalformat von den Dingern sind niedliche Sprites:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mädel bei deiner neuen Sig ist etwas arg verschwommen, aber das war denk ich mal von vorn herein so, oder?


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

jo leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hab auch keine zeit gross viel zu machen drann ;P 
egal er hat sich gefreut -> ziel erreicht


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

> Der Begriff Rendern bezeichnet im Bereich Design, insbesondere im Automobildesign, die Umsetzung einer oft vorher mit Bleistift oder Kugelschreiber angelegten Skizze in differenzierterer Darstellung. Die Umsetzung wird sowohl mit Markern (Alkohol- oder Wasserbasis) als auch mit Buntstiften oder Kreiden so angelegt (oft auch in Kombination), dass durch Modellierung natürlicher Phänomene wie Textur, Refraktion, Reflexion, Schatten etc. dem Betrachter ein Eindruck der Materialität, der Größe und Form vermittelt wird



Soviel zum Thema "Render", Nalcarya hat also völlig Recht. Solche Bilder wie hier sind keine "Render". 
Hab derzeit nichts neues gebastelt, außer das Draenei-Bild in der Signatur.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

wie auch immer hab das leuchten mal bisle editet text teil mach ich irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Ich habe mal ein Neues Bild gemacht (Signatur)

Kritik einfach posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Neues Bild gemacht (Signatur)
> 
> Kritik einfach posten
> 
> ...




Ich finds einfach nur perfekt.Das Detail mit dem Schädel in der Hand haste von Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sieht hammer aus,10/10 
Kannst mir sagen wie du das machst? mit Paint wohl nicht^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz einfach gesagt so:
(ja ich habe wenig ebenen da ich immer einige zusammenfasse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. August 2008)

minas hört Sido :O xDDD

Zum bild : sieht gut aus (:


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

gar nid war -.- grml da ladest ma was für kolegen runter ... bäh typisch immer dann muss ich printscreen machen -.-''
haha edit 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. August 2008)

Wow. Minas ich muss sagen... das ist die erste Sig von dir bei der ich wirklich als erstes einfach genau dieses Wort im Kopf hatte *fg*

Richtig gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißt die Schriftart? Die's schick.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

die heisst blade 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaubs .. -> http://www.dafont.com/search.php?psize=m&q=blade <-- meinte edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kanns dir zuhause sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da merkt man wenn man sich anstrengt kommt was dolles raus das viele auch ganz gut finden *g*


----------



## Kangrim (22. August 2008)

Sieht sehr geil aus Mina. Jetzt frag ich mich nur schon wieder wo du den Hintergrund und die einzelteile für die Figur her hast. Ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach nur zu doof sowas zu finden xD.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Würde mich auch weiterhin interessieren wo speziell die Figur her ist. Ich habe zwar die Seite Planet-Renders, aber da gibt es nicht so schicke Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus Mina. Jetzt frag ich mich nur schon wieder wo du den Hintergrund und die einzelteile für die Figur her hast. Ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach nur zu doof sowas zu finden xD.



hintergrund -> wow patch 2.1 wallaper mit illidan
einzelteile -> c4d render pack von gfx sectro + welche die ich sonst noch hab .. (hab so an die 600)
bunny -> bild von irgendwo^^
@siu .. ich mach die render immer selber .. sprich bild suchen und ausschneien etc ^^


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Es ging mir um das Nachtelfen-Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Los sag schon, streng dich ma an und such die Seite!


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ist in meinem "bilder die mir gefallen" folder .. von wo weis ich nicht ^^ war aber nur die elfe und nen kleinen ramen rundherum .. also kein wallpaper oder so wenn du das suchst^^


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Hab auch ne neue,wollte ein wenig mit den effekten rumspielen,wie man merkt *g*
Zur Schrift ist mir reingarnichts eingefallen :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

schon besser als auch schon aber ich würd an den übergängen arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damits bisle weicher ausschaut

anonsten schauts schonma recht gut aus find ich


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Hate ne Idee für die schrift? Wollte deine Nachmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat aber nicht geklappt^^


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

@Chopi:

Da sowohl Kirby als auch Yoshi Figuren sind, die eigentlich mit einer sehr farbigen, bunten Welt in Verbindung gesetzt werden, hätte ich einen etwas fröhlicheren Hintergrund gewählt. Die Schrift würde ich ebenfalls etwas auffälliger gestalten, damit sie eher ins Auge fällt.

Edit: Mina's Schrift würde ich nicht wählen, das passt nicht zum Thema deiner Grafik. Schau doch mal auf einer Seite wie dafont.com vorbei, da gibt es sicherlich auch die eine oder andere verspieltere Schrift. Dort besorge ich mir meine Fonts zu 80% und teilweise sind auch bekannte Schriftzüge aus diversen Videospielen dabei. Aber wiegesagt, ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einfach mal eine Trial-Version von Photoshop besorgen, damit kannst du schon weitaus mehr zaubern.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

also gut ist wenn du die schrift .. hmm mom du hast gimp hmm .. dam ..

ich hab bei meiner halt "ineinaderkopiert" oder "weiches licht" etc genommen
dann ist es nicht so "bäm kuk hier text" sondern mehr ah da steht ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weis nid wo das bei gimp ist syr ;(


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Daenne die beiden chars sind ja auch bei SSBB vorhanden und der hintergrund ist aus ner Stage.Wollte das so zeigen,als ob ich grade den kampf gescreent hätte,wenn du verstehst was ich meine^^
Und das ist nicht minas schift,sie ist aber aus der selben Kategorie wie seine (gothic,da irgendwo^^)
Mina,ich finde,man sieht die schrift zu wenig o.O Aber jetzt gefällt sie mir solangsam *g*


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Chopi:
> 
> Da sowohl Kirby als auch Yoshi Figuren sind, die eigentlich mit einer sehr farbigen, bunten Welt in Verbindung gesetzt werden, hätte ich einen etwas fröhlicheren Hintergrund gewählt. Die Schrift würde ich ebenfalls etwas auffälliger gestalten, damit sie eher ins Auge fällt.
> 
> Edit: Mina's Schrift würde ich nicht wählen, das passt nicht zum Thema deiner Grafik. Schau doch mal auf einer Seite wie dafont.com vorbei, da gibt es sicherlich auch die eine oder andere verspieltere Schrift. Dort besorge ich mir meine Fonts zu 80% und teilweise sind auch bekannte Schriftzüge aus diversen Videospielen dabei.



das mit dem passen naja .. es geht ja darum das er besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und joshy kommt zumindest in mario kart auch in ne wüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Text würd ich jetzt nicht soo gross machen das es gross ins auge fällt .. naja kommt immer draufan was man erreichen will ..


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Ja, ich habe gesehen, dass es nicht die gleiche Schrift ist, aber der Stil passt generell nicht zum Thema deiner Sig. Immerhin ist SSBB ein Spiel, dass sich sehr stark an einer niedlichen Comic-Grafik orientiert. Und da ich das Spiel selbst habe, kenne ich die Stages und ich hätte dir zu einer der bunteren geraten, da ich die Zelda-Stage mit ihren warmen Brauntönen nicht sehr harmonisch finde.

Ich finde beispielsweise die Kid Icarus-Stage weitaus passender, wenn es um Zusammenspiel von Farben geht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Minas: ich finde es aber auch durchaus wichtig, dass man lernt, mit Farben umzugehen und ein Auge dafür entwickelt, welche Figuren mit welchem Hintergrund harmonieren. Im Endeffekt soll schliesslich ein gänzlich stimmiges Bild entstehen. Die diversen Yoshi-Adventures spielen immerhin auch in einer sehr bunten, fröhlich-chaotischen Welt.

Ich finde seine Grafik nicht schlecht und die Idee sehr schön, aber im Endeffekt kommt er mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen, die in alle Richtungen gehen, einfach weiter.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ja stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein ja nur .. habe am anfang auch nur mit funktionene etc rumgebastelt und dann irgendwann versucht das e "passt"


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Gleich darauf folgt version 2,da ich eben den Namen vergessen hab,hoffentlich ist der nicht stark zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deanne,ich bin am Anfang auf die dojoseite gegangen,auf "stages" und nachgesehn,welche gut passen würde.Da gefielen mir diese brauntöne sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch eins - wär die Stage beser als hintergrund geeignet,wenn ich sie so gelassen häte wie sie ist,oder besser so leicht schraffiert wie sie atm ist?


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Hm, ich würde es einfach mal versuchen, auf den Effekt zu verzichten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Hintergrund dann auch etwas schöner und kräftiger rüberkommt. Letztendlich ist es aber wichtig, dass DIR deine Arbeit gefällt.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

jop genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lad einmal ohne und einmal mit hoch dann kann mans oft besser bewerten. ich speicher meine bilder oft 2mal ab und wenn mir was nicht passt nehm ich wieder das alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Mir hat es bis vor kurzem gefallen,aber jetzt wo dus sagst merkt man irgendwie,das der hintergrund zu düster für die beiden fröhlichen chars ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Vielleicht magst du auch mal mit weichem Licht arbeiten oder einen farblich passenden Farbverlauf über das Bild legen, das stelle ich mir auch sehr hübsch vor. Besonders helle Braun- und Gelbtöne würden sicher toll zum Sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund passen.


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Bin jetzt bei dem zeldabg geblieben,aber hier einmal mit schraffierung und einmal ohne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ich finde es ohne schöner irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne und die figuren bisle einarbeiten dann schuats schonma ganz gut aus find ich


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Yoshi kommt ohne die Schraffierung auf jeden Fall viel besser rüber, die Konturen sind weicher und stimmiger.


----------



## Bankchar (22. August 2008)

So inspiriert von Minas alter Kh sig, hab ich auch mal eine gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt überarbeite ich sie noch wenn ich grad nix anderes zu tun hab^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

schaut lustig aus auch wenn naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gefallen herzen nicht wirklich gut ..
aber wie immer schönes ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Genial.. darf man fragen wie du das machst? Ich habe mir schon div. Signaturen Tutorials durchgelesen aber irgendwie naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder kann mir einer von euch eine FF XII Signatur machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

können evtl .. wollen .. ne ^^ wenn dann zu nakig juna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann isses nid doll für ne sig *g*
Aber seine sind immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *psd's ankuk harhar*


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Minas,deine sigi ist die geilste hier xD


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

hach find paar von bankchar auch verdammt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber find meine pornoelfe auch geil^^


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Hm. Ich mach mich gleich ma an eine FFXII Signatur oder so.. vielleicht krieg ich was hin *g*


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Ich setz mich auch an etwas ran,nur hab ich keine Idee :/


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Das Problem kenn ich *g* - Ich sitz dann 1 Stunde davor, bastel was aber verwerfe es wieder, weil's einfach kacke aussieht xD


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Damn...Ich hab seit ca. 10minuten nen Donkeykong vom bg rausgearbeitet,bis ich merkte - "Du willst doch garkeinen DK in deiner Sig haben? o.O"


----------



## Zachrid (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zählen hier eigentlich 3-5 minütige Fingerübungen? ^^'
Ja, es hängt mit Software-Piraterie zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

lol,gute Idee *g*


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ma ein wenig gebastelt, mir gefallen meine eigenen Arbeiten nie xD


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Ich finde, das sieht gut aus, Schnuffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Mir war langweilig, da hab ich ein wenig mit ein paar Bildern herumgebastelt und mir mal ein neues Bannerlein erstellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

sieht cool aus aber sagt mir nix^^


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Hier hab ich mal wieder ein paar neue Versionen,ich hab den text bearbeitet,versucht die figuren ein wenig einzuarbeiten,was mir aber nicht gelungen ist und einen 2 hintergrund reingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kritik,Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Gehört der Strich unter Wanna so? Oder hast du den gemacht?^^


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Meinste den in der rechten? Das ist teil der Stage *g*


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Das versaut irgendwie das Bild (rechts) - Versuch ma stark ranzuzoomen und das rauszumachen. Einfach mit der Umgebungsfarbe überpinseln


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal ein wenig was dran getan..


----------



## xahsoij (24. August 2008)

Hab auch mal was aus langeweile gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde aber es ist nicht so gut geworden, bin ja aber noch Anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würd mich über eure Meinung über mein "Kunstwerk"(xD) freuen...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Andere Frage, welche Programme nutzt ihr? ^^
Ich bastel im moment nur mit Paint.Net


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Die meisten GIMP oder PS 3


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Mist... mit GIMP komm ich irgendwie nicht klar und PS ist mir zu teuer. Na gut, vielen dank Lurock


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

ich mach alles mit ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so teuer isses nid.. schaut mal seiten durch ehm die nalcarya (oder so in etwa geschrieben) hat erklärt wie man es als student billiger bekommt..

mit gimp bin ich auch nie klargekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2008)

Ich bin aber weder Grafik noch IT Student 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 350€ sind immernoch zu teuer


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

So wieder 2 neue Werke^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin damit eig. recht zufrieden, werd da aber wahrscheinlich noch was verändern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa, bei der fand ich den Render einfach geil xD Hab da allerdings nicht viel dran gemacht^^


----------



## xahsoij (25. August 2008)

@bankchar: Sieht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie macht man eig. die bilder in die signatur?


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

signatur bearbeiten

kommt so feld
[.img] [./img]
nur ohne den punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xahsoij (25. August 2008)

aber wo kann man denn die signatur bearbeiten?^^
finde das iwi net -.-


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

einstellungen (ist oben rechts)
und dann links mal alles lesen .. da steht signatur bearbeiten


----------



## xahsoij (25. August 2008)

habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte iwi tomaten auf den augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke


----------



## Beltana (25. August 2008)

Naja, ich weiss nicht, ob's in einen "Design"-thread passt, aber ich mag es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. August 2008)

So leute ich hab mir mal wieder ne Signatur gemacht. Ist eher schlicht gehalten wie immer aber bei der Schriftfarbe / dem leuchten bin ich mir unsicher. Würde mich über Feedback freuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. August 2008)

Die Signatur an sich finde ich gut gemacht. Farbwahl ist stimmig und die Figuren sind überwiegend sauber eingearbeitet. Vorallem die linke Figur passt farblich absolut perfekt zum Hintergrund. Leider zerstört die grelle Schrift den positiven Gesamteindruck der Arbeit. Mein Tipp: wähle eine schwarze Kontur und für die Schrift selbst eine dezentere Farbe. Ein auffälliger Schriftzug kann ein netter Effekt sein, sollte aber zum Rest der Grafik passen.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

schliesse mich deanne an. Ansich gut gemacht aber schrift würd ich nicht so "bäm licht effekte 4tw" bäm machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schliesse mich deanne an. Ansich gut gemacht aber schrift würd ich nicht so "bäm licht effekte 4tw" bäm machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für die Tipps ich hab sie nochmal verändert. Der Schein ist weg und die Schrift hat eine dezentere Farbe. Dazu hab ich noch einen Schlagschatten hinzugefügt der zwar nicht sofort auffällt aber das Gesamtbild stimmiger macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei mich die kanten etwas stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist meine meinung
jedenfalls besser als vorhin .D


----------



## Kangrim (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welche kanten?


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

beim text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja mich störts halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist nur was mich halt stört und nichts wirkliches/fehler


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

LeeRoy Mothafucka
Neues Bild das ich machen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gefällts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

Sieht sehr geil aus,die Hautfarbe passt auch,aber du kannst nicht immer "blade 2" benutzen xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

mir gefällts halt und ich fand es passt ganz gut rein .. klar kann ich auch 20min lang eine suchen aber naja ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vorhin noch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

So, hab mal versucht ein wenig mit GIMP herumzuhantieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das versaut irgendwie das Bild (rechts) - Versuch ma stark ranzuzoomen und das rauszumachen. Einfach mit der Umgebungsfarbe überpinseln





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht man noch was?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

Ist es gewollt das die Wolke da über der Schrift hängt?


----------



## chopi (27. August 2008)

Es war eher zufall,ich finde aber,es sieht gut aus,da der text so noch mehr reinpasst und lesen kann mans ja immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Ja sieht gut aus ^^ Nur wollte ich es anmerken, nicht das dir das entgangen wäre und du es nicht gewollt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

@Minas: 
Gefällt mir generell gut. Die Figuren sind schön ausgeschnitten und das Zusammenspiel der Farben wirkt stimmig. Hast du schon mal versucht, die Effekte an der rechten Figur etwas zu reduzieren und das Messer mit ein paar Lichteffekten mehr zur Geltung zu bringen? Das würde dem Cut-Out und seiner Gestik mehr Dynamik verleihen.

@Kangrim:

Teste mal aus, wie der Schriftzug mit einer schwarzen oder generell dunkleren Kontur wirkt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Schrift dadurch etwas besser rüberkommt.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

deanne.. ja hab ich schon versucht aber dann isses mir zu kitschig irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war zuerst zu licht voll da hab ich es etwas dunkler gemacht. 
ich frag mich jedoch welches messer du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich seh da nur so eine "binde" oder sowas^^ nunja fand das uninteressant (is ja kein selber ausgesuchtes bild) und habs darum nicht so hervorgehoben. Habe aber erst auch daran gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

OMG! Stimmt, für mich sah das Tuch aus wie ein Messer und das hätte man dann natürlich hervorheben können, um die Bewegung des Armes dynamischer zu gestalten. Okay, bei einer Binde ist es was anderes.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

jup messer hätt ich auch irgendwie beleuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so design killer messer .. aber so langweilige binde nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs am anfang auch gedacht hehe ;D


----------



## nalcarya (27. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> LeeRoy Mothafucka
> Neues Bild das ich machen sollte
> 
> 
> ...


Da fehlt, in dunkelroter, kaum lesbarer Schrift, "WE HAVE COOKIES!"! *_*


----------



## Bankchar (27. August 2008)

Und wieder eine neue^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Da fehlt, in dunkelroter, kaum lesbarer Schrift, "WE HAVE COOKIES!"! *_*



hab ich doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur kanns keine lesen ^^
ne war ja für einen hier im forum und kein "fun bild" sonst wärs sicher da hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (28. August 2008)

Ich hab neulich ein Wallpaper für meinen Bruder gemacht. Naja dafür dass ich nicht unbedingt ein Wallpaperspezialist bin find ich es ganz gelungen aber seht selbst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

schädel würd ich etwas einarbeiten. und schrift nunja .. aber ansonsten sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenns mich nun wunder nimmt wieviel davon von dir ist^^


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Naja, die Schrift finde ich ein bisschen unpassend... vorallendingen das '!' und das '@', aber ich bin nur ein Design-N00b...


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2008)

1. Der Schädel wirkt zu klar und ist im großen und ganzen auch zu hell. Entweder du suchst einen Schädel, der zum "abgefuckten" Stil des Sensemanns passt, oder du arbeitest mit Nachbelichtung und setzt deinen etwas mehr in Szene. Ein paar Schattierungen über den Augen und an den Konturen würden das Gesamtergebnis stimmiger erscheinen lassen.

2. Die Schrift geht gar nicht. Das grelle Rot passt nicht zu düsteren Stimmung und ist selbst wenn der Schriftzug auffallen soll, einfach zu krass. Der Schrifttyp gefällt mir ganz gut und passt zum Thema der Arbeit. Eine etwas verschnörkelte Schrift im gothischen Stil halte ich trotzdem für passender. Und die extremen Leuchteffekte ersetzt du am besten durch eine graue (nicht schwarze!) Kontur oder indem du den Schriftzug schattierst.

In Sachen Fonts kann ich zudem nur immer wieder auf diese Seite verweisen: Dafont.com


----------



## Kangrim (28. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Der Schädel wirkt zu klar und ist im großen und ganzen auch zu hell. Entweder du suchst einen Schädel, der zum "abgefuckten" Stil des Sensemanns passt, oder du arbeitest mit Nachbelichtung und setzt deinen etwas mehr in Szene. Ein paar Schattierungen über den Augen und an den Konturen würden das Gesamtergebnis stimmiger erscheinen lassen.
> 
> 2. Die Schrift geht gar nicht. Das grelle Rot passt nicht zu düsteren Stimmung und ist selbst wenn der Schriftzug auffallen soll, einfach zu krass. Der Schrifttyp gefällt mir ganz gut und passt zum Thema der Arbeit. Eine etwas verschnörkelte Schrift im gothischen Stil halte ich trotzdem für passender. Und die extremen Leuchteffekte ersetzt du am besten durch eine graue (nicht schwarze!) Kontur oder indem du den Schriftzug schattierst.
> 
> In Sachen Fonts kann ich zudem nur immer wieder auf diese Seite verweisen: Dafont.com




Naja die Schrift hat sich mein Bruder ausgesucht und das ! und @ gehören in seinen Nick den er überall benutzt. Aber ganz rausreden will ich mich jetzt nicht. xD Stimmt schon der Schädel ist mir auch Negativ aufgefallen den hätte ich besser einarbeiten sollen. Naja und zu der Frage was davon von mir ist:  Ich hab dem Typen einfach ein größeren Hintergrund gegeben damit er als Wallpaper verwendet werden kann. Den Hintergrund vom Sensenmann Nachzumachen war schon schwer aber ich denke ich hab das ganz gut gelößt. Dann halt noch den Schädel und die Schrift rein und das wars auch schon so ziemlich.^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

dacht ich mir fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schädel verbessern und wenn dein bruder die schrift will ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passen tut sie nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

So, das war mal eine Aktion für nen Kumpel.
Mir persönlich hats eig. nicht so gut gefallen, aber naja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhm... zeigt kein Bild... -.-

Hier der Link:
http://www.picfront.org/d/GujQ7DfPf4/bmw_scene_logo.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Hmm geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja meiner meinung nach zuviel "bling bling" effects 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glühen etc .. 
aber man macht es ja immer so das es demjenigen gefällt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der code wie du es richtig einbauen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
[img]http://www9.picfront.org/picture/GujQ7DfPf4/img/bmw_scene_logo.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für die Kritik!
Ich finds auch zuviel "Bling-Bling" ... ^^
Aber was soll ma machen, er wollte es so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den Code usw. ... ich stells jetzt ned nochmal rein, is ein wenig irretierend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein anderes, vllt. gefällt das besser --> mein Avatar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

nur so kleiner tipp .P die bilder da funken nicht so
du musst rechtsklick -> eigenschaften machen
http://www.picfront.org/d/YSRjFQsq8/dj-smiley.jpg
dann kommt nicht der link sondern der hier
http://www9.picfront.org/picture/YSRjFQsq8/img/dj-smiley.jpg

und der funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur so kleiner tipp .P die bilder da funken nicht so
> du musst rechtsklick -> eigenschaften machen
> http://www.picfront.org/d/YSRjFQsq8/dj-smiley.jpg
> dann kommt nicht der link sondern der hier
> ...



Haha... Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


np

das bild find ich um einiges besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit was ist es gemacht? photoshop und zusammen gefügt oder hast du dafür ein programm?


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Nur rein mit Photoshop gemacht.
Ein wenig kompliziert mit den ganzen Ebenen, is nicht gerade das beste Programm für solche Sachen, aber naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

jop darum dacht ich ob du ein anderes hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm muss mir mal neues wallpaper für meinen ipod touch machen den ich gestern bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur noch keine idee irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop darum dacht ich ob du ein anderes hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, mach halt einen kleinen Wettbewerb draus! xD
Sag einfach die Maße, lass den Leuten ein paar Tage Zeit, und dann kannst dir ja mal eines aussuchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bekommst halt sicher auch ein paar Ideen!


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Ich mach mir lieber selber eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir nun einfach letztes sig mit riku aus kh2 genommen und bisle geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gefällt mir einfach ..
war nur nie selber auf die idee gekommen so eine zu machen aber egal .. ich hab sie erstellt also darf ich sie ja auch ändern *hehe*


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

So passend zum Batman Film :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

So passend zum Batman Film :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sry für doppelpost -__-


----------



## chopi (30. August 2008)

Sehr,sehr geil,mehr kann man nicht sagen


----------



## Kangrim (30. August 2008)

.


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

So, ich hab auch mal was "gebastelt"... Eine neue Signatur... Also mir gefällt sie, was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich hab auch mal was "gebastelt"... Eine neue Signatur... Also mir gefällt sie, was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


APOKALYPTISCHE REITER!!!!!!einseinseinsdrölf


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

ich würde evtl noch einen ramen machen und deinen namen bisle verdunkeln oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten ganz gut


----------



## nalcarya (1. September 2008)

Der erste Song ist leider der einzig richtig gute auf dem neuen Album find ich :/
Zu viel cleaner Gesang, zu viel ruhige Parts, zu wenig Geschrei, zu wenig REITERMANIA! Warste am Samstag in Andernach Lurock? *g*

Aber die Signatur is schon ganz okay. Hätt den Hintergrund statt planem schwarz noch mit irgendner auflockernden Textur versehen, aber Logo links/rechts und der Text in der Mitte is schon ne schöne Aufteilung ;>


----------



## Zachrid (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein weiteres "5-Minuten-oder-Weniger-Ding".
Was?
Jaja, das sollte eh nur nen Avatar mit ca. ein viertel der Größe werden, also hab ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, die Kanten sauber zu machen. *abwink*


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

link geht nid .. und wenn ich den bildlink eingebe wills die datei runterladen -.-^^

edit meint: schaut irgendwie lustig aus naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Warste am Samstag in Andernach Lurock? *g*


Klar! War saugeil! (Kurzfassung im Lieblingslied-Fred...^^)



nalcarya schrieb:


> Aber die Signatur is schon ganz okay. Hätt den Hintergrund statt planem schwarz noch mit irgendner auflockernden Textur versehen, aber Logo links/rechts und der Text in der Mitte is schon ne schöne Aufteilung ;>


Ich werd mal gucken, wozu ich noch in der Lage bin, denn ich kann nicht wirklich viel mit GIMP... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2008)

Ist nich meine beste Arbeite aber bin noch ein kompletter Noob mit photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Außerdem hat das Bild knappe 2minuten gedauert^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

erkennt man leider auch gut das es nur 2min gedauert hat .. 
printscreen + filter drüber + texT?^^

naja finds nid wirklich doll ..


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

Hab mal angefangen ein Roboter-Modell zu basteln, bin allerdings erst beim Kopf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

hab mal ne neue Sig gebastelt.... hoffe sie gefällt euch^^


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

click         hab auch eins gemacht assassins creed ftw!


sry hat irgendwie ned funktioniert mit bild


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Menschen und Stahl, beide haben sich seit dem Bruderkrieg verändert....


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

The Sister of Battle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (7. September 2008)

des problem is bei mir eher das ich keine ideen hab .. aber ...damit ich auch in dem thread vertreten bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Junge, du nervst! o.O


----------



## nalcarya (8. September 2008)

Lupercal schrieb:


> The Sister of Battle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das hast du natürlich auch selbst gezeichnet? I don't think so.

Aber wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wurde er eh schon gebannt :O


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

so hier ist meins ging leider net mit mit direkt bild sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (8. September 2008)

das hier hab ich eben gemacht (10 min. arbeit), alle WAR open beta leute wissen was damit gemeint ist xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ein album cover für meine band (besetzung ist aber noch net komplett ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine stark verkleinerte darstellung einer visualisierung für ein buch (cover), das bild ist in echt um ein vielfaches größer ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss dazu sagen, das ich mein fachabitur für gestaltung mache und anschließend natürlich beruflich mediengestaltung machen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Vanfar

PS: wer fragen zu photohop, illustrator, indesign oder cinema 4d hat, kann sich jederzeit an mich weden (per pn).


----------



## nalcarya (8. September 2008)

@VanFar das Cover ist lustig. Es wirkt 100%ig so als wär's höher als breit und ist doch quadratisch (liegt vermutlich an der leicht nach oben geschobenen Position vom Text) :O
Durchaus ansprechend. Aber was für ne Musikrichtung? Das erste was mir zu Farbe und Textur einfällt wär irgendwas elektronisches, aber der Schrrftzug lässt mich dann eher an Rap denken *neugierigsei*


----------



## VanFar (8. September 2008)

hm... kann sein, das ich da noch ein bissel dran werkeln muss, denn es verfehlt deier interpretation nach total das genre xD
wir wollen ehr rock machen ^^ und peilen bands wie simple plan und sunrise avenue an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

Assassins creed ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

2mal das gleiche bild Oo
ich bin mal so frei und poste das bild für dich damit niemand den link klicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind hier alles faule leute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

irgendwie ein bissl klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. September 2008)

Mir gefällt vorallem das 414-Bild,wie der Orc das puthauen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "ich will warhammer online zocken!!drölf"


----------



## VanFar (8. September 2008)

so, nochmals ein paar sachen von mir ^^

das ist schon etwas älter, hab ich mal spontan gemacht, ist auch nicht besonders ordentlich aber ich finde es trotzdem lustig ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neues geschäftsmodell für coca cola xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> hm... kann sein, das ich da noch ein bissel dran werkeln muss, denn es verfehlt deier interpretation nach total das genre xD
> wir wollen ehr rock machen ^^ und peilen bands wie simple plan und sunrise avenue an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also an Rock hätt ich jetzt wirklich nicht gedacht, vor allem wegen diesem umgedrehten Ausrufezeichendings :>


edit: den Golfplatz auf dem Schiff find ich übrigens sehr geil, nur der Teich ist halt ungünstigerweise sehr abgeschnitten an der Reling (schreibt man das so? Oo) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

i auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr an punk rock oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Simple Plan und Sun(well xD) avenue sind für mich auch eher in dem abschnitt.

Mir gefällt deine Rechte sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisle blau aber Blau ist keine farbe :O Blau ist ein Zustand !


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2008)

Naja, Rock war in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich auch eher im weitesten Sinne als Überbegriff gemeint. Abgesehen davon sind vor allem Sunrise Avenue eher dem Pop-Rock zuzuordnen, Simple Plan hingehen gegen mehr in die Richtung Pop-Punk. Punkrock ist für mich wieder etwas anderes, da beide genannten Bands mit der typischen "anti-establishment"-Haltung absolut nichts mehr am Hut haben.

Die Wodka-Flasche find ich übrigens sehr gelungen.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

mal neues bild gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann sein das es bei gewissen den render hinter der hand falsch darstellt .. bei dem bildschirm wo ichs brauch schauts jedenfalls genau so aus wie ich will .. beim anderen eher nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



e: meint .. need coments plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

will mich halt keiner flamen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja bin grad für ein member hier was am basteln
is noch nid fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (fehlt noch wat) aber schonma grundgerüst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. September 2008)

Ich dachte schon das ist die fertige signatur o.O
Also,wenn du dein niveau halten willst,haste noch ne menge Arbeit vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

fertig? name ist mist .. noch nid gute schrift etc
der typ hat keine render fehlt einarbeitung
bisle licht effekte hab ich gemacht aber bisle was fehlt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war erst 10min dran und hab nur mal gefragt wies ihm gefällt .. und da grundgerüst sofern gut ist kann ich morgen/samstag/sonntag .. irgendwann mal weiter machen


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Nichts besonderes, aber immerhin etwas 

- bin eig eher so der photo-mach typ, aber die hier sind mal aus langweile entstanden bzw aus der lust, mal was neues auszuprobieren - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bettle das die als kleiner angezeigt werden


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes, aber immerhin etwas



Ist doch absolut nice =D


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

also das 2te bild gefällt mir ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir gefällts jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

Hmm keiner will meins flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist es so schlecht das keiner es bewerten will? *liebguck*
Egal mir gefällt mein wallpaper ..


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

@Minas: ich würde (mal wieder) die Schrift ändern. Das etwas mystisch-okkulte Thema der Signatur passt nicht zu der klassischen Blockschrift. Das knallrote Banner wirkt vor dem blassen, blauen Hintergrund ebenfalls etwas verloren.

Was das Wallpaper betrifft, so finde ich die Effekte links neben der Figur etwas störend und unpassend. Das gleiche gilt für den Effekt am rechten Arm. Die rote Schrift und den roten Effekt am rechten Bildrand hätte ich ebenfalls nicht unbedingt gewählt, wenn du den Charakter überwiegend in Grün- bzw. Brauntönen halten willst.


----------



## chopi (12. September 2008)

Er hat doch gesagt,die Schrift ist nur vorübergehend.Und mir hatter gesagt,das er diesmal kein "blade 2" verwendet xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehm das ist standart von dmc und der hintergrund ist schwarz. Schrift hab ich gar nicht soo drauf geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist halt Dmc standart ;P

aber danke für die kritik da kann man immer was verbessern beim nächsten Bild. ist ja mein erstes wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @sig/banner .. ist erst testversion schrift ist nur da damits da hingehören würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Für dein nächstes Wallpaper würde ich dir vorschlagen, dich einfach mal an deiner aktuellen Signatur zu orientieren. Warum schnappst du dir nicht einen guten Cut Out bzw. erstellst selber einen und suchst dir dann ein dazu passendes Wallpaper raus? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das bei deiner Sig ja genau so gemacht hast. Du baust den Charakter dann einfach ein und fügst ein paar stimmige, farblich harmonische 3D-Effekte ein. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Ergebnis nicht übel aussehen würde.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

nunja im grunde genommen will ich ein leeres wallaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie das erstellte.

Wiso? Weil ich an die 40 -80 Buttons auf meinem Desktop hab weil ich es nunmal immer so habe.
Und ein Volles Wallpaper tut mir weh wenn ich es zupflastern muss mit Icons ;P
Bei dem hab ich genug platz für alle knöpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit hintergrund klar wär auch geil gewesen aber dann hab ich wieder das problem mit den icons


----------



## VanFar (12. September 2008)

so, nochmal was frisches von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist für nen monats contest auf psd-tutorials.de (VanFar=MG43 xD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Ich frag mich grad wie du das bild gemacht hast ;P
Alles selber gezeichnet oder wie?


----------



## Strongy (13. September 2008)

also ich hab gestern endlich mal zeit gefunden mir eine signatur zu erstellen... und jetzt möchte ich bitte eure meinung dazu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

naja nicht berauschend aber das sind meine ersten arbeiten gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> also ich hab gestern endlich mal zeit gefunden mir eine signatur zu erstellen... und jetzt möchte ich bitte eure meinung dazu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt mach vlt nen "war" style ramen rundherum  schaut sicher besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (13. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie gesagt mach vlt nen "war" style ramen rundherum  schaut sicher besser aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo... wenn du mir sagen kannst woher ich so nen rahmen bekomme oder wie ich einen machen kann...


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> naja nicht berauschend aber das sind meine ersten arbeiten gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gefallen mir ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 php oder?

ahja das banner ist fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kunde ist glücklich also ziel erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lob an mich
flames an wayne.john@chucknorris.org


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

ja mit php u. Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Header ist Hammer gewurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. September 2008)

Hier ma eine Zweiminutenarbeit,mir war langweilig *g*
Buffed beim LHC-besuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ein Slogan für Buffed,den ich mir ganz alleine ausgedacht hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Hier den hab ich grad mal gebastelt ...wollt mal hören was Ihr davon findet^^......

Bin für freundlich dargelegte Kritik offen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

wenn du mir sagst was von dir ist kann ich dir das gerne sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

naa i dacht dat wär klar^^

da i ja noch net so weit bin im Umgang mit PS...hab i nur das Herz reingebaut^^...und hab dabei noch einige andere Funktionen gefunden^^...Naja es is net viel geworden was ich daran verändert hab^^..nur  für mich is dat ja schon wat^^....i hätt nur gerne noch ein paar Effekte mehr^^...ein kleiner Schein beim Herzen .... vllt...naja sry dachte halt das es zu sehen wär was ich gemacht hab^^


----------------
Now playing: Rosenstolz-Live aus Berlin-CD1-01-Intro (Macht Liebe-Fütter Deine Angst)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

aso dachte das komische geist dingens what ever ist auch von dir hmm naja .. mag herzen nid so wirklich ^^ 
mal rüberhol und genau ankuk
hmm herz rein transparenz auf 70% ? fertig? ... oder was must du da noch machen ;P naja mir gefällt der engel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

den engel hab ich net gemacht^^


das war i net^^..so und das is Wall E und EVE aus dem neuen Pixar Film Wall E ......



Spoiler



Sollte man sich im Übrigen angucken is extremst lohnenswert^^



werde aber nochmal ein bissel daran basteln...hab grad noch mehr gefunden  im PS und vllt krieg ich es noch so hin wie ich es will^^


----------------
Now playing: Rosenstolz-Live aus Berlin-CD1-03-Ich Verbrauche Mich
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Glun (16. September 2008)

mein neustes Werk bissl zu farbig find ich :>

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

So ich brauch mal eure hilfe^^
ich hab das bild hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schulbild ! also kein style ^^ nunja in der mitte hab ich nen render .. irgendwie passts nid wirklich ist mir auch bewusst ... aber ich weis grad nicht wie ich es besser machen könnte? ein andere? sonst schaut übergang mist aus. oder verschwimmen lassen?

@glun nette bild aber wie du selbst bemerkt hast *lightning power* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: wie machst du den rand?
ganzes bild nehmen und danach bisle verkleinern graues feld drüber und das bisle transparent machen damits dünkler ausschaut? oder sonst wie? gefällt mir der ramen xD


----------



## nalcarya (16. September 2008)

Der Rahmen sieht mir nach ner Ebene mit Einstellung "Ineinanderkopieren", "Hartes Licht" o.ä. aus.

Zu deinem Bild Minas:
also in die Mitte eine Abtrennung quasi eine Wand zu setzen halte ich grundsätzlich für eine passende Idee. Nur was du da als "Wand" genommen hast will sich in der Tat nicht so ganz einfügen. Sollte etwas sein, das sich von beiden Seiten einigermaßen abhebt, sodass es nciht fälschlicherweise als Teil einer Bildseite angesehen wird.
Vllt wär so ein chinesischer Drache ganz passend. Nur halt nicht zu arg bunt, da kann man ja an der Sättigung ein bisschen drehen. So eine Klischeebuddhastatue würde auch interessant aussehen... probier da doch einfach verschiedenen typisch chinesische Dinge aus, die sich gut einzeln ausgeschnitten zeigen lassen.

Die Flagge rechts oben würd ich nicht so auslaufen lassen, sondern einfach wie sie ist mit den harten Rändern reinsetzen. Ist immerhin ne Flagge, die sieht halt so aus und soll ja in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich auch als solche gesehen werden


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

hmm nunja ist ne flagge ja aber soll ja etwas ins bild einfliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm china drache ist gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dann wirds ja richtig nettes bild für unser thema ^^ todesstrafe in china xD (ja schule hat die aufgabe gegeben)

Danke dir für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die flagge ansich haben wir im powerpoint noch. Soll ja nur ein Kleines Titelbild werden und sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. September 2008)

Nunja, so ein Titelbild kommt bei den meisten Lehrern wahrscheinlich besser/geschmackvoller an, als es mit Bildern von Todeskandidaten und den entsprechenden Tötungsmethoden zu gestalten :>

Ich kenne zwar den Lehrer nicht, aber persönlich würde ich des dann aber doch 2-seitig machen, dass auf der rechten Seite dann halt schon ne Gefängniszelle zu sehen ist oder etwas anderes, das mehr auf's eigentliche Thema hindeutet. Denn bei dem Bild dachte ich persönlich jetzt eher an ein Referat über Chinas Kultur und/oder China als Reiseziel


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

hmm vlt mach ich's so wie ichs mir grad denke^^

Oben links mauer ..| Bei nacht + zeichen
--------------------------------------------- <-- hier der drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Typ der erschossen | typ der spritze bekommt
wird

sind alle themen etwas zusammen und es zeigt dann ein schönes land mit einer "schattenseite"

hmm mal schauen zuhause wies so wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. September 2008)

Dann wurde ich personlich aber die "guten" und die "schlechten" nicht nochmal mit dem render trennen,da du sonst 4 Kastchen hast,das wurde meiner meinung nach n bissl blod aussehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

ne ich trenne die guten dann nicht

gutes hell gutes dunkel
DRACHEEEE als trennung
tod 1  und tod 2^^

so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

Hier mal arbeiten die ich zusammen mit meinem freund gemacht hab (ein minimalistischer mensch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei ich das Huhn echt hasse, würde es im RL existieren wärs schon längst in meiner Pfanne gelandet


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

hab hunger bekommen auf hänchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*

nunja bisle hell .. bin nicht so der fan von weiss :O
aber sonst mir gefällt der typ (also wie er gemacht ist .. aber sollte klar sein)


----------



## nalcarya (16. September 2008)

Find ich alle drei sehr stylisch, bin auch ein Freund von so cleanem/minimalistischen Zeug. Aber das Motiv mit dem schwarzen Luftballon ist ja mal sowas von ausgelutscht


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

im orginalbild war der blau oder rot (weiß net mehr), der sieht nur durch b/w so schwarz aus ^^


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was gemacht.
Einmal den Wallpaper hier für nen Kumpel meines Bruder und eine Signatur für mich oderso.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. September 2008)

Die Signatur find ich von der Idee her sehr gut. Allerdings solltest du den Charakter besser arbeiten, die Figur hängt teilweise etwas in der Luft. Schneide die Grafik einfach etwas zu und zieh den Charakter weiter runter. Ich weiß nicht, ob du den s/w-Effekt absichtlich so gestaltet hast, aber ich finde, dass du die beiden Farbeffekte etwas harmonischer hättest blenden können.

@Ti: Das dritte Wallpaper gefällt mir sehr. Okay, mag auch daran liegen, dass ich das Motiv ziemlich cool finde.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

bäm und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällts ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde zeit die schöne seite von china und halt unseren teil die todestraffe relativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch die aufstellung, dass das gegenüber meist gleich ist, hellere farben (grün), dunklere farben (schwarz)


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

jop soll ja auch gegenteile darstellen und so zeigt es etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja bin zum glück einizger der mit photo programmen auskennt bei uns in der schule XD hat schon vorteile

nunja nun ma pennen sonst mag ich morgen nimmer auf ;D


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nunja nun ma pennen sonst mag ich morgen nimmer auf ;D



das beste bild aber dafür wärend dem vorstelln oder so einpennen das wär was^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

das beste isses sicher nid gibt immer bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja egal zu früh aufgewacht und zug geht erst n 25min ^^ hach so viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: sonst jemand ne kritik was evtl besser gemacht werden kann?


----------



## Kangrim (17. September 2008)

Wie ist es jetzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (17. September 2008)

Ich hab mal hier für einen "Kunden" eine Auftragsarbeit, weiß aber nicht ob sie so in Ordnung geht, da ich eigentlich eher fürs CMS zuständig bin... vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja Eure Meinung dazu geigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist ein Portal, bei dem Member selbstgeschriebene Geschichten und Gedichte veröffentlichen können usw....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Chopi proudly presents - Der 2 teil von "Der ist doch plöd"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der aktive Buffeduser weis bestimmt,welcher Vorfall und seine Folgen damit gemeint sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

mir gefällts^^


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2008)

Nette Sig, chopi!


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wie ist es jetzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



übergang ist immer noch etwas nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und etwas pixElig :/

btw @chopi gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vlt nehm ich auch sowas in meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ja paar posts da issers im forum etwas verbreiteter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt macht lu ja auch mit *g*


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Dann muss da aber noch irgendwo © Chopi hin *g*


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

ich will doch nid deins Oo .. da mach ichs schon selbst^^


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Niemals!
und da muss trotzdem ´n Chopi hin irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

jop ich tu in jedes bild meinen namen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur oft findet man ihn nicht direkt *g* aber darum gehts auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht ja darum dass das bild gut ist und wenn man ranzoomt und weis wo findet mans oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Nur das Problem ist,wo willste in sonem Bild den Namen reinpacken? (jetzt mal ausser den Ecken)


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

sichtbar oder nicht sichtbar? kommt ganz draufan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns nicht sichtbar ist im gras oder so würd ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenns sichtbar sein soll in den Rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Im graß hab ichs schon versucht zu verstecken (ineinanderkopieren,weiches licht unso) aber mann hat den einen Teil zu sehr und den anderen zu wenig gesehn :/
Kannst ja mal dein glück versuchen^^ (könnt dir auch die psd geben,sind ja nur 4 Ebenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Klunker (17. September 2008)

da minastirit auf dem stein soeht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nice sigi chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Im graß hab ichs schon versucht zu verstecken (ineinanderkopieren,weiches licht unso) aber mann hat den einen Teil zu sehr und den anderen zu wenig gesehn :/
> Kannst ja mal dein glück versuchen^^ (könnt dir auch die psd geben,sind ja nur 4 Ebenen
> 
> 
> ...


4? -.- ... ... ...
ich hab vlt 10 wenn ich paar zusammen fasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich oft mache^^
wenn ich alle einzel hab hab ich bei den meisten bislern um die 20-60 Oo


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Das war ja auch nur ne Fünfminutenarbeit^^
- ganz unten - 
Schwarzer hintergrund
der Wallpaper mit Tod himself
Ne verschwomene Kopie von dem Text
der Text
Rahmen
- ganz oben -


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

am bild hast ja nix gemacht oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok dann is klar aber das wär mir zu öde .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Naja,ich habs kleiner gemacht damit der Tod ganz draufpast und nen zweiten Vogel weggemacht,weil man nur nen Teil von ihm sah,der scheisse aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grundidee war "Du brauchst ne neue Signatur,geh in dein Wallpaperordner,such dir was raus das passt und mach was damit,das halbwegs logisch ist"


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

aso .. bei mir ist es oft geh in den ordner such ein geiles  bild und überleg dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Bäm neues Bild gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte mal ne sig inder auch mein warlock drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: in nem schwarzen forum schaut das so viel besser aus -.- og og buffed go black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Bäm neues Bild gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hexe ist sweet Hexer sind insgesamt nice die Schriftart ist gut ausgewählt und der Übergang von blau auf rot ist auch sehr gut also ich würd dir ne 15/10 geben^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch das original vlt wills ja noch jemand ausser kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

schwup sitzt die süsse hexe in meinen eigenen dateien^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch soviele bilder .. Sammeln sich einfach immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisle suchen nach irgendwas und dann ist so ein bild dazwischen .. klick runterlad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hört auf mit fragen von wo ich welches bild hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von 95% hab ich kp wo ich es geladen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

kannste mir ma das eine oder andere per pm schickn pls? (einfach so deine lieblinge)


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Mina,mit der neuen Sig haste mal wieder alle Erwartungen erfüllt,sieht einfach hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haste da vllt ne Psd?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

die psd ist ca 8mb gross -.- keine lust soviel hochzuladen ..
sind aber 21ebenen wenns dich interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ma kuken vlt mach ichs noch ..


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kannste mir ma das eine oder andere per pm schickn pls? (einfach so deine lieblinge)



hmm *ordner ankuk* bist du schon 18? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja mal schauen ..


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm *ordner ankuk* bist du schon 18?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup bin 19^^ also nur her mit^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

alter sack du xD
älter als ich -.-^^

naja erstma hochladen und lieblinge suchen .. hab ja extra ne hexe gesucht für mein wl bild .. da find ich in meinen ordnern schneller was als wenn ich einfach alles suche^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alter sack du xD
> älter als ich -.-^^
> 
> naja erstma hochladen und lieblinge suchen .. hab ja extra ne hexe gesucht für mein wl bild .. da find ich in meinen ordnern schneller was als wenn ich einfach alles suche^^



eilt net also nur kein stress^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Naja hoffentlich kommt bankchar ma rein dem seine kritik nimmt mi wunder^^


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Für alle die Minas Namen nicht finden^^ 


Spoiler



Unten links,ganz langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

is ja auch sehr schwer ne ^^


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Man weis nie was für Zehnwattbirnen hier schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glun (19. September 2008)

so kleines update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von lighting power zum dunklerem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



version 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



version 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

mir gefällt nummer 1 besser ;P


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2008)

Ich mag Nummer 2 lieber. Die erste Grafik ist mir etwas zu hell und wirkt überbelichtet.


----------



## nalcarya (19. September 2008)

100% OT, aber: Deanne, dein Nutzertitel! Sehr geil *_*


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

das waren max 90% ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw will keiner mehr meine sig flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deanne? (schrift ist doch sicher wieder schlecht *G*)


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2008)

Ich find die Schrift gar nicht mal so übel. Sie hebt sich gut ab und bildet einen netten Kontrast. Eine weniger kantige Schrift würde vermutlich zu wenig ins Auge fallen.

@nalcarya: Thx. :-)


----------



## Kangrim (19. September 2008)

Mina wenn du zu viel Zeit hast, könntest du mir ja deinen ganzen Ordner schicken.^^
Müssten wir halt sowas wie ICQ-Nummern organisieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

ganzer ordner .. mmm du willst ernsthaft 4gb (glaubs^^ oder mehr) per icq laden? -.- ... klaaaar


----------



## Kangrim (19. September 2008)

Hmm vieleicht per e-mail?^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

junge du hast nen knall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein upload ist sowas von klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lad evtl meine lieblinge mal auf Rapidshare dann könnt ihr runterladen wenn ihr wollt. Psd lad ich evtl auch hoch wenn ich zeit/lust hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur noch rs account machen und dann hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> junge du hast nen knall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm die Bilder vieleicht auf ne CD brennen und per Post schicken? xD


----------



## Glun (21. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> so kleines update
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertige version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. September 2008)

Das mit der Flame find ich wirklich geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso sind alle soviel besser als ich? xD Mit welchem Programm hast du die Flamme gemacht?


----------



## Glun (21. September 2008)

das Programm ist von der Firma wondertouch und nennt sich particleIllusion


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

Sieht ja echt porno aus^^
Könnte glatt von deren hauseigenen Studios kommen


----------



## Art-Blast (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines meiner Werke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein ich bin kein Hopper fand nur das Motiv ansprechend.


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

Kurzer Anfall von irgendwas basteln wollen O_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

das neben dem gesicht ist noch mal nen "verstecktes" gesicht oder?


----------



## Bankchar (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

crysis ftw^^ hastes durchgezockt?


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

wer nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefällt mir aber das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat dich auch ma wieder die langeweile gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> das Programm ist von der Firma wondertouch und nennt sich particleIllusion



das ding kostet aber oder? also free versionen gibts keine auf der seite :/


----------



## nalcarya (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das neben dem gesicht ist noch mal nen "verstecktes" gesicht oder?


Jau. Ineinanderkopieren als Ebeneneffekt und verringerte Deckkraft für das versteckte Gesicht .)

@Bankchar: fehr föhn! Need Crysis Warhead! :>


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Ich wollt mal fragen, was ihr von meiner neuen Signatur und meinem neuen Avatar haltet.


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

die sig würd mir ohne die typen besser gefallen btw extrem gut gefallen, aber ich glaube gerade die beiden sind für dich wichtig ^^
mach den vektor/trendhuren style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> mach den vektor/trendhuren style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Teil versteh ich irgendwie nicht.^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Wieso nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Wieso nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts scho verschiedene hurentypen? o0
trendhure, oldschoolhure, oder wie?


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Wieso nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist ein Vektor trendhurenstyle?^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Vector im mathematischem Sinne erklär ich nun nicht, auch wenns mit dem "bild"-vektor zusammenhängt.

Ich könnte es jetzt 5 Zeilen lang kompliziert erklären oder dir nen Vektor zeigen ^^:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und diesen "style" mit so geschnörksel, kreise usw nennt sich (zumindenst in den kreisen wo ich verkehre, weiß nicht obs bekannt ist)
Trendhuren ^^


weils im mom sehr viel und weit vertrieben wird, aber ich LIEBE es




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Achsooo^^ Aber ich mag meine Sig und meinen Ava so wie sie sind.^^


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

Mööö~p.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


7/10 weils warhammer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 7/10 weils warhammer is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja schön das du deine Meinung dazu gibst, aber das hier ist kein bewertungs Thread. Du könntest ruhig noch schreiben was er besser machen könnte oder auch was dir besonders daran gefällt. Vieleicht auch mal eines deiner eigenen Kreationen vorzeigen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

Auch mal wieder was gemacht weil mir langweilig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ging darum welches bild besser ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 next ma mehr anstrengen aber ansich gefällt mir mein bild ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aber net so gut aus^^ hab mich auch net sonderlich angestreng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

Das erste mal, das mir was von Minas besser gefällt als von Bankchar *fg*

Keiner sagt was zu meinem lieblichen Selbstportrait ;_; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das erste mal, das mir was von Minas besser gefällt als von Bankchar *fg*
> 
> Keiner sagt was zu meinem lieblichen Selbstportrait ;_;
> 
> ...


sind die roten augen mit bildbearbeitung gemacht oder mit roten kontaktlinsen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das erste mal, das mir was von Minas besser gefällt als von Bankchar *fg*
> 
> Keiner sagt was zu meinem lieblichen Selbstportrait ;_;
> 
> ...



ich weis nid was du so gemacht hast daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur text oder ? .. mir fällt nid viel auf :/ syr^^
aber danke dir das dir meins besser gefällt *g*


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2008)

Top Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du wirst immer besser, übung macht den Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2008)

so nach harter arbeit^^

ichn weiß kommt nicht gegen eure dinger an aber naja^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

Nun ja, das ganze Foto is ziemlich heftig bearbeitet. Die Haare sind eigentlich rot da oben, die Augen sind halt gefärbt und dann an Kontrasten & Farben rumgespielt. Das Original sieht richtig langweilig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nun ja, das ganze Foto is ziemlich heftig bearbeitet. Die Haare sind eigentlich rot da oben, die Augen sind halt gefärbt und dann an Kontrasten & Farben rumgespielt. Das Original sieht richtig langweilig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja weis ja nicht wie du sonst so aussiest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja mir ist nix aufgefallen d.h. muss gut gemacht sein sonst bemerkt mans ja xD

@klunker gar nid so schlecht ... auch wenn ich mich frage was du davon selber gemacht hast *g* (ausser dem namen)


----------



## Klunker (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Naja weis ja nicht wie du sonst so aussiest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die farbeffekte udn schattierungen^^ 

die konstellation der figuren war schon immer so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

also 2mal bei filter geklickt *g* dacht ich mir fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. September 2008)

vllt auch merhmals^^  naja ich mag die und ihr seid ja die profis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

man kanns auch übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin immer noch schuler meines sensai's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag grad ne neue aber bezweifle das ich heute weit komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt ja wichtigeres im leben *g* aber mal kuken


----------



## Klunker (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arbeite gerade daran aber irgentwie krieg ichd a keine guten wolekn geschweige denn eine wiese rein -.-   lady ist schon ganz gut geworden udn die sonne auch aber ich hänge fest -.-


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

mach das sexy girl nid kaput 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/cry
die hat ja nun richtige streifen auf der brust^^

wasi ganz gut find ist die Schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt gut rein
dmc + sonne .. hmm DEVIL <-- nicht Sonnenblume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja egal
mein lieblingschar in onepiece (naja von den männern da^^ =) sonst isses nami)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurd doch noch fertig *g*


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mach das sexy girl nid kaput
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe nice Ace D Ruffy^^ mag den auch


----------



## Klunker (25. September 2008)

mhm mal schauen was aus dem bild wird^^ sieht übrigens richtig gut aus der ace^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Puma D. Ace <--

nid ruffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.opwiki.org/wiki/Puma_D._Ace


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Was neues von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie nicht ganz perfekt .. wollte aber was austesten
sagt wie ihrs findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

vegeta macht instant over 9000!!!!

achja, ich finds nicht schlecht gemacht... aber irgendwie... für mich fügt sich das over 9000 nicht soo schön ins restliche bild ein, wie der rest, ansonsten wie immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber kennt ja jeder das video oder die serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


w00t OVER 9000 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 den anfang

jop text teil stört mich auch .. naja morgen ma verbessern nun erstma in mein bequemes bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon ganzes wochenende nid lange geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

muss brille zustimmen^^...bild genial aber dat 9000 passt net dazu ..daran musst du noch arbeiten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> standart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


3 tage wach... ^^

naja, aber wenn du dann die schrift besser einbringst wärs wsl mal wieder ein 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

hatte 10min und wollte nur den effekt mit 3 figuren in dem bild testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ging nid um 10/10 ^^ aber text tu ich noch ändern .. stört mich selber


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

bild editiert und ich hol den thread mal nach vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. September 2008)

Der Text sieht jetzt da irgendwie reingesteckt aus und links ist es so leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

mags leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst schauts immer so zugemüllt aus^^


----------



## Strongy (30. September 2008)

hab auch mal wieder was gemacht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pls eure meinung,verbesserungvorschläge,... darüber! möchte das bild dann auch als signatur verwenden...


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder was gemacht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja der Hintergrund ein bisschen leer. Die schriftart gut aber die Farbe stimmt nicht richtig. Die Schriftarten neben den Bildern würd ich auch noch ein bisschen kunstvoller gestalten und der rote Ramen naja.^^ Aber es kann ja noch werden. Ist außerdem nur meine bescheidene Meinung.^^


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Für billy talent hätt ich die schriftart genommen,die man auf den beiden cover sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst naja,bankchars sehn besser aus *fg*


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

und meine sind scheisse -.- ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab btw neue^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit meint: Fals ich es mal wechsel^^
siet man lecker in der sig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

wir warn nie im kirchenchor, wir warn wirklich keine engel, doch jetzt sind wir kurz davor...
aber wieso mit GoW :\


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

wir sind götter aus anderen dimensionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find passt mit dem song^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder was gemacht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt draufan. Willst du die meinung die du gut findest?
Oder meine Ehrliche.. Erhlich .. die alte war besser ..
6 bilder die nicht eingarbeitet sind
1 text der hinten und forne nicht reinpasst
und ein grauenfoller ramen ..

syr aber da würd ich mich mehr anstrengen wenn es deine lieblingsband ist .. ich find sie nicht schlecht aber "theimba" sind sie meiner meinung nach nicht .. nunja jedem das seine.. aber sig würd ich nochmal generalüberholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Na,was ist das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











genau,ein Spritecomic *schenkelklopfer* o.Ô


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Na,was ist das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist son mist, dass es iwie wieder lustig ist :>


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Was manche vllt nicht wissen:
Ein Spritecomic ist ein Comic,in dem der Artist nicht malt,sondern nur die Figuren aus Spielen ausschneidet und in den Comic klebt (bildlich gesprochen).
Und heisst halt Spritecomic,verstehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

toll ... Oo ..

wie findet ihr bild? flames und so gogo


----------



## nalcarya (30. September 2008)

Mach die Bilder komplett in die horizontale und vielleicht etwas kleiner, schreib "Spritecomic" drüber und es gibt ne lustige Signatur chopi *_*


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

besser als die jetzige wär sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*keiner will mein bild flamen :/ *


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *keiner will mein bild flamen :/ *


dein bild ist häßlich! wie kann man nur sowas scheußliches machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, spaß beiseite, ich finde gehasst verdammt vergöttert nicht so toll zu GoW, es fügt sich aber gut ins gesamtbild ein, wobei mir die mitte des bildes doch einen tick zu hell erscheint.


----------



## Lurock (30. September 2008)

Doch, ich, Minas! Ich finde der Spruch passt überhaupt nicht! 
Ansonsten siehts gut aus....


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Ich muss zugeben,ich finde deinen Namen nicht. Ausser er ist in dem weissen Schimmer unten rechts versteckt,aber das bezweifel ich.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

jeah schlag mich flame mich gibt mir spam posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*

naja ich weis ja nicht aber für mich passt halt
kratos wurde auch vergöttert
danach gehasst vom olymp
und am ende verbannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja darüber lässt sich nun streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal

hmm chopi .. den hab ich auch vergessen *g* aber hf beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so nun is eins drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke chopi für den hinweis


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jeah schlag mich flame mich gibt mir spam posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja, wozu flamen?^^
sieht wie immer gut aus, auch wenn für mich diesmal der text nicht stimmt :>
wenn ers für dich tut isses doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

naja gibt so grafiker forums da sind die um einiges kritischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da post ich nur wenn ich mich verbessern will .. 
weil ein "gut" hilft mir leider nicht weiter


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja gibt so grafiker forums da sind die um einiges kritischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nun, ich gehe mal von dem standart im forum hier aus, und von dem sonstigen her, was man hier sieht kann man dich im vergleich wohl nur so gut bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

jop leider 
gibt hier nur 2-3 konkurenten meiner meinung nach
und von einem davon hab ich gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich meinen den mit dem süssen icq ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
aber der is ja nimmer so aktiv was bilder machen angeht :/


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

@Strongy:

Finds ehrlich gesagt nicht gut :/
Der Rahmen ist nicht sehr gelungen...vielleicht ein wenig wellig machen...die Bilder von den Albencovers find ich unnötig, dass es Billy Talent ist stehlt ja in der Mitte...die Schrift passt eher zu ner Goth-Band als zu BT...Die Bilder wirken in die Ecke gedrängt, die Namen sind unauffällig...und der Hintergrund ist einfach zu wenig ausgestaltet :/


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop leider
> gibt hier nur 2-3 konkurenten meiner meinung nach
> und von einem davon hab ich gelernt
> 
> ...


Warte,warte...
Bankchar...
nalcarya ...
und,hm...
ahja,Deanne >.<

naja,hier mal meine Signaturenversion des Comics,werds aber nich nehmen,da es die wenigsten verstehen werden und es sowieso scheisse aussieht...
Wers nehmen will,soll ers machen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

exakt chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw such ein sprite bild links das besser ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darum sachte ich ja 2-3
deanne bin ich mir nicht soo ganz sicher, noch nicht soviel von ihr gesehen.
Aber keine angst du bist nicht darunter *g*


----------



## nalcarya (30. September 2008)

Warum bin ich Mist? Q_Q


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weis ich auch nid
find dich ja ganz süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisle zu alt für mich aber mist schaut anders aus *g*


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Hier stand nie etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

nimm jesus? .. .. ..... .....
wasn das für ne verkakte homepage ist das Oo


----------



## Lurock (30. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Weil du hmm...
> Mist bist...
> Existenzprobleme bitte dem Geistlichen der nächstegelegenen Kirche berichten...


Entweder war das eine Beleidigung oder es war der schlechteste "Witz" den ich meinem ganzen Leben gelesen habe.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

lurock ich tippe auf 2nd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nimm jesus? .. .. ..... .....
> wasn das für ne verkakte homepage ist das Oo


Eine schreckliche, für die bei uns an jeder Litfaßsäule Werbung ist...und über die ich dauernd lachen musß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lurock schrieb:


> Entweder war das eine Beleidigung oder es war der schlechteste "Witz" den ich meinem ganzen Leben gelesen habe.



Zweiteres...ich mag meine schlechten Witze...sie sind individuell...

Und:

Hin und wieder kommt was lustiges raus...
Post cleared 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Warte,warte...
> Bankchar...
> nalcarya ...
> und,hm...
> ahja,Deanne >.<


fixxd :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

chopi du kleiner schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (1. Oktober 2008)

Inspiriert durch den Thread, musste ich auch direkt mal wieder was basteln.. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kritik erwünscht


----------



## nalcarya (1. Oktober 2008)

Und alt bin ich auch noch Q_Q

Scherz beiseite, ich freu mich ja drüber, dass ich mit in die Aufzählung komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

@fauzi
bild ansich ganz gut nur was mich stört ist das der bär irgendwie wie am ende draufgehauen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weis nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einarbeitung fehlt mir da einfach zu 95% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst ganz gut

@nalcarya
.. für mich zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war nicht so gemeint .. ach frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagst Hey, das kleid schaut irgendwie komisch aus. schon heisst wiso bin ich zu dick? .. wAT? -.- nein das kleid schaut doof aus .. liegts an mir? WAAA...
darum nie einkaufen mit freundin .. NEIN .. nicht ! neeeeinnn .. nur noch desous und bh .. rest geh ich nimmer mit ihr einkaufen .. *durchdreh*

natürlich kommst du in die aufzählung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm war eigentlich absicht..
Ich werds nochmal bearbeiten und schauen wie ich das machen soll.. ich möcht nicht das das bild iwie eintönig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besser so:


*edit*

Sobald imageshack wieder normal tut, werd ich updaten ^^


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur passt mir das pain da nicht rein,bei dem love,luck etc
...und das pewpew ist göttlich o.O


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Vor allem ist das pain extrem auffällig... eventuell ein bisl durchsichtig machen oder etwas heller, dann paßt es sicher besser. Das Luck konnte ich gar nicht lesen... komische Schriftart ^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Sagt ma wie siet das aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ganz ehrlich? ich erkenne in dem bild mitte links unten einen schlafenden bären mit hasenohren.
wenn es das nicht sein sollte siehts leider net so gut  aus :>


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ein wenig billig. Zwar nicht so billig wie mein Comic weiter oben,aber..was soll das darstellen? o.O


----------



## Fauzi (1. Oktober 2008)

So anderes Uploadportal gefunden.
Das neue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

hm das erste gefiel mir da besser.
auf mich wirken die grauen pflanzen intensiver, weil dazu im gegensatz der bär das einzig "farbenfrohe" im bild ist.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh man :*(
Ich hab ne idee, ich lösch das ding.. -.-


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Chopi Sag mir erst was deine Signatur sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

hm crack, nein, da sehe ich den bären nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach egal, morgen oder so markier ich das ma und zeigs.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Oh man :*(
> Ich hab ne idee, ich lösch das ding.. -.-


aber nur das neue.
das in deiner sig gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

Chopi das teil in deiner sig gefällt mir^^ 
was solln das sein?
wenn du das selber gemacht hast posts doch auch mal hier rein^^

Edit: Hm wie wird man n forenfluch los? ich hab immer grüne brille als vorposter


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waaa


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Okay,nochma für alle (hab deswegen schon ne Pm bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das ist ein einzelner Brush (Pinselform sozusagen) auf transparentem Hintergrund,mehr nicht *fg*

// Ich seh dank dem neuen Uploadportal überhauptnichts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

oder ganz einfachen c4d render der nicht besonders gut ist find ich xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Edit: Hm wie wird man n forenfluch los? ich hab immer grüne brille als vorposter


mich wirst du nicht los *diabolisch lach*

@ chopi: hm so einfach? o0


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Is das besser? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Crackmack stört n bischen >.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is das besser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht schon besser aus.
auch wenn ich beim hinsehen immer wieder was anderes sehe O_O


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso kann ich da nichts sehn? o.O adblocker ist nu ganz aus,bringt nichts


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is das besser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich frag mich erhrlich gesagt was ausser dem text du gemacht hast ...


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

d.h. nix?
dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nen c4d render der ziemlich ändlch ausschaut XD


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Das nenn ich Kunst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Kunst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das nenn ich hässlich.

zu verschwommen, sodass die verwirrungen zu verworren durch das verwirren sind.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Kunst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönen render nehmen? gross machen? verwischen bis es doof ausschaut?

OMG NEW PICASSO .. dem seine bilder find ich auch mist aber er verdiente geld wie doof (ok ihm bringts nix mehr aber seinen enkel's enkel oder so^^)


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr seid ganz ganz pöse zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

sowiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


versuch's doch bisle "besser"
hmm wenn die aus dem grafik forum meine sig schon shice finden .. ich frag mich was die zu deiner sagen würden *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ihr seid ganz ganz pöse zu mir
> ...


die meisten künstler wurden nach ihrem tode berühmt. da könnten wir mal nett sein und dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm damit hätten wir sein rl ziel ja auch erreicht mit rl aufgeben hmm 
überleg mir grad neues objekt für sig .. aber mir kommt nix in den sinn :/


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is doch Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

einfach gesagt .. nein
... aufwändig gesagt
du hast das bild genommen
den hässlichen render drübergeklatscht
negativ multiplizieren oder so angewählt
fertig .. keine einarbeitung .. nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gaht nid drum das du en signatur i 20sec machsch sondern i 10min und dafür schön XD


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ja eher, dass der Herr Crackmack sich hier einen kleinen Scherz erlauben will und seine Werke deshalb absichtlich so, nennen wir es mal, "minimalistisch" gestaltet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Nee nich wirklick >.<
Naja is das jetzt wenigstens was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aja 1000 Post unso


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm, 2 kurze Fragen:
1. Mit welchem Programm arbeitest du?
2. Wie viel Zeit hast du jetzt an dem Bild gearbeitet?


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

1. Gimp
2. Etwa ne Stunde das Bild suchen <.< und etwa 20 min für den rest

Edit naja 15 min


----------



## Theodaan (2. Oktober 2008)

Vor etwas längerer Zeit mal aus Langeweile für eine Wallpaper Site gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2008)

Oooookay, Crackmack, dann gibt es jetzt mal eine Runde Feedback, damit deine Signatur beim nächsten Versuch etwas besser gelingt:


1. Such dir einen ansehnlichen Hintergrund, in den du deinen Cutout-Charakter einbaust. Alternativ kannst du auch einfach ein komplettes Bild nehmen und es dann so bearbeiten, wie du es dir vorstellst. Dazu gehört der Einsatz von Wischtechniken, verschiedenen Ebene und vorgefertigten Effekt-Elementen. 

2. Bleiben wir bei den Effekten. Wenn du deine Grafik mit einem oder auch mehreren Lichteffekten versehen willst, achte darauf, dass du diese sorgfältig einbaust. Schaue darauf, dass sich die Effekte mit den Farben deines Charkters oder des Hintergrundes ergänzen und ein harmonisches Gesamtbild ergeben. Beispiel: ein Schwert, dessen Spitze mit einem Lichteffekt versehen wird, ist ein tolles Highlight und ein garantierter Blickfang. Wenn sich die Effekt-Ebene und die Ebene, auf der sich dein Cutout befindet, überlagern, dann radierst du die störenden Stellen einfach weg. Das Ergebnis sollte dabei stimmig wirken.

3. Achte auf die Schärfe deines Bildes. Ein kleinerer Render ist selten besonders effektvoll, wenn man ihn vergrößert und damit seine Qualität mindert. Deine Grafiken wirken teilweise sehr unscharf und ich denke, dass dies darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass du die Größen der einzelnen Elemente verändert hast. Leider verringert sich dabei manchmal die optische Schärfe und das Motiv wirkt verschwommen.

4. Arbeite mit Farben und Formen. Ein weißer Hintergrund kann durchaus okay sein, sollte aber dabei mit ein paar Highlights und farbigen Effekten kombiniert werden. Eine Signatur-Grafik sollte immer einen Eyecatcher haben, denn erst das verleiht ihr ihren individuellen Charme und ihre ganz persönliche Note.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Ebenfalls erstmal an crackmack:

Du mußt dir sehr sehr viel Zeit beim Ausschneiden der Grafik nehmen, gerade wenn du noch nicht geübt darin bist. Immerwieder ranzoomen und teilweise pixel für pixel arbeiten, wenn es nicht anders geht. Bei deinem Bild sieht es gerade so aus als hätte es noch einen dicken Rand und du hättest einfach nur großflächig drum herum gemalt. 15 Minuten sind meines Erachtens für einen Anfänger einfach viel zu wenig Zeit.

Den Rest hat Deanne schon schön zusammengefasst.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du das mit den lichteffekten so?
Habs ma mit den Haaren Probiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

crack ... Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es im vergleich zum letzten immerhin etwas
Aber von v1 zu v2 merk ich keinen unrerschied
Versuche am ausschmeiden zu arbeiten oder b) wenn du es nicht kannst dann such dir fertige render.
Auf was man bei bilder achten muss hat deanne scoen erklaert


----------



## Thoor (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollt mal hier fragen ob mir wer n tutorial geben könnte für Gimp ich kenn mich da net so aus


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

www.google.com
gimp eintippen
oder gimp tutorial

.. .... verwende photoshop darum kann ich dir kein gimp tut geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (2. Oktober 2008)

Mina, nur ist es problematisch das Photoshop ziemlich teuer ist, und es sich nicht jeder leisten kann..


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

das ändert nichts an der tatsache das wenn ich ein tut schreibe das es unter photoshop ist und nicht unter gimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum kann ich ihm ja keins geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja arbeite gerade an einer neuen .. die aber nicht so will wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. Oktober 2008)

So hab auch mal wieder was neues (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Bild ansich find ich gut gemacht .. aber fin geisha sehen so ... ach weis nicht .. komisch aus..
Ich spam dich ma kurz im msn zu nimmt was wunder^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Mal was zu einer die ich super find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Avril 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V1 Farbig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
V1 Mit Ramen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

V2 Nur noch 2 Effekte Farbig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V2 Mit Ramen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: @Chpoi ja mein name ist drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2008)

@Bankchar: Find ich absolut super. Schönes Motiv, super Farbwahl - was will man mehr.

@Minas: Uhhh, abgesehen davon, dass ich Avril L. ziemlich *beep* finde, gefallen mir die Effekte. Die Idee mit der Gitarre ist ziemlich cool und klasse umgesetzt.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

danke dir deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich mag avril sonst hätt ich es ja nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den song besonders .. aber musik ist verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Eine Sache gefällt mir da nicht. Durch diesen verschobenen Schatten von Avril (hoffe du weist was ich meine) sieht die viel fetter aus. (ich weis,ich könnt das nichtmal so bla bla bla *g* )


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Eine Sache gefällt mir da nicht. Durch diesen verschobenen Schatten von Avril (hoffe du weist was ich meine) sieht die viel fetter aus. (ich weis,ich könnt das nichtmal so bla bla bla *g* )


ach die is gar nicht so fett?? 

*duck und weg*


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

die ist nicht dick -.-
*lod verhau*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die ist nicht dick -.-
> *lod verhau*


aua aua aua ich hab deine sigi wieder drin!!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

um mich an die anfangszeiten zu erinnern? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> um mich an die anfangszeiten zu erinnern? xD


dann mach was neues wenns dir nicht gefällt ich kann sowas ned bin zu untalentiert dafür -.-


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

hab genug anderes zu tun .. naja ok eigentlich nicht .. aber hab genug was ich lieber mache *g*


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich würd Avril bunt lassen und die Skatebahn schwarz-weiß oder so... nen Test ist es zumindest wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (2. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, ich würd Avril bunt lassen und die Skatebahn schwarz-weiß oder so... nen Test ist es zumindest wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An sowas habe ich auch gedacht, zumindest noch das feuer links von ihr bunt lassen.
So sieht es bissl abgehackt aus.. :/

Aber sonst gut, wobei ich avril auch nicht mag..


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, ich würd Avril bunt lassen und die Skatebahn schwarz-weiß oder so... nen Test ist es zumindest wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm jo schaut cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm jo schaut cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BESSERBESSERBESSER!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm jo schaut cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo nice ^^


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Hmm schaut das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser aus als das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
???


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

vor dem rot gelben hintergrund kommen ihre haare nicht zur geltung und sie grenzt sich nicht sonderlich vom hintergrund ab, bzw nicht so stark wie vom grau.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal was aus langeweile ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

buh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch wenn ich das "monster" nicht erkenne .. schaut aus wie so ne fette schlange mit nem komischen kopf^^
Finds aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frag mich nur wo du immer den bg herbekommst .. das haus und das mädchen
render gibts sicher bei google genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmm schaut das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja schaut etwas besser aus aber für mich schuat die figur immer noch so .. raufgeklatsch aus :/
versuch es etwas ins bild zu fliessen.
das die zusammen sind .. in dem sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Figur gar nicht mal so schlimm. Übler ist da schon der knallige Hintergrund, bei dem ich persönlich fast schon Kopfschmerzen bekomme.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

deanne .. ich auch aber .. naja immerhin ist der render nun besser ausgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn ich mich immer noch frage für was man für so ein bild mehr als 3min braucht
2min zum speichern hochladen
1min zum bild machen ^^

hintergrund
klatsch
bild 
klatsch
text

datei speichern unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok meine anfänge waren auch nicht wirklich top .. aber naja .. ach ich sag ma nix^^


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Bankchar,deine neuen Sigs sind immer so flach,das ich denke ff will die nicht zuendeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich setz mich auch an was neues...wenn mir ne idee kommt.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> buh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist das Alien aus Alien vs. Predator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

und ich frag immer noch von wo du immer die backgrounds hast ..
render weis ich doch ! -.- dachte aber die bei avp sehen bisle anders aus .. naja egal

mir gehts darum das ich nie ein hintergrund finde irgendwie


----------



## Bankchar (3. Oktober 2008)

Guck mal bei gfx-sector, da haben die so ein background pack (;


----------



## Rhokan (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich grade im Gimp gemacht (hab den gimp neu und wollte üben)

[attachment=5135:Rhokan.jpg]


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Guck mal bei gfx-sector, da haben die so ein background pack (;


Da muss ich glatt selber nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Guck mal bei gfx-sector, da haben die so ein background pack (;


und wo?
hab nur die ganzen c4d render von da ..


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich nun an die Tuts gesetzt,ich denk ma ich edite mal alles nacheinander rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (3. Oktober 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde die Figur gar nicht mal so schlimm. Übler ist da schon der knallige Hintergrund, bei dem ich persönlich fast schon Kopfschmerzen bekomme.



Ich liebe deinen Sora!Wie macht man sowas eigentlich?Wo krieg ich ein Programm her bzw wie heißt es,dann geh ich Goooooogääääln XD


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Ich liebe deinen Sora!Wie macht man sowas eigentlich?Wo krieg ich ein Programm her bzw wie heißt es,dann geh ich Goooooogääääln XD


Das programm heisst Photoshop,kostet sehr (sehr!) viel geld und benötigt sehr (sehr!) viel Skill,um sowas hinzubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi man kanns auch unnötig übertreiben
das programm kostet für stundenten etwas weniger .. und sehr viel kostet ein pc^^

skill brauchst du ja oder einfach viel übung. 
nach und nach wird man halt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das programm heisst Photoshop,kostet sehr (sehr!) viel geld und benötigt sehr (sehr!) viel Skill,um sowas hinzubekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pfff ich wette hier benutzt nicht jeder dieses 1000€ Teil oder wie viel mehr das noch kostet!


----------



## Kangrim (4. Oktober 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Pfff ich wette hier benutzt nicht jeder dieses 1000€ Teil oder wie viel mehr das noch kostet!




Also ich schon. Und viele andere auch.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

<--- benutzt auhc photoshop


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

<-- tut es auch benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. Oktober 2008)

< arbeitet mit paint


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

wie kann ich unter gimp einen text biegen? mit dem filter verbiegen hab ichs probiert aber der verzerrt die schritft nur. ich will die eigntlich größe aber beibehalten.


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich sitze gerade an einem Banner für eine Seite,die ein Freund machen will (Fanseite für Phönix wright).
Gefällt mir wie immer kein bischen,aber da ich es diesmal nicht nur für mich mache,würde ich gerne Hilfe von euch erbitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte schon an so ein Leuchten am Ende des Fingers des Typen links,aber hätt ich eh nicht hinbekommen^^
lg,hoffe auf feedback

Kurze Info:
Der links ist der Anwalt,den spielen wir.
Die junge Frau daneben ist die,die immer dabei ist und immerwieder hilft.
Der in der mitte ist der wahre Mörder,ein Serienkiller,das dahinter ist die Karte,die er immer am Tatort hinterlässt.
Der ganz recht ist der Staatsanwalt,der "böse" also.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

ist das aus dem spiel phoenix ace?


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ein Spiel,das "Phönix wright - Ace Attorney" heisst und ist der 2 teil einer Serie,die seit neuestem 4 Teile beinhaltet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Spiel,das "Phönix wright - Ace Attorney" heisst und ist der 2 teil einer Serie,die seit neuestem 4 Teile beinhaltet.


meine ich ja... hab das spiel nicht und erinnerte mich nur noch an phoenix und ace >.<


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Mal was zu einer die ich super find
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So...bin auch mal wieder hier und eigentlich nur um zu fragen wie man solche Licht/Blitz/Funken/Whatever hinbekommt.Ich finde echt Tutorials zu jedem Scheiß nur nicht zu dem Thema...


----------



## Kangrim (5. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> So...bin auch mal wieder hier und eigentlich nur um zu fragen wie man solche Licht/Blitz/Funken/Whatever hinbekommt.Ich finde echt Tutorials zu jedem Scheiß nur nicht zu dem Thema...




Jup würde mich auch derbe interessieren.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade an einem Banner für eine Seite,die ein Freund machen will (Fanseite für Phönix wright).
> Gefällt mir wie immer kein bischen,aber da ich es diesmal nicht nur für mich mache,würde ich gerne Hilfe von euch erbitten
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja .. leider verdammt pixelig .. ich weis nicht was du mit den figuren gemacht hast aber waaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anonsten .. naja siet halt draufgeklatsch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hintergrund
bild bild bild bild
text



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rahmen gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht hackt dem typ den kopf etwas ab und wenn du nen ramen machst würd ich innen oder aussen einen unterschied machen (dünkler oder so) aber in dem bild ramen 2-3pixel schwarz am rand .. und nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

just my 2 cent's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@zorkal .. war nie gut im erklären aber hab so nen tut gehabt dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs bisle übertrieben aber mir gings ja um den effekt vlt find ich irgendwo das tut wieder hmm
im grunde machst du linien und tust sie mit brushes etc vollkleistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: find den link nimmer -.- is put gegangen ;( is aber en brush in dem sinne und mit bisle löschen etc gehts :/
kp bisle suchen oder so .. der vom tut ist banned und der link funkt nimmer da .. syr


----------



## Fauzi (5. Oktober 2008)

Hey mina, kannst du mal das Stock von deiner avril da posten?


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2008)

Da mein Cs3 auch endlich wieder funktioniert, mal was neues von mir. Dieses mal etwas dezenter und minimalistischer. Cutout ist übrigens auch Marke Eigenbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beeinflusst von meinem Lieblingspaar der FF-Reihe, der Unterbewusstseins-Sequenz in FF7 und einem Haufen Wiederbelebungs-Zauber. :-)


----------



## nalcarya (5. Oktober 2008)

Gefält mir sehr gut - FF7 ftw! ,)

Cutout sieht sehr gut aus, nur an den Haaren links sieht man's ein klein bisschen. Den Leuchteffekt auf ihrer Stirn find ich auch toll, bringt farblich Kontrast ins das Ganze, verbindet den Hintergrund mit dem Motiv und sieht einfach schön... leuchtend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:* ich brauch ne neue Tastatur... da werden so viele Buchstaben zufällig verschluckt, dass ich fast jeden Post editieren muss weil ich net alles auf Anhieb sehe :/


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2008)

Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut,obwohl ich Final Fantasy langsam nicht mehr sehen kann

Mein neues Machwerk ist noch nicht fertig aber hiermal der bisherige Entwurf(Ich würde gerne links noch was intressantes haben aber im Moment hab ich keine konkrete Idee.Text wird bestimmt auch noch überarbeitet und den Render wollt ich auch noch irgendwie besser einarbeiten)Falls jemand Vorschläge hat:Immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Also mir fällt imemr wenn ich dieses Anwaltspiel sehe das Filmchen "Boot to the Head" ein. das war einfach genial. Da lieg ich jedes mal wieder am Boden.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Hey mina, kannst du mal das Stock von deiner avril da posten?



wenn du mir sagst was du mit stock meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


render = avril
render 2 = skatepark
brush = das blitz teil
font = text
???
stock?
_______________________________________
@deanne

nettes bild aber wiso hat sie so nen licht punkt aufm kopf? irgendwie stört mich der :/ und bei schulter hast glaubs etwas abgehackt ausgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der linken 
sonst gefällts mir ganz gut


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du mir sagst was du mit stock meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stock ist die Bezeichnung für digitales Rohmaterial, also eine richtige Bezeichnung für Render (welches sich wohl fälschlicherweise in irgendwelchen Online-Pseudodesigncommunities verbreitet hat und Verwirrung stiftet -.-).

*edit:* wtf? 2000ster Beitrag O_o


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

also
also gut welchen stock?
avril hab ich selber ausgeschnitten .. google -> avril eintippen .. feel free to find
andere hab ich auch selber gemacht
google -> skatepark oder so .. nimmer ganz sicher was ich eingegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

Er wird dann wohl das Foto von Avril meinen ^.^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

jo eben das hab ich bei google unter avril gefunden
war ziemlich schlechtes bild auf seite 2-10 ^^
http://www.kabeleins.de/imperia/md/images/...Mark_Lidell.jpg <-- da^^
hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2008)

@Minas: 

Ich schrieb ja bereits, dass sich der Lichtpunkt sich a) an einer klassische Wiederbelebungs-Szene im Spiel orientiert und b) an die Sequenz angelehnt ist, als Cloud und Tifa ihr Unterbewusstsein teilen. Deshalb findet sich der Effekt auch an ihrer Stirn wieder. Da ich einen wohl dosierten Lichteffekt setzen wollte, aber die Atmosphäre nicht durch grelle Lichter und viel "BAM, BAM!" versauen wollte, habe ich mich für eine zentrierte Kontrastierung entschieden.

Das mit den Schultern habe ich selbst auch gemerkt, aber leider war die Qualität schon im Original nicht besonders gut. Wollte sich leider auch weder mit dem GW, noch mit den Wischfinger-Pinseln beheben lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

ja ich weis was du vor hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wie gesagt mich persöndlich stört es .. find es einfach etwas unpassend. Aber das ist meine meinung. Manche finden in meinem bild 100000 sachen scheisse. Solange es mir gefällt ..mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei den schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dacht ich mir fast^^ ist mir nur aufgefallen weil ich das bild genauer angesehen habe.
Bei dir kann man wenig kritisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum muss ich es genauer ansehen *g*


----------



## Fauzi (6. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Stock ist die Bezeichnung für digitales Rohmaterial, also eine richtige Bezeichnung für Render (welches sich wohl fälschlicherweise in irgendwelchen Online-Pseudodesigncommunities verbreitet hat und Verwirrung stiftet -.-).
> 
> *edit:* wtf? 2000ster Beitrag O_o



<3 , besser hätte ichs nicht erklären können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> jo eben das hab ich bei google unter avril gefunden
> war ziemlich schlechtes bild auf seite 2-10 ^^
> http://www.kabeleins.de/imperia/md/images/...Mark_Lidell.jpg <-- da^^
> hf



danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

Bidde schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja jedes kak forum sagt dem render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der render is nid gut eingearbeitet .. render leuchtet zu fest .. render zu dunkel ... mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie auch immer heist es halt stock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadmaster (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier mal meins, soll dem Orc Symbol von warhammer 40k ähneln, sonst halt noch paar brushes und das logo von war: online ^_^


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut,obwohl ich Final Fantasy langsam nicht mehr sehen kann
> 
> Mein neues Machwerk ist noch nicht fertig aber hiermal der bisherige Entwurf(Ich würde gerne links noch was intressantes haben aber im Moment hab ich keine konkrete Idee.Text wird bestimmt auch noch überarbeitet und den Render wollt ich auch noch irgendwie besser einarbeiten)Falls jemand Vorschläge hat:Immer her damit
> 
> ...


Habe mal weiter gebastelt und bin schon etwas weiter(Immernoch nicht zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

@Zorkal: den Hintergrund find ich schon schicker, erst mal ein imho schöneres Farbspektrum und dieses gepinselte Aussehen passt auch besser zu dem seltsamen Viech.
Was eventuell noch zu machen wäre, wär z.B. dieses Viech durch irgendeinen Effekt oder Brush etwas mit dem Hintergrund zu verbinden, sodass es noch weniger draufgeklebt aussieht. Man könnte auch den Schriftzug aufgreifen und etwas aufdringlicher einsetzen, etwa in größer am unteren Rand und mit etwas Überschneidung mit dem Viech.

Das nur als kleine Anregungen .)


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Zorkal: den Hintergrund find ich schon schicker, erst mal ein imho schöneres Farbspektrum und dieses gepinselte Aussehen passt auch besser zu dem seltsamen Viech.
> Was eventuell noch zu machen wäre, wär z.B. dieses Viech durch irgendeinen Effekt oder Brush etwas mit dem Hintergrund zu verbinden, sodass es noch weniger draufgeklebt aussieht. Man könnte auch den Schriftzug aufgreifen und etwas aufdringlicher einsetzen, etwa in größer am unteren Rand und mit etwas Überschneidung mit dem Viech.
> 
> Das nur als kleine Anregungen .)


Danke für die guten Vorschläge...das Viech ist übrigens "Sackboy" der Spielcharakter aus "Little Big Planet":


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

jup würds auch versuchen zu verbinden 
brush + wischfinger und etwas übergang machen
vlt effekt das alles von ihm weg zeigt

<---<bild>---> so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hebt das bild etwas hervor


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2008)

So hab mal eure Ratschläge befolgt und bin jetzt soweit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


To-Do-Liste:
-Test besser einbinden
-Leuchten an der Sackhand verbessern
-eventuell Rand hinzüfügen


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

so in etwa jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch die to do list fertig machen dann schauts ganz putzig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Sooooo...bin endlich fertig geworden und bin ziemlich zufrieden:
Ohne Rand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weißer Rand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwarzer Rand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

schon ganz gut leider kommt mir das ding immer noch etwas aufgesetzt vor.
Passt nun ganz gut aber ich würd vlt noch vermischen etwas. (vordergrund etwas rand verschwimmen lassen mit hintergrund) 

würde es mal versuchen und kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du willst kannst mir auch psd datei schicken dann zeig ich dir was ich mein.

Bild schaut aber schonma ganz ordendlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon ganz gut leider kommt mir das ding immer noch etwas aufgesetzt vor.
> Passt nun ganz gut aber ich würd vlt noch vermischen etwas. (vordergrund etwas rand verschwimmen lassen mit hintergrund)
> 
> würde es mal versuchen und kuken
> ...


Danke für das Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die PSD Datei funktioniert mit Photoshop nicht.Habe das Bild in Gimp als PSD gespeichert und wollte es dann mit Photoshop öffnen und dann krieg ich nur eine Fehlermeldung...liegt wohl daran das ich Ebenenmodi benutze die Photoshop garnicht hat.Ich werd heute Abend mal versuchen deine Kritik umzusetzen.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

ist halt nur was mich stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sags ja nur so sonst echt gut.
*einer der mal auf mich hört h3h3*


----------



## nalcarya (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie gefällt's mir selbst nicht O_o


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwie gefällt's mir selbst nicht O_o


Ja... man erkennt überhaupt nicht, was es sein soll. Sieht ein wenig unüberlegt aus, das ganze :>


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

muss ich dem schönen mod ding recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich erkenne nen kopf so halb .. ein messer und nen vogel .. dazu etwas schatten oder so -.-
waaa was ist das?


----------



## Bankchar (7. Oktober 2008)

So mal was anderes ausprobiert :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja Minas, danke für den Tip mit Dexter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hammer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

bidde immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 edit meint: zu dexter mach ich ne sig atm morgen werd ichfertig nun ma pennen^^
naja hmm .. irgendwie fand ich das emo girl mit dem avp alien besser
und da wo die hockt kann die lange für jemanden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gekrizelte erinnert mich an erste klasse bei der wir lernen mussten linen zu zeichen x)


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey,Minas würdest du mir bitte das PSD von deiner Kratossignatur schicken?Könnt ich mir sicherlich einiges mit aneignen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

morgen kay? muss nun ma pennen xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

Von Realcynn


> Da ich meine Allvatarsignatur leid bin mache ich mir immoment eine neue Signatur und wollte fragen wie ihr den Anfang findet. Der WoW Teil kommt dan noch dazu wenn die Server wiederoben sind und ich den richtigen Screen von meinem Priest machen kann^^
> 
> Freue mich über Verbesserungsvorschläge.
> 
> ...



da ich eine Antwort erstellen will dazu und die nette Lillian folgendes dazu meint: 
Bitte benutze für solche Themen diesen Thread. Dort sind viele fähige Leute, die dir helfen können  <-- Wir sind Fähige Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer. Für anfang find ich es ganz gut.
Bei Ingamescreens ist das problem oft die Qualität was man bei deinem Bild auch erkennt.
Versuche wenn du es kannst einen übergang zu machen um die pixelfehler zwischen figur und hintergrund zu entfernen.

Schrift würde ich etwas mehr anpassen. Andere Font (schriftart) und etwas kleiner + anders färben.

Aber mal kuken wies am ende ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad nciht zu Hause, daher kann ich nur ein paar keine Sachen zeigen die auf meinem Abload Account kleben.

Für Signaturen ::




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts auch in WallpaperQualität 1680/1440/1280/...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nur sehr einfach gehalten, für unsere Tzsnaps Halloween Party




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signature für'nen Kumpel

Bilder ::




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Beitrag zum WARHAMMER Bildercontest (als es noch um einen Beta-Account ging)


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zum WARHAMMER Bildercontest (als es noch um einen Beta-Account ging)


Und, hast du gewonnen? :>


----------



## poTTo (8. Oktober 2008)

leider nicht, hab noch nicht mal feedback o.ä bekommen. Ist aber auch egal. Hab WAR 3 Tage getestet und hab festgestellt das es doch nicht das ist was ich gedacht habe. Danek das lag aber auch an der "noch" fehlenden Community.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

hab mal eins zu dexter gemacht. (sendung sie echt cool ist)
aber bin hinten und vorne nicht zufrieden :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwer kritik?
wie gesagt bei dem hab ich echt irgendwie alles verpeilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ne gute gemacht aber darf ich wegen den regeln nicht vor 15. posten :/


----------



## Amarillo (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm! Mein Job ist Webdesign.

http://www.gfn-college.com

http://www.brain-style.de

http://www.sporepedia.de/

wenn das auch dazu gehört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (9. Oktober 2008)

moin,
muß auch mal wieder was posten, bin grad damit fertig geworden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder etwas gutes von mir.

Ghetto Gangz <-- Sehr geiler Film
Passend dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik Bidöööö
@endofallhope .. alles selber gezeichnet? wenn ja ... verdammt geil bei den "flügeln" oben etwas zu dunkel find ich aber sonst top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@amrillo nunja sind halt homepages .. und waren vermutlich aufträge aber ich find sie etwas langweilig. 2nd ist das beste der 3. aber vermutlich auftrag -> man muss es ja so ausführen


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Hola,

ich mag gerne ein Banner haben aber ich kann das leider nicht. Bräuchte hilfe von euch. Kann mir das jemand zeigen/machen? Wäre sehr nett von euch.
Ich bin schon am verzweifeln. Einzige Vorgabe wäre es, das es blau ist ansonsten könnt ihr eurer Fantasie freien lauf lassen.
Wäre sehr nett von euch. Ich bekomme das noch nicht mal mit Paint hin, ein Banner zu basteln.
Also los ihr Bannerschmieder, zeigt was ihr könnt.




mfg dat uren


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

hier nochma meine antwort
tse wünsche hat der.
es muss blau sein tseeee
ma kuken was ich machen kann aber nid heute 
und nicht bevor ein paar leute meine neue sig da geflamt haben -.-


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hier nochma meine antwort
> tse wünsche hat der.
> es muss blau sein tseeee
> ma kuken was ich machen kann aber nid heute
> und nicht bevor ein paar leute meine neue sig da geflamt haben -.-




danke


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> ich mag gerne ein Banner haben aber ich kann das leider nicht. Bräuchte hilfe von euch. Kann mir das jemand zeigen/machen? Wäre sehr nett von euch.
> Ich bin schon am verzweifeln. Einzige Vorgabe wäre es, das es blau ist ansonsten könnt ihr eurer Fantasie freien lauf lassen.
> ...


immer schön bitte sagen und betteln


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

so, minas.
mich stört rechts der himmel von der farbe her, und das braun links obengleitet nicht schön in den rest des bildes.

ansonsten bisher noch nicht viel sonst zu bemängeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer schön bitte sagen und betteln




"Wäre sehr nett von euch!"^^


----------



## Zorkal (9. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> morgen kay? muss nun ma pennen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

"sehr sehr sehr nett" von euch <-- so musst du xD

naja wenn ichs morgen abend nid vergesse


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach dich hab ich fast vergessen xD
welches wolltest?


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

ich werde dich daran erinnern!


----------



## Zorkal (9. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach dich hab ich fast vergessen xD
> welches wolltest?


Kratos PSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

hab mir mal die freiheit genommen, dein bild n bisl zu bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

viel spass damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit meinte ich die psd datei die mal hier war. zu meiner sig.
Nach kurzen überlegungen und der ansicht das ich es doch nicht jedem geben will hab ich dieses jedoch wieder entfernt.
besser so frauzi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hab mir mal die freiheit genommen, dein bild n bisl zu bearbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was genau hast du daran geändert?
hab copyright drauf xD
ganz klein aber egal .. man darf kein bild von hjemanden ohne seine zustimmung ändern also lass das in zukunkft!


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

hab das braun n bisl weicheren übergang gemacht, und den himmel abgedunkelt^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

mir egal. Ich hab das Bild gemacht und hab es nicht freigegebn damit jeder es bearbeiten kann.
und eine ebene und dünkler machen toll ..


----------



## nalcarya (10. Oktober 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zum WARHAMMER Bildercontest (als es noch um einen Beta-Account ging)


Öh, ging es da nicht um selbst_gezeichnete_ Bilder? Oder hab ich des falsch im Kopf?:>

Mein Ansatz dazu war nämlich folgender (Goblinschamane auf Reitsquig):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nachdem mein Freund sowieso nen Beta-Acc bekommen hatte, hab ich's sein lassen ^.^


----------



## x3n0n (10. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Öh, ging es da nicht um selbst_gezeichnete_ Bilder? Oder hab ich des falsch im Kopf?:>
> 
> Mein Ansatz dazu war nämlich folgender (Goblinschamane auf Reitsquig):
> (Bild)
> aber nachdem mein Freund sowieso nen Beta-Acc bekommen hatte, hab ich's sein lassen ^.^


Das sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nicht so elendig faul wäre, würd ich das auch mal fertigstellen - aber ich hab ungefähr 50 (kein Scherz) halb fertige Werke in ungefähr dem Stadium in allen Ecken und Festplattenordnern rumfliegen :/


----------



## Fauzi (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hab mir mal die freiheit genommen, dein bild n bisl zu bearbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






> Geschrieben von Minastirit: Gestern, 23:15
> 
> viel spass damit




Wieso spielst du dich den so auf?

Und deine Copyrights kommen mir bisschen so vor wie das kleingeschriebene bei den Handygames im Fernseher..
Mach es doch dezent, aber trotzdem das man es sieht wenn du so verpicht darauf bist das man deine Bilder so lässt wie sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

meinte die psd datei die ich da gepostet hatte. hab ich aber editet und entfernt.
da sie nur für zokal war.

und wiso dezent machen? deine bilder nimmt auch keiner einfach so und bastelt damit rum. das ist einfach unhöflich. Mehr nicht.

Psd datei rechnet man damit gut kann übernommen werden.
Aber ein Normales Bild .. ich bitte dich. Man muss nicht auf jedes schreiben do not use


----------



## Zorkal (10. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viel spass damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo,Danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja, dann wenn du ne psd datei hier rein postest, bist du selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> deine bilder nimmt auch keiner einfach so und bastelt damit rum.



Vllt weil man mein Copyright sieht?
Hab nämlich gerade dein Bild kopiert und in PS eingefügt, ich hab reingezoomt, farben umgestellt aber kein copyright von dir gefunden.
Interessiert mich schon wo du das ranklatschst ^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

@zockal
kein ding du hast ja auch gefragt. 

bei dem bild ist es auf der rakete.
bei Psd datei merkt man es. Die von dem Bild habe ich aber nicht gepostet die Psd datei. War nur die von meiner linken sig (god of war)
So isses ja nicht das ich sag mimimi keiner darf was verwenden. nur ohne fragen ist einfach assi.
Oder geht ihr und nehmt einem das fahrad weg ohne zu fragen? Glaube nicht ;P


----------



## Fauzi (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenns kein Schloss hat... ^^


----------



## Theodaan (10. Oktober 2008)

Meine künstlerische Ader hat wieder zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbesserungsvorschlage nehme ich natürlich trotzdem entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Muss sagen,die gefällt mir
Was da vieleich noch reinkönnte,ist ein Rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal nen kleinen Rahmen drum gezaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht ob ich durfte,aber ich hab mir mal erlaubt den weissen Rand wegzumachen,der,wie ich finde,ein wenig stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//ältere version//
hier hast du mal die version,fals das nicht erwünscht war lösch ich alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (10. Oktober 2008)

passt schon, hatte da gar net mehr dran gedacht des zu entfernen da hier im Forum der BG für mich auch weiss ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Oktober 2008)

Sehr coole Idee!Die Farben harmonieren leider nicht so gut und den Rand find ich etwas kanting und unpassend.Aber mit ein bisschen Feintunig könnte das eine sehr coole Signatur werden.


----------



## Theodaan (10. Oktober 2008)

und nochmal geändert ^^   jetzt ist der Rahmen etwas dezenter.. finde das passt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (10. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @zockal
> kein ding du hast ja auch gefragt.
> 
> bei dem bild ist es auf der rakete.
> ...




zeit?


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Gestern so vor mich hingescribbelt, ich glaub ich muss mir mal wieder mehr Zeit für's Zeichnen nehmen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bauchnabel im Bleistiftscribbel sitzt falsch:>

*edit:* *aufavatarzeig* auch neu.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Oktober 2008)

Nur so hingescribbelt ? Dafür siehts aber ziemlich gut aus :> Also ich wäre schon froh wenn ich nur annähernd so gut zeichnen könnte^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2008)

äh also wenn ich zeichne siehts aus wie hingeka.... naja schlecht halt^^ also das is shcon hammermäßig^^


----------



## Theodaan (12. Oktober 2008)

und wieder etwas neues...  irgendwie habe ich zuviel Zeit im Moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. des Studium ist auch recht langweilig zur Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder was von mir(Noch nicht ganz zufrieden)...Feedback wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (12. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir(Noch nicht ganz zufrieden)...Feedback wäre super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Verpass ihn noch leuchtende Augen... als Blickfang. Dann nen kleinen dezenten Rahmen aus Blättern und Ranken drum und das dingen ist noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir(Noch nicht ganz zufrieden)...Feedback wäre super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was mich etwas stört ist das die figur (der ork) nicht wirklich anderst ist als der hintergrund. Versuch den Etwas hervorzuheben.
Ein Rahmen wär auch nicht soo verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (13. Oktober 2008)

Was neues :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

tut me sorry aber muss sagen mir gefallen beide nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide irgendwie so -.- weis auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gefällt das mit prince of persian ja immer noch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und dem blauen licht da)
Find das ist deine Beste was tiefe und Style angeht.
Klar die 2 sind gut eingearbeitet. Aber irgendwie sind sie so Wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was hat Cloud mit Gelb zu tun. 

Hab eine in Arbeit aber leider dauert die Arena warte Zeit atm nur 20sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wird schwer was zu machen *g*
und danach hatt ich keine lust mehr. Evtl Heute oder Morgen nocht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja man muss ja nicht immer was mit einem Backgroundstock machen^^ Deswegen hab ich halt was neues ausprobiert und mit C4D gearbeitet. Und es ist doch egal was Cloud mit Gelb zu tun hat. Es ist halt ne etwas buntere Sig ;>


----------



## Realcynn (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich mal hingesetzt und mir eine eigene Signatur gebastelt muss den Übergang noch irgendwie hinkriegen freue mich über Feedback

http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eigenesigrj2.png


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Schrift sieht mehr aus wie aus nem Starwarsfilm rausgerissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wurde Sig/Avatar erstellt. Es finden sich echt ein paar nette Sachen hier. 

btw: @ Chopi, ich glaub man schreibt den "Zwegat" (falls du den Schulden-Heini meinst)


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

-Doppelpost-

sry, Browser hat gelaggt


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Peter Zwegat (* 22. Februar 1950 in Berlin) ist Schuldnerberater und Sozialpädagoge [...]
Tatsache oO ,danke

So,damit das nicht zu offtopic wird...
Hat jemand eine Sammlung mit allerlei hintergründen/backgroundstocks oder wie sie alle heissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Peter Zwegat (* 22. Februar 1950 in Berlin) ist Schuldnerberater und Sozialpädagoge [...]
> Tatsache oO ,danke
> 
> So,damit das nicht zu offtopic wird...
> ...


Schau mal bei Planet Render unter den abstrakten Dingern.Da nehm ich meisten meine trendhurigen Abstraktstocks her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (14. Oktober 2008)

seid doch mal so lieb und haut ne bewertung raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Rahmen ist dort unten links zu sehr verzerrt,das sieht aus als ob ein kleines kind versucht hat,ein Rechteck zu malen. Sonst sieht das ganz nett aus,auch wenn ich nicht verstehe,was diese Kreise zeigen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (14. Oktober 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal hingesetzt und mir eine eigene Signatur gebastelt muss den Übergang noch irgendwie hinkriegen freue mich über Feedback
> 
> http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eigenesigrj2.png




hm... find die langweilig. ist nur ein auschnitt vom screenshot mit gelbem text drüber. Aber sie muss Dir ja gefallen, nicht uns. Daher mein persönliche Feedback an Dich :

üben üben üben, ggfs. Tutorials ausprobieren und nicht entmutigen lassen.

gruss
poTTo


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Planet Render unter den abstrakten Dingern.Da nehm ich meisten meine trendhurigen Abstraktstocks her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab jetzt 10 Minuten gesucht,aber nichts gefunden oO
Was meinst du genau?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder was von mir.
Nimmt mich mal wunder was ihr so findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ramen 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ramen 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Ramen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B/W (Test version gefällt mir persöndlich überhaupt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Also die Farbe sieht sowas von geil aus,könnte ich denk ganzen Tag ansehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem den ersten Rahmen find ich geil,da haste alles richtig gemacht (find ich  )
Nimm nur nicht das in s/w ,das wäre pure Verschwendung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Will auch auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gefällt 1 auch am besten. War auch V3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bw Wollt ich nur mal testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (14. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist dort unten links zu sehr verzerrt,das sieht aus als ob ein kleines kind versucht hat,ein Rechteck zu malen. Sonst sieht das ganz nett aus,auch wenn ich nicht verstehe,was diese Kreise zeigen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also des mit dem Rahmen ist eigentlich beabsichtigt..  

Der Stab befindet sich in einer Art Gefängnis (  dargestellt durch die Kreise welche ihn umringen ), daher auch der Titel "too mighty"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Schon klar,dass das Absicht ist,trotzdem sieht es für mich halt so aus :/


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2008)

@Minas:

Sorry, aber nope, gefällt mir absolut nicht. Dieses mal hast du es mit den Effekten total übertrieben. Es wirkt so, als ob an der linken Seite der Figur etwas fehlt und die Einfarbigkeit lässt den Charakter komplett untergehen. Ich bin kein Fan von überladenen Effekten und nur, weil man alle C4-Render benutzt, die man zur Verfügung hat, macht man eine Arbeit qualitativ nicht besser. Effekte sollten gezielt eingesetzt werden, um einzelne Eyecatcher zu definieren, aber eine Grafik nicht völlig dominieren. Weniger ist auch hier mehr.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein einziger c4d Render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja danke :/ Mir gefällts eben so. Und da ich alles wenn dann für mich mache find ich sie ganz gut ansich :/


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch ein anderes gemacht nun.

Black Rand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Rand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich am Besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja bin atm Bsile am rumspielen obs mit oder Ohne Rand machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Neue Signatur gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kritik und so plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keiner der es gut oder scheisse findet? oder was nich passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


menno


----------



## Shizuh (16. Oktober 2008)

@Minastirit

Das Anime Mädel hab ich aufm nem Wallpaper x'D (Google ist dein freund =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firelord 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firelord 2 (das erste find ich iwie gay..lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Also die sig find ich besser als die wallpapers ..

Irgendwie wirkt das ganze so hmm draufgeklatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry
und nen text dazu gebastelt.


----------



## Shizuh (16. Oktober 2008)

naja, bin halt nochn anfänger<.<


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

sig gefällt mir trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (16. Oktober 2008)

danke =D ich hab die nur gemacht weil alle anderen aus der "Serie" zu groß waren x'D
8hab iwie drei oder vier mit dem gleichem Text und was anderes dahinter)


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

ist einfach wallpaper gewesen das du ausgeschnitten hast und text drauf oder? oder tu ich mich da irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja .. syr


----------



## Bankchar (16. Oktober 2008)

So mal wieder langeweile gehabt und ne brushsig gemacht :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

Ganz schick, aber irgendwie finde ich, dass die Figur sehr draufgeklatscht wirkt.


----------



## Bankchar (17. Oktober 2008)

Das war n Stock, sprich die war schon so (;


----------



## Bankchar (19. Oktober 2008)

Und wieder etwas bunteres :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Sieht schön aus, Bankchar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

hat wer lust mir ne dragonball z oder gt sigi zu basteln,ne echt schöne?dan müsst ihr bushido nimmer ertragen !^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich unterstütze diesen Antrag mit einem lauten BIIIIIITTTTTTEE


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

Was dann geht bushido weg?
Ma kuken ob ich heut abend zeit hab xD
Entlich mal einer der was gibt wenn man ne sig macht für ihn *G*

edit meint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/vegeta2.jpg <-- v2
die hier hab ich ja mal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn du ne andere willst mach ich ne neue sofern zeit vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Die ist auch okay,aber ich mein irgendwas richtig geiles öhhm,dan kmomt bushido auch nieee wieder^^

Ich speichere die sigi auch.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

jo ich mach eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


welchen wilst als typ?

goku/vegeta/frezzer/cell? oder einer der kleinen? oder oder oder?

edit meint aber du darfst den bushido link nicht speichern nicht das jemand aus versehen das ding nochma hintut!


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ich speuicehr ja vegeta mein ich,ich will am besten goku nud vegeta ssj4 wenns geht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm da wird bild suchen schwer mit beiden .. aber mal schauen wieweit ich heute abend zeit und lust habe


----------



## nalcarya (20. Oktober 2008)

Goku: 
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z228/JR...on_ball_z_2.jpg
http://cdimg1.crunchyroll.com/i/spire3/021...ff6db0_full.jpg

Vegeta: 
http://br.geocities.com/reimlima/vegeta_ssj4.jpg

Beide: 
http://www.foroswebgratis.com/imagenes_for...sj41%5B1%5D.jpg
http://www.sprintusers.com/wallpapers/uplo...oku-vegeta2.jpg
http://knlssjlegendario.iespana.es/Goku%20...a%20SSJ%204.jpg

:x


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

oder es gibt so nette schöne frauen *haha ich bin so ein schleimer xD* die einfach nen link posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: das war ein kompliment und ein dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

Kannst du mir eine Sig aus dem Kamehasutra machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

ich geh mal davon aus das du es nicht falsch geschrieben hast.
Und ich kenn das was du meinst .. problem ist nicht das ich es nicht machen würde.. aber ob du es als sig behalten kannst ist 2te frage ..


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

Jo jo,w ir meinen schon das selbe und hmm ich würde auf 10 Minuten schätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mal im ersnt. Wenn du mal Zeit und nichts besseres zu tun hast wäre ne Sig von Alucard oder Ruffy cool. Von Ruffy aber nur in einem wirklich coolen Moment.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Oktober 2008)

@Qonix: Da ich grade langeweile hatte hab ich mal was gebastelt^^ Obs dir gefällt ist ne andere Sache, kannst ja noch Minas Sig abwarten :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Wtf oO
Also wenn das aus Langeweile entstanden ist...


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

98% meiner sigs sind weil mir langweilig ist .. was hab ich sonst für nen grund? bekomm ich geld? ne 
sonst was? ne

xD = langeweile


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm ich speuicehr ja vegeta mein ich,ich will am besten goku nud vegeta ssj4 wenns geht ^^



http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/dbz_v1.jpg
so gut?
wenn nicht mir wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/dbz_v1.jpg
> so gut?
> wenn nicht mir wayne
> 
> ...


its perfekt^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

Bidde Bidde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ne neue gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find die andere zwar auch geil aber ist etwas mono halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sollte bisle besser sein
bitte bewerten oder so ^^


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @Qonix: Da ich grade langeweile hatte hab ich mal was gebastelt^^ Obs dir gefällt ist ne andere Sache, kannst ja noch Minas Sig abwarten :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, danke viel mals.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

hmmm  ich muss da definitiv ncoh n bisserl üben mit photoshop um mit euch mithalten zu können^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Bidde Bidde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joda meint: Warten tun ich ich muss bis texte flamen tut.


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde deins sieht auch sehr gut aus Minas. Ist das aus nem bestimmten Anime oder einfach nur frei erfunden?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab das bild gefunden und Fands geil.
Hat mich an Ran aus Conan erinnert. <3 Anime Schoolgirls ....


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich mal an Fluchtpunkten versucht,hab ich das verstanden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Ralph Ruthe - Fals du hier vorbeischaust und was dagegen hast,dass ich dein Bild dazu benutzt hab,lösch ich das sofort wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

tust du mir sagen was von dir ist? die zeichnung da hinten? oder was Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Die zeichnung ist von ruthe.de,die Ruine von google. Ich hab nur das eine auf das andere gepackt und wollte wissen ob das halbwegs realistisch aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich finde schon einigermaßen^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

also schlecht isses nicht.
Vlt rand noch etwas verweichen.
und etwas mehr einfliessen lassen.

aber ansich schauts ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser als gewisse andere von dir
*hust ich sag nur chopi vs eier* (insider) hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Das war doch nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das du mich daran errinern musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

leider habe ich das bild gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär aber geil *g*
Naja wird langsam was.

Gogo kann nur besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd mich über Feedback freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

schatten aus dem gesicht nehmen da. finde der stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sonst nunja ganz nett aber bin nicht wirklich fan von den filter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unser render wirkt halt bisle aufgesetzt
versuch mal mit brusch etc etwas mehr einzuarbeiten wenn du z.b. mit meiner sig vergleichst. Klar bin lange nicht top aber ich mein ja nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll halt harmonischer übergang sein.


----------



## chopi (22. Oktober 2008)

So,mal was neues gemacht,wie immer nicht zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Feedback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arbeitszeit - 20 Minuten inkl. Font aussuchen
Ebenen - 6


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

(21:48:32) [c=1]Dr.Pole[/c=4]: naja,haste feedback zu meiner?
(21:48:58) Raise Hell or go Cry Emo Kid: naja übergang fehlt
(21:49:03) Raise Hell or go Cry Emo Kid: farben passen nicht ...
(21:49:07) Raise Hell or go Cry Emo Kid: lila kuh ? 
(21:49:10) Raise Hell or go Cry Emo Kid: kann man ändern xD
(21:49:22) Raise Hell or go Cry Emo Kid: und schrift find ich zu gross
(21:49:33) Raise Hell or go Cry Emo Kid: dann wenig einarbeitung kuh-> background


Damit ich meinung nicht 2mal schreiben muss. *Gespannt auf seine v2 bin mit übergang* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint : ahja nun darf ich ja meine posts zum mybuffed fanclub veröffentlichen
hab ja leider nicht gewonnen naja .. was solls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

was neues von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut bisle nachgemacht mit anderem render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds gangz gut


----------



## Bankchar (22. Oktober 2008)

Mit abstand deine beste minas !! xDD

Liegt vllt aber auch an den tut :> naja mehr anschauen und besser werden (sag ich dir ja imnmer xD)


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

Von dem tut hab ich im grunde nur 1 info gefunden xD das mit dem topaz dingens.. das runtergeladen und so gemacht.
+ render halt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 50% vom tut hab ich anders gemacht aber egal *g* (lass mir nicht gern was sagen)
trozdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch mal ne neue gebastelt^^

Finde ja das is meine beste Arbeit bis jetzt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Oktober 2008)

Woa sieht des geil aus^^ des is ja hammer muhahah der kleine darth vader hat als kind schon gerne mit seinem lichtschwert gespielt ^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

löööl aber thx das dir des gefällt^^


meine frau hat zuerst gemeckert wegen (O-Ton) "der Kelle in der hand"^^
Aber i hab mich net beirren lassen^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. Oktober 2008)

Hätte mal eine Frage:
Ich will für meinen Desktop ein Bild aus der Googlesuche nehmen, problem ist, das es zu klein ist, also wenn ich es Strecke ist es total verzerrt, wollte Fragen wie ichn das gebacken bekomme, das es ganz schön und klar ist.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

suchs in deiner passenden auflösung^^ 

weil i wüsst jetzt net wie du des vergrößern kannst ohne quali verlust


----------



## chopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Da hat Dracun eig schon alles aufgezält,was man machen könnte. So das Bild hinzubekommen wirst du nicht schaffen.


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

chopi dein neues teils ieht richtig kuschelig aus^^

gefällt mir dat MUH


----------



## chopi (23. Oktober 2008)

So,nachdem mir ein paar Leute gesagt haben "Junge,einarbeiten! Du musst die Dinger einarbeiten" hab ich mich mal die Taurensig verschandelt,zum üben. Wie isses geworden (also dass es scheisse aussieht,seh ich selber,aber ist es ein Anfang?)
Ausserden die Schrift ein klein wenig verändert,aber darum geht es hier nicht.
Die Augen sind nu auch rot,fand ich irgendwie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

für was mach ich mir die mühe und gibt dir extra eins wie ich es machen würd und du tust dann trozdem nid machen? :/
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*
das grün kannst ja wegnehmen hast ja psd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (23. Oktober 2008)

Ist ein Anfang,ja.Du solltest mal anfangen mit Brushes zu arbeiten und schau dir am besten viele Tutorials an die Signaturen thematisieren.

@ChopiSD würd ich gerne haben


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

er will ja nidma meine hinweise beachten :/ /schniff

wie auch immer ich geh mal pennen .. mist eigentlich wollt ich noch neues background für ipod machen .. naja morgen evtl^^


----------



## chopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Mina,ich hab deine Pds ja studiert *g*
Nur versteh ich deine Hinweise teilweise nichtma >.>
Zorkal,gib am besten msn-addy,dann kann ich dich bissl zuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bzw,nimm meine grzesiek93@hotmail.de)


----------



## Zorkal (23. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mina,ich hab deine Pds ja studiert *g*
> Nur versteh ich deine Hinweise teilweise nichtma >.>
> Zorkal,gib am besten msn-addy,dann kann ich dich bissl zuspammen
> 
> ...


Habe kein MSN ;(.Hast du Skype/icq?


Achja:Hab mich auch mal dran versucht und bin jetzt fast fertig:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mina,ich hab deine Pds ja studiert *g*
> Nur versteh ich deine Hinweise teilweise nichtma >.>
> Zorkal,gib am besten msn-addy,dann kann ich dich bissl zuspammen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nicht so der erklär typ^^
halt so mit brush und co bisle einarbeiten. Brush > einfach verwischen

aber um euch 2 bekomm ich angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich komm nicht klar,wie ich einarbeiten soll und du sagst "und bissl einarbeiten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist halt so Bisle .. ach bin kein guter erklär typ ..
halt so machen das es nicht ausschaut wie wenn du klatsch hier bild 1 hier bild 2 merkst sondern denkst die gehören effektiv zusammen.

gibt soooo viele tuts dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. http://www.gfx-sector.de/fireball/drugi/si...beitungstut.jpg

oder man machts so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nach gefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (24. Oktober 2008)

Mal was ganze einfaches, bin noch am tüfteln was Bildbearbetiung angeht.

look @ my Sig


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Back to topic pls





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Back to topic pls


Wie meinste das denn? oO


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie meinste das denn? oO


Indem man sowas postet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Indem man sowas postet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bist du souljah?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> bist du souljah?^^


Inwiefern?

Die 2. Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

weil da  souljah steht, aber ich denk mal du bist souljah, von daher: sieht sehr sehr sehr gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> weil da  souljah steht, aber ich denk mal du bist souljah, von daher: sieht sehr sehr sehr gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich gesagt das die von mir sind?^^ 

Hab gesagt back to topic, dann "wie meinste das" und dann hab ich schnell was als beispiel gegoogelt

So jez aber was von mir damit du glücklich bist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

gefallen mir total gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> 
> Die 2. Version:
> 
> ...



tut mir nicht gefallen tun  ...

Viel zu grelles licht/doofe schrift.

bild 2 v2 schaut ganz gut aus
auch wenns mir schon vom render her nicht gefällt und halt diese punkte überall 
dafür ist einarbeitung ganz gut

btw klunker xD man kanns auch übertreiben mit sehr sehr sehr gut Oo


----------



## Klunker (24. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tut mir nicht gefallen tun  ...
> 
> Viel zu grelles licht/doofe schrift.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste auch mal sein, aber ich mag die wirklich. btw machste mir mal ne neue? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Indem man sowas postet:


Ich weis,was Back to Topic heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur ist im Designthread Signaturen posten genauso passend wie darüber labern und helfen,ne?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2008)

So hab mich mal ein wenig hingesetzt und mal geschaut was ich so aus den Fotos unseres Weihnachtbaumes vom letzten Jahr für ein Schönes Bannerleinchen für dieses Jahr hinkriege ist nicht wirklich viel aber es geht um die Botschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Unlesbar und ganz schlechte Lichtverhältnise


----------



## Zorkal (24. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So hab mich mal ein wenig hingesetzt und mal geschaut was ich so aus den Fotos unseres Weihnachtbaumes vom letzten Jahr für ein Schönes Bannerleinchen für dieses Jahr hinkriege ist nicht wirklich viel aber es geht um die Botschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einen unpassenderen Font hattest du nicht zur Hand?:>


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Oktober 2008)

Als Bild find ich's nicht schlecht, aber vlt, weil mir alles Dunkle eh ganz gut gefällt und ich nicht versucht habe, die Schrift zu entziffern >.<

Würde es etwas heller versuchen und definitiv ne deutlichere Schriftart nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin wohl der einzige der keine Probleme hat Frakturschriften zu lesen... ^^


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gibt soooo viele tuts dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habs versucht,wie isses geworden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (24. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich habs versucht,wie isses geworden?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Riesenfortschritt zum Kram davor Jetzt noch etwas mit Smudges usw. arbeiten und dann sehen die auch super aus.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Riesenfortschritt zum Kram davor Jetzt noch etwas mit Smudges usw. arbeiten und dann sehen die auch super aus.


Das war ja auch meine erste Arbeit,die ich mit nem Tutorial gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Smudged sind sogar drin,nur sieht man die nicht wirklich (Hab sogar nen eigenen smudgebrush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kann sie nur nicht als Signatur nehmen,weil ich Animal Crossing an sich garnicht gezockt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (24. Oktober 2008)

Hast nichts verpasst ;D


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

kann jemand meinen Avatar zum springen bringen?


----------



## Spectrales (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich dacht emir,ich mach das Tut noch drölfzehn mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das hier besser geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

find jetzige sig version besser .. so schaut der einfach hell wie weis uach nid aus -.-+ total dunkler background


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2008)

So hab ein wenig an der Helligkeit und der größe rumgefummelt... wer die Schrift jetzt immernoch nicht lesen kann sollte entweder zum Augenarzt oder sich schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find jetzige sig version besser .. so schaut der einfach hell wie weis uach nid aus -.-+ total dunkler background


Und was sagste zu der Animal Crossing sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

naja .. background pixelig
und soo gut eingearbeitet isses auch irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
du wolltest das ich dich flame eh bewerte^^


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Solangsam wirds peinlich >.>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. Oktober 2008)

So auch mal wieder was neues :> Die Sig war allerdings net geplant, sondern hab mir einfach den stock genommen und dann aus langeweile einfach so angefangen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja eher ne schlichte arbeit und gefallen tut sie mir auch net so dolle xD


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2008)

bankchar mir gefällt ja der render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lalalalala jessica alba lalalala 


war langezeit mein wallpaper  aber ihr alle kennt das ja .. freundin und ex haben beide was dagegen .. und da man beide liebt verzichtet man drauf :/
bosle leer aber wirklich schlecht isses ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 light ist jedenfalls gut gemacht. oder war das beim stock dabei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw das musst mir mal bisle erklären wenn dir langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

Mein Imperator is das so wie Sie es sich gewünscht haben???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Animierten TS konnte i leider net einsetzen ...werde aber mal weiter testen was i machen kann damit es funzt^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Mein schüler,viel hast du getan für das Imperium ich erhebe dich hiermit zum Rang des Sith lords,2 schwerter bekommen du sollst! xD


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU^^

Mit 2 Lichtschwertern mir die Gliedmaßen absäbeln....geil^^...ähh mist verdammt meinte anderen die Gliedmaßen absäbeln^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

waaaa wie sie halt mein bild futsch machen -.- WAAAAAA
saytan bekommt nie wieder was .. nein tut er nicht ..


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

find ich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht so spannend aber passt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find besonders den teil rechts gut (die linien die so halbwegs da sind)


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allein schon der Render,göttlich.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kleine hat was dämonisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was verdammt geiles ansich.
lieblingschar aus der sendung.

*muss töten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Juhu willkommen im club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich find den Hund allerdings auch geil.
Naja,und den Family guy himself natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Naja,und den Family guy himself natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Peter Griffin, Ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Du hast nicht zufällig zeit,um ein Tutorial zu der Sig zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder wenigstens die Psd geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig zeit,um ein Tutorial zu der Sig zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. www.Google.de
2. Wieso, deine sieht doch geil aus,
nur die linke seite müsstest du mehr füllen


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

xD chopi sagst du das nicht bei jeder sig? lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xD chopi sagst du das nicht bei jeder sig? lalala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich sag ich das bei jeder,weil die alle geil aussehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selber würde da nie auf die ganzen efekte kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

....
nein ich komme auch nie selber auf effekte ...
google
signatur
ah da is ja eine text und ha kukt ich hab ne neue?

..... will mir mal ipod wallpaper machen aber mir fehlt immer die zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder auf die schnelle was gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

der vogel is ja ma geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles selber gemacht? wenn ja .. WTF WAHNSINN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das leuchten etc einfach nur porno^^
schrift nunja ganz gut nur kapier ich nid was dieser kopf damit zu tun hat.

aber leuchten von dem ding is geil.
Du mir zeigen tun wie du das gemacht hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der vogel is ja ma geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jetzt kommt der peinliche Teil. Ich hab dieses Bild hier verwendet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kopf ist das Symbol vom Anime Souleater und ich find den derbe cool.^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

achso -.-^^

bäh und ich wollt wissen wie man das ding macht ;P dachte du hast black vogel genommen undganzen effis reingetan .. wär zwar aufwand aber machbar ..
edit meint: naja egal wird neues wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmmm mal kuken was ich draus machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> achso -.-^^
> 
> bäh und ich wollt wissen wie man das ding macht ;P dachte du hast black vogel genommen undganzen effis reingetan .. wär zwar aufwand aber machbar ..
> edit meint: naja egal wird neues wallpaper
> ...



Naja irgendwie so wird er ursprünglich wohl auch mal entstanden sein.^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

jo und wie nimmt mich ja eben wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal mal wallpaper draus basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint. oder einfach als wallpaper
zentriert
rand black
fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ganz passend für den kleinen arbeits bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Leute?
ich mach hier grad ein Tutorial und frage mich,woher der Ersteller so einen Hintergrund hat,der nicht wirklich ein richtiger Wallpaper,aber auch kein einfacher farbverlauf oder so ist,halt son Mittelding



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus dem Tutorial,da seht ihr den Hintergrund 

*(Bild kommt nicht von mir sondern von dem ersteller des Tutorials etc.)*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

bg ist häuser + viel viel blau effekt
+ etwas verschwimmen
vermutlich selber gemacht

link zum tut da sollte es stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soo gut ist das bild aber auch nid .. hab heute schon ein besseres dazu gesehen

edit meint: ahja und ich mach heute abend sofern zeit vorhanden ist auch eine damit .. damit ihr nicht immer mekert das in meiner sig keine frau ist^^


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja,war halt nur ein Beispiel für diese Art von Bgs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Tutorial ist blöd,nur einzelne Teile werden auch wirklich erklärt bzw im Tut erwähnt :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2008)

So und hier nochmal der Versuch an einem kleinen Weihnachtswallpaper xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, das ist nicht meine Auflösung... keine Ahnung was Imageshack da beim uploaden gemacht hat... das war für 1280*1024 ausgelegt xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Tutorial ist blöd,nur einzelne Teile werden auch wirklich erklärt bzw im Tut erwähnt :/


mir wayne aeon schaut n1 aus

darum hab ich mal bild gemacht

c&c plx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



INput von gorsser meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf black bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


merkt man unterschied. v2 natürlich besser^^


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

Find ich sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem das 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

will weiter noch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja find render etwas unpassend .. wär besser wenn man da mehr von siet.
Ansich ganz gut aber  achte etwas auf einarbeitung. Render -> Bg.
Sonst find ichs ganz gut


----------



## nalcarya (28. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut! <3

Aber nochmal zu diesem Bild von dem Vogel/Phönix... wo kommt das her? Ich würde es gerne für etwas benutzen, tue das aber ungerne ohne zu wissen wo es her ist bzw unter was für Copyrights es fällt :x


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut! <3
> 
> Aber nochmal zu diesem Bild von dem Vogel/Phönix... wo kommt das her? Ich würde es gerne für etwas benutzen, tue das aber ungerne ohne zu wissen wo es her ist bzw unter was für Copyrights es fällt :x



und meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bild hat nen ©
pmend <-- steht da^^

daher weis ich auch nid ob dus verwenden darfst.
Da ich es ja nicht verkaufe denke ich einfach so bilder machen damit sollte schon gehen. sonst kann er mich ja anschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (28. Oktober 2008)

Das Bild hab ich bei Google Bilder rausgefischt. Unter welchem stichwort weiß ich auch nichtmehr.^^


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

da du es nur zugeschnitten hast und irgendeine schrift dazu
2/10


----------



## Kangrim (28. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> da du es nur zugeschnitten hast und irgendeine schrift dazu
> 2/10




Seit wann ist der Thread zum bewerten?


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der Thread zum bewerten?




XD sry falscher thread ROFl xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß kein meisterwerk^^

Edith: ok sieht wirklich nicht gut aus  mist >.<


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

besser als das eine von chopi *g* 
naja so wirklich shit isses nid .. bisle doof das es anderes weiss ist hals das forum hier hat und bisle pixelig und naja .. aber für anfang hats was *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Oktober 2008)

So dann zeig auch mal meine neue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

Welche Programme nehmt ihr denn so zum bearbeiten?


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Leude?
Weis nicht,was ich da noch machen kann,so ist die natürlich noch nicht fertig :/
Vorschläge? (Typo kommt dann noch am Ende.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Oktober 2008)

- C4d, die dann auf aufhellen, negativ multiplizieren oder linear abwedeln (musst halt schauen was am besten aussieht). Dann, wenn du willst noch auf Filter > Verflüssigen, kommt auch ganz cool.

-Brushes

-Splatter Brushes + Clipping Masks 

Achja, den Rand würde ich immer als letztes machen, da die Effekte sonst über den Rand gehen und das sieht nicht so schön aus :>


----------



## Minastirit (29. Oktober 2008)

bankchar du bist sooo fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja chopi schonmal besser als am anfang .. hab eh keine zeit atm muss noch bild für kolegen machen (für irgend sone porno seite die ermachen muss ;P) 
und nen wallpaper für mein ipod

und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bankchar du bist sooo fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso bin ich fies ? Ich hab im doch nur Tips gegeben :>


----------



## Minastirit (29. Oktober 2008)

weil er fast alles mit brushes versucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g* war aber auch eher ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub ohne dich würd ich jetzt noch shit sigs mit leucht ramen um die bilder machen Oo


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Leuchtsigs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja,ich wusste nicht mehr,was man machen musste,hab noch n bischen mit Farbverläufen gespielt,hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da hier eh nur blödes kommt,geh ich damit in den Sigbewertungsthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//Edit - Ich merk grad,ich hab ja die Version mit diesem Komischen C4D gepostet...Sagt obs passt,wenn nicht mach ichs raus.
//Edit² - Hab nochmal die Version ohne C4D reingepackt.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Oktober 2008)

immer wenn ich was sag sagste d bist fies xD
also lass ich es ma und bastle weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> immer wenn ich was sag sagste d bist fies xD
> also lass ich es ma und bastle weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich noch nie gesagt. oO
Sag ruhig,vllt bissl genauer,dann lern ich wenigstens aus den Fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Oktober 2008)

hab mal nen ipod wallpaper gemacht

erste versuch war total mist .. habs versaut
und das zweite find ich aber ganz gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das andere .. ich finds irgendwie verkakt aber naja 
bild dir deine meinung xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn sie einer für seinen ipod will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur zu. Solange man nix ändert is mir egal


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2008)

kann ich die auch für mein handy benutzen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kann ich die auch für mein handy benutzen?^^


du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab mal nen ipod wallpaper gemacht
> 
> erste versuch war total mist .. habs versaut
> und das zweite find ich aber ganz gut
> ...




DU!
Schneid das zweite Bild richtig zu, mach dir die als Sig und du bist mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> DU!
> Schneid das zweite Bild richtig zu, mach dir die als Sig und du bist mein Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann darfst du mir aber nimmer DU sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm problem ist das ich das ganze halt auf 480x320 gemach hab .. das ganze wide zu machen hmm ich kuk mal ob ich was machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Noch nicht zu 100% fertig...
Vorallem fehlt die typo,irgendwelche Vorschläge?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

@ chopi: nein, mir fällt nix ein, aber allein dafür, dass es tloz ist würdste 10/10 bekommen


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> DU!
> Schneid das zweite Bild richtig zu, mach dir die als Sig und du bist mein Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


syr heut nimmer dazu gekommen und geh nun pennen weil ich verdammt müde bin .. morgen evtl aber versprchen kann ichs nid .. syr


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch mal was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

gefällt mir ganz gut.
Arm ist etwas nicht so eingearbeitet. und find sind bisle viele effekte die messy wirken.

sonst. . render ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 p0rn0 babe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so mr.kritiker was sagst du dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

der effekt würd ich nid über die titten laufen lassen.
allgemein zuviel licht bling bling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bg ist ganz gut
Ramen find ich doof .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABER GIEV RENDER PLX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neeeeeed

und 2nd naja bg hast bisle versaut find ich
an gewissen stellen eckig und kantig (render)
und was das myo bedeuten soll weis ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Myo= Der Charakter^^

Ist aus nem "Manga" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD

ja das zweite hab ich iwie versaut naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

aber schickst du mir bittteeee den render?
das girl
plxxxxx

dann mach ich dir auch deine sig wenn du die noch willst^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

xD sitze eig. grad im Praktikum und bastle halt so sachen wenn ich nix zutun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich daheim bin kann ich es dir schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil die würd ganz gut als wallpaper für ipod dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


etwas drehen und so und dann passts
edit meint will nur den render nid die psd oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mach ich schon selber^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5677:Eigener_dragonJPG.png]
Sry Is mein erster Versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> [attachment=5677:Eigener_dragonJPG.png]
> 
> Sry Is mein erster Versuch
> 
> ...




Lustige Texte passen find ich nicht zu Bildern solcher Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

Will jetzt auch mal versuchen meine eigene Signatur zu erstellen. Welches Programm ist einfach zu bedienen und gut für den Anfang? Gimp? Paint? Photoshop?


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Will jetzt auch mal versuchen meine eigene Signatur zu erstellen. Welches Programm ist einfach zu bedienen und gut für den Anfang? Gimp? Paint? Photoshop?




Für den Anfang empfehle ich dir Gim& Paint wenn du einige Monate übung hast kannst du dich an photoshop wagen.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

photoshop ist auch gut nur kostet das xD
hab mit paint angefangen
und binn dann zu photoshop demo
und am ende dann zu cs3 photoshop


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> photoshop ist auch gut nur kostet das xD
> hab mit paint angefangen
> und binn dann zu photoshop demo
> und am ende dann zu cs3 photoshop


mit cs3 arbeite ich auch!

Naja es gibt natürlich auch wege wie man nicht für photoshop bezahlen muss, aber sowas hat in solch einem Forum nix verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub das sollte jedem bekannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm mich interessiert ja wie cs4 so ausschaut bzw was für unterschiede es hat


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

ist cs4 überhaupt schon angekündigt?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

is schon draussen .. wenn ich ne festplatte dabei hätt ich das ding am montag XD
http://www.adobe.com/de/products/photoshop/photoshop/


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Achso lol^^

Naja ich bleibe erstmal bei cs3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5680:800_by_6...07124827.jpg]

Hab ich mit Gimp gemacht findet ihr das gut?


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> [attachment=5680:800_by_6...07124827.jpg]
> 
> Hab ich mit Gimp gemacht findet ihr das gut?


Versuch mal das zu einer signature zuzuschneiden^^

und evtl. etwas mit verschiedenen effekten ausprobieren.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie soll ichd as zu meiner Signatur machen muss es irgendwo hochladen


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

imagehack etc hochladen
verlinken ..
is doch nid schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum bild .. mach mehr effekte rein dann wird das was.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> imagehack etc hochladen
> verlinken ..
> is doch nid schwer
> 
> ...




haha pwnd war erster XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> imagehack etc hochladen
> verlinken ..
> is doch nid schwer
> 
> ...



Mhm ok... ich versuch maln bsischen dran rumzubasteln...
HAbe aber immer Angst das Bild zu versauen. Kenne die vielen funktionen nohch nich


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Mhm ok... ich versuch maln bsischen dran rumzubasteln...
> HAbe aber immer Angst das Bild zu versauen. Kenne die vielen funktionen nohch nich


es gibt ja die funktion die lezten aktionen rückgängig zu machen, deswegen kannste ruhig ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> haha pwnd war erster XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zwei deppen ein gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @igi
genau darum macht man ebenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verkakst du was kannst du es leicht wieder rückgäng mache ;D


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

N Bisschen Bearbeitet.. Naja glaub eher schlechter geworden ^^
Aber ich werd dranbleiben vielleicht krieg ich bald maln richtig geiles hin
[attachment=5683:newanime.jpg]


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> N Bisschen Bearbeitet.. Naja glaub eher schlechter geworden ^^
> Aber ich werd dranbleiben vielleicht krieg ich bald maln richtig geiles hin


Also wenn du seit ner halben Stunde GIMP hast,dann ist das nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mina wird das jetzt nicht gefallen,was ich sage,aber am besten ist es,wenn man mit ein paar tutorials anfängt,damit man das Programm kennenlernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Zwischendurch kann man natürlich auch mal was ohne tut machen)


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

doch stimmt schon ;P nur weil ich es nie mit tut sondern eher mit bankchar zusapmmen gemacht hab muss es nicht jeder so machen wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad voll im Design Wahn macht voll Spaß... Hab wieder eins gemacht das im Hintergrund sollen flammen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=5684:11506711...il_anime.jpg]

Muss mich jetzt mal entscheiden was ich als Sig nehme


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

"Nimm" sie xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht viel besser aus wie die andere


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab sie genommen nur jetzt is meine Signatur ,, voll fett ".
Aber verkleiner möcht ich sie eben auch nicht -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

omg änder das schnell, sonst kriegste ne nachricht vom admin das sie zu groß ist. Dreh sie so wie bei mir.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

Ist das so ok?


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Schneids an den seiten etwas zurecht und macht die schrift dementsprechend wieder gerade^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

jokker me = waiting 4 etwas^^


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

ich versuch das bild schmäler zu machen weiss aber nicht wies geht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Oktober 2008)

Hier chopi die Vorlage Und für alle Ich würde gern richtig geiles Hertha BSC berlin bild haben mit logo, spieler Arne Friedrich und so! Vorlage is das bild hier!

[attachment=5686:47a5289596889.jpg]

 [attachment=5687:arne_fri...idth_147.jpg]
Das sollte Der arne dan mit Drauf sein pls

Wäre echt Super nett ach ja die vorlage soll so groß bleiben also das stadion danke!


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

So,ich poste es nochmal hier rein,fals jemand neugierig nach dem Ergebnis ist *g*
Xaye gefällts,also mach ich nicht weiter^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Oktober 2008)

Sieht schon nich schlecht aus aber kann noch jemand sein machen oder so? ^^


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss dringent die Methoden ändern,bis jetzt mach ich immer Render vervielfachen und smudgen +efekte :/
Naja,meine neueste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feedback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2008)

ich hasse kirby! aber ansosten siehts ganz gut aus...
auch wenn kirby als pummeliges rosa etwas nicht sooo sehr aus dem rot hervorsticht


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,ich poste es nochmal hier rein,fals jemand neugierig nach dem Ergebnis ist *g*
> Xaye gefällts,also mach ich nicht weiter^^
> 
> 
> ...


n1 n1 n1
naja hertha ftw! da kann doch hertha morgen nur winnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. November 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hier chopi die Vorlage Und für alle Ich würde gern richtig geiles Hertha BSC berlin bild haben mit logo, spieler Arne Friedrich und so! Vorlage is das bild hier!
> 
> [attachment=5686:47a5289596889.jpg]
> 
> ...



hach wie ich fussball liebe .. hmm naja eigentlich nicht .. ich mach ma was kurz aber nid flamen wenns mist wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND @JOKKER!!! WAAAA WILL IMMER NOCH DAS BILD HABEN PLXPLXPLXPLXPLX DREH HIER NOCH DURCH (nein ich hab kein alk getrunken .. zumindest heute nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei .. hmm ok ganz früh)
edit meint @chopi .. bewertet hab ich dich am anderen ort du weisst schon xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. November 2008)

hier mal meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hier mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*sabber* Das is Geilö echt Geilöööö!


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Die hab ich gründlich in den Sand gesetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die hab ich gründlich in den Sand gesetzt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es geht sollte halt irgendwie nich was dabei stehen oder so... Das Bild ist irgendwie ausdruckslos...


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Ich finde es geht sollte halt irgendwie nich was dabei stehen oder so... Das Bild ist irgendwie ausdruckslos...


Ich hab fast nie ne Idee,was ich in Sig´s schreiben könnte :/ Haste ne Idee?^^


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. November 2008)

Mhm das Viech auf dem Bild sit ja n Roboter oder....
Ohje ich bin in Sprüche erfinden auch nicht grade der beste.....

Irgendwas halt was mit der Figur zutun hat...
Wenn der Roboter ne Pistole häte würde ich jetzt: PeW PeW daneben schreiben xD


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Mhm das Viech auf dem Bild sit ja n Roboter oder....
> Ohje ich bin in Sprüche erfinden auch nicht grade der beste.....
> 
> Irgendwas halt was mit der Figur zutun hat...
> Wenn der Roboter ne Pistole häte würde ich jetzt: PeW PeW daneben schreiben xD


Der Roboter ist aus "per anhalter durch die galaxis" und heisst Marvin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Ach komm, zu einem manisch-depressivem Roboter müssten einem doch eigentlich genug Sachen einfallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit 
"I knew it"


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Ist das auch "zu mono" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(seh grad,der Schlagschatten ist abgeschnitten am unteren Ende,überseht das mal bitte *g*)


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. November 2008)

Das find ich geil... Glei mal speishern... XD


----------



## Kangrim (1. November 2008)

Es hat sicherlich keiner nen Link zu einem  Tutorial wo einem gezeigt wird, wie man die Figuren aus den Signaturen rausragen lässt?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. November 2008)

Mal bissen langeweile gehabt und was gemacht für onkelz fans ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chopi deins sieht auch super Geil aus!


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Kangrimm,du benutzt Photoshop?
Nimm dir zuerst den ganzen Render und wähl schonmal das aus,was rausragen soll. Das kopierst du auf ne neue Ebene.
Als nächstes schaust du,wie groß die Sig sein soll (du wählst es aus) dann auf invertieren (oder wie das auch immer heisst,jedenfalls die auswahl umdrehn *g*)
Danach löschst du alles. Jetzt solltest du ein Rechteck mit dem Render haben +die ausgewählte Sache. Der Ebene mit der herausragenden Sache verleisst du noch einen Schlagschatten.

Verstanden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch wenn mir die schrift oben und unten nicht ganz so zusagt... find ich siehts geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Kangrimm,du benutzt Photoshop?
> Nimm dir zuerst den ganzen Render und wähl schonmal das aus,was rausragen soll. Das kopierst du auf ne neue Ebene.
> Als nächstes schaust du,wie groß die Sig sein soll (du wählst es aus) dann auf invertieren (oder wie das auch immer heisst,jedenfalls die auswahl umdrehn *g*)
> Danach löschst du alles. Jetzt solltest du ein Rechteck mit dem Render haben +die ausgewählte Sache. Der Ebene mit der herausragenden Sache verleisst du noch einen Schlagschatten.
> ...



Ja dankesehr ich werds mal versuchen.


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

So,ich mach jetzt nochmal gleich ein Bildertut,das dürft ihr nicht ohne meine Erlaubnis kopieren etc.

*1. Ihr such euch einen Render aus,der etwas "herausragendes" hat. Ich hab den Kerl hier genommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ihr wählt das aus,was herausragen soll und kopiert es auf eine neue Ebene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Wenn ihr das kopiert habt,wisst ihr schon,wo der Rahmen ist. Löscht nun alles aus dem eigentlichen Render,das nicht in die Signatur passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Jetzt packt ihr noch einen Schlagschatten auf die Ebene mit dem herausragenden Element (spielt ein wenig mit den Werten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

(Jetzt müsst ihr die Signatur an sich bauen,viel Spaß *g*)

*5. Ihr macht einen Border (Rand) und radiert den Teil weg,der "unter" dem Popout ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
hf&gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Kangrim (1. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,ich mach jetzt nochmal gleich ein Bildertut,das dürft ihr nicht ohne meine Erlaubnis kopieren etc.
> 
> *1. Ihr such euch einen Render aus,der etwas "herausragendes" hat. Ich hab den Kerl hier genommen.
> 
> ...




Nice vielen dank Chopi! Sehr gut beschrieben!


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nice vielen dank Chopi! Sehr gut beschrieben!


Dafür will ich aber sehen,was du daraus gemacht hast *g*

Hab mal wieder ne neue,wie immer vollkommen unlogisch und hirnrissig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dafür will ich aber sehen,was du daraus gemacht hast *g*
> 
> Hab mal wieder ne neue,wie immer vollkommen unlogisch und hirnrissig
> 
> ...




Ok ich sitz grade drann aber darfst nicht zu viel erwarten^^.


Edit:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja die qualität ist sehr schlecht da muss man noch viel drann machen. Als was für ein Format spreichert ihr das, damit das rausragende transparent bleibt? das bei mir ist grade ein PNG.


----------



## Jokkerino (1. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok ich sitz grade drann aber darfst nicht zu viel erwarten^^.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...




Versuch mal mit eine mit Gitarre zu finden, bass find ich ist net so toll


----------



## Kangrim (2. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Versuch mal mit eine mit Gitarre zu finden, bass find ich ist net so toll




Hier jetzt eines mit Gitarre.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin stolz auf mich. Ich würde glatt behaupten das ist mein bestes Werk bisher.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist das auch "zu mono" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meiner meinung nach eine der besten die du je gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim wtf panda hast du ein paar fehler gemacht (kopf .. da die ecken^^) 
find aber die idee wie immer geil XD


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *sabber* Das is Geilö echt Geilöööö!


bidde ^^ wenns dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss auch ma wieder neue machen

gradma mit chopis tut was machen *g*


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach eine der besten die du je gemacht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab den Render nicht mehr zur Hand,aber der Panda hatte ne Tasche um die Schulter,deshalb der grüne Balken rechts unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

mein eigentlich links..


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

und bäm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm muss ich noch etwas editen -.- forum hat anderes weiss arg


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

Oder einfach als Png speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//100 Seiten Designthread,das muss gefeiert werden! *Hier meine erste Arbeit in dem Thread:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm muss ich noch etwas editen -.- forum hat anderes weiss arg
habs mal editet^^

chopi meint man muss png machen XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. November 2008)

Bekomm ich kein feedback?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

So wie ich das sehe,hast du den Schlagschatten auf den ganzen Render gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Bock gehabt,die Gitarre zu kopieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hintergrund ist ein bischen eintönig,aber das sagen die mir auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die olle hat nen netten Vorbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser als die,die du atm in der Sig hast,ein Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe,hast du den Schlagschatten auf den ganzen Render gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke das mit dem Schatten hatt ich total vergessen.^^ 


Edit: Ich fand meine alte Version doch besser also werde ich die beibehalten. Trozdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

kangrim ich bekomm auch nie feadback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is nix ungewöhnliches^^
bisle leer aber sonst ganz gut

aber find den vogel geiler auch wenn er nid von dir is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bekomm ich kein feedback?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde die total genial. will auch sowas können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich finde die total genial. will auch sowas können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal im ernst. Lad dir Gimp / leech dir Ps und zieh dir 15 Tutorials rein. Dann biste in etwa so gut wie ich *g*


----------



## Klunker (2. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mal im ernst. Lad dir Gimp / leech dir Ps und zieh dir 15 Tutorials rein. Dann biste in etwa so gut wie ich *g*



ich hab gimp xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

hab mir mal was schönes für mein ipod dinges gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 yoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab mir mal was schönes für mein ipod dinges gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aus welchem manga is die?


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

weis nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heist yoko bei google^^
ahja und hab mir ne sig gebastelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hach iwann brauch ich auch mal ne neue sig aber diesmal probier ichs selber XD naja und dann wird se doch wieder von dir sein

edit: wenn ich bei google yoko eingeb krieg ich nackte asiatinen aber egal -.-


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aus welchem manga is die?



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann :>


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann :>



Wusst ich gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weis nur das yoko immer ne waffe dabei hat^^

und lod .. musst yoko anime oder so einmtippen sonst bekommst echt nur nakte asiatinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei so schlimm is das ja auch nicht)


----------



## nalcarya (3. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schön, schön, schön! <3

@Minas: bei sowas mit Hintergrundfarbe zu arbeiten is doch doof, dann kannste's ja nur an einer Stelle mit genau der Farbe benutzen ohne dass es doof aussieht. Es als an der Stelle transparentes PNG zu speichern ist die bessere Alternative :x

Das ipod Wallpaper find ich schick, aber die Signatur ist irgendwie langweilig... wirkt kontratsärmer und die Figur irgendwie verwaschener und in dem Querformat so'n bisschen deplatziert. Die Pose kommt im Hochformat einfach viel besser rüber ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

schon etwas aber naja mir gefällt der render einfach ;P
hab das mit hintergrund auch bemerkt danach xD

und die sig soll ja auch nicht gross rausstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mags wenns einfach da is^^


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin nur noch nicht mit der Font zufrieden =/

Btw. ich durfte die Sig 2 mal machen, da mein Pc abgestürzt ist und ich depp natürlich net zwischengespeichert habe Q__Q


----------



## nalcarya (3. November 2008)

Absturz ohne zwischenspeichern kenn ich nur zu gut Bankchar :x

Die Font find ich eigentlich schon passend, passt wegen dem sehr runden Typeface imho sehr gut zu Ballsport. Wobei ich finde, dass der Ball zu wenig als solcher raussticht... ich hab erst nachdem ich Soccer gelesen hab realisiert dass das ein Ball ist O_o

Den eventuell etwas heller/deutlicher und den Schriftzug würd ich nur ein bisschen anders platzieren... evtl links unten, etwas größer und vielleicht so am Rand klebend/abgeschnitten? Da isses nämlich imho ein bisschen langweilig leer, während es rechts oben ja den Farbverlauf und die schwarzen Krümel vom Ball hat. 
Die Effekte an sich sind schon schick so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

Wie meinste das mit klebrig/abgeschnitten ?^^


----------



## nalcarya (3. November 2008)

Dass die Buchstaben eng am Rand "kleben" oder eventuell sogar darüber hinausragen und dadurch "abgeschnitten" sind - ähnlich wie das "nalcarya" rechts unten auf meinem Avatar ^^


----------



## Bankchar (3. November 2008)

Ahh, nu hab ichs verstanden xD Werds mal ausprobieren :>


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

also mir gefällt die sig wegen den bällen eh dem ball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur das soccer find ich etwas doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne schrift schauts besser aus und was es ist erkennt man dirket
frauenfussball auf nem dreckigen bolzplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich bei google yoko eingeb krieg ich nackte asiatinen aber egal -.-


Lucker! xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

neues und meiner meinung nach bestes Bild bisher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cloud 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 the cief von final fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> neues und meiner meinung nach bestes Bild bisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Find deine Yoko besser.^^
Aber sieht auch sehr geil aus. Aber ist mir irgendwie zu ernst da find ich die verspielte Yoko schon etwas...wie soll ich sagen. Interessanter.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

hab yoko auhc mal editet :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds irgendwie besser so^^


----------



## Vraelus (3. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> neues und meiner meinung nach bestes Bild bisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit was bearbeitest du die Bilder? Wenn das Photoshop ist, sind das Brushes?


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

brush + c4d + noch mehr brush + paar ebenen + noch mehr c4d + nochetwas brush
also jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahjo und photoshop


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

@Nalcarya: Hab das gestern noch ausprobiert, aber das sah im Endeffekt doof aus, da es dann neben dem Ball so leer wirkte =/


Naja hab aber auch wieder was neues :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder etwas wilder xD


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

chief sag nun is besser -.- waaaa!
du meintest doch nimm mal real ding mist als bg und kein c4d .. also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: dein bild schaut ganz gut aus auch wenn ich den render schon doof find .. und etwas wirr aber schaut n1 aus.


----------



## Pheselo (4. November 2008)

Mist, ihr seit alle so welche GFX Pros ^^ 
Ich will anfangen mit gfxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hier mal so als vielleicht "künstler" name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist klein und ich habe ein Fehler gemacht ich weiß ^^ (rechts *hust*)
Mach ich mal weg ^^
Seit nicht so streng... bin anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Bankchar! Wie hast du das geile Bild in der Sig hingekriegt??? O.O :O


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen so Detailierte Bilder zu machen die mehrere Tage in der Entwicklung dauern(so wie bei Bankchar, nebenbei wie lang hats gedauert ?), das ist mir zu Zeitaufwändig ^^

lg

PS.: Mein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm steht in meiner Signatur ^^


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> P.S. Bankchar! Wie hast du das geile Bild in der Sig hingekriegt??? O.O :O


Monatelanges Trainig würde ich mal schätzen *g*


Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen so Detailierte Bilder zu machen die mehrere Tage in der Entwicklung dauern(so wie bei Bankchar, nebenbei wie lang hats gedauert ?), das ist mir zu Zeitaufwändig ^^


Ich bezweifle,dass du u.a. mich damit meinst,aber ich sitz an einer höchstens(!) 1 Stunde (Rendersuche miteinbegriffen). Ich glaube nicht,dass Bankchar seine Sigs soviel länger macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

Naja vll hab ich mich auf den falschen Zweig spezialisiert, die Texteffekte dauern bei mir auch so 1 Stundn ... Obwohl das grüne dauert 3 Std weil bei jedem Buchstaben 18 mal der selbe Buchstabe ist, und ich jedesmal eine andere Schriftart suchen oder den Buchstaben strecken muss.

Aber ich probier auch viel rum.

Bei Galileo gehts grad um Computerspiele btw.

lg


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja vll hab ich mich auf den falschen Zweig spezialisiert, die Texteffekte dauern bei mir auch so 1 Stundn ... Obwohl das grüne dauert 3 Std weil bei jedem Buchstaben 18 mal der selbe Buchstabe ist, und ich jedesmal eine andere Schriftart suchen oder den Buchstaben strecken muss.
> 
> Aber ich probier auch viel rum.
> 
> ...


Die Technik hört sich (vom umsetzen her) einfach an,kannte die noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man lernt nie aus *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

Ja ist auch einfach aber bissl Zeitaufwändig

Vielleicht kommts mir nur so vor aber deins sieht auch nen wenig einfach aus ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Bin ja auch noch nicht so lange dabei *g*
Ein Monat wirds sein,vllt zwei.

Achja,suchst du die Schriftarten jedes mal neu aus?
Sonst könnte man sich für den ganzen ablauf ein Macro machen.


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

@Minas: welche sig meinste nu ? xD

@den rest: Die sigs dauern höchstens 1-2 std. mehr aber auch net. Und es sieht schwerer aus als es ist^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

@chopi: Bin schon seit fast nem Jahr dabei, und lern immer noch dazu durch tutorials und so.
und ich hab so mehr als 100 schriftarten und ich kann da kein Macro machen weil das bei jedem Buchstaben ganz anders aussieht .. bei gleichen Buchstaben kopier ich natürlich

@Bankchar: Wie machst du diese türkisen Effekte ? Mit Slices ode zeichnest du die von Hand ? ... solche Effekte hab ich bin jetzt gemieden weil ich dachte die dauern so lange.

lg


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen,das sind veränderte C4D-render und ein paar zusätzliche Effekte,wie z.b. die Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

@Mephistor: das ist ein ganz normaler effekt stock :> nur halt passend platziert un so und die punkte sind einfach splatter brushes + clipping masks


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @Mephistor: das ist ein ganz normaler effekt stock :> nur halt passend platziert un so und die punkte sind einfach splatter brushes + clipping masks


Wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

aso Brushes nimmst du .. ja so gehts au ^^

und woher haste die Frau und den Ball ?

lg


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

Das war ein Stock.


----------



## Pheselo (4. November 2008)

Film mal ein Tutorial Video....wie es halt machst ^^ ....
So kann man es besser sehen und mitkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

Ich hab Photoshop seit fast nem Jahr aber was zum Teufel meinst du mit Stock ? *von draußen nen Stock hol*

lg


----------



## Bankchar (4. November 2008)

Stock = Bild :>


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

ui ja bankchar mach ma wieder video xD

naja ich weis wie du es machst.. nur das mit den crippling masks kapier ich nid .. bzw wo du die brauchst Oo
aber wie is doch ganz leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw kannst mir den c4d mal senden?

find den g0il


----------



## Mefisthor (5. November 2008)

Sag doch gleich Bild ^^

oder Pic

lg


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2008)

Stock(-Photo) ist aber der (semi)professionelle Begriff für ein zur Weiterbearbeitung/-verwendung vorgesehenes Foto.


----------



## Minastirit (5. November 2008)

Ob nun Render oder Stock ist ein unterschied

"Ein Render bezeichnet oftmals eine Figur oder Objekt, welches aus einem Bild "herausgeschnitten" wurde.
Wenn man z.B. ein sogenannten "Stock" (Fotografie z.B.) hat, wo ein Baum auf einer Wiese dargestellt wird, möchte man den Baum als einzelnes Objekt haben. Hierbei entfernt man in einer recht aufwendigen Phase den Hintergrund, sprich die Wiese.
Dieser Vorgang wird auch "Rendern" genannt.
Das Objekt was nun dabei rausgekommen ist, ist nun der Render."

Das von Banchar war ein Render + Ball^^
Wenn man aber ein Bild komplett nimmt z.b. Auto + Strasse = Stock.

*nalcarya recht geben tu*


----------



## Bankchar (5. November 2008)

> Das von Banchar war ein Render + Ball^^



Das wüsste ich aber^^


Bitte klick mich für den Stock, den der super tolle Bankchar verwendet hat


----------



## Minastirit (5. November 2008)

ach dachte du hast das mitm dreck auch alles gemacht -.- hmm


----------



## Mefisthor (6. November 2008)

Ne Frage an Bankchar ... Hast du da eine Seite wo du diese Bilder her hast oder googlst du die einfach ?

lg


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

Mal nach langem was neues gemacht

Pandaren > Aliens (Draenais)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Fixing .. bg tiefe etc .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

Und noch eins ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metal gear solid roxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Kein bischen gelungen,gefällt mir auch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Euch auch nicht?


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

Mir auch nicht *G*


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Kein bischen gelungen,gefällt mir auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooocccccccccccchhhhhhhh .. not...

gar nid gut -.-^^


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooocccccccccccchhhhhhhh .. not...
> 
> gar nid gut -.-^^


Ich sag ja immer,man kann nicht immer nur Meisterwerke zeigen xD


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (7. November 2008)

hmm... i-wie bin ich zu blöd für sowas.... bei mir kommt immer nur son schrott raus wie : *auf meine Signatur zeig*


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2008)

*g* ich sag ma nix dazu .. hmm muss mal wieder was neues machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erstes richtiges Bild ^^ Um mal von den Texteffekten wegzukommen .. Bewertet mal bitte

schlecht 0/10 - 10/10 sau gut

Ich hab das Gefühl da fehlt was

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (8. November 2008)

Das einzige, was ich find ist, dass die Farben nicht zu LP passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um ehrlich zu sein, vlt find ich's einfach nur gut, weil sich meine eigenen Fähigkeiten ganz weit unten befinden.

7/10 (?)


----------



## mumba (8. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Logo für unsere Gilde, passend zur neuen HP.

Gilde heißt "Eternal Fury" sinngemäß "Ewige Wut"

Die Faust steht für die Wut, die Flammen für die Ewigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

hab auch mal was neues gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. November 2008)

Eine Frage: Woher habt Ihr die Brushes ? Bei Deviant sind viel zu viele, und eure sehen auch so detailiert aus :O

Mein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## nalcarya (9. November 2008)

@muba: gefällt mir vom Aufbau sehr gut, allerdings sieht es etwas seltsam aus, dass die Faust quasi ausgegraut ist... ich würd der an den helleren Stellen die gleiche Farbe wie der Schrift geben und die etwas dunkleren Stellen im glechen rot wie die Schatten an der Schrift (wobei das evtl zu viel ist... ka ausprobieren^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In den letzten Wochen auf meinem Behelfsmousepad aka Block auf der Arbeit entstanden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uuuuund... der NOM-PANDA!!! *_*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

wow du kannst echt gut zeichnen respekt

gefällt mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

jo sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8/10 farben passen nicht rest ist ganz gut find ich.
@nalcarya NOM NOM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der panda is ja geil.
<-- überhaupt nicht zeichenn kann .. ich glaub wenn ich meine letzte zeichnung (4 jahre her ) aus der schule hier poste es lacht sich jeder tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find sie gut gelungen


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

jo is echt ganz gut geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (9. November 2008)

hab auch mal was gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



benutz ich jetzt auch als sigi


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Dindresto schrieb:


> hab auch mal was gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ist das?


----------



## Dindresto (9. November 2008)

Was ist was?
Was meinst du?


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Dindresto schrieb:


> hab auch mal was gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ähh...nehm ich jezt mal als moderne kunst auf


----------



## Dindresto (9. November 2008)

Das soll ne Ananas mit Füßen und Händen+ein komisches grünes Dingsta sein.^^


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Ein bewundernswerter Style...


----------



## Mishua (9. November 2008)

Hey, 
bin noch ein 'neuling' mit Gimp & Co. und hab eine frage an Chopi;
wie machst du diese tollen Hintergründe? ^^

Liebe Grüße


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Ich mache die mit Photoshop ...dass ich von nem Freund hab... also weiss ich nicht,ob es auch mit Gimp geht,aber erklären kann ich es ja.
Ich vervielfache meinen Render (hier Kirby) und leg sie so aufs Bild,das sie das ganze Bild verdecken (den eigentlichen blende ich zunächst aus).
Danach fasse ich all diese Render auf eine Ebene (also alle ohne den eigentlichen *g*)
Jetzt nehme ich das Verwischwerkzeug (frag mich nicht,wie das Iim GIMP heisst) und wische frölich vor mich hin.
Anschliesend füge ich noch ein paar C4D render ein,die ich dann auch ein wenig ins Bild reinarbeite (Deckkraft bissl runter,ebenen auf "weiches licht" [photoshop] setzen).

An sich eine recht noobige Technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. November 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> Hey,
> bin noch ein 'neuling' mit Gimp & Co. und hab eine frage an Chopi;
> wie machst du diese tollen Hintergründe? ^^
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Die sehen deutlich schwerer aus als die wirklich sind.Meisten sind das verschmierte Render+Brushes(+Irgendwelche Random Render).

Edit:Von Chopi gedrexxaut worden.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*flessig fleissig*


----------



## Mishua (9. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich mache die mit Photoshop ...dass ich von nem Freund hab... also weiss ich nicht,ob es auch mit Gimp geht,aber erklären kann ich es ja.
> Ich vervielfache meinen Render (hier Kirby) und leg sie so aufs Bild,das sie das ganze Bild verdecken (den eigentlichen blende ich zunächst aus).
> Danach fasse ich all diese Render auf eine Ebene (also alle ohne den eigentlichen *g*)
> Jetzt nehme ich das Verwischwerkzeug (frag mich nicht,wie das Iim GIMP heisst) und wische frölich vor mich hin.
> ...


Ok danke, werde wohl was mit anfagen können...*g*


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Dabei war der Render so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer weiß,was das am unteren rand ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Speededit (oO) - Ganz vergessen den Render einzuarbeiten,bin gleich wieder da.
/edit - Ersetzt durch eingearbeitete Version.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2008)

hm das gras, worauf er sitzt... da finde ich diese kleinen schwarzen flecken (selbst wenn sie ja zum bild dazugehören) nicht wirklich schön...


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Die im Gras? Die gehören ganz und garnicht zum Bild,nur versuch du die ma rauszubekommen >.>
naja,vllt mach ich gleich nochma das Gras von vorne.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Noch sone neue Version...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

das gras ist ja mal anderst doof .. rest schaut ganz n1 aus .. jokker is ja auch verdammt fleissig hier Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das gras ist ja mal anderst doof .. rest schaut ganz n1 aus .. jokker is ja auch verdammt fleissig hier Oo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am Gras arbeite ich heute vllt nochn bissl,vllt hat jemand ne Idee,wie man das geschickt lösen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und stimmt,jokkerino kam einfach und hat mich aus der top irgendwas zwischen 5-7 des threads rausgeschmissen *g*


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

wo kann man die nachkuken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja egal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neues von mir .. render is mist -.- viel zu klein und hatte ne low ql .. aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (9. November 2008)

So^^,
ich trau mich hier fast nicht zu posten, bei den ganzen tollen Arbeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist meine erste Arbeit, hoffe ihr bekommt kein Augekrebs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße

edit: Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen :b


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo kann man die nachkuken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die brushes usw. sind irgendwie der mittelpunkt des bildes...auf sakura achtet man garnicht

aber da ja einige meine arbeiten zu schätzen wissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. November 2008)

Jokkerino, könntest du mir bitte das Bild aus deiner jetzigen Signatur schicken?
Fänd ich nett von dir.


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> die brushes usw. sind irgendwie der mittelpunkt des bildes...auf sakura achtet man garnicht
> 
> aber da ja einige meine arbeiten zu schätzen wissen:
> 
> ...



jop .. war ansich auch ziel denn der render war mist -.- hab ich später  rausgefunden und habs dann versucht so etwas sakura in den bg zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jokkerino, könntest du mir bitte das Bild aus deiner jetzigen Signatur schicken?
> Fänd ich nett von dir.


Spam mich net zu. Ich mache auch keine signaturen für andere leute^^ boah wieviele mich in dem forum allein fragen...


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Neue,das um den Murloc rum steht symbolisch für Eis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Neue,das um den Murloc rum steht symbolisch für Eis.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sorry aber...das ist pfusch...nichts passt wirklich zueinander. Mach mal mehr blau-töne rein, schatten und dynamischere Lichteffekte.
Noch dazu sollte sich das World of Warcraft etwas abheben.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sorry aber...das ist pfusch...nichts passt wirklich zueinander. Mach mal mehr blau-töne rein, schatten und dynamischere Lichteffekte.
> Noch dazu sollte sich das World of Warcraft etwas abheben.


Die Sig hab ich so gemacht - 
1 Minute - Render genommen und Bg gesmudged
2 Minute - C4D auf den Murloc gepackt und gemerkt,das es so aussieht,als ob der Murloc im Eis gefangen wäre.
3 Minute - Blaue Farbe raufgemacht und Logo raufgemacht
4 Minute - Logo Blau gemacht und Spruch aufgeschrieben
5 Minute - gemerkt,dass daraus nichts mehr wird und aus Langeweile im Forum gezeigt,besser jetzt als nie.

Waren also höchstens 5 Minuten Arbeit^^


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

^^ setz dich lieber hin und erschaffe etwas wundervolles, wie die damaligen "who made the waaaafles?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Gefällt dir meine neueste "Peace" denn nicht? ;_;


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

hab noch eines für einen aus gfx sector gemacht ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Gefällt dir meine neueste "Peace" denn nicht? ;_;


um ehrlich zu sein, nicht ne.


----------



## Kangrim (9. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Spam mich net zu. Ich mache auch keine signaturen für andere leute^^ boah wieviele mich in dem forum allein fragen...




Hättest du auch gleich sagen können anstatt zu schweigen. Und außerdem will ich keine Signatur von dir sondern nur das Bild das du verwendet hast aber egal x.x


----------



## Bankchar (9. November 2008)

Mal wieder was neues :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht ehrlich gesagt scheiße aus und mag ich auch net xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reine Athmo Sig, also keine effekte etc.


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

erste mag ich besser als 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja ne giftbox gemacht aber bin nid soo zufrieden aber egal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gar net scheiße aus... <3 Vincent!


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Sieht gar net scheiße aus... <3 Vincent!



Ich mochte den irgendwie noch nie xD Freut mich aber das es dir gefällt :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:O


----------



## Mefisthor (10. November 2008)

Wie bekommt ihr immer so ne gute Qualität hin ? Ich mein so detailiert. Meine sehen ja fast aus wie mit Paint gezeichnet im Gegensatz zu euren -.- .. Macht ihr da nen Scharfzeichnungsfilter drübba oder wie ? Bei mir wird das imma so hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Jo sharpen, dann aber die deckkraft n bissle runterschrauben. Zudem nicht die ganze sig scharfzeichnen sondern nur einen teil, wo halt der focus sein soll :>


----------



## Mefisthor (10. November 2008)

Und wo habt ihr eure Brushes her ? ^^

lg


----------



## nalcarya (10. November 2008)

... die sucht sich jeder selbst. Google ist dein Freund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

genau oder man sucht sich einfach ein brush pack weil man zu faul ist *g*


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> ... die sucht sich jeder selbst. deviantArt ist dein Freund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. November 2008)

Ja tu ich ja auch aber bei Deviant zum Beispiel sind sooo viele  ... da gute zu finden dauert immer ewig lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hab schon paar gute ^^

lg


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

bankchar hilf doch nicht ...
google -> devian -> brush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht auch ..

mefi .. einfach austesten ..


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bankchar hilf doch nicht ...
> google -> devian -> brush
> 
> 
> ...



Man(n) darf doch wohl einmal nett sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://files.filefront.com/Brushrar/;12129139;/fileinfo.html <-- die hab ich z.b. auch alle find ich ganz gut
sind 37 stück

sonst noch paar einzelne von deviant oder gfx-sector .. halt immer wenn mir einer gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. November 2008)

Deviantart ist umfangreich, ja, aber auch längst nicht alles.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu voll oder ? -.-

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht aus als ob mein bildschirm kaputt währe


----------



## Kangrim (10. November 2008)

Haben wir eigentlich ne Design User-gruppe?


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Wenn nicht,dann sollte die aber Deanne/Bankchar/Nalcarya eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn nicht,dann sollte die aber Deanne/Bankchar/Nalcarya eröffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vote 4 Mina / Bankchar


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Dann bin ich für Nalcarya *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Bankchar


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Bankchar 4 President

worum gehts ?__?


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Bankchar 4 President
> 
> worum gehts ?__?


Für den originellsten bankchar namen auf buffed.de


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Für den originellsten bankchar namen auf buffed.de



Dann steht der Sieger ja schon fest !


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dann steht der Sieger ja schon fest !


Na dann,mach die Gruppe auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Wie macht man so ne grp auf ? xDD

Ich glaub das sollte doch lieber Minas oder so machen :>


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Weisste was,ich mach schnell eine auf und gib dir leader,ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein paar Veränderungen .. besser oder schlechter ?

lg


----------



## Kangrim (10. November 2008)

Tripple Post.^^

Ok mach das.^^



Ey Leute ich hab irgendwie ein Problem mit Brushes. Ich steig da nicht ganz durch.

Erstmal muss ich ja einen Brush Laden also mach ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann kommt aber, egal welchen Brush ich benutze einfach son Schwarzer Fleck raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Finde die Typo nicht gut so ganz in der Mitte,mir gefällt V1 besser als die neue,sorry.
Zu der alten: Ich finde,dieser Wabenefekt hinter dem logo passt nicht. Sonst ein wenig zu...blau? *g*
Was haste eig mit Linkinpark,machst nur banner mit denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. November 2008)

Hmm Wabeneffekt ist nur Mittel zum Zweck damit das Logo nicht untergeht, ohne Wabe ist das Logo nicht mehr so im Mittelpunkt und wird schon Fast unsichtbar.

Tja Blau ist die Farbe der Band ^^ oder meinst du einfach etwas weniger blau und mehr weiß ?

Bin so einfallslos xD Weiß ned über was ich noch nen Logo machen sollte ^^

lg

Edit: @ Kangrim: Warum lädst du sie überhaupt extra und öffnest die Pinsel nicht einfach .. einfach draufklicken auf die datei und dan haste den neuen Pinsel .. sonst würd ich sagen, schraub mal Kantenschärfe und Fluss auf 100%


----------



## Kangrim (10. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hmm Wabeneffekt ist nur Mittel zum Zweck damit das Logo nicht untergeht, ohne Wabe ist das Logo nicht mehr so im Mittelpunkt und wird schon Fast unsichtbar.
> 
> Tja Blau ist die Farbe der Band ^^ oder meinst du einfach etwas weniger blau und mehr weiß ?
> 
> ...




Funst leider auch nicht :/ .
Liegt das an meinen Einstellungen oder Lade ich was falsch rein oder wie?


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

So,hier mal eine neue
V1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort von Bankchar,ob ich die Gruppe für ihn aufmachen soll und wenn ja,wie sie heissen soll.)


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Wie genau funktioniert denn das mit der Gruppe genau ? Hab da ehrlich gesagt kein plan xD Ist das über Mybuffed ?


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Wie genau funktioniert denn das mit der Gruppe genau ? Hab da ehrlich gesagt kein plan xD Ist das über Mybuffed ?


Jup,halt wie beim StudiVZ ,in der Gruppe kann man dann Threads aufmachen und son Kram (Ja,über MyBuffed,reiter "Gruppen")
Gib dann nen Link im Thread hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chopi schrieb:


> So,hier mal eine neue
> V1
> 
> 
> ...


*Auf neue Seite rüberbring*


----------



## Bankchar (10. November 2008)

Wie soll die Grp denn heißen ?


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Wie soll die Grp denn heißen ?


Charsbank?


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Designersippe
Designerstammtisch


----------



## Kangrim (10. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Designersippe
> Designerstammtisch



Ich Designe was, was du nicht Designst und das ist...


Naja Chopis Vorschläge waren wohl besser.^^


----------



## nalcarya (11. November 2008)

*Design oder nicht sein!*


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> *Design oder nicht sein!*


Bin ich aber sowas von für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Feedback zum Illidan?


----------



## Kangrim (11. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Bin ich aber sowas von für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin auch dafür! 

Den Illidan finde ich nicht so gut. Irgendwie stört mich der Hintergrund. Das sieht so komisch Hightech hingegen Illidan aus.


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

Style to connect ..
naja noch ne gruppe mehr why not aber dort schreibt eh keiner :/

@illidan bild ..
lol .. mehr sag ich nid *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (11. November 2008)

Wie machst du Die Schrifteffekte Chopi ? Weiße Schrift und Fläche runter ? ... bei mir sieht das immer kacke aus ^^

lg

Edit: Wie wärs mit Photoshopper oder die GIMPs ^^


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wie machst du Die Schrifteffekte Chopi ? Weiße Schrift und Fläche runter ? ... bei mir sieht das immer kacke aus ^^
> 
> lg
> 
> Edit: Wie wärs mit Photoshopper oder die GIMPs ^^


Weisse Schrift,ebene auf weiches licht stellen,kontur machen,schlagschatten einstellen.
Fals man die schrift nicht lesen kann,schriftbereich auswählen,neue ebene,zu dunkle bereiche weiss anstreichen,ebene auf weiches licht.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

Hab mal 2neue gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. November 2008)

Eine Frage wegen der Gruppe ... gibts die nicht schon ? Hab eine gefunden die Photoshop heißt ...


lg


----------



## chopi (11. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Eine Frage wegen der Gruppe ... gibts die nicht schon ? Hab eine gefunden die Photoshop heißt ...


Ich schau einmal täglich,ob bankchar in einer gruppe ist,dem ist aber nicht so,also denk ich ma,dass es nicht "unsere" gruppe ist.


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

open gruppe WAaaaa

ich mach eine auf und lad nur ausgewähte leute ein *g*


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

Gruppe ist auf. Die meisten sollten mail haben.
Wenn ich jemand wichtiges vergessen habe der auch gut ist. (damit mein ich nicht 1mal linksklickah ein punkt) .. 
soll er sich per pm bei mir melden.

mal neues erstellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

*stolzes member ist*


----------



## Kangrim (11. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hab mal 2neue gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beide sehr geil aber die 2te find ich besser. Weiß auch nicht warum.^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

bei der zweiten stört mich das viele schwarz .. eher langsam von grau zu blau wär besser
aber 2 hat geileren render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.- meine will wieder ma keiner bewerten


----------



## Kangrim (11. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Gruppe ist auf. Die meisten sollten mail haben.
> Wenn ich jemand wichtiges vergessen habe der auch gut ist. (damit mein ich nicht 1mal linksklickah ein punkt) ..
> soll er sich per pm bei mir melden.
> 
> ...




Naja so ganz erkenn ich da nichts. Sieht irgendwie wie ein Zentauren-Anubis aus der mit seinen Blitzen ein Schwarzes Loch formt.


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

stimmt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was willst denn anderes erkennen :/


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Bin ich einfach nur blöd, dass mir nichts anderes auffällt, oder ist der Unterschied lediglich einmal der schwarze Rahmen?


----------



## Kangrim (11. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stimmt doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht.^^ Die braune Farbe irritiert mich so ein bisschen aber das ist egal.^^ Insgesamt find ich das Bild sehr gut. Besonders das Schwarze-Loch find ich gut gelungen. 


Ps: Ich hab immernoch das kack Brush Problem x.x


----------



## Bankchar (11. November 2008)

Bin auch mal der grp beigetreten :>


----------



## Kangrim (11. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Bin auch mal der grp beigetreten :>



Ich will auch^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Bin ich einfach nur blöd, dass mir nichts anderes auffällt, oder ist der Unterschied lediglich einmal der schwarze Rahmen?



nope .. geht auch nur darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mache mögen ramen manche nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich will auch^^



wusste hab jemanden vergessen xD


----------



## Shantalya (12. November 2008)

Hatte hier doch schonmal was gepostet..hmm, schon länger her!^^

Hab da mal etwas in meiner Sammlung gewühlt und sehr alte Werke gefunden : D

Einmal das hier:
Ich weiss nicht so ganz wie ich es zu ordnen soll :/
Das schaut irgendwie älter aus^^ aber schaut auch irgendwie nicht fertig aus...naja, schaut mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klicken, für Großansicht)

Und hier das zweite:
Eins worüber ich immer noch glücklich bin^^
Das ist mehr als nur alt, urmegaalt. Leider hab ich die Bearbeitungsdatei, kurz nach der ersten fertigstellen, verloren durch ein Festplattencrash =(
Eins meiner ersten (vor ~4 jahren) Werke in 3D, was mir auch immer noch gefällt...war sehr lange mein Desktophintergrundsbild : D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klicken, für Großansicht)

Ist leider nichts neues, da ich momentan keine Zeit hab =(
Aber naja, so hab ich mal angefangen =)


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelungen?


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

rohfassung halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blau .. gefällt mir am besten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


braun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lila



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: jokker meintei ch soll ne sig machen für alle in der gruppe
nunja .. wenn es jemand will kann ergerne mehmen .. wenn einer meint er kanns besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hf ..


----------



## Bankchar (12. November 2008)

Sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die "Rohfassung" sieht am besten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

fand die auch ganz geil aber da schaut das "leader" doof aus ... darum hab ich mir die blaue erweitert^^


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

okayyy


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

V1 gefällt mir am besten,nur ist die Typo grausam.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

mir gefällt schwarz am liebsten^^

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Mina,könntest du vieleicht Die Psd der Dinger uppen?
Mir geht es nur um den Schriftzug,würde in meiner Sig lieber son Miniding haben *g*


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

So,hab mich ma an Avatarerstellung versucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer dat Ding benutzen möchte,soll sich bei mir kurz per Pm melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalin (12. November 2008)

Hier mal meins, hab ich iwann mal vor Monaten mit Photoshop erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=5804:Elfe5a.jpg]


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,hab mich ma an Avatarerstellung versucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht geil aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> V1 gefällt mir am besten,nur ist die Typo grausam.



mir gefällt der typo ..
finde passt dazu ..
psd kann/will ich nicht uppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert ne ewigkeit ..
aber kann dir von mir aus bild ohne typo posten dann kannst selber ändern ..
jokker ... deine render mag ich einfach s8xy girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Noch ein Logo,dass warscheinlich ich benutzen werde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. November 2008)

Könnte mir jemand einfach nur unseren Schriftzug ohne Bild schicken?


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand dagegen,dass Stewie unser Maskotchen ist? *g*


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Stewie ist geil (Siehe einige seiten zurück)


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Stewie ist geil (Siehe einige seiten zurück)


Hab auch den gleichen Render genommen,der gefällt mir^^
(Sofern du deine Sig mit der Flagge meinst.)


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hab auch den gleichen Render genommen,der gefällt mir^^
> (Sofern du deine Sig mit der Flagge meinst.)


Jup.


----------



## Kangrim (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt das so?


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Sieht ganz geil aus, nur zu viel weiß im hintergrund. Sprich: Sieht man, solltest du zurechtschneiden


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Also macht sich jeder So ein Logo mit nem netten Render? xD
...warte,war unser Maskotchen nicht Stewie?


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also macht sich jeder So ein Logo mit nem netten Render? xD
> ...warte,war unser Maskotchen nicht Stewie?


Dann mach mal für jeden eine Sig mit Stewie^^

Edit:
Isnpiriert vom ut3 zoggn^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Da,is freeware!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Hmm ne passt find ich net so ganz...mina sollte find ich irgendwie was machen. er ist der kreativste von uns^^
Ich persönliche suche nur Motive und bearbeite diese dann.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hmm ne passt find ich net so ganz...mina sollte find ich irgendwie was machen. er ist der kreativste von uns^^
> Ich persönliche suche nur Motive und bearbeite diese dann.


*hust* Whatever

Naja,ich geh ma Hausaufgaben machen,danach setz ich mich an ne neue.


----------



## Kangrim (12. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sieht ganz geil aus, nur zu viel weiß im hintergrund. Sprich: Sieht man, solltest du zurechtschneiden



Öhm ich hab da kein Weiß drinn. Das ist alles Transparent im Hintergrund.^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

also tussy würd ich an der schrift anlehnen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab doch schon was gemacht Oo :/


----------



## Bankchar (12. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dann mach mal für jeden eine Sig mit Stewie^^
> 
> Edit:
> Isnpiriert vom ut3 zoggn^^
> ...




noch n light rein und thats hot :>


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab doch schon was gemacht Oo :/



Ja sind wir auch happy damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich zumindest^^ 
Aber Chopi meint wir bräuchten etwas mit Stewie. Er hat ja auch schon etwas gemacht, aber ich finde das sieht zu laienhaft aus.



Bankchar schrieb:


> noch n light rein und thats hot :>



Hab ich auch probiert aber das vergeigt irgendwie das Bild also hab ich das andere Lichtchen (was vorher auch rechts war) rausgenommen.


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

stewie ist heilig den fass ich nicht an *sonst ballert er mich ab*


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stewie ist heilig den fass ich nicht an *sonst ballert er mich ab*


Wenn du ihn gut darstehen lässt, streicht er dich von seiner Tode-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

mir mer der girl user für render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieder was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blau + blau passt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir mer der girl user für render
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mit dem Spruch Love is a Lie klaus du mir alle Hoffnung aber naja.^^

Das Bild find ich sehr gut. Waren die Pflanzen ganz vorne schon dabei oder hast du die eingefügt?


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

eingefugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


light war auch nicht wirklich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sah irgendwie öde aus am anfang xD

aber was erwartet man von ner hentai seite auch mehr .. tse
typo muss ich noch besser hinbekommen .. bankchar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagma ne gute die passt


----------



## Kangrim (12. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eingefugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schick mal Link zu der hentai seite per pn.^^

Ich frag mich irgendwie wo du die Zeit hernimmst um so viel hir im Buffed Forum aktiv zu sein und dann auchnoch sone Meisterwerke zu erschaffen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

hab hier nur ca 9k+ posts ..
in einem jahr .. sooo wenig ..

wirklich aktiv war ich nur zu browsergame zeiten ... 21.500 posts und war auf platz 3.. (nach halben jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Bild dauert ca 10-20min
nebenbei kann ich chatten mit freundin xD wenn ich zocke vergess ich das fenster immer und .. ihr kennt das ..
ausserdem spammt ihr auch nid so schnell das ich angst haben müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und in bt z.b. kann man ideal nebenbei chatten/forum spammen weil wieder wer afkpipi muss oder obligatorische raucherpause von 15min ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönere font 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ty bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: den link hmmm ich kann dir einen zu allen 60 posten .. aber wo genau was ist kp .. ich geh da durch wenn mir eins gefällt speicher ich das einfach .. oft isses auch nur klick klick klick hmm need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

hab mal das vor längerer Zeit gemacht....hab noch viele mehr.....und die sig hab ich auch selber gemacht obwol sie mir noch nich richtig gefällt. Aber muss schon sagen mansche hier sind richtig kreative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es soll keine Signatur werden bzw war auch als keine geplant.


----------



## nalcarya (13. November 2008)

lalalaaa.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mal lernen richtig mit Illustrator zu arbeiten O_o

*edit:* weiß nciht ob ich des schonmal gepostet hatte hier... aber grad im Mooment gefällt es mir wieder richtig gut, deswegen post ich's einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100% selfmade: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/textur02.jpg


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> 100% selfmade: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/textur02.jpg


Sieht hammer realistisch aus!!


----------



## nalcarya (13. November 2008)

Ähm, ist ja auch ein Foto von (selbstgepflückten, auf einem Holztisch in unserem Garten liegenden) Äpfeln als Basis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da dann halt diese grisseligen Punkte (aka Bildrauschen) und die Unschärfe als Effekte rein und diese Risse sind ne Textur, die ich auch aus nem ebenfalls selbstgeschossenen Foto gebastelt hab.

Aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

l0l sieht halt aus wie so ein bild wie sie eben in Museen hängen^^


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

so noch mal 2 pics.....ich weiß sagt nix wegen den leuten drauf XD
Is zwar nich wirklich design aber habs selber gemacht und gestalltet also irgendwo doch wieder ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

lol, ok sage nichts gegen die Leute, auch wenn ich was sagen würde...aber ziemlich schlecht ausgeschnitten bzw. bearbeitet.

Was hast du denn noch gemacht ausser diese figuren & schrift eingefügt?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin nich ganz zufrieden damit, auch weils noch ned fertig ist ,aber das is mal die LP V3 Final weil ich das ganze Logogrundkonzept von dem schon schlecht finde

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

Arbeitest du die ganze zeit an dem bild?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. November 2008)

naja ich wollts noch retten ^^

Aber hab nie richtig viel zeit dafür

lg


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht versuchen,signaturen zu retten,sondern lieber ganz neue machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht versuchen,signaturen zu retten,sondern lieber ganz neue machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

*Bäm!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

spyro^^ ich mache mich auch mal an was neues ran


----------



## Mefisthor (13. November 2008)

hab kaum zeit für sowas .. heut hätt ich ausnahmsweise aber ich muss nen wenig mein 16ten feier, css zockn und lernen ... das leben is ja so schwer ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Auf neue Seite hol*


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

ok hab schnell was gemacht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


What the... oO


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> What the... oO


20min...ist doch nicht so schwer sowas zu machcen


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> lol, ok sage nichts gegen die Leute, auch wenn ich was sagen würde...aber ziemlich schlecht ausgeschnitten bzw. bearbeitet.
> 
> Was hast du denn noch gemacht ausser diese figuren & schrift eingefügt?



Hab noch das mit etwas schnick scknack dazwischen......die anderen sind halt nich so desinge zeug wie ihr es macht eher Blends.....sind alle recht alt hab ich vor 4 jahren alles gemacht für ein christina Aguilera Forum Blend challenge. Also nett mecker hab gleich gesagt is was etwas anderes :-p
Und wo wir schon dabei sind kannst du mir bitte sagen wie ich als gif bild die Kanten besser hin bekomme das hab ich mich damals schon gefragt wäre lieb wenn du mir das verraten würdest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mache vielleicht auch mal wieder was aktuelles wenn ich mal zeit und lust habe.....bin zu sehr mit zocken beschäftigt xD....ja und arbeiten nebenbei auch noch^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. November 2008)

Ich hab ne Frage ... Wie bekommt ihr die Rahmen hin ? ich mach die immer Strick für Strich aber das nervt :/

Wie macht ihr das ?

lg


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Neue ebene
strg a (alles auswählen)
auswahlwerkzeug
rechtsklick
kontur füllen
vóila


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Neue ebene
> strg a (alles auswählen)
> auswahlwerkzeug
> rechtsklick
> ...


Jup.
Es gibt aber noch en tool wo der des alleine ausschneidet. Sieht gut aus macht aber nicht immer das was man haben will^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. November 2008)

mach immer kontrol a
füllen mit black
auswahl -> verändern -> verkleinern .. 1-4 pixel
delete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. November 2008)

So hab jetzt auch wieder was fertig. Siehe meine Sig.^^


|
|
|
v


----------



## Minastirit (13. November 2008)

genau so hab ichs gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wrath inc .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so wrath inc ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Inc? I Lol'd .. Nix is, ewiges rumwarten auf Questmobs, weil die ganze Scheisse weggefarmt wird. Da hab ich aber kein Bock drauf, du^^


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Ui,gefällt mir,wie dat Mädel das logo hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht sich nu jeder sowas? *g*


----------



## Kangrim (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ui,gefällt mir,wie dat Mädel das logo hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre ziemlich cool aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sowas nicht jedem gefällt und was zu machen was einem selber nicht gefällt gehört halt nicht zu unserer Art oder?^^


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

Joa,wäre schon ganz goil.
Übrigens,227px > 200px 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Übrigens,227px > 200px
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was ist damit?^^


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

*Bitte achtet darauf, das Signaturen die Höhe von maximal 200 Pixel mit Bild und Text und die Foren-Breite nicht überschreiten.*

YOU ARE OVER NINETHOUUUUSEND 200px


----------



## Mefisthor (13. November 2008)

danke ^^ ich depp hab das immer so umständlich gemacht ^^

neue Bilda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Logo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Logo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir Selber gefällt es ohne logo besser

ich bin ma weg ... das welches euch von den beiden am besten gefällt darf Minasirit auf die Gruppensite tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Inc? I Lol'd .. Nix is, ewiges rumwarten auf Questmobs, weil die ganze Scheisse weggefarmt wird. Da hab ich aber kein Bock drauf, du^^



open pvp?
und wer zockt schon da wo alle sind tse ...
bin nun 70.8 in knapp 2.3h ..

jaja weis gibt welche die sind nun schon 75 .. aber die zocken auch 13h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und haben da ihre ruhe ..
also gestern am 2uhr wars richtig entspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mefi .. also ich nehm bild nummer ehm ... 3 *g*


----------



## Bankchar (14. November 2008)

Viel zu viel rot =/  Und versuch vllt nur einen "render" pro sig, drei sind imo zu viel. Ansonsten halt den "Render" von dem rot befreien :>


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Inc? I Lol'd .. Nix is, ewiges rumwarten auf Questmobs, weil die ganze Scheisse weggefarmt wird. Da hab ich aber kein Bock drauf, du^^


Möp. "Ewiges rumwarten" is was anderes... z.B. wenn man Patch 3.02 und 3.03 nochmal komplett runterladen darf, weil er die auf Festplatte noch vorhandenen net installieren will -.-
Die ersten paar Quests gingen jedenfalls ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mefisthor:
ich find das ohne Logo auch besser, gefällt mir sogar ziemlich gut, allerdings ist es insgesamt doch etwas zu viel rot... wenigstens eine der 3 Figuren würde ich etwas aus dem rot hervorholen ^^


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> danke ^^ ich depp hab das immer so umständlich gemacht ^^


Wie haste das denn immer gemacht,würd emich ma interesieren *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (14. November 2008)

Linienzeichner-Werkzeug xD

Naja ich gug ma was ich machen kann ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (14. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ma alle Tipps berücksichtigt ... und ? ^^

lg

Edit: yaaay ich bin ein Doppelposter!! Woooohooo *macht sich ein Bier auf und feiert*


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kP ich mags nicht...immer noch zuviel rot und altair sticht find ich nicht wirklich heraus.

Ich hab aber auch mal wieder was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir muss ma wieder was gutes gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand kurz sagen wie man ein Render macht? Bei mir geht das nicht so richtig.
Ps: Ich benutze Gimp 2.


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

Was meinst du denn mit Render?
Für gewöhnlich ist ein Render die Person/Figur,die man in der Signatur hat und das bekommt man im Internet


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

Ich meine aus dem Bild ausschneiden. Und dann auf einen Hintergrund tun.


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

Ausschneiden tu ich für gewöhnlich nicht,ich beschaff mir die Dinger ausm Indernetz.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht ganz geil aus!


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das sieht ganz geil aus!


Echt?
War zwar ein Tutorial,aber ich hab mich sagen wir zu 50% dran gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. November 2008)

Suche Tutorials. Am Besten für CS4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. November 2008)

Mir war heute mal langweilig, ist nichts besonderes und nichts tolles...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht :/

Das Hintergrundbild ist zu weitläufig, der Soldat wird zu stark beleuchtet, und das von einer Lichtquelle die man nicht sieht. Und das bei bewölktem Himmel :/

Die unterschiedlichen Schriftfarben und -arten wirken ebenfalls deplatziert und fügen sich nicht ins Gesamtbildein, genauso wie dieses komische Wappen.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht :/
> 
> Das Hintergrundbild ist zu weitläufig, der Soldat wird zu stark beleuchtet, und das von einer Lichtquelle die man nicht sieht. Und das bei bewölktem Himmel :/
> 
> Die unterschiedlichen Schriftfarben und -arten wirken ebenfalls deplatziert und fügen sich nicht ins Gesamtbildein, genauso wie dieses komische Wappen.


Kann der Kritiker auch selber basteln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Kennst "Scheiße labern auf höchstem Niveau"?

Weswegen frag ich wohl einen Post dadrüber nach Tutorials?

Nein ich kann nicht selber basteln, aber kritisieren kann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib mir ne gute Tutorial-Seite und ich lerns :/


----------



## Bankchar (15. November 2008)

> Gib mir ne gute Tutorial-Seite und ich lerns :/



www.google.com


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> www.google.com


Da gibts viele Seiten und kaum funzende m.M.n. xD


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/


Ihr dürft mich jetzt offiziell kreuzigen.

Wenn ich dann nicht tot bin, ist steinigen angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich Zeit hab werd ich mich damit beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (15. November 2008)

Hi, 

mal wieder eine Frage:
Wie macht ihr die Ränder?
zB.: Schwarzer Rand; durchsichtiger Rand; weißer Rand etc....


MfG Mish


----------



## Mefisthor (15. November 2008)

siehe weiter oben ... durchsichtige sind dann einfach auf Ebeneneinstellung "Weiches Licht" zu stellen

lg


----------



## Mishua (15. November 2008)

Mit weiter oben meinen Sie hoffentlich nicht 'google.de', denn ich habe schon gegoogelt(leider vergessen zu erwähnen).

Achja ich benutze Gimp 2.6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dort kann ich die einstellung Weiches Licht leider nicht finden, falls jemand helfen kann, bitte melden.

Liebe Grüße

Edit: Ah, gefunden. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit Nr.2: Leider doch nicht, werde wohl weiter googeln.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. November 2008)

naja ich kann dir ned helfen, hab Ps

lg


----------



## Mishua (15. November 2008)

Trotzdem Danke.
Welche Version butzen Sie, wenn ich fragen darf?

MfG Mish


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Ich hab echt das gefühl,ich werde mit jeder Signatur schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (15. November 2008)

So, mal wieder etwas neues von mir.
Da meine Frau unbedingt ein Bild von ihrem DK haben wollte, habe ich mich mal dran gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik wie immer erwünscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (15. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab echt das gefühl,ich werde mit jeder Signatur schlechter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich find' jede einzelne Toll, Chopi!


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man bei Gimp 2 "brusht"?
Und wie man das installiert.


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Brushen bedeutet nichts anderes,als mit dem Pinsel zu malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab echt das gefühl,ich werde mit jeder Signatur schlechter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol^^

Ich find die mal garnicht toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das was mir mal voll gut gefallen hat war das mit den Waaaafles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. November 2008)

ich auch nid

menno atm so wenig zeit -.-
sturmfrei ja .. 
aber arbeit
freundin
vather
und erst lvl 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verhindern das grosse basteln xD


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

ich bastel grad net weil mein Gears of War 2 gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Wie findet ihr das für mein erstes Pic das ich gemacht habe?
(Ich weiss das es nicht besonders gut aussieht^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das für mein erstes Pic das ich gemacht habe?
> (Ich weiss das es nicht besonders gut aussieht^^)
> 
> 
> ...




Was soll das sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Also ein Warhammerloge, mein InGamename und der Server. Und halt ein Hintergrund.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

Sieht aus wie arabische Schrift u. ein kaputter bildschirm im hintergrund.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie arabische Schrift u. ein kaputter bildschirm im hintergrund.


Passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An den Ersteller:
Der Sinn einer Signatur ist, dass man einen Text schön mit einem Bild untermalt...nicht andersrum...^^


----------



## Bankchar (16. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kingdom Heartsssss x3


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Schrift gefällt mir. Sehr dezent gehalten und trotzdem irgendwie geil.


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

das ganze mal aus der versenkung hol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND NEIN ES HAT KEINE NIPPEL = Darfs posten *g*
Da es ne vert sig ist passt es hier leider nid rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade aber egal

edit meint: bg und so is von mir am anfang war da was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (fragt nicht was ..)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. November 2008)

sicher sm keller^^


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

hrhr mina^^

wir verstehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub mir *g*

Kamui Shiro <-- Jap aber das ist mein keller wo die drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jokkerino .. hat schon nen grund das ich dich eingeladen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2008)

der drückts ja die hupen nach UNTEN raus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gut ich kenns nur nach oben von zu engen dirndln aber egal)


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

Und nun? ist döch schön ;D


----------



## RazZerrR (18. November 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt ne Menge Tutorials im Netz. Musst Du dich mal hinter setzen und das anpacken.




Alter deine Sig ist ja voll fürn Arsch das sich da noch keine Moderator beschwert hat -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Inspirert durch Gears of War2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ist nicht meine beste Arbeit.

Hier nochmal was besseres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (18. November 2008)

Jo, die 2 ist nice =D


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Rechts ist die aber wirklich sehr leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Render und C4d´s hingegen sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Rechts ist die aber wirklich sehr leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du meinst links...ja das problem hab ich manchmal...manchmal siehts dann auf einer seite zu voll aus...also lass ich die leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> du meinst links...ja das problem hab ich manchmal...manchmal siehts dann auf einer seite zu voll aus...also lass ich die leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup,meinte Links *g* sorry,schreib grad hier noch was für die Schule und wollte nur ne kleine Pause^^
Wie gesagt,rechts nice,willst du mein Mentor werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

nix da chopi du kannst nicht mehr flüchten xD
ach man wiso kann ich das girl nicht als sig nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blödes max 200pixel hoch .. sonst wär meine sig lägst 600pixel hoch xD

edit meint: wieder mal typisch .. mich bewert bankchar nid ..
TYYYYPpppisch ..
nur wenn ich ihn im msn zuflame :/


----------



## Bankchar (18. November 2008)

xDD

Dein Bild sieht auch ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur bin ich net so der Fan von dem Format :>


----------



## mumba (19. November 2008)

Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem ganzen Creative Stylez auf sich?


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> willst du mein Mentor werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eig. gern, aber ich hätte keine Zeit für dich da ich im Moment eh nur zocke XD


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Eig. gern, aber ich hätte keine Zeit für dich da ich im Moment eh nur zocke XD


Dann halt nicht ;_;


mumba schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem ganzen Creative Stylez auf sich?


Wir sind alle ziemlich größenwahnsinnig und selbstverliebt,deshalb haben wir eine geheime Gruppe eröfnet,in die nur sehr erfahrene Künstler reinkommen...und ich.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...und ich.


jaa bei bei dir haben wir noch ein auge zugedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

ach was scherz^^


----------



## Mefisthor (19. November 2008)

Ich finds schon super das ich dabei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin eigentlich total unkreativ und muss immer warten bis ich einen Geistesblitz und in dem Moment auch noch Zeit zum machen hab ^^

Wie ist das denn bei euch ? Wenn ich einen Geistesblitz habe dann sehe ich das Bild schon fertig vor mir und muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich das so hinbekomme(und daran scheiterts manchmal auch ^^).

lg


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Ich glaube,die ist sogar ein wenig gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V1 gefällt mir weniger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V2 gefällt mir mehr...obwohl...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feedback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw,was bedeutet "c&c?")


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

ich find V1 besser^^


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich find V1 besser^^


Nur besser als V2 oder algemein gelungen? *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Nur besser als V2 oder algemein gelungen? *g*


Die schrift passt nicht, ansonsten allgemein gelungen.


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich finds schon super das ich dabei bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir kommt ne idee
im normalfall wenn ich meine bilder durchsuche
das kommt dann in den ordner: wenn mir mal langweilig ist--
dann geh ich zocken
irgendwann hach will mal was machen
und päm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


copi .. paar unfeinheiten aber mehrheitlich gut.

Ich weis du hast kritik nicht so gern aber mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wie gesagt ansich gut nur nun musst du auf die unwesendlichen sachen achten.
Light + flow..
Soll ja einen gewissen style haben.

-bg einheitlich
-umhang pink wtsefu.. weglassen
- light überall .. nein .. mach eines und zieh das durch
vom render her (sofern kopfleuchten schon drin war) mach es irgendwo oben.
rest machst du etwas verdunkelt.
und halt etwas unsauberheiten beim herstellen auf die ich am meisten achte ^^

alles beziet sich auf v2 da die allgemein besser ist..
typo sag ich nix den verkak ich auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mumba .. die gruppe wurde gemacht damit leute die gut sind + welche die vlt ganz gut werden (ja ich mein da so einen mit nem c und einen mit nem m am anfang ..)


@ mefi
chopi hat mich gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja platz 1 der liste führt immer noch mein meista an der bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ja allgemein wenig zeit .. freundin und gamen und ausgang/kino ..


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Juhu,jetzt gehts bergauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mina,kritik nehm ich immer gern an,sofern es nicht "sieht scheisse aus,noob" ist
jup,die typo hab ich nicht hinbekommen...
Das Kopfleuchten war nicht drin,doch fands besser als ohne,da sah man den Kopf garnicht (naja,fast)


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

Wie heisst es so schön
wer weit oben ist kann auch tiefer fallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wie heisst es so schön
> wer weit oben ist kann auch tiefer fallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub bei mir passte da mehr "tiefer kann man nun nicht mehr fallen" *g*


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

oh doch xD
wirklich tief ist wenn man sowas in der sig hat
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/beli...s/costume04.jpg

xD


----------



## Bankchar (19. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oh doch xD
> wirklich tief ist wenn man sowas in der sig hat
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/beli...s/costume04.jpg
> 
> xD



made my day xDDDDDD


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den link hab ich mir mal für die düsteren tage aufgehoben oder wenn chopi wirder rumheult das er so schlecht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sofern es nicht "sieht scheisse aus,noob" ist




l0l sieht scheisse aus noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scherz^^
ihr kennt mich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oh doch xD
> wirklich tief ist wenn man sowas in der sig hat
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/beli...s/costume04.jpg
> 
> xD


Ich dachte jetzt kommt DIESE Sig xD


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Hab mal kurz eine Frage, wo fügt man bei Gimp 2 Ränder ein. Z.B. bei einer Figur mit Hintergrund.


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

neue ebene
alles anwählen
füllen mit black

alles anwählen -> irgendwo suchen bei dem man pixel um x verringern kann
klick
delete

hat man nen rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: kenne mich bei gimp nicht aus darum weis ich nicht wo das pxiel verringer teil ist ..


----------



## Mefisthor (19. November 2008)

So hat ma wieder nen Geistesblitz aber an der Ausarbeitung ist es gescheitert ... naja was meint ihr

V1
[attachment=5859:CSS_Kopie.jpg]

V2
[attachment=5858:CSS_Kopie2.jpg]

lg


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Version 1 geht garnicht,V2 ist da schon besser
Ich finde,es ist nicht schlecht (bin ja auch nicht viel besser *g*)
Den Boarder (rahmen) solltest du nicht so machen,man sieht dne Render zu sehr da durchscheinen. Sonst,der Hintergrund ist ein wenig langweilig,die mach ich eigentlich auch immer,aber eben hab ich einfach mehr reingepackt und die 2 Oldtimer sagen,die is gelungen...ich glaub der Satz macht spätestens jetzt keinen Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

V2 find ich besser.


----------



## chopi (19. November 2008)

Ich hätte da sone Frage:
Hat jemand einen Link zu Hintergründen? Vllt sogar ein Pack auf rs? Ich find nie welche und Wallpaper nehmen ist auch blöd.
//Edit - Hier nochmal 2 überarbeitete Versionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> So hat ma wieder nen Geistesblitz aber an der Ausarbeitung ist es gescheitert ... naja was meint ihr
> 
> V1
> [attachment=5859:CSS_Kopie.jpg]
> ...



mach normale links plx -.-^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Version 1 geht garnicht,V2 ist da schon besser
> Ich finde,es ist nicht schlecht (bin ja auch nicht viel besser *g*)
> Den Boarder (rahmen) solltest du nicht so machen,man sieht dne Render zu sehr da durchscheinen. Sonst,der Hintergrund ist ein wenig langweilig,die mach ich eigentlich auch immer,aber eben hab ich einfach mehr reingepackt und die 2 Oldtimer sagen,die is gelungen...ich glaub der Satz macht spätestens jetzt keinen Sinn mehr
> 
> ...



hoffe du meinst nicht mich ..
v2 > v1 ..

aber überhaut nix eingearbeitet
einfach bg
draufgeklatscht
ramen find ich auch nicht so doll ..
und typo auch nicht ..

es geht nicht darum mehr reinzu tun chopi ..
ich kann dir bei deinem bild ca 50 sachen anmalen die mich stören .. aber ich tus nicht weil sie im vergleich zu den anderen gut ist ..

egal ich geh nun pennen .. lvl 78 hab ich ja ^^
da mir aber echt langweilig war nun ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist so das was mich hautpsächlich stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir ziemlich gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Hintergründe: immer noch deviantart.com und die Kategorie Resources. Oooder Digitalkamera schnappen und selbst fotografieren, das ist leichter als man denkt wenn man ein bisschen kreativ mit der Wahl des Blickwinkels umgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar Beispiele (alles unbearbeitete Fotos von mir):
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/_MG_0864.jpg
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/_MG_0875.jpg
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalcarya/_MG_0888.jpg


----------



## Bankchar (20. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber nur ne vorab version und noch net fertig. Bin aber atm zu faul um dran weiter zu arbeiten xD


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!

@ Mina: Könntest du evtl. unsere Werke in der Gruppe aktueller halten?
Weil wenn da steht "Die neusten Werke unserer User" und es sind 1woche alte teile drin^^
naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ja nur mal ein vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Jup,würde auch sagen,Mina sollte einmal am Tag den Designthread absuchen und fals notwendig erneuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Hat sich auf einen gelöschten Beitrag bezogen,nichts interessantes.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

lol postet das in den designthread xD


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

An einem Punkt muss ich einen großen Fehler gemacht haben,der dann beim Entdecken schon aus dem Verlauf raus war (z.b. Popout zu früh abgeschnitten etc.). :/ Naja,ich poste sie trotzdem nochmal...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Also das der Hut und der Kopf so abgeschnitten sind, sieht irgendwie doof aus ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> An einem Punkt muss ich einen großen Fehler gemacht haben,der dann beim Entdecken schon aus dem Verlauf raus war (z.b. Popout zu früh abgeschnitten etc.). :/ Naja,ich poste sie trotzdem nochmal...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht schlecht aus sry^^


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sieht schlecht aus sry^^


Hab doch schon gesagt,dass die nichts geworden ist und das ich sie einfach nur trotzdem posten wollte,da musste mir das nicht nochmal sagen...


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hab doch schon gesagt,dass die nichts geworden ist und das ich sie einfach nur trotzdem posten wollte,da musste mir das nicht nochmal sagen...


achso hab nur das bild angeschaut nicht den text gelesen XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sry^^


----------



## Extro (20. November 2008)

Mh das kam bei mir raus wo ich das erste mal mit Microsoft Photo 2006 Suite Edition Retouche gearbeitet habe^^

Edit: Mein 100er Post!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Mh das kam bei mir raus wo ich das erste mal mit Microsoft Photo 2006 Suite Edition Retouche gearbeitet habe^^
> 
> Edit: Mein 100er Post!
> 
> ...


sowas kann ich mit paint^^


----------



## Extro (20. November 2008)

Und ich mit Microsoft Photo 2006 Suite Edition Retouche. 

Was dagegen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Hier mal eine,die ich mit einem Tutorial in der Hand gemacht hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. November 2008)

Das schlimme ist das solche Anime-dinger immer besser aussehen, weil das (meiner Meinung) besser zu diesen abstrakten Hintergründen passt. Die unter euch die Animes nich mögen wissen was ich daran schlimm finde ^^

Chopi das find ich richtig gut, nein ich würde das meinem Alter entsprechend sogar als "Geil" bezeichnen. Besonders in Verbindung mit dem Gruppenlogo in der Signatur sieht das gut aus, ich brauch unbedingt den Link !

lg


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das solche Anime-dinger immer besser aussehen, weil das (meiner Meinung) besser zu diesen abstrakten Hintergründen passt. Die unter euch die Animes nich mögen wissen was ich daran schlimm finde ^^
> Chopi das find ich richtig gut, nein ich würde das meinem Alter entsprechend sogar als "Geil" bezeichnen. Besonders in Verbindung mit dem Gruppenlogo in der Signatur sieht das gut aus, ich brauch unbedingt den Link !
> lg


WAAAGH,das ist doch kein Anime,ist nur eine Figur aus Phönix Wright,einem DSspiel >.<
Und es ist nur geil,weil ich nach einer Anleitung vorgegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finds aber auch gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und von was brauchst du den Link? Sofern du das Logo auch in deiner Sig haben willst,kannste es dir gerne nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Was für ein Programm neh mhier denn dafür ? 


vll könnte mal wer eine link zum download linken pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> Was für ein Programm neh mhier denn dafür ?
> 
> 
> vll könnte mal wer eine link zum download linken pls
> ...


photoshop cs2/3...ich glaube die links sind in solch einem forum net erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Pandarenehre gerettet?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

naja, fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde die schrift nicht wirklich geeignet, und die schwerter sehen nicht richtig schrf aus (zumindest für mich ncht^^)


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WIe scharf sollen sie denn sein? So das sie arthas wie butter schneiden?


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup,die Font zerschies ich leider immer :/
Hat wer nen Link zu nem Font-tutorial? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIe scharf sollen sie denn sein? So das sie arthas wie butter schneiden?


naja, guck dir mal das rechte an... für mich wirkt das ein bisscen zu matt, und sieht halt nicht wirklich schwertscharf aus^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, guck dir mal das rechte an... für mich wirkt das ein bisscen zu matt, und sieht halt nicht wirklich schwertscharf aus^^


Hmmm legenfalls kann er überhaupt sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm legenfalls kann er überhaupt sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa dat stimmt...^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa dat stimmt...^^


Ich hab es einmal versucht, naja der versuch sah aus wie ne billige textur ausen 2d spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann sowas einfach nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab es einmal versucht, naja der versuch sah aus wie ne billige textur ausen 2d spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mir siehts zwar nicht so billig aus... nur weiss ich am ende nicht ma, was es egtl darstellen sollte xD


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Edit,ohne Font:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

hm da sticht der effekt unterm linken arm hervor, den ich egtl ganze nett finde


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir siehts zwar nicht so billig aus... nur weiss ich am ende nicht ma, was es egtl darstellen sollte xD


Ich habs dann aufgegeben und nutze lieber mein Massa Bild :-D


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> photoshop cs2/3...ich glaube die links sind in solch einem forum net erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





nein ? ohh schade kanst mir dann PN schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Hey, komme hierher mit einer bitte, an euch Pro-Designer^^
Also, ich möchte für meine EP ein Cover entwerfen, und habe schon eine Idee, nur, mir fehlen die Möglichkeiten/Fertigkeiten, ich wollte Fragen ob man mir hier helfen könnte man müsste 3 Bilder, zusammenschneiden und dann den Namen der EP ins Bild reinschreiben.
Wollte fragen ob man mir hier weiter helfen könnte.

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## Huntermoon (23. November 2008)

Hier ein Bild von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier der LINK.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Das Bild ist ja verdammt riesig ~~


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Eh ja... ist das nur ein Stern mit Linseneffekt? Nicht mehr? Oder ist das ein Anfang?

Ansonsten... naja... da ist weder vorne noch hinten irgendwas... aber solche bilder hab ich auch ab und zu mit C4D v7 gemacht... ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. November 2008)

Ist nur ein "kleiner[^^]" Anfang, wahrscheinlich folgt mehr.


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

**BÄM**

V1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V2 mit Typo,die wie immer nicht gelungen ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Ick will auch sone imba sig wie Chopi ><


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ick will auch sone imba sig wie Chopi ><


War das eine Andeutung,dass du meine neue als Geschenk haben möchtest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> War das eine Andeutung,dass du meine neue als Geschenk haben möchtest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kopiere keine Signaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich find deine echt Hamma (hmm nein nicht wie das Lied^^)


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kopiere keine Signaturen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also wenn du eine Version doch noch in deine Sig packen willst,kannste dich ruhig bedienen (nimm die ohne Typo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hab da kein Problem mit *g*


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine Version doch noch in deine Sig packen willst,kannste dich ruhig bedienen (nimm die ohne Typo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm Massa oder das? gute frage^^ Ich versuch mal beide dranzuklatschen^^


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm Massa oder das? gute frage^^ Ich versuch mal beide dranzuklatschen^^


Dann sieht es aber am schlimmsten aus...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dann sieht es aber am schlimmsten aus...


ich merks grade^^
hmmm ich glaube ich lass nochen monat herrn massa stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich merks grade^^
> hmmm ich glaube ich lass nochen monat herrn massa stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (24. November 2008)

ich weiß das es nicht toll ist, aber doch ansehnlich genug um als desktop zu dienen. Die frau hat ne bissel PLatte Nase bekommen (versehntlich wölbungs effekt eingebaut XD). ansonsten find ichs ok. fänds cool wenn ihr mir tipps geben könntet. Was mich selbst am meisten stört ist das die Frau so draufgeklatscht und unpassen wirkt wie kann man da was machen?

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ps3_bur...adise_147eq.jpg


----------



## chopi (24. November 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Idee verbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nice!
> 
> @ Mina: Könntest du evtl. unsere Werke in der Gruppe aktueller halten?
> Weil wenn da steht "Die neusten Werke unserer User" und es sind 1woche alte teile drin^^
> ...



Postet mir doch diejenigen die ihr wirklich möchtet .. ich mache einige sigs teilweise poste ich sie gar nicht und lösche die direkt wieder wenn ich sie verkakt habe.
Macht ja kein sinn das ich jeden tag änder und ihr findet sie am ende trozdem mist

ahja und war halt bisle afk hier
ihr wisst schon
lvl 80
freundin
hero innis
raiden
blub blub blub <-- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> **BÄM**
> 
> V1
> 
> ...



bis auf die kleinen punkte im gesicht und an der waffe meiner meinung nach deibe beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw die erste dir mir vom style her wirklich gefällt.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Wie ware es,wenn du einfach die letzten 3 als Links posten wurdest?
Wahlweise kann jeder im Designthread schreiben "Die mochte ich in die Gruppe"
ODER muss mal jemand schauen,ob mal als Mod in der Gruppe (gibt es ja) auch das Topic andern kan,dann konnte das jeder fur sich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sorz furs fehlen der Umlaute,sitz in der Schule (polnische Tastatur)).


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

JUHU!

Ich bin mal zuwas gekommen^^

Hatte etwas Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ist meine erste sig wo ich mein copyright gesetzt habe haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie ware es,wenn du einfach die letzten 3 als Links posten wurdest?
> Wahlweise kann jeder im Designthread schreiben "Die mochte ich in die Gruppe"
> ODER muss mal jemand schauen,ob mal als Mod in der Gruppe (gibt es ja) auch das Topic andern kan,dann konnte das jeder fur sich machen
> 
> ...



Hab ich mit Bankchar versucht. Er konnte nix ändern. Obwohl ich ihm Mod rechte gegeben hat.
jokke schönes babe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. November 2008)

Hab michb mal im Colorieren versucht. Die Ergebnisse möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

Sieht ja mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> JUHU!
> 
> Ich bin mal zuwas gekommen^^
> 
> ...


Also die Typo links will mich einfach nicht gefallen :/ ist das dein "Copyright" ? Und keine Angst,die nimmt schon keiner deine Signatur weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

man bedenke das man das auch mühelos abschneiden kann


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> man bedenke das man das auch mühelos abschneiden kann


Ne,da steht "Other Side ...mehr hab ich mir nicht gemerkt" ,sieht trotzdem kaggö aus.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Eher schlicht,ich wollte nur mal wieder was mit Homer machen *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

auch wenn ich simpsons mag-> deins spricht mich grad nicht an.
oberes ist n bissi besser, wegen des kontrastes.
bei dem was du hier bisher zum teil scho gemacht hast ginge da bestimmt mehr =)


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch wenn ich simpsons mag-> deins spricht mich grad nicht an.
> oberes ist n bissi besser, wegen des kontrastes.
> bei dem was du hier bisher zum teil scho gemacht hast ginge da bestimmt mehr =)


Hab dabei noch One piece gezockt und das ganze hat ohne Pausen 10 Minuten gedauert xD
Aber hast schon recht,man sieht es.


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also die Typo links will mich einfach nicht gefallen :/ ist das dein "Copyright" ? Und keine Angst,die nimmt schon keiner deine Signatur weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo eig steh ich net so auf Schrift...hat auch en bisschen versaut^^ ich lass es mal in Zukunft weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hätte ich dann gerne in den Designthread *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die hätte ich dann gerne in den Designthread *g*


jetzt wo du ausm irc bist biste immer noch hier? geh lernen! =P


----------



## Minastirit (25. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die hätte ich dann gerne in den Designthread *g*



Aha ..

edit meint: gemacht..
so ich geh aber nun pennen ..


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> JUHU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach die bitte auch rein bei meinem namen^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. November 2008)

Und noch ein versuch. Find ich nicht ganz so gelungen wie mein erster versuch aber ich bin trozdem recht stolz.^^

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

versuch mal es etwas aufwändiger zu gestalten und mehr effekte reinzubringen.


----------



## chopi (26. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> versuch mal es etwas aufwändiger zu gestalten und mehr effekte reinzubringen.


Er koloriert doch nur? oO


----------



## Minastirit (26. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mach die bitte auch rein bei meinem namen^^



irgendwie hab ich so das gefühl das es nicht dein bild ist bei dem link ..
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/R.../other_side.png
....
aber naja gibt ja leute die melden sich überall sonst an .. <-- lawl
is aber drin


----------



## chopi (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs versucht...
Die soll natürlich nicht in die Gruppe.


----------



## Minastirit (26. November 2008)

Wieder was von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll nur atmo sig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und halt mit nem real bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

gefällt mir und das 2te nimmt er net an


----------



## Minastirit (26. November 2008)

ist noch am fertig hochladen xD
lade nebenbei noch ne 200mb datei hoch -.-^^ 

nein kein film .. nur fotos von urlaub für kolegen xD

so fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wieder was von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versuch mal nur den Arm golden zu machen



Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich so das gefühl das es nicht dein bild ist bei dem link ..
> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/R.../other_side.png
> ....
> aber naja gibt ja leute die melden sich überall sonst an .. <-- lawl
> is aber drin


Ich hasse meinen nick jokkerino^^
(siehe anmeldedatum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geschmäcker ändern sich u. nicks auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (27. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich hasse meinen nick jokkerino^^


Pc an Zam hilft den Nick zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach grad was,stells dann auch rein.


----------



## Minastirit (27. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Pc an Zam hilft den Nick zu ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo klar hilft es wenn man den pc an zam schickst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur den arm .. hmm du meinst nur hinten oder? wenn ja .. schaut doof aus hab ich schon gemacht ..


----------



## chopi (27. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo klar hilft es wenn man den pc an zam schickst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinte natürlich Pm *g*


----------



## Kangrim (27. November 2008)

So mein erstmals letzter Colorier Versuch, da ich mit dem ergebnis jetzt fast vollkommen zufrieden bin.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. November 2008)

beim pc gesendet gehts aber sicherlich schneller *g*
so bin ma weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bild mach ich später^^

eh kangrim malst du die nur an oder zeichnest auch selber?
wenn du die zeichnest .. wtf .. willauchkönnen^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. November 2008)

Die linke Augenbraue ist noch weiß :x


----------



## Kangrim (27. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> beim pc gesendet gehts aber sicherlich schneller *g*
> so bin ma weiter zocken
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fülle nur.^^ Dann noch ein paar einzelne Lichteffekte und Schatteneffekte rein und das ganze sieht recht akzeptabel ein. Und für die frage in deinem Hinterkopt. Ja das ist eine meiner Liblingsfiguren.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

wie lautet ihr Name? yoko?


----------



## Kangrim (27. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie lautet ihr Name? yoko?




Jop aus dem Anime Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann den ich noch nie gesehen hab.^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. November 2008)

joko > all !!!!
den manga hab ich nie gross geshen .. die h fassung auch nicht gross aber joko hat einfach style^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

die hast duu mal als sig gehabt minalein^^ 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1177589


----------



## chopi (27. November 2008)

So schlecht ist die nicht ,finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. November 2008)

Die über mir gefällt mir nicht mehr,die find ich jetzt noch schön,in ner Stunde mag ich sie wohl auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die über mir gefällt mir nicht mehr,die find ich jetzt noch schön,in ner Stunde mag ich sie wohl auch nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soll das was von rayman sein..wird der so geschrieben?^^

yoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die hast duu mal als sig gehabt minalein^^
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1177589



logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und daann hab ich mir die serie durchgekukt .. gar nicht leicht mit so einer ablenkung XD


----------



## Jokkerino (28. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die über mir gefällt mir nicht mehr,die find ich jetzt noch schön,in ner Stunde mag ich sie wohl auch nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gelungen.


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Gelungen.


Und das von Jokkerino *freu*


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

und schon geht es wieder bergab :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ja,die Font hab ich aus dem anderen geklaut.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. November 2008)

Wieso postest du Sachen von denen du weisst das die nicht gelungen sind?^^


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wieso postest du Sachen von denen du weisst das die nicht gelungen sind?^^


Weisste,das frag ich mich auch manchmal...und dann mach ich es trotzdem.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Mit der bin ich allerdings wieder zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v2 (gefällt mir mehr)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und schon geht es wieder bergab :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rayman meets asassins? nice


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

Ich hol nochmal die Alte auf die neue seite:


chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch eine,feedback wär nice



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

neue: gefällt mir nicht 
(obwohl  ich gorillaz mag)
aber die mit GEz find ich top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

mit dem GEz find ich auch top^^


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Normal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scharfgezeichnet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

gefällt mir net so...ist aber denk ich mal geschmackssache


----------



## Kangrim (30. November 2008)

Irgendwie find ich meine Werke immer schlechter. :/
Ich bekomm die Figuren nicht so in Geltung wie ich sie gerne hätte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich meine Werke immer schlechter. :/
> Ich bekomm die Figuren nicht so in Geltung wie ich sie gerne hätte.
> 
> 
> ...


 Rot & Grüne schrift? o.0 Für dunkelheit?
Sieht aus wie auf so Werbeplakaten für die Ami-Armee


----------



## Kangrim (30. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Rot & Grüne schrift? o.0 Für dunkelheit?
> Sieht aus wie auf so Werbeplakaten für die Ami-Armee



Solls ja auch sein.


Nein eigentlich nicht xD aber ich hab da einfach ka wie ich da was mehr reinbringen kann x.x.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

ich hab auch was gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal ausnahmsweise kein anime xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Haxxler wollte eine Signatur mit Slash,hier hat er eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v1 (normal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v2 (scharfgezeichnet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt sie dir? *g*


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Der animierte Slash sieht also kagge aus,verstanden!

v1 (normal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v2 (scharfgezeichnet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

So,noch ne 5 Version,sag ob die die gefällt *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

jop sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke chopi


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

In der neuesten hab ich ausversehen Eben falsch übereinander gelegt :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da nochmal die neue *g*


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Ich wär auch mit der anderen zufrieden gewesen aber gut ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich hab auch was gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



n1 pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefällt mir ganz gut.

chopi .. die gaaanz oben bewerte ich mal nicht ..
und kangrim .. ach waaaa


----------



## chopi (1. Dezember 2008)

Da macht man echt eine der schlechteren und jemand will die haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja,hier meine neue,irgendwie weiß ich nicht ob die gut ist. Wie wärs mit Feedback? (Hab mir vorgenommen,mehr deutsche Typos zu machen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Gleich nochma ne neue Version reingehauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Dezember 2008)

meine ehrliche meinung willst du nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achte mal ETWAS mehr auf die effekte
bei dir sind diese zwar gut gesetzt aber beim render total drüber .. immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es sind kleinigkeiten die es schöner machen oder nicht ...

der antwalt
abzocker der reichen <-- stimmt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## nalcarya (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die letzte Version von chopi sehr schön so wie sie ist - da hast du die Schrift auch mal sehr gut eingebaut imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich find die letzte Version von chopi sehr schön so wie sie ist - da hast du die Schrift auch mal sehr gut eingebaut imho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das lustige ist,ich hab (aus versehen) die Schrift einfach ein paar Ebenen zu tief gesetzt (sonst kommt die bei mir eig immer ganz hoch (abgesehn vom rand)) und fand,das sieht garnicht so schlcht aus *g*

Aber die größten Erfindungen wurden ja durch Zufall entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> bei dir sind diese zwar gut gesetzt aber beim render total drüber .. immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nenn das Einarbeitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Dezember 2008)

Chopi ey^^ 
Mach mal irgendein  Meisterwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht nur 0815 sachen von dir...setz dich mal 1-2 stunden hin und bastle was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Meisterwerk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Et voilà



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

lööl^^


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die würde ich dann auch gerne in der Gruppe sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> meine ehrliche meinung willst du nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch,natürlich will ich die (sofern es nicht "alta,sieht die scheisssse aus" ist)


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinungen pls, ich weiß einfach nicht was ich davon halten soll :/

lg


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Ein paar von euch kennen bestimmt boards wie
Gfx-Sector oder
Dark design .
*kennt ihr noch mehr solcher Seiten mit Signaturtutorials?*
Bin leider sehr wählerisch was Tut´s angeht ("Das schaffste eh nicht" , "Das Outcome sieht aber kagge aus" , "Das ist ja garkein Bildtut")

(Übrigens Mefisthor,die 2 Seiten da oben,einfach anmelden und ein paar Tutorials machen,hilft wirklich!)


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloß net die ist schlecht chopi o.0


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

So schlecht? oO



chopi schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch mehr solcher Seiten mit Signaturtutorials?


!!


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So schlecht? oO


Das selbe wollt ich dich auch grad fragen Oo

Hab schon so viele Tutorials geguggt, keine lust mehr. Ich mach's wie ich's immer mach, rumprobieren bis ich's sau gut kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat bis jetzt immer so geklappt

lg


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal noch eine,ist die besser geworden?

v1 (normal)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v2 (scharfgezeichnet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. Dezember 2008)

Das scharfgezeichnete sieht besser aus, btw hier mal was von mir:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Dezember 2008)

chopi mach mal bestimmte stellen scharf und nicht einfach alles
naja finds nicht soo schlecht .. aber ich mach ja atm wenn dann atmo sigs ..

und für sowas hast du mich im raid zugespammt?
-.- wegen dir ist für mich raucherpause ausgefallen ... ^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> bloß net die ist schlecht chopi o.0


wtf? Was soll denn daran schlecht sein? Ich denke man sollte schon zwischen subjektivem "Gefällt mir nicht" und einer objektiven Meinung unterscheiden Oo

Persönlich find ich das Motiv auch nicht so toll, aber ganz ehrlich sehe ich das als eine der besten Arbeiten die chopi bisher gemacht hat. Ganz besonders die Schrift - auch wenn's ein Unfall war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetus (4. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer wenn ich es sehe, fasse ich mich selbst an.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was und wieviel hast du genommen bevor du das gemacht hast?


----------



## Templer2k (4. Dezember 2008)

boah wenn ich das so on euch sehe werd ich echt neidisch ich mach auch n bissl was zuhause aber bin da noch ewig entfernt von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht ist sein Bildschirm kaputt und bei ihm siehts gut aus ^^

Mein Spider-man bild büdde auch bewerten :O

lg


----------



## Templer2k (4. Dezember 2008)

Also das Spiderman ild find ich sehr sehr gelungen gefällt mir ^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2008)

@Templer2k: reine Übungs- und damit verbunden natürlich Geduldsache. Eine gute Portion natürliches Talent macht es einfacher, aber auch mit reiner Übung kommt man nach ner Weile zu Ergebnissen die sich durchaus sehen lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ne Idee... wir buddeln jetzt alle mal auf unseren Festplatten und bringen das älteste "Meisterwerk" zum Vorschein, das wir finden können O_O


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Nalcarya, meinst du mit Meisterwerk das erste hässliche ding ? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das einfach mal schnell zusammengebaut, weil ihr alle so gute Gruppenlogos habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds total hässlich, aber das mein ich immer ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht,ob es das erste war,aber ziemlich früh gab es das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mir grad nicht sicher,ob das "Möge die Erdenmutter mit dir sein" Ding nicht noch früher war.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ja noch nicht solange dabei, ich hab das Programm zwar schon länger aber ich habs selten benutzt.

Mein allererstes, ja ich war beim Hype dabei ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erstes bei dem ich schon weiter gedacht habe und ma was ausprobiert hab: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein erstes, ernsthaftes bei dem ich mit Ebenen und Effekten angefangen habe (ist nicht mal solange her ist sogar hier im Thread ^^) : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und die ganzen Schrifteffekt-dinger die ich gepostet habe sind aus Tutorials.

lg

P.S.: oha dicker Beitrag xD


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nalcarya, meinst du mit Meisterwerk das erste hässliche ding ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finds gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Kann nicht sein Jokkerino ^^

Das hat nur 5 min gedauert :O

lg


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

1.Mein Logo genommen
2.Efektstock/c4d als Hintergrund
3.Muster drüber
(4. s/w filter dazwischen)
4 bzw 5. Rand rein.

Wären 5 Minuten *g*


----------



## Minastirit (4. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nalcarya, meinst du mit Meisterwerk das erste hässliche ding ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keine ahnung wieviel du da gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber finds ganz gut .. bei mir hab ich zwar alles selber gemacht aber das gefällt mir auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Nich ganz

1. Dein Logo genommen(war zu faul zum selber machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. In eine neue Bilddatei kopiert um auf die richtige größe zu kommen
3. Hintergrund schwarz, Logo blau gemacht
4.  4 verschiedenen Brushes draufgenatzt
5. Wabenmuster mit Effektmuster
6. Die 2 ganz leichten strichbrusches einmal schwarz einmal weiß draufgehauen
7. Rahmen mit 10p weiß und 8p schwarz reingemacht
8. Ebeneneinstellung richtig eingestellt
9. Fertig

Trotzdem warens nur 5 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (4. Dezember 2008)

ist doch egal wieviel man macht hauptsache es schaut gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach will schon lange ein bild machen weis schon was ich machen will wie und so .. aber hab einfach nie die zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will meine 100% Raidactivity halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Wollte mal wieder was machen,ist nichts besonderes geworden,aber ich bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es Feedback?


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Sieht schon ziemlich gut aus, besonders gefällt mir der Fernsehereffekt also die pünktchen

Nur wieder ist (ie fast bei jedem deiner bilder) der Fokus auf dem hellen punkt unten und nich auf den Hasen

Würde den Punkt unten dunkler machen aber hör dir erst mal die sachen von den andern an, bin ja nicht viel besser als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

Edit meint: Beitrag nummer 111, da geb ich doch einen aus ^^


----------



## Rhokan (4. Dezember 2008)

Deine Signatur sprengt den Rahmen aber seeeehhhhr deutlich, Mefisthor


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt verboten ist oder nicht weil bei mir ist das genau 1050x200 , und in den Regeln steht die darf 200 hoch sein. Ist das jetzt auch verboten nur weil andere kleinere Monitore haben ? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich frag mal Zam.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

200 Pixel bleiben immer gleich, egal wie groß der Monitor ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub du weißt nicht was ich meine, mach mal das fenster kleiner und du siehst das die Signatur dan sehr hoch wird, fast 400 pixel, weil sie so lange ist

lg


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Finds schade,dass die Userbars auf Imagehack liegen und nicht von der Seite selbst ausgehn,so könnte man die alle blocken,so gehts nicht =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich glaub du weißt nicht was ich meine, mach mal das fenster kleiner und du siehst das die Signatur dan sehr hoch wird, fast 400 pixel, weil sie so lange ist
> 
> lg



Das ist quatsch... die bleibt weiterhin 200px groß... lediglich die Anzahl der Pixel die bei mir dargestellt werden können wird gesenkt, dadurch "wirkt" es größer, ist es aber trotzdem nicht...


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch... die bleibt weiterhin 200px groß... lediglich die Anzahl der Pixel die bei mir dargestellt werden können wird gesenkt, dadurch "wirkt" es größer, ist es aber trotzdem nicht...


Er hat schon Recht,wenn ich Firefox kleiner mache,sind die Sig´s nicht mehr neben-,sonder übereinander und das ist dann natürlich viel mehr als 200 px


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich ging davon aus das sie an ort und Stelle bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie sich bewegen ist es klar das es größer wird...
Aber dennoch bleiben 200px immer 200px egal wie groß der Bildschirm oder die Auflösung ist, darum ging es mir, weil es sich so anhörte als wolle er verklickern, die festen größen ändern sich mit der größe des Bildschirms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre natürlich Schwachsinn *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch... die bleibt weiterhin 200px groß... lediglich die Anzahl der Pixel die bei mir dargestellt werden können wird gesenkt, dadurch "wirkt" es größer, ist es aber trotzdem nicht...





chopi schrieb:


> Er hat schon Recht,wenn ich Firefox kleiner mache,sind die Sig´s nicht mehr neben-,sonder übereinander und das ist dann natürlich viel mehr als 200 px



Genau so is es

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich Schwachsinn *g*



Deswegen habe ich ja interveniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat es eben so dämlich ausgedrückt... sonst wäre ich ja nicht drauf eingestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Mefi,deine Sig ist trotzdem richtig vollgepackt.
Was helfen könnte:
Kleineres Format nehmen
Für eine Signatur entscheiden
Userbars rausnehmen
:>


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mefi,deine Sig ist trotzdem richtig vollgepackt.
> Was helfen könnte:
> Kleineres Format nehmen
> Für eine Signatur entscheiden
> ...



*: (*


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir hats gradma 2 sachen drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und solange du die sig nicht breiter als 1800 machst habe ich kein problem damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1900 minus das ding links minus die ränder = ca 1600-1800 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber zam wird früher meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw 25er naxx clear pew pew ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Habs schon geändert :O

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback pls


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Naja Jokkerino, mir gefällts gar nicht ... Techno Oo

Ne sieht schon in Ordnung aus nur must du das Bild rockiger aussehen lassen und unten das ändern in "listen to rock" dann is es perfekt

lg


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

das bild erinnert mich mehr als listen to emo Oo ..

find diene sig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch ma was gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und halt ohne zensur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt ja gewisse die da pingeling sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. hoffe darf das posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs mal ohne bild anzeige drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist halt ohne das teil hinten .. man weis ja nie bei den anti nippel leuten hier ..
http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~mina...t4fireball2.jpg


----------



## Rhokan (5. Dezember 2008)

Das Bild kann man gewaltig falsch verstehen.


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das Bild kann man gewaltig falsch verstehen.


Ich befürchte,du verstehst es auf die richtige variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jokker,vor allem das Format ist schrott,kannst du besser.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Das bild war nie als Sig gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich höre halt ab und zu techno^^ und da lässt sich find ich mehr mit machen als mit Metal (Auch wenn ich überzeugter Metal Hörer bin)

Ach ja @ Mina: Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

wie wat wo falsch verstehen?
also ich verstehs so .. das soll meine freundin + kolegin darstellen an weinachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja darum hab ich es ja zensiert .. sonst hätte jemand von euch ja was das waaa man um 6uhr im tv siet^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

diese weißen flüssigen flecken iritieren wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...vollgewi...


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Das sind nun wirklich keine Splatterbrushes >_>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Jop das ist sehr pervers dennoch habe ich das bedürfnis meine sig zu wehseln.... naja würde ich ärger mit den Mods bekommen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also ich verstehs so .. das soll meine freundin + kolegin darstellen an weinachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, sie lassen dich nur zusehen^^ nicht mitmachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (5. Dezember 2008)

Mir war heute viel zu langweilig und hatte auch nicht wirklich viel Zeit ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

@Exclaw: Bist du schon in unserer Design-Gruppe? *G*


----------



## EXclaw (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> @Exclaw: Bist du schon in unserer Design-Gruppe? *G*



Nicht wirklich *g*

BTW: Hab die Sig eben aus Zufall auf dem Desktop gefunden und hab mich dann erinnert, dass ich die heut gemacht hab *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Ne isser ned, tu nich so als wärn wir tausende leute bei der man nich sieht wer alles drin ist xD

Macht ihr auch so Logos für andere Leute ? Ich werd mit Aufträgen nur überhäuft, sollte mal geld verlangen, oder was anderes :]

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

dann sollten wir claw einladen...an seiner sig seh ich das er gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Tja Mina is nüscht da ... musser warten, schreib ihm mal ne nachricht :O

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

jo schreib ihm mal ne nachricht^^ der mina macht das morgen ode rso dann


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Jo mach das.

Langsam geht das Niveau von unserer Gruppe runter, Mina hat ein Porn-pic gemacht und Kamui hats in der Sig. Naja kamui is nicht in der Guppe aber bald kommt der 2te mit nem Porn-pic und dann rutscht das Niveau endgultig in den Keller.

Naja ich tu mal so als hätt ich die Pics nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Es ist schwer ein gutes Porn-Pic zu machen dadurch geht das Nivaeu durch die schwierigkeit wieder nach oben^^


----------



## EXclaw (5. Dezember 2008)

Puh... das Niveau sinkt und sinkt und sinkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Puh... das Niveau sinkt und sinkt und sinkt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Minas schuld xD


----------



## lollercoaster (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 2 groben fehler sind mir bekannt (fleck neben dem arm und aufhören der linien am fuß) weiß einer wie ich die ausbessern könnte ohne das bild neu anfangen zu müssen? und wie findet ihrs ansonsten? 
und ja ich hab das noch nicht so oft gemacht^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich nach meinem letzten rückschlag wiedermal an eine Signatur getraut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir gefällt sie und ich würde die auch gerne auf unserer Gruppenseite sehen.^^
Hab sie sehr dezent mit wenig Effekten gehalten damit das Reine in dem Bild nicht verloren geht. Ihr wisst schon was ich meine xP .


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nach meinem letzten rückschlag wiedermal an eine Signatur getraut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find die Schrift passt nicht so ganz. Und der Schnee ist auch verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Kangrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt noch einen Ramen rein getan um es vom Forum abzuheben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Macht ihr auch so Logos für andere Leute ? Ich werd mit Aufträgen nur überhäuft,


Machst du das einfach so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Machst du das einfach so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum denn auch nicht?


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Warum denn auch nicht?


Weis nicht, hast eig recht^^ Ich geh imemr von der Unfreudndlichkeit andere aus, i wie ein Charakterfehler =(


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weis nicht, hast eig recht^^ Ich geh imemr von der Unfreudndlichkeit andere aus, i wie ein Charakterfehler =(


Gesellschaftsfehler, wenn dann.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Gesellschaftsfehler, wenn dann.


Nein, ein Charakterfehler wenn ich davon ausgehe das andere unfreundlich sind, Gesellschatsfehler wenn sie es wirklich wären, oder?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, ein Charakterfehler wenn ich davon ausgehe das andere Unfreundlic hsind, Gesellschatsfehler wenn sie es wirklich wären, oder?^^


Nein ich meinte damit, das die Gesselschaft auf einem Stand ist wo man fremde nicht trauen kann bzw. nichts umsonst ist.
Ein umstrittenes Thema^^


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ja da hast du recht. Und vor allem ist es ziehmlich Offtopic *g ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

wir befinden uns im off-topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Offtopic im Offtopic, also Offtopic²
Ob es nicht mehr Offtopic ist wen jeder ein Desingstück in dne Post einbaut?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey ist doch voll Praktisch wenn man das für andere macht.

Bei einer Ex bin ich so gelandet Oo

lg


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Mich frag keiner nach nem logo/banner oO (ausser Haxxler und...naja,bitte,mach die Sig wieder raus. Ich schäme mich für dieses Stück Erbrochenes)


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab schon mehr als 30 sachen gemacht lol ^^

Aber ich bin auf einer Communityseite angemeldet und schreibs Fett in mein Profil das ich das mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ja, sie lassen dich nur zusehen^^ nicht mitmachen


das machen die auch jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Waren die ...splatterbrushes... eigentlich schon im Stock?
Übrigens,genau die aus meiner Sig hätte ich gerne in der Gruppe. (fals jemand in 2 Jahren den Thread durchlesen würde,ich meinte diese hier.)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Es ist schwer ein gutes Porn-Pic zu machen dadurch geht das Nivaeu durch die schwierigkeit wieder nach oben^^


wisst ihr überhaupt was da für ne arbeit hinter steckt? denke mal nicht .. wenn ich gewisse bilder von gewissen user ansehe ..


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Waren die ...splatterbrushes... eigentlich schon im Stock?
> Übrigens,genau die aus meiner Sig hätte ich gerne in der Gruppe. (fals jemand in 2 Jahren den Thread durchlesen würde,ich meinte diese hier.)



nö waren sie nicht ..
so billig bin ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenns für alle so wirkt hab ich es richtig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw das sie einer benutz hab ich nie erlaubt ..
wobei ... kami behalt die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser als die 2 gays die vorhin da waren xd


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich *g*
> 
> BTW: Hab die Sig eben aus Zufall auf dem Desktop gefunden und hab mich dann erinnert, dass ich die heut gemacht hab *g*



Frage ist ob du überhaupt lust hast. Wenn ja werde ich dir die rechtlichen unterlagen zukommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eh ich meine ich schreib dir eifnach das pw kenne ja noch 2 -3 deiner alten bilder die du ma wo gepostet hattest


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Übrigens,genau die aus meiner Sig hätte ich gerne in der Gruppe.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Wennde schon dabei bist tausch den Altair mim Spidy aus

lg


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

mach ich geleich nur kein stress hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (6. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Frage ist ob du überhaupt lust hast. Wenn ja werde ich dir die rechtlichen unterlagen zukommen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du böser Trippleposter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hab ich Lust (: Und welche Bilder hast du den von mir gesehen? o:


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

irgendeins im wl oder im ui forum das als deine sig gedient hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint chopi und mefi habs gemacht und geh nun pennen Xd


----------



## Kangrim (6. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendeins im wl oder im ui forum das als deine sig gedient hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wer zu früh schreibt verpasst das beste.^^
Ich hätte gerne die hier auf der gruppenseite. Meine alte da sieht ja grausam aus.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Dezember 2008)

sobald exclaw bei uns drin darf er nie mehr raus hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (6. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sobald exclaw bei uns drin darf er nie mehr raus hahah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh noes! Warum bin ich grad beigetreten? O: Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Dezember 2008)

doch dein leben hat den sinn für uns zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

gut dass du es erlaubst minas...^^


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2008)

Fünfminutenarbeit,ich brauchte nen Hintergrund fürs Handy - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (6. Dezember 2008)

Dauer: 10 Minuten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, 6 Minuten sind für das ICQ Gespräch drauf gegangen xD


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2008)

Deine komischen Boarder wollen mir nicht gefallen =/
bei der sieht man allerdings auch,dass sie 10 Minuten verbraucht hat *g*
Wieso ist da einfach ne Farbe drüber? Sieht schlecht aus,find ich. Mach noch ne 2 Version!


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal eine aus Langeweile,nichts besonderes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja Naruto ....etwas eintönig trotzdem schöne Übergänge also ich finds schon toll gemacht 9/10


----------



## nalcarya (6. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Fünfminutenarbeit,ich brauchte nen Hintergrund fürs Handy -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

In dem Thread passiert immer weniger :/

So,hier meine erste Sig mit einem Bild als Hintergrund,sonst war es ja immer ein gesmugdeter Render

v1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v2 (2 C4D´s wurden weichgezeichnet,nichts weltbewegendes *g*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gab es nur diesen Enelrender aus dem Wiispiel :/


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine aus Langeweile,nichts besonderes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darf ih das hier als sig verwenden chopi? ich mag orochimaru^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> darf ih das hier als sig verwenden chopi? ich mag orochimaru^^


Aber natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (musst auch nichts hinschreiben,das es von mir ist oder so *g* (Aber nicht sagen,du hast die gemacht *g*))


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Aber natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



thx^^

und nein sowas mach cih net^^ wiso auch? schähme mich net das cih das net so gut kann^^


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir jemand bitte tipps geben?^^(zu photoshop :b)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte tipps geben?^^(zu photoshop :b)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Bild gefällt mir. Aber ich finde der übergnang zum Forum ist irgendwie doof. Vieleicht solltest du einen Ramen machen oder ähnliches. Aber die Ansätze sind gelungen.


Btw: Ich hab mein Blog aktuallisiert. Könnt ja mal reinschauen oder in mein Gb schreiben xP


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann man einen Rand bei PS einfügen?^^
bin noch ein noob


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Am einfachsten gehts so
1. neue ebene
2. strg + a
3. Auswahlwerkzeug nehmen
4. rechtsklick -> kontur füllen


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so besser?


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> so besser?




ja das hat style. Deine wievielte Arbeit war das jetzt?


----------



## Mishua (7. Dezember 2008)

meine 2te.. ich hatte aber keinerlei kenntnise in ps (war bisher nur mit gimp vertraut)
und das is meine 3te:
hälfte davon hab ich von einem tut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> meine 2te.. ich hatte aber keinerlei kenntnise in ps (war bisher nur mit gimp vertraut)
> und das is meine 3te:
> hälfte davon hab ich von einem tut
> 
> ...




Für die 2te war das sehr gut. Aber deine Dritte ist mir zu verworren sry.^^
Irgendwie ist das kein stimmiges Bild. Aber übung macht den meister. Ich bin auch noch nicht so der Hammer und hab noch seeeehr viel übung nötig aber es macht halt spaß zu Designen.^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal so als Anregung:
Das Wichtigste in einer Sig sollte der Render(=die Figur) sein und nicht die Schrift. Die sollte fast nicht zu sehn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anregung:
> Das Wichtigste in einer Sig sollte der Render(=die Figur) sein und nicht die Schrift. Die sollte fast nicht zu sehn sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beziehst du das auf mich?^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

War an Mishua,aber gut,das du das auch liest *g*


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> War an Mishua,aber gut,das du das auch liest *g*



Naja das Problem bei meinem diesmaligen render war einfach das die (von uns aus) linke Seite abgehackt war und ich sie dadurch an de Rand platzieren musste. Um das Bild ein bisschen zu füllen kam die Schrift rein und mir gefällt das Ergebnis.^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag ja nicht,das es schlecht geworden ist ^^
Vieleicht hätte ein kleineres Format geholfen?


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

und bitte,
hier bin ich mit ner guten freundin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> und bitte,
> hier bin ich mit ner guten freundin
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kopf hätte vieleicht ein bisschen kleiner sein können aber sonst genial.^^


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

und hier nochmal ich, 
während ich meine meinung vertrete




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Kopf hätte vieleicht ein bisschen kleiner sein können aber sonst genial.^^




dann hätts nicht zum hals gepasst,
anakin hat definitiv nen kleiner kopf als ich


----------



## Mishua (8. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> es macht halt spaß zu Designen.^^


/sign



chopi schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anregung:
> Das Wichtigste in einer Sig sollte der Render(=die Figur) sein und nicht die Schrift. Die sollte fast nicht zu sehn sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok ^^
ich hab ürgendwie kompleckse ( wird das so geschrieben) meinen render zu zeigen...
deswegen mach ich immer so nen riesen font rein
à pros po font...kann mir jemand eine seite empfehlen, wo man ganze font packs runterladen kann?
brushes könnte ich auch gebrauchen

MfG


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Dezember 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> ok ^^
> ich hab irgendwie komplexe ( wird das so geschrieben) meinen render zu zeigen...
> deswegen mach ich immer so nen riesen font rein
> Apropos(Apropos aus dem Französischen (à propos = &#8222;zu dem Vorgebrachten&#8220)  font...kann mir jemand eine seite empfehlen, wo man ganze font packs runterladen kann?
> ...


Ich konnts mir echt nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sowas tut weh, Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist im Internet eh schon längst unwichtig ^^ (obwohl ich ned besser bin^^)

Das selbe Problem hatt ich au aber es sieht einfach besser aus mit ner kleinen schrift.

Google ist schon so ziemlich gut, zb. suchste mal nach font und das 3te Ergebniss ist schon http://www.myfont.de/ 

Das selbe bei Brushes = Deviantart und da kannst dir jetzt links GIMP oder Photoshop Brushes anklicken und suchen

lg


----------



## Mishua (8. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Berichtigung.. -.-'
und danke für die Links...


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt keine bessere Seite für Fonts als DaFont !


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ne neue,ich hoffe sie ist gut geworden,was meint ihr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (9. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne frage^^

Minas oder Kangrim könnt ihr mir vllt auch das dem bild also dem mädel und der fledermaus ne scöne sigi basteln? =)

Könnt ja einen Wettbewerb draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bild kommt in ca 25 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier erstmald er link =) http://anisearch.de/wallpaper.php?vid=22525


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne frage^^
> 
> Minas oder Kangrim könnt ihr mir vllt auch das dem bild also dem mädel und der fledermaus ne scöne sigi basteln? =)
> 
> ...




Soll es genau das Bild sein oder kann es auch die gleiche Figur in anderer Pose bzw aus nem anderen Bild sein?


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Minas oder Kangrim





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaah >.< ichs chreibe den post jetzt zum 6ten mal !!!!!

Also die figur kann ruhig in einer anderen pse doer so sein sollte aber die gleiche sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  atmo vllt düster wie auf dem bild und ja auch chopi darfst daraus was basteln =)

so ich kopier den text jetzt -.-


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Wie heisst die Tante?


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

Vampirin Moka  heisst die gute =) also ohne vampir^^


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Und ich arbeite mit "Rosario" >_>


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Und ich arbeite mit "Rosario" >_>



Naja die ist halt aus dem Anime Rosario + Vampire. Den hab ich gesehn xD

btw welche Größe willst du eigentlich?


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Zu mehr bin ich nicht im Stande atm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Zu mehr bin ich nicht im Stande atm
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och mir gefällts^^


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Zu mehr bin ich nicht im Stande atm
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurde vernichtend geschlagen x.x .
Deins sieht so viel besser aus, dass ich mich nicht traue meins zu posten xD


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2008)

Komm,zeig deine,er soll entscheiden *g*
Hier nochma ne 2 Version,in der ersten war das Gesicht zu lila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw


Klunker schrieb:


> und ja auch chopi darfst daraus was basteln =)


Ich hoffe,das war nicht so arrogant gemeint wies klingt o.ö


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Komm,zeig deine,er soll entscheiden *g*
> Hier nochma ne 2 Version,in der ersten war das Gesicht zu lila
> 
> 
> ...




Gut Gut aber sie wäre noch nciht fertig aber jetzt hab ich auch kb mehr daran weiter zu arbeiten.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Gut Gut aber sie wäre noch nciht fertig aber jetzt hab ich auch kb mehr daran weiter zu arbeiten.^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is doch auch net schlecht^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Komm,zeig deine,er soll entscheiden *g*
> Hier nochma ne 2 Version,in der ersten war das Gesicht zu lila
> 
> 
> ...



nein war es nicht erh entschuldigend, dass ich dich vergessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gefallen mir beide schon sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mal gespannt was Kangrim noch zaubert. die atmo ist schonmal sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zu chopi. wirklich gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal schauen ob minas noch was abliefert und dann küren wir den sieger. so bind ann mal pennen =)


----------



## EXclaw (9. Dezember 2008)

Hatte nur 4 Minuten Zeit und sollte was fürn Freund machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehen beide geil aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste wollte der so einfach, das 2te wollte mir einfach ned gelingen, und das 3te war ne Minutenarbeit ^^

Alle 3 sind Wunschlogos für Freunde und Freundinnen ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

nicht wirklich was geworden,aber ich kann es euch ja mal zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Übrigens,die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte ich gerne in der Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. Dezember 2008)

War das Pummelluff ein render? oder hast die waffe im nachinein reinmontiert?


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Pummeluff war schon ein Render,soweit geh ich nicht mit meinen Skills ^^


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Was istein Redner? *dummfrag*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Render ist die ausgeschnittene Figur.
(Nalcarya würde jetzt wiedersprechen,da es "früher" was anderes hies,das Wort bedeutet jetzt aber umgangssprachlich das,was ich oben gesagt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Danke, und was hieß es früher, wenn ich das auch noch fragen darf?^^


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung,irgendwo im Thread hat Nalcarya es schon erwähnt,also wenn du es unbedingt wissen möchtest,129 Seiten durchsuchen *g*


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Ach nein, aber danke für die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Rendern ist glaub ich das Umsetzen einer Bauzeichnung oder auch einer kunstvollen Skizze. D.h. die Skizzen werden in anderen Ausführungen gezeichnet, z. B. wird aus einer Skizze ein 3d Bild im Computer oder nochmal eine andere Skizzen mit Farbe aus anderen Sichtwinkeln usw. - ich meine das vom Autodesign her zu kennen.

Im Internetz ist der Begriff aber üblich für ausgeschnittene Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Editt: Tschuldige dachte erst es ist nochmal chopi (Kontaktlinsen^^) Dann Lest einfach das nochmal nicht xD


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal was zur Jahreszeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Chopi? Deine sigs sind der hammer o.O


----------



## Lendryll (10. Dezember 2008)

Mal 2 Sigs von mir =)


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

sorry chopi wenn ich nun dein weltbild zerstöre .. aber ich erkenne um himmelswillen keine verbesserungen.
Du machst leider immer noch die kleinen fehler
effis die einfach über alles drüber gehen ..

und btw die sig hab ich schon lange xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich typo verkakt hab..

syr atm halt immer noch etwas wenig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. Dezember 2008)

Die erste gefällt mir. @ Lendryll


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt,du hast den Render schon benutzt,jetzt ist der für mich nun mal Tabu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Wollt ihr nicht mal eins mit nem Süßen Jungen machen?^^


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht mal eins mit nem Süßen Jungen machen?^^


So aus Spaß - Nein
Wenn du sagst mit wem genau (ein Bild zum bearbeiten hergibst) - Vieleicht

*g*


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Wo hast du den die BIlder für die anderen her, ist da kein Junge dabei?^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht mal eins mit nem Süßen Jungen machen?^^



Vlt in 40 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sorry chopi wenn ich nun dein weltbild zerstöre .. aber ich erkenne um himmelswillen keine verbesserungen.
> Du machst leider immer noch die kleinen fehler
> effis die einfach über alles drüber gehen ..
> 
> ...



blätter mal en paar seiten zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Nimmste jetzt letztendlich keine von den beiden Sigs? o.ö


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

und dann? ...
@klunker


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Also sehe ich das richtig dasm ir keienr eien machen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das richtig dasm ir keienr eien machen will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du mal genauer sagen würdest,welche größe?mit wem genau? Vieleicht sogar ein Bild geben.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Mit irgendeinem Jungen der Süß aussieht kann auch gezeichnet sein =P
Vlt n bisschen größer weil ichs nicht für das Forum hier brauche so, 4 cm hoch und 12 cm Lang? 
Musst aber nicht wenns nicht willst^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

du brauchst max 200pixel hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nix cm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

nimm ein reallife foto von mir chopi ich glaub das triffts


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Tschuldige^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nimm ein reallife foto von mir chopi ich glaub das triffts


Das will sie gar nicht habn glaubs mir^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

ich bin die perfektion in perfektion. ich kaufe mir demnächste schwarze engelsflügel als zeichem meiner göttlichkeit.


http://www.whatship.de/michaela_metallica/.../todesengel.jpg
so ne dinger


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich Razyls beitrag lese weill ich Kamuis garnicht erst anzeigen lassen *.* 
(Hab den auf Igno)


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn ich Razyls beitrag lese weill ich Kamuis garnicht erst anzeigen lassen *.*
> (Hab den auf Igno)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willst du auch net lesen.
@ Chopi, kannst du ne super sig machen mit Massa ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

nein bloß´net massa und doch sie will es sehen meine beiträge projzieren das heilige licht in die köpfe der menschen


----------



## chopi (10. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Willst du auch net lesen.
> ...


Vieleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich mal an Chopi Inspirieren lassen.

V1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: oLololololol du hast den Rand vergessen!!!11elf und Chopis sehen 1kkkk mal besseraus du n00b!
Mish: Tut mir leid werd' ich morgen nachhohlen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Vieleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag ja!!!^^ 
Die sig wird da langsam langweilig und brauch ne neue die gleihczeitig das da weiterhin darstellt die werbung da unten xD
@übermir:
die sehen ja auch geil aus o.O boah geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich war lange weg doch hier bin ich wieder, ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag letzte am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2008)

Wir bzw. im Moment nur ich arbeiten grad an ner Website für einen Kindergarten... schaut euch das mal an und sagt mir was anstatt der roten Ranken da hin könnte, das besser zu einem Kindergarten passt. Kleckse sehen leider dank dem rot (das auch beabsichtigt ist und beibehalten werden sollte) eher etwas nach Blutflecken aus -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich war lange weg doch hier bin ich wieder, ha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohne schrift ist am besten , meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ohne schrift ist am besten , meiner Meinung nach.



Aber Die ohne schrift ist fast genau in diesem Zustand im Internet zu finden. Natürlich hat Mina da wieder geile Effekte rein gebracht damit es wieder viel besser aussieht aber es würde trozdem zusehr nach "einfach übernommen" aussehen.^^


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche ist besser,wie sins sie algemein geworden?


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Das 1. find ich besser. Beim 2. Gefällt mir der Rand nicht.
Edit: Allgemein find ich es ziemlich gut.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

sorry chopy find ich net so gut hintergrund sieht aus wiee gelb füllen radiergummi und ne folie drüber das kannst du doch besser


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja,etwas anderes als der Rand kann ja nicht nicht gefallen bei einer,denn das ist ja nur die einzige Sache,die anders ist *g*


----------



## chopi (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sorry chopy find ich net so gut hintergrund sieht aus wiee gelb füllen radiergummi und ne folie drüber das kannst du doch besser


Ich hab nicht gesagt,dass sie mir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja,wenn was rauskommt,zeigt mans halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh,ich hätt den oben editen können...naja,nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Templer2k (12. Dezember 2008)

So hab auch mal was gemacht, ist mein erstes was ich gemacht habe, bin n totaler anfänger muss ich dazu sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe ich werd nicht komplett auseinandergenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aber Die ohne schrift ist fast genau in diesem Zustand im Internet zu finden. Natürlich hat Mina da wieder geile Effekte rein gebracht damit es wieder viel besser aussieht aber es würde trozdem zusehr nach "einfach übernommen" aussehen.^^



war auch nur etwas das ich besoffen nebenbei gemachth ab in 3min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war halt nen stock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss mir mal zeit nehmen für ne neue :/ hmm


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2008)

lalala.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab wieder eine Signatur geschaffen die mir gefällt. Hatte vorhin einen Elfenlied rewatch und es ist immernoch der mit abstand besste Anime den ich kenne (keine lange diskussion erwünscht das gehört in den Anime Thread und wurde da schon ausreichend beredet^^) und hat michd amit wieder zu einer Signatur inspiriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mina ich hätte das gerne auf unserer gruppenseite.^^


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2008)

*Templer2k*
Ist das wirklich deine erste Sig? Wenn ja,ist die verdammt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem,der Bg ist in s/w nicht so gut,besser hätten die Farben gepasst,die man auch im Render findet.An der Figur unten,was ist das? o.ö Ich denke,du wolltest du Figur einarbeiten.Das kannste auf 2 verschiedene Arten machen.
1.Du nimmst dir einen Softbrush (einen Pinsel mit weicher Kante)
Sofern du Photoshop hast 
2. strg+linksklick auf die Ebene mit dem Render,auswahlwerkzeug auswählen,rechtsklick auf die auswahl,weiche kante (3-5 px) strg+i und 2-3 mal auf entf

*Nalcarya*
Algemein gefällt mir die,aber wieso machste deine immer so groß? Naja,ist wohl Geschmackssache.
Den weiches lich-boarder mag ich nicht ganz so,wobei er hier nicht so schlecht kommt wie in manch anderen (auch meinen *g*)
Die Typo über dem Render sieht auch bissl blöd aus.
Trotzdem,gefällt mir ^^

*Kangrim*
Die ist nicht schlecht geworden,allerdings ist in deiner Sig immernoch die Typo (der text) im Mittelpunkt und der Render (die Figur),die eigentlich am wichtigsten ist,schaut nur von der Seite.Algemein sind da noch zu wenig effekte drinne,wirst aber besser

-----------------
So,das war doch mal ´n Posting *g*


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




chopi schrieb:


> *Kangrim*
> Die ist nicht schlecht geworden,allerdings ist in deiner Sig immernoch die Typo (der text) im Mittelpunkt und der Render (die Figur),die eigentlich am wichtigsten ist,schaut nur von der Seite.Algemein sind da noch zu wenig effekte drinne,wirst aber besser




Naja ich mag meine Signaturen nicht so Effektüberladen. Hast sicher recht und da könnten noch einige rein, aber ich find es schlicht ein bisschen entspannender.^^

Btw: Wird mein neuer Avatar bei euch schon angezeigt?


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Dezember 2008)

Wie Chopi den dicken spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Dezember 2008)

Yoa aber so richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vielleicht bewerten wir seine Bilder zu gut, und jetzt meint er er ist der Chef und hat die Hosen an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich behaupte mal umbegründet und vollkommen wahrheitsgemäß dass ich genau so gut bin wie er wenn nicht sogar besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt hasst mich Chopi yaaaaay xD

lg

PS.: Ich mach nur so wenig Bilder weil ich keine Zeit hab bzw. zu faul bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Left 4 Dead is geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie Chopi den dicken spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab doch nur alle hintereinander bewertet o.ö


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

Wie auch immer,hier mal wieder eine nicht wirklich gelungene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scharfgezeichnet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens,ich finde,dass sich jemand anders hier für zu gut hält,aber lassen wir das (Nein,nicht du Mefisthor *g*)


----------



## Ingerim (13. Dezember 2008)

Werd die Tage auch mal was posten wenn wieder nen wneig Zeit finde da ich grad an einer webseite für einen Club arbeite.

Ajo hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber an die die meinten PS sei so teuer in der Students Edition kostet es 100 oder 200€ die Standart.

und atm Arbeite ich gerade mit Photoshop CS3 Extended werd demmnächst aber auf CS4 Extended umsteigen wenn ich mein Wuad-Core mit 8gb ram zuhause stehn habe.


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

Ingerim schrieb:


> und atm Arbeite ich gerade mit Photoshop CS3 Extended werd demmnächst aber auf CS4 Extended umsteigen wenn ich mein Wuad-Core mit 8gb ram zuhause stehn habe.


Lohnt es sich denn?


----------



## Ingerim (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja finde schon das es sich lohnt alleine schon ab CS3 die smarteben also das du die Filter ein und ausblenden kannst genauso wie efekte und mehr . Werd dir morgen nacher noch näher draufeingehn bin grad im stress.

PS CS4E hab ich noch ausprobiert da ich noch cniht zum installiern gkeommen bin jedoch sind die anderen VD4 Produkte recht nice bedienoberfläche richig übersichtlich und schnell zu bedienen.


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal umbegründet und vollkommen wahrheitsgemäß dass ich genau so gut bin wie er wenn nicht sogar besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn chopi die zeit zusammennehmen würde die er für crap signaturen verschwendet, währe er viel besser wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> crap signatur





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich störe jetz mal kurz euer Gespräch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin noch recht unerfahren in sachen GIMP und hab einfach mal ein wenig gebastelt(benutze GIMP damit jetzt ca. eine Stunde)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss noch sehen wie ich das ganze verlangsame


----------



## nalcarya (14. Dezember 2008)

omfg. ich hab des grad erst mal hier an meinem bildschirm gesehn... gemacht hab ich die ja auf der arbeit, am laptop... der unterschied is krass. Der Bildschirm von dem Laptop is viel zu kontrastreich -.-


----------



## Nevad (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nach langer Zeit mal wieder was gemacht.. 5 Minuten Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs mit dem Smudgen noch nicht ganz so raus. Kann mir da jemand ein Tutorial anbieten,welches nicht unvollständig ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand ein Tutorial anbieten,welches nicht unvollständig ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alle Tutorials,die ich finde sagen immer "so,jetzt ein wenig smudgen" erklären es aber nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (15. Dezember 2008)

Zwei kurze Fragen am Rande.

1. Mit welchem Programm kann man die Texturen so hochauflösend darstelln?
2. Mit welchem Programm kann man "scharf" zeichnen?

Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

Deine erste Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz,vergib mir.
Zur 2. Photoshop kann das ganz sicher,ob das Gimp kann,da muss ich leider wieder passen.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

Wtf,ist die schlecht geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja,ihr sollt auch von zeit zu zeit lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da will ich auch garkein Feedback,denn da stimmt garnichts *g*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

öhm der seht aus wie ausgekotzt und hingeschissen^^ ich mein alleine die augen^^


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte doch kein Feedback ö.ö
Ja,das mit den Augen,da hab ich was rumprobiert,in der Sig ist alles rumprobiert,deshalb sieht die auch so aus,wie sie nunmal aussieht.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Dezember 2008)

die ist wahnsinnnnnn !!!!
omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser als alle deine anderen .. ich bin auch grad ein einer ^^
aber will nid so wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Dezember 2008)

Wir brauchen neue Member und Innovationen^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

ma wieder neues gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vlt kennt ja wer das lied .. god is a girl where ever you are .. can u beleve it lalalala ... naja mir gefällt das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich noch so ein animeding hatte aufm desktop hab ich das auch gleich verwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde auch immer schlechter o.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ma wieder neues gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD das gleiche Bild habe ich gestern erst von Plante Renders^^

Find ich gut gelungen die Sig.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

jop von da hatt ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube,diese hier ist wieder etwas besser geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (17. Dezember 2008)

wie macht ihr sowas? 

und mit welchen programm = ?


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage wurde jetzt schon 42 mal in diesem Thread gestellt,such soch einfach ein bischen...


----------



## Kangrim (17. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde jetzt schon 42 mal in diesem Thread gestellt,such soch einfach ein bischen...




Sei doch nicht so.^^ Statt deines überflüssigen Satzes hättest du in der gleichen Zeit auch Photshop schreiben können.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Dann lernt er es nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ok,wir arbeiten entweder mit GIMP (kostnelos) oder Photoshop (auch kostenlos *hust* Kostet richtig viel Geld)


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> wie macht ihr sowas?
> 
> und mit welchen programm = ?


Eigentlich klauen wir unsere Signaturen aus anderen Foren, stellen die hier rein und behaupten die währen unsere. Fühlen uns voll cool dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Dezember 2008)

logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie denn sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Die Signatur mag mies sein,aber den Hund musste ich einfach verarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2008)

*waaaa*
*aus dem forum flücht*


----------



## nalcarya (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag den Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke,die ist was geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Designthread auf der 2 Seite ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den muss ich hiermit rausholen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Hm vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel des Guten. Ich finde man erkennt nicht wirklich das es ne Granate ist und das Frieden! im Eck unten erkennt man auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Das frieden ist ja auch nicht das wichtigste in der Sig und das du meinst,man erkennt die granate nicht,heisst doch,dass du sie erkannt hast oder? *g*
Danke fürs Feedback.
Übrigens,ist das L4D ding von dir?


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das frieden ist ja auch nicht das wichtigste in der Sig und das du meinst,man erkennt die granate nicht,heisst doch,dass du sie erkannt hast oder? *g*


Ich hab mir gedacht, dass es ne Granate ist weil du es ja schon im IRC gesag hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die L4D Sig hab ich net selbstgemacht, die hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt und fand die ganz hübsch.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollt ein anderes Ding nachmachen aber mir ist es anscheinend nicht gut gelungen :/

lg


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor,so schlecht isses nicht geworden,nur sind die typen da ein wenig...blau *g*

Ich hab auch mal wieder ne neue,die linke Seite hab ich zu Anfang völlig ausser Acht gelassen und später erst versucht,sie irgendwie zu retten. Ich denke man erkennt es :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Doppelpost


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

Weil das Bild das ich nachmachen wollte die Leute auch so Blau waren.

Find das Bild nimmer aber es war auch um 5 Uhr Mitten in der Nacht/in der früh gemacht worden, und war eher so aus langeweile gemacht ^^

lg


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mefisthor,so schlecht isses nicht geworden,nur sind die typen da ein wenig...blau *g*
> 
> Ich hab auch mal wieder ne neue,die linke Seite hab ich zu Anfang völlig ausser Acht gelassen und später erst versucht,sie irgendwie zu retten. Ich denke man erkennt es :/
> 
> ...




chopi muss sagen das bild gefällt mir bis auf die linke seite echt gut


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

so avatar und sig sind von mir
ich weiss ist schlecht aber hab nur gimp verwendet
hoffe ist relativ ok für nen ersten anlauf^^
(aboran ist mein schamy auf malygos)

Gruß


----------



## Kangrim (22. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> so avatar und sig sind von mir
> ich weiss ist schlecht aber hab nur gimp verwendet
> hoffe ist relativ ok für nen ersten anlauf^^
> (aboran ist mein schamy auf malygos)
> ...



Sry aber auf dem Ava erkenn ich echt überhaupt nichts.^^


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sry aber auf dem Ava erkenn ich echt überhaupt nichts.^^


Das ist der Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist der Lichking
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD jetzt wo dus sagst.^^


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder etwas neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gefällt sie euch?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Und wieder etwas neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finde die signatur super gemacht aba n kleinen kritik punkt hab ich.  das is kein t-rex^^ eher n raptor oder so... n t-rex hat kleine stumel ärmchen und kann damit kaum was greifen...


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Die ist mal extrem gut gemacht, besonders die effekte und die Schrift passt perfekt zum Bild !

Ich würde vll probieren ob es besser aussieht wenn die Buchstaben unterschiedlicher hell sind, sind siew zwar schon aber vll siehts besser aus ^^

und das mit T-Rex is natürlich nen schwerer Fehler Buuh !!

So genug Kritik jetzt bekommt da Chopi keinen zu starken Push ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

In den Designforen in denen ich unterwegs bin (damit die auch wen zum flamen haben *g*) hab ich auch geschrieben,dass ich nicht weiß ob das n Trex ist ^^
Das mit den Buchstaben kann ich ja mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geil chopi! <3


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

super jetzt meint chopi er is der diggste :O

lg


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Ne,in nem anderem Forum hamse mich wieder runtergebracht ^^

Hier hab ich übrigens nochwas gemacht,meine erste solche Arbeit *g*
Sowas dauert btw echt arschlange o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal so ganz doof gefragt: wo habt ihr eigentlich die "Grundbilder" her?


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Nur mal so ganz doof gefragt: wo habt ihr eigentlich die "Grundbilder" her?



Meine Lieblingsseite


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Dezember 2008)

Sieht jetzt mein bild mit nicht Blauen Männlein besser aus ? also ich find das allemal besser ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Dezember 2008)

würd typo weglassen und vlt den dino mehr anzeigen lassen besonders kopf .. aber sonst naja ..
bisle überladen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch mal wieder was geschaffen und ich bin überrascht von mir^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mina wenns geht bitte auf unsere Gruppenseite.^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

mal ganz lieb frag aber kann mir jmd des hier mal vernünftig ausschneiden i krieg dat nie richtig hin^^

bräuchte nur die beiden gesichter^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Da fehlt dein Gesicht^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

i bin ja auch der kerl hinter der kamera^^
aber i werds mal weiterhin allene versuchen^^


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der background bei der 2ten wurde gesponsert von Maladin und eben jenen background habe ich geändert damit es am ende so aussieht wie auf dem 1.^^ na was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Meine neuen Uglymuffins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

da ich nun jetzt auch wieder einsteige, gibts hier mal einen neuen wallapper.

ich steh aber nicht auf wallpaper die so groß sind, man muss ja auch icons usw auf den desktop bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn wer fragen hat: melden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da ich nun jetzt auch wieder einsteige, gibts hier mal einen neuen wallapper.
> 
> ich steh aber nicht auf wallpaper die so groß sind, man muss ja auch icons usw auf den desktop bekommen
> 
> ...




Sieht gut aus, aber ich mag so abstrakte sachen nicht wirklich. Aber vom aufwand her siehts schon sehr schwer aus. Respekt.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

dank dir.

hmmm ja das ist bei mir ein wenig anders, ich liebe solche "abstrakte" sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

haste den Hintergrund da selbst gemacht?
Den sonst seh ich da nur 4-5 Schritte,ganz schön schlicht *g*


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> haste den Hintergrund da selbst gemacht?
> Den sonst seh ich da nur 4-5 Schritte,ganz schön schlicht *g*



ja ist selbst gemacht, 
wo habe ich geschrieben das es "aufwändig" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss noch ein wenig an dem übergang orangenes portal->blaues portal arbeiten,aber hier kommt ersteinmal Version 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

ich würde 1 - 2 sekunden zeit lassen, bevor das GIF wieder von neu beginnt.

du wirst sehen, es wird danach besser aussehen.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Also für 1-2 Sekunden Bowser ganz verschwinden lassen?
Ist ne Idee,brb


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie verschwindet Bowser bei berührung des Orangenen Portals und nicht bei durchschreiten, das sieht eigenartig aus *gg*


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

2 Version,auch noch nicht final 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hat die weissen ränder um die Portale gemacht o.ö



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

sieht auf jedenfall schon ziemlich gut aus.

mit was machst du denn eigentlich die animation ?
image ready ?


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Das "ins Portal reinrollen" sieht noch ein wenig komisch aus, aber man siehts kaum, wenn man  nicht direkt hinschaut. Die weißen Ränder wirst du bei einem Gif kaum vermeiden können, wenn du die Ränder so weich machst.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

achja, vielleicht würd ich die farben der portale noch ein wenig anders machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. vielleicht das erste, dieses türkis sieht einfach nicht schön aus.
vielleicht das grün vom panzer oder so verwenden, aber das teal passt gar nicht ;(


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

So,noch ne Version,hoffentlich sieht das jetzt realistisch aus *g*
hab die weissen Ränder rausgenommen,in dem ich den Forenhintergrund benutzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht schon viel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

passt perfekt !


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja, sieht wunderbar aus.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

ich werd erst morgen oder heute am abend wieder was reinstellen! 

aber mal ne andere frage chopi: mit welchen programm hast denn das jetzt gemacht ?


----------



## Syane (29. Dezember 2008)

Grüß euch ...

..habe mich jezt auchmal etwas länger mit photoshop befasst (Videos angesehen und tipps eingeholt).. und mich mal an ner etwas professionelleren Signatur versucht. Hab as vorher schon etwas hobby mäßiger mit Gimp und Paint betrieben ..."nagut es ist immernoch ein Hobby" aber jezt mit photoshop ..und ich finde es recht gut. Habe zwar noch keine besseren brushes als die standart teile von photoshop ..und auch die schriftart ist nix besonderes aber naja... Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: hm der anhang sollte garned da sein lässt sich aber ned wegmachen oO


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2008)

Hm,

..ich habe nochmal ne zweite gemacht ..komplett anders ...die gefällt mir jezt noch besser ..aber das Problem ist, das ich keine passenden fonts habe und halt nur die standart dinger ..habe mir hier aber nen paar Brushes geladen. Außerdem habe ich sie etwas größer gemacht 500*200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls wer ne gute fontsammlung kennt/hat oder was passendes hat ..kann er/sie sich ja mal melden


----------



## b1ubb (30. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Falls wer ne gute fontsammlung kennt/hat oder was passendes hat ..kann er/sie sich ja mal melden



http://www.myfont.de/

Alles gratis, mit Vorschau zum Downloaden ohne Regestrierung gar nichts.
Ich finde diese Seite echt perfekt und die haben einige GUTE fonts.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2008)

Nimm lieber www.dafont.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (30. Dezember 2008)

bin ganz stolz, dass ich das geschafft habe, mit gimp: 
Tauren_Signatur

Ja, ich weis, dass da weiße Ränder sind


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2008)

So, 

hab mal noch eins gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Mir war ein wenig langweilig da hab ich ein wenig herumgespielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> ..ich habe nochmal ne zweite gemacht ..komplett anders ...die gefällt mir jezt noch besser ..aber das Problem ist, das ich keine passenden fonts habe und halt nur die standart dinger ..habe mir hier aber nen paar Brushes geladen. Außerdem habe ich sie etwas größer gemacht 500*200
> 
> ...



hui gefällt mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von wo hast das bild her? *shana ist einfach geil* 

ahja @ alle die was für mybuffed gruppe haben zum ändern .. pm .. bin atm nicht mehr so aktiv wie man erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr wisst schon die üblichen verdächtigen freundin,gamen,party ^^

einfach mit [.code][.img] link [./img] [./code] dann isses nur ein copy paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal kuken vlt mach ich heute noch ein neues wenn ich zeit finde

@ star trek king typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (name vergessen) was ist das? erinnert mich irgendwie an die karte von mittelerde aus herr der ringe (film)


----------



## Syane (31. Dezember 2008)

Das bild ist von PlanetRenders.com super Seite... schön das es dir gefällt ..finde auch das es mir gelungen ist, und Shana ist wirklich cool. Nur fehlt halt der Schrifttyp ..fand nichts passendes.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2008)

jau kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit der font^^

am einfachsten ist es alles anwählen und dann wie doof durchklicken irgedwann hats eines das dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm den render such ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja find das jedenfalls besser als das starcraft ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt auch einfach nur weil ich sahan cool find


----------



## Syane (31. Dezember 2008)

Nein, du hast schon Recht ..die Starcraft sig ist mir nicht besonders gelungen, finde die Shana sig auch besser... da harmonieren die Farben besser ..generell mag ich das Rotbräunliche mehr. Und vorallem finde ich die Shana signatur emotionaler ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @ star trek king typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Das ist das Königreich Som, dort kommt mein RP Charakter Selor Andaram Ephelion Kiith her ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2009)

Nenn ihn einfach Uschi   xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hätt auch einfach hochscrollen können wegen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich merk mir dich einfach mit starwars typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




königreich som sagt mir überhaut nix aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Kann dir auch garnichts sagen, weil es bisher nur in einem TextRPG vorgekommen ist mit meinem Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigene Kreation eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hätt nie die ideen für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bleib beim bilder machen für viel mehr denk ich zu wenig nach.
eine komplexe geschichte mit mehr als einer person würd mir nie einfallen ;D 

oder ich mach mir einfach keine mühen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja hab mir mal das video angekukt bei dir mit dem königreich som da. schaut irgendwie cool aus.


----------



## Death_Master (1. Januar 2009)

Hier mein neuestes Werk!

Danke an Ren-Alekz für den Tipp!!!!

[attachment=6332:jason2.jpg]

Viel Spass!!


Death_Master


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

da hast du doch egtl nur n spiel und n manga aufs ursprungsbild geklatscht oder?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

jau und das noch ziemlich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

mein neustes werk

V


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

Sooo, habe mich nach meiner gelungenen Stalkersignatur an GIMP gesetzt und etwas herumexperimentiert, dabei einen neuen Effekt entdeckt, und direkt mal ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kam dabei heraus =)


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

find die sig ehrlich gesagt besser als dein neues^^
aber das was mich am meisten daran stört ist der text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 paast irgendwie nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bei gimp bin ich ein gimp da könnt ich nidma nen kreis machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

Mina jetzt noch deine Signatur zu dem Lied von den Onkelz Linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u40bADzthfI...&oq=onkelz+


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da hast du doch egtl nur n spiel und n manga aufs ursprungsbild geklatscht oder?



ich denke mal inspiriert durch http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=83580


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

Naja da steht halt Otaku auf dem T-Shirt.


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hier nochmal s/w



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche gefällt euch besser?


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eindeutig farbig


----------



## Gfiti (2. Januar 2009)

Find auch die farbige besser, haste schonmal geschaut wie die mit Rand aussieht?
Gefällt mir jedenfalls super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Find auch die farbige besser, haste schonmal geschaut wie die mit Rand aussieht?
> Gefällt mir jedenfalls super.
> 
> 
> ...


Die hat nen (weissen) Rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hier nochma in schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (2. Januar 2009)

Frage: Wie und mit was bearbeitet ihr die Fotos?


----------



## Art-Blast (2. Januar 2009)

@shurkan
Photoshop!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr?
Seit Monaten meine erste Arbeit


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2009)

@Shrukan
Du schaffst es nicht,die 3 ersten und 3 letzten Seiten zu lesen?

Art,die Typo mag mir nicht gefallen,sonst finde ich die sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (2. Januar 2009)

lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich hab Photoshop..


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Tribal ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Das Tribal ist nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein C4d(Cinema 4D)-Render. ^^

Achja und mir gefällt die auch super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Hab ne klitzekleine Frage an unsere PS Profis hier^^

Wo finde ich bzw. mit welcher Tastenkombination bekomme ich das Werkzeug um etwas zu verwischen? Nach dem Motto ich mach en rahmen und will das dann mit gedrückter Maustaste deformieren:

Hoffe i habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt^^

MfG Dracun^^


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

Haste den keine Werkzeugleiste? :O
Das ist mit Weichzeichner/Scharfzeichner/Wischfinger auf einem Platz^^

screen kommt gleich


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

doch hab ne werkzeugleiste aber hab das was ähnliches glaub ich gefunden STRG+Shift+X^^

müsste sich also erstmal erledigt haben^^...danke^^


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

Keine Geduld oder was?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

genau dat war das dank dir^^

ach das mit der geduld is manchmal so ne sache ne^^


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

Grade fertig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches gefällt euch am besten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Das rote ist geiler,obwohl das grüne auch was nettes hat.
War das ein Stock bzw Render? Kannste den vllt mal zeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte übrigens was mit Link machen und hatte echt keine Idee...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

Ein Stockfoto ist halt ein normales Foto wo was bestimmtes drauf ist (kann alles mögliche sein).
Es gibt Firmen die verkaufen solche Fotos und andere kaufen die dann um die für Werbund ect. zu nutzen (gibt aber auch genug Seiten mit kostenlosen!^^)

Ein Render ist ein Motiv aus einem Bild/Foto etc. das von Hintergrund freigestellt ist, das heißt der Hintergrund ist transparent und nur das Motiv ist zu sehen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen,

Edit: OMG, total verlesen :X hab gelesen das du erklärt haben willst was ein Render/Stockfoto ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, es ist ein Render^^
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-6108


_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Ein Stockfoto ist halt ein normales Foto wo was bestimmtes drauf ist (kann alles mögliche sein).
> Es gibt Firmen die verkaufen solche Fotos und andere kaufen die dann um die für Werbund ect. zu nutzen (gibt aber auch genug Seiten mit kostenlosen!^^)
> 
> Ein Render ist ein Motiv aus einem Bild/Foto etc. das von Hintergrund freigestellt ist, das heißt der Hintergrund ist transparent und nur das Motiv ist zu sehen.
> ...



Mich würdes eher interessieren welchen Render du für die Blauen und Roten Lichteffekte benutzt hast.


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

das was du als sig hast is absolut genial^^
die sieht mehr als richtig geil aus^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

So hab auch mal wieder was gezaubert. Würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So hab auch mal wieder was gezaubert. Würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Farben im Render und Hintergrund passen sehr gut,aber der Render ist garnicht eingearbeitet =/
Das musst du noch üben (ich auch...).


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Farben im Render und Hintergrund passen sehr gut,aber der Render ist garnicht eingearbeitet =/
> Das musst du noch üben (ich auch...).



Ich habe es versucht ein paar dieser aus dem Boden kommenden Lichtfäden über den Render zu legen aber das sah kacke aus.^^


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mich würdes eher interessieren welchen Render du für die Blauen und Roten Lichteffekte benutzt hast.



Das sind Brushes(Pinsel) für Photoshop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Das sind Brushes(Pinsel) für Photoshop.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach verdammt ich krig das mit den brushed bei mir irgendwie nicht hin


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Gfiti,radier mal ein wenig an dem Flügel von Illidan,der ist da ordentlich verpixelt (oder brush da drauf oder so).


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

Du meinst den unteren Rand nehm ich an.
Das hatte ich mir auch schon vorgenommen, war gestern blos zu müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So müsste es besser sein^^


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

Will mir jemand eine Animation mit nem Tauren-Jäger machen?


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So hab auch mal wieder was gezaubert. Würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ansich echt schön ...mir fällt halt auch auf das der Render nicht eingearbeitet ist... aber viel mehr stört mich der zu dicke Rand ...versuchs mal mit 1 oder 2 Pixel Randdicke :>


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schnell was zusammengebaut, nicht besonders gut :/

lg


----------



## Minastirit (4. Januar 2009)

soo schlecht ist es auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur etwas arg überlagtert find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hab schnell was zusammengebaut, nicht besonders gut :/
> 
> lg


Naja, geht so, aber zu Orange =D


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Blöder Image Upload


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Sieht besser aus find ich.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand ne gute Bilderlink-Seite ? Ich post das immer aus ner Communityplattform aber der verkleinert meine Bilder und macht se unscharf.

lg


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2009)

Planet Renders is ne relativ gute Seite  @ Mefisthor


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Planet Renders is ne relativ gute Seite  @ Mefisthor


Um meine fertigen Bilder dort Upzuloaden ?

lg


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2009)

ACHSO ! ne Tschuldige ..das habe ich missverstanden ..naja fertige Bilder ... HM ...ne eigene Seite machen ...so Spontan fällt mir da nix ein.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

www.abload.de
www.imagebanana.de

*Nimm nur nicht Imageshack >_>*


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.imgimg.de/

is auch gut... i hab mich da angemeldet und hab dadurch schon ne kleine Galerie mit pics die i geuppt habe^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Also Imagebanana gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich mir merken, der macht meine Bilder nicht kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab jetzt das Bild ausgetauscht

lg


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Tut-outcome...hab ich nicht wirklich hinbekommen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, die Schultern da rechts sehen etwas verwaschen aus.


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Das sollten sie ja auch sein o.0
Naja,ich komm nicht wirklich klar mit dem Smudgen =/


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2009)

Oh ..das sieht aber komisch aus oO


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Hab mal was neues für meine Signatur gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Mach die Sig kleiner indem du rechts was wegnimmst, das ist einfach unnötig lang

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Oder besser mit Rand?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (4. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ich poste mal nun ein aktuelleres *g*

Würde gerne mal wissen, wie ihr das hier findet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso da nun "For Dad" steht will ich nicht genauer erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Kommentare würde ich mich sehr freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

warum steht da for dad?!einself
sonst find ich die linke seite etwas kahl, rechts steht was und füllt die stelle aus aber links fehlt irgendwie was


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Wieso da nun "For Dad" steht will ich nicht genauer erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso steht da For Dad ????? 

ansonsten finde ich die Farben gut gewählt.
nunja, da der Orc leider kein hübsch anzusehendes Gesicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist es ja fast Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> finde das im design tread schönner


Hatt jemand nen forschlag, wie ich die hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verbessern kann???


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

2nd find ich am beste
erste is mir zu gross und beim letzen find ich den ramen doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

ich find aber, das sieht alles so "Halbfetig" aus^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Sicher sieht das halbfertig aus weil ich das in ein paar sekunden auch hinbekomm ^^ flammen draufklatschen, figur drauf, Schrift drauf, Fertig!

lg


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich find aber, das sieht alles so "Halbfetig" aus^^



seh ich genauso.

das problem ist einfach, es sieht nicht "selbstgemacht" aus.
versteh mich nicht falsch, ich persönlich finde es nichtmal so schlecht,
aber es fehlt einfach noch das tüpfelchen am i!

@mefisthor

ich weiß was du meinst, ich persönlich würde für das auch ned lang brauchen, aber man muss ja ned gleich immer so hart sein.
jeder fängt mal klein an!

deine Sig sieht zwar ein wenig besser aus, sind aber auch nur paar steps.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Bin nur ehrlich :/ aber eine Flammentextur übers halbe bild :/

lg


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

es geht nicht darum wieviel man macht solange einem selber das ergebniss gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


je nach render sind es sicher nur 3 klicks aber nicht jeder ist am selben punkt.

nunja 2te gefällt mir ab besten aber wie die anderen schon gesagt haben .. irgendwas fehlt ;P

und mefi .. weder du noch ich sind am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nid die am anfang flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum wieviel man macht solange einem selber das ergebniss gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab keine Idee, was ich machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kennt jemand evtl ein "Kreativietäts"-Tutorial? Arbeite mit Gimp, hab viele normallen Tuts dürch, will aber üben und find nich woran^^
Also das Kreativ so als Idee... 
Uder wie hapts ihrs so weit geschafft?
Naja MFG


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Uder wie hapts ihrs so weit geschafft?



Nunja, ich bin kein richtiger Grafiker, ich verdiene damit nicht mein Geld.
Aber ich glaube es gehört gerade in diesem Hobby SEHR SEHR viel Zeit dazu.

Man kann nicht alles in 1 - 2 Monaten lernen was machne schon JAHRE machen.
Ist eigentlich fast überall so, aber gerade im Grafikbereich sehr sehr sichtbar.

Man lernt mit den eizelnen Filter / Programmen erst umzugehen, wenn man selbst sachen erstellt 
die für dich selbst gut aussehen und nicht auf jeder 2ten Tutorial Seite zu finden ist.

Von daher, spiel dich einfach selbst und versuche eigenen Ideen einzubringen.
------

zu deinem Bild, würde ich dir raten, die Flammen nicht als kompleten Hintergrund zu verwenden sondern eher ne Collage zu machen.
Ich würde es so machen, das die Flamen links anfangen, nach rechts wandern und rechts dann ein neutraler
Hintergrund zu sehen ist.

Wie du das machst, sei dir überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

also 80% hab ich sicher von mir selber durch testen einfach rumklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die anderen 20% nachgefragt oder nachgesehen im internet gibt ja genug seiten

die idee von b1ubb ist ganz gut eigentlich.
wichtigste an nem bild ist das du eine idee hast wie es aussehen soll und das es dir am ende gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die idee von b1ubb ist ganz gut eigentlich.



danke für die rosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja was ich gemeint habe, kannst du gut in Minastirit seiner Sig sehen, links ein Planet und die Figur als "Teiler" genommen und dahinter ein anderer Hintergrund.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

eigentlich sinds 5 bg's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ganz helle
der mond
das unten
das rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der render halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(selber ausgeschnibbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

+ paar fx um einen schönen überganz zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub sein Problem ist eher die Kreativität, dass ihm nichts gutes einfällt. Hab ich recht ?

Denn dann musst du einfach oft rumprobieren. Die Kreativität kommt dann langsam von selbst. besonders praktisch wäre dann wenn man viele Möglichkeiten hat an Brushes usw.

Ich hab einfach ein Bild einer Freundin genommen und da die ganze Zeit rumprobiert wie das und das aussehen könnte. 

Dann hab ich einfach mal Brushes zusammengeschmissen: http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/38..._.00005051f.jpg

Dann nochmal Brushes: http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/38..._.0000207d5.jpg

Dann das erste mal mit Ebeneneinstellungen und Render (LP-Logo): http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/4b..._.000054b2f.jpg

Dann hab ich einen Render genommen (bei mir warens die Linkin Park Band mitglieder) und dann probierste mal rum. Dann wollt ich ne Schrift und dann noch einen guten Hintergrund. Und voilá, das Ergebnis sieht dann erstmal recht schwach aus ^^ : http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/4c..._.000056bde.jpg

Du siehst am Anfang ist man immer recht schlecht und unkreativ, aber irgendwann surfst du im Internet und dir fallen Tausend Ideen ein.

lg


----------



## Yadiz (6. Januar 2009)

Das alte Layout der Website (Logo nicht von mir) 
Nicht wundern, warum das Logo so grell ist. Es ist ein Flash File das flackert. Die Schrift ist also mehr oder weniger gut lesbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Layout unserer Gildenwebsite - zwar schon hochgeladen aber immer noch nicht final




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Random Crap für ein Video. 
Und Nein! Ich habe nichts gegen Gnome! Nur coole Leute spielen Gnome  ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habs endlich gefunden. Ich wollte ein Bild nachmachen das ich nur flüchtig gesehen hab und jetzt hab ich es wieder gefunden. Und ja ich weiß das Original sieht besser aus ^^

Das Original:  Meine Nachmache:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Januar 2009)

@Yadiz erste gefällt mir echt gut bis auf den header 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde den nid soo toll. Das mit background weis ich nidma ob man das bild verwenden darf da es blizzard gehört ... aber naja kp^^

gildenseite find ich schön. mir gefällt es wenns bisle "schlicht" ist und keine 30000effekte hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur das gnome bild :/ naja is männlicher gnom isser selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn du das mit nem weiblichen machst fear ich dich direkt in die hölle *g*)

und mefi .. einzige was mir gefällt ist beim linken die schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rest ist nunja ...
oh das linke ist original? wtf schaut ja mist aus ^^
naja wenn du es schon nachmachen willst wiso verwendest du sowas das ausscvhaut wie kristalle stat normalen brush?
text schaut zu fett aus ..
und die jungs sehen irgendwie zusammengedrück aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Hab mirs ja nich so lange angesehen. Hab nur gesehen das da die Band mit blauem Hintergrund ist die Schirft vorne und die Ränder.

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Januar 2009)

Man hier in der Schule kann ich meine eigenen Bilder nicht sehn -.-. Eure Signaturen kann ich alle sehen nur bei mir ist alles total leer. Was kann nur daran Schuld sein? 

lg

P.S.: Vista sux, Office 2007 sux, die neue Maus sux. Das einzige was die Schule mal richtig gut hinbekommen hat, dass Firefox und Photoshop installiert sind ^^

Edit: Sry für Doppelpost. hab das jetzt nicht gesehen.


----------



## mumba (7. Januar 2009)

Passend zur Geschlechts und Namensumwandlung von "Mumba" in "Mumbalol" ne neue, völlig beknackte Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Man hier in der Schule kann ich meine eigenen Bilder nicht sehn -.-. Eure Signaturen kann ich alle sehen nur bei mir ist alles total leer. Was kann nur daran Schuld sein?
> 
> lg
> 
> ...




Lustig ...bei mir in der Schule kann ich deine Bilder auch nicht sehen oO Also sie werden nach dem Doppelpunkt z.B nicht geladen.

Aber hier zuhause kann ich sie sehen....


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Lustig ...bei mir in der Schule kann ich deine Bilder auch nicht sehen oO Also sie werden nach dem Doppelpunkt z.B nicht geladen.
> 
> Aber hier zuhause kann ich sie sehen....


genau das mein ich :/

ne ahnung an was das liegt ?

lg


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Nen ordentlichen Hoster nehmen?

www.abload.de
www.inagebanana.de

(NICHT www.imageshack.us)


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Januar 2009)

ich hab imagebanana :/

lg


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Dein neuestes Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat diese Url
http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/57..._.000055cd6.jpg
imagebanana?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Januar 2009)

das Half-Life Bild meinte ich -.- die zeigt er ja beide nicht an, weder das von Eventshooter noch das von Imagebanana.

lg


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Juhu ich hab endlich CS4^^


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Juhu ich hab endlich CS4^^


Gz ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Juhu ich hab endlich CS4^^


Wollt ich mir auch schon holen, aber lohnt sich das ?
Ich hab Ps CS3 Extended und hab gehört das lohnt sich noch ned. Aber was ist wirklich neues dabei, beim CS4 ?

lg


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Naja ich muss es erstmal gebacken bekommen zu installen.^^
Ist halt nicht von so ganz seriöser quelle^^


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich muss es erstmal gebacken bekommen zu installen.^^
> Ist halt nicht von so ganz seriöser quelle^^


Denk dran,deiner Firewall zu sagen,sie soll Ps verbieten,mit dem inet zu verbinden.

Sollte man tun...hab ich gelesen...im fernsehn o.0


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sollte man tun...hab ich gelesen...im fernsehn o.0



Da haben wir im Radio wohl das selbe gelehsört...

Bzw... ich warte auch noch erstmaln halbes Jahr bevor ich auf Ps4 "umrüste".


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Denk dran,deiner Firewall zu sagen,sie soll Ps verbieten,mit dem inet zu verbinden.
> 
> Sollte man tun...hab ich gelesen...im fernsehn o.0


Muss man das der Windows Firewall extra sagen das zu blocken, oder wär ich schon fertig wenn ich den garnicht als Ausnahme hab.

Und wenn ich der Firewall das extra sagen muss, wie ?

Natürlich hab ich die legale Version, nurn Freund hat die nich so legale.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Muss man das der Windows Firewall extra sagen das zu blocken, oder wär ich schon fertig wenn ich den garnicht als Ausnahme hab.
> 
> Und wenn ich der Firewall das extra sagen muss, wie ?
> 
> ...




Ja dann sag deinem Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Das er über Systhemsteuerung und Sicherheitscenter an die Firewall ran kommt...

Ach hab ne Frage ...was für Brushes sind das eigentlich in deiner Signatur auf dem BG vom Creativ Stylez Banner? Diese Bienenwarben artigen? Hab selbst welche die so ähnlich sind aber halt nich so wie deine :> Kannst mir da mal büdde den namen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

Hatte kurz zeitig CS 4 druff und gefiel mir net^^ hab wieder CS 2 druff das mag ich und gefällt mir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier das hab i mal gebastelt...ganz schnell und ohne schnickschnack^^

Aja is ne SIg aus nem anderen Forum wo man nur Sigs haben darf die eine max Höhe von 80 Pixel haben^^ halte eben typisch banner mäßig^^

EDITH:  Mist mir fällt grad uff das is Block statt Blog geschrieben hab.verdammt und i hab des net als psd datei...verdammt also schnell neu machen^^


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hatte kurz zeitig CS 4 druff und gefiel mir net^^ hab wieder CS 2 druff das mag ich und gefällt mir^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ins GB geschrieben.^^


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

Niemand will mir ne sig machen =(


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann ...aber musst mir sagen was du genau haben willst.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ja dann sag deinem Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo das ist ist mir klar aber ich hab den jetzt nicht unter Ausnahmen drin, und wollte fragen ob ich das extra sperren muss auch wenn er nicht als Ausnahme in der Liste steht ?

Ich hab einfach die Wabenstruktur genommen und einfach das richtige Muster drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich kann ...aber musst mir sagen was du genau haben willst.


Das wäre super, kann ich dir ne PM schreiben sobald ich ne gute Idee hab? (grade angefangen die alte scheiße zu finden xD)


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

ja wie heißt die wabenstruktur ? Das ist ja das was ich gerne hätte...

Also wenns  ned in der ausnahme liste ist...dann ist es zz gesperrt ..und wenn pcs versucht eine verbindung mit dem internet auf zu bauen bekommst ehh ne meldung.

Edit:Lisutari kannst du dann gerne machen.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ja wie heißt die wabenstruktur ? Das ist ja das was ich gerne hätte...


Wirst du hier leider raussuchen müssen, hab den Brush schon ewig und weiß nichtma welche datei das wäre, tut mir leid :/

lg

Edit: Sry ich würd dir wirklich gern helfen Syane, aber ich hab hier ca 100 Brushes und such selber grad.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Habs gefunden und gleich mal hochgeladen:

http://dateihoster.de/de/file/19535/TOZKERAGRID-abr.html

lg


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Dankeschön :> Die heißt also Tozeragrid :> hab sie mir geladen .

*gleich mal austesten*

Edit...OKay und wie hast du die Warben nun so geil hinbekommen ..vorhin hast du geschrieben du hastn Muster drauf gelegt ...hast du das Muster vorher selbst gemacht  und dann halt unter den mustern gespeichert?

Nochmal Edit:   Alles klar habs warn standart muster kein Selbstgemachtes habs danke nochmal :> ...wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dankeschön :> Die heißt also Tozeragrid :> hab sie mir geladen .
> 
> *gleich mal austesten*
> 
> ...


Np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ich mit der Wabenstruktur eigentlich versucht habe, war das von Assassin's Creed nachzumachen, aber als ich es an manchen stellen hätte verblassen müssen, wurds mir dann zu blöd und hab nen muster drüber geschmissen ^^

lg


----------



## Mishua (9. Januar 2009)

Du sagst Es ist Standart...aber ich finde kein Muster  das so aussieht wie dieses der CS Signatur. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Du sagst Es ist Standart...aber ich finde kein Muster  das so aussieht wie dieses der CS Signatur. Kann mir jemand helfen?



Ist das elfte Muster wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Achja Photoshop ^^

lg


----------



## Mishua (9. Januar 2009)

Ah, ok danke! Gefunden. (Ja, Photoshop)


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Naja insgesamt ist es "etwas" schwirieger das gesamte Muster nach zustellen ...dazu solltest du dir a) nen Schwarzen bg machen und diesen mit dem Brush bemahlen ...dann ne neue Ebene ...und auf diese Ebene das Muster drauf machen ...das dann ...Multiplizieren oder Abdunkeln.


Übrigens ist mir grad aufgefallen wie leicht man Photoshop >cs<   mit der Abkürzung von Creativ Stylez verwechseln kann


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das wäre super, kann ich dir ne PM schreiben sobald ich ne gute Idee hab?


Schreibs doch einfach in den Channel,vllt machen es dann auch 1-2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...Ist die Abkürzung von Photoshop nicht *ps* und nicht cs?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja insgesamt ist es "etwas" schwirieger das gesamte Muster nach zustellen ...dazu solltest du dir a) nen Schwarzen bg machen und diesen mit dem Brush bemahlen ...dann ne neue Ebene ...und auf diese Ebene das Muster drauf machen ...das dann ...Multiplizieren oder Abdunkeln.
> 
> 
> Übrigens ist mir grad aufgefallen wie leicht man Photoshop >cs<   mit der Abkürzung von Creativ Stylez verwechseln kann



Das ist Schicksal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Mishua (9. Januar 2009)

Mit CS meinte ich Creativ Styles^^

Edit schrie: Fail!.. Du hast ja nen Tempo


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

JOah hab ich bemerkt ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Schreibs doch einfach in den Channel,vllt machen es dann auch 1-2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sie meint Photoshop *CS* 3 zm beispiel ^^

lg


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Schreibs doch einfach in den Channel,vllt machen es dann auch 1-2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaaa is doch klar nur damit du das auch machen kannst ums besser zu machen als ich x) 

Will auchmal wen mit meinem Können beglücken :>


Bzw ...nicht das ich das dann hier überlese oder eben nicht lese weils weggespammt wird.


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Sie meint Photoshop *CS* 3 zm beispiel ^^
> 
> lg


Die abkürzung für Photoshop bleibt aber Ps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Meinte aber cs3 is schon richtig :> musst doch nicht alles so Eng sehen und jedes Wort auf die Waage legen ...

weil wenn ich Photoshop meine in anderen foren wird immer von cs gesprochen : / 

Daher eher so Angewöhnt.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die abkürzung für Photoshop bleibt aber Ps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was heißt das CS in Photoshop CS 3 überhaupt ? 

lg


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Creative Suite:>


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Creative Suite:>


Creative dacht ich mir irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Yadiz (9. Januar 2009)

der gedanke kam mir letzt nacht. noch wip~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Ich würd das ei noch etwas einarbeiten... Außerdem hat das nicht direkt was mit Submarine zu tun ..aber die idee ist nett und lustig ... Die Schrift is gut so... würde den Bg evtl nochn bischen verändern ...also mann kan noch nen bischen mehr drauß machen x)


----------



## Yadiz (9. Januar 2009)

Joa, da arbeite ich noch dran. wie gesagt wip - und es ist immer hilfreich die Meinungen von anderen Leuten zu hören. 
Gerade den Hintergrund muss ich wohl noch besser gestalten, wie die auch sagst  Hmm vielleicht sollte ich die Mimik auch nachbearbeiten.
Naja und Submarine war jetzt nicht direkt auf ein U-Boot bezogen, sondern eher auf die Eigenschaft - dass es eben unterm Wasser ist


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Ja ...aber dann evtl ne Taucherbrille oderso *stelle ich mir gerade vor* Das du da kein U-Boot hinmalen wolltest ist klar.

Die Mimik von dem Ei finde ich eigentlich gelungen jedenfalls um den Mund herrum ...man könnte die Augen etwas ausdrucksvoller gestallten ...alla (ich erstcike gleich) ...weil es schaut schon etwas so aus als ob es dem Ei egal ist das es da unter wasser ist ..oder ist das sogar beabsichtig??


----------



## Kangrim (10. Januar 2009)

Ich find das Bild sehr gut. Gefällt mir. Den Hintergrund finde ich garnicht so schlimm sondern eher Die Mimik wie schon angesprochen. Aber ansonsten finde ich es spitze.


----------



## Yadiz (10. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Comments. 
Habe das Ei nochmal ein bischen nacheditiert, bzw. den Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Januar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Danke für die Comments.
> Habe das Ei nochmal ein bischen nacheditiert, bzw. den Hintergrund.
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht hammer aus. Jetzt vieleicht nurnoch ein bisschen das Ei vorheben. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung jeder mags ja anders.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch du solltest das Ei mehr betonen. Man merkt zwar das es eindeutig im Mittelpunkt stehen sollte, aber das ist irgendwie zu wenig betont.

lg


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

Hab mal einen Versuch gemacht eine neue Sig zu erstellen... ich kann jetzt den Photoshop WorldFirstKill mein eigenen nennen...ich bitte um verbesserungsvorschläge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Na dann... Motiv passt zum Hintergrund ..das Harmoniert ...

Die schrift kann man nicht erkennen .....würde da nochn 1-2 px rand ziehen .... und für ne Signatur etwas zu groß... und finde das es etwas komisch eingearbeitet ist mit "nur" dem Leuchten hinter dem Pilz.


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine neue,ist zum Teil aber noch Wip (z.b. die Typo,da hab ich keine Idee)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Render ''gut'' einarbeiten kann?


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Render ''gut'' einarbeiten kann?


Du hast Ps ne?
Veruschs mal damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Boa ey Tüte die hat was ..aber ich finde rechts ist zuviel schwarze Fläche aber ansonsten geil :>


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

Danke Chopi^^

hab jezt alles zusammengekratzt was ich mit ps anstellen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Danke Chopi^^
> 
> hab jezt alles zusammengekratzt was ich mit ps anstellen kann
> 
> ...




Ich fand die Version 1 besser. Du hättest nurnoch die Schrift ein bisschen Besser Sichtbar also z.B. dunkler oder weniger transparent machen sollen.


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

-.-...

so besser ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Na besser alls version 1 und aufjedenfall beser als version 2 ^^^weil du halt die schrift besser sichtbar gemacht hast.


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

hmm^^ ich bin mir jetzt nich sicher ob ich version 2 oder 3(also die verbesserte-schrift-version) nehmen soll :/


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Wirf ne Münze ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Den text nie über den Render machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (10. Januar 2009)

Die münze hat entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Chopi bei dir kann man die Schrift aber gaaanz schlecht lesen


----------



## chopi (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Chopi bei dir kann man die Schrift aber gaaanz schlecht lesen


Da steht Sanji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Der Koch aus Onepiece


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Da steht Sanji
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dachte da steh Sunny xD (Also sonnig auf englisch^^)


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

trotzdem ein wenig schlecht lesbar

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Hab mir mal einige Tage hingesetzt und ein bissl was mit C4D v7.3 gebastelt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Tut mir leid, kann ich nichtmal mit Brille viel erkennen. Die Entrepreise und schwarze Schemen und Flächen, mehr seh ich net. Unten n bissel grün udn rot noch...


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

Naja im Weltall ist es halt nicht sehr hell ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte nicht unbedingt wieder die Sonne direkt nebendran platzieren ^^ Da hab ich sie weit genug weg gesetzt, damit dieser hübsche Schattenwurf dabei entsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Da ist nirgends die Sonne?


----------



## Kangrim (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da ist nirgends die Sonne?



Dazu muss man über das Bild hinaus denken.
In jedem Bild was man macht muss man sich eine Lichtquelle schaffen auch wenn sie imaginär ist.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dazu muss man über das Bild hinaus denken.


Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber er hat sich so überzeugt angehört das sie tatsächlic hda ist


----------



## Shantalya (12. Januar 2009)

Hey hey!

Hab zwar grad nichts zum posten, aber hat zufällig wer die Font "Refrigerator Bold" ? o_o
Need :x

PN bitte =)


----------



## Syane (12. Januar 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Hey hey!
> 
> Hab zwar grad nichts zum posten, aber hat zufällig wer die Font "Refrigerator Bold" ? o_o
> Need :x
> ...



Wieso willst du gerade diese Fonts haben oO (ich persönlich find die gerade ned so doll is ja nur ne Sanserif erweiterung meine ich) Und hab versucht die Kostenlos zu bekommen ..abe rüber all 20-54 $ Und das würd ich im Leben ned für ne Schriftart ausgeben.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

So hab mich mal mit meinem CS4 beschäftigt und da ist das hier rausgekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ist ein bisschen grell aber ich wollts ja auch so.^^


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

Hast du den Hintergrund selber gemacht? wars n filter? n tut? :b?
need^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Hast du den Hintergrund selber gemacht? wars n filter? n tut? :b?
> need^^



Es waren brushes.^^ mom ich such sie dir mal raus.
http://qbrushes.com/misc/photoshop-star-brushes/

Es waren einmal dieses und dann noch ein anderes das eigentlich unten in der Vorschau Liste sein sollte. Es müsste eines mit den ganzen kleinen Ministernen sein die so wie Punkte aussehen. Ist übrigens ne geniale Brushseite.


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war nen tut..ist glaub ich nix geworden :/...


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee sry die kleinen Punkte da drinn empfinde ich eher als störend.^^


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

muss Kangrim recht geben.

Die Punkte sehen eher aus wie Pixelfehler.


----------



## Mishua (14. Januar 2009)

'Pixelfehler' gefixt :b
was sagt ihr jetzt dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Sieht schon fast sehr sehr gut aus.

Mir persönlich wäre jetzt zuviel Türkis dabei, ich würde ein paar Sterne, andersfärbig machen.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur gemacht um nicht noch schlechter zu werden *g*
Will auch nicht umbedingt groß Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

der sieht irgetnwie lollig aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

schauts doch immer aus wenn chopi was macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist postiv .. find deine ideen nach wie vor cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

müsste auch ma wieder was machen hmm .. nur so keine zeit .. nidma zeit für buffed^^


----------



## Vartez (15. Januar 2009)

cool wuste garnich das es den thread gibt naja bin (auch ?) hobby designer benutz ps cs 3 seit nem halben jahr und kommt gut zurcht naja meine sig selbst gemacht und egal was ich mach is selbsgemacht ^^


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> cool wuste garnich das es den thread gibt naja bin (auch ?) hobby designer benutz ps cs 3 seit nem halben jahr und kommt gut zurcht naja meine sig selbst gemacht und egal was ich mach is selbsgemacht ^^



deine Sig sieht zwar recht ordentlich aus, aber bitte mache sie ein stück kleiner.
Steht auch in den Regeln, das Signaturen nicht größer wie XX YY sein dürfen. 

was mir bei deiner Signatur auffällt, da ist aber nicht alles mit CS3 gemacht oder?


----------



## Vartez (15. Januar 2009)

danke für den hinweis ersma und es is nicht alles mit cs 3 gemacht auchn bisl mit c4d ^^ aber gröstenteils mit cs3

sig is ebend proviesorisch verkleinert wird sich aber ändern


----------



## Kangrim (15. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis ersma und es is nicht alles mit cs 3 gemacht auchn bisl mit c4d ^^ aber gröstenteils mit cs3
> 
> sig is ebend proviesorisch verkleinert wird sich aber ändern



Na dann mal wilkommen im Design Thread. hier wirst du größtenteils auf Stammgäste treffen und nur selten ab und an User die nur mal reinschnuppern um ihre selbstgemachten Sigs zu zeigen und um ein bisschen Feedback zu sammeln.^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2009)

exakt so isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


the stam typen aka "die buffed gruppe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ b1ubb <-- mein fav "random" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und halt noch einige andere die bisle hier sind manchma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis ersma und es is nicht alles mit cs 3 gemacht auchn bisl mit c4d ^^ aber gröstenteils mit cs3



das dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest sieht man eben diese eine Form, ist keine typische PS Form
und auch bisschen schwieriger im PS zu modellieren. Es würde natürlich gehen, aber dazu braucht man schon viel know how.
und da du ja geschrieben hast erst seit nem halben jahr Erfahrung, hätte mich das jetzt sehr gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Minastirit schrieb:


> exakt so isses
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=) dank dir, ich werde natürlich jetzt vermerht hier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich es doch sehr schön hier finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2009)

n0in dann holst du mich noch in posts auf irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man ich brauch ne idee für ein neues bild ..


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> man ich brauch ne idee für ein neues bild ..



nunja, hast ein Thema ?
Dann kann ich dir eventuell paar ideen bringen.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2009)

thema hmm .. irgendwas mit anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weis schon so etwa was nur noch nicht wie es aussehen soll am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwas mit juna oder rikku von final fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwas mit juna oder rikku von final fantasy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das klingt für mich wie:

irgendwas mit xxxxx und yyyyyy
ich hab keinen Plan wer die 2 sind, kannst du dir nicht ein normales Thema aussuchen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (16. Januar 2009)

mhh willste was mit cloud und dem designe aus kindome Hearts 2? hätte jetz zeit achja hier ma riku is auch aus kingdomehearts ^^

http://www.finalfantasyworld.co.uk/khextre...twork_Riku3.jpg


----------



## Yadiz (16. Januar 2009)

-Ist noch in Bearbeitung. Verbesserungsvorschlage plx 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Ei wurde auch ein wenig vom Hintergrund hervorgehoben. Allerdings will ich es nicht noch mehr betonen, da das Ei andernfalls deplaziert bzw. das gesamte Bild damit unrealistisch wirkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Syane (16. Januar 2009)

@Yadiz ..was mir bei der Sig 1 auffällt ..is das du den ganzen Arm transparent gemacht hast... dort scheint der Bg zimlich durch ...hättest auch evtl die Finger einfach kopieren sollen um diese vor die Flamme zu stellen mfg.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Sieht toll aus die erste Sig nur würde ich die Untote noch ein bisschen mehr beleuchten. Natürlich vom Punkt der Flamme aus, da die so ziemlich die beste Lichtquelle ist die vorzufinden ist.


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

habt ihr mal eine gute idee was ein noob am anfang für ne grafik machen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> habt ihr mal eine gute idee was ein noob am anfang für ne grafik machen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am besten spielst du mit dem programm das du besitzt ein bisschen rum. Dann machst du dir irgendeine Signaturengroße fläche und füllst diese mit einem render (hauptfigur) und einem Hintergrund. Nun kannst du einfach spielerisch ein paar effekte ausprobieren und vieleicht auch mal hier und da ein tutorial lesen. Wenn du mit deinem Ergebnis zufrieden bist würde ich mich freuen es zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

ok danke ich probier´s mal aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (16. Januar 2009)

Hab heut photoshop elements bekommen und werd auch mal was probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe es wird nicht allzu schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (16. Januar 2009)

Hiho,

thx erstmal für die Comments. Habe den Arm gleich mal nachgebessert - ist mir merkwürdigerweise gar nicht aufgefallen, bevor du es erwähnt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem noch wip



lfg


----------



## Mishua (16. Januar 2009)

is schon ziemlich nice.. aber ich würde die größe ein bischchen verkleinern... sonst echt gut


----------



## Syane (16. Januar 2009)

Wieso hast du denn beim 2. jeztn Blutfleck druff gemacht? Die is doch Caster ..und da stirbt niemand ..is ja ne dustere Höhle ..passt ned iwi.


----------



## Yadiz (16. Januar 2009)

Der Blutfleck ist eher als Ambiente gedacht, nicht direkt als materieller Bestandteil der Szene. 
Vielleicht sollte ich die Struktur der Tropfen wegfallen lassen, damit es nicht mehr nach Blut aussieht, die Farbgebung aber erhalten bleibt.
Wollte versuchen, die untere, rote Seite des Bildes mit Struktur ein wenig interessanter zu gestalten.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2009)

Das Bild mit der Untoten hast du aus dem ModelViewer,oder?Wie hast du die t8 Sets dareinbekommen?:>


----------



## Yadiz (17. Januar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wie hast du die t8 Sets dareinbekommen?:>



Auf der offieziellen wowmodelviewer Seite ist ein Update zur bestehenden Item Liste. 
Die Sets sind zwar nicht unter "Character->Load Item Set..." eingetragen, aber dennoch einzeln als beispielsweise head-, chest-, etc.- slot anwählbar.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Auf der offieziellen wowmodelviewer Seite ist ein Update zur bestehenden Item Liste.
> Die Sets sind zwar nicht unter "Character->Load Item Set..." eingetragen, aber dennoch einzeln als beispielsweise head-, chest-, etc.- slot anwählbar.


Ah,Danke für den Tip.Signatur sieht übrigens klasse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (17. Januar 2009)

Np und Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt kann ich mich nicht entscheiden =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Januar 2009)

Ich mag das erste mehr x)


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> mhh willste was mit cloud und dem designe aus kindome Hearts 2? hätte jetz zeit achja hier ma riku is auch aus kingdomehearts ^^
> 
> http://www.finalfantasyworld.co.uk/khextre...twork_Riku3.jpg



RIKKU nid riku ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw @yadiz schönes bild wenn auch bisle gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (17. Januar 2009)

sry hab da was verwechselt ^^


EDIT: Mhhh das bild hier is gerade aus langeweile entsatnden und das drauf abgebildet is waren fertige render ^^ und ich selber finde die jetz auch nich so gut  xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> sry hab da was verwechselt ^^
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mhhh das bild hier is gerade aus langeweile entsatnden und das drauf abgebildet is waren fertige render ^^ und ich selber finde die jetz auch nich so gut  xD
> ...




Ist zu schlecht bzw garnicht eingearbeitet sry.^^


----------



## Vartez (17. Januar 2009)

ja gefällt mir selber nich und is aus langeweile entstanden werd ich noma neu machen ud nacharbeiten ^^


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage:
In welchen Designerforen treibt ihr euch so rum?
Bei mir isses Darkdesign , GFXSector , und seit neuestem bin ich auch auf dem Grufixboard

...Ich hoffe,das ist keine Werbung...wenn doch,löscht die Links.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> In welchen Designerforen treibt ihr euch so rum?
> Bei mir isses Darkdesign , GFXSector , und seit neuestem bin ich auch auf dem Grufixboard
> 
> ...Ich hoffe,das ist keine Werbung...wenn doch,löscht die Links.



In diesem thread hier und GFX-Sector.


Ich brauche hilfe von euch. Ich suche gute Anime BGs ohne schon irgendweine Figur drinn. Ich weiß nicht wo man sowas her bekommen soll ich find nur Bilder in denen schon Figuren sind und ich somit meine die ich verwenden will nicht optimal einsetzen kann.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

"nur" hier ^^

ich beschäftige mich grad ned so damit und bring mir sachen lieber selber bei, und frag erst andere wenn ichs wirklich ned rausfinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kein need auf andere foren 

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

ne kleine gif-animation^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

Viel zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Viel zu schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chopi wo hast du zum Beispiel den Hintergrund für deine Sanji sig her?


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/S...round%20Stocks/


----------



## Max der Orc (17. Januar 2009)

was nehmt ihr denn so als vorlage für eure Designs


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin nur bei GFX-sector 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...mir fällt nichts ein für ne neue... habe schon so paar ideen nur an der umsetzung mangelts bei mir :/


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Ich such mich bescherut nach ner Jack-Danials-Sig für meine Schwester zum Geburtstag und find nierends eine


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

du musst chopi gaaanz lieb fragen der macht dir sicher eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der kann sowas am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alternative: selber machen^^

edit: who the f**k is jack daniels? bei google bilder find ich nur nen whiskey^^


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> was nehmt ihr denn so als vorlage für eure Designs


Ich geh in meinen Ordner mit Rendern,such mir einen aus und schau,welcher Hintergrund passen würde (erster Anlaufspunkt ist die oben genannte Seite).


Mishua schrieb:


> du musst chopi gaaanz lieb fragen der macht dir sicher eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm...danke *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> edit: who the f**k is jack daniels? bei google bilder find ich nur nen whiskey^^


ja wer oder was ausser whiskey sollte der alte jacky denn sonst sein ^^ (hm aber wie macht man ne whiskey sig xD)


----------



## Rhokan (17. Januar 2009)

> edit: who the f**k is jack daniels? bei google bilder find ich nur nen whiskey^^



Könnte daran liegen das gerade dieser gemeint ist.


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

ja tut mir leid ... hab noch nich so viel erfahrung mit alkohol.....
ne wishkey-sig hört sich interessant an^^


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



comments, verbesserungsvorschläge bitte!

wip


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Wow ..........Mir gefällt es ....... sieht echt genial aus^^


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

danke^^ 
...trotzdem fehlt das gewisse etwas oder?


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mishua:
ich find die Hammer, die sieht echt toll aus.
10/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

find ich net....hört sich zwar vllt komisch an...aber i finde das bild is so wie es is (meines Erachtens) PERFEKT...alles weitere würde meine Meinung nach das Bild als solches zerstören und nicht komplementieren ... Von mir bekommst du eine 10/10


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

leute falscher fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke^^ ist meine beste arbeit (wie ich finde:b)


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> leute falscher fred
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nöö da du es zu dem zeitpunkt noch net als sig drin hattest..also haben wir nur deine arbeit bewertet ^^


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

auch ok^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> auch ok^^



Mir fehlt da ein bisschen ein Highlight. Aber ich darf hier ja keine großen Töne spucken mit dem Teil da unter mir.^^
                                                                                                   v
                                                                                                   v


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

highlight in form von licht? ...ich denk das würde die bäume kaputt machen..

....wie kommste jetzt da drauf das du keine großen töne spucken kannst... du bist ja mindestens 3 ma so gut wie ich


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da ein bisschen ein Highlight. Aber ich darf hier ja keine großen Töne spucken mit dem Teil da unter mir.^^
> v
> v




kleine Frage: Wo willste denn da noch en Licht Highlight setzen??^^
Wenn man sich so manchmal  Bilder /Poster oder öhnliches anschaut dann sidn die besten meistens die minimalistischen Pics^^


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> kleine Frage: Wo willste denn da noch en Licht Highlight setzen??^^
> Wenn man sich so manchmal  Bilder /Poster oder öhnliches anschaut dann sidn die besten meistens die minimalistischen Pics^^


Wollt ich grad sagen, viel hat er ja nicht gemacht wies aussieht, aber da beste muss nicht unbedingt schwer zu machen sein ^^

Ich finds richtig gut auch wenns ein wenig einfach aussieht, aber das gefühl danach was gut zusammenpasst hat auch ned jeder 

thumbs up

lg


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

ist das nicht relativ?


----------



## Kangrim (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> kleine Frage: Wo willste denn da noch en Licht Highlight setzen??^^
> Wenn man sich so manchmal  Bilder /Poster oder öhnliches anschaut dann sidn die besten meistens die minimalistischen Pics^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achtung diese Bild ist nicht ich wiederhole NICHT von mir. Ich habe es im GFX-Sector gefunden und ich habe es nicht gemacht!


Der hat sehr viel an der Sig gemacht und das Highlight muss ja nicht immer in Form von Licht sein. Es können auch andere Effekte sein. Aber naja meine Meinung will ja keiner wissen da sie zu konstruktiv wäre.^^


Edit: Habe ich schon erwähnt das das gepostete Bild nicht von mir ist?


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

jup....is ja auch nur meine Meinung^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




siehta uch geil aus ...gar keine frage...aber irgendwie finde ich auch das es mir teilweise wieder zu grell is^^

Und deine Meinung is doch wichtig wie die meinung von jedem anderen auch^^


Edith:

Ja hattest du erwähnt


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

gfx sector sind auhc die uberpros... ich such grad nach na art rauch-tut...

edit: naja...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bischchen verändert ..bischchen was dazugemalt..
edit2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2009)

Das von vorher ist besser.


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Np und Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du das Set mit Robe oder mit Weste?Ohne Robe sieht ein Troll nämlich denkbar schlecht aus :>


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

hab auch ma wieder was neues gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab auch ma wieder was neues gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus.

Ich hatte ja auch versprochen nachzulegen und hier ist es. Mein mit abstand bestes Werk wie ich finde und ich bekomme selber Bauchkribbeln wenn ich sie betrachte. Hab auchnoch ein Smashmouthlink hinzugefügt.^^ Hat mich ganze 8 Stunden gekostet.^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

paar kleine dinge irgendwie die mich stören aber sonst geil
zum einen -> hände ... kuk ma finger an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum anderen bei ihrem po .. da ist ein höschen !! Xd ne spass beiseite .. untendrann bei den beinen da hätt ich persöndlich die striche noch weggemacht und nur "neben dem bein" erscheinen lassen.
Also einfach da wo bein ist löschen

aber das würd ich etzt so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ty fürs sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir auch 10min mühe gegeben xD


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> paar kleine dinge irgendwie die mich stören aber sonst geil
> zum einen -> hände ... kuk ma finger an
> 
> 
> ...




Ja ich weiß ich bin langsam aber ich musste auch erstmal alle Ideen sammeln und all sone späße.^^
Deinen Vorschlag werd ich mal annehmen und schauen wies aussieht. PSD Format 4tw^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Doppelpost.
So hab den hintergrund nochmal verändert und die Typo rausgenommen so wie man es mir im GFX-Sector geraten hat. Echte Profies da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mina hab auch deinen rat befolgt aber es sah meiner meinung nicht ganz so gut aus wie erwartet.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

kangiii? (ich darf doch oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wie hast du diese ...ähhh...''ranken'' gemacht (die unter dem render und das um den arm)
hatte mal versuch sowaszu machen aber das ist meilen weit von deiner entfernt..
^^

mfg


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> kangiii? (ich darf doch oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




(Ja du darfst mich so nennen du darfst aber nicht vergessen das ich Männlicher natur bin^^)

Also die Ranken unter dem render sind Geschummelt.^^
Die habe ich mit diesem C4D gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Ranke um den Arm hingegen hab cih selber gemacht *stolzbin*
Du musst dich einfach an dieses schöne Tutorial halten.
http://www.gfx-sector.de/Pentool-Linien-Pa...ect.t10870.html
Am besten nimmst du das Video tut weil es wesentlich schneller ist und weil am ende gezeigt wird wie man die Linien stärker macht.
Ich hab am anfang nur das lese tut genommen und ich hing da erstmal 5 minuten und fragte mich wieso meine Linien so schwach sind bis ich dann selber die Lösung hatte.^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

dankeschön, männlicher kangiiii ^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> dankeschön, männlicher kangiiii ^^



Kein Problem.
Mach was draus.^^


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

So jetzt will i auch mal rum experimentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mich mal an den Render Einarbeitungstut setzen....und wenn i fertich bin ...dürft ihr mal schaun^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> So jetzt will i auch mal rum experimentieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muhaha freu mich schon drauf.^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

das ist dumm -.-
ich mach alles haargenau wies im tut steht aber ich kann einfach nich ''kontur füllen'' auswählen -.-... ist einfach grau -.-''''


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> das ist dumm -.-
> ich mach alles haargenau wies im tut steht aber ich kann einfach nich ''kontur füllen'' auswählen -.-... ist einfach grau -.-''''



Du erstellst eine neue Ebene, erstellst dann den Pfad den du willst. Stellst schonmal den Pinsel richtig ein mit der Farbe und der Dicke die du willst. Dann klickst du beim ebenenfenster auf Pfade dann siehst du dein pfadfenster. Da machst du dann rechtsklick rein und auf Pfadkontur füllen.

Mom ich mach mal ein Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

ja is schon klar...aber das ist bei mir grau!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....hat die 'vektormaske' damit irgendwas zu tun?

edit: sieht schon jezt anders aus-.- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ja is schon klar...aber das ist bei mir grau!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das einzige was mir dazu einfallen würde, wäre das du oben nicht "Pfade" aktiviert hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

danke...
i fail'd²^^
aber ich meine das stand da ja nich im tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> danke...
> i fail'd²^^
> aber ich meine das stand da ja nich im tut
> 
> ...



Nein aber eigentlich ist es standart mit dem Pfadwerkzeug Pfade angewählt zu haben.^^
Aber wenn man vorher nochnie damit gearbeitet hat und es schon automatisch auf dem falschen stand kann man ja nichts machen.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

hab sonbischchen damit rumprobiert aber das sieht nich ansatzweise so schön aus wie bei dir..
Edit: egal..jetzt weiß ich wies geht und das reicht mir :/


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> hab sonbischchen damit rumprobiert aber das sieht nich ansatzweise so schön aus wie bei dir..



Ich mach dir mal ein Bildertut.^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

nein die mühe musst du dir nich machen


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> nein die mühe musst du dir nich machen



Zu spät ich hab mich schon mentalisch überwunden...^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

dann versetz dich mentalisch in einen früheren zustand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

nene mach ruhig weiter...find ich gut^^ also tut auch gern haben möchte^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Erstmal biegen wir uns unsere Linie zurecht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun Suchen wir uns eine tolle Farbe und Füllen die Pfadkontur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der übergebliebene Pfad wird gelöscht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der schein nach außen wird hergestellt. Ich hab in diesem fall wieder die gleiche Farbe wie die Linie gewählt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun duplizieren wir die seite ein paar mal bis wir die erwünschte Stärke erreicht haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und warum da bei mir jetzt so doofe weiße linien drinn sind? Ich depp hatte ausversehen am anfang vergessen eine neue ebene zu erstellen.
Ich hoffe es hilft.

Und ja: ich habe mittendrinn auchnoch den hintergrund schwarz gefärbt um den Effekt besser zu sehen.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke^^ sieht gleich besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> danke^^ sieht gleich besser aus
> ...



Kein prob ich muss meinem konkurenten doch helfen da wir ungefähr auf dem gleichen stand sind und ich dich nicht auf der Strecke lassen will.^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

konkurent? wir sind feinde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> konkurent? wir sind feinde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm hätte ich vieleicht anders formulieren sollen. Meinem teampartner! Das ist der richtige ausdruck.^^ Wir wollen doch auf dem gleichen stand bleiben oder Partner?^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

ja^^.....partner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

haha dafür hat mir bankchar ma video machen müssen xD
hab ich sogar noch irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha dafür hat mir bankchar ma video machen müssen xD
> hab ich sogar noch irgendwo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist zu solch später stunde ja auchnoch Teampartner Mina.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

dein führer eh leader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nix partner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dein führer eh leader
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na super wir bauen hier eine kameradische Atmosphäre auf und du machst dich wieder zum Diktator.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

kameradschaft endet immer in revulution was anarachie bedeutet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne langsam bekomm ich angst vor euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werdet immer besser und ich immer fauler und mach weniger^^

kangrim soll ich deine neue sind in die gruppe nehmen?


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kameradschaft endet immer in revulution was anarachie bedeutet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na klar. Das hat sie auf jedenfall verdient die alte hässliche sig zu verbannen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

darum mein ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die erste die mir gefällt
^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> darum mein ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yes ich habs geschafft!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

erledigt und ein gewisser typ hier hat ne pm bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> erledigt und ein gewisser typ hier hat ne pm bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich bis jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

du bist doch schon in der gruppe du hampelmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

wuhu^^.. ich hab ne einladung für CS bekomm^^ wie geil... danke mina


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

siste den mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 np


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

womit habe ich diese wahrhafte ehre verdient?^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

weil du keiner bist der gleich wieder weg geht und du dich stark verbessert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da find ich sower passt ins team also wird eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber um euer niveau zu erreichen muss ich noch viel üben :/


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

niveau gibts zu kaufen in der nächsten migros oder bei euch hmm aldi ^^


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

nicht nivea!


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Sollten wir vieleicht mal ein Wettbewerb zu eine bestimmten Thema veranstalten?


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

gibt beides da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so noch was essen und dann pennen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sollten wir vieleicht mal ein Wettbewerb zu eine bestimmten Thema veranstalten?


... der schlechteste wird gekickt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ich jezt schon byebye sagn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


----------



## Syane (18. Januar 2009)

So mal was neues.

#1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




#2 Mit Scanlines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

die 1. find ich schöner


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sollten wir vieleicht mal ein Wettbewerb zu eine bestimmten Thema veranstalten?




JO ! Giv GFX Battle ! 

Es gibt einen Schiri ...der wähltn Thema und/oder gibt 2-3 Render vor ...unter denen sich die Teilnehmer Anonym eines auswählen...Dann noch ne Deadline biswann das fertig werden muss ! Bis zu dem zeitpunkt werden die Bilder beim Schiri eingereicht... Der veröffentlicht diese dann (Ohne die namen der Personen dazu zuschreiben) Dann wird abgestimmt :>


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

welches thema? morgen abend abgeben? ^^
i'm in !


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

wanna be schiri!...(vorrausgesetzt de schiri muss nix machen *fg*)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

schiri muss auch mitmachen :<

und nein gibt 1 render .. und den muss man gut darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist leichter zum vergleichen


----------



## Mishua (18. Januar 2009)

och menno
:<

edit: wayne...bis morgen & gute nacht


----------



## Syane (18. Januar 2009)

Okay ich schlage mal das Thema Darkness vor ..falls da jemand mit einverstanden ist suchen ma nur noch einen Render :>


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

was ist darness? ...


----------



## Syane (18. Januar 2009)

Ne düstere Umgeung halt ..nicht allzu hell ...Mishua's Sig würd ich "fast" dazu zählen :> Können aber auch Freestyle nehmen oderso x)

Edit: Achja nen Format bräuchten ma auchnoch ..denke halt   Boardmäßig   500x200


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

darKness .. ist das ^^

weis schon was darkness ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also giev render und bis wann ich zeit hab .P

hmm mach fast immer 350 x 180 oder 
350 x150 weil ich noch gern bisle text drüber hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber kay^^


----------



## Syane (18. Januar 2009)

Okay

GFX-Battle All vs All

Teilnehmer: Jeder der will
Thema: Darkness
Größe: 350x150
Render: Tifa (click)


Abgabe Termien bis Morgen Abend (19.1.09) um  21:00  per pm an mich.


Vergesst nicht ...das ihr eure Namen nicht auf die Sig schreiben solltet da die Bewertung ohne Vorurteil laufen soll ;D

Zur Bewertung wird dann nen eigenes Thema erstellen wo abgestimmt werden kann.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

allet klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Also nach jezt knapp 3 Stunden bin ich fertig geworden x)

Freue mich auf eure Signaturen ...nicht vergessen per pm an mich ..sie werden dann um 21:00  zur Bewertung frei gestellt.


Hier nochmal der link zu den Regeln dieses GFX-Battles...da sie ne Seite weiter vorne sind. Click

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

...mangarender ;(...
wenn ich mit manga / anime arbeite sieht das so dumm aus,,.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

tifa ist aus final fantasy ... und das ist auch so anime style ..
gibt zumindest final fantasy hentai da gibts sicher auch mangas dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schick dir was sobald ich fertig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

sodele bin auch fertig nach ca 25min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 u get post^^
aber das schlimmste ist ja der render ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese blumen oder was das sein soll passen einfach nid zum thema dark -.-^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

blumen^^...ich dachte das wären chips ^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.finalfantasywallpaper.net/image...ifa-191843.jpeg

is originalbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für mich sind das blumen oder so^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

ok ok..einigen wir uns dass wir nicht einig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich machen viele mit ;P
wär doof wenn nur ich und syane was gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

îch kann sowas nich -.- und schon garnicht wenn chips-blumen rumfliegen xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

versuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


packst du schon ich glaub an dich


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

hab ich schon...das sah nach nichts aus


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

an wen soll man(n) das nochmal senden? an dich mina oder?


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> an wen soll man(n) das nochmal senden? an dich mina oder?






Syane schrieb:


> Abgabe Termien bis Morgen Abend (19.1.09) um  21:00  per pm an mich.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

*räusper*
..._danke_


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> *räusper*
> ..._danke_



ach np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich helfe doch immer =)


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

btw...machst du auch mit?


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> btw...machst du auch mit?



nein ich bin leider nicht dieser "grafiker" (wenn ich mich so nennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der andere grafiken umwandelt.
ich entwerfe lieber selber ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liegt mir einfach nicht so.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

auch gut^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Sry aber das ist ein total beschissener render.^^


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist ein total beschissener render.^^



magst du keine chips Blumen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> GFX-Battle All vs All
> 
> ...



Klar ist es jedem freigestellt ob er mitmachen will oder nicht.
Nur finde ich das man das echt kein GFX-Battle nennen darf. mehr als einen laschen Hintergrund kann man nicht machen, gerade weil es nur ein Banner werden soll.
Ausserdem ist es ein beschissener Render xD

Just my 5 cents ;D


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

/sign


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

soll halt ne sig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo ich würd nen anderen render nehmen aber egal^''


----------



## Fauzi (19. Januar 2009)

Ausserdem ists einfach stupide einen Render vorzuschreiben.
Wie willst du bitte so deine Fantasie "entfalten" wenn dir einen Render vorgeschrieben wird, der dir nicht gefällt?
Ein "GFX-Battle" sieht für mich eher so aus, das ein Thema vorgeschrieben wird (zbsp. Zukunft (oder sogar etwas detailierter) evtl Die Max. und Mind. Auflösung bestimmt wird und dann gib ihm XD


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das erste da darf man fehler machen ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ausserdem ists einfach stupide einen Render vorzuschreiben.
> Wie willst du bitte so deine Fantasie "entfalten" wenn dir einen Render vorgeschrieben wird, der dir nicht gefällt?
> Ein "GFX-Battle" sieht für mich eher so aus, das ein Thema vorgeschrieben wird (zbsp. Zukunft (oder sogar etwas detailierter) evtl Die Max. und Mind. Auflösung bestimmt wird und dann gib ihm XD



Naja aber das ist halt hier für unser kleines Buffedforum. Wir sind hier alle keine Pros und das soll nur eine kleine Herausforderung sein. Im kleinen Sinne halt. Muss man nicht zu ernst nehmen. (Achtung! Diese Aussage ist nicht auf die Grafiken bezogen! Die solltet ihr schon ernst nehmen!)


----------



## Fauzi (19. Januar 2009)

ich mein ja nur, muss jeder selber wissen ob er mitmachen soll oder nicht ^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur, muss jeder selber wissen ob er mitmachen soll oder nicht ^^



Joa stimmt schon.
Sayane hast du die Pm bekommen?


Btw Ich hab meinen Blog erweiter. Könnt ja mal reinschauen.^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

ja dann wird halt der 2. etwas anders ablaufen^^

.......syane.....? sie haben post


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Jo hab Post bekommen ..wollte mehrere Render vorgeben ;D   Aber wurde von Mina gesagt ein Render um zu sehen wer das meiste/beste draus macht ... Die Chips/Blumen könnt ihr ja einfach weg machen oO Fand die auch end so geil ..aber sehen ja nacher die Ergebnisse der Teilnehmer ..hab übrigens auch Freestyle noch neben Darkness vorgeschlagen x) 

Aber wie schon gesagt is ja das erste battle.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jo hab Post bekommen ..wollte mehrere Render vorgeben ;D   Aber wurde von Mina gesagt ein Render um zu sehen wer das meiste/beste draus macht ... Die Chips/Blumen könnt ihr ja einfach weg machen oO Fand die auch end so geil ..aber sehen ja nacher die Ergebnisse der Teilnehmer ..hab übrigens auch Freestyle noch neben Darkness vorgeschlagen x)
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt is ja das erste battle.




Ist aber ganzschön Grottig die weg zu machen. Wenn sie weg sind siehts noch schlechter aus als wenn sie da sind durch das ganze Kopierstempeln und verwischen usw.^^
Die waren sehr doof Platziert.^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Ob da noch nen paar sachen bis 21 uhr eingehen x) ?

Btw hatte iner Schule Heute Kein Internet -.- Musste mir je Pro Block 1x Futurama (Den Film) Und Madagascar2 ansehen um ned vor langeweile zu sterben ... Exel sag ich nur ...


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

zeugniskonferenzen ftw^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Jah ...Hmm ..bei mir sind alle Lehrer Krank ...so richtig meine ich ^^^...morgen nur zwei Blöcke Pc Unterricht ...und warscheinlich immernoch kein internet ..und Exel -.-  Werd mir 300 und noch irgend nen Film aufm USB Stick mitnehmen ..damit mir ned langweilig is ...


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

XD ... naja viel spaß^^...welche klasse bistn duh?^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

12


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

..dann brauch ich ja noch paar jahre um die freuden von exel kennen zu lernen


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Naaaaaaaa .... das isn Witz was wir da beigebracht bekommen -.- sollten schon längst bei Photoshop sein ! Sind wir aber nicht ! Exel ..ich lach mich schlapp :<    Die (Zwei) Lehrerinnen sind total unfähig ..wie ich finde ... traurig ..ich bezweifle leider auch stark das sie mir in phs... noch was beibringen können ..leider :< 

Das geilste is ja diese billige "Konsolen Sperre" vom Lehrer ...damit die Schüler den Pc nimmer nutzen können -.-  Hab ich auch schon ausgeschaltet ... sitze zum glück echt gut ..da sieht mich dann keiner wenn ich in phs. Nen paar Sigs zum spaß bastel oder halt ne dvd ansehe ... Noch son Witz ist das die den Sound geblockt haben ..egal ob per Kopfhörer oder lautsprecher ^^ (Auch schon umgangen)...


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

...ich hab n neues vorbild *_*


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Bis wann wird die Auswertung eigentlich laufen?


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

bin gespannt was aus ihr so gemacht habt^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bis wann wird die Auswertung eigentlich laufen?



Puh ...also nen Tag lang sicherlich ...danach kann ich wenn ihr einverstanden Seid auch die Namen Preisgeben von den Leuten die die Bilder gemacht haben ;D Schämen braucht sich da übrigens Keiner.

Evtl Trudeln ja noch einiege Teilnehmer ein.

Um 21 Uhr wissen wir/ihr dann mehr :>


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Schämen braucht sich da übrigens Keiner.





>_< XDDDDD..ich tus aber


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Stehen ja keine Namen unter den Bildern :> Weis dann ehh niemand von wem welches Bild ist x) 

Außer wie gesagt nach nem Tag oder zwei wenn der Gewinner bekannt gegeben wird ...dann kann ich auch die Namen der anderen teilnehmer public machen ..wenn alle das wollen!

Aber der Gewinner wird aufjedenfall bekannt gegeben :>


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Stehen ja keine Namen unter den Bildern :> Weis dann ehh niemand von wem welches Bild ist x)
> 
> Außer wie gesagt nach nem Tag oder zwei wenn der Gewinner bekannt gegeben wird ...dann kann ich auch die Namen der anderen teilnehmer public machen ..wenn alle das wollen!
> 
> Aber der Gewinner wird aufjedenfall bekannt gegeben :>



Ich find mein Werk nicht so toll aber von mir aus kann auch mein name drunter stehen kein prob.^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

...jo bei mir auch... 

(kannst du nich einfach die weke umbennen in zB #1,#2,#3..und dir dann die namen aus den PMs aufschreiben? :>


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Lisutari,ich konnte leider keine Sig machen... Sagen wir es hat was mit meinem Mund,der Toilette und halbverdautem Essen zu tun >_>
Das "Battle" läuft also noch? Vllt mach ich ja noch was.

Mishua,könntest du mir vllt den Hintergrund (und vllt auch render) von deiner Signatur geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ...jo bei mir auch...
> 
> (kannst du nich einfach die weke umbennen in zB #1,#2,#3..und dir dann die namen aus den PMs aufschreiben? :>




So wird es ehh gemacht !   Nur wenn alle damit einverstanden wird ..werden >>NACH<< der Bewertung die namen der Teilnehmer unter deren Bilder geschrieben ..was bekannt ist ist wer Teilnimmt ..aber nicht wem welches Bild gehört.



chopi schrieb:


> Das "Battle" läuft also noch? Vllt mach ich ja noch was.



Aye bis 21:00 Hast du noch Zeit :>  Solltest dich aber an die Vorgaben halten


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lisutari,ich konnte leider keine Sig machen... Sagen wir es hat was mit meinem Mund,der Toilette und halbverdautem Essen zu tun >_>
> Das "Battle" läuft also noch? Vllt mach ich ja noch was.
> 
> Mishua,könntest du mir vllt den Hintergrund (und vllt auch render) von deiner Signatur geben?
> ...




jop...warte
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-3506 (render)
http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/S...ht_1440x900.jpg (hintergrund)


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Das war der C4D render... Der Edit wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag nochmal in den Channel:
1. Ist das thema nun "Darkness" oder isses uns überlassen?
2. Müssen wir auf einmal 350*150 benutzen? Nur weils Mina so passt...


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

-------------------------------------------

....was hab ich da eig geschrieben?


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das war der C4D render... Der Edit wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. darkness oder freestyle....ich hatte darkness
2. ich glaube ja^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

350 BREIT   150 HOCh = 350x150   So is es richtig ..das war nurn vorschlag von Mina (Den wir dann genommen haben) ..
und Moment die Regeln Click

Darauf haben wir uns sozusagen geeinigt ^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sagen wir es hat was mit meinem Mund,der Toilette und halbverdautem Essen zu tun >_>


magendarm?...oder etwas anderes ansteckendes? will haben^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> 350 BREIT   150 HOCh = 350x150   So is es richtig ..das war nurn vorschlag von Mina (Den wir dann genommen haben) ..
> und Moment die Regeln Click
> 
> Darauf haben wir uns sozusagen geeinigt ^^


Schlechter Render,Maße mit denen normalerweise nur ein Teilnehmer arbeitet und am Ende stimmt eh jeder für sich selbst.Isn tolles Battle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

es wird ein thema eröffnet wo auch andere abstimmen können...(ich werde aufjeden fall fair für den besten stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Es gibt auch mehr Leute die abstimmen als die die Teilnehmen *hoffe ich xD*

Und über den Render wird ned gemeckert ...der war gestern so öhm ...der erst beste...macht das ganze etwas anspruchsvoll


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

/sign


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Chopi xD machst eigentlich noch eine :?


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Chopi xD machst eigentlich noch eine :?


Vieleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein Scherz,wenn ich schon ~3 Mal nerve wegen der Aktion,muss ich eine machen oder? Bist 21°° bin ich fertig damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich mach sie in 400*120,keine Lust auf meine Standartgröße zu verzichten,nur weils Mina so passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw...5.006 Posts o.0 Welcher ist nur mein Fünftausendster? ._.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

ich werde auch mit bewerten^^ freu mich schon auf eure Meisterwerke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Heisst die Tante eig. Tifa?


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Ja die heißt Tifa ..aus FF


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Frage wo finde ich eigentlich en richtig gutes Mond BG am besten mit Sternen nur der mond sollte übergroß zu sehen sein^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ja die heißt Tifa ..aus FF


Solch unbekannte Spiele zock ich garnicht,kann ja keiner wissen wie die olle heisst *g*


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

können wir die ganzen sigs endlich sehen *auf kind  das sich freut wie am weihnachtstag mach*
edit: FF = final fantasy = nicht unbekannt


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Hrhr ...Wie der erste Thread halt geclosed worden is ..aber Zurecht ...einiege mussten ja Spammen ...nene 21 uhr undso...


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Ich würde euch ja gerne den render Posten den ich für meine nächste Sig benutzen werde aber ich hab angst, dass mir noch einer die Idee klaut.^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> edit: FF = final fantasy = nicht unbekannt


Das war ein Wiz! W-I-Z!


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Schick ihn mir per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann das eh nicht, aber will ihn sehen xD
(@Kangrim)


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Frage wo finde ich eigentlich en richtig gutes Mond BG am besten mit Sternen nur der mond sollte übergroß zu sehen sein^^*


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schick ihn mir per pm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee nee der bleibt erstmal unter verschluss sry.^^
Ich werd dir sofort ne PM schicken wenn ich die Sig fertig hab aber das kann ein weilchen dauern.^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Hier Dracun http://images.google.de/images?client=fire...Suche&gbv=2
Google 4tw^^

Sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

So Hab Lilyan ne Pm geschickt ...hoffe bis 21:00 is der alte wieder offen ..ansonsten Muss ichn neues aufmachen x) 19 Minuten noch.

Edit: Jau um 21 Uhr isser wieder offen +Spam wurde entfertn x) ..Man man ...und das alles beim ersten mal :X


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> So Hab Lilyan ne Pm geschickt ...hoffe bis 21:00 is der alte wieder offen ..ansonsten Muss ichn neues aufmachen x) 19 Minuten noch.



Ich hab das mit ihm/ihr schon geklärt.
Bitte nur konstruktive Beiträge und kein gespamme. Er/sie hat mir gesagt das der Thread um 21 wieder offen ist.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das war ein Wiz! W-I-Z!


Es tut mir leid, deine enorme Weisheit über Spiele in Frage gestellt zu haben.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, deine enorme Weisheit über Spiele in Frage gestellt zu haben.



Du darfst aber die Weisheit der Deutschen Sprache in frage stellen. Wi_*t*_z^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das war ein Wiz! W-I-Z!


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Du darfst aber die Weisheit der Deutschen Sprache in frage stellen. Wi_*t*_z^^





chopi schrieb:


> Das war ein Wiz! W-I-Z!


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Ich finde übrigens die Gift systeme in anderen Foren toll.
Ich denke mal ich werd hier irgendwann mal damit anfangen und Sigs verschenken und hoffen das sie vieleicht bei jemandem im Blog oder wenigstens Bildersammlung landen.^^ Mir darf natürlich auch gerne jemand ne Sig widmen.^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

so jetzt wird wieder ohne quotes komuniziert


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens die Gift systeme in anderen Foren toll.
> Ich denke mal ich werd hier irgendwann mal damit anfangen und Sigs verschenken und hoffen das sie vieleicht bei jemandem im Blog oder wenigstens Bildersammlung landen.^^ Mir darf natürlich auch gerne jemand ne Sig widmen.^^



ich widme dir diese ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> so jetzt wird wieder ohne quotes komuniziert





marcloker schrieb:


> wieso das denn?


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

lol..woher haste den denn?


wieso  das denn?->



Semetor schrieb:


> Das wird die Welt total verändern -.-


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ich widme dir diese ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du die auch selber gemacht?


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> lol..woher haste den denn?
> wieso  das denn?->





Scourge schrieb:


> Ich habe die SuFu benutzt


----------



## Lillyan (19. Januar 2009)

Warum muss bei so tollen Sachen eigentlich immer ein "STFU" oder ein "GTFO" oder sowas stehen... ich find das eher nervig und lenkt von der eigentlich guten Arbeit ab.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Dank dir Kangrim auf so ne idee bin i garnet gekommen^^

aber mal ne frage was haltet ihr davon?? hab ein bissel nach dem tut gearbeitet und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden^^
Hab einiges weggelassen, weil mir das net gefallen hat^^...So wie es jetzt is bin ich "eigentlich" zufrieden^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hast du die auch selber gemacht?





Razyl schrieb:


> Nein


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum muss bei so tollen Sachen eigentlich immer ein "STFU" oder ein "GTFO" oder sowas stehen... ich find das eher nervig und lenkt von der eigentlich guten Arbeit ab.




Danke fürs wieder aufmachen Lil.

Bewerten kann los gehen Click

Entschuldigt die erste verwirrung x.x


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum muss bei so tollen Sachen eigentlich immer ein "STFU" oder ein "GTFO" oder sowas stehen... ich find das eher nervig und lenkt von der eigentlich guten Arbeit ab.



joa schon aber es ist ein gift und dann muss ich es so nehmen wie es ist was ich auch sehr dankbar annehmenw enns denn wirklich von Mishua ist.^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

oO man verschenkt doch keine Sigs die man nicht selber gemacht hat. x.x
Sry aber ich hätte mehr von dir erwartet...


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Und schon hat Mina gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2 ist ja garnicht von mina o.0


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO man verschenkt doch keine Sigs die man nicht selber gemacht hat. x.x
> Sry aber ich hätte mehr von dir erwartet...


ja war nur ein wiz W-I-Z!


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und schon hat Mina gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



arme sau...1 punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und schon hat Mina gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope ^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> arme sau...1 punkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^
Auch Falsch xD

Edit: Doppelpost -.- ich werd mir ma ne neue Sig machen ..Shana nervt langsam ^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Signatur #1  	 [ 1 ]  	** [6.67%] 

wtf falsch?


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Îch sach ned wem welche gehört ..aber Insgesamt fällt das ganze doch sehr sehr überraschend aus ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wegen der falschen Grösse, das macht einen falschen Eindruck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Îch sach ned wem welche gehört ..aber Insgesamt fällt das ganze doch sehr sehr überraschend aus ^^



Mir scheint es als ob die User nicht nach dem thema sondern rein nach dem Optischen bewerten. :O


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Naja ...wankelmütig ist die Masse ... Aber naja ... Freue mich auf Minas Komments ^^^Hoffe er kommt noch x)


----------



## Lillyan (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mir scheint es als ob die User nicht nach dem thema sondern rein nach dem Optischen bewerten. :O


Vielleicht sollte man das Thema, den Render und die Regeln beim nächsten Mal in der Bewertung mehr hervor heben. Immerhin stimmen dort nicht nur Leute ab, die auch hier aktiv sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Thema, den Render und die Regeln beim nächsten Mal in der Bewertung mehr hervor heben. Immerhin stimmen dort nicht nur Leute ab, die auch hier aktiv sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tchaja. Beim nächsten mal sollte ich mir auch mehr Mühe geben. Ist ja schonr echt peinlich was ich da abgeliefert hab.^^


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Thema, den Render und die Regeln beim nächsten Mal in der Bewertung mehr hervor heben. Immerhin stimmen dort nicht nur Leute ab, die auch hier aktiv sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denke ich auch ...war halt das erste mal..und eigentlich wollte ja Mishua den schiri machen habe ich noch so in errinerung?? Hat dann aber zurück gezogen x)

Aber nächstes mal machen wir /der schiri wer auch immer es dann sein wird..besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kangrim schrieb:


> Tchaja. Beim nächsten mal sollte ich mir auch mehr Mühe geben. Ist ja schonr echt peinlich was ich da abgeliefert hab.^^



Hab dir schon gesagt ich fands garned so schlecht ^^

Übrigens Kewl wie unterschiedlich die teilweise geworden sind ...manche haben den Umhang abgenommen ..manche die (Chips xD) weg retuschiert ..toll toll.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Vor allen sollte dat ganze net so spontan entstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Demnächst einfach en bissel mehr planung rein bringen und dann juhuu wird dat schon und vllt en bissel mehr zeit so über en WE oder so^^ naja diesmal wurden fehler gemacht um daraus zu lernen^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

...jetzt mal unter uns...wer istn 3?^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ...jetzt mal unter uns...wer istn 3?^^


Schau dir einfach den Link an o.0


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

welcher link ôo


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> welcher link ôo


Von welcher Sig möchtest du denn den Besictzer herausfinden?


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ...jetzt mal unter uns...wer istn 3?^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Und wie findest du nun den Link heraus?^^
Das musst du schon schaffen^^


----------



## Lillyan (19. Januar 2009)

jetzt hört doch einfach mal auf zu raten wer wer ist. Stimmt für das ab was ihr am besten findet und laßt euch überraschen, sonst ist der Sinn des Threads komplett weg.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhetorische_Frage


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

lilly hat recht
edit: aso danke chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..jetzt weis ichs *will kecks haben*


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> lilly hat recht


Jetzt ist er auf einmal der gute o.0


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

hust...das war nen WIZ


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> hust...das war nen WIZ


jaja...


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

ja...ich bin jetzt still...ich weiß wers is und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> lilly hat recht
> edit: aso danke chopi
> 
> 
> ...




*Keks geb* 

Boa ..man darf nix schreiben xD ohne evtl jmd. zu verraten wem welche Sig gehört ..wobei ich denke die die mitgemacht haben können sich das zurecht denken.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> *Keks geb*
> 
> Bild dir nix drauf ein ^^ Kangrim haut beim Nächsten battle voll die Mörder Sig rein und mosht uns alle :>


 es ist nich kangiiiii&#9829;


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Weis ich aber wollte auch ned verraten wers is ! Darum habsch meins schnell editiert weil man ja egal was man sagt es falsch macht ! >.<

Also machma schnell den Alten Qoute wieder wech x)

Morgen Abend werden sicherlich genug Leute die Sigs bewertet haben ..ich tippe ja auf den Überraschungssieger Nr.3 am ende ;D


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn das nächste Thema genau meine Richtung ist werd ich alles geben. Natürlich bräuchte ich dann ungefähr 3 Tage zeit. Es ist schließlich noch kein Meisterwerk vom Himmel gefallen.^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

ja..ich weiß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Optimal wäre es wenn man selber einen Render aussuchen könnte und Halt nur das Thema vorgegeben ist.^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

naja..dann hab ichs doch lieber das der render vorgegeben wird..^.^
..wann is deadline für bewertung 

..bin erstma duschen cucu


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Jo ..das wäre dann Freestyle gewesen ...das stand als anderes Battleshema zur Auswahl ^^ Aber Mina und ich haben uns dann irgendwie still auf das erste geeinigt.

BTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll meine neue sig werden ..will von oben Rechts noch iwi wellen haben ..aber find keine guten ~~




Mishua schrieb:


> naja..dann hab ichs doch lieber das der render vorgegeben wird..^.^
> ..wann is deadline für bewertung
> 
> ..bin erstma duschen cucu




Also Mindestens 24 Stunden sollte es mal laufen ...wenn wa dem ganzen immer maln kleinen push geben alle 8 Stunden wenn keiner schreibt ...kriegen wa auch noch genug Leute zum Voten ^^ 

Schaut ja nich jeder ab 21 Uhr ins Gott und die Welt Forum.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> naja..dann hab ichs doch lieber das der render vorgegeben wird..^.^
> ..wann is deadline für bewertung
> 
> ..bin erstma duschen cucu



Warum? hast du keine guten render?
http://planetrenders.net/renders/
http://celestial-star.net/renders/


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

btw... mit welchem Programm habt ihr die bearbeitet? Ich hab kein Plan wie ihr sowas bewerkstelligen könnt... Ausser bei kangi, da weiss ich ganz genau wies geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kopf auf Tastatur hau* und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> btw... mit welchem Programm habt ihr die bearbeitet? Ich hab kein Plan wie ihr sowas bewerkstelligen könnt... Ausser bei kangi, da weiss ich ganz genau wies geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaube jeder hat dafür Photoshop genuzt ...obs nurn die cs2,cs3 oder cs4 version war ..ist egal ..jedem wie er besser klar kommt ....ich benutze noch cs3.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> btw... mit welchem Programm habt ihr die bearbeitet? Ich hab kein Plan wie ihr sowas bewerkstelligen könnt... Ausser bei kangi, da weiss ich ganz genau wies geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oO du darfst meine Strategie doch nicht verraten!


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

oh shit, tut mir leid! *keks gib*... besser?


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Also so mache ich das ja nicht *Kopf schüttel*

Wenn ich wo mit meinem Kopf wo volle Kanne gegen haue (meißtens Tisch) ...dann nur weil ich was total lustig finde ...oder total dämlich ..was sich irgendwie mit dem Lustigen auch vermischen kann.

*wartet noch auf ne Welle oder strandpromenade für die neue sig*


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

die meisten arbeiten hier mit Photoshop....denke ich^^


----------



## Lillyan (19. Januar 2009)

Vorschlag meinerseits:

Details werden am besten Freitags in einer Gruppe bekannt gegeben, damit man nicht immer seitenlange Threads durchsucht werden müssen. Dann hat man übers Wochenende Zeit bis Montags (?) um das Bild fertig zu machen und dann kann man einen Thread eröffnen und hat 24 Stunden zeit abzustimmen. Danach wird der geschlossen und verschwindet in der Versenkung (und nein, dafür wird es keine Stickies geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Sollte es in der Zeit zu viel Spam geben (entweder hier oder im Bewertungsthread), dann müssen wir das ganze allerdings abblasen.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Gutes Idee^^

Und i arbeite mit PS CS 2 weil i damit am besten klar komme^^

nur mal so am rande^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

Ich arbeite mit PS CS 3...gewohnheitstier....


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf CS4 umgestiegen. Hat sich nicht viel geändert es sind aber viele tolle sachen dazu gekommen.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vorschlag meinerseits:
> 
> Details werden am besten Freitags in einer Gruppe bekannt gegeben, damit man nicht immer seitenlange Threads durchsucht werden müssen. Dann hat man übers Wochenende Zeit bis Montags (?) um das Bild fertig zu machen und dann kann man einen Thread eröffnen und hat 24 Stunden zeit abzustimmen. Danach wird der geschlossen und verschwindet in der Versenkung (und nein, dafür wird es keine Stickies geben
> 
> ...



Find ich gut ! Freitags wird dann nen Thema blabliblub bekannt gegeben... und die Leute die mitmachen sollten Ihr fertiges Bild dann dem "Schitzrichter" Für diese Woche geben...der dann halt auch die Regeln vorgibt. Schiri kann ja dann immer der/die Sein ..der das Battle davor gewonnen hat ^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Find ich gut ! Freitags wird dann nen Thema blabliblub bekannt gegeben... und die Leute die mitmachen sollten Ihr fertiges Bild dann dem "Schitzrichter" Für diese Woche geben...der dann halt auch die Regeln vorgibt. Schiri kann ja dann immer der Sein ..der das Battle davor gewonnen hat ^^



Naja aber ich find ein thema sollte abgestimmt werden. Sonmst nimmt der Schiri immer ein thema das er gut kann, gewinnt automatisch und ist dann wieder Schiri. Ein teufelskreis.^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

vote 4 schiri  = nicht michmachbar ~~


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> vote 4 schiri  = nicht michmachbar ~~



Na klar es wird halt einfach von der ganzen gruppe ein Thema gewählt


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

finde auch der schiri sollte net mitmachen...wär definitv am besten^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Machen wir diese veranstaltung jetzt eigentlich jede woche?


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

JOp ...ohne schiri ...so soltle es ja erst sein :> Mina meinte aber Schiri macht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber generell ists ohne schiri ..weil dieser "wenn er die Bilder erhält" seins ja theoretisch für zu schlecht halten kann und schnell umändert ...z.B. Der Kandidat des Heutigen Bildes Nr.5 ...wenn dieser seins theoretisch zu schlecht findet ja *alles nur mal angenommen xD*  Und Bild 1-4 sieht uiuiui ...dann kann der schnell was besseres machen um diese zu übertrumpfen..wenn er es denn kann.



Kangrim schrieb:


> Machen wir diese veranstaltung jetzt eigentlich jede woche?




Wenn Leute bock drauf haben ..indirekt wurde es uns ja so erlaubt von Lilyan..Halt jeden Freitag ^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

wäre witzig...schönen abend - bin off


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> wäre witzig...schönen abend - bin off



Tschau!




So nu nochma...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich kein wasser hab versuch ichs ma so ... irgendwas stört aber...


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Tschau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vieleicht hilft ja der hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Hö?

*strengt mal die Fantasie an*

*versuchts weiter*

*Klappt nich*

*Benuzt den Tisch auf Kopf hau trick*

*nein umgekehrt ..Kopf auf Tisch*


Entschuldige ..aber was ist das? Und viel mehr ..wie soll ich das einbauen ..was soll ich DARAUS oO Deiner meinung nach machen..Hä??

Ich weis damit leider nix anzufangen ..wie Wasser am Strand schaut das auch nich aus.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

spammt doch nid so wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD 0 punkte dacht ich mir fast aber hatte eh keine zeit mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja hab das erreicht heute was ich wollte 

<-- zwielichtbezwinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SATH 3 adds umgeballert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Da isser ^^ Nabönd...

..btw fährst bestimmt nochn paar Clicks ein bis Morgen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

tachwohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich war eh nid zufrieden mit meinem
wenn das gewonnen hät würd ich offiziell aufhören mit bilder machen ^^
awas es ist mist ^^ mir is nix eingefallen zu dem render


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Übrigens,wir sollten garkein Thema nehmen.
Nur ein Render für alle. Vllt noch Größenbegrenzungen,aber dann auch keine Angaben,nur Begrenzungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Nomma gut rausgeredet...aber als Leader von Creativ StyleZ  hätt da ja mehr kommen können x)



chopi schrieb:


> Übrigens,wir sollten garkein Thema nehmen.
> Nur ein Render für alle. Vllt noch Größenbegrenzungen,aber dann auch keine Angaben,nur Begrenzungen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde man sollte zwischen 2oder3 Render wählen dürfen ..evtl 3x die selbe Person nur andere Perspektive...


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

syr aber hab danach besuch von freundin bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da müsst ichs einfach so abgeben ^^ wusste komme bis am abend nimmer dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem hattest du was? 3h ... und ich knapp 25min max ... 

aber wem seins ist das 2te eigentlich?

p.s.
meine sig z.b. gefällt mir 100mal mehr als die andere^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nomma gut rausgeredet...aber als Leader von Creativ StyleZ  hätt da ja mehr kommen können x)
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde man sollte zwischen 2oder3 Render wählen dürfen ..evtl 3x die selbe Person nur andere Perspektive...


Dann halt 2 oder 3 render,aber kein Thema.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

jap seh ich auch so
1 render ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders wenn man so einfallslos ist wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Ja ..Thema muss ned unbedingt sein.. Lilyan hat ja gesagt ..können Freitags immer sowas starten.

Btw hab dir den namen der person per pm geschrieben Mina


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

ansich könnten wa doch dnach neues starten und man hat bis freitag zeit oder so
kann ich mir auch ma zeit nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen is eh raidfrei da wir nun content leer haben und alle titel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Najo Lilyan hat halt gemeint Freitags ..das Thema starten ..Übers Wochenende dann die Sigsmachen ...und Montag wird dann bewertet oderso ca ..wenn ich das ned komplett falsch verstanden hab ^^



Minastirit schrieb:


> ansich könnten wa doch dnach neues starten und man hat bis freitag zeit oder so
> kann ich mir auch ma zeit nehmen
> 
> 
> ...



Aber weiste was xD von mir aus ...nur dann musst du das starten ..Regeln festlegen kk?


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

könnt ich ansich schon ich lass mir noch was über nacht einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd eher sagen unter woche basteln und wochenende bewerten lassen .. da sind ja die meisten spammer on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Na denn überleg du dir mal was schönes fürs nächste battle .. Maximal 3 Render halt :>

Bzw... mal schauen wie es morgen mit den Bewertungen aussieht ..da kommt sicherlich auch nochmal um die mittagszeit was bei rum ...und dann schaut evtl alles ja doch ganz anders aus ;D


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

meins belibt hoffentlich letztes wobei das 5te findi ch bisle total am thema vorbei xd


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Macht das Mal nicht zu oft. Ich will nicht täglich so einen Thread haben und das Interesse wird seeeeehr schnell nachlassen, wenn mans zu oft macht... und eigentlich ist es doch eine zu schöne Aktion um sie so zu verheizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs,wenn wir die "neuesten" Signaturen aus der Gruppe entfernen und dafür die zb. letzten 4 Gewinnersigs aus den Votings hier anpinnen?


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

kann ich machen bein nächsten einfach dne gewinner jeweil noch einbauen.
aber lillyan wie wars nun gedacht?

freitag bis sonntag zeit und woche zum anklicken
oder monag bis freitag zeit und am wochenende klicker zeit?

idee hätt ich aber weis nid war ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Wie ihr es euch zeitlich einteilen wollt ist eure Sache, ich denk nur einmal pro Woche sollte das Maximum sein.... also ists für diese Woche schon einmal :>


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

jop 1ma woche find ich auch gut so.
Weil mehr als einma wirds doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sagt ma jungs/mädels was wollt ihr lieber?


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meins belibt hoffentlich letztes wobei das 5te findi ch bisle total am thema vorbei xd




lol? Das Thema war doch Darkness. Also ichf ind sie dunkel genug. 4 find ich sehr schön aber nicht ganz das Thema getroffen.^^


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

moin.. wsa gibts neues? ist schon festgelegt wann der 2. battle starten wird........

und chopi: ich will meine sig aber inna gruppe behalten... das ist meine beste arbeit^^

edit: ich habe sherlock holmes-like nachgeforscht und mit chopis hilfe die signaturen zu den jewaligen besitzern zuorden können * wahnsinig stolz&angeberisch&kex will*


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> moin.. wsa gibts neues? ist schon festgelegt wann der 2. battle starten wird........
> 
> und chopi: ich will meine sig aber inna gruppe behalten... das ist meine beste arbeit^^
> 
> edit: ich habe sherlock holmes-like nachgeforscht und mit chopis hilfe die signaturen zu den jewaligen besitzern zuorden können * wahnsinig stolz&angeberisch&kex will*



Das hatte ich gestern schon raus.^^


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

ja ich bin kein profi so wie du &#9829; ^^


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ja ich bin kein profi so wie du &#9829; ^^



In wie fern profi? Die aussagen anderer leute zu merken und per ausschlussverfahren dann die Signaturen zu zuordnen?


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

oh...dann hab ich ein anderes verfahren genutzt


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gestern schon raus.^^






Und ich wusste es gaaaaaaaaanz zuerst ^^

Aber jezt ma Butter bei die Kekse ..die Sigs sind alle schön geworden ...bis auf eine aber naja xD Die is auch noch sooo recht okay ...mir gefallen da die Augen x)

Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Und ich wusste es gaaaaaaaaanz zuerst ^^
> 
> Aber jezt ma Butter bei die Kekse ..die Sigs sind alle schön geworden ...bis auf eine aber naja xD Die is auch noch sooo recht okay ...mir gefallen da die Augen x)
> 
> ...


deine is auch toll geworden^^


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Fand aber ned jeder x) 

Btw.. Heute wieder im Computer unterricht . Exel exel exel ...das geilste is ja ...die Lehrerinnen könnens selber ned ..die legen uns son Blatt papier hin (Tutorial) und sagen macht mal xD

..Hab mir vom Nachbarn dann "The dark knight" übern usb stick aufn Rechner gezogen ...2,xx gig und lief schön lange ..so lässts sich aushalten. Das Beste daran hab den ja vorher ned im Kino gesehen x)


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Ich find ja meine am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Ich auch ...


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

xD.. hoffentlich bist du in paar jahren noch hier..dann kannste mir erklähren wie man sowas ma besten macht .... - sonst muss ich womöglich googlen!!!

...also soweit ich weiß isses die 



Spoiler



NR.4


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich find ja meine am schönsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wird wohl jeder tun :/


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Ja isses ...ka ob ich in nen paar Jahren noch hier bin ..wie viele jahre brauchst denn xD?



Mishua schrieb:


> wird wohl jeder tun :/



Ich meinte ...ds ich ebenfalls Chopis am besten finde x) ..Oder meintest du das auch damit?


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

..5 jahre 
... ich meinte damit das jeder seine selber am besten findet - und somit jeder für seine eigene votet


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

5 Jahre ..dann bist du in der 7. Klasse oO?


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

jop..7. ...5 jahre - ohne sitzenbleiben


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ..5 jahre
> ... ich meinte damit das jeder seine selber am besten findet - und somit jeder für seine eigene votet


Ey,ich hab noch garnicht gewoted...und du hast dich soeben verplappert,mein Freund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ey,ich hab noch garnicht gewoted...und du hast dich soeben verplappert,mein Freund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


inwiefern - ich hab' für nr.5 gevotet...ich finde das passt zwar nich richtig zum thema - aber als ich die sah musste ich so lachen = toll


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Boa ey aber 7. Klasse oO d.h. 12 Jahre alt ..hat Photoshop cs3 ja ..kann damit umgehen ..Baut Sigs und ist nicht gerade unbegabt ..du schreibst in nem Forum hast 400 Beiträge ..Woah Heavy die Jugend heut zu Tage ^^

In 5 Jahren kannst wenn du da sowieso interesse hast sicherlich selbst sone Sperren umgehen xD


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Boa ey aber 7. Klasse oO d.h. *13* Jahre alt ..hat Photoshop cs3*(&cs4)* ja ..kann damit umgehen *naja!* ..Baut Sigs und ist nicht gerade unbegabt *...danke?...* ..du schreibst in nem Forum hast 400 Beiträge *hust und du?* ..Woah Heavy die Jugend heut zu Tage ^^ *hab halt kein rl xD
> *
> In 5 Jahren kannst wenn du da sowieso interesse hast sicherlich selbst sone Sperren umgehen xD *ma gucken^^*


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ey aber Photoshop hast dir doch sicherlich nicht selber besorgt oder ? Das ist doch sicher von öhm deinen Eltern... oder etwa nicht xD? Wenn nich schätze ich mal hast du es wie wir alle bei ner verlosung gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und naja ich muss sagen xD mit 13 Jahren war ich an Foren (Jedenfalls was das schreiben in solchen angeht) noch nich so interessiert ! Darum meine Verwunderung ... Aber hey finds gut.


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

öhm ja...verlosung....was sonst?


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Na denn ...werd erstma schlafen gehen ...Kack schule ey ^..sowas schlaucht ... ma schauen ..hab ne neue idee für ne Sig ..irgendwas mit Tatu und dem Slogan "All the things she said..."

BTW Barack Obama undso Yes we can!


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

schlaf gut :/... aber wach rechzeitig auf um die signatur verkündung zu  verkünden ~.~


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Hm... ihr Süßen... zu dem spammen hab ich schon was gesagt, oder? :> Wenn es darin endet, dass hier noch mehr "offtopic" geschrieben wird und Stundenlang drüber diskutiert wird wer welches Bild gemalt etc., dann wird aus der Sache nichts. Das hier soll kein Ganztags-Nachtschwärmer werden sondern bleibt ein Design-Thread in dem man Bilder posten und sich Tips abholen kann.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> inwiefern - ich hab' für nr.5 gevotet.._*.ich finde das passt zwar nich richtig zum thema*_ - aber als ich die sah musste ich so lachen = toll




Wtf? Alles Kunstbanausen! Das Thema war Dunkelheit!


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wtf? Alles Kunstbanausen! Das Thema war Dunkelheit!


hab ich gesagt das es schlecht ist?, ich empfinde bei dem bild eher das gefühl ''boshaftigkeit'' was ja nich darkness heißen muss... ich hab im quote ersteres genommen...aber freu dich - du hast nen vote :>... jetzt muss ich aber  wiede rne neue sig machen und mir tipps hohln damit das hier nich geclosed wird...



_@ lilly: dieser post war kein spam - es war ein kommentar, das sich auf ein komentar von kangiii&#9829; bezieht._


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

*Finger knacken lass* Ich mach das nicht um mich veräppeln zu lassen, daran ändert auch eine Erklärung nichts. Also bitte... Bilder posten, Tips und Bewertungen einholen, basta.


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

Jawohl, Sir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

V2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

V3 (schrift)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: V4 (schrift weg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Jawohl, Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen zu leer aber der Background gefällt mir. Die Schrift würde ich hervor heben oder ganz weglassen.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich finde den Hintergrund irgendwie sehr konfus und es hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich bei den ersten Versionen gemerkt hab, was das an der Seite sein soll :> Ich würd die Seitenansicht in der Art und Weise eher weglassen und lieber was anderes einbauen.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Feedback wird nicht benötigt,hab die Psd eh nicht dafür *g*


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

loooool nice!!!11elf
is ja ma echt gelungen xD


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Hier kommt Kangrim die zweite.
Mit dem render den ich geheim gehalten habe.^^
Mir gefällt sie super und muss mich nicht für sie schämen im gegensatz zu meiner Wettbewerbs Sig.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Hehe stimmt die is wieder gut geworden ..wobei mir bei dir immer die Ränder zu dick sind ..is aber wohl ansichtssache.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hehe stimmt die is wieder gut geworden ..wobei mir bei dir immer die Ränder zu dick sind ..is aber wohl ansichtssache.



Ich mag meine Ränder nur dick. Keine ahnung wieso. Vieleicht können meine Augen zu dünne zu schlecht verarbeiten und sie erscheinen für mich störend.^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus kleiner^^

Aber mal ne andere Frage Jungs & Mädelz....kann mir einer erklären wie ich dat Pic perfekt ausscheiden?? Mit dem Zauberstab klappt net....dem Lasso habe ich keene ruhig Hand für pls gebt mir Tips wie i dat Lösen kann^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedenkt bitte i hätte gerne nur Tips mehr net^^


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

ich hatte da mal nen tut gesehen - warte - ich suchs eben


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Dank dir i find kurioserweise nix^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Januar 2009)

Hast du auch das Polygonlasso benutzt ?

Damit geht das auswählen recht gut, und wenn du dann fertig bist dann einfach die Ränder abrunden mir Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Abrunden für 5 Pixel (je nach bedarf, mehr oder weniger)

Ideal wär natürlich ein Grafikbrett ^^

lg


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

erstmal das 

http://www.gfx-sector.de/Die-beste-Moeglic...rkzeug.t89.html

(sehr nett anzuschauen [2 deutig])

oder:

http://www.gfx-sector.de/Andere-Moeglichke...utten.t215.html


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Polygonlasso benutzt ?
> 
> Damit geht das auswählen recht gut, und wenn du dann fertig bist dann einfach die Ränder abrunden mir Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Abrunden für 5 Pixel (je nach bedarf, mehr oder weniger)
> 
> ...




Na dat Lasso_Werkzeug vom CS 2 Standard Taste L

Und jaaa schenkst du es mir??^^

Danke Mishua


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

http://www.tool4web.de/ps_freistellen.html :>


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na dat Lasso_Werkzeug vom CS 2 Standard Taste L
> 
> Und jaaa schenkst du es mir??^^
> 
> Danke Mishua


Hab jetzt das von Mishua nich gesehn weil ich bei GFX sector nicht angemeldet bin, aber wie du das Polygon-lasso nimmst weiste ja ? ^^

und nein ich mag mein kleines Medion brettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Ich bin leider nicht so gut im freistellen.


Btw schade das meine alte Sig so schnell ersetzt wurde.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht so gut im freistellen.
> 
> 
> Btw schade das meine alte Sig so schnell ersetzt wurde.^^




Solltest dir evtl nen Ordner machen wo du deine Signature aufbewahrst ..sollte jeder machen .. man wundert sich dann nachm halben jahr wie sich der eigene Stiel so verändern kann ...btw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...was haltet ihr davon ..finde ..sie schaut zu schlicht aus x.x ..weis damit auch grad ned viel anzufangen


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Verdammt warum muss i mir auch immer so bescheuerte Pics aussuchen..Verdammt dat nächste mal Fotografier ich meine frau mit Kind nur vor ner weißen wand ...echt mal verdammte kagge....muss  echt mal an nem we mir die tuts in ruhe durcharbeiten^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus Syane....nru was du damit machen kannst?? KA


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte mehr ..was ich noch dazu machen kann ..weils gerade so schlicht ist ..oder einfach so lassen oO?  Oder verschenken !?


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Solltest dir evtl nen Ordner machen wo du deine Signature aufbewahrst ..sollte jeder machen .. man wundert sich dann nachm halben jahr wie sich der eigene Stiel so verändern kann ...btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der Render bekommt schonmal 5 + Punkte da ich sie aus dem Anime Kanon kenne aber das hat euch wahrscheinlich nicht zu interessieren. Bin halt ein Anime Freak.^^ Die Technik mit den hinausragenden Rendern kannst du sehr gut. Nur den rest hast du nicht genutzt. An Technik hat es dir da nicht gefehlt sondern an kreativität oder Zeit.^^

Btw alle meine Sigs könnt ihr in meiner Gallerie sehen. Einfach auf meine Signatur klicken, den blog kurz lesen und dem Link im Blog folgen.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Eindeutig an der Kreativität ... da ich den Render leider nicht kenne (Mag zwar auch animes ...aber kenne nicht alle)...

Und ja versuche in lezter zeit mehr mit Hinausragenden Rendern zu arbeiten... leider kann man den bg dann nimmer ganz wie bei nem Vollen bearbeiten ..da es dann teilweise komisch ausschaut.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Eindeutig an der Kreativität ... da ich den Render leider nicht kenne (Mag zwar auch animes ...aber kenne nicht alle)...
> 
> Und ja versuche in lezter zeit mehr mit Hinausragenden Rendern zu arbeiten... leider kann man den bg dann nimmer ganz wie bei nem Vollen bearbeiten ..da es dann teilweise komisch ausschaut.



Es als Gift zu verwenden währe schon ne Möglichkeit. Dann könnte auf die freie stelle ein netter Text der schön ausgearbeitet ist und fertig wäre es. Ich hab in meiner Bildersammlung auf meine mybuffed seite einen Giftordner erstellt in der hoffnung mal eines zu bekommen. xD


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

Syane hat verpennt...

...damit kein spam wird:

ich find das bild schön, aber ich glaub das es mit nem gif nix wird :>


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Syane hat verpennt...
> 
> ...damit kein spam wird:
> 
> ich find das bild schön, *aber ich glaub das es mit nem gif nix wird :>*



Den Satz da kapier ich nicht. Auf was bezieht er sich?


Btw: ich bekomme sogar im secrot positive kritiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gfx-sector.de/Blue_post175554.html#post175554


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

auf das bild von syane.. ich beziehe mich darauf das ich mir nichts an animation vorstellen kann :>


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

HiHo

hab i grad mal dran gearbeitet ....... na wie findet ihr es???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> HiHo
> 
> hab i grad mal dran gearbeitet ....... na wie findet ihr es???
> 
> ...



Der render ist leider von minderer Qualität. Praktisch ein griff ins leere.^^
Der Hintergrund ist kaum bzw garnicht erkennbar. Die Idee dahinter ist allerdings gut, besonders die mit dem Blendeffekt. Musst halt noch an der umsetzung arbeiten.^^
Außerdem hättest du mit dem Nachbeleuchterwerkzeug den schatten noch etwas dunkler machen können (die schattigen stellen auf links körper)


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> *Der render ist leider von minderer Qualität.* Praktisch ein griff ins leere.^^
> Der Hintergrund ist kaum bzw garnicht erkennbar. Die Idee dahinter ist allerdings gut, besonders die mit dem Blendeffekt. Musst halt noch an der umsetzung arbeiten.^^




Danke für deine Meinung aber des finde ich als Beleidigung^^ wenn du mir diesen render in besserer quali findest) wobei i mich frage wo du drauf kommst das er ne schlechte quali hat^^) und dat mit dem Bg is so gedacht und gewollt^^

Aber nichts desto trotz danke für dein comment^^


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Der schwarze Hintergrund ist ziemlich langweilig.Das im Hintergrund...soll das Epona sein? Erkennt man garnicht.Dieser Blendeffekt kommt nicht wirklich gut,ist aber ein Highlight (bzw das Highlight in der Sig) Und der Render an sich ist auch nicht eingearbeitet,was aber schwer ist bei nem schwarzem Hintergrund *g*
Just my two cents.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meinung aber des finde ich als Beleidigung^^ wenn du mir diesen render in besserer quali findest) wobei i mich frage wo du drauf kommst das er ne schlechte quali hat^^) und dat mit dem Bg is so gedacht und gewollt^^
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz danke für dein comment^^



Vieleicht den hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder einen der anderen 30000 die im Internet umgehen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xP


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

is auch net epona^^ also kann man des net erkennen^^ und render is auch eingearbeitet aber nur an einem anderen BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die beiden Pics die i verarbeitet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem danke euch für die comments

Werd mich die tage wieder an dat ding setzen und neu verarbeiten...........aja ihr seid schlimmer als mancher lehrer^^



> oder einen der anderen 30000 die im Internet umgehen.^^



Wat meinste woher i die her hab^^ auch ausm internet^^

aber dank dir die werd i mal verarbeiten^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Deinen render hattest du bestimmt von Planetrenders. Ich ha ihn in der gleich schlechten Quali auch dort gefunden. Dann hab ich ein bisschen weiter geblättert und den gleichen in besserer Qualität wie ich ihn oben gepostet hab zu sehen ist.^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2009)

such dir mal nen besseren render dann wird das auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2009)

ja aber kurioserweise wird dat nix mit dem tut...bzw irgendwat muss ich falsch machen weil mein ergebniss sieht nie so gut aus wie im tut^^ aber heute wird dat eh nix...hab vorhin glaub ich drei ansätze gemacht und nix klappt....es sieht nur kagge aus...also werd i heute nix mehr machen^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja aber kurioserweise wird dat nix mit dem tut...bzw irgendwat muss ich falsch machen weil mein ergebniss sieht nie so gut aus wie im tut^^ aber heute wird dat eh nix...hab vorhin glaub ich drei ansätze gemacht und nix klappt....es sieht nur kagge aus...also werd i heute nix mehr machen^^



Welches Tut meinst du?


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim hab da mal ne Frage :> Googelst du deine Render ..also ich spiele jezt speziell auf deine lezten beiden an ..weil die so niedlich aussehen ...oder gibts da wo ne Sammlung von eher niedlichen Anime Rendern ?


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Kangrim hab da mal ne Frage :> Googelst du deine Render ..also ich spiele jezt speziell auf deine lezten beiden an ..weil die so niedlich aussehen ...oder gibts da wo ne Sammlung von eher niedlichen Anime Rendern ?



Ich hab die auf kompliziertem weg bekommen.
Die habe ich auf einer Seite bekommen dessen Link ich dir gleich schicke. Da das ein anderes Forum ist, ist der Link glaub ich hier verboten.^^
Auf dieser Seite musst du 15 Posts machen um auf die normale Gallerie zuzugreifen von der ich diese Bilder hab. Dann musst du innerhalb von 7 Tagen immer wieder 10 Posts machen um das recht auf die Gallerie zuzugreifen zu behalten. Wenn du allerdings 150 posts hast wirst du zum gold member, kannst auf ALLES zugreifen und brauchst keine 10 posts pro woche mehr.^^


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Welches Tut meinst du?




http://www.gfx-sector.de/Render-perfekt-ei...rugi.t4961.html den hier


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://www.gfx-sector.de/Render-perfekt-ei...rugi.t4961.html den hier



Ach von dem Tut benutze ich immer nur die weiche auswahlkante und das entf drücken. Der rest passt zu den meisten meiner Bilder garnicht und find ich nicht so empfehlenswert


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2009)

Das Tut sollte trotzdem jeder mal gemacht haben. Irgendeiner von den ganz guten,ich glaube es war Bankchar, beschrieb meine Sig nach dem Tut mit einem großen Schritt nach vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Tut sollte trotzdem jeder mal gemacht haben. Irgendeiner von den ganz guten,ich glaube es war Bankchar, beschrieb meine Sig nach dem Tut mit einem großen Schritt nach vorn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich setz mich grade ran ... mal schauen was rauskommt.^^


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich setz mich grade ran ... mal schauen was rauskommt.^^


Nach fast 2 Stunden will ich ein Outcome sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Januar 2009)

Und ich will so langsam Syanes outcome sehen.^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2009)

HiHo HiHo

Hab hier mal 2 Versionen welche gefällt euch besser??

V1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt dran seiiiid ehrlich   und ach ja auch diesmal render is eingearbeitet worden^^

Frag mich immer wie ihr druff kommt dat die net (seit der letzten) eingearbeitet is^^
Naja egal pls comments

gruß


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Also V2 finde ich besser.
Aber etwas fehlt bei beiden, frag mich nicht was.^^


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2009)

Tutoutcome:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso benutz ich eigentlich normalerweise keine Stocks?


----------



## Kangrim (22. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> HiHo HiHo
> 
> Hab hier mal 2 Versionen welche gefällt euch besser??
> 
> ...



V2

Jedoch stören die weißen flecken. Von der Idee her wiedermal nicht schlecht mit den "Rissen" im weltall wo du dann die Textur hinter hattest. Gedoch bedeutet einarbeiten nicht nur die Weiche auswahlkante zu benutzen sondern auch etwas Stimmiges zum Render zu machen. Link ist zb. Grün angezogen also würde ich versuchen das ganze etwas Grün zu halten. Außerdem steht Link so leer im Raum kein einziger Effekt überlagert sich mit ihm (außer in version 1 der blendeffekt aber der ist dafür im background nicht zu sehen.)

Ich hab auch mal eine Version mit dem Render gemacht.
Ist zwar nicht sonderlich schön soll aber als veraunschaung reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst habe ich die Farben an meinen Render angepasst. Zudem habe ich diesen leichten "Nebel" unten etwas über meinen Render laufen lassen um ihn eingearbeiteter (was ein wort) aussehen zu lassen. Die Lichtquelle ist auch klar erkennbar und zwar das Loch im Dickicht oben links. Der Render hatte zum glück schon ein bisschen diesen Lichteffekt aus dieser Richtung weshalb ich kaum mehr machen musste außer noch ein bisschen den Kontrast einzustellen. Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch gerne das PSD dafür schicken.


----------



## Syane (22. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und ich will so langsam Syanes outcome sehen.^^



Wirst du noch x) Weist ja welche Render ..aber bin gestern Abend und heute noch nicht ganz dazu gekommen :< Aber morgen hab ich viel Zeit ...

Danke nochmal x)


----------



## Kangrim (22. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wirst du noch x) Weist ja welche Render ..aber bin gestern Abend und heute noch nicht ganz dazu gekommen :< Aber morgen hab ich viel Zeit ...
> 
> Danke nochmal x)



Np. Btw hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Guten Render gefunden. Wenn ich einen find wo ich meine er könnte dir gefallen ist er natürlich sofort per PN unterwegs.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nach fast 2 Stunden will ich ein Outcome sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts Outcome.

1. Habsch mir heute den roten Protodrachen geholt. (*angeb*)

2. Bin ich leicht zu doof, um zu verstehen was der da schreibt. Oder mit Gimp2.6 geht das nicht gut. Von meiner Geduld mal ganz abgesehen.^^

3. Ich kann mich nicht wirklich für einen Render entscheiden.^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 1. Habsch mir heute den roten Protodrachen geholt. (*angeb*)


Den Drachen wenn man beim Wyrmruhpakt exalted ist?


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 2. Bin ich leicht zu doof, um zu verstehen was der da schreibt. Oder mit Gimp2.6 geht das nicht gut. Von meiner Geduld mal ganz abgesehen.^^


Photoshop kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (22. Januar 2009)

oder erseinmal testversion holen und gucken obs gut is für dich selbst und dan (fals man schüler oder student is ises billiger 100€ oder teurer *hust* schüler sien is gut*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kaufen für 1000€ XDDD


----------



## Kangrim (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn man Gimp hat würde ich auch keine Photoshop Tutorials nutzen xD
Nimm lieber diese Gimp Tutorials
http://www.gfx-sector.de/GIMP-Tutorials.b32.html


----------



## Vartez (22. Januar 2009)

Neue sig verbeserungen gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (22. Januar 2009)

Hab mir nun mal Photoshop zugelegt (Schüler = billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und einige "Tutorials" durchgearbeitet, dannach mal selber rumexperminetiert und das erschaffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (22. Januar 2009)

Kennt sich jemand mit Photoshop Elements 7 aus und kann mir ne Frage beantworten?

Hab grad das Tut hier gelesen zu Brushes erstellen: http://www.gfx-sector.de/Brushes-selbst-erstellen.t369.html
Aber iwie gibts die Option Werkzeugspitze nicht bei mir...Weiß jemand wo die in der Version is?
Komm iwie nicht weiter ohne xD
Werde mein Bild nachher hier zeigen ^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Januar 2009)

oO wasn das hier für ein andrang auf einmal?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wenn man Gimp hat würde ich auch keine Photoshop Tutorials nutzen xD
> Nimm lieber diese Gimp Tutorials
> http://www.gfx-sector.de/GIMP-Tutorials.b32.html



Ui, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> Den Drachen wenn man beim Wyrmruhpakt exalted ist?



Nein, der Protodrache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ach alles Scheisse. Selbst auf die Gimp-Tuts komm ich nicht klar. Überall brauch man zu viel Grundwissen - ich hab doch nur wenig. >.<


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nichts Outcome.
> 
> 1. Habsch mir heute den roten Protodrachen geholt. (*angeb*)
> 
> ...



gotta go <-- das einzig schwere acievment aus meiner sicht ... wurd ja generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von 2min (machbar) auf 4min normalrunwtf?^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> V2
> 
> Jedoch stören die weißen flecken. Von der Idee her wiedermal nicht schlecht mit den "Rissen" im weltall wo du dann die Textur hinter hattest. Gedoch bedeutet einarbeiten nicht nur die Weiche auswahlkante zu benutzen sondern auch etwas Stimmiges zum Render zu machen. Link ist zb. Grün angezogen also würde ich versuchen das ganze etwas Grün zu halten. Außerdem steht Link so leer im Raum kein einziger Effekt überlagert sich mit ihm (außer in version 1 der blendeffekt aber der ist dafür im background nicht zu sehen.)
> 
> ...



ja schick mir ps mal die psd geb dir dann auch meine icq nummer^^ dann kann i mir ja im verlauf ma anschaune was du allet gemacht hast^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das sie diesmal besser geworden ist^^
zumindest hab ich mich mal an den tip mit dem grün gehalten^^

Hier noch V2 mit rand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (23. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> (Bild)
> 
> Hoffe das sie diesmal besser geworden ist^^
> zumindest hab ich mich mal an den tip mit dem grün gehalten^^
> ...



Die gefallen mir ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Neues Layout für die Gilenwebsite - WIP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Den Chat da würd ich rausnehmen,wenn es irgendwie geht.Sonst gefällt mir dat ding.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gotta go <-- das einzig schwere acievment aus meiner sicht ... wurd ja generft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, jetzt brauch man aber kein bestimmtes Setup oder überequipte Leute mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gibt noch so einige heftige Achivements. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## German Psycho (23. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die linien vor und hinter dem typen stören. es sieht so aus als ob sie durch ihn durchgehen würden. meine meinung. etwas diffuseres (nebel, gegenlicht) wäre als 2. bild da besser geeignet ...


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jo, jetzt brauch man aber kein bestimmtes Setup oder überequipte Leute mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ca 80% rest hab ich mitm twink^^ hab halt gilde geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach die vlt am wochenende auch noch kurz
das schlimmste ist ja auch dort beim ersten boss und herold xY in 2min umballern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dracun guter versuch aber versuche die linien über link wegzumachen und es nicht so
ebene 1
bild
und ne struktur drüber .. aussehen zu lassen

versuch das die bilder mehr einfliessen <-- klingt doof ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. Januar 2009)

BTW Mina wasn mit dem Battle ab Freitag (Heute also) Hast du dir da schon nen Kopf drüber gemacht wegen Render odersowas :>? Oder magst nimmer x)


----------



## Vartez (23. Januar 2009)

Sig neu verbesrungs vorschläge und kritik gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ich hätt schon so meine vorstellungen. Aber du bist veranstalter von letztes ma
ich schick dir in ca 10min ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss noch kurz was fertigmachen hier^^


----------



## Syane (23. Januar 2009)

Also öh sollsch das wieder machen?


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ne ich kanns schon will nur deine meinung wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so in etwa wie was wo blub ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

sodele sie haben post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

*Guten Tag*

Wie wir bereits Letzter Woche damit angefangen haben, möchte ich dieses weiterführen.
Deshalb bin ich auf eure Kritik eingegangen und habe hier drei Render diesmal zum Thema Anime/fight.
Mitmachen darf natürlich jeder Buffed user.

Die Downloadmöglichkeiten sind Folgende:
Rapidshare http://rapidshare.com/files/188209437/gfxbattle.rar
Oder alternativ hier: 
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayim...&fullsize=1
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayim...&fullsize=1
http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayim...&fullsize=1
Sind bewusst drei verschiedene damit für jeden etwas dabei sein sollte.

Die grösse ist im Gewissen masse Frei wählbar. 
Die Höhe kann variieren zwischen 100Pixel und 200Pixel. Alles andere wäre für das Forum zu gross und zum bewerten zu klein.
Die Breite ist von 100Pixel bis 800Pixel wälbar.

Was ihr mit den Rendern anstellen wollt ist euch überlassen. Es gibt keine Gewünschte richtung.

Einsendeschluss ist der 24.Januar bis 16.00. Direkt an mich senden Bitte.

Viel glück und viel Spass wünscht euch die Leitung von Creative Stylez aka Minastirit


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Weißt du schon das nächste Thema ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anime photoshoppe ich aus Prinzip nicht ^^

lg und viel spaß den Anime fans


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ne ^^ weis ich nid ..
müsst halt auch mit vorschlägen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Weißt du schon das nächste Thema ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist ja wählerisch.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne ^^ weis ich nid ..
> müsst halt auch mit vorschlägen kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie wärs mim game ?

Half-Life 2, Call of Duty, Halo, wenns sein muss auch WoW usw.

lg



Kangrim schrieb:


> Du bist ja wählerisch.^^



Naja es gibt Sachen das geht gegen meine Prinzipien, darunter zählen auch: Manga, Tokio Hotel, Hip Hop, Überkindliches(z.b. Spongebob), usw.

Aber denk die hat hier jeder ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

aber hentais tut er demfall photoshopen xD
naja ausser manga stimmen die restlichen 3 ^^ würd ich auch nie

nunja wird das nächste halt über games sein oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal schauen ob ich da gute render auftreiben kann aber nun gehts erstmal um anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *Guten Tag*
> 
> Wie wir bereits Letzter Woche damit angefangen haben, möchte ich dieses weiterführen.
> Deshalb bin ich auf eure Kritik eingegangen und habe hier drei Render diesmal zum Thema Anime/fight.
> ...



/push damits nicht übersehen wird


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nein, der Protodrache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm gz, aber wtf woher bekommt man den?^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm gz, aber wtf woher bekommt man den?^^



Nicht aus dem Design Thread sondern per Pn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

alle heroic acievments erledigen .. ganz einfaches ding


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alle heroic acievments erledigen .. ganz einfaches ding


aso ok thx so jetzt könnt ihr wieder schön eure tollen designs posten sry for offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sry aber WAS ist das ? Oo

bzw. was hast du vor ?

lg


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie In Flames kann mich aber auch irren. Das Bild gefällt mir nur sind mir die Abstände der "Wellen" zu groß. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung da hat jeder bestimmt andere Vorstellungen.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie In Flames kann mich aber auch irren. Das Bild gefällt mir nur sind mir die Abstände der "Wellen" zu groß. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung da hat jeder bestimmt andere Vorstellungen.^^


Jetzt fällts mir auf, das is KoRn !

wie ich drauf komm ? hab den Mic-ständer schon ma bei nem song gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

da hats nippel WAAAAAA^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gnaaahhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bzw. was hast du vor ?



Ich sehe hier viele Bilder, bei denen sich der Hintergrund mit dem Render "verbindet" und sich der Render nicht einfach nur rauflegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bekomm ich nicht hin. Moment ich editiere gleich mal ein Beispiel.

EDIT:

Hier besonders gut zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ansatzweise:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

das nennt sich einarbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das nennt sich einarbeitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir war es ein Wallpaper *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier viele Bilder, bei denen sich der Hintergrund mit dem Render "verbindet" und sich der Render nicht einfach nur rauflegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie bei meinem Spidy bild, der hintere ?

lg


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ein Wallpaper *g*



entweder man kanns so oder man bescheisst wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wie bei meinem Spidy bild, der hintere ?
> 
> lg



Jau sowas in der Art, aber nicht über den ganzen Render rüber.^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jau sowas in der Art, aber nicht über den ganzen Render rüber.^^



Also ich verwende meistens einen C4D Render, Lege ihn an die gewünschte stelle und Smudge ihn ein bisschen über den Render drüber.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Also ich verwende meistens einen C4D Render, Lege ihn an die gewünschte stelle und *Smudge* ihn ein bisschen über den Render drüber.



Soll heißen? o.O


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Soll heißen? o.O



Wischfinger^^
Einfach ein bisschen verwischen
Btw den ganzen blauen schimmer in meiner jetzigen Signatur hab ich durch C4d´s Smudgen gemacht.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> entweder man kanns so oder man bescheisst wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das nennt sich "Mit einem Stock arbeiten" o.0



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Soll heißen? o.O


Verwischen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Ok, soweit verstanden, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Brauch man denn dazu nen bestimmten Brush? Und was zur Hölle ist ein "C4D" Render? o.O


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ok, soweit verstanden, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Brauch man denn dazu nen bestimmten Brush? Und was zur Hölle ist ein "C4D" Render? o.O


http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/4923/fl...dspecialbc2.png z.b.

So´n 3D teil halt.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Schon wieder so tolle Render...wieso machen nicht einfach alle ne Sig,die sie hier nicht zeigen (kein feedback) und dann wird die beste gewählt? *g*
Wie heissen den die 3?


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ok, soweit verstanden, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Brauch man denn dazu nen bestimmten Brush?



Nicht wirklich aber ich veränder immer die einstellungen meiner Brushes. Zb erhöhe ich die Streuung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab ca 80% rest hab ich mitm twink^^ hab halt gilde geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da siehste wie ich gearbeitet hab...vlt kannst du mir ja da meinem fehler erklären^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ja nein und vlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das problem ist ja wenn du eine neue ebene hast ist die vor der anderen.
[vorne][hinten]

dadurch geht logischerweise auch dein link eher in den hintergrund.
Wenn du nun beim 
[vorne] den teil löscht wo link zu sehen ist wird schaut es besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so in etwa verstanden wat ich mein?^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Schon wieder so tolle Render...wieso machen nicht einfach alle ne Sig,die sie hier nicht zeigen (kein feedback) und dann wird die beste gewählt? *g*
> Wie heissen den die 3?



von mir aus können wir es auch so machen.

sagt eure meinung. sagt was ihr denkt ..
mir ist es egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein einfach sig of the week wär auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja nein und vlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dat weiß i doch wenn i ne neue ebene erstelle das die vor den anderen is^^ ganz blöd bin i ja nun auch net^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> von mir aus können wir es auch so machen.
> 
> sagt eure meinung. sagt was ihr denkt ..
> mir ist es egal
> ...



Nenene
Ich finde schon es sollte vorgaben geben. Das ist doch grade die Herausforderung. Wenn wir jetzt jedem die Regeln zurecht biegen können wir auch einfach gleich so wie im Design Thread weitermachen... :/

@Dracun Versuch mal den C4D vor Link zu verwischen.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> dat weiß i doch wenn i ne neue ebene erstelle das die vor den anderen is^^ ganz blöd bin i ja nun auch net^^


Er meint,du sollst Sachen die eigentlich im Hintergrund sein sollten,nicht vor dem Render auftauchen lassen.Glaub ich jedenfalls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nenene
> Ich finde schon es sollte vorgaben geben. Das ist doch grade die Herausforderung. Wenn wir jetzt jedem die Regeln zurecht biegen können wir auch einfach gleich so wie im Design Thread weitermachen... :/
> 
> @Dracun Versuch mal den C4D vor Link zu verwischen.


Die Foren,in denen ich unterwegs bin machen das genau so,wie ich es zuletzt erklärt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder macht ne Sig und die werden dann zur Abstimmung rausgegeben.Aber naja,wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wie wärs,wenn das immer wer anderes organisieren würde,damit nicht z.b. immer animerender kommen etc.)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Er meint,du sollst Sachen die eigentlich im Hintergrund sein sollten,nicht vor dem Render auftauchen lassen.Glaub ich jedenfalls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Foren,in denen ich unterwegs bin machen das genau so,wie ich es zuletzt erklärt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau wie gesagt mir ist es egal. Ich mach beides gerne. Es wurde einfach so gestartet. 
Leider ist dies aber kein Grafik Forum ... was bedeutet die leute werden nicht drauf achten wie es gemacht ist sondern 99% wird auf den render gehen. Hui schönes girl klick ... oder anime igit mag ich nid der bekommt keine punkte ..

das waren eigentlich so meine gründe wiso ich es eher so machen wollte.

aber das hier ist eine demokratie und keine diktatur also entscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

mag mir ein toller designer ne düstere signatur zu machen?Ich wäre dem sehr verbunden danke und so^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

hab dir schonma was gemacht ;P du nix bekommen rose!


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> mag mir ein toller designer ne düstere signatur zu machen?Ich wäre dem sehr verbunden danke und so^^



Weil ich deine Sig Kritisiert hab?^^
Also ich würde dir schon eine machen du musst nur sagen was darin vorkommen soll.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mina,haste die 6 Sachen inzwischen schon fertgi? Du schuldest mir noch einen Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Jau wie gesagt mir ist es egal. Ich mach beides gerne. Es wurde einfach so gestartet.
> Leider ist dies aber kein Grafik Forum ... was bedeutet die leute werden nicht drauf achten wie es gemacht ist sondern 99% wird auf den render gehen. Hui schönes girl klick ... oder anime igit mag ich nid der bekommt keine punkte ..


Hast mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

eigentlich hab ich die noch nid fertig .. hab die gar nie angefangen wirlich xD


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eigentlich hab ich die noch nid fertig .. hab die gar nie angefangen wirlich xD


Wär hätte das gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wolln wa die Abstimmung nicht heute starten? Wenn ich noch 2 Tage warten muss,frag ich in anderen Foren nach  feedback zu der Sig *g* ...darf man das eig? o.0


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

nöö noch net starten chopi termin wurde ja schon festgelegt denke dann sollte man auch dabei bleiben^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wär hätte das gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde sagen nein.
Erstens könnten buffed user diene Sig in dem anderen Forum sehen und zweitens wäre es nichtmehr vollkommen deine Sig wenn du sie nach den Vorschlägen anderer Designer veränderst.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *Guten Tag*
> 
> Wie wir bereits Letzter Woche damit angefangen haben, möchte ich dieses weiterführen.
> Deshalb bin ich auf eure Kritik eingegangen und habe hier drei Render diesmal zum Thema Anime/fight.
> ...



Zählt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das von chopi etc wird beim nächsten dann vlt noch eingebaut


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wär hätte das gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nöö darf ma nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für was abstimmung huete? du hast noch nidma was geschickt XD


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nöö darf ma nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wäre soweit fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,dann warten wir halt bis morgen 16 Uhr ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

stand aber schon bis morgen .. wenns einer liest und denkt kay ich machs morgen und dann wird geändert is mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man darf nie daten nach hinten verschieben xD


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Weil ich deine Sig Kritisiert hab?^^
> Also ich würde dir schon eine machen du musst nur sagen was darin vorkommen soll.


nö nicht deshalb aber du warst ansatz hab mir sig angeguckt und mir gesagt:die ist irgendwie langweilig

jaa irgendwas düsteres den tot z.b. oder so ^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nö nicht deshalb aber du warst ansatz hab mir sig angeguckt und mir gesagt:die ist irgendwie langweilig
> 
> jaa irgendwas düsteres den tot z.b. oder so ^^



Hast du ein glück. Hab grade eine frische lieferung dunkle bilder bekommen^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hast du ein glück. Hab grade eine frische lieferung dunkle bilder bekommen^^


dan zeig mal die schönsten^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> dan zeig mal die schönsten^^



Mom ich muss die ja noch in Signaturen verwandeln^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mom ich muss die ja noch in Signaturen verwandeln^^


allet klar lassen sie sich zeit mein herr


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt meine Sig einschicke,kann ich dann noch ne neue abgeben?^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt meine Sig einschicke,kann ich dann noch ne neue abgeben?^^


meinst mich?^^


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> meinst mich?^^


Ne,mein das Battle


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ne,mein das Battle



Chopi langsam reichts aber mit regeln erfinden.^^

Btw hier die Sig Saytan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Chopi langsam reichts aber mit regeln erfinden.^^


Ich frag nur nach den Regeln,die es schon gibt/geben sollte o.0
Und selbst wenn nicht,warum reicht es damit,wir sollten das Ding doch so gut wie möglich machen.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Chopi langsam reichts aber mit regeln erfinden.^^
> 
> Btw hier die Sig Saytan
> 
> ...


danke ihnen viel mals


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

...Darf ich die Sig,die ich grad gemacht hab als Sig nehmen? *g*


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ...Darf ich die Sig,die ich grad gemacht hab als Sig nehmen? *g*



Also langsam wirds komisch Chopi. Warte doch einfach diese Auswertung ab. Danach kannst du mit der Sig machen was du willst. Stell dir einfach vor die Sig existiert bis jetzt garnicht.


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Also langsam wirds komisch Chopi. Warte doch einfach diese Auswertung ab. Danach kannst du mit der Sig machen was du willst. Stell dir einfach vor die Sig existiert bis jetzt garnicht.


Ich hab Photoshop aber noch offen.


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal meine link SIg verändert bzw hab die tips die mir gegeben wurden  umgesetzt...na was sagt ihr nun dazu^^

mir persönlich gefällt die echt am besten^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2009)

Geht das so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (23. Januar 2009)

ganz nett ganz nett... ich finde aber der dino im vordergrund ist an den seiten zu sehr 'eingearbeitet'...weniger ist diesmal mehr

mfg


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2009)

Ni hao!

Nach ca. 2 Monaten hier mal meine erste Sig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin eig. recht zufrieden damit, wobei es mir immer noch net ganz gefällt...irgendwa fehlt da noch, aber ich weiß nicht genau was. Zudem muss ich mich erstmal wieder mit ps vertraut machen^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

my master is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 webe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so cheffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2009)

thx :> ich hoffe du hast dich stark verbessert! xD


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

naja nid wirklich 
freundin > saufen > wow > bilder ^^

tut dir sig demfall nid gefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2009)

Doch schon, yuna is n heißer schlitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus (;


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ni hao!
> 
> Nach ca. 2 Monaten hier mal meine erste Sig:
> 
> ...


Jo,an der ist irgendwas kleines falsch,aber ich kann nicht sagen was. Sieht trotzdem ganz geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt,wo dein alter Schüler schon so gut is brauchste doch bestimmt nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (23. Januar 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ni hao!
> 
> Nach ca. 2 Monaten hier mal meine erste Sig:
> 
> ...


was da fehlt? n rand :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2009)

> was da fehlt? n rand :>



ich h-a-s-s-e ränder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@chopi: ich dachte mina wäre dein sensei xD


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> ich h-a-s-s-e ränder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war immer mein eigener Sensei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> ich h-a-s-s-e ränder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Sensei ist immerzu am saufen xD
Und wieso hasst du Render?
Render sind toll.Weiß nicht ob du weisst was ich meine,aber wenn ich ne Sig nicht mehr schön finde (noch beim machen) mach ich erstmal den Render,dann sieht die irgendwie nach mehr aus xD
(Meine Sigs müssen scheisse sein,wenn sie durch einen Render aufgewertet werden o.0)


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein Sensei ist immerzu am saufen xD
> Und wieso hasst du Render?
> Render sind toll.Weiß nicht ob du weisst was ich meine,aber wenn ich ne Sig nicht mehr schön finde (noch beim machen) mach ich erstmal den Render,dann sieht die irgendwie nach mehr aus xD
> (Meine Sigs müssen scheisse sein,wenn sie durch einen Render aufgewertet werden o.0)




R*a*nd -> R*ä*nder
So wie du es geschrieben hast wäre es ja die Figur in deiner Signatur


----------



## Bankchar (24. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht...Ränder sind so doof, das passt manchmal gar nicht. Besonders bei Sigs mit einer gewissen Atmosphäre zerstören Ränder diese total :>


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht...Ränder sind so doof, das passt manchmal gar nicht. Besonders bei Sigs mit einer gewissen Atmosphäre zerstören Ränder diese total :>



Spielst du damit auf meine an? Wenn nicht dann ok aber wenn doch: Ich mag meinen Rand.^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte deine sig mal ohne Rand sehen. Nur so als Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

mhhh naja ränder find ich auch net so schön aber jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. Januar 2009)

> Spielst du damit auf meine an? Wenn nicht dann ok aber wenn doch: Ich mag meinen Rand.^^



Nee, das mein ich insgesamt^^ 




> Ich möchte deine sig mal ohne Rand sehen. Nur so als Vergleich



Welche ? Die von Kangrim ?


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

ich denke er meint die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Nee, das mein ich insgesamt^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja



Vartez schrieb:


> ich denke er meint die hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau.
Mit Rand sieht sie besser aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich möchte deine sig mal ohne Rand sehen. Nur so als Vergleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> R*a*nd -> R*ä*nder
> So wie du es geschrieben hast wäre es ja die Figur in deiner Signatur


Oh,sorry.Das kommt davon,wenn man nur Boarder und Render(Figur) Sagt *g*


Kangrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei der schliest der Rand die so schön ein. Ohne sieht sie so aus,als ob sie gleich aus ihrer Form herausfließen würde.Den dicken Rand find ich da übrigens gut gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jo,an der ist irgendwas kleines falsch,aber ich kann nicht sagen was. Sieht trotzdem ganz geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist schon gut genug, wenn dann bin ich erstmal dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Bankchar. Machst du auch am Wettbewerb mit?


----------



## Bankchar (24. Januar 2009)

Welcher Wettbewerb ?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein Sensei ist immerzu am saufen xD
> Und wieso hasst du Render?
> Render sind toll.Weiß nicht ob du weisst was ich meine,aber wenn ich ne Sig nicht mehr schön finde (noch beim machen) mach ich erstmal den Render,dann sieht die irgendwie nach mehr aus xD
> (Meine Sigs müssen scheisse sein,wenn sie durch einen Render aufgewertet werden o.0)



noch nie die richtigen sensei's gesehen? sake trinken und befehle geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wetbewerb hmm ich such kurz den post^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *Guten Tag*
> 
> Wie wir bereits Letzter Woche damit angefangen haben, möchte ich dieses weiterführen.
> Deshalb bin ich auf eure Kritik eingegangen und habe hier drei Render diesmal zum Thema Anime/fight.
> ...




Der hier


----------



## Bankchar (24. Januar 2009)

Ui, heute ist ja schon Einsendeschluß xD Mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

auch erst vorhin gestartet^^ aso vor 5min ;P wollts eigentlich gestern machen aber keine lust^^
heute hab ich noch überraschungsbesuch bekommen^^
und um 14.00 haben wa 8er raid :/ acievment farming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auch erst vorhin gestartet^^ aso vor 5min ;P wollts eigentlich gestern machen aber keine lust^^
> heute hab ich noch überraschungsbesuch bekommen^^
> und um 14.00 haben wa 8er raid :/ acievment farming
> 
> ...



Mina haste meine PN bekommen?


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Und meine hoffentlich auch^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrims Wettbewerbs Signatur	Kangrim [ Blockieren ]	vor 7 Minuten	
BattleGFX Mein Beitrag^^	Dracun [ Blockieren ]	vor 11 Minuten	
Hier,nimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	chopi [ Blockieren ]	Gestern, 22:21	
wettbewerb	Mishua [ Blockieren ]	Gestern, 19:54

Die hab ich bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit meint: und halt mein eigenes noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Kangrims Wettbewerbs Signatur	Kangrim [ Blockieren ]	vor 7 Minuten
> BattleGFX Mein Beitrag^^	Dracun [ Blockieren ]	vor 11 Minuten
> Hier,nimm
> 
> ...



xD Ich und Dracun haben fast zeitgleich abgegeben^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

aber nur fast^^

Ne Frage wirst du die Sigs noch irgendwie umbenennen bevor du sie irgendwo uppst?? so nach dem Motto Sig 1 Sig 2 etc?? wär doch bestimmt besser sonst könnte man ja das eventuell auf die Macher irgendwie zurückführen^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber nur fast^^
> 
> Ne Frage wirst du die Sigs noch irgendwie umbenennen bevor du sie irgendwo uppst?? so nach dem Motto Sig 1 Sig 2 etc?? wär doch bestimmt besser sonst könnte man ja das eventuell auf die Macher irgendwie zurückführen^^



Naja das was Mina da gepostet hat war ja nur der Name unserer Pn´s und nicht der Signaturen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

HEy leuts, Ich verfolge jezz schon diesen Thread seit 4 seiten, und ich muss sagen dieses *rumpinseln* an Bildern macht mich ehct an^^Ich würd gerne mitmachen, aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl hab ich kein programm dafür. 
Hier die Frage: 

1.Kennt ihr ein Programm mit dem Ich so rumprobieren kann und Bilder (sigs) erstellen kann?
2.Kennt ihr ein Programm das dazu noch Gratis ist?
3. Kenn ihr ein Programm die 1. und  2. erfüllt, UND noch aufm Mac funktioniert?

Danke für eure Suche^^Ich werde auch mal ein bissle guckn wo ich welche finde.
Vielen Dank^^
Mfg Zonalar


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Z allend einen Fragen kann ich nur Google empfehlen denn dort wird dir geholfen.


Gibst einfach ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm auf Mac


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja das was Mina da gepostet hat war ja nur der Name unserer Pn´s und nicht der Signaturen.^^



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem tu ich sie eh umbenennen und bei mir kurz hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann sind alle vom gleichen server und heissten 1.jpg und 2.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

http://www.heise.de/software/download/o0g2s3l3k82

schau mal da


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jut jut  udn das fette gedruckte find ich am besten^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<Geht da nicht Qualität verloren wenn du die Runter und wieder rauflädst?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

ich zu es nicht umformatieren oder so Oo... du nid soviel ahnung von informatik oda? XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> <Geht da nicht Qualität verloren wenn du die Runter und wieder rauflädst?



Solange du nicht in verschiedenen Größen und Formaten runterlädst und wieder hoch ändert sich an der Qualität nichts Oo


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ja Ja entschuldigung das ich von sowas keine Ahnung hab.^^
Ich bin ja auch nur zum Bilder machen hier.^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

viel lernen du musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*
ma kuken ob noch was reinkommt ;P die bisherigen sind schon alle hochgeladen und post ist auch schon bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viel lernen du musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dürfte man fragen wie viele es sind oder sind es nur die die du ebend gepostet hattest?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

nur die xD


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur die xD



Und du hast keine gemacht? Und was ist mit Syane verpennt der oder wie?^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

ich schreib mir doch nid selber ne nachricht oder? ... bistedeppert <-- <3 mittermeier

syane hats wohl bisher verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich schreib mir doch nid selber ne nachricht oder? ... bistedeppert <-- <3 mittermeier
> 
> syane hats wohl bisher verpennt
> 
> ...



Ebend hast du gesagt nur die machen mit die du gepostet hast. Und da du in deinem post nicht dabei warst was auch logisch ist habe ich trozdem nochmal die frage gestellt ob du denn mitmachst.^^


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ebend hast du gesagt nur die machen mit die du gepostet hast. Und da du in deinem post nicht dabei warst was auch logisch ist habe ich trozdem nochmal die frage gestellt ob du denn mitmachst.^^


in seinem Post steht doch "und natürlich ich" o.0


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> in seinem Post steht doch "und natürlich ich" o.0



Der Edit Button?^^


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Edit Button?^^


Keine Ahnung,es stand schon vor deinem Post da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich mach gleich noch ne Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw,in 2.20 Stunden sehen wir die anderen Sigs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung,es stand schon vor deinem Post da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe ich werd diesmal nicht letzter x.x
Diese Sig hat mich echt Zeit gekostet


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2009)

Schöne sachen habt ihr hier....Wie bearbeitet man solche Signaturen?


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Schöne sachen habt ihr hier....Wie bearbeitet man solche Signaturen?


Mit Talent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Lese dir ruhig mal in ruhe diesen fred durch diese frage kommt öfters als du glaubst


----------



## Mishua (24. Januar 2009)

Chopi du bist fies :>


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Jaja. lese dir ruhig 137 Seiten durch( hab 25 posts pro seite)...

Edit: Hab ma GIMP downgeloadet... Hoffentlich kann ich da was richtiges damit anstelle^^


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Hey,jetzt mal eine Frage von mir.
Die ultimative Seite für Render ist ja Planetrenders,aber kennt ihr solche Seiten auch für Stocks?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

ich brauch verbesserungsvorschläge mir persönlich gefällt es ja garnicht, sehe aber potenzial drin, problem ist nur ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll ^^

und bitte nur verbesserungsvorschläge und keine "das ist schlecht und unfertig" usw weil es ja noch ned fertig is




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

EDIT: hab die psd noch schnell hochgeladen für die die sich das dilemma noch genauer ansehen wollen http://www.materialordner.de/G5MyFp9yzqmPu...TVITBl3tKz.html


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich brauch verbesserungsvorschläge mir persönlich gefällt es ja garnicht, sehe aber potenzial drin, problem ist nur ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll ^^
> 
> und bitte nur verbesserungsvorschläge und keine "das ist schlecht und unfertig" usw weil es ja noch ned fertig is
> 
> ...




Der Schatten unten auf der Schrift sollte ein bisschen dunkler sein. Die Scanlines vieleicht auch ein bisschen kleiner oder wenigstens schärfer. Das wären die sachen die mir spontan ins Auge fallen. Gefällt mir. Da kann man bestimmt noch was draus machen.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Schatten unten auf der Schrift sollte ein bisschen dunkler sein. Die Scanlines(???) vieleicht auch ein bisschen kleiner oder wenigstens schärfer. Das wären die sachen die mir spontan ins Auge fallen. Gefällt mir. Da kann man bestimmt noch was draus machen.


schau dir mal die psd an, muss jetzt ma für ne stunde weg hab jetzt noch tennis ^^

Die PSD

lg


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Das Ding ist algemein ein wenig unsauber (siehe z.b. das M) Die Scanlines würde ich näher zusammenschieben,so jeden mm eine. Vlllt noch irgendeinen glanzefekt?



chopi schrieb:


> Hey,jetzt mal eine Frage von mir.
> Die ultimative Seite für Render ist ja Planetrenders,aber kennt ihr solche Seiten auch für Stocks?


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> schau dir mal die psd an, muss jetzt ma für ne stunde weg hab jetzt noch tennis ^^
> 
> Die PSD
> 
> lg



Hier mal meine Version.
Die Scanlines sind die Stiche die über die Schrift gelegt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die PSD dazu


http://www.materialordner.de/ElV9WWRmo5wds...ufIDzhLiBe.html


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jezz Gimp ausprobiert... meldung "You havent X11 requied"...oda so ähnlich
Wtf? Ich hab die Tiger Version für Mac Os X 10.4 PPC gedownloadet.... mach ich was falsch??


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab jezz Gimp ausprobiert... meldung "You havent X11 requied"...oda so ähnlich
> Wtf? Ich hab die Tiger Version für Mac Os X 10.4 PPC gedownloadet.... mach ich was falsch??



Weiß nicht ich kenn mich mit GIMP nicht aus. Aber in 8 min startet der wettbewerb ich hoffe Mina verpennt nicht.^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

noch 8 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 naxx flügel cear nun grobbulus -.- gayboss^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Noch ne Frage: Gibt es verschiedene Versionen von Photoshop? Wenn ja: Why? und was sind die Unterschiede UND wie teuer sind die?


----------



## Mishua (24. Januar 2009)

umso höher die zahl nachm 'CS...' desto mehr is drin...alle sind so gegen die 1000€..oder du gewinnst bei na verlosung...


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

...Ich bin 16 und lebe von Taschengeld.. Ich lass die Finger davon


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Es ist anch meiner Uhr schon 16.13 :O


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Nach Meiner 16:14^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

stresst doch nid XD 
gluh und thaddius mussten auch noch im 8er naxx sterben xD


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich,wieso die 3 am meisten Stimmen hat,die is (imo) die schlechteste.
Naja,wir sehn später wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich,wieso die 3 am meisten Stimmen hat,die is die schlechteste.
> Naja,wir sehn später wie sich das weiterentwickelt.



Das war ein bisschen hart ausgedrückt. Jeder mag halt einen anderen Stil und wenn die 3 am meisten Leute anspricht ist das halt schön für die nummer 3


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das war ein bisschen hart ausgedrückt. Jeder mag halt einen anderen Stil und wenn die 3 am meisten Leute anspricht ist das halt schön für die nummer 3


Sorry,ich füge meiner Aussage ein "meiner Meinung nach" hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich,wieso die 3 am meisten Stimmen hat,die is die schlechteste.
> Naja,wir sehn später wie sich das weiterentwickelt.



mecker doch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist nunmal kein grafik forum und hier klickt man auf das was am besten gefällt
next ma nehm ich naktes bunny dann hab ich 90% ...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Jo das grade Chopi meckert find ich seltsam^^


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

So nabend -.-   bei mir ging die Buffed seite von gestern mittag an bis heute morgen nicht .... hab noch von Mina nen whisper mit den rendern gehabt ...und dann einen das er den Text verlegt hatte ..aber da ist dann Buffed eingesackt -.- bin stinkig weil ich beim Battle ned mitmachen konnte !


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo das grade Chopi meckert find ich seltsam^^


ich hätte mal eine Minute warten sollen *g*


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

Darf ich Fürs nächste Battel was aussuchen xD ?


----------



## Mishua (24. Januar 2009)

eig dürfte ich ja was aussuchen ..hatte ja das letzte mal gewonnen :>


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Der Gewinner darf, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe :> Wundert mich eh, dass es diesmal nicht so war.


----------



## Mishua (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habs verpennt :<


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Dann jetzt mishua oder der gewinner? Weil sich das dann immer so weiterzieht mit dem "ich sollte letztes mal eigentlich"


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

eigentlich ja aber mushua hat ja nix gemacht^^


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Soooo ....

nochn überfälliges outcome ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an Kangrim für den Render ..hoffe habs ned vergeigt!


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

ich würde ja immer sagen der Gewinner soll sich was ausdenken. Damit müßte Mishua dann allerdings einmal aussetzen.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Soooo ....
> 
> nochn überfälliges outcome ...
> 
> ...



Sehr gut. Obwohl ich gedacht hätte du verwendest den grünen render, da du von dem ja so begeistert warst.


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Wollte ich auch zuerst ...aber das hat sich als etwas schwierig herrausgestellt ..hatte zu viele ideen ..dann alle aufeinmal benuzt und dann sahs ned mehr gut aus x)

Aber ich speichere mir alle Render immer ab ..hab auch noch den roten .w.erd da sichernoch was draus machen.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ich finds schade das die votings bisher so eindeutig waren. Diesesmal find ich nehmen sich die Signaturen kaum was. Es kommt mir eher so vor als würde sich ein großteil denken:"Oh da haben ja schon viele drauf geklickt dann klick ich auch mal"


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Das geht schonmal garnicht weil du die Ergebnisse ned siehst bevor du ned gevotet hast Kangrim ;D


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Man kann es sich einzigen lassen, aber ich denke kaum, dass das jemand macht. Ich lese mir vorher auch nicht die Kommentare der anderen durch. Aber schaut euch die 5 Bilder einfach mal an. Bild2 unterschiedet sich schon sehr von den anderen 4en.... sowas sticht halt mit ins Auge.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Man kann es sich einzigen lassen, aber ich denke kaum, dass das jemand macht. Ich lese mir vorher auch nicht die Kommentare der anderen durch. Aber schaut euch die 5 Bilder einfach mal an. Bild2 unterschiedet sich schon sehr von den anderen 4en.... sowas sticht halt mit ins Auge.



Joa stimmt schon aber sich davon beeinflussen zu lassen :/
Und den kommentar von wegen am meisten Arbeit find ich auch unqualifiziert. Da sollte man sich mindestens die psd´s anschauen um die Arbeit darin zu sehen.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Was erwartest du? Das hier ist kein Design-Forum. Hier werten Leute, die vielleicht niemals auch nur ein Augen auf ein Grafikprogramm geworfen haben. Wenn ihr nur qualifizierte Meinungen haben wollt, dann dürft ihr solche Umfragen nicht in einem Forum für MMOs machen...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Das hier ist kein Design-Forum. Hier werten Leute, die vielleicht niemals auch nur ein Augen auf ein Grafikprogramm geworfen haben. Wenn ihr nur qualifizierte Meinungen haben wollt, dann dürft ihr solche Umfragen nicht in einem Forum für MMOs machen...



Das mein ich ja. Ist ja auch gut das sie bewerten was ihnen am meisten gefällt aber einfach zu sagen das was mehr arbeit gemacht hat obwohl man sich damit nichtmal auskennt find ich schon unfair den anderen gegenüber.


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da übrigens mal sone Allgemeine Frage an alle ... Benuzt hier wer solche c4d's und hat bock mir da nen bissel was per pm zu erklären?

Sind in dem Fall dann absolute Anfängerfragen x)


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Naja, als Künstler muss man damit Leben können und unqualifizierte Kritik ausblenden und aus der nützlichen neue Erkenntnisse ziehen. Eigentlich gilt das immer, wenn man sich irgendwie hinstellt und sagt "Hier, bewertet mich". Es gibt immer wen, der mit seiner Meinung nicht unbedingt recht hat und sie trotzdem kund tut.

@Syane: Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mal, was c4ds sind : Wäre für Auflklärung dankbar ^^


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Also ...naja ich weis es "genau" auch nicht ....aber z.b. in Bild 3 der Hintergrund ist mit c4d's erstellt ...nur wie das geht womit ect dazu hab ich einiege Fragen ...

Diese werden halt benuzt um nen Bild aufzuwerten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von nem Vorbild von mir ...leider verraten gfxler ihre Geheimnisse meist ebenso wenig wie Zauberer.

Da sieht man deutlich diese "licht schleier effekte ...über ihrer Hand und an der Schulter ..das sind sogenannte c4d's...

Edit:  Hab dem Mina schon ne Pm geschick ..aber er is glaub ich nimmer da ...darum frag ich allgemein nochmal ...bzw bin auch gleich weg auf ne Party... von daher ned wundern wenn ich meine Frage an jemanden der sich meldet erst später stellen kann.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ein C4D ist zum beispiel sowas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich füge sie meist nur in Bilder ein um sie zu verwischen. Der Nebel in meiner jetzigen Signatur ist durch einen verwischten C4D entstanden. Zu mehr benutze ich C4D´s eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

kangim ich lass das ding jetzt, ich ausbessern lohnt nicht, mach ein neues

lg


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich für die 3 entschieden, weil es mir am besten gefallen hat^^ Es ist schwer, eins auszusuchen obwohl alle recht gut waren.(Achtung, Persöhnliche Meinung! xD)

Dazu hab ich IMMERNOCHNICHT ein gutes Programm gefunden um so Fotos umgestalten zu können. Lieggt wohl daran das ich da auch nicht weiss, wonach ich suchen soll.
Photoshop is zu teuer und GIMP funzt ned auf meinem Mac weil ich X11 nicht hab, und auch nicht haben kann.

Alles andere hat so ausgeschaut als sei es für andere Zwecke bestimmt.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Okay... also sind c4ds eigentlich nur irgendwelche Render aus 3d-Programmen, die man mit einarbeitet? Okay... da hab ich mir mehr erwartet :>


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage - woher bekommt ihr eure Hintergründe für eure Werke?
Also ich meine keine Renderhintergründe, sondern Straßen, Gassen, Plätze oder sonstiges ?
Gerade Bankchar hat imemr sehr coole Backgrounds <3


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze gerne diese Seite.
Woher Bankchar seine hat,wüsste ich auch nur zu gern <3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tendiere ja mehr zum ersten. Aber wie man den Stock ordentlich mit dem Render verbindet, ohne dass es durch das Verschmieren-Toll verkackt wird, weiß ich immernoch nicht. -.-


----------



## Max der Orc (24. Januar 2009)

Beim 1. finde ich die Farben besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Aber beide geil


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich benutze gerne diese Seite.
> Woher Bankchar seine hat,wüsste ich auch nur zu gern <3


Genau sowas habe ich gesucht, danke <3


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

Bei Deviantart gibt es auch haufenweise Stock-Bilder verschiedenster Art, die man (nichtkommerziell) verwenden darf :>


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja schon überraschend wie viele leute aufeinmal in den Design thread schauen seit dem wir diese Wettbewerbe machen. oO


----------



## Max der Orc (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon überraschend wie viele leute aufeinmal in den Design thread schauen seit dem wir diese Wettbewerbe machen. oO


Tja, ich sage es so:
Kaum habe ich Photoshop gekauft und schaue hier mal rein, fangt ihr mit Wettbewerben an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,jetzt mal eine Frage von mir.
> Die ultimative Seite für Render ist ja Planetrenders,aber kennt ihr solche Seiten auch für Stocks?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,jetzt mal eine Frage von mir.
> Die ultimative Seite für Render ist ja Planetrenders,aber kennt ihr solche Seiten auch für Stocks?


ignoriert ihn !

lg


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

hey, hab mal ein "Billig"Programm gefunden und stell mal ein Bild rein^^Selber gemacht(nunja, erkennt wohl jeder)
[attachment=6586:Grind.png]


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

naja bei dem battel bin ich davon abgekommen mal einen render die fraben zu verbeser und wollte des ma zeigen xD 

Befor:http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8748/roryk16request1smallkopzh7.png

After:http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8807/roryk16request1smallhq0.png

sry nur links da bilder zu groß waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Beim zweiten sind die Farben besser, aber ich mus sagen, die Figur ist total hässlich, tut mir leid^^


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Die Farben sind besser geworden,aber das Ergebnis ist verschwommen und zu dunkel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (24. Januar 2009)

Naja immerhin sind die farben Kräftiker ;P dund aufhellen kan man es immer noch mitn paar klicks^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

So meine zwangsstörung tritt wieder in kraft und ich muss mir ne neue Sig machen x.x


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Aber nimm ne besere Figur^^, warum sind das eig immer Manga-Figuren? geht das mit richtigen Leuten so schwer?^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber nimm ne besere Figur^^, warum sind das eig immer Manga-Figuren? geht das mit richtigen Leuten so schwer?^^



Weil ich Anime / Manga Figuren cooler finde.^^
Wenn ich RL personen nehme passt das nicht zu meinem Style


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Weil ich Anime / Manga Figuren cooler finde.^^
> Wenn ich RL personen nehme passt das nicht zu meinem Style


Ich kann das ganze sowiso überhaupt nicht^^ Aber Rl-Personen oder Dinge hätten schon mehr Style find ich zumidnest^^


----------



## Syane (24. Januar 2009)

Anime ist schwieriger (finde ich) ... Mag ich aber auch irgendwie mehr x)


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Gaming/anime Render sagen dir was,du kennst sie halt aus Spielen/animes.
Rlpersonen kennst du nicht,deshalb benutz ich die auch nur ungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gaming/anime Render sagen dir was,du kennst sie halt aus Spielen/animes.
> Rlpersonen kennst du nicht,deshalb benutz ich die auch nur ungern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mein so was wie Dr House (er selber), oder Chase (aus Dr. House /Serie), oder J.D. von Scrubs ^^ 

Wer kentn die nicht


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich mein so was wie Dr House (er selber), oder Chase (aus Dr. House /Serie), oder J.D. von Scrubs ^^
> 
> Wer kentn die nicht


Stimmt,hab ich nicht bedacht.
Naja,da kann ich dir keine Antwort drauf geben. Vllt passen rlrender nicht so gut,weil sie nicht so farbenfroh sind? ka


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Kann auch gut sein^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Bei reellen Leuten ist es son Problem die Render aufzutreiben.


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bei reellen Leuten ist es son Problem die Render aufzutreiben.


Siehst du, daran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht^^


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Das find ich allerdings nicht,planetrenders hat ziemlich viele davon o.0
Bis wann geht eig die Abstimmung dieses mal?

Btw Lisu,ich spiel doch garkein Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Siehst du, daran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht^^



Aber die Idee mit J.D war gut
werd mich morgen mal drannsetzen


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =D


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage... Von Wo nehmt ihr die Figuren her? Von google? Wenn ja, dann kenne ich zuwenige namen um so Bilder aufzutreiben...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... Von Wo nehmt ihr die Figuren her? Von google? Wenn ja, dann kenne ich zuwenige namen um so Bilder aufzutreiben...



Mach dir hier einen Acc und du bist im Paradies
http://planetrenders.net/


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Und Internett-Got^t sprach


Kangrim schrieb:


> Mach dir hier einen Acc und du bist im Paradies


Die Intenrettbibel, erster Psalm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Was net heißen sol ldas du Gott bist, hat nur gut gepasst) ^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und Internett-Got^t sprach
> 
> Die Intenrettbibel, erster Psalm
> 
> ...




Gut hier kommt der zweite Psalm.

Esse nie von dem Apfel der Trojaner und Viren.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Gut hier kommt der zweite Psalm.
> 
> Esse nie von dem Apfel der Trojaner und Viren.


Und die Schlange Sprach: "Grade up ypur P*nis up to 4 Inches"


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Omg ihr habt doch keine Ahnung... In der Bibel steht nirgendwo was von nem APFEL den man nicht essen darf... dort wird legidlich von einer Frucht gesprochen. Apfel wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg ihr habt doch keine Ahnung... In der Bibel steht nirgendwo was von nem APFEL den man nicht essen darf... dort wird legidlich von einer Frucht gesprochen. Apfel wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt


Weißt du was?
Ich bin stolz drauf!
(Also wirklich)


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg ihr habt doch keine Ahnung... In der Bibel steht nirgendwo was von nem APFEL den man nicht essen darf... dort wird legidlich von einer Frucht gesprochen. Apfel wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt


Doch, es wird expliziet ein Apfel erwähnt, um die Pflaume aus zu schließen, weil die die verbotene Frucht im Judentum ist, und die Christen sind epicht darauf ihre jüdischen wurzeln zu verdecken.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg ihr habt doch keine Ahnung... In der Bibel steht nirgendwo was von nem APFEL den man nicht essen darf... dort wird legidlich von einer Frucht gesprochen. Apfel wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt



Es ist ja auch unsere eigene Bibel. Ich bin hier der Gott also kusch dich bevor ich dich aus dem paradies verbanne!


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

nagut, aba der Name "Bibel" is siche Lizensiert^^*vermut*
Musst dir nen anderen Namen suchen xD


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nagut, aba der Name "Bibel" is siche Lizensiert^^*vermut*
> Musst dir nen anderen Namen suchen xD


Babel
... ach mist, das gietbs auch schon ^^ *gg


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Babel
> ... ach mist, das gietbs auch schon ^^ *gg




Trau dich doch meinen Avatar zu benutzen. Da ist nichts Pöses drann^^


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Ich seh da kein Unterschied, und ich mag keine Veränderungen


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein Unterschied, und ich mag keine Veränderungen



Dann ist dieser Nervige weiße rand weg.

Ach mensch warum müssen frauen so kompliziert sein.

Wenns dir nicht gefällt kannst du es doch wieder ändern.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Ich was komischer gemacht. Vllt gefällts euch. Fast nix verändert mit dem Programm was ich gefunden hab aba hoffentlich isses ned ganz so schlimm
[attachment=6590:Ohne_Titel_2.jpeg]


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch unsere eigene Bibel. Ich bin hier der Gott also kusch dich bevor ich dich aus dem paradies verbanne!



Du bist Gott? ... und ich hab immer gehofft gott ist eine schöne frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Du bist Gott? ... und ich hab immer gehofft gott ist eine schöne frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jemand sehr schlaues hat einmal gesagt,gott ist eine riesige Banane mit einer Vagina.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Du bist Gott? ... und ich hab immer gehofft gott ist eine schöne frau


Ach weißt du, selbst Gott ist nur ein ganz, ganz kleiner im Göttergeschäft 
Die ganz hohen Positionen sind alle nur von vollbrüstigen Frauen besetzt


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Ach weißt du, selbst Gott ist nur ein ganz, ganz kleiner im Göttergeschäft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die haben sich doch alle nur hochgeschlafen! Nur leider irgendwie an mir vorbei :O


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Die haben sich doch alle nur hochgeschlafen! Nur leider irgendwie an mir vorbei :O


Daran habe ich auchg edacht, aber wenn oben ALLES nur Frauen sind - wer poppt dann wen hoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Januar 2009)

Gott und die Bibel... Designthread... ich komm nicht drauf, aber irgendwie paßt hier was nicht. Zurück zum Bildchen malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gott und die Bibel... Designthread... ich komm nicht drauf, aber irgendwie paßt hier was nicht. Zurück zum Bildchen malen


Tut mir leid


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jemand sehr schlaues hat einmal gesagt,gott ist eine riesige Banane mit einer Vagina.



Das Du Dich daran noch erinnern kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zurück zum Bildchen malen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie zerschmetternd du das gesagt hast *g*


ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das Du Dich daran noch erinnern kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich gebe zu,jemand hatte es ne Zeit lang in seiner/ihrer Sig ^^


----------



## Yadiz (25. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht zu bunt - aber so ist WoW eben :>



das Layout ist immer noch nicht fertig. 

http://img1.abload.de/img/4cbgl.jpg

Lg


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

.... boa gugt ma ...wollte jezt eigentlich was mehr in richtung c4d machen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...aber es schaut einfach nich richtig gut aus :<

weis wer wie ich das wie in dem vorhin gelinkten bild hinbekomme ..oder ähnlicher : /

(Hier nomma zum Post) Click

Halt mehr wie auf diesem Beispielbild dort :/ Oder hat wer dazu nen gutes Tutorial...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/Edit: @ Yadiz ... mir gefällt das gut ..für ne Gilden Video Streamseite nehme ich mal an?  Aber was ich komisch finde ...das Ganze 4-Eck Konstruckt ..wirft nach rechts ja einen Schatten..und wirkt somit etwas vom Hintergrund abgehoben. Aber dann weiter unten wo dieses merkwürdige graue geschnörksel (ja ich nenne es jezt mal so) dazu kommt wirft es keinen Schatten mehr und wirkt nur noch platt und zu 2 Dimensional. Ich finde der Schatten sollte auch auf das Graue da geworfen werden.

Aber zu Bunt finde ich das ganze garnicht.


----------



## Yadiz (25. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

thx für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hab ich gleich mal geändert. Und noch den Sunset Effekt über dem Logo hinzugefügt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Syane:

Meinst du die Schleier oder die leuchtenden Linien?
bzgl Linien:
http://gimp-tutorials.net/node/123

@Schleier:
Da würde ich die Figur kopieren
Im Hintergrund auf ein eigenen Layer legen.
An den Farbettings des Hintergrund Layers rumspielen bis alles passt.
Und zuletzt Motion Blur etc. drauf anwenden.
Den rest erledigen Brushes


----------



## Vartez (25. Januar 2009)

mhhh du has mich auf den hund geracht ich will jetzt auchn layout machen für ne site erste frage was is ne perfekte große für ne site und was sollte man beachten ? ^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> .... boa gugt ma ...wollte jezt eigentlich was mehr in richtung c4d machen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AAAHHH!!
Ich liebe diese Sig! oO
Ich find sie genial. Jetzt bin ich neidisch x.x
Das einzige was ich weglassen würde wäre der duplizierte Render. Sowas mag ich nicht.
Könntest du mir den C4D zeigen den du für den Nebelschleier genommen hast?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> AAAHHH!!
> Ich liebe diese Sig! oO
> Ich find sie genial. Jetzt bin ich neidisch x.x
> Das einzige was ich weglassen würde wäre der duplizierte Render. Sowas mag ich nicht.



genau so kann ich das unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis auf den text und die duplizierung ist die sig super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

Minas wie lang wird die abstimmung eigentlich gehen..denke das hab ich irgendwie verpasst^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Minas wie lang wird die abstimmung eigentlich gehen..denke das hab ich irgendwie verpasst^^


Schätze mal 16 Uhr,aber warten wir ab,was Mina sagt.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

So hab mich mal für 2 h an diese Sig gesetzt^^

Die 2 h sind durch das Suchen der Wolken Pinsel und aussuchen der schrift zusammen gekommen^^
Also im großen & ganzen sehr aufwendig^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



comments pls^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

So,mal was neues von mir.Hab nicht wirklich viel dran gemacht
Ohne Typo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Typo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es Feedback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Dracun, dein Sohn sieht da n bisschen Komisch aus^^ Weil er so merkwürdig ausgeschnitten ist.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

das mag sein aber besser ging es net^^ udn i bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem gesamtbild^^


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

HAb den render mal verschoben^^ also hier is V1.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Hab mal wieder etwas rumprobiert, um mich mit dem Programm vertraut zu machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sagt ihr? =)


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> AAAHHH!!
> Ich liebe diese Sig! oO
> Ich find sie genial. Jetzt bin ich neidisch x.x
> Das einzige was ich weglassen würde wäre der duplizierte Render. Sowas mag ich nicht.
> Könntest du mir den C4D zeigen den du für den Nebelschleier genommen hast?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war der c4d ...aber insgesamt hab ich nich das gewünschte Ergebniss erzielt ..die psd datei hab ich garnimmer weil ich die Sig schlecht fand und ned gelungen ...


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Überraschung o.0
Wir haben jetzt nen Channel im Quakenet *#Creativstylez* ,weiss nicht wie man den so schön verlinkt,aber wir haben einen o.0​


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

*applaus* Cool für die Leute von Creativstylez x)


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

was is Quakenet?


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Ein Chat-Netzwerk, betretbar über mIRC + andere IRC programme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

Juhuuu da ja die abstimmung vorbei is i bin echt mehr als zufrieden mit meinem 2ten platz^^ hätt niemals damit gerechnet^^


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hätte immernoch gerne ne Rückmeldung


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Wer war jezt Platz 1 eigentlich? Wurde ja noch ned veröffentlicht.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

<zez|buffed> von wem war jetzt eig welche sig?
* Q sets mode: +v Dracun|CS2
<@Chopi> die erste war warscheinlich minas
<@Chopi> die 2 war die von mir
<+Dracun|CS2> meine is die nummer drei^^
<+Dracun|CS2> 4 is kangrim
<@Chopi> jo
<@Chopi> demnach ist die 5 mishuas

Und wer Platz 1-5 ist kannst du ja an dem Umfrageergebniss sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hätte immernoch gerne ne Rückmeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir gefällt das Bild sehr^^Ich kenne nicht die Details die man beachten muss um Bilder zu bearbeiten, aber deines ist einfach Wunderbar atmosphärisch und passt voll zusammen.
Der Blitz gefällt mir sehr gut, too.
10/10 von mir


----------



## Mishua (25. Januar 2009)

ja...richtig :/


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hätte immernoch gerne ne Rückmeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durch die Kaputze kommt ein bisschen Hintergrund. Der rest ist ganz passend. So passend, das ich dir eigentlich nicht ganz glauben kann, dass das dein erster versuch war.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hätte immernoch gerne ne Rückmeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erinnert mich an stalker^^
sehr stimmig, passt gut zusammen... also mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Nein, der erste war meine Sig die ich atm habe.
Das ist der 2. Versuch
Das an der Kapuze ist kein Hintergrund sondern von dem Effekt (den schlieren)
Werde ich ausbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-38237 
ist der Render


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-38237
> ist der Render


gut, kein wunder dass es mich daran erinnert hat xD


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Boah hab auc ein Bild gemacht^^ist aber mit Word gemacht xD unter anderem... jezz weiss ich nicht wie ich dieses .Doc Dokument euch zeigen kann! Ich suche nach Möglichkeiten, helft ihr mir?
Danke^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

jau chopi hat gewonnen denk dir schonma was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irc chat omg sagt doch was ^^ -> sucht sein programm xD


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau chopi hat gewonnen denk dir schonma was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was für ein Programm braucht man da?


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Eines der Programme:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC-Client
Nommal rauskopiert:
    * Microsoft Windows: ChatZilla, Dana, EPIC, Pidgin, HydraIRC, KVIrc, Miranda IM, mIRC, Nettalk, Opera, Trillian, Visual IRC, XChat, irssi


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Hast ne pm


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Hab ein neues Bild für euch^^

Ps: Auch als neues Ava^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

paint pro imbaaa


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

besorg dir en Windows Emu für den mac ala Wine für Linux udn dann besorg dir Photoshop^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hab ein neues Bild für euch^^
> 
> Ps: Auch als neues Ava^^



Funktioniert Gimp bei dir nicht?


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Sry das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. 
Mir fehlt ein Programm mit dem Namen "X11" und das Programm besitzt mein Mac nicht. Auf der Suche nach Hilfe fand ich ne Side, die mir gesagt haben,dass dieses Programm auf der Install Disc drauf wäre... Ist sie nicht.
Das könnte daran liegen das ich einen Maac Mini habe, die ja sozusagen eine komprimierte Form vom IMac ist.

Ich hab später noch nen Download gefunden... für 10.3 Version... Die 10.4 hab ich nicht gefunden(das andere funzt ned...).
Ganz schön scheisse wa?


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Darkeyes´ Profil ist meiner Feder entsprungen,hier zu bewundern.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Durch die Kaputze kommt ein bisschen Hintergrund. Der rest ist ganz passend. So passend, das ich dir eigentlich nicht ganz glauben kann, dass das dein erster versuch war.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nocheinmal ohne den Fehler im Kopf, und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einmal mit Scanlins - welche Version findet ihr besser, was kann ich verbessern, Anregung/Kritik/Wünsche?
Gebt mir Rückmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Finde version 1 besser Zez ...aber insgesamt muss ich leider feststellen das die "Laser Linien" doch stark verpixelt sind ...ansonsten coole sache ...aber ich finde das verpixelte zieht alles runter. mfg


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Besser Syane?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Hm ..naja die meisten Pixel sind jezt weg ...hhmhm  ...hast den gaushen weichzeichner oder verwisch werkzeug benuzt ...leider sind die Linien jezt nimmer so klar wie vorher :<    Ein Teufelskreis .


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Gaus

Allerdings
Die einzigsten Linien dennen ich nachtrauer
Waren nichtmal soo verpixelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (25. Januar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> [...]erste frage was is ne perfekte große für ne site und was sollte man beachten ? ^^



die Größe ist  bei (vielen) Sites (<-je nach Layout) von der Breite abhängig. 
Ich weiß nicht wie das atm aussieht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass 90% der User eine Auflösung >= 1280x1024 nutzen. 
Natürlich musst du dann noch einmal Pixel für Scrollbar der Browsers etc. abziehen. 
- würde dir deshalb empfehlen die Haupt Content Box nicht breiter als auf 800 oder 900 Pixel zu setzen -oder aber variabel, so wie hier im buffed.de Forum.

Die Größe des Hintergrundbildes unter der eigentlichen Content Box/der Navigation etc. ist egal - du kannst ja mit css einstellen, ob das bgimage zentriert, nach x- bzw. y-wiederholt, etc. dargestellt werden soll.

Das Hintergrundbild darf nicht zu groß sein. Auch schwarze Fläche verbraucht Speicherplatz. Wähle deshalb eine Hintergrundfarbe (beispielsweise: schwarz) für die css Datei der Website und lass das Bild per Gradient in diese Farbe verlaufen - damit ist das BG Image relativ klein (vom Speicherverbrauch),  trotzdem aber fällt dem Benutzer später der fließende Übergang zum Hintergrund nicht auf.


Du solltest mit vielen Layern arbeiten, weil später einzelne Elemente wie ein Puzzle rauskopiert werden müssen um sie als einzelne Bilddateien abzuspeichern. 

Beispielsweise variabel hohe Newsboxen (<- unterschiedlich langer Newstext). Die müssten dann ja (mindestens) aus 3 Teilen bestehen. 
-Einen oberes Ende der Box
-ein mittleren Bereich, der einfach nach y wiederholt wird (je nach Textlänge)
-und ein unteres Ende der Box.

kurz: Du erstellst quasi nicht das finale Layout, sondern nur einen Bausatz mit Elementen, aus dem du dich später beim Coden bedienst. Und dabei kannst du dir viel Mühe ersparen, wenn du geschickt in Photoshop Vorarbeit leistest ;>

Lg


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur bestimmte Pixelfehler behoben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine beste Version mMn
Hab versucht den Menschen etwas einzuarbeiten nach rechts hin, nicht soo gut gelungen, bin aber müde, morgen wird weiter gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (26. Januar 2009)

Hey ich meld mich ma zurück hab jetzt auch ma nen Weblayout gemacht und hab mir "etwas XD" bei Yadiz abgeguckt ^^ (Danke für ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hier ma das (nicht endgültige)Ergebnis pls feedback und verbeserungs vorschläge 


http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6558/gu...outkopieco2.jpg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dafür, das der..."Sprühnebel?" vor der Frau, hinter die Frau kommt^^denke ist effektiver... aba nur meine Meinung. Teste es^^


----------



## Syane (26. Januar 2009)

Also ..falls du es hinbekommst ...unten in der Mite des Bildes ...im BG sind ja sone weißen "Flocken/schimmer" ...die würd ich anstelle des "Sprühnebels" dahinpacken.


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wat neues na wie findet ihr dat??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Würde den weißen Balken Transparent machen, bzw einmal transparent sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

welchen weißen balken?? da is kein weißer balken^^


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Doch, oberes drittel / viertel, in dem sich nur die Haare befinden


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

glaub mir da is kein weißer balken ^^...kann dir die psd schicken wenn du es mir net glaubst^^


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

und wie da ein Rand ist xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


speichers mal als *.png ab warscheinlich kennt dein Format keine Transparenz


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab es dann mal als *png gespeichert^^

Hoffe jetzt besser!!


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Sieht meiner Meinung nach 10mal besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

Der Rand wird fast überall überdeckt,entweder von effekten oder von den Rendern.Ausserdem solltest du keine 2 Render nehmen,sonst weis das Auge nicht,wo es zuerst hinschauen soll.Sonst ist der Render nicht wirklich eingearbeitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Rand wird fast überall überdeckt,entweder von effekten oder von den Rendern.Ausserdem solltest du keine 2 Render nehmen,sonst weis das Auge nicht,wo es zuerst hinschauen soll.Sonst ist der Render nicht wirklich eingearbeitet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



chopi aber wo willst du wissen ob der render eingearbeitet is oder net??
is er... kannste glauben oder net
und das der rand überdeckt is...hmm vllt absicht^^
man weiß es nicht aber könnte ja sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

Mir egal obs Absicht ist,das der Rand überdeckt ist,es passt da einfach nicht. (ja,meiner ist auch nicht ganz zu sehn,aber das ist eh kein richtiger Rand mehr).
Und ob der (die) Render eingearbeitet sind,musst du mir nicht sagen,das seh ich. Schau dir z.b. Zez´ Sig an. Die Figur dort sieht so aus,als ob sie und der Hintergrund ein Bild wären. Deine sehen (z.b. wegen dem Schlagschatten) aufgeklebt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immernoch C4D´s als background.^^


----------



## Mishua (27. Januar 2009)

hi..also das pic find ich schön nur mich stört der C4D..ich weiß nich warum....


Offtopic:
Zez hat nen guten musikgeschmack :>


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2009)

Ich fand die Idee so toll und dann wusst ich irgendwie nicht weiter
Schwarzer Rand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz toller Rand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. Januar 2009)

Ultra Chopi ^^

Aber den schwarzen Rand mag ich mehr.


----------



## Zez (27. Januar 2009)

Finde den Schwarzen Rand besser als den Differenz Rand


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2009)

btw,gleich versioon 2 ohne diesen weissen Strich,den ich übersehn hab.
Hier
und hier


----------



## Syane (27. Januar 2009)

Stimmt der ist mir erstma garned aufgefallen ...

da fällt mir spontan http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg6qcgoay4 ein.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt mich wieder angesteckt *hust*
Hab schonmal mit Signaturen rumexperimentiert. Ist aber schon länger her, da hatt ich es auch besser drauf. Hier mal eine Signatur wo ich für jetzt gemacht hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haltet ihr von der hier? Was würdet ihr noch verändern?


Und naja, diese hier ist schon etwas alt. Zu den Zeiten wo ich noch RF Online gespielt hab. Aber wie gesagt schon länger her, so gut wie zu der Zeit binn ich glaub ich nicht mehr ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Signatur wo ich für jetzt gemacht hab


*,die* ich für jetzt gemacht hab!!! >_<
Sonst,"warhammer online" hätte ich nicht ausserhalb der Sig gemacht und wieso sind z.Z. in sovielen Sigs Die Render ausserhalb der eigentlichen Sigs? o.0


----------



## Syane (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab damit angefangen !

Jedenfalls auf diesem Board ;D Hatte vorher wohl koiner !

Trendsetten undso ...außerdem schauts ja auch recht gut aus :>


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

"Ja Herr Lehrer, es tut mir sehr leid das ich mich verschrieben hab. Bitte entschuldigen Sie." 


Und sonst, wie ist die Sig so? Das einzige, wo ich nicht so zufrieden bin ist die Schrift (Name, Klasse, Server). Schaut etwas langweilig aus. Aber da ist mir nichts besseres eingefallen. Deswegen hab ich´s einfach mal so hingeklatscht.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Wieso hast du ned die Schrift aus der Sig2 (Deiner alten früheren ) genommen? Oder hast die nimmer ...weil diese Standart Schrift ist wirklich ned so schön :>


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

So ..nochma eine ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Januar 2009)

Wo hast du die ganzen Fonts her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, sieht echt geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Die Fonts ..puh .... teilweise über google ---> "Fantasy,style etc - Fonts".

Oder von GFX Seiten Font Packete von Usern mit so 400 -10.000 Fonts


----------



## Elda (28. Januar 2009)

Ne frage weiß wer wie man sich selber Brushes machen kann für Gimp ? xd


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Nach Absprache mit Lillyan machen wir das Battle schon heute.
Samstag wird der Thread aufgemacht und Sonntag um 20 Uhr wieder geschlossen.
Ich hab aber noch nichts vorbereitet,da ich noch mit Mishua absprechen muss,wer es denn letztendlich macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Ah KEWL !   Und ich habe morgen FREI ! Da kann ich mir dan ganz ganz ganz ganz gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Mühe geben :> 

*gespammt ist welche Regeln du aufstellst*


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Hier ein klienes wer von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Sieht irgendwie komisch und hingekritzelt aus :X


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie komisch und hingekritzelt aus :X


ja, ich krieg keine nerven hin X-(

Besser, aaber trotzdem noch nich wirklich gut...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (28. Januar 2009)

Was ist das überhaupt für n Mänchen? mit ner Punkerfrisur oO
Nimm Lieber Steven Hawking im Proviel xD


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Das sieht aus wie ein Gnom hexenmeister.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Stimmt mit der neuen Irokesen Frisur...


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie ein Gnom hexenmeister.


ja xD


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Ne frage weiß wer wie man sich selber Brushes machen kann für Gimp ? xd




Vllt findest du da was^^

http://www.gfx-sector.de/GIMP-Tutorials.b32.html


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Vllt findest du da was^^



Link fehlt irgendwie.


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

Uupps sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja kann ja mal passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie nervig ständig zu Inhalten verlinkt zu werden für die man sich registrieren muss :>


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nach Absprache mit Lillyan machen wir das Battle schon heute.
> Samstag wird der Thread aufgemacht und Sonntag um 20 Uhr wieder geschlossen.
> Ich hab aber noch nichts vorbereitet,da ich noch mit Mishua absprechen muss,wer es denn letztendlich macht
> 
> ...


und, gibts neuigkeiten?



Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervig ständig zu Inhalten verlinkt zu werden für die man sich registrieren muss :>


JA! und zudem funzt bei mir die registrirung nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> und, gibts neuigkeiten?


Er antwortet nicht,danke dass du mich dran errinerst *g*
/dnd Render suchen


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervig ständig zu Inhalten verlinkt zu werden für die man sich registrieren muss :>



Die Site is aber wirklich gut^^

gute Tuts etc und außerdem is glaub ich der halbe Designthread dort vertreten^^


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Ich nicht ;D   Benutze ne andere page dafür.


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

deswegen sage ich ja der *halbe* Designthread^^

Aber poste mal pls welche du benutzt^^

PLS


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Gimp-Brushes: http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/app...rushes/?order=9
Gimp-Tutorials: http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/?or...er=9&q=gimp
Gimp-Brush-Tutorial: http://fence-post.deviantart.com/art/Creat...Part-1-36169355


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

na klasse Lillyan denkste du auch an die user die nicht dem englischen mächtig sind??^^

gibt ja genügend^^


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Da sind meistens gaaaaaanz viele Bildchen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

*Neues Signaturenbattle o.0*
*(Geht auch kleiner->)Maximale* Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px
Render:
Nr.1 ist ein längst Vergessener,es ist *Illidan*
Nr.2 ist auch ein Wowrender,doch hatte er eine nette Quali,deshalb hier ein *Troll*
Nr.3 hat eine schlechtere Quali,trotzdem möchte ich den Render dabei haben. *Heath Ledger,alias Der Joker*

Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pm an mich),danach wird der Thread aufgemacht.
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um 20 Uhr.
So,das wars,möge der mit den meisten Fakeaccounts gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Ohman ..das wird ned leicht ..ich weis zu 90% das alle den selben Render verwenden werden...

Aber hoffe ich irre mich ..und gespannt bin ich auch ...ich werd mal ideen sammeln *bin erstma raus*


----------



## Elda (28. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Vllt findest du da was^^
> 
> http://www.gfx-sector.de/GIMP-Tutorials.b32.html


danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

Kenne deinen Platz chopi.
Kaum ist man ein paar wochen weg und du übernimmst das Kommando? 

Pöse!


So back on buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die größe ist egal, bin net wegen dem wettbewerb hier.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Kenne deinen Platz chopi.
> Kaum ist man ein paar wochen weg und du übernimmst das Kommando?
> 
> Pöse!
> ...




Er hat das lezte battle gewonnen ..daher darf er da Rules aufstellen ...

...mir is der Rand übrigens etwas zu dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

hi Jokkerino^^
schön dich mal wieder zu lesen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Er hat das lezte battle gewonnen ..daher darf er da Rules aufstellen ...
> 
> ...mir is der Rand übrigens etwas zu dick
> 
> ...



wuhahaha, was denkst du denn wohl warum?^^
Ich war schon seit wochen hier nicht mehr unterwegs.



Yo Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir,schöne Farben.
Und das Battle,da haste bis Samstag Zeit,ich hoffe du machst mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gefällt dir denn meine neueste? *g*
Haben jetzt übrigens auch nen Ircchannel im Quakenet (wo auch sonst) #creativstylez ,kannst ja mal reinkommen.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gefällt mir,schöne Farben.
> Und das Battle,da haste bis Samstag Zeit,ich hoffe du machst mit
> 
> 
> ...




Homer und Bart auf dem bike?
Um ehrlich zu sein garnicht.

Ich kann es dir nicht oft genug sagen, schmier nicht irgendwelche hin, sondern setz dich hin und mach was vernünftigt.
Wenn du das machst, kommen bei dir bomben sachen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s: Schick mal direkt link, kenne mich mit IRC net so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ich werde nicht beim Wettbewerb mitmachen, ihr sollt ja etwas motiviert sein und Chancen auf ERfolg haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Jokkerino, kenn dich zwar nicht, aber denke du hast dir ne Begrüssung verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich drück dir, Kangrim, die Daumen^^

Viel Glück mit Kopf auf Tastatur schlagen, vielleicht wird diesmal das Bild besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm, die Render von diesem GFX Battle gefallen mir nicht :/
Darf ich sagen welches ich benutzen werde? :X


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, die Render von diesem GFX Battle gefallen mir nicht :/
> Darf ich sagen welches ich benutzen werde? :X




Ne darfst ned sagen.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *Neues Signaturenbattle o.0*
> *Maximale* Größen:
> Höhe: 200px
> Breite: 500px
> ...



toll 3 doofe render und ne grösse die sowas von lol ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut ich mach nix


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

das sind die höchstmaße,dein standart passt da rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste Einsendung ist übrigens soeben reingeflattert.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

das ändert nix dran das die render doof sind XD


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ändert nix dran das die render doof sind XD


Ich fand die in den letzten 2 schlecht,da ich solche normalerweise nicht benutze,daraufhin sagte mir jemand "ist halt schwieriger" und ich hab trotzdem was gemacht.
Machst du wirklich keine? o.0 Wäre ziemlich arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ändert nix dran das die render doof sind XD



Lässt du dich von sowas abschrecken ...hab auch gerade meine Probleme damit ....aber versuchs trozdem ^^^




chopi schrieb:


> ....daraufhin sagte mir jemand "ist halt schwieriger" und ich hab trotzdem was gemacht.



Jaha dat war von mir ...im ersten battle ...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

naja ich hab vermutlich genau heute zeit. und heute hab ich genau 0 bock ^^


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jaha dat war von mir ...im ersten battle ...


<3


----------



## Kangrim (28. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich drück dir, Kangrim, die Daumen^^




Brauchst du nicht. Mich regen die votings hier immer nur unnötig auf xP


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

xD machst etwa nich mit ^^ ?

...fänd ich schade ...leztesmal konnte ich ned mitmachen ...diesesmal schon >)


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Hehe^^
Schreib mir ne Pm welche Sig dir ist und ich geb dem Bild meine Stimme, die mir doch am Besten  gefällt^^ Zusätzlich gratuliere ich dir deiner Gelungenen Sig, die nicht gewonnen hat..


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Ach Herr Chopi ...Sie haben Post!   Bin fertig ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

YoYo back from the underground




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

irgendwie arg mono 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ganz gut
edit meint: hmm der render muss beim battle ja dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wer sagt alles davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: ach illidan und der troll render sind beide total mist -.- kannst nirgends gut einbauen
edit 3 meint: und bild nummer 3 ... mag den joker zwar aber nid so ein bild ...

ach mir egal ich hab nun eh verloren weil kein bock = kein gutes bild ..


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2009)

Aber hast eins abgegeben Mina?


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Aber hast eins abgegeben Mina?


Ich denke soviel darf ich verraten:Nein.
imo (wenn noch jemand einverstanden ist) können wir ein zusätzliches Jokerbild freigeben. (mina,pm an mich wenn du noch bock hast)


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

ich würd ja leiber ne andere sig machen aber okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich find das eine bild auf meinem pc nid .. ich weis ich habs .. irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weis was drauf ist ..
ABER WAAAAAA...

so habs .. ne kannst lassen ich hab ne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

ahja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

sie bekommen post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2009)

Das ging viel zu schnell oO


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Das ging viel zu schnell oO


Noch hab ich nichts bekommen,vllt meinte er "sie werden post bekommen" ums mal genauer zu sagen.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war ja schon lange dran aber chopi muss ja stressenwie sau xD
jetzt hast du also heul nid -.-
edit meint: need more space 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Deine Ordner sind zu 97% belegt."

so 180 daten archiviert und zusenden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich wieder platz^^


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Ich setz auf Mina
Mina go!
Mina go!
Mina go!

Und Kangrim
Kangrim go!
Kangrim go!
Kangrim go!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

chopi muss erstma das zeugs posten dann darfst auf meins klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw stimmt alle für mich plx dann bekomm ich op rechte @irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich setz auf Mina
> Mina go!
> Mina go!
> Mina go!
> ...


 Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich noch garnicht dranngesetzt. Hatte ich auch eigentlich nicht vor :/
Vieleicht bin ich einfach zu sehr von mir überzeugt aber die Votings hier treiben mich immer zur weißglut...


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Tjo, dann bist du halt einfach nicht für Wettbewerbe gemacht :> Du kannst ja ehrenhalbar mitmachen und deins Posten, damit deine Fans zufrieden sind :>


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2009)

Genau ...für die Fans ! ^Brauchst dir ja das Ergebniss ned ansehen ...und wenn deins gewinnt preisen dich die fans ja an ..das bekommst dann schon mit.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

ich frag mich nur immer noch wieviel chopi bezahlt das alle für ihn klicken hmm


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Wann wird der Bewertungsfred eigentlich eröffnet?


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

lies chopis post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 paar min nach einsendeschluss


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

und welche sete is der (bin zu faul alle durchzu gucken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

1-4 weiter hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *Neues Signaturenbattle o.0*
> *(Geht auch kleiner->)Maximale* Größen:
> Höhe: 200px
> Breite: 500px
> ...



da


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da


THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

So, da ich ja leider net sooo wunderbar umgehen kann wie hier einige von euch, hättich mal ne kleine bitte.
Aufgrund der öhem recht vielen Beiträge zu meiner Sig da unten, das ich mir neue machen soll, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir eine neue machen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein gleich im vorraus will net anime mäßiges oder so sondern eine mit IHN hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/dhieyank/kaka-1.jpg
oder
http://www.vistawallpaper.com/data/media/7/ad_kaka.jpg

Wenn ihr nen anderes Bild braucht sagts mir einfach oder naja wenn ihr das auch net wollt sucht mal, bin aber jederzeit bereit fragen zu beantworten wie es denn aussehen soll.

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand so nett und würde mir weiterhelfen :-)


----------



## Zez (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur immer noch wieviel chopi bezahlt das alle für ihn klicken hmm


8 Euro mit 20% Rabatt auf Tiernahrung!


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur immer noch wieviel chopi bezahlt das alle für ihn klicken hmm


Neidisch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Neidisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n bisl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Neidisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne nur pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@razyl ... wasn das für ein typ .. kaka xDDDD ich lass da mal lieber deine jetzige der typ ist mir ja irgendwie sypmatisch auch wenn ich f1 hasse^^


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ihr noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne nur pleite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, Formel 1 Geht erst wieder Ende März los, und Kaka ist der beste Fußballer derzeit, nicht umsonst hätte Man City 125 Mille gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

boah gründet doch einen formel 1 thread omg -.-


----------



## Kankru (30. Januar 2009)

Cooler Thread, nette Anregungen hier! Meine ist zwar nicht soooooooooooooo der Bringer, aber finds sie trotzdem schön!^^


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Ich war gerade bei der letzten Verlaufsumsetzung...Bluescreen >_<
Jetzt mach ich das gleiche nochma,wird warscheinlich nicht mal halbsogut,wie auch immer,afk.


----------



## Syane (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich war gerade bei der letzten Verlaufsumsetzung...Bluescreen >_<
> Jetzt mach ich das gleiche nochma,wird warscheinlich nicht mal halbsogut,wie auch immer,afk.



ärgerlich .... sowas ähnliches hatte ich gestern nach 8 stunden Template bauen x)


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Inzwischen hab ich 8 Sigs...wolln wa schon heute anfangen? *g* (Die Standartabgeber haben alle schon was gemacht.)


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

nee wir warten bis zum ende finde ich^^


----------



## Syane (30. Januar 2009)

Denke auch warten wirs ab .... aber das könnte die votes evtl auseinander ziehen ..sprich dann gewinnt wer mit 5 zu 3 zu3 zu3 zu2 zu1 zu2 zu0 ...


----------



## Zez (30. Januar 2009)

Bin für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

schleimer^^


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Übrigens,nochma zur Sicherheit.Ich hab nun die Sigs von:
Dracun,Kangrim,ZeZ,Mishua,Minastirit,Syane,Huntermoon,Chopi.
Fals jemand abgegeben hat aber nicht aufgezählt wurde,nochmal per Pm melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

ich freu mich schon^^



> Fals jemand nicht abgegeben aber nicht aufgezählt wurde,nochmal per Pm melden smile.gif



was sollte eigentlich das bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Kangrim soll mitmachen


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Übrigens,nochma zur Sicherheit.Ich hab nun die Sigs von:
> Dracun,Kangrim,ZeZ,Mishua,Minastirit,Syane,Huntermoon,Chopi.
> Fals jemand abgegeben hat aber nicht aufgezählt wurde,nochmal per Pm melden
> 
> ...



das du meins hast weis ich doch ausm irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@jokkerino deine bitten wurden erhöhrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bild aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

yippi yeah




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde sie gelungen. Comments please


----------



## Zez (30. Januar 2009)

Hmm, finde rechts zu leer, und die Render um die person gefallen mir nicht - finde sie nicht gelungen, tut mir leid, da waren deine bisherigen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

ach f*ck, also wieder an die arbeit


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> yippi yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lad die nie wieder bei Imageshack hoch,der Balken nervt doch nur >_> ( Abload.de und imagebanana.com sind gut)


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

oder verlinks einfach richtig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kukste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo finds etwas leer und viel zu bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

naja buffed erlaubt ja die guten dinge an imageshack NICHT -.-


Hmm hier wieder mal was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht, kann des aber ned begründen... irgendwie gefällts mir nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht, kann des aber ned begründen... irgendwie gefällts mir nicht.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> *naja buffed erlaubt ja die guten dinge an imageshack NICHT -.-*
> 
> 
> Hmm hier wieder mal was
> ...


http://www.imgimg.de/


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

warum isses noch nich 15 uhr?


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

aber bald^^


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wie findet ihr dat?? mir gefällt es..so langsam komm ich dahinter^^


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Ist bis jetzt deine beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Flage passt zwar nicht rein und die Sterne sind auch komisch,sieht,trotzdem ganz nice *g* (mach ma nen Rahmen drum)


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

stimmt wär ne massnahme^^ gut dann gibt es gleich ne v1.1^^

Hier haben wir v1.1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, mir Persönlich gefällst nicht soo, bin auch kein grosser USA/Comic fan xD


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

USA fan bin ich ja auch net ..i mag nur die Comics von Cap. America^^


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Schwarzer Rand,kein Ineinanderkopieren/weiches Licht Rahmen.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

und why keinen weiches licht?? so en blöder schwarzer rand find ich net stimmig mit dem pic^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

nurnoch 40 min bis zum sig-battle *minutenzähl*


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Jetzt brauch ich aber schnell ne Antwort.
Da wir diesmal 8 sigs haben,sollen alle 2 stimmen haben oder wie gewohnt eine?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich aber schnell ne Antwort.
> Da wir diesmal 8 sigs haben,sollen alle 2 stimmen haben oder wie gewohnt eine?


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Wir haben schon im Irc darüber geredet und nu frag ich nochmal hier.
Ist noch jemand der Ansicht,man sollte die Onepiecesig nachträglich disqualifizieren?
Denn es sollte der Render verarbeitet werden und nicht einfach eine alte Sig mit Titten genommen werden mit Platz für den Render...
Fals die Mehrheit jetzt denkt,ich habe nur Angst,die Sig würde gewinnen und ich nicht einsehen will,dass sie besser ist als meine,dann lass ich sie natürlich drin.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wir haben schon im Irc darüber geredet und nu frag ich nochmal hier.
> Ist noch jemand der Ansicht,man sollte die Onepiecesig nachträglich disqualifizieren?
> Denn es sollte der Render verarbeitet werden und nicht einfach eine alte Sig mit Titten genommen werden mit Platz für den Render...
> Fals die Mehrheit jetzt denkt,ich habe nur Angst,die Sig würde gewinnen und ich nicht einsehen will,dass sie besser ist als meine,dann lass ich sie natürlich drin.


wie schon geschrieben, bin fürs diskualifiziiere(oder wiemans schreibt) xD xD

EDIT: welcher channel?


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Hmmm, ist mir eigentlich egal, ist ja nur ein Wettbewerb - aber sollte eben nicht wieder vorkommen :/


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Sollte die drin bleiben sollte man auf jeden Fall die Regeln verschärfen, so dass so etwas nicht wieder vorkommt... sonst kann ich mir die "Beiträge" in nächsten Zeit schon vorstellen.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sollte die drin bleiben sollte man auf jeden Fall die Regeln verschärfen, so dass so etwas nicht wieder vorkommt... sonst kann ich mir die "Beiträge" in nächsten Zeit schon vorstellen.


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ich erst.

Lillie zustimmt <--


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

So,hab jetzt nochmal alles durchdacht.Einerseits ist es wirklich ziemlich asozial,mit so einer Signatur anzutreten (das sind genau 4 Arbeitsschritte und 5 Minuten Arbeit).Andererseits steht nirgendwo,das sowas verboten ist.Somit werde ich diese Sig nun drinbehalten,die Regeln werden wir aber viel genauer aufschreiben.
Mein Vorschlag:

*Render muss der Eyecatcher (warscheinlich Wort falsch benutzt, ich meine jedenfalls der Mittelpunkt) der Signatur sein.
Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES,das einen Mann (oder ne Lesbe,wat weiß ich) dazu bringen könnte,diese Signatur den anderen vorzuziehn,wie titten,hintern etc.) <-schlecht formuliert,da eine schöne Sig natürlich auch dazu bringt,diese Sig zu wählen.Ich hoffe,ihr wisst trotzdem was ich meine.
Keine Animation.
Keine Hilfe von anderen.Dazu zählt:

Keine Tutorialoutcomes.
Kein fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben,danach ist das ja egal).
*
Das wars erstmal,mehr Regeln werden warscheinlich noch folgen


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Keine Tutorialoutcomes.
> Kein fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben,danach ist das ja egal).
> [/b]
> 
> Das wars erstmal,mehr Regeln werden warscheinlich noch folgen


würd zumimindest das feedback von freunden/o.ä. zulassen...


_________

Erstell mir gran n wallpaper

(WIP)


----------



## Monoecus (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (31. Januar 2009)

Bin etwas verstört wegen des Wettbewerbs ..komme nach hause denke mir ..woah meine Signatur war bestimmt voll gut ...was ist xD Absolut grottig bewertet ...ich schau nach den Punkten ..Joa das die 2. 9 Punkte hat is verständlich.... scroll weiter runter ....wat 7 punkte für die6 oO   Klar die idee musst du erstma haben mit sowas an den Start zu gehen xD  Is ne Lustige sache dennoch etwas unfair ....verschärfte Regeln wie schon beschrieben ! ja dafür bin ich auch x)


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> würd zumimindest das feedback von freunden/o.ä. zulassen...


Alle User des Forums sind doch meine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hilfe von keinem.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Alle User des Forums sind doch meine Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich mein rl-freunde(wer sowas hatt xD)


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

okay Regeln sind akzeptiert & werden befolgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mal was neues gebastelt
flames eh kritik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razoth (31. Januar 2009)

was ist daran selbst gemacht?

(nicht wundern ist immer meine frage) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus find ich^^
besonders der verschwommene bg hinterm render ^^


----------



## Razoth (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> sieht gut aus find ich^^
> besonders der verschwommene bg hinterm render ^^



soweit ich weiß ist das en BG aus einem d3 wallpaper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

und wo is das jetzt schlimm??


----------



## Razoth (31. Januar 2009)

habe ich gesagt das das schlimm ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war nur ne feststellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

so, hier mein neues (selbstgemachtes) wallpaper:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. Januar 2009)

Mein experiment geht voll auf. Ich bin sehr zufried. Liegt wohl aber nur daran, dass ich Eigenartig bin.^^ Die Porn sig find ich ganz lustig. Eine Regellücke gefunden und genutzt. Schon für diese kreativität sollte sie drinn bleiben dürfen.^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

So mal ne Frage an euch, direkt aus dem Designthread - welche fandet ihr am besten?
Ich finde Sig 1 am besten, etwas Psychadelisch, passt aber total gut zu nem Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu finde ich das Feuer echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Kangrim komm in den Irc Channel^^

#Creativstylez

du auch ZeZ^^


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Mir hat die 7 am besten gefallen^^ sieht sehr stylisch aus...verdammt gut gemacht^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> So mal ne Frage an euch, direkt aus dem Designthread - welche fandet ihr am besten?
> Ich finde Sig 1 am besten, etwas Psychadelisch, passt aber total gut zu nem Troll
> 
> 
> ...


das erste hatt  mir auch am besten gefallen xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razoth schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist das en BG aus einem d3 wallpaper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap <3 diablo .. und warte immer noch auf 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte hier einmal kurz eine frage in den Raum werfen, undzwar folgende:

Kennt jemand ein wirklich Gutes und einsteigerfreundliches Tutorial bzw. "Anleitung" für Photoshop 6?
Ich hab mich selber auch schon umgeguckt aber kann mir jemand ein gutes empfehlen.
Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

So,  ein überarbeitetes wp, (kritik/lob erwünscht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Sieht ganz geil aus,aber die Regenbögen haste nicht gut hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Ahh X_X
Chopi 
ist
...
keine Milchtüte mehr
:[


Mach den hässlichen weg


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Mein neuer Ava ist ganz selbstgemacht. Das bin übrigens ich.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein neuer Ava ist ganz selbstgemacht. Das bin übrigens ich.


Warst du nichmal Dirk Bach?


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein neuer Ava ist ganz selbstgemacht. Das bin übrigens ich.


Ich fand die Milchtüte besser *g*


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein neuer Ava ist ganz selbstgemacht. Das bin übrigens ich.


gott bist du hässlich xD und dann noch so nen f1 typ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gott bist du hässlich xD und dann noch so nen f1 typ^^


FORMEL1 TYP? Oh gott minas du hast keine ahnung^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Lol dieses hässliche Face von Chopi PLUS Titel... xD


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lol dieses hässliche Face von Chopi PLUS Titel... xD


olol,garnicht gemerkt xD
Naja,solangsam pack ich wieder meine Milchtüte rein...


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ja die Milchtüte ist mir richtig sympathisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

So,mal etwas ganz anderes:
Einmal mit Typo,einmal ohne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (1. Februar 2009)

definitiv ohne typo


----------



## judgmentday (1. Februar 2009)

sind ja echt nen par gute designs dabei hab leider nicht so viel talent aber weiter so guck immer wieder gerne rein !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[smileys sind rein dekorativ hat nix mit dem thema oder meiner meinung zu tun]


----------



## Dracun (1. Februar 2009)

hey bin auch absoluter anfänger^^ also zeig uns ruhig deine arbeiten und wir werden dir sicherlich bzw eher die anderen hilfreiche tips geben.. und du wirst es dann auch lernen also ruhig keine angst^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Naja du hast jedenfalls den Wettbewerb gewonnen^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Februar 2009)

Hier bitte um Meinungen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und extra für chopi Cap America mit schwarzen Rand was mMn ziemlich beschissen aussieht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier die Version die ich persönlich besser finde^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

SO, hab beschlossen, nach jedem GFXbattle meine EInsendung bis zum nächsten in der Sig zu tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. Februar 2009)

löl so gehe jetzt mal zu meiner frau ...bis morgen leutz man liest sich^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Mal ne frage an Sig 1^^Kam dieses Feuer nicht schon im 1. Battle vor?


----------



## Dracun (1. Februar 2009)

frag das doch besser denjenigen der es auch gemacht hat^^ also nenn namen^^


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier einmal kurz eine frage in den Raum werfen, undzwar folgende:
> 
> Kennt jemand ein wirklich Gutes und einsteigerfreundliches Tutorial bzw. "Anleitung" für Photoshop 6?
> Ich hab mich selber auch schon umgeguckt aber kann mir jemand ein gutes empfehlen.
> ...



Frage nochmal da mir keiner geantwortet hatte. Sorry :/


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Neue version,jetzt seh ich erst wie scheisse die alte war xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

schön^^nunja, du hast ja meine ratschläge ^^
Ps: vllt, VLLT was einbauen rechts, ich denk da passt noch was rein


----------



## Kangrim (1. Februar 2009)

Muhaha zum glück bin ich letzter geworden. Meine Sig hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen aber war halt son 0815 Zeug. Da ich keine Stimme bekommen hab zeigt mir das, das meine vorigen doch besser waren und ich also lieber bei meiner alten art bleiben soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

und ich konnte zeigen das die com nicht wirklich zum bewerten taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wayne auf gute arbeit .. solange das bild am ende so ausschaut wie es die wollen gewinnts ..

und ja meins ist nummer 6 .. und nö ich hab kein schlechtes gewissen. das was ich wissen und testen wolte hab ich erreicht


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an Sig 1^^Kam dieses Feuer nicht schon im 1. Battle vor?


hä?
Wenn ja, is n Gimp-Brush...
MEINE
|
|
|
\/​


chopi schrieb:


> Sig1
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und ja meins ist nummer 6 .. und nö ich hab kein schlechtes gewissen. das was ich wissen und testen wolte hab ich erreicht


Aus diesem Grund dachte ich, dass jemand anderes diese Signatur gemacht hat :>

Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn schon die Stammleute aus dem Thread solche Dinger abziehen und der Meinung sind, dass die Community nicht zum bewerten taugt, dann zieht euch mit eurem Wettbewerb doch bitte in ein Fachforum zurück und unterlaßt es hier. Danke.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

meins wurde ja nicht erster .. also wurde doch etwas besser bewertet als ich dachte.
ausserdem ist es nicht meine idee gewesen mit dem wettbewerb ich mach lediglich mit und halte mich an die gegebenen regeln ..


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage an Sig 1^^Kam dieses Feuer nicht schon im 1. Battle vor?


ne hab nachgeguckt, kommt nich vor weder im ersten [klick] noch im zweiten [klick] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und ich konnte zeigen das die com nicht wirklich zum bewerten taugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wusste es ich wusste es ich wusste xD

mhm wärest ihr alle 18 oder älter könntet ihr aufs woh board gehen. Dort ind ziemlich gute gfxler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und ich konnte zeigen das die com nicht wirklich zum bewerten taugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja das des hier net GFX Sector is, wissen wir alle^^
es is ja nur (zumindest für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) fun wenn ich vernünftige und relevante Kritik bzw Bewertungen haben möchte, dann poste ich meine sigs bei GFX sector ^^


----------



## Syane (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ... wenn ich vernünftige und relevante Kritik bzw Bewertungen haben möchte, dann poste ich meine sigs bei GFX sector ^^




Dann kann man den thread hier btw zu machen... weil er dann nur nen weiterer "nachtschwärmer spam thread is"


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

warum?? ich meinte eher die bewertungen im Battle Thread^^ net hier........... hier denke bzw erwarte ich schon vernünftige antworten^^ minas meinte halt eher den Battle gfx^^

also net gleich beleidigt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(spaaß)^^


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Ich seh den Thread hier ehrlich gesagt als erste Hürde an *g*
Gefällt es den Leuten hier,kann ich die Sig in nem anderen Forum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

i meine ja den BattleThread^^..net den Designthread denn hier gibt es vernünftige & konstruktive Kritik^^ im BattleThread geht es ums aussehen etc...aber in nem Forum das sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt bekommst du schon ganz andere Bewertungen bzw. Kritik^^


----------



## Vartez (2. Februar 2009)

Neuste sig bwerten pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Der Render ist nicht eingearbeitet,schlagschatten+schein nach aussen machen es nicht gerade besser.
Kopf liegt frei,ist gut,aber der C4D liegt auf dem Körper,is auch nicht die beste Lösung.
Die Größe gefällt mir nicht,aber das ist warscheinlich Geschmackssache.
Die Typo ist unlesbar ung zu groß in einem o.0
Naja...meine Meinung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ne hab nachgeguckt, kommt nich vor weder im ersten [klick] noch im zweiten [klick]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh danke^^Dachte eben, das is das gleiche Feuer wie aus dem ersten Bild von[klick] *g* 

danke für Aufklärung :>


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *Der Render ist nicht eingearbeitet,schlagschatten+schein nach aussen machen es nicht gerade besser.*da hat er recht...vllt wäre es sinnvoll en C4D zu nehmen der farblich zu dem BG passt
> *Kopf liegt frei,ist gut,aber der C4D liegt auf dem Körper,is auch nicht die beste Lösung.*_den fehler hatte ich bei ner Link Sig auch gemacht^^ setz den render vor dat C4D_
> Die Größe gefällt mir nicht,aber das ist warscheinlich Geschmackssache.
> *Die Typo ist unlesbar *und zu groß in einem o.0 _Andere Farbe nehmen und durch Ebeneneigenschaften hervorheben^^_
> Naja...meine Meinung.




Meine kleine Meinung^^

ich bin dat _kursive_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh danke^^Dachte eben, das is das gleiche Feuer wie aus dem ersten Bild von[klick] *g*
> 
> danke für Aufklärung :>


kein problem


----------



## Kangrim (3. Februar 2009)

Dracun benutz deine Wettbewerbs Signatur. Find ich besser als Link.^^


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal an ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gewagt und ne Sig gemacht. Is für die meisten wohl eine 2 min. noob Signatur aber ich fands relativ schwer überhauptmal zu kapieren wie ich was ausschneide xD


Also hier isse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Originalbild von Google war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit nicht zu hart mit mir ich bin Anfänger ^^


Ich wollte eigentlich noch was mit dem Armband machen also irgendwie einfärben oder so aber mir fällt das nich so viel ein. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal an ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gewagt und ne Sig gemacht. Is für die meisten wohl eine 2 min. noob Signatur aber ich fands relativ schwer überhauptmal zu kapieren wie ich was ausschneide xD
> 
> 
> Also hier isse:
> ...



ich würd den armreif (wieder) blau machen...


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Ne den Armreif auch Gelb ..das beißt sich sonst ;D

BTW ..die is doch noch keine 18!


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Das is ne bekannte Schauspielerin die is 100% über 18 xD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

und mir fällt grad noch ein: heb das Haxxler evtl noch n bisl vor...


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> und mir fällt grad noch ein: heb das Haxxler evtl noch n bisl vor...


Ich finds ganz cool so.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Joa, das wollte ich auch nicht so auffällig haben.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

kk, habs aber fast übersehen


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

ich auch,ist doch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

hätts auch so blass gelassen ...


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

MAcht mal nen vorschlag, was ich mir als sig machen könnte!


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Mach mal nen Vorschlag,was der Designthread für eine Sig für dich machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

hrhr :> Und die beste suchst dir dann aus x)


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

naja, sollte nicht zu bunt sein und evtl was HIERMIT zutun haben


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Ok, Armband hab ich jetzt mal gelb gemacht. Sieht schon gleich besser aus find ich.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

wer is das überhaupt?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Hier meine neuegemachte sig, unspäktakulär, aber mir gefällts...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Was heißt der Spruch? Kann ich net lesen (Linsen vergessen^^)


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

UAAAH DR HOUSE MACH DES WEG^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was heißt der SPruch? Kann ich net lesen (Linsen vergessen^^)


Is aus nem Sabaton lied (burn your crosses)



Razyl schrieb:


> UAAAH DR HOUSE MACH DES WEG^^


Du magst kein Dr.House 0.°


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Du magst kein Dr.House 0.°


Wer mag kein Dr. House? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Hunter, thx


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Du magst kein Dr.House 0.°


Ja ich mag kein Dr. House - die Serie ist mist


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

/sign


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ich mag kein Dr. House - die Serie ist mist


Sakrileg! xD xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Wie gut, dass wir hier aber über Grafiken reden und nicht über den Seriengeschmack :>


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass wir hier aber über Grafiken reden und nicht über den Seriengeschmack :>


ja

bdw: wo sind eigentlich dein Ava und deine Sig hin???


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wer is das überhaupt?


Devon Aoki


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Devon Aoki


bekannt dürch?


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> bekannt dürch?


Hm...Dead or Alive, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Sin City... google doch einfach xD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hm...Dead or Alive, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Sin City... google doch einfach xD


gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, aber `BTT!


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon findest du ned das der  Nachtschwärmer thread zum viel rumspammen reicht ?

Das is zuviel small talk und hat auch langsam nix mehr mit den Signaturen oder Bildern zu tun wenn ich mir die lezte seite so ansehe... Postcounter pushen kannst ja von 21-6


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

@syane:
leider ist auf meine neue sig nur die zwei unteren reaktionen gekommen...


Lisutari schrieb:


> Was heißt der Spruch? Kann ich net lesen (Linsen vergessen^^)






Razyl schrieb:


> UAAAH DR HOUSE MACH DES WEG^^


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Einfach nich weiter auf sowas drauf eingehen ...

...wollte halt nur wissen obs ned langsam mal reicht ...denke das wollte Lillyan weiter oben auch damit andeuten.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

An sich find ich die Sig ja nich schlecht auch wenn ich kein Dr. House fan bin aber is halt schon bissl groß find ich.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

ok, dann jetzt was konstrukties. abgesehen davon das ich House nicht mag find ichs nicht schlecht, die augen sehen, finde ich, super aus mit diesem blau, ist das eigentlich das gleiche blau wie das Hemnd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und spruch...was soll man sagen, kannste ja eig jeden nehmen sozusagen ne signatur für alle fälle^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> super aus mit diesem blau, ist das eigentlich das gleiche blau wie das Hemnd?


thx, hab ich selbst so weiter-bearbeitet [orginal], das mit dem hemd war nicht beabsichtigt xD, ist aber ganz schön...


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Sieht eh sexy aus^^


----------



## BabyMilk (3. Februar 2009)

http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firecircleve9.jpg

Mal was entworfenes von mir.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firecircleve9.jpg
> 
> Mal was entworfenes von mir.


naja, nicht sehr gut, srry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verbesserungsvorschläge:
1. den Kreis rund machen
2. die Flammen besser einarbeiten
3. Rand vom Kreis "Glätten"->fliessender übergang...
4. Wo anders Uploaden! [Mein Tipp PiC.LEECH.IT]


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Wo ist da ein Render? o.0


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein Render? o.0


mein die flamme in der mitte...


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Ist das mit Paint gemacht?
Nein Scherz ich kann es selber nicht besser.
Also ich rate dir Flamme mehr einarbeiten und anderen Hintergrund wählen.
Der Render ist auch nicht so mein Fall. (Wenn die Flamme der Render ist.)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal an ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gewagt und ne Sig gemacht. Is für die meisten wohl eine 2 min. noob Signatur aber ich fands relativ schwer überhauptmal zu kapieren wie ich was ausschneide xD
> 
> 
> Also hier isse:
> ...



was ist das für eine?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rest gelesen hmm dead or alive... ah genau der film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sah sie aber irgendwie schlechter aus ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

*hust*


Minastirit schrieb:


> was ist das für eine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Haxxler schrieb:


> Devon Aoki


----------



## judgmentday (3. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte mal wissen kann einer nen Webseiten design erstellen wenn ja kann er hier ja paar entwürfe posten ich würde mich freuen !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Falschen Smiley benutzt.
Naja,Webdesigns kann ich trotzdem keine *g*


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen kann einer nen Webseiten design erstellen wenn ja kann er hier ja paar entwürfe posten ich würde mich freuen !


Für? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lillyan, schönen neuen Ava und Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Sooooo, auchmal wat neues von mir...

Ohne Typo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Typo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinungsfeuer frei! :>


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus...auch der wassertropfen effekt vom haar kommt gut rüber farblich einwand frei....ich würd vllt die typo nur ne nuance hervorheben^^

Ansonsten ....WOW absolut geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Sooooo, auchmal wat neues von mir...
> 
> Ohne Typo:
> 
> ...


find ich schaut ganz n1 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit typo ist bisle nunja nidsogut^^


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Darum auch zwei ..weil mit Typo tu ich mich immer so schwer ...oder verhau es vollkommen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

wer nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw dracun wann fängt baTTle an? ^^ will mal anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Diesesmal was anständiges Mina :>

...soll heißen Regelwerk schön aufschreiben x)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

ich habe mich immer an die regeln gehalten ...


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Ja hast du ..die idee sowas zu "bringen" is ja auch geil gewesen x) 


Dennoch ...wars nicht fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

das leben ist kein pony hof (zum glück sonst würd ich mich erschiessen xD)
mit fairness gewinnt man selten in dieser welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Ohne hast du auch nid gewonnen -.-


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

jap xD aber will gar nid gewinnen
soll ja spass machen
wenns mir keinen spass machen würde hätt ich schon lange aufgehört


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Heute abend poste ich dat Regelwerk^^ keine sorge mein freund....hab euch net vergessen^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Hey^^wollt ihr mir ne neue Sig basteln? Wenn wer Bock hat, hätte ich gerne eine Sig mit ner Anime-Frau, klein und süss...alles andere steht euch frei^^

hab irgendwo gelesen das man euch fragen kann :>

Ich danke schon im Vorraus^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

wenn du dafür den ava auch noch änderst vlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey^^wollt ihr mir ne neue Sig basteln? Wenn wer Bock hat, hätte ich gerne eine Sig mit ner Anime-Frau, klein und süss...alles andere steht euch frei^^
> 
> hab irgendwo gelesen das man euch fragen kann :>
> 
> Ich danke schon im Vorraus^^


inwiefern "süss"


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> inwiefern "süss"


"nuttig"
hm,vllt mach ich eine,vieleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Ich werd dir ne Sig+Ava machen... dauert aber nen bisschen ;D


----------



## Melih (4. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich werd dir ne Sig+Ava machen... dauert aber nen bisschen ;D



aber man sollte keine geschlechtsteile sehen, und kleidung sollte sie auch anhaben (nurn schlüpfer reicht nicht)


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Haha ^^

...sicher sicher ...was anderes würd ich auch ned machen oO


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Versteh sowieso nicht warum hier alle immer so freizügige Sigs haben müssen *hust*


----------



## Melih (4. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Haha ^^
> 
> ...sicher sicher ...was anderes würd ich auch ned machen oO


gibt ja welche die sich ausversehen an sowas vergreifen und schwups die wups hat man eine verwarnung : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "nuttig"
> hm,vllt mach ich eine,vieleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hätt ich genug bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Wann Dracun wohl nach hause kommt...


----------



## Melih (4. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da hätt ich genug bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso muss ich jetzt lachen und weinen gleichzeitig? o_0


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

darf ich keine ecci bilder haben? ..
wer sagt immer gleich naktfotos .. tse


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "nuttig"


Also sowas wie Sig 6 aus 3. Wettbewerb bitte NICHT, oder auch sowas wie die Sig von Melih will ich auch ned.


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Keine Sorge ...werd schon was süßes machen ...nur durchforste ich gerade meine render sammlung nach was passendem ....evtl render ich auch selbst was ;D


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Du meinst,du schneidest etwas aus,rendern kannste mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

1. ja das meinte ich   2. kann ich wohl!   3. Selbst wenn 2. nicht stimmt würd ichs nich zugeben ...rückziehermachen is ned.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

oh hoffentlich wird das was^^
Btw: wer macht mir jezz ne Sig? Du Syane? oder macht wer auch noch eine für mich? 
Nunja, es reicht eig. wenn nur Syane eine macht^^


Nunja viel Glück!


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Ja, also ich mache dir eine :>


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Benji,such ma auf Planetrenders ein Animebabe,das dir gefällt,dann weiß ich wenigstens was ich verarbeiten soll.


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

*Neues Signaturenbattle o.0*
(Geht auch kleiner->)Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px

Render:

Nr.1; Will Smith aus I Am Legend 
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/will47870c4cpng.png
Nr.2  Leon S. Kennendy aus RE 4 
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/LeonRE4pnga6ca425apng.png
hg b 
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/SplinterCell35d7fba4png.png​Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pm an mich),danach wird der Thread aufgemacht.
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um 20 Uhr.

*Verschärfte Regeln:


Render muss der Eyecatcher von der Signatur sein.
Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts) <-Damit ist gemein das es verboten ist  halbnackte Wesen sei es männlich oder weiblich darzustellen um die Signatur aufzuwerten.
Keine Animation.
Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
a) Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
b) Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben, danach ist das ja egal).​*


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Perfekte Mischung deiner und meiner Worte gewählt *g*
Nette Render,mal sehn was man damit anstellen kann.


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Freut mich das dir die leicht veränderte Version gefällt^^


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Jaha So Benji .... ich weis das ist ganz ganz ganz sicher nicht das was du dir vorgestellt hast ....hatte vorher auch ne total andere idee im Kopf ... aber das war mir dann zu Monoton zu dem was ich sonst mache ... wenns dir nicht zusagt brauchst dus nicht annehmen bin dir da auch nicht böse ...aber es hebt sich definitiv von den anderen Signaturen des Forums ab ;D

Nicht das du glaubst ich habe mir keine Mühe gegeben! Ich habe versucht mein bestes zu geben und dir was schönes zu erstellen.


#1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






#2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Info: 200x400 px ForenGröße  -Transparenter Hintergrund-



Noch nen Ava ...aber den brauchst du ned benutzen oderso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#Ava



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



info: 99x99 px ForenGröße




Ja und natürrlich ist auch die Kritik der anderen gefragt hrhr ...ich finds toll :>

Und wie gesagt Benji ..wenn du sie ned haben willst ..ist das kein Problem.



So bin ne DvD guggen afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich bin voll zufrieden mit deiner Arbeit^^

Mir gefällt vorallem die 2. Sig und werde sie zu meiner aneignen. Den Avatar werde ich auch benutzen, aber hier wäre mir eine..weniger anzügliche Person lieber^^

Also, suer Bilder, wer nen anderen Ava erstellen will darf sie mir gerne konzipieren. Ich werde eure Arbeit garantiert nicht ignorieren.
Oh vielen Dank.

btw. Den Luckystar auszuwählen war ne gute Idee von dir^^Einer der Animes die noch auf meiner Liste stehen die ich mir bald ansehen werde.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Da du ja nur noch nen Ava wolltest und dir Luckystar gefällt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub,ich muss noch einen machen,der sieht ja schlimm aus xD


----------



## Vartez (4. Februar 2009)

auf an die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Wettbewerb


----------



## Syane (4. Februar 2009)

Sooo re ..freut mich das es dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ava ist auch aus Lucky Star... aber wie du bemerkt hast ja etwas anzüglicher. Findet sich bestimmt jemand der dir noch einen Macht ..Chopi is ja schon dran x)


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

Jau^^Ich bin voll glücklich das ihr mir hierbei hilft^^

Der Ava der du, chopi, gemacht hast sieht tatsächlich so aus wie du ihn bewertet hast. Aber lass dich nicht abschrecken, ich glaube an dich, das schaffst du schon.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

cuul lucky star 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von denen hab ich auch noch 100pics aufm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 die sendung 

hmm dann ma ran ans battleeeee^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chopi meinte meine alten bilder sahen besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ich mal alte gemacht .. ACH MMIST
jetzt hab ichs gepostet und muss ein anderes einschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Oi    :O    das schaut genauso aus wie das was ich gemacht hab ! Nachmacher!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

hab mit nem tut gearbeitet *g*


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Tutorial outcomes sind ehh verPoten ! *mit dem Finger zeig*


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2009)

is aber mein tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kuk:

Man nimmt den render
macht doppelklick in der rechten leiste da
macht schein nach innen und nach aussen
fügt nen bg dazu der nid passt
dazu noch nen dämlichen text

fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

..ich hatte ja keine Ahnung oO


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

Hatte gerade langeweile also neues Ava und neue Sig ganz im Sinne von The Spirit. Richtig guter Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe man hat mich nicht vergessen^^naja egal.

ich beanspruche eure Aufmerksamkeit für 30 Sek.

Könnt ihr mir nen neues Profil-Bild für mein Mybuffed.de profil machen? Etwas mit Anime, Blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe^^Alles andere steht euch frei, dürft auch gerne ne andere Farbe verwenden (xD).
Ich bin ja hier an der richtigen Stelle um sowas zu fragen :0) oder?

Nunja, viel Spass beim Kreieren^^ Jeder der Lust hat darf mir eins machen^^wenn mir eins besser gefällt werde ich dieses aussuchen, wenn mehr als einer mir eins machn^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man hat mich nicht vergessen^^naja egal.
> 
> ich beanspruche eure Aufmerksamkeit für 30 Sek.
> 
> ...



Was soll darauf zu sehen sein? Wahrscheinlich ein sexy Anime mädchen oder vieleicht doch etwas cooles oder schauriges? Musst schon umschreiben was du haben möchtest. Die Größe wäre auch nicht schlecht zu wissen.


----------



## Mondaine (8. Februar 2009)

unser neuer Gildenbanner für Darkfall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Nunja^^Wie gross ist die Grösse für ein Mybuffed.de ProfilBild? iCh kann die Pixel nicht mit meinem Augenmass berechnen...

Nunja, was cooles oder süsses. nen Mädchen^^die sehen in Anime-Style einfach viel besser aus als Jungs^^

oh btw: Sieht toll aus :> Aber e is in der Mitte zu leer, da muss noch was hin


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Sind myBuffed Profilbilder ned so groß wie Avatare?


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Sind myBuffed Profilbilder ned so groß wie Avatare?



Öh nein siehe meins oder alle anderen^^


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Hehe cool

Riesenbild inc.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Noch ne frage. Süß im sinne von niedlich oder süß im sinne von sexy?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

1mal niedlich bitte^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Ok da du sowieso grade den Lucky star style hast hab ich mal was passendes dazu gemacht.
Hier einmal ohne schrift:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier einmal mit schrift:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hier noch was zum ausweichen. Es ist zwar nicht Blau aber vieleicht gefällt es dir trozdem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte dir keines davon gefallen beschreibe deine Ideen ausführlicher und ich werd mich nochmal drannsetzen.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt die erste am besten^^allerdings hätte ich wie in #2 auch den Namen, aber der auf #2 sieht nicht toll aus (den Typo mein ich) kannste nen anderen hinmachen?also andere Schrift?


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die erste am besten^^allerdings hätte ich wie in #2 auch den Namen, aber der auf #2 sieht nicht toll aus (den Typo mein ich) kannste nen anderen hinmachen?also andere Schrift?



Soll sie trozdem noch vertikal sein?
Also von oben nach unten^^


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Kangrim?

Was istn das fürn Brush beim Blauen bild auf dem Bg (in weiß) Hinter dem Render?

Oder hm beim 2. Hinguggen ..ist das einfach nur der BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Weil suche so einen Brush :>


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Kangrim?
> 
> Was istn das fürn Brush beim Blauen bild auf dem Bg (in weiß) Hinter dem Render?
> 
> ...




Die waren schon im Bg drinnen aber ich hab mal was für dich rausgesucht was dem ähnelt.^^
http://qbrushes.com/plants/vector-flowers/


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

immer noch vertikal :> Vertikal sieht schon gut aus, nur die Schrift gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

WAH ! Danke Kangrim die sind echt Super !  <3


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> immer noch vertikal :> Vertikal sieht schon gut aus, nur die Schrift gefällt mir nicht



Hast du irgendwelche vorschläge wie sie aussehen soll?
Wenn ja dann schreib die vorschläge dann such ich eine Schrift die passt.

Oder du kannst ja auch selber mal suchen aber sollte es dir zuviel arbeit sein kann ich das auch machen.^^
http://www.dafont.com/


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Uff... is mir zuviel Arbeit xD ne, such dir was aus das Vertikal gut aussieht und man lesen kann^^Ich hatte eben ne Zeit lang bis ich es lesen konnte


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Die 9 kann ich schlecht lesen aber der Rest is gut^^die nehm ich :>


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die 9 kann ich schlecht lesen aber der Rest is gut^^die nehm ich :>



Jetzt wo du eins hast werd ich mir auch mal eines machen müssen xD


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Na ja das der GFX Battle IV Thread schon zu is (was mich sehr wundert) kommt hier die Auflösung:

PLatz 1 mit 14 Stimmen (32,56%) hat Signatur 9 = Chopi http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleJ698c426epng.png
Platz 2 mit 8 Stimmen (18,60%) hat Signatur 7 = Huntermoon http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleE595902ccpng.png
Platz 3 mit 5 Stimmen (11,63%) hat Signatur 6 = Minastirit http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleDb123beadjpg.jpg
Platz 3 mit 5 Stimmen (11,63%) hat Signatur 5 = Kangrim http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleHe07c6f79jpg.jpg
Platz 4 mit 4 Stimmen (9,30%) hat Signatur 4 = Haxxler http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/gfxbattleCad78de18jpg.jpg
Platz 5 mit 3 Stimmen (6,98%) hat Signatur 8 = Dracun http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleI5398bb4apng.png
Platz 6 mit 2 Stimmen (4,65 %) hat Signatur 3 = Vartez http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleAe890c855jpg.jpg
Platz 6 mit 2 Stimmen (4,65 %) hat Signatur 2 = Syane http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleB396f4632png.png
Platz 7 mit 0 Stimmen (0,00 %) hat Signatur 1 = EXclaw http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleGeb7213fejpg.jpg

Das heißt Chopi darf als nächstes^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Ich teil mir den Platz mit Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Btw Chopi. In dem du alles bewertest außer deine eigene Signatur outest du deine gleichzeitig...
Ist mir schon beim letzten Battle aufgefallen und ich empfinde es nicht wirklich als positiv...


Chopi schrieb:


> Achtung,am besten erst nach dem voten lesen tongue.gif
> 
> So,dann wollen wir mal mit Ehrlichkeit manipulieren *g*
> 1.Will in verschwommen kommt nicht gut,C4D liegt auf dem Render und die Typo "power of Light" auf ner dunklen Sig o.0
> ...





Btw hab ich ein Banner entworfen für meine mybuffed seite. Wenn ihr es sehen wollt müsst ihr einfach nur mal auf meine Signatur klicken.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

O rly? Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich seh eh keinen Sinn darin,das alles anonym zu machen,was soll das bringen?
Und wenn ich alle bewerte will ich halt zu meiner nichts sagen,dann sag ich halt,welche von mir ist.Meinste,ich hab deshalb mehr Stimmen bekommen?


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> O rly? Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja man sollte sich schon an die regeln halten. Es kann immer sein das ein user für den einen mehr sympatie aufbringt als für den anderen aber wenn du dir das nichtmal selber denken kannst :/


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

Ich mag Chopi nich hab trotzdem für seine Sig gevotet schon vor seinem Post weil die einfach am besten war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (8. Februar 2009)

DotA-Themed-Signatur von mir(Ich find die relativ gut aber mal sehen was ihr denkt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Grandiose ArtWork ist übrigens von hangmehigh13 auf DeviantArt


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> DotA-Themed-Signatur von mir(Ich find die relativ gut aber mal sehen was ihr denkt)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Sig ist schön stimmig.
Alles sehr gut eingearbeitet.
Und sogar die Schrift passt was sehr schwer zu machen ist. Meistens zieht die schrift das ganze bild runter aber hier passt es einfach. Btw mag ich Trolle.^^


----------



## Zorkal (8. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Die Sig ist schön stimmig.
> Alles sehr gut eingearbeitet.
> Und sogar die Schrift passt was sehr schwer zu machen ist. Meistens zieht die schrift das ganze bild runter aber hier passt es einfach. Btw mag ich Trolle.^^


Danke für das positive Feedback
Noch mehr,bitte!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja man sollte sich schon an die regeln halten. Es kann immer sein das ein user für den einen mehr sympatie aufbringt als für den anderen aber wenn du dir das nichtmal selber denken kannst :/



dann hätt ich 0 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allgemein bewerte ich die sigs da nicht
kann man ja am ende machen

und ehrlich gesagt .. ich mag will smith nicht ... wär nur schon deswegen gegen das bild gewesen ...
i am legend ist irgendwie so öde und handcock ist noch schlimmer ... seine alten filme waren gut aber nun wirds nur noch schlimmer ..

und da man nicht für sich klickt find ich doof .. hab ich für kangrim geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Boa ey ich sitz grad iner Schule ..langeweile ..Exel ..ich sterbe !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...das ist aus meiner Langeweile Entstanden ...sollte zwar Exel "lernen" aber wenn ich noch mehr Zeilen und Spalten sehe kotze ich ...


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Boa ey ich sitz grad iner Schule ..langeweile ..Exel ..ich sterbe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




xD
Naja ist nicht so mein geschmack aber die augen unten die nicht zu dem betrachter sondern zum leuchten schauen find ichr echt nett. Ich hoffe du hast die durch perspektivisch verzerren so gemacht und nicht einfach von irgendwo geladen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Boa ey ich sitz grad iner Schule ..langeweile ..Exel ..ich sterbe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/klugscheiss, Es heisst *Excel*!!!!!


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht mehr. War es Chopi der keine Anime render mochte?^^


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Mal was anderes.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das original


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mal was anderes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Beleuchtung, schöner Schatteneffekt und schön eingearbeitet. Die schmetterlinge passen mir zwar nicht so gut aber das kann einfach daran liegen das ich nicht so der Schmetterling fan bin.^^ Tiefe und atmosphäre vorhanden. 

N1


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht mehr. War es Chopi der keine Anime render mochte?^^


Ich find die auch scheiße:>


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich find die auch scheiße:>



Naja ich hab das eigentlich nur gefragt weil er als nächstes mit render stellen drann ist und wir hatten schon ne weile keine animerender mehr. Sollten ein paar richtig gute animerender kommen könnte ich vieleicht mal wieder eines meiner Kunstwerke vollbringen.^^


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

re von der schule...Das Bild von lillyan gefällt mir echt gut ...das einzige sind die schmetterlinge...die sehen echt eingefügt aus ...

und @ Excel ...ja ich kanns kaum :> weils mich sowas von NICHT interessiert ...

Und zu den Augen ...das ist nur 1xdasselbe AUge ganz oft Kopiert und ja verzerrt Kangrim ^^^


BTW ...für Anime Render wär ich beim nächsten mal auch ...mit den Rl pics von leztens konnte ich einfach nix anfangen : /


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Ihr Bobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten find ich gute CutOuts aus Artworks oder Fotos.Wobei ich die Comiccharaktere die ich momentan verarbeite auch gut finde.

Aktuell bastel ich hierdran(Typo und ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Schaut aus wie von den Powerpuff Girls *duck*


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ihr Bobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist das o.0


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein Faceless One aus WC3 in Comiclook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:Zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Achso...


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Achso...


Ironie?:>
In WoW gibts die Dinger auch,glaub ich(Spielt hier eigentlich noch jemand?)


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

WoW ..hm ne ..das is zu mainstream geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ironie?:>
> In WoW gibts die Dinger auch,glaub ich(Spielt hier eigentlich noch jemand?)


bin da erst lvl 65...
wc3 ja, ich erinnere mich...

Achja, falls es anders rübergekommen is: ich find es sieht gut aus...


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

Ihr wollt Animerender? Mal sehn...warscheinlich nicht 
Btw,ich such und gebe die Render warscheinlich gleich raus,wollts eigentlich schon gestern machen,aber keine Lust gehabt


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Schon? Kewl. Und DOch Anime :< Oder wenogstens ned RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Animerender? Mal sehn...warscheinlich nicht
> Btw,ich such und gebe die Render warscheinlich gleich raus,wollts eigentlich schon gestern machen,aber keine Lust gehabt


mach ein anime-render, damit (fast) alle animerender nehmen und ich die anime-hasser-stimmen krig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Wenns scheiße aussieht bringts dir trozdem nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..außer hast irgendwo Titten im Bild


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wenns scheiße aussieht bringts dir trozdem nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also chopi, wehe es sieht sche*se aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

^Hrhr ich meinte zwar das outcome am ende aber ok :>


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ^Hrhr ich meinte zwar das outcome am ende aber ok :>


*verbesser*
wehe mein werk sieht am ende sche*sse aus, chopi, oder... xD


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

*Neues Battle o.0*
Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px

Und nun die Render:
Ist das nicht der eine Typ aus Tekken?
Bart Simpson >_>
Ihr wollt Anime? ...Zorro o.0
Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag *15* Uhr (Signaturen per Pm an mich),danach wird der Thread aufgemacht.
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um *Lilly sagt,bis 15 Uhr...also irgendwann Sonntag nachmittag* Uhr.

_*Regeln 0.0
   1. Render muss das wichtigste in der Signatur sein.
   2. Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts) <-Damit ist gemein das es verboten ist halbnackte Wesen sei es männlich oder weiblich darzustellen um die Signatur aufzuwerten.
   3. Keine Animation.
   4. Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
a) Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
b) Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben, danach ist das ja egal).*_

So,möge der mit den meisten Fakeaccounts gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *Neues Battle o.0*
> [GANZVIELTEXT]​


Hallelulia! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (9. Februar 2009)

Ichb ekomm nie mit wer jz gewonnen hat...


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab neue Ding aufgemacht,also hab ich das letzte gewonnen.
Das vorletzte gewann Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab neue Ding aufgemacht,also hab ich das letzte gewonnen.
> Das vorletzte gewann Dracun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur doofe Render,find ich:/


----------



## Lisutari (9. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Nur doofe Render,find ich:/


Dann ists ne Herausforderung =P


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Geile Signaturen Zorkal oO..
Magst mir nicht zufällig verraten wo du die Render/Bilder der Wc3/DotA-Charaktere her hast, oder? ;D


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

darf man äusern, welchen render man am besten findet?(anonymität in den abgaben und so?


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Schaut euch die letzten Antworten an im vorherigen GFX-Battle^^dort wurde gepostet wer gewonnen hat und wer wievielter wurde^^


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Warum sollte man das tun? Das hier ist ein Designthread in dem man die eigenen Bilder vorstellen und bewerten lassen kann... kein Spamthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

so, ich bin mal raus n paar bilder für sigs und so machen...


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na ja das der GFX Battle IV Thread schon zu is (was mich sehr wundert) kommt hier die Auflösung:
> 
> PLatz 1 mit 14 Stimmen (32,56%) hat Signatur 9 = Chopi http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleJ698c426epng.png
> Platz 2 mit 8 Stimmen (18,60%) hat Signatur 7 = Huntermoon http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/GFXBattleE595902ccpng.png
> ...


Hier im Fred sieht man/frau dat auch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan warum hattest du eigentlich gestern den Battle Fred so früh schon zu gemacht?? war net abgemacht bis 20 Uhr?? hatte mich gestern halt en bissel verwundert^^


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> so, ich bin mal raus n paar bilder für sigs und so machen...


bei dem wetter doch lieber nicht *über den regen fluch*


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

24 Stunden hab ich von Anfang an gesagt. Gehört hier aber auch nicht hin, sowas klärt man per PN... und jetzt bitte endlich Ende mit dem Spam hier!


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mal versuchen ein Bild zu scannen^^Wenn der Notebook vom Vati noch hier ist, werde ich euch ein super Bild zeigen, das ich selber gezeichnet hab


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal versuchen ein Bild zu scannen^^Wenn der Notebook vom Vati noch hier ist, werde ich euch ein super Bild zeigen, das ich selber gezeichnet hab


*vorfreu*


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

So, gleich kommts^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

...frage, wo kann ich ein BIld mit mehr als 15 MB hochladen?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Du könntest es einfach komprimieren, eine gescheite Größe einstellen und dann ein .jpg draus machen..
Wasn das bitte fürn Bild, nen .tif oder wie? O_o


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Verkleinern wäre doof... da man dann weniger erkennt weil es gezeichnet ist mit Bleistift.
Edit: Glaub ich habs jezz^^Hab nen Alias erzeugt und das hat 44 KB... ich versuchs jezz zu uppen


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...frage, wo kann ich ein BIld mit mehr als 15 MB hochladen?


ich benutz IMMER http://pic.leech.it/ ...

EDIT:
ne kleine "auftragsarbeit" für ne rl-freundin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD ist 100 % selbstgemacht (fotografiert-> orginalname rausgemacht-> ihren namen eingestezt...)


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

... meins ist ne PDF-Datei... wie kann ich die Datei ändern?aufm Mac?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... meins ist ne PDF-Datei... wie kann ich die Datei ändern?aufm Mac?


äh, warum hast du n scan als pdf?


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Frag mich nicht... habs auf dem macBooc von meinem Vater gescannt... Hab sonst noch nie gescannt


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

dan lad halt die pdf irgentwo hoch...

oder probiers mal HIERMIT


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

1. Ich hab ne Weite gefunden die es mir uppt.
2. Du hast es wohl vergessen. Na egal, dann sag ichs nochmal. Ich besitze einen MacMini und somit funzt das Programm in deinem Link nicht


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Omg... das Programm macht nur das man es downloaden kann...http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/0d0599aa70_15.85MB


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

pls upp das bild hoch, will lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Hab den Link gepostet... kanns wer von euch hochuppen? Ich schaffs einfach ned... >.<
http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/0d0599aa70_15.85MB


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Man kann es aber leider nur downloaden, und bei sowas bin ich ziemlich pingelig


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Keine Angst, ich hab keine Ahnung wie man Viren macht oder so.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

nichts gegen dich aber, sowas haben schon viele, viele un damit mein ich wirklich VIELE anderen vor dir auch versucht o_0


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Alter 7 minuten um ein 15 mb file zu downloaden?? nee danke..lad es bei rapidshare.de hoch und dann schaun mer mal ob ich es vllt nochmal versuche runterzuladen^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

ok, ich versuchs... hab aber keine Erfahrung mit rapitshare


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

dat heißt rapi*d*share 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is janz easy^^ nur uploaden und jut is^^

aja den DL Link posten und den Lösch Link behalten^^


----------



## Elda (9. Februar 2009)

Gogo wir wollen es sehen ;P


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

So, habs gleich... http://rapidshare.de/files/45082544/Bild_Benji.pdf.html


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So, habs gleich... http://rapidshare.de/files/45082544/Bild_Benji.pdf.html


endlich...


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

na? Schaffts noch wer es als BIld hierhinzuposten?? Ich bin u Müde dafür...Es is das aufwändigste Bild das ich je in mmeiner Freizeit gemacht habe.


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

so poste es gleich hier^^


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Soooo hab mal meine Hexenjägerin entrendert(?)

War zimlich aufwendig ..da ingame ..und war hat nich sowas wie Modelviewer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jezt noch aus 2 anderen Perspektiben und ich mach mir ne Signatur draus x)


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

So ich hab mir mal ein funkiges Profilbild gemacht. Also mir gefällts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hast du^^

musste nur die Größe ändern aber passt ja so^^

und wer es Original haben will hier is DL Link^^

http://rapidshare.de/files/45083042/Benji9.png.html


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

@ Kangrim Geil..

@Dracun  oder eherBenji ...das Bild is gut ...jedenfalls der Char die Umgebung eher nicht ^^ Aber die Frau ja!


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

? Ich seh kein BIld


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Hier mein neues, selbstgemachstes wp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruss hm


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2009)

ne is Benji sein Bild er hat es nur net gepeilt dat ding von pdf zu nem Pic zu verarbeiten und upzuloaden etc^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

genau^^


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Schaut aus wie von den Powerpuff Girls ^^^^^^^

Ne hm Schön. passt ..aber ...recht simpel oder? Aber schaut geil aus.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

...Welches BIld meinste?


----------



## Syane (9. Februar 2009)

Zorkals ..das PP-G leutet es ein ^^^^


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie von den Powerpuff Girls ^^^^^^^
> 
> Ne hm Schön. passt ..aber ...recht simpel oder? Aber schaut geil aus.


Garnet...diese komischen Puffgirls sind viel kantiger und vieeeel schlechter designt^^
Danke für die positive Kritik und ist echt relativ simpel gemacht :>


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würd nur den einen A-strich deutlicher machen (den-> */*-\ <- ja, das soll n A sein...)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, hier könnt ihrs noch gross sehen ohne auf das kleine Bild von dracun(das ja auch von mir is) draufklicken zu müssen^^

@dracun: Vielen Dank fürs umformatire...Dingsen...du weisst schon^^

Die Person hab ich so halbe abgezeichnet im Bus^^Weil ich halt immer so Schwierigkeiten hab Gesichter zu zeichnen die nicht gradeaus schaun^^

http://my.buffed.de/user/125454/gallery/view/82440 Hier noch mehr Bilder die ich gezeichnet hab. Sie sind schon 2Jahre und älter *g*

Nunja, viel mehr Bilder hab ich momentan ned.


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Also die Person aus dem Buss (Das Bild) Ist das Beste von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   "find eich"


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Argh ich bin grade am überlegen ob ich mir einen hellen style zulegen soll :O


----------



## Zorkal (10. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist halt ein Font...muss mal schauen wie ich das mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Font...muss mal schauen wie ich das mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das einfachste wäre selber nachmalen.^^


----------



## Zorkal (10. Februar 2009)

Ja,klar-.- Aber ein Simpler Strich geht voll ins F rein.


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Dann machst 2 Textboxen ...einmal nur das F .... dann das 2. und da gehts mit A...los     und dann ziehste das A nach und sezt es etwas versezt ans F ...weist was ich meine ?


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dann machst 2 Textboxen ...einmal nur das F .... dann das 2. und da gehts mit A...los     und dann ziehste das A nach und sezt es etwas versezt ans F ...weist was ich meine ?



Lol umständlich gehts auch. ich habs einfach nachgezogen und finds gut.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Meinte das nur falls das mitm Nachziehen wirklich zu knapp ist ..siehe einleitendes Wort :>  Dann...


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

So neue Sig. Jeder der Chrono Crusade gesehen hat bekommt dabei feuchte Augen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So neue Sig. Jeder der Chrono Crusade gesehen hat bekommt dabei feuchte Augen^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich aber nicht xD
sieht sehr verrauscht aus...


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hab ich aber nicht xD
> sieht sehr verrauscht aus...


Du hast ja auch kein Herz oder kannst dich nichtmehr ans Ende erinnern.^^
Außerdem soll es verrauscht aussehen :/


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch kein Herz oder kannst dich nichtmehr ans Ende erinnern.^^
> Außerdem soll es verrauscht aussehen :/


ichm meinte damit, das ich den betreffenden film/serie nicht geguckt hab...


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ichm meinte damit, das ich den betreffenden film/serie nicht geguckt hab...



Achso das erklärt natürlich alles xD


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (10. Februar 2009)

Oh man wenn ich sowas sehe muss ich doch mit posten. xD

Naja ich zeig euch einfach mal ein paar meiner Werke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas kann man mit Chaoscope erstellen. ;-) Tipp für jeden, der mal Fraktale machen will und es ist dazu sehr einfach.

Nun aber Photoshop CS3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Versionen halt von einer Sig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach ein Fan-Pic. Wer Gamios kennt, der weiß woher. Achja wer jetzt Gamios liest. Bitte wenn ihr hiernach auf die Seite geht und euch registriert nehmt mich bei Geworben von oder wie der Scheiß heißt rein. XD Danke.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Fraktal im Hintergrund, dadurch so eine nette Einarbeitung des Renders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Effect-Stock erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls Fraktal im BG.

Nun mal ein ehemaliger Wagen bei Trackmania Nations Forever.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Sig von Kangrim:

Einfach so verrauschen und ein bisschen mit Filter herumspielen kann jeder. Versuch mal mit nem Softbrush und einer veränderten Ebene ein bisschen Licht und Schatten rein zubringen und das verrauschte raus nehmen und die Filter im allgemeinen.

PS: Wer mich nu gar nciht verstanden hat melden. xD Bin schon länger in der GFX-Szene und deswegen schreib ich mit Fachbegriffen. xD


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habs gesehen! Das Ende fand ich nicht so toll... sie mussten sterben *wein* Buhuhuhu...*schniff*
Schade...
Tolles Pic ^^


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Shadowlord schrieb:


> Oh man wenn ich sowas sehe muss ich doch mit posten. xD
> 
> Naja ich zeig euch einfach mal ein paar meiner Werke.
> 
> ...




HiHo & welcome to us ...mag doch jetzt schon bis nämlich zelda fan so wie meine wenigkeit auch..also tach

Und viel spaß bei uns^^


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habs gesehen! Das Ende fand ich nicht so toll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Imba spoiler. Verdeck das lieber falls noch einer kommt der es noch sehen wollte.

@Shadowlord  Ich weiß schon wie sowas geht keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach ein paar vorherige sigs von mir anschauen.^^ Aber diesmal gings mir nicht darum möglichst viele effekte rein zu bringen sondern um die Atmo und das was ich mit dem Bild verbinde.^^


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

Die erste Sig ist noch ganz gut...und dann wirds richtig mieß =/
Das Auto ist dann wieder nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sofern selbstgemacht).


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (10. Februar 2009)

Auto ist natürlich selber gemacht. Zumindest die Beschriftung und das ganze drum und dran. Den Mustang hab ich nicht selbst gemacht für Trackmania Nations Forever, wäre für mich als 3D-Anfänger auch viel zu schwer. xD
Naja die Sigs die ich da hab sind auch nicht so der Hammer ich weiß. Werd mich mal unbedingt wieder ransetzen müssen.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

Das meinte ich mit nicht selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sone lakierung hätt ich auch noch hinbekommen *g*


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Hmm es ist noch zu früh um sich an die Wettbewerbssig zu setzen. Was soll ich machen? Einen neuen Avatar? Eine Signatur? Ein Profilbild? Oder einfach nur ein Artwork?


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (10. Februar 2009)

Mach ein Artwork. Ganz einfach. xD Nebenbei fällt mir grad mein Desktop ein. Mach doch was zur Musik die du hörst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Shadowlord schrieb:


> Mach ein Artwork. Ganz einfach. xD Nebenbei fällt mir grad mein Desktop ein. Mach doch was zur Musik die du hörst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das wäre eine möglichkeit aber ich mach hauptsächlich sachen mit Animes.
Für den einen mag es ziemlich eintönig erscheinen aber ich find da 1000 variationen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Mch mir nen Wallpaper^^Möglichst was, das ich nicht verstecken muss vor meine Geschwistern^^


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mch mir nen Wallpaper^^Möglichst was, das ich nicht verstecken muss vor meine Geschwistern^^



Wie alt sind deine Geschwister? xD
Aber gute idee wenn mir das outcome gefällt haben wir partnerlooc backgrounds.

Um genau zu werden. Hell oder Dunkel? Sexy, Süß oder cool / dämonen / grusel?


----------



## Elda (10. Februar 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinst jetzt verstecken im sinne von Bildern die nicht Jugendfrei sind wa, wie alt sind den deine Geschwister?


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Ach, bunt durchgemischt^^von 12 bis 22 Jahre

Hell, sexy und cool.
Edit: wenn du was mit Drachen dazubasteln kannst wär mir das sehr verbunden^^Bin Drachenfan


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, bunt durchgemischt^^von 12 bis 22 Jahre
> 
> Hell, sexy und cool.
> Edit: wenn du was mit Drachen dazubasteln kannst wär mir das sehr verbunden^^Bin Drachenfan



Ist das Hell darauf bezogen das auch feuer rein soll?^^
Ein sexy drache? naja ich werd schon was machen.^^


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Kangrim komm mal pls icq geb dir dann en paar drachen brushes^^


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (10. Februar 2009)

Sollte es mir gefallen nehm ichs auch gerne als Desktop-BG. Bin auch Drachenfan. xD


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Lol^^du musst ja nicht gleich nen sexy Drachen machen^^vllt ne Sexy Frau mit nen Drachen oda so^^
Feuer is mir auch Recht, aba das überlasse ich dir.

Und jezz: Lasse deiner Fantasie Freien Lauf !


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

@ Kangrim , *Click auf seine Sig*..."This video is not available in your country."... nur weil ich Schweizer bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @ Kangrim , *Click auf seine Sig*..."This video is not available in your country."... nur weil ich Schweizer bin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habt ihr kein Youtube? xD


----------



## Vartez (10. Februar 2009)

Ja is schon Mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich mit GIMP 2 die Schrift "Verzieren" kann? Oder ob das überhaupt geht?
Danke im Vorraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung von Gimp, sorry!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu dem GFX-Battle, in wiefern darf man dort die Render verändern?


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Kannst sachen abschneiden ...zerziehen anmalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er muss eyecatcher sein.


----------



## Vartez (10. Februar 2009)

is schon wieder nächstes battel?


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1454454


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

Alles klar, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, das mitm Eyecather steht ja bei'


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Sooooo...

...meine neue Warhammer Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War nicht leicht den Render so sauber auszuschneiden ...aus ner Ingamelandschaft!

Wobei ich sagen muss mir gefällts noch nicht ... *wohl zu müde ist*


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Der Schriftzug ist aber sehr pixelig und so oder ist das absicht?


----------



## Zonalar (11. Februar 2009)

Der Typo zerfetzt dein ganzes Bild. Du musst dir einen eleganteren Weg suchen, ihn zu platzieren^^oder einzufärben, andere Schriftzüge verwenden und so weiter


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

soedle bild gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


chopi muss nur noch im irc on kommen und mir sagen ob ers bekommen hat


----------



## Klunker (11. Februar 2009)

Minas hat zu 98 % Zorro genommen^^ btw wie findest dein neues chapter?


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich sollte mich jetzt auch mal an die sig setzen.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Minas hat zu 98 % Zorro genommen^^ btw wie findest dein neues chapter?


welches chapter?

ahja was neus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welches chapter?
> 
> ahja was neus
> 
> ...



Die Flammen sind cool. Würdest du verraten wie du die gemacht hast?
Die Atmo im Bild stimmt auch und tiefe ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Vieleicht noch einen rand drumm aber das musst du nicht berücksichtigen du weißt ich kann nicht ohne rand.^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

jo vlt machi ch noch rand rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die flammen waren mal ein rotes feuer bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mag rot nid

hab ich also Rote flamme <--


also [rote flamme]
und dann neue ebene
[neue ebene]
[rote flamme]
neue ebene blau machen + farbton
[neue blaue ebene + farbton]
v (schnittmaske)
[rote flamme]

ebenen verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fertig

rand hmm ma kuken

ahja alle flammen rundherum = 6 ebenen


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

also ohne rand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit rand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würde da noch mit 1-2 Verlaufsumsetzungen reinpacken,der Render sieht noch ein wenig aufgeklebt aus (natürlich nicht so wie bei anderen hier *g*)
Sonst isses imo die beste seit langem bei dir.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Rand siehts komisch aus


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

mmh ich weis net, iwie passt der render nicht zum hintergrund, ka wieso, aber der render erinnert stark an FF, kann auch sein das er daraus is, und der hintergrund is doch hellgate london oder?
es ist einfach so, das die hellen blauen flammen nicht so wirklich zum doch sehr düsteren Hintergrund passen wollen...

aber mir gefällt das licht das aus dem Wolkenloch bricht, und genau auf den render trifft, das sieht top aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Warum machst du das so komliziert Mina? Einfach strg + u drücken und dann den ganz oberen regler in die gewünschte richtung scheiben.^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

dann schauts aber nid so gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut immernoch kacke aus xD

...ich lass das lieber bleiben ..hab grad keine Motivation für sowas ...beim Battle werd ich auch diesma aussetzen ...Zu Haihachi würd mir gut was einfallen .... aus Bart Simpson hingegen kann ich garnix machen glaub ich ....und der animerender is leider voll kacke :<


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Sieht trotzdem deutlich besser aus als die von eben..
Mal schauen, wenn ich die Zeit find mach dafür mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ...ich lass das lieber bleiben ..hab grad keine Motivation für sowas ...beim Battle werd ich auch diesma aussetzen ...Zu Haihachi würd mir gut was einfallen .... aus Bart Simpson hingegen kann ich garnix machen glaub ich ....und der animerender is leider voll kacke :<



Jetzt streng dich mal an. Auch wenns dann nicht gut aussieht. Letzter beim Wettbewerb zu werden ist immernoch nicht so schlimm wie garnicht mit zu machen.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt streng dich mal an. Auch wenns dann nicht gut aussieht. Letzter beim Wettbewerb zu werden ist immernoch nicht so schlimm wie garnicht mit zu machen.


ich bin eh letzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal... würde einer von euch GFX'lern mir ein neuen Avatar und Signatur machen? Könnte es rein theoretisch selbst, allerdings bin ich gerade im Abitur-Stress und hab darum kaum Zeit. Ausserdem müsste ich dann meine ganzen Brushes alle neu saugen - Sys neu aufgesetzt und alles weg - wäre cool, wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt. Render hätte ich schon welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Sagt mal... würde einer von euch GFX'lern mir ein neuen Avatar und Signatur machen? Könnte es rein theoretisch selbst, allerdings bin ich gerade im Abitur-Stress und hab darum kaum Zeit. Ausserdem müsste ich dann meine ganzen Brushes alle neu saugen - Sys neu aufgesetzt und alles weg - wäre cool, wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt. Render hätte ich schon welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hättest du den gernen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (11. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ein Gift für nen Freund gebastelt

Halt back to the roots und so..

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/xo8oog6q/nemogiftKopie.jpg


----------



## Syane (11. Februar 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Gift für nen Freund gebastelt
> 
> Halt back to the roots und so..
> 
> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/xo8oog6q/nemogiftKopie.jpg




Hat aufjedenfall was ...mich sprichts an !


----------



## Mondryx (11. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was hättest du den gernen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Avatar hätte ich gerne einen mit diesem Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-22702 . Signatur wäre cool, wenn der hier verarbeitet werden könnte : http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-14701 . Ausmaße sind ja schon fast komplett von buffed.de vorgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Style...joa, je nachdem war der jenige kann, der mir das ganze macht. Obs mit Vektorgrafik, oder sonstigem Kram gemacht wird, ist mir so ziemlich egal. Sollte einfach nur harmonisch, und nicht zu überladen wirken. Mein Name sollte natürlich irgendwo zu lesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand was draus machen könnte.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Februar 2009)

... Wird mein Wallpaper noch gemacht? Wenns länger als nen Tag dauert würd ichs gern wissen^^sonst fühl ich mich sooo vergessen...:>


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2009)

machs selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Wird mein Wallpaper noch gemacht? Wenns länger als nen Tag dauert würd ichs gern wissen^^sonst fühl ich mich sooo vergessen...:>



Nunja da ich zurzeit halb K.O. von meiner erkältung und der ganzen Kotzerei im Bett lieg wird das wohl noch dauern sry. :/


----------



## Syane (11. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nunja da ich zurzeit halb K.O. von meiner erkältung und der ganzen Kotzerei im Bett lieg wird das wohl noch dauern sry. :/




Naja Gute Besserung undso... 

...ich hab keine Zeit irgendne Signatur oder nen Wallpaper zu machen zz.


----------



## EXclaw (11. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hat aufjedenfall was ...mich sprichts an !



Danke (: Hab halt mal was neues versucht, was aber halt noch mit meinem "alten" Style passt.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Avatar hätte ich gerne einen mit diesem Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-22702 . Signatur wäre cool, wenn der hier verarbeitet werden könnte : http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-14701 . Ausmaße sind ja schon fast komplett von buffed.de vorgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


soinetwa der ava : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (12. Februar 2009)

der hat ja komische maße : / 100x83px


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> der hat ja komische maße : / 100x83px




Mir fällt grade auf, das du für deine Sig die gleichen maße verwendet hast die ich immer verwende.^^


----------



## Syane (12. Februar 2009)

Das dann aber zufall ..das is schon ne etwas ältere Signatur :>


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> der hat ja komische maße : / 100x83px


sind die "orginal" seitenverhälltnisse des renders, hab da einfach nurnoch nenrand drangemacht xD


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> soinetwa der ava :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt brauch ich nur noch wen, der die Signatur macht, damits wieder passt mit der Ava <-> Signatur Beziehung^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich setz mich mal drann. Dein Name soll also mit drinn sein?


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich setz mich mal drann. Dein Name soll also mit drinn sein?



Jo, wäre cool. Irgendwo in der Ecke oderso. Kannst von mir aus auch ein © Kangrim mit nem 1px font reinsetzten mit overlay oderso. Damit man weiß, wers gemacht hat.

Achja, hast kreative Freiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Jo, wäre cool. Irgendwo in der Ecke oderso. Kannst von mir aus auch ein © Kangrim mit nem 1px font reinsetzten mit overlay oderso. Damit man weiß, wers gemacht hat.
> 
> Achja, hast kreative Freiheit
> 
> ...



Nee mein name muss da nicht mit rein solange du nicht behauptest es wäre von dir.^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ne sowas mach ich nicht, bin selbst ein Künstler und weiß, welches Gefühl man dabei empfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Durch meine Erkältung komm ich heute aber nicht so schnell vorran also sollte sich jemand anderes bereiterklären überlasse ich das gerne. 
Aber ich hab dir schonmal einen Avatar mit etwas üblicheren Maßen gebastelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Yay, der kommt echt besser^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade auf, das du für deine Sig die gleichen maße verwendet hast die ich immer verwende.^^


Riesensig inc!
|
|
V


----------



## Syane (12. Februar 2009)

Sie Sprengt die Foooorenrichtlinien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach sie kleiner ..sonst hast bestimmt Charcharot inc ...und weg isse x.x


----------



## Zorkal (12. Februar 2009)

Pssssst ;>


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

6 Pixel zu groß xD ist ja wohl kein Ding die mal eben um 6 Pixel auf die 200 erlaubten runterzschrauben


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Ja...musst sie nur um 2.91% kleiner machen in der Höhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 6 Pixel zu groß xD ist ja wohl kein Ding die mal eben um 6 Pixel auf die 200 erlaubten runterzschrauben


Das ist genau die Größe des Randes:O


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2009)

Muss der Name drin sein? (@ Mondryx)


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Nö, wenn es das Bild stört, natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2009)

Besser wirds nicht =/
Ich mach nie gute Sigs,wenn sie für jemanden sind (natürlich nicht mit Absicht *g*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm sie oder lass es bleiben.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nö, wenn es das Bild stört, natürlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab deine Sig fast fertig so in ner halben Stunde ist sie da.^^

Edit: Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie besser als Chopis wird.^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

@chopi: Danke, dann warte ich mal ab, was Kangrim so bastelt, dann entscheide ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> @chopi: Danke, dann warte ich mal ab, was Kangrim so bastelt, dann entscheide ich mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sry falls ich deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllen konnte aber mir persönlich gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2009)

Du hast Eureka oder wie sie auch immer heisst zu sehr abgeschnitten,versuch das ma noch zu ändern.


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

warum machst du sowas net als Battle Sig^^
Warum kommt bei den battles nur Humbug bei dir raus^^(zumindest bei den letzten beiden^^)

STRENG DICH AN MANN^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du hast Eureka oder wie sie auch immer heisst zu sehr abgeschnitten,versuch das ma noch zu ändern.



Öhm nein. Ich hab sie auch nicht abgeschnitten sondern nur überdeckt. Mir gefällts und ich werds erstmal nicht ändern.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2009)

Abgeschnitten durch den draufgelegten Effektstock.
Und wie immer meine Meinung,was du am Ende machst ist deine Sache.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Erstmal ein Herzliches Dankeschön an euch beide. Mir gefallen beide doch sehr, aber die von Kangrim spricht mich mehr an, so werd ich diese erstmal als Sig verwenden.

Naja, habt jetzt beide was gut bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim IRC


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kangrim IRC



Jo gleich.

Mondry du nimmst die ohne deinen name? Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht xD


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

Ich schon^^ohne den Namen siehts einfach besser aus


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

So meine Sig ist weg. Ich hab so befürchtungen, dass es platz 3 wird xD


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

gogo, hoffentlich wird es 1.^^


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Jenau giev endlichma anständige anime render x)


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Gamerender, Gamerender!
Animes sind so 0815 GFX Material.. ;p

Den Bart Render find ich genial, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich arge Probleme den irgendwo passig einzubauen, zumindest würd ich ewig brauchen und dann immernoch nicht zufrieden sein!


----------



## Yadiz (13. Februar 2009)

Mein erstes Speedpaint. Die Outlines ums Top verschwinden noch.
Naja wip. Ist noch nicht so berauschend =/
Das Haar, die Augen muss ich besser machen. Die Schatten auf der Haut wirken teilweise noch nicht richtig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

boah sieht das Schrecklich aus xD dass es schon wieder witzig is^^Ich lieg am Boden! ROFL


----------



## Yadiz (13. Februar 2009)

Joa so Schielblick INC atm noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Sketch von einem kleinen Schiffsdesign:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. Februar 2009)

Mein neues Werk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

netter Lippenstift


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Ansich ganz nett aber wenig bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ansich ganz nett aber wenig bearbeitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, allerdings fand ich den Rohentwurf schon so schön - da muss keine bearbeitung dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings fand ich den Rohentwurf schon so schön - da muss keine bearbeitung dahinter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so war das bei meiner Sig. Ich musste wenig machen und es gefiel mir schon. Und die anderen wollen dann das ich noch 30k effekte reinbringe xD


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

So da hier niemand was schreibt muss ich wohl einen doppelpost begehen.
Hab ne neue Sig gemacht. Ich find sie gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
|
v


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

Boah die sieht hammer aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die gefällt mir wirklich gut^^ 10/10 Punkten. Einfach TOP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zwei Zusendungen fürs Battle von einer Person bekommen. Soll ich die 2 nehmen oder stur bei der ersten bleiben? (V2 ist nur überarbeitete V1,zu früh abgegeben sozusagen)


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Zusendungen fürs Battle von einer Person bekommen. Soll ich die 2 nehmen oder stur bei der ersten bleiben? (V2 ist nur überarbeitete V1,zu früh abgegeben sozusagen)



Ist aber nicht von mir oder? oO


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So da hier niemand was schreibt muss ich wohl einen doppelpost begehen.
> Hab ne neue Sig gemacht. Ich find sie gut
> 
> 
> ...





Hmhmhm Joa eigentlich ganz geil ..nur mich stört der Linke teil etwas ...klar absicht das der BGan der stelle fehlt ...nur macht er den render irgendwie an dieser stelle etwas schwer erkennbar/unscharf und hebt die pixel hervor ...aber insgesamt schauts rüschtüg gut aus.

Besonders gefällt mir die Leuchtkugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2009)

so hiermit muss ich leider mitteilen das ich dieses battle mal aussetzen^^...

Hab zwar jede menge ideen krieg die aber net umgesetzt also diesmal ohne mich^^
sry leutz


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so hiermit muss ich leider mitteilen das ich dieses battle mal aussetzen^^...
> 
> Hab zwar jede menge ideen krieg die aber net umgesetzt also diesmal ohne mich^^
> sry leutz



Aber mich immer anschnautzen wenn ich nich mitmachen will.^^


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2009)

klar^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Zusendungen fürs Battle von einer Person bekommen. Soll ich die 2 nehmen oder stur bei der ersten bleiben? (V2 ist nur überarbeitete V1,zu früh abgegeben sozusagen)


sei gnädig^^
achja, ich will nur anmerken, das ich leine zwei sigs eingeschickt hab...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2009)

hmm jungs ich wär beim next battle für freie render auswahl
alle dort (und ja meins auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) find ich "nidsogut" .. und denke mal wenn jeder nen eigenen render suchen könnte ist die kreativität auch nicht so eingeschränkt
natürlich weiterhin no sex blablabla ^^


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2009)

Das hast doch du verbieten wollen o.0
Für ne Diskusion darüber -> Irc,nicht den Thread zuspammen.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm jungs ich wär beim next battle für freie render auswahl
> alle dort (und ja meins auch
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie komisch das ihr Render mit Gewaltthemathik okay findet aber über ein bisschen nackte Haut meckert...ist ja fast wie in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dafür das es freie Renderauswahl gibt aber eine Art "Grundthema".


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

net *"wir"* finden das nicht gut sondern *die chefs* von dem board finden die net gut^^

Mir persönlich wär dat Latte(wat für en Wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ob nun Sex oder net aber wie gesagt sowat haben net wir zu entscheiden^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch das ihr Render mit Gewaltthemathik okay findet aber über ein bisschen nackte Haut meckert...ist ja fast wie in Amerika
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So kenn ich das noch aus einem gfx forum, als ich noch aktiv in der szene war. da kommen in der Regel gute Sachen bei raus.


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch das ihr Render mit Gewaltthemathik okay findet aber über ein bisschen nackte Haut meckert...ist ja fast wie in Amerika
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube,es gibt entschieden mehr Leute hier,die eine Sig aufgrund von Titten als auf grund von abgetrenten Daumen wählen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zorkal schrieb:


> Bin dafür das es freie Renderauswahl gibt aber eine Art "Grundthema".


Das ist scheisse,da man nicht darüber entscheiden kann,ob es passt oder nicht. (Wenn ne Sig zu groß ist kann mans ja nicht abstreiten z.b.)
(Ich hatte mal einen Fall,wo jemand zum Thema Weihnachten eine Sig mit Schuhen gemacht hat -> "Schuhe kann man doch verschenken")


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> (Ich hatte mal einen Fall,wo jemand zum Thema Weihnachten eine Sig mit Schuhen gemacht hat -> "Schuhe kann man doch verschenken")


In dem Fall muss man auf die Community vertrauen und hoffen, dass sie wirklich das Thema mitbewerten... oder einfach so strikt sein und sagen "das paßt mir nicht, das nehm ich nicht mit rein" :>

Aber ständig battles nach dem Motto "Macht mal irgendwas und wir bewerten es dann" finde ich weniger gut.... das passiert auch täglich im Designthread, dafür braucht man kein Battle.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Denke auch ..entweder Render vorgeben oder ein Thema ..und evtl ja  sachen wie ..erlaubt sind in diesem Battle nur "Rl-Render,Anime-Render,Game-Render...

Bringt auch zusätzlich etwas Abwechslung ...sollte dann der nächste Sieger mal versuchen durchzusetzen.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Man kann es ja auch mit verschiedenen Styles machen. Zum Beispiel wer macht die beste Pop-Out Sig, beste mit Grunge-Brushes etc...


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube dafür haben wir bei weitem nicht genug Teilnehmen (und werden wir wohl auch niemals kriegen... dies ist kein Grafik-Forum)... bei 6 Leuten das beste Popout zu wählen, wo gerade mal eins dabei war, ist ein wenig seltsam :>


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Ja das stimmt. So in dem Stil kannte ich es aus meinem alten gfx forum das leider nicht mehr existiert *trauert xgfx.de hinterher* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Sooo meine neue Signatur   Tada...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Ist das ein Kürbis oder ihr Vorbau oO


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Also die Signatur gefällt mir. Glaube aber nicht das es ihr Vorbau ist. Du hast ja ne Menge Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kürbis oder ihr Vorbau oO




Hrhr das ist ein Kürbis x)

Ich habs nochma etwas verändert ..Typo und auch den KÜRBIS etwas kenntlicher gemacht :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens Zez die render die du mir geschickt hast ..beim Entpacken brauche ich ein pw :>


~~ jo habs ... BZW da sind einiege gute Render dabei ..Avril Lavigne z.B.   Jezt nicht unbedingt die ganzen Blondienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2009)

Gefällt mir,imo deine bisher beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den "kasten" unter der Typo (die btw nicht schlecht ist) würd ich aber noch ein wenig schwächer machen.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Sieh wirklich toll aus :> Deine neue Sig gefällt mir sehr. Ist dir echt gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Jaha ..die Typo war ma wieder nicht allzueinfach ..finde aber habs ganz gut gelöst ..ma schauen ob ich den kasten noch etwas blasser hinbekomme/ wies sich auswirkt...

...ansonsten danke für die positiven comments x)


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

sieht absolut schnieke aus und Kangrim GZ....


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Durch deine Signatur hab ich jetzt Lust bekommen auch wieder mit GFX weiter zu machen. Glaube ich fang gleich mal an.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Achja Kangrim^^ Gratulation zum Win^^Ich wusste doch das mein Gefühl mich nicht in Stich lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Jo gz Kangrim ..nun gibts anständige Render ..endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn deine Siger Signatur ..joa hm ..echt komisch ausschaut x) Aber zum Sieg ist halt jedes Mittel Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand nen paar gute Seiten nennen wo ich massig Render, Stocks, Brushes etc, herbekome? Hab bis jetzt nur Deviantart.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Lol, sogar ich als reiner Zuschauer weiss, wo man Render herbekommt^^ Das erfährst du alles, wenn du mal die Seiten durchscrollst. Ansonsten hab ich gehört diese Seite wäre gut http://planetrenders.net/


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab hier vorher nie reingeschaut, und 200 Seiten durchforsten würde ein bisschen lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

Lad dir grad mal en paar brushes hoch die i im netz gefunden hab...die natürlich umsonst waren und frei zur verfügung standen nur leider hab ich den link net mehr^^

also uppe ich die dir bei rapidshare hoch und du ziehst se dir^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Kannst du woanders als Rapidshare? Bin grade dabei mir HdRO in 41 Teilen zu laden, da ist kein Platz mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

hmmm bin schon bei 44 % udn kenne nur rapid..gib mir ne andere gute addy udn i mach es dort^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit http://filefactory.com/ ?


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

bin grad dabei^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/af0h4b1/n/brushes_rar

da haste


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Danke Sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Hmm das wundert mich jetzt aber das ich mit der Meisterhand gewonnen hab xD
Naja wie sollen die nächsten Regeln aussehen? Soll ich nochmal 3-4 Render vorgeben?


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Joa mach wie du denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Anime 50%


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Joa mach wie du denkst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KK ich such dann mal render mit denen hoffentlich alle zufrieden sind.^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ich werd auch mal mitmachen *g* Hab wieder Lust bekommen.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Mach nen render mit ner Sexy Anime Frau^^Hab man Lust wieder was anzuschauen das weniger mit Krieg und Kampf zu tun hat^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Oder mit ner echten Sexy Frau. Sieht beides gut aus.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Glaube zu sexy darfs ned sein :>  Das wollen die Board Admins und mods nid sehen (naja evtl schon aber jugendschutz undso)...


Aber evtl findest ja was gescheites ...was nicht zu aufreizend ist aber trozdem hübsch ausschaut.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Wo ich das alles hier sehe, krieg ich glatt wieder Lust selber rumzubasteln, dummerweise bin ich seit zwei Jahren auf dem selben Stand.
Kennt jemand ne andere Seite mit GUTEN Tuts für Gimp außer von Gimpusers? >.<

Oder ne andere Idee einfach?^^
Boooring *yawn*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich hätte ja sogar noch knapp 450 Frauen-Render auffem Rechner. Aber ich bin ja nicht dran mit aussuchen.


Hmmm, ich benutze keine Tuts, hab einfach immer rumprobiert und nach Gefühl gearbeitet. Dementsprechend auch die Ergebnisse unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

So hab ichs auch gemacht ...erste versuche mit Gimp und fireworks ...vor 3 oder 4 Jahren ... später dann auf photoshop umgestiegen ...da bieten sich ja massig an Möglichkeiten ...weitergeübt ..andere Signaturen angesehen ...(mich dadurch inspirieren lassen) ^^ Und teilweise sehen die Signaturen Heute immernoch blöde aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin mit Photshop angefangen. Hatte Praktikum bei nem Web-Designer gemacht und von dem als Geschenk dann 2 Serials für CS4 bekommen. Fand ich richtig nett. Habe mir am Anfang ein Tutorial reingezogen und da gings nur ums brushen. Beutze ich mittlerweile garnicht mehr. Ich bin auch eigentlich immer auf dem selben Stand, weil ich niemandem meine Signaturen zeige. Aber ich denk mir meistens halt, die sind so schlecht die zeig ich lieber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Naja, also verglichen mit dem Krams hier bin ich voll unten durch xD


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Is doch egal ..poste einfach mal was wenn dus gemacht hast ...dann bekommst du nen paar Tipps ...*ich such ma eben was von Huntermoon am anfang* ..die sahen auch etwas komisch aus ^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich such mal eben was von mir, glaube hab noch was auffem Rechner.


Edit: Hier sind mal 2 ältere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Neuer Rechner / neue HD und so .. Aber würd sich auch nicht lohnen. Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich jetzt nichtmal, womit ich anfangen sollte xD
Irgendwie banane


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Sooo habe mal 2 sachen von Dracun herraus gesucht ..das istn guter Vergleich also:


#1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(war mit eine seiner ersten Signaturen die er hier erstellt hat)

#2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Seine Aktuelle...Damit hat er sogar nen Battle gewonnen meine ich )

Und er hat hier immer nachgefragt und auch ganz bescheiden angefangen und sich richtig gut gesteigert.

Ja womit du anfängst ..such dir nen render von Planetrenders  und los gehts :>


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Hier sind mal 2 ältere:


Bei der ersten sieht man die Leute zu wenig,sonst ist die garnicht ma so noobig wie bei anderen hier (z.b. bei mir vor nem jahr noch)
Bei der 2 erkenn ich den effektstock wieder *g*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich würd gerne mal mit Gimp anfangen, da es wohl das einzig gescheite Programm is, das ich gratis bekomme^^Leider brauch ich dafür auf meinem mac X11 das ich nicht hab O.o wenn ich es aber von der CD auf meinem MAc installiere, wird er wohl neu konfiguriert, darum wag ich es nicht, da ich einige sachen hier nicht verlieren will^^wie Warcraft III dessen Installation immer 3 Stunden beanspruchen, nur um alle Cd's zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Die erste von Dracun erinnert mich an mich selbst. Obwohl meine am Anfang doch noch bescheidener aussahen.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mal mit Gimp anfangen, da es wohl das einzig gescheite Programm is, das ich gratis bekomme^^Leider brauch ich dafür auf meinem mac X11 das ich nicht hab O.o wenn ich es aber von der CD auf meinem MAc installiere, wird er wohl neu konfiguriert, darum wag ich es nicht, da ich einige sachen hier nicht verlieren will^^wie Warcraft III dessen Installation immer 3 Stunden beanspruchen, nur um alle Cd's zu finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

So will auch mal wieder was versuchen


Gebt mir ne Anregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

hast dir wohl den Post nicht durchgelesen wa?^^Ich brauch X11 dafür. Sowieso kann ich nicht sooo gut English um alle zu verstehen was dort steht... da gibt es mehr links zum downloaden? Why?


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die erste von Dracun erinnert mich an mich selbst. Obwohl meine am Anfang doch noch bescheidener aussahen.


welche meinst du??^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Meinst du welche von mir oder welche von dir ich meine?^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

xD ich erinnere mich noch an meine ersten Signaturen. Die hatten teilweise nur 2 Ebenen xD
Heute haben sie um die 30^^


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> welche meinst du??^^



Ne Seite weiter vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab zwei von dir mal als Steigerungs vergleich "missbrauchert"   ne alte und deine Aktuelle :>


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> So will auch mal wieder was versuchen
> 
> 
> Gebt mir ne Anregung
> ...


Gief me some Anregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Gief me some Anregung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warte einen moment. Die Wettbewerbsrender kommen gleich.^^
Ungefähr 15min


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Wollte grad nen Render linken für Zez ..aber wenn die Wettbewerbs rende rkommen umso besser.


----------



## Vartez (15. Februar 2009)

Will des nächste battel <(^.^<)

achja für stocks und render kann ich nur http://www.psboard.de/index.php empfehlen 


die haben da massen an resourcen so ganze packs mit 500 stocks Oo


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Aber such sie mit Sorgfalt aus. Ich will gute Render sehen^^


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wollte grad nen Render linken für Zez ..aber wenn die Wettbewerbs rende rkommen umso besser.


Darfst du trotzdem posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können ja auch gerne mal so "kleine" Battle unter einander machen, zbs frag ich, ob jemand Lust hätte, und wenn es nur 2 sind, einer gibt nen Render, und beide verarbeiten ihn in so 30min - dannach zeigen beide ihr "Werk" und tauschen sich über Ideen usw aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre dann auch etwas weniger vom Render + Atmosphere beeinflusst, wie die GFX Battles (wenn ihr wisst was ich meine)


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Will des nächste battel <(^.^<)
> 
> achja für stocks und render kann ich nur http://www.psboard.de/index.php empfehlen
> 
> ...




Ne gute seite oO Werd mich da ma anmelden.


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

GFX Battle NR6 powerd by Kangrim
Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px

Und nun die Render:
Zwergenpower
http://picfront.de/d/gsop70TE/1a.png
Typ mit Schild
http://picfront.de/d/Hx20COhmE/1b.png
Dark Saber
http://picfront.de/d/eKFZqbtj2m9/1c.png

Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pm an mich),danach wird der Thread aufgemacht.
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um Lilly sagt,bis 15 Uhr...also irgendwann Sonntag nachmittag Uhr.

Regeln 
1. Render muss das wichtigste in der Signatur sein.
2. Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts) <-Damit ist gemein das es verboten ist halbnackte Wesen sei es männlich oder weiblich darzustellen um die Signatur aufzuwerten.
3. Keine Animation.
4. Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
a) Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
b) Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben, danach ist das ja egal).


Mal sehn ob alles so angezeigt wird wie ich es will. xD


Edit: Ok wird gefixt xD

Edit: Der Vierte render wurde wegen etwas zuviel freizügigkeit entnommen und steht nichtmehr zur Auswahl


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Alter Schwede. Die sind aber riesig *g*


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Render Nummer 4 Steht nichtmehr zur auswahl


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Alter Schwede. Die sind aber riesig *g*




Sind Render immer ...sogar um einieges größer ...


Coole Render Kamgrim ...jezt werd ich mich noch zwischen zweien entscheiden müssen ( einen find ich blöde) ..und morgen iner Schule hab ich dann 3 Zeitstunden zeit was draus zu machen x)


----------



## Vartez (15. Februar 2009)

Ui da is aber was schönes bei mach mich gleich ma an die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Mal ne Nachfrage^^wird an meinem Ava noch gearbeitet? Btw Meinen Wallpaper? Hab da mal irgendwas von gehört, das wer da was macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Aaalso gut, auf Wunsch hier mal ne paar-Minuten-Arbeit von mir, aber ist halt eigentlich ohne allen möglichen Krams, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nichtmal Ahnung hätte, wie ich da was groß einbringen kann >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gern entgegen und davon müsste es mehr als genügend geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

Der Thread hier ist erstmal ein halbes Stündchen zu.

Grund: Dies ist ein Design-Thread. Ich habe euch mehrfach vorgewarnt, dass dieser Thread nur dazu da ist um Grafiken bewerten zu lassen oder sich Tips zu holen, eventuell noch um Anfragen für Signaturen oder ähnliches zu stellen. In den letzten Stunden gleicht er jedoch eher einem zusätzlichem Spamthread.

Wenn ihr Einzelheiten zum Wettbewerb besprechen wollt, dann macht euch eine eigene Gruppe auf oder benutzt den "#Creativstylez"- IrcChannel. Hier dürfen die Regeln und die Render gepostet werden, mehr aber auch nicht.

Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Soll kein spamm sein...


-=


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=-


```
[img]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/951/benjiur6.png[/img]
```






Naja ...das ist für dich Benji ..wobei ich deinen jetziegen Ava schön finde ...aber musst du wissen wenn er dir zu aufreizend ist. Kannst jezt auch den neuen nehmen den ich dir gemacht habe ..

Bin für heute raus mfg.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2009)

Was neues,ich mags zwar nicht,wie immer ist Kritik gern gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Yay System <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Zum Ava, joa, weiss nicht so recht. Da sieht mein jetziger ava schon ein bissle schöner aus. Ich werde ihn mal Test-tragen und so nach ner Woche oder so sagn, ob ich ihn behalte^^

@Chopi: Ich find die Glatze zu aufdringlich bei der Hauptperson, und den rechts zu dunkel im Gegensatz zu den anderen. Aber an sich recht hüpsch anzuschau :>


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2009)

ma wieder as von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finds eigentlich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Jo geht schon, auch wenn ich den Render gedreht hätte, so das das Schwert senkrecht nach unten geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

und den arm nicht so von den dingern rechts einnehmen lassen, also so dass er nicht überdeckt wird, und die trennung von schwarz und komischen dingern direkt im fortlauf der linie des schwertes setzen. und sonst naja drehen nen bissel wie schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2009)

immer senkrecht is öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das mitm arm nennt sich einarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin da leider nicht soo der profi, sieht aber finde ich nen bissel merkwürdig aus mit der linie die am unteren oberarm, is das trizeps?, da rein geht...


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> immer senkrecht is öde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Scheiß ist das Öde :>
Es sieht einfach Besser aus.
Und du wolltest Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw hab vor 3min ne Idee gehabt, die ich umsetzen musste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser oder?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

In meinen Augen nicht. Hat mir vorher besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2009)

syr zez ich find das passt nid zu dem heissen babe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr zez ich find das passt nid zu dem heissen babe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm o.o

Ich finds besser, werde nur den Armin noch etwas nach Links schieben, atm isses doof


----------



## Zorkal (16. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmmm o.o
> 
> Ich finds besser, werde nur den Armin noch etwas nach Links schieben, atm isses doof


Da fehlt ein Übergang vom BG zum Schwarz.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

sodoele

kann mich nid entscheiden welche farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Februar 2009)

Nimm Blau. Ich hoffe ich nehme dir damit die Entscheidung ab. Gibt einen besseren Kontrast zur Umwelt als das grüne.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

find blau ist schönere farbe bzw zustand
aber grün passt bisle besser hmm^^ najo egal find beide nid schelcht ^^ für 25min ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

dsa grün ist eindeutig noch zu grell wenn du dsa nehmen möchtest, vor allem auf dem rücekn passt das blau einfach um welten besser


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Animiert durch das ausnahmsweise mal gescheite TV-Programm, irgendwie will ich noch weit mehr dran machen, aber mir fällt nix ein was den Stil nicht brechen würde - vielleicht reichts ja auch, bin recht unschlüssig /help. ;o


----------



## Yadiz (16. Februar 2009)

Update. Immer noch wip




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

hat mich am anfang an nami erinnert wegen dem totenkopf zeichen aber die hat ja anderes auf der schulter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaut langsam echt gut aus.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> dsa grün ist eindeutig noch zu grell wenn du dsa nehmen möchtest, vor allem auf dem rücekn passt das blau einfach um welten besser



xD grün wars am anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatt ich ne weile bis es blau war und wusste dann nid obs gut ist 

also mittlerweile isses 3:0 für blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xD grün wars am anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann stehts jetzt 3:1
Find grün besser. Ich weiß garnicht was ihr immer alle mit kontrast wollt. Wenn eine Signatur ne schön einheitliche farbe hat sieht das auch sehr gut aus. Wie man zum beispiel an meiner alten blauen Sig gesehen hat.
Kontrast ist zwar in manchen fällen gut aber eben nicht immer.


Wie gefallen euch eigentlich die Render?


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dann stehts jetzt 3:2


fixed

Grün sieht um Welten besser aus, jedoch finde ich beides mal das Ding auf dem Rücken als total unhamrmonisch mit dem Rest des BIldes, mach das mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

4:2

Blau sieht definitiv besser aus, Grün bietet keinen passenden Kontrast.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 4:2
> 
> Blau sieht definitiv besser aus, Grün bietet keinen passenden Kontrast.



Zum kontrast hab ich doch grade was geschrieben^^
Naja deine Meinung.

Bisher ist eine Signatur angekommen.
Aber ihr habt ja noch massig Zeit also hetzt euch nicht.^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

nua kei stress ich muss noch für auto prüfung lernen xD
also 4:2 hier
2:1 bei gfx
und im gildenforum 4:1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt 10 zu 3 für blau

ahja zez das grün am rücken war schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist schwer sowas weg zu tun ausserdem findi ch so ein zeichen geil
mach mir im sommer auch oft henna tattoos ;P


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Er wollte doch Meinungen hören? Ich finde das es in grün nen viel schlechteres Gesamtbild ergibt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ob du da nun klarstellst das Kontrast nicht alles ist ändert nix an der trotzdem noch funktionellen Begründung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

spammt nun hier nid total rum und bastelt lieber neue sigs oder so sonst wird der thread hier nur wieder geschlossen enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Februar 2009)

Mir fehlt wiedermal das i tüpfelchen auf meiner Sig. Was macht ihr wenn ihr wisst das in eurer Sig was fehlt aber nicht genau was fehlt?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Geht mir mit der hier genauso.. und um deine Frage zu beantworten: ratlos den Kopf zerbrechen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich wollt eh nur wieder ins Programm kommen, ist grad zum kotzen ne deutsche Version zu haben, voll die Umgewöhnung was Shortcuts angeht..


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Geht mir mit der hier genauso.. und um deine Frage zu beantworten: ratlos den Kopf zerbrechen!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier wäre meine vorschläge wären: Schrift "Weicher" machen und den Render/den hintergrund wieder ein bischen ein zu Färbe(aber nur minimal...)


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob du den Film kennst, aber einfärben wäre ein absoluter Stilbruch ^^
Bestenfalls Blut könnte ich noch auftragen.. die City wäre ne Idee aber wie ohne das ganze Ding seinen Stil zu nehmen?

Ich weiss worauf du hinaus möchtest, es fehlt halt irgendwie was und Farbe ist da i. d. R. gut, aber in Sin City gibts davon nicht viel xD
Mit der Schrift probier ich mal bisl rum..


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2009)

So hab mal was "ausprobiert". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses leeren Räumen bei den Blumen so füllen könnte, so das es wäre als ob es durchgehende Blumen sind?
Und sonstige Kritik würde ich auch gern kassieren *g*


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Geht mir mit der hier genauso.. und um deine Frage zu beantworten: ratlos den Kopf zerbrechen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warscheinlich hilft es nicht,aber ich sags  einfach mal.

@shefanix
Du könntest die blumenebene (sofern es eine ist) verdoppeln und die untere zwischen die Löcher schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2009)

Dann sieht das ganze ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht :/


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid,ich erkenne keinen Unterschied =/


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2009)

Echt nicht? Ich seh ihn auf den ersten Blick *g* Da wo sone "Spitze" in die Blumen reingeht ist jetzt was hinter. Das meinte ich. Sieht irgendwie blöd aus.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob du den Film kennst, aber einfärben wäre ein absoluter Stilbruch ^^
> Bestenfalls Blut könnte ich noch auftragen.. die City wäre ne Idee aber wie ohne das ganze Ding seinen Stil zu nehmen?
> 
> Ich weiss worauf du hinaus möchtest, es fehlt halt irgendwie was und Farbe ist da i. d. R. gut, aber in Sin City gibts davon nicht viel xD
> Mit der Schrift probier ich mal bisl rum..


dan evtl nur eine ebene (den render würd ich vorschlagen) gaaanz leicht sepia machen...


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hilft es nicht,aber ich sags  einfach mal.



Omg chopi, den Guide brauch ich nicht, aber die Idee ist genial - danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

mmh mir kanm gerade ne idee für ne signatur, leider bin ich selber kläglich dran gescheitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vll kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.

und zwar sollte das ganze ca so aussehen, links sollte der typ von den gorillaz an der wand "lehnen" und dann so ziemlich in der mitte der graph den man bei windows mediplaxer einstellen kan einmal rüber gehen. Dieser graph solte dann als trennlinie fungieren zwischen zwei bilder die sozusagen als hintergrund dienen. 
Weiter wäre es schön wenn unten rechts in der ecke hear it loud stehen würde, aber vorallem die schrift hat mir den Hals gebrochen.

sollte sich jemand erbarmen können:
Render für Links
Idee für den graph
Hintergrundbild 1

für die untere Hälfte würde ich mal freie Hand lassen, und oben vll nur diese vogescheuche

danke schonmal jetzt ^^

liebe grüße


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

syr platoon aber ne sig bei der du weisst wie es aussehen soll wird schwer zu machen sein nicht jeder findet das selbe gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2009)

nrgs ich such mich tot, es gibt einfach kein schönes Wallpaper von Tifa im 1920*1200 format und will wer  mir vllt eine schöne tifa signatur machen? °.^ bin gerade wieder total auf dem FF VII trip^^ Kann auch freizügiger sein kann aber auch eher romantisch angehaucht sein, wie man will und vllt en passender ava  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nrgs ich such mich tot, es gibt einfach kein schönes Wallpaper von Tifa im 1920*1200 format und will wer  mir vllt eine schöne tifa signatur machen? °.^ bin gerade wieder total auf dem FF VII trip^^ Kann auch freizügiger sein kann aber auch eher romantisch angehaucht sein, wie man will und vllt en passender ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab noch meine vom GFX Battle ... ka ob sie dir gefallen würde ...

[attachment=6793:Tifa_Syane_sig.png]


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2009)

sieht schon gut aus, nur irgentwie stört mich die  schrift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  trotzdem erstmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal schauen was da noch so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2009)

hallölle alle zusammen,

ich wills jetzt au ma probieren mit der lieben Bildbearbeitung und hab mir dafür Gimp runtergeladen...

jetzt mal so ne ganz bescheidene frage kann ich eingefügte Objekte die noch nicht mit dem Hintergrund verbundne sind skalieren (also größer und kleiner machen)

PS: ich bin aus der Arbeit Corell Photo Paint gewohnt und bin grad voll am ausrasten aber das Programm heißt ja ned umsonst Gimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Februar 2009)

Müsste rechtsklick-->Image--->scale Image sein ..boa is das lange her mit Gimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Müsste rechtsklick-->Image--->scale Image sein ..boa is das lange her mit Gimp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok also wenn ihr n besseres als Gimp habt immer her damit ich krieg damit bald n ausraster


----------



## Syane (16. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok also wenn ihr n besseres als Gimp habt immer her damit ich krieg damit bald n ausraster




Hm naja Photoshop benutzen die meißten ..damit erzielt man recht schöne Ergebnisse ...und es ist relativ schnell und leicht zu erlernen ..allerdings sehr teuer wenn mans nicht zufällig bei einem Preisschreiben gewinnt oderso ^^


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok also wenn ihr n besseres als Gimp habt immer her damit ich krieg damit bald n ausraster


Photoshop

*hust* rapid *hust* share *hust*
Hmm, sollte mal Hustensaft zu mir nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also an kostenlosen ist Gimp das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne Frage ... hat jemand ne Seitengasse als Stock?
Nicht mit der Straße in der Mitte, eher eine Wand schräg, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hm naja Photoshop benutzen die meißten ..damit erzielt man recht schöne Ergebnisse ...und es ist relativ schnell und leicht zu erlernen ..allerdings sehr teuer wenn mans nicht zufällig bei einem Preisschreiben gewinnt oderso ^^


ich frag ma morgeniner arbeit ob ich mir ne Lizenz nehmen darf :> mein chef is hoffentlich gnääädig ich sag natürlich das ich übe muhahahhahahaha NOT!

boa ich versuch grad mein eigenes gesicht mit flamen zu umgeben das is echt ma brutal schwer

hat wer tipps XD


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

mmh hab jetzt die letzten stunden mal mit nem freund zusammen gearbeitet und habe nun 4 ergebnisse, die einmal grob den eindruck vermitteln sollen.
Bilder sind noch frei veränder bar, mir gefällt zwar noch nichts wirklich gut, aber die idee ist mal fertig.

Grün ohne Hintergrund
Grün mit Hintergrund

Rot ohne Hintergrund
Rot mit Hintergrund

was mir noch überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist auf jedenfall der typ von den gorillaz, da muss noch iwas mit geschehen. naja mal schaun, die bilder dienen nur als anregung und können ja auch relativ leicht angepasst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg (kritik und anregung gerne gesehen)

p.s. wenn sich jetzt wer erbarmen kann, pm einfach an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> mmh hab jetzt die letzten stunden mal mit nem freund zusammen gearbeitet und habe nun 4 ergebnisse, die einmal grob den eindruck vermitteln sollen.
> Bilder sind noch frei veränder bar, mir gefällt zwar noch nichts wirklich gut, aber die idee ist mal fertig.
> 
> Grün ohne Hintergrund
> ...




Kannst mir ja mal die Psd schicken wenn du mit photoshop arbeitest.^^


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

mmh arbeite mit gimp, wären also leider nur .xcf  geht das auch?

welches denn? rot? grün?

*edit hab mal nen anderes render genommen und mit farbverlauf im Hintergrund...
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/rmd81ngd/sig_r8.jpg


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2009)

du musst in beiden fällen den Render mehr einarbeiten^^ und beim 2ten is der Render total unscharf und deswegen meines erachten nicht zu gebrauchen

hmmm speicher des mal gif ab und vllt kriegt man des dann mit ImageReady hin sich als psd zu speichern


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

einsendung fürs bild muss ich an kangrim oder?
nid ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den post find ich auch irgendwie nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint : 4 seiten weiter hinten -.- habs


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

hab auch mal n Bildchen gemacht...könnt ja sagen, was Ihr davon haltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

ist mir persöndlich zu wirr und gefällt mir darum nid wirklich syr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber geschmack ist verschieden

hab was für nen typen bei gfx sector gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Rahmen und Typo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Rahmen ohne Typo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Rahmen mit Typo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Rahmen mit Typo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab auch mal n Bildchen gemacht...könnt ja sagen, was Ihr davon haltet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich finds cool. Dürfte ich mir das vieleicht abspeichern und als C4D benutzen?


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Moin ...also ich hätts als Desktop Hintergrund benuzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut sehr typisch danach aus.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Moin ...also ich hätts als Desktop Hintergrund benuzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja aber als Hintergrund hab ich lieber ein Anime Bild anstatt 3d objekte.
Aber das mag ja auch jeder anders.^^


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Asö naja ...ich nehm immer so Wirwar und Space zeugs und dann packe ich dazu nen Anime BIld/Render der mir grade sehr gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

@Kangrim: Na klar darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist mir persöndlich zu wirr und gefällt mir darum nid wirklich syr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sagt ma was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 issez gut oder mist?
-.- ...


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Also ..ich find keins davon gut ...daher hab ich vorhin auch nix gesagt :X Besonders den Schein am Arm von Blade(?) ...is doof ...die Typo is evtl das einzig gut gelungene ...sry


Also deine Aktuelle Signatur dagegen auch wenn sie evtl vom Aufwand her schlichter ist ...schaut um einieges geiler aus :/


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

So hier mal wieder was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was kann ich noch dran verbessern/ändern?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Also ..ich find keins davon gut ...daher hab ich vorhin auch nix gesagt :X Besonders den Schein am Arm von Blade(?) ...is doof ...die Typo is evtl das einzig gut gelungene ...sry
> 
> 
> Also deine Aktuelle Signatur dagegen auch wenn sie evtl vom Aufwand her schlichter ist ...schaut um einieges geiler aus :/


beledig blade nid so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gesagt sig für einen von ner anderen seite und der wollte den kerl halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ok^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Render zwar einarbeiten, aber dennoch etwas herausstechen lassen.
Und es fehlt irgendwie der kick


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ja also was könnte ich denn reinmachen? Finde die rechte Seite ist zu leer. Hab schon bestimmt ne Stunde rumprobiert aber finde einfach nichts was die irgendwie hinpasst.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Februar 2009)

<<Post>>

Ich weiß sowohl dass es bei mir massig Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt als auch dass ich übel kein Plan hab. Aber wenigstens ein kleines Bisschen Ansatzfeedback, damit ich ne Richtung hab, was ich als erstes angehen sollte, wäre sehr hilfreich ;>

Irgendwie find ich es langweilig und kaum abwechslungsreich.. Da fehlt was .. Jmd nen Tipp?


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja also was könnte ich denn reinmachen? Finde die rechte Seite ist zu leer. Hab schon bestimmt ne Stunde rumprobiert aber finde einfach nichts was die irgendwie hinpasst.




Naja ich würde erstmal ein paar der Linien die um den Render gehen mit lichteffekten versehen. das wäre zum beispiel son gewisser kick. Wenn die mitte gut besetzt ist, ist es manchmal egal ob die Seiten leer sind. Sollten sie trozdem zu leer sein einfach ein bisschen mit C4D´s rumspielen oder es kommt dir einfach noch ne super idee.


@Oonagh
Was an dem Bild hast du gemacht?


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gern entgegen und davon müsste es mehr als genügend geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo sicher ...machn paar Vampier Augen rein ;D   Aber einarbeiten ! Du weist sicher was für welöche ich meine ..die von Alucard wenn er die Siegel aufhebt x)


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Oonagh
> Was an dem Bild hast du gemacht?



Das Bild oben links war und ich hab das Siegel noch darübergelegt.. Den Rest eher selbst.


Das mit den Augen is ne Idee, werd ich noch machen.. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dem ganzen fehlt iwie das äh .. ich nenns mal das "Besondere", mir fehlt grad das Wort >.<


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Zittier doch wen aus Hellsing ... gibts doch genug sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sowas z.B. :

In the name of God impure souls of the living dead shall be banished to eternal damnation...           

   Hellsing


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Ok. Du willst es hören, hier bekommst du es.

Das Bild ist zu Pixelig da hättest du ein anderes nehmen sollen. Oben links ist eine beschissene Position das hauptaugenmerk gehört in die Mitte. Da hättest du dann das Pentagramm rumarbeiten können. Der rest sind ja dann nur Flammenbrushes die auch nicht sonderlich gut aussehen. Sind zu lasch. Die sollten etwas mehr strahlen aber ohne dem Hauptaugenmerk die show zu stehlen.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke bei den, wie du sagst strahlenden Brushes, wird es bei mir schon hapern, bin sozusagen Noob erster Klasse.
Aber werd mal schauen, was ich da so rausholen kann..
Bzw was Neues anfangen eher..


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2009)

Einfach immer was neues anfangen und viele Tuts machen,mehr kann man dir atm nicht antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Februar 2009)

will mir den niemand ne tifa sig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

klunker musst erstma zeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab schon 3 sigis heut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Bisher sind bei mir die Signaturen von Syane Mina und Vartez angekommen.
Macht euch aber kein Stress. Ihr habt ja noch zeit.


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2009)

warum erwähnst du des dann??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum erwähnst du des dann???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja falls jemand ne Sig geschickt hat und ich dessen Namen nicht genannt hab weiß derjenige, dass es nicht angekommen ist.^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

du hast mir ja geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da is klar das meine angekommen ist .. tse^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

So hab nochmal was gemacht:

Version 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 2: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Hey ...nicht schlecht ... mir gefällt die erste besser ...aber die 2. is auch gut ...

Jezt nochn verbesserungsvorschlag undzwar ... Scheint ja LICHT von hinten auf den Render drauf ..aber die "Lichtquelle" wenn man den Hellen Bereich direkt hinter dem render als diese sieht ..ist zu dunkel ..du verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Ich stelle mir das ganze recht geil vor wenns etwas heller ist :>

Achja das erste erinnert mich an Regen ;D Daher find ichs cool.

Hab noch ne idee mit nem Strichcode als Typo aber das lass ich mal :X


Ajo <3 Vin Diesel aka Riddic !


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2009)

Du hast dat Sincitytut nachgebaut (zum teil)? *g*
Sieht ganz nett aus,aber wie ich finde,zu wenig Kontrast drin.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Okay, werd jetzt mal rumprobieren. Das bei dem 1. hab ich gemacht weil ich das gestern in nem Sin City Tut gesehen hab. Da die hier ja schwarz/weiss ist, dachte ich das passt ganz gut. Sieht aber nicht nach Sin City aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Typo kann ich sowieso nicht. Die lass ich immer aus weil das bei mir immer mehr schlecht als recht ist.


Edit: Ich habn Tut nachgebaut? LOL. Sollte eigentlich ne Dr. House Signatur werden. Die war richtig bunt und so. Aber dann hatte ich son Effekt drin. Da dacht ich mir: Da ,muss nen anderen Render hin. Aber Dr. House ist immernoch in der Sig. Ist noch nen Paar Ebenen unten drunter. Keine Lust den zu entfernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Ne das geht so nicht ..Riddic+Doctor Würgs in ein und der selben Signatur ... Gott sollte ... ach naja ...

Ansonsten ..versuchs mal mit dem Licht und ..hast du bei der Linken Seite des Renders nen weichzeichner benuzt und rechts weggelassen?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Oh, stimmt. Hab ichs auf der rechten Seite glatt vergessen. Mach ich mal nach *g*


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Ja das mit dem Licht finde ich auch. Sollte etwas heller werden um den nötigen höhepunkt in der Signatur zu erzeugen. Sone art Orgasmus der Augen.^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

So, ich mach mal Klartext... Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das heller machen soll. So viel Ahnung von Photoshop habe ich nun auch wieder nicht *g*


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, ich mach mal Klartext... Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das heller machen soll. So viel Ahnung von Photoshop habe ich nun auch wieder nicht *g*



Naja das dreieckige licht hinter dem Render. Die lichtquelle praktisch. Verstehst du?.^^


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Zuerstmal ...hast du ne Graue Ebene auf das gesamtbild gelegt um dieses Grau zu machen? Kenne das Tu ja nicht das du benuzt hast ...


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2009)

so das sich kangrim wundert^^



*VIEL GLÜCK AN ALLE GFX BATTLE TEILNEHMER*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so das sich kangrim wundert^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vieleicht will er damit sagen, das seine Sig jetzt auch angekommen ist xD

@Syane Also ich mach das immer mit strg+u und dann die stärke verringern.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

1. bei strg+u würd ich mir die Hand brechen habe ich gerade festgestellt ..zweitens ...so meinte ich das nicht... weil bei strg+u verändert er dann ja den Kontrast vom ganzen Bild :> 

*Mache mal schnell was ..editiers gleich*


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab gar kein Tutorial benutzt. Und grau gemacht hab ichs durch ne Verlaufsumsetzung. Hab grad schon mit dem Filter was versucht, aber das klappt nicht. Also "Beleuchtungseffekte".


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

So...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist ebenfalls mit ner Verlaufsumsetzung ganz zum "schluss"  und dann auf <<Weiches Licht>> gestellt.

Wenn der Hintergrund in deiner Riddic Signatur vorher weiß war ..solltest du ein ähliches Ergebniss erzielen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ach ich versuchs mal. Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so?


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach ich versuchs mal. Moment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jezt nochma mit den Strichen büdde :>


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Juhu, meine erste Signatur die jemand gut findet *g*

Edit: Mit Strichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Los noch die mit den Strichen (Die fand ich ja wie Anfangs gesagt ehh cooler)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will sehen wie das ausschaut x)


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Siehe Edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Los noch die mit den Strichen (Die fand ich ja wie Anfangs gesagt ehh cooler)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieht gut aus. Kannste so verwenden oder es nochmal mit nem Rand probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Och nö, schon wieder was vergessen... diesmal den Rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Also is egal auch ohne Rand Top ..schön das wir dir helfen konnten! Kann sich sehen lassen.. und das durch nur kleinen veränderungs Aufwand :>

Mit den Strichen schauts echt Geil aus.

Edit:  Jop lass den 1pxl. Rand das ist gut. Und ganz klar die #1 ist besser ;D


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine 1. Signatur die ich mal wirklich als Signatur benutzen werde. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche Version ich nehmen soll :/


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die regen version eindeutig. Boa Syane es überrascht mich was für augen wir schon haben um die deteils zu erkennen und zu verschönern.^^


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Ja ..wir werden halt auch immer besser ....wenn ich mich an meine ersten Gimp Signaturen von vor 4 Jahren erinnere und meine aller erste mit Photoshop... *Genug offtopic ..nich das wieder geclosed wird : / *


----------



## Klunker (17. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klunker musst erstma zeit haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst mich ja mal einfach mal bei msn anquatschen oder so bin manchmal als offline angezeigt wenn ich on bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2009)

Ich werd mal nen total hässliches Bild mit nen total hässlichen Programm erstellen und reinstellen^^
Ich hoffe ihr sterbt alle an Augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Bis auf Kangrim


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal nen total hässliches Bild mit nen total hässlichen Programm erstellen und reinstellen^^
> Ich hoffe ihr sterbt alle an Augenkrebs
> 
> 
> ...



Früher hatten meine Signaturen 2 Ebenen. Ich bin von mir selbst abgehärtet xD


----------



## Zonalar (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe es endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GIMP LÄUFT AUF MEINEM MAC! Ich hab hart dafür gearbeitet, und jezz, isses drauf^^
Und hier euer Augenkrebs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Mein erstes Bild mit sonem professionellem Programm... ich hab keine Ahnung was das Ding eigendlich kann...need Help


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2009)

Was hast du da jetzt eigentlich verändert? :-X


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

hm ....schwierig ...warscheinlich hat er die Quadrate übers Bild gelegt ..und dann das Bild verzerrt ^^


----------



## Zez (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe ich gestern in ein paar min entworfen, dannach noch diverse Lichtspiele probiert ....
Soll ein header für [7Up] @ oGame sein - aber irgendwas fehlt noch :/


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2009)

header ... header hat masse mit a < b ..
also 100 x 200 oder so
und nid a = b 

typo tut mir überhaupt nid gefallen ;O das licht schaut gut aus aber denke ma das war schon so xDD

ahja @ gewinnspiel darf ich da in nem anderen forum schon fragen wie sie gefällt oder erst am ende?


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja @ gewinnspiel darf ich da in nem anderen forum schon fragen wie sie gefällt oder erst am ende?


Wenn du sie abgegeben hast,darfst du fragen (dann allerdings naürlich nicht noch ne Sig einschicken)
@ "banner": Mina hat ja schon gesagt,warum es kein Banner ist und die Typo hat er auch bemängelt,viel mehr gibbet nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2009)

hmm okay dachte darf erst danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei gildenforum antworten die eh nie :/
ma be igfx posten^^


----------



## Zez (18. Februar 2009)

k Header war falsch ausgedrückt, ist ein "Logo", was einem eben anprangert wenn man die Allianzseite beischtigt.
Nein, Licht war nicht so, nur ein Burchteil des "inneren" Leuchtens.
Typo ist Geschmackssache, mir gefällt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Februar 2009)

Boah ich hab voll keine Ahnung, wie man Bilder bearbeitet^^Aber hab nen Tutorial-link bekommen von Kangrim (danke nochmals^^) Den stell ich jezz auf die Probe.

Ich hab beim Bild nen schwarzweiss Farbverlauf drübergespielt, das sich wiederholt(2mal) und dann das BIld angewinkelt... allesw anere was ich getestet hab, sah einfach nur kagge aus(also, noch schlechter)


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Ich werde vielleicht mal ein Gimp 2 turorial machen. Kann jemand eines empfehlen?


----------



## Othnaku (18. Februar 2009)

was willst du denn lernen/wie viel kannst du schon?


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann eigentlich nichts. so gut wie nichts.
Das mit den Effekten usw. habe ich überhaupt nicht gerafft.
Also eigentlich ein Tut um erst die Grundlagen zu erlernen.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Februar 2009)

Das hier sollte helfen
http://www.ufocomes.de/files/basegimp.html


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2009)

<-- Hier mein Tutorial-Pic... hab echt lange gebraucht^^


----------



## Biggus (19. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> <-- Hier mein Tutorial-Pic... hab echt lange gebraucht^^



könnte moderne kunst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> <-- Hier mein Tutorial-Pic... hab echt lange gebraucht^^


Um ehrlich zu sein, das sieht aus als wärs ne 3-Minuten-Arbeit ausm Paint =P


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2009)

Hey, ich musste dabei die Anleitung lesen^^Nunja, eine aussm Internet^^
Hab vorher noch nix mit Gimp oder PS oder so gemacht. Also bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger


----------



## Lisutari (19. Februar 2009)

Das sieht aber wirklich so aus als ob du nen hibtergrund aus Blauen Kacheln genommen hättest und das andere ausm Paint wäre. Sry, aber es ist so xD^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Februar 2009)

hey!
man beachte den schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Februar 2009)

welchen Schatten?^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> welchen Schatten?^^



Den vom Avatar. Schatten sind schlecht mit paint zu machen.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Den vom Avatar. Schatten sind schlecht mit paint zu machen.


Aso, ja sry, den seh ich kaum^^ (kontaktlinsen net drin)


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey, ich musste dabei die Anleitung lesen^^Nunja, eine aussm Internet^^
> Hab vorher noch nix mit Gimp oder PS oder so gemacht. Also bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger


Hahaha ich kann mich kaum mehr halten vor lachen...und dennoch muss ich weinen...es ist wesentlich besser als alles was ich bisher hinbekommen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja es gibt Leute die sind zeichnerisch begabt (nicht ich), solche die besser ein Instrument spielen (ich) und solche die sich sowieso von Kunst fernhalten sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich habe nachwievor hohen Respekt vor jedem der mir in 5 Minuten was hinbastelt das ich in 5 Jahren nicht annähernd so gut hinbekommen würde!


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2009)

Kannst ja mal meine Galerie auf mein mybuffed-Profil begutachten^^Da merkt man welcher Künstler in mir schlummert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

nämlich keiner....neee spaß benji...mit dem bleistift machst du schon gute arbeit....wenn du dir nur noch en vernünftigen emu für windoof besorgst udn damit dann PS benutzt wird es bestimmt besser^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Zeichnungen in deiner Galerie ned sooo gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann es nicht besser, überhaupt nicht.
Aber das wird schon noch, schlecht sind sie ja nicht. Wenn ich jetzt nur Gutes über deine Bilder gesagt wird, würdest du dich vielleicht nicht mehr anstrengen, weil du denkst du bist schon sehr gut. xD
Übung macht den Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Skatero


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

ganz ehrlich kleiner...übe...übe weiterhin...zeichne jede freie sekunde...weil die sind echt net gut..sry das i dat so sagen muss aber übe übe übe


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Wow ich hab grade Eureka 7 durch und ich glaub ich brauch jetzt auch eine Sig davon xD


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

Freak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



biste ICQ? Komm on^^


----------



## Vartez (19. Februar 2009)

Mhhh naja zu theme gmp hatte ich auch fands aber scheiße weilde damit net so wirklich gute und schöne effekte wie bei phtoshop hinbekommst abetr für anfänger reicht es alle malle und hier ma n paar tuts sollten für den anfang reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gimpforum.de/


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

dat prob is er kann aufgrund seines mac keen PS install..deswegen würd i sagen emu + windoof & PS^^


----------



## Vartez (20. Februar 2009)

Wat mac und ps geht net was das den Oo das gerade für mac hase schonmal mit nem mac und ps was gemacht das is hamma ^^ 

wade ma 
https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cf...BYEL&loc=de

wende dich da anmeldest  kannste gientlich zwischen windows und mac version wählen können

Auserdem sagt Tante Edit: Ich will  das der Wettbewerbs thread für dieses wochenende auf gemacht werden soll <.<


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ich will  das der Wettbewerbs thread für dieses wochenende auf gemacht werden soll <.<


Ich auch,aber trotzdem müssen wir beide bis Samstag 15.00 Uhr warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So,und nun werde ich meinen eigenen Prinzipien (was den Thread hier angeht) wiedersprechen,in dem ich nach einem Tutorial frage.
Hat jemand ein Tut,in dem beschrieben wird,welche Teile eines Gesichts man verwenden muss,um eine Person mit etwas zu verschmelzen,man aber dann trotzdem die Person erkennen kann (oder halt algemein so "verschmelzungstuts")?


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Tcha Samstag 15.00 ist doch garnicht mehr solange hin.^^


So hier Skatero die Sig für dich. Ich hoffe sie gefällt dir. Ich find den Black Star Render ziemlich geil.
Sollte es dir nicht gefallen bitte ich um verbesserungsvorschläge und dann setz ich mich nochmal drann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Der Rand is zu dick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Der Rand is zu dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2pixel. ich find ihn gut


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

war auch nid ernst gemeint ..wollte nur was Meckern weils sonst irgendwie nichts zu beanstanden gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...vorerst jedenfalls ...lasse das Bild noch etwas auf mich einwirken x)

ot: 2x DF preordern suckt -.- 

Im Ts hat mir schon wer nen Rat gegeben ...wo ich am Überlegen bin den in meine Signatur zu packen : Abwarten und refreshen...


----------



## Vartez (20. Februar 2009)

Mhhh ich hätte eins @ Chopi

Aber das is in dem ps Board ka obde da angemeldet bis (Allos hier http://www.psboard.de/index.php)
Da gibts tut für Tiermorphing allso son fantasie Tier selbst machen auch halt mit verschnelzung von teilen und sowas aber um das tut zu sehen muss man da angemeldet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt aus dem tut raus und müste sowas ähnliches sein wie du das meinst aber halt nich so heftik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/gfxe...ung/picende.jpg


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Danke Kagrim.
Bin gerade noch mit meiner Wii online, darum kann ich sie erst später brauchen.
Die Signatur gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2009)

Also Kangrim zur Sig. 
Es sieht echt toll aus^^Aber ich hät den Render an einem anderen Ort hingepackt.
Da er ein Ninja is, hät ich ihn so aus dem Schatten gucken lassen^^Das wäre die Athmosphäre dann besser denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dein Bild is gut geworden


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Februar 2009)

gibts diese woche eigentlich ein gfx-battle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Das hättest du locker im Ircchannel fragen können...
Der Thread wird in 4 1/2 Stunden aufgemacht,fals nichts versagt.


Vartez schrieb:


> Mhhh ich hätte eins @ Chopi


Danke schonmal,angemeldet bin ich nicht,werd ich dann aber gleich machen.


----------



## Vartez (21. Februar 2009)

Keine Ursache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

So wer hatte jetzt alles ne Sig geschickt?


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Wärs nicht schlauer,alle Namen zu nennen,damit es nur ein Post und nicht 8 werden?
Edit...ich.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2009)

Ich nicht, mein Photoshop geht garnicht mehr :/


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wärs nicht schlauer,alle Namen zu nennen,damit es nur ein Post und nicht 8 werden?
> Edit...ich.



Ich weiß aber nichtmehr wem die alle gehören xD


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2009)

Dann würd ich mal IRC-channel vorschlagen^^die Addresse ist im allerersten Post.
Ich macch nicht mit, mus zuerst schauen wie so mein Gimp funzt^^


----------



## Vartez (21. Februar 2009)

Meine Muste aber noch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wäre auch immer sinvoll die zu speichern die namen oder die sigs nach den namen zu bennenen xD


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Naja bin grade nicht zuhause am pc also sind meine möglichkeiten begrenz. aber ich glaub ich hab alle.^^


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Mich nicht vergessen ~~

Aber kannst ned in deinem Postfach schauen oO? Perso msng?


----------



## Lillyan (21. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hört bitte auf das ganze hier zu besprechen. Ich habe schon einmal gesagt, dass der Thread nicht dazu da ist um die Planung etc. für das Battle zu machen, dafür nehmt bitte eine eigene Gruppe oder den Chat!


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört bitte auf das ganze hier zu besprechen. Ich habe schon einmal gesagt, dass der Thread nicht dazu da ist um die Planung etc. für das Battle zu machen, dafür nehmt bitte eine eigene Gruppe oder den Chat!




Sry aber das muss jetzt seind amit es alle mitkriegen.
Ich muss den Thread leider ungefähr 15 minuten später aufmachen, weil ein teilnehmer einen weißen kasten um seine Sig gelassen hat den ich jetzt schnell entfernen muss.


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sry aber das muss jetzt seind amit es alle mitkriegen.
> Ich muss den Thread leider ungefähr 15 minuten später aufmachen, weil ein teilnehmer einen weißen kasten um seine Sig gelassen hat den ich jetzt schnell entfernen muss.


öhm...wieso?
Soll die Sig halt mit nem Kasten auftreten,versteh nicht wieso du jetzt sowas machst o.0
Um meine Sig ist auch ein "kasten"...schwarz und 4px groß,den bitte nicht wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> öhm...wieso?
> Soll die Sig halt mit nem Kasten auftreten,versteh nicht wieso du jetzt sowas machst o.0
> Um meine Sig ist auch ein "kasten"...schwarz und 4px groß,den bitte nicht wegmachen
> 
> ...




Naja er verstößt gegen die richtlinien und ich glaube nicht, dass er als ramen gedacht ist du witzbold x.x


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja er verstößt gegen die richtlinien


Disqualifizieren und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,mach du ma,wir warten schon ungeduldig.


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Meine  neue sig da unten is neu und ls Bewerten ^^


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Dreh doch die Schrift das sie in einem der Sonnen Strahlen ist ...

Ansonsten passt das ganze Lichtmäßig undso.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> *Dreh doch die Schrift das sie in einem der Sonnen Strahlen ist ...*
> 
> Ansonsten passt das ganze Lichtmäßig undso.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht!


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Wem ich die schrift noch weiter dreh verzieht sich die umrandung


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2009)

ehm nein?^^
...
also ich kann meine schriften drehen wie ich will die umrandung bleibt da ..


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Ich eigentlich auch ..oder hast du die Umrandun Manuell nachgezogen oO?


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

So...

...werd jezt mal was neues von mir reinstellen ..sind zwei versionen ..bin absolut unentschlossen welche besser ist : / 

#1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach hab noch ne 3. ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin mir halt über das Blut ...und die Laser Striche sowie das Licht nicht so ganz sicher wie das ankommt...

&#8364;:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Noch zwei eventuelle Ava dazu...


----------



## Lillyan (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das 1. am besten, finde es jedoch komisch, dass das Blut weniger glänzt als die Haut :>


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Find 1 auch auf jedenfall am besten.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Hätte ersteinmal nicht gedacht das die Signatur mit dem Blut am besten ankommt ...das das Blut weniger glänzt als die Haut ..hm das versteh ich gerade leider nicht so ^^

...an welcher Stelle? Am Rücken am Bein ? Ist ja beides verschiedenen Licht aspekten ausgesezt ..am Bein mehr (Jedoch auf ner Dunklen Fläche) Am Rücken weniger(Jedoch hellere Fläche) Außerdem wirft der rücken nochn schatten (Siehe untere Bilder ohne Blut) Das Blut dort hat "wenn man genau hinschaut) leichte Farbunterschiede.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Syane benutz die Sig!^^


So ich werd jetzt mal meinen Style komplett umkrempeln.
So ich muss dann mal an die Arbeit. *Photoshop aus der Tasche zieh*


----------



## Lillyan (22. Februar 2009)

Auf der Schulter hat sie einen wirklich hellen glanzpunkt, auf den stiefeln auch der extreme Glanz... das Blut scheint sie eher noch ein wenig stumpfer zu machen... es wirkt daher weniger wie flüssiges frisches Blut... für mich :>


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

ok ich schau mal ..jezt verstehe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

*seufz* ich trau mich fast nichmehr hier zu posten^^

ich hab alles wieder verlernt mein ich...seit bitte ehrlich hot or not? :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> *seufz* ich trau mich fast nichmehr hier zu posten^^
> 
> ich hab alles wieder verlernt mein ich...seit bitte ehrlich hot or not? :<
> 
> ...


das ist nur ein schwarzer kasten


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

O_O...das kann nich sein...ist es denn so schlecht das es das forum nichma mehr annimmt?


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> *seufz* ich trau mich fast nichmehr hier zu posten^^
> 
> ich hab alles wieder verlernt mein ich...seit bitte ehrlich hot or not? :<
> 
> ...


Da ist kein schwarzer Kasten. Also es ist nicht mein Geschmack, aber schlecht ist es nicht.^^


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir wirds richtig angezeigt ...ich weis nicht ...der weiße rand is doof, jedenfalls an den stellen wo der render dunkler ist "Kopf Bereich ...Obere rechte Ecke ...ansonsten is es doch nicht schlecht oO


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Sieht ganz gut aus. Nur fehlt mir der kick. Aber keine ahnung wo man den hernehmen soll der Render bietet keine wirkliche möglichkeit dafür :O


----------



## Zonalar (22. Februar 2009)

Zu Syanes Bilder... mir hat das 3. BIld der Signaturen besser gefallen, und auch meiner älteren Schwester^^. Bei den Ava's würd eich für den 2. stimmen.

Für Mishua. Deine Sig sieht echt toll aus =) Mir fehlt da aber was zentrales... ich weiss aber nicht was.


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man sonen richtig guten Lichtrand bastelt? so um den render..ich denk das würde gut aussehen... den rand änder ich .


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man sonen richtig guten Lichtrand bastelt? so um den render..ich denk das würde gut aussehen... den rand änder ich .



Du legst deinen jetzigen Hintergrund über den render und machst daraus eine Ebenenmaske. Dann wählst du dir einen weichen pinsel aus und machst dadurch die Ebene über dem Render ein bisschen weg, aber noch so, dass der render ein bisschen überlappt wir. Siehe skateros sig. So würde das dann ungefähr aussehen.


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

nagut ôo... ich hab atm keinen richtigen hintergrund...der besteht aus vielen kleinen ebenen..soll ich also einfach alles zusammenklopfen und dann über den render packen oder muss ich da was anders machen? ^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> nagut ôo... ich hab atm keinen richtigen hintergrund...der besteht aus vielen kleinen ebenen..soll ich also einfach alles zusammenklopfen und dann über den render packen oder muss ich da was anders machen? ^^



hmm warte mal ich such dir mal das tut dafür raus.^^


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

danke


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

http://www.gfx-sector.de/my-first-tut-video.t11695.html

Ich weiß nciht ob du damit was anfangen kannst aber ich finds gut. Und wenn du es richtig benutzt, kannst du dir auch deinen weißes leuchten machen^^


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Wollter das nächste Battle  ? ^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

Gz Vartez und jo hau ruhig rein


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

GFX Battle NR7 powerd by Vartez
Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px

Diesmal Themen Battle.


Thema:Games 
Render dürft ihr wählen aber auf die sie dürfen nicht die regeln verstoßen.


Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pn an mich),danach wird der Thread aufgemacht.
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um Lilly sagt,bis 15 Uhr...also irgendwann Sonntag nachmittag.
Es darf auch gerne Verbesert werden fals jemand noch was ändern will in seiner Signatur dan sollte die neue mit ner PN kommen.

Regeln
1. Render muss das wichtigste in der Signatur sein.
2. Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts) <-Damit ist gemein das es verboten ist halbnackte Wesen sei es männlich oder weiblich darzustellen um die Signatur aufzuwerten.
3. Keine Animation.
4. Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
a) Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
b) Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben, danach ist das ja egal).



Viel Spaß und Glück!


----------



## Zez (22. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, dann nehme ich den 3 :x


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Fedisch


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

hmm sry die render gefallen mir net wirklich .... bin dafür beim battle freie render wahl aber vorgeschriebenes thema


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

^^

Verstößt der 3. Render nid gegen die Pr0n klausel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

mhhh seh ich jetzt ers beim genauen hinsehen wird augetauscht oder ... ich glaub ich mach Themen Battle


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Mach liebr Render frei und vorgegebenes Thema :> *denke das meinst du*


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Ja so is ^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

dann mach neue regeln mit dem freien render wahl und vorgeschriebene thematik^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ja so is ^^



Dann musst du das aber ausdrücklich hier ansagen und den alten post am besten umeditieren.


BTW: Häng grade an ner neuen sig aber irgendwas fehlt :/
Syane kannst schonmal ne PN erwarten xD


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

So jetzt passt der text für das Battle


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

*GGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTT*
^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Mit Games meinst du Render aus Games oder sollen da auch background und alles zu passen?


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mit Games meinst du Render aus Games oder sollen da auch background und alles zu passen?


Und genau deshalb wollte ich keine Themen...
Wenn man Render hat,muss man die benutzen und gut is,hier ist alles wieder so schwammig.Naja,wenn es der Gewinner so will,soll er sich mit den Sigs rumplagen.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Man weiss wirklich nicht genau was.
Chopi könnte ja eigentlich seine jetztige Sig einschicken.^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb wollte ich keine Themen...
> Wenn man Render hat,muss man die benutzen und gut is,hier ist alles wieder so schwammig.Naja,wenn es der Gewinner so will,soll er sich mit den Sigs rumplagen.



chopi...komisch in den richtigen battles( die i mir angeschaut habe) is auch freie render wahl nur thematik vorgeschrieben udn i finde bei freien rendern is die kreativität eher gegeben


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man weiss wirklich nicht genau was.
> Chopi könnte ja eigentlich seine jetztige Sig einschicken.^^


Mach ich vllt auch,die is schön imo.
Ein spielrender isses und gegen irgendwelche Regelnv erstößt es nicht oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

Wann is überhaupt der nächste Battle ? oder entscheidet ihr das einfach so nach lust und laune ^^

glaub ich haum mich auch ma dazu, hab jetzt solang nichts mehr gemacht :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand einen Avatar machen?
Am liebsten mit Black Stark von Soul Eater (siehe Sig.).
Wäre wirklich nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wann is überhaupt der nächste Battle ? oder entscheidet ihr das einfach so nach lust und laune ^^
> 
> glaub ich haum mich auch ma dazu, hab jetzt solang nichts mehr gemacht :/
> 
> lg




Guck ma weiter oben ^^

und normaler weise nimt man jetzt wie z.b. bei dem thema Games ein render aus einem spiel ^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

danke vartez für die aufklärung^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

So mein neuer Style ist fertig. Ich hoffe mein Avatar wird angezeigt xD


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Darf ich eigentlich auch mitmachen ? Oo


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

klar^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus kangrim^^


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Uiii dan fang ich ma an ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

oh gott ich weiß ned über welches spiel  mach ja nur game und band gfx :/

hmm naja werd schon was finden

lg


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Mir fällt auch nix ein haben aber noch zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

wann muss ich das den einsenden? am samstag um 15 uhr oder schon früher ? Vatez soll sich ja nix abguggen ^^

lg


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

bis spätestens samstag 15^^ 15 Uhr is deadline


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

ich guck nich ab ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

oh mein gott bin ich eingerostet 

ich schicks dir ma, hab da jetzt x mal alles neu gemacht, hab jetzt keine lust mehr :/

lg


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

behalt die doch noch du hast bis sa 15 uhr zeit^^


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

Zählen Nachtelfen zu ''Pr0n''?


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> behalt die doch noch du hast bis sa 15 uhr zeit^^


nene ich werd ned besser xD

naja vll fällt mir ja noch besseres ein dann meld ich mich bei Vartez, hab aber eher angst das ich vergess das einzusenden ^^

lg


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

wense net zu freizugig sind net


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2009)

Kein Pron
Pron
Denk ich jedenfalls...


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

pron oder?


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

nö find ich jetzt net^^
is eher ästhetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Gugst du hier ..kein Pron ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (22. Februar 2009)

-.-...dann muss ich mir jetzt nen anderen suchen


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2009)

Naja warscheinlich mach ich doch net mmit mir fällt nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

...vllt Donkey Kong^^ Nehmt mal den^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

i hab ne sig schon^^ bin nur noch an den feinheiten dran^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

jeah freihe render wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw kangrim n1 sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir

ma kuken was wa machen ^^
doofes kein mimimi man siet nippel zeugs..

wobei ich eigentlich beide sigs die ich atm hab einsenden könnte^^


----------



## Vartez (23. Februar 2009)

Dürfte ich meine einsenden weil superman gibts ja auch spiele von ^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

hmm...würde eher nur render nehmen die auch wirklich weas mit games zu tun haben...ala cloud (FF), Leon(RE), Mario etc

und keine batmans Indiana Jones, supermans etc...also nur reine Game Render


----------



## Vartez (23. Februar 2009)

kk


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

ausserdem sollten es auch sigs sein die die leutz ausm forum noch nicht kennen^^...da sonst die gefahr besteht das die leute sagen:
Hey den vartez kenn ich den mag ich, aber den minas net so sehr also vote ich für vartez

hoffe du verstehst wat ich meine....wie man bei uns in köln so schön sagt...wir wollen den kölschen klüngel verhindern^^

Kölner Klüngel@ WIKI


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Wir bekommen bald einen neuen Schüler hier im Design Thread. Gibts hier jemanden der sich gut mit GIMP auskennt?

Hmm mal sehn as ich für ein Game nehme^^


----------



## Vartez (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habn jahr mit Gimp gearbeitet ^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ich habn jahr mit Gimp gearbeitet ^^


Cool weil mich hat ein Neuling angeschrieben der den Designthread wohl toll fand. Er arbeitet mit gimp. Vieleicht kannst du ihn ja ein bisschen einleiten wenn er sich hier im Thread meldet. Ich glaub er hieß Rabadash oderso. Aber naja mal sehn wenn er sich meldet. Btw bin grade voll in fahrt bei der Wettbewerbs sig. Das wird richtig geil.^^


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Glaub ich dir nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

Hab meine sig heut morgen fertig gekriegt^^...

Ich freu mich das neue leute hier im Designfred auftauchen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..wo kann man noch render laden ausser planetrenders und celestial-star?


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ..wo kann man noch render laden ausser planetrenders und celestial-star?




Das wirst du selbst rausfinden müssen. Die meisten GFXer verraten nicht gerne ihre quellen. Einer davon bin ich. xD


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Zu mir bist du aber immer ganz lüp :>


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Zu mir bist du aber immer ganz lüp :>



Äquivalenter tausch. Du gibst mir was ich geb dir was gleichwertiges. xP
Aber auf planetrenders gibts ne gute gamerender sektion. Musste mal nachschauen.


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

Kangiii ich mag dich nich mehr xP...

*google*...
google mal bitte deine seiten für mich


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch 2-3 anime seiten zwar mehr render die man selber ausschneiden muss dafür richtig geile bilder die google und seine sufu ignorieren irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber 2 davon darf ich nicht posten
und eine will ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für game render hui die linke sigi hab ich selber ausgeschnitten .. ist ja nid so ein ding
bisle mit radierer und co arbeiten soo schwer ist das nicht 
und mach das eigentlich immer wenn planet renders was nid hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arg hätt grad geiles bild von tifa gefunden -.- aber das geht zu 90% unter p0rn durch bei euch :/


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

bei mir nicht :>..p0sten!!!11elf


----------



## Zez (23. Februar 2009)

Sidn diese 3 pr0n?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

1,3 ja..bei 2 bin ich mir nich sicher :>


----------



## Zez (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da verblasst meine Idee der "Spellforce 1 + die 2 AddOns" - Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Ach ja Spellforce hat einfach geniale cover.^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Rabadash... Ich sags dir, dass is meine Grosse Schwester^^wir haben zeitgleich mit Gimp angefangen und können NIX. WIr haben nur ne Anleitung gemacht, wie man nen Strichmänchen bastelt^^(siehe Avatar). Ich wäre toll, wenn ihr uns mal weiterhelfen könntet^^ Ich weiss nicht mal, was ein Brush oder was ein Tut ist...

Wenn ihr Rabadash irgendwas sagen wollt, könnt ihrs auch mir sagen, da ich direkte Verbindung mit mir habe (ihr Zimmer is gleich um die Ecke :>) Und ich bin regelmässig hier^^Nur wegen euch werde ich auch zum GrafikFreak! xD


----------



## Vartez (23. Februar 2009)

Ich würde jetzt ma sagren 3 kein pron 1 und 2 schon


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Rabadash... Ich sags dir, dass is meine Grosse Schwester^^wir haben zeitgleich mit Gimp angefangen und können NIX. WIr haben nur ne Anleitung gemacht, wie man nen Strichmänchen bastelt^^(siehe Avatar). Ich wäre toll, wenn ihr uns mal weiterhelfen könntet^^ Ich weiss nicht mal, was ein Brush oder was ein Tut ist...


Brush = Pinsel
Tut = Tutorial bzw. Anleitung


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

wuaaaaaaaahh ... verdammte kagge musste pc neustarten  und hab dabei vergessen die psd von meiner sig zu speichern ...... heul wuaaaah


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wuaaaaaaaahh ... verdammte kagge musste pc neustarten  und hab dabei vergessen die psd von meiner sig zu speichern ...... heul wuaaaah


oh gott ich kenn das -.- ich hab ma 3 stunden an einer sig rumgebastelt und dann sürzt mir das kack windows ab ... hab mir angewöhnt alle 5 min zu speichern ^^

lg


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

jaa sollte i mir auch angewöhnen^^

na ja ein gutes hatte es ja...jetzt gefällt mir die sig viel besser^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2009)

*"Der Designthread: Ihr habt etwas entworfen? Dann hier rein damit."*



> Hallo,
> 
> von Zorkal auf die Idee gebracht, habe ich mir gedacht, man könnte ja einen Thread aufmachen, indem *entworfene Bilder* reingestellt, und *von der nächsten Person bewertet* werden. Ähnlich wie im Signatur-Thread außer, dass hier *alles selbst gemacht* sein muss.
> 
> ...



Punkt. Aus. Ende. Und auf...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2009)

Naja in dem Sinne, hab das hier gebastelt..:
Dauerte nur knapp 20 Minuten aber trotz dessen weiss ich nicht warum, aber es will mich nicht zufrieden stellen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Render ist seitlich doof platziert und ich schätz die Schrift ist auch bisl fehl am Platze, naja ich werds wohl eh auf Eis legen.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Der blick von Gorden Freeman wirkt ein wenig seltsam :O könnt mir nen anderen render besser dazu vorstellen, z.b. http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/us...guy2resized.png oder http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/us...mp_89dec2c5.png mir ein wenig transparenz auf den rändern

lg

Edit @ Vartez: Oh ich hab jetzt ein besseres Bild vor mir, also im gedanken siehts shcon riechtig geil aus, werd das demnächst machen und dir schicken. hab grad wenig zeit


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

Hab grad ne Stunde Excel mit Finanzmathematik und der Lehrer hat das Internet gesperrt, da hab ich mir en bild gemacht ^^ jetzt is pause deswegen offen und dann wieder eine stunde excel :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

eigentlich ganz nett...
vielleicht könnte man die schrift dem lichteinfall ein bischchen anpassen...
die bremmsspur auf so einem  matt-metallenem hintergrund passt nich... sonst ...
schöner font

....muss einfach etwas sagen..

MfG


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2009)

Was würdet ihr von ner eigenen seite für den design thread von buffed halten ? ^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Jau, ich bin dabei^^ Allerdings ist Buffed.de ein Portal für Onlinerollenspiele und nicht: "Buffed.de, das Portal für Kitzeleien und Hobbyschmierer" *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Es wär ja mal richtig kuuuuuul wenns mal ne seite gäb die von der Community designed wurde. (im Buffed Heft)
hmm mir kam ide IDee einfach grad und ich musste sie posten aber das is ausbaufähig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2009)

Hätte mein (leider nicht brauchbare) gildenseite die ich zur verfügung stellen könnte da ich se nimmer brauch könnte da alles umändern auch die url soweit ich weiß ^^

http://wulfsrain-arthas.yooco.de/beta/home.html

würde nur n design fehlen aber draus könnte man auchn contest machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Hätte mein (leider nicht brauchbare) gildenseite die ich zur verfügung stellen könnte da ich se nimmer brauch könnte da alles umändern auch die url soweit ich weiß ^^
> 
> http://wulfsrain-arthas.yooco.de/beta/home.html
> 
> ...


das wär schon verdammt geil


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2009)

wollen die anderen den auch ?^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> wollen die anderen den auch ?^^



Wolle ma se reinlassen?
Jaaaaa!


Btw würde ich bei deiner Signatur immernoch vorschlagen die schrift in die sonnenstrahlen zu rücken^^


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt wen ich die schrift ins licht rein drehe wird der schwarze rand Ganz pixelig


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> wie gesagt wen ich die isn lich reindreh wird der schwearze rand pixelig^^



könntest du mir mal die psd schicken? ich versteh das Problem nicht so richtig.^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Februar 2009)

coole idee


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

so hob jetzt ein neues gemacht das VIEL besser aussieht, wollt ihr schon verraten über welches spiel ihr eins macht ?

ahja hier das kack ding das ich ihm zuerst geschickt hab :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

ich weiß nich warum aber es gefällt mir nich^^...

btw ich will auch rein :>

...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Syane (24. Februar 2009)

WIllst du zu der Signa Comments? 

Wenn nicht nich weiter lesen ^^


*spoieler*



Spoiler



Der render rechts is einfach total billig drauf geklatscht ... nix eingearbeitet...schaut aus wie drauf geklebt ..die Lichteffeklte auf dem render passen garnicht zum BG

Der Bg allerdings is schon besser ...aber auch kein Hit : /


----------



## Kangrim (24. Februar 2009)

Ihr gebt jetzt Tipps zu einer Signatur, die er im Wettbewerb verwenden will? oO


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ihr gebt jetzt Tipps zu einer Signatur, die er im Wettbewerb verwenden will? oO


Er verwendet sie nicht,er hat zuerst die eingeschickt und dann ne neue gemacht.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

jo die war einfach extrem scheiße nur ich dacht wenn ich keine zeit hab um eine bessere zu machen dann hab ich wenigstens schon eine eingeschickt ^^

lg

[entfernt.... ]


----------



## Vartez (24. Februar 2009)

http://wulfsrain-arthas.yooco.de/beta/home.html

So wer will kann sich ja schoneinmal anmelden Forum ist soweit fertig muss nurncoh design und URL geändert werden ^^


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2009)

*aufsignaturdeut*

Und das hier: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...horaincerta.jpg 
hab ich vor ein paar Wochen gebastelt, müsste es langsam auch mal in html/css umsetzen :>


----------



## Lillyan (25. Februar 2009)

Mhm, sehr schick. Ich mag die Farbkombination (besonders bei dem Link) und das ganze schnörkelig-blumige :>


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2009)

Danke dir. Wenn ich bloß nicht so faul wäre, gäb's das auch schon live zu sehen ^.^


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand nomma sagen wie das geht das ich die ränder vom render en wenig durchsichtig mach ? chopi hatt da doch mal so en trick mit invert wenn ich mich nich irre ?

lg


----------



## chopi (25. Februar 2009)

Keine Lust das tut herauszusuchen,hier ne zusammenfassung.
Strg+linksklick auf renderebene
(auswahlwerkzeug)Rechtsklick und weiche kante 3-5
strg+shift+i (jedenfalls auswahl invertieren,ich glaub das war der shortcut)
entf drücken,bis es gut aussieht.
Bei weiteren Fragen -> Irc


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

habs jetzt chopi :/
flache hand trifft kopf kritisch :/

lg


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2009)

2 sigs gemacht und beide so shice gefunden das ich sie instant wieder gelöscht hab -.need idee :<
bäh
bin zwar nid perfekt zufrieden aber mir kommt einfach nid mehr in den sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an vertez senden oder?^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie findet ihrs?
(und nein hab nen anderes für das gewinnspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

passt nid schlecht ...farben sind jut aufeinander abgestimmt...

Ajo es ist kein Gewinnspiel ...oder doch? Was isn dann der Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2009)

halt battle oder ach kp^^
egal geht ums bild


----------



## Vartez (26. Februar 2009)

So die url is geändert design fehlt noch wird aber ergänzt das jetztige is ers ma schlicht meldet euch an ;P dan gibts auch keine BÖSEN MODS mehr die threads closen XD 

http://www.gfx-community.yooco.de/beta/home.html


----------



## nalcarya (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mööp. ich muss bis sonntag noch meine einsendungen für den tshirt- und den fanart-wettbebwerb zum4-jähigen wow-jubiläum fertig bekommen ^^
und dann kann ich eigentlich direkt mit nem entwurf zu dem blizzard-themepark wettbewerb anfangn ~_~


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Tschuldige aber hä? 

WoW, Blizzard ..Lara Croft ? Wieso das Bild? Was möchtest du jezt wissen? Oder uns damit sagen ^^


----------



## nalcarya (26. Februar 2009)

Der Text muss nciht immer was mit dem Bild zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit
Logo für die Tanzgruppe meiner Mutter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Frontseite eines Flyers für die gleiche Gruppe (das Foto ist auch von mir geschossen;>):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Schöne Location Logo is auch Nett ...

Aber nochmal zu davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wozu das Bild gepostet ~~ Wenns garnid zum Text passt usw...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2009)

würd mich auch irgendwie wunder mehmen
najo schweizer dürfen bei blizz ja nie mitmachen -.-

aber bei dem lara bild hätt ich ihre haare besser eingebaut .. so helle haare passen nid zum bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vartez worum gehts bei deinem link genau?^^


----------



## Vartez (26. Februar 2009)

Um ne GFX Community damit man sich hier net in sonem Einzelnen Thread nich so auf die pelle geht und man sich auch unterhalten kann und und und ^^


----------



## nalcarya (26. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zu davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Designthread?* Oo

Joa, die Lichter an ihr sind leider nicht richtig, da würd noch etwas Feinarbeit gut tun ^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. Februar 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> *Designthread?* Oo



Ja aber ich poste doch auch nicht ein Bild wo nur schwarz zu sehen ist und sage dann:

Ja das Bild hat mich eine ganze volle stunde zeit gekostet. Der Render bekommt die Lichtquelle gleich von oben Links der Sonne seht ihr?

xD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Februar 2009)

im confused ..... no wait im not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja aber ich poste doch auch nicht ein Bild wo nur schwarz zu sehen ist und sage dann:
> Ja das Bild hat mich eine ganze volle stunde zeit gekostet. Der Render bekommt die Lichtquelle gleich von oben Links der Sonne seht ihr?
> xD


Ich übersetze mal "Wow,du hast Lara so gut eingearbeitet,das man echt nicht mehr merkt,das sie eigentlich nicht in dem Bild war."
*g*


----------



## Lillyan (26. Februar 2009)

nalcarya: Ich find das Lara-Bild schick, besonders der Schatten sieht sehr "real" aus. Das Tribal ist auch nett... schade, dass die Truppe so weit weg ist, sonst würd ich mich glatt da bewerben :>


----------



## nalcarya (26. Februar 2009)

Meine verwirrten Gedankengänge sind halt nicht logisch nachzuvollziehen :x

Danke. Ich hab auch so nen schicken schwarzen Zipper-Pulli mit dem Logo drauf bekommen als Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (26. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich eure ganzen wunderschönen Bilder hier gesehen habe, habe ich mir gedacht: "Das will ich auch können!", "Verdammt ich will das können!"
Also gleich mal GIMP gesaugt und jetzt werde ich ein paar Tuts ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Um ne GFX Community damit man sich hier net in sonem Einzelnen Thread nich so auf die pelle geht und man sich auch unterhalten kann und und und ^^


dafür gibts genug gfx coms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich bin bei einer angemeldet das reicht mir völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Back und so


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2009)

der text ist nicht wirklich fliessend bei mir wirkt mehr nach stockend
anonsten najo ganz ok das bild
wirkt bisle messi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der text ist nicht wirklich fliessend bei mir wirkt mehr nach stockend
> anonsten najo ganz ok das bild
> wirkt bisle messi
> 
> ...



Das mit dem stocken find ich auch aber messi find ichs überhaupt nicht. messi ist für mich wenn effekte oder c4d´s dem render den mittelpunkt wegnehmen und die blicke auf sich lenken aber bei jokkerino ist der render ganz klar das hauptaugenmerk.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2009)

messi ist für mich was anderes^^
aber wie man sehen will eigentlich ganz gut aber das stocken MUSS weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2009)

@Jokkerino: bis auf das schon erwähnte, wirklich auffällige Stocken find ich's toll. Würd denk ich auch mit statischem Text gut aussehen, wobei es dann eher eine etwas schnörkelige Schrift mit ein paar schön geschwungenen Linien sein könnte ;>


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2009)

Ich find das stocken eig. ganz nett,schlimmer finde ich die Typo rechts o.0
Und ja,auf mich wirkt die auch ein wenig(!) messy.
Is das Links eig. der Lorem Ipsum Text?


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Februar 2009)

Und daaaas?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ich weis zwar nicht was es ist ..aber ich mag es !

Scars sagt mir leider auch nichts


----------



## Lillyan (27. Februar 2009)

Farblich schön, aber was ist das?


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ne frage wie ich einen fokus auf eine bestimmte farbe setzte ? zb s/w bild bei dem man nur das rote in farbe sieht und alles andre s/w. habs schon versucht mit der gewünschten farbe als höchste ebene und dann ebeneneinstellung, aber das sieht eher schlecht aus :/

lg


----------



## Lillyan (27. Februar 2009)

http://photoshop-tutorials.deviantart.com/...tion-R-21466967
http://photoshop-tutorials.deviantart.com/...olor-R-19358046
http://photoshop-tutorials.deviantart.com/...ring-R-24023740

... ein paar kleine Beispiele mit verschiedenen Methoden


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

danke, das 2te sieht recht ansprechend aus. (aber au nur weil ich das erste ned lesen kann, und das 3te umständlich aussieht und das 2te recht einfach)

lg


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2009)

[entfernt, da Hinweis auf Signatur im Battlethread]


----------



## Rayon (1. März 2009)

Nichts spektakuläres, aber siehe Sig. :>


----------



## Dranay (1. März 2009)

Das hab ich für eine Freundin von mir gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dem Bild steht: Die unglaubliche Jean und unten rechts steht Für dich.


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

Ich les da Incroyable und nicht incradibel xD
Aber die Idee ist nett =D


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. März 2009)

Incroyable ist schon richtig ^^


----------



## Dranay (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich les da Incroyable und nicht incradibel xD
> Aber die Idee ist nett =D




Keine Sorge, da steht Incroyable ^^ Sieht nur etwas anders aus, weil das J von Jean im Hintergrund ist =)


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Rayon, also ich find die Typo (besonders die farbe) versaut das ganze ein wenig
Dranay, sieht richtig gut aus, nur ich hätts ein wenig kleiner gemacht

Und ne frage von mir: Wann is der battle überhaupt vorbei ?

lg


----------



## Dranay (1. März 2009)

Ich habs extra groß gemacht, da es eigentlich ein Wallpaper ist, habe nur den Hintergrund entfernt, da dieser nur aus einem grünen Farbverlauf besteht und eigentlich ein Platzfüller auf dem Desktop ist. Das braucht man hier aber nicht, denn es geht ja nur um das GFX an sich.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ich habs extra groß gemacht, da es eigentlich ein Wallpaper ist, habe nur den Hintergrund entfernt, da dieser nur aus einem grünen Farbverlauf besteht und eigentlich ein Platzfüller auf dem Desktop ist. Das braucht man hier aber nicht, denn es geht ja nur um das GFX an sich.


Also mir gefällt echt gut, besonders wegen den details zb. den diagonalen strichen die man nur ganz leicht sieht, aber das ganze viel besser aussehen lässt

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2009)

Mal was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

farblich sehr schön nur für meinen geschmack..zu heavy grell...zu überladen mit c4d effekten aber sonst sehr gut^^

ging an Dranay

@ Mefi dat Battle geht bis ca. 15 Uhr heute


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mal was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht richtig gut aus, warum haste nicht mit dem mitgemacht ^^

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sieht richtig gut aus, warum haste nicht mit dem mitgemacht ^^
> 
> lg




Will den anderen doch Siegeschancen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

wer hat den alles mitgemacht ? aber nich sagen mit welcher sig.

ich für meinen teil hab mitgemacht, ich glaub einige hier wissen eh schon mit welcher ^^

lg


----------



## Dranay (1. März 2009)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus, nur an der Waffe finde ich etwas zu gesplattert.

Farblich is es auch gut =)


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mal was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr cooles Teil. Farblich gut gestaltet und die Effekte harmonisieren ausgezeichnet mit dem Charakter. Gefällt.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> farblich sehr schön nur für meinen geschmack..zu heavy grell...zu überladen mit c4d effekten aber sonst sehr gut^^


Ich seh da keinen einzigen C4D o.0


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Hallo ihr Designer Freaks 

Ich hab da mal ne frag ob mir jemand denn sev (von dem bild was unten geposten wir) auf anderen Hintergrund machen kann? 

So halt richtig Krieg atmosphäre! sein, es Sollte möglichst in 1680x1050 sein das ich das als Hintergrund machen kann! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der sev ist der ganz vorne auf dem bild! 

Ich Zwinge keinen mir so was zu machen aber es wäre echt nett Weil ich rissen KL2 fän bin! 

mfg


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das wirst du selbst rausfinden müssen. Die meisten GFXer verraten nicht gerne ihre quellen. Einer davon bin ich. xD


Ich antworte zwar ein wenig spät darauf,aber wie bescheurt ist diese Aussage (+Einstellung) eigentlich? o.0
__
Jokkerino,gibt es zu deinen Sigs auch Tutorials? *g*


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich antworte zwar ein wenig spät darauf,aber wie bescheurt ist diese Aussage (+Einstellung) eigentlich? o.0



Mindestens so bescheuert wie deine Wünsche, dass der Thread geschlossen werden soll und die Vorschläge auf Battles ohne Thema oder Render oder dein gepöbel gegen andere Leute. Wollte ich schon lange mal sagen x.x


@ Jokkerino
Ich find die Sig super besonders der Effekt an der Waffe gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Ich bin überrascht, dass soviele für meine gevoted haben. (Sig 7)

@Jokkerino: Die Schrift nervt mich irgendwie.^^


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> @Jokkerino: Die Schrift nervt mich irgendwie.^^


Ich frag mich grad,ob die nicht besser in weiches licht bzw. etwas ähnlichem aussehen würde. (dann allerdings ein wenig dicker z.b. o.O)
_Wollte ich schon lange mal sagen x.x_ Hats geholfen?


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> _Wollte ich schon lange mal sagen x.x_ Hats geholfen?



Ich weiß noch nicht obs geholfen hat deinen gepöbel gegen andere Leute zu stoppen aber bis jetzt siehts noch nicht danach aus.

@Mishua was ist das da eigentlich auf deiner Battlesig? Ich konnte das irgendwie nicht so richtig erkennen.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

So,da ich schon lange nicht mehr geflamed wurde:
Einmal normal und einmal mit "Regen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. März 2009)

äh das is ne axt hatte Thor nicht nen Hammer?


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Das ist nur ein Vikinger,ich wollte eig "For Thor" oder so hinschreiben,hab letztendlich nur Thor hingeschrieben.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

yay win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aromat05 ich hab die Killzone 2 sig gemacht, mir kan keine idee da hab ich deine sig gesehn ^^

ajo und mein Wallpaper immoment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i know da sind paar grafikfehler drin, hab die aber ned wegbekommen und war zu faul da jetzt noch länger dran zu arbeiten

lg


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich seh da keinen einzigen C4D o.0



der ganze BG is einzelner C4D effekt...oder wie willst du das sonst bezeichnen???


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht,ob wir das selbe meinen,aber ich würde es Smudge bzw. Gesmudges nennen.


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht,ob wir das selbe meinen,aber ich würde es Smudge bzw. Gesmudges nennen.




Ich glaube Dracun meint das von Dranay und Chopi das von Jokkerino. :/


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

ahh,mein Fehler,tut mir Leid. >_<


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> farblich sehr schön nur für meinen geschmack..zu heavy grell...zu überladen mit c4d effekten aber sonst sehr gut^^
> 
> *ging an Dranay*
> 
> @ Mefi dat Battle geht bis ca. 15 Uhr heute




steht ja da auch^^


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Hab ich beim ersten mal aber nicht gesehn o.ö
Sicher,das das nicht edited ist?
Naja,wird hier wieder zu offtopic.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor@

aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das bild was du gemacht hast ist cool ich hab es nun als Hintergrund.


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

für was hälst du mich??? warum sollte ich das editen ?? das stand da auch schon vorher da


----------



## Vartez (1. März 2009)

@ Mefi mach battl will heute abend noch schnell sig fedisch basteln


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

jetzt schon ? 

lg


----------



## Vartez (1. März 2009)

kla imer sontags schon <('.'<)


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

nächste woche wär mir lieber 

naja ich sag ma 

*Einsendeschluss: 7.03.2009 gegen 15 Uhr*

lg


----------



## Vartez (1. März 2009)

????? geb thema xD


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nächste woche wär mir lieber
> 
> naja ich sag ma
> 
> ...



Kein Thema, keine Render, kein garnichts? oO


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

ja lass dir zeiiit xD

ich bin noch am render suchen und überlegen ob ich überhaupt nen render vorgeb

wer jetzt unbedingt noch was machen will, soll warten ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

So Thema is Filme, keine Gamesverfilmungen nicht nur weil die meisten eh vom Boll sind. Und Comicverfilmungen sind erlaubt.

Keine vorgegebenen Render.

lg


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

Mefi hasi nimm dir doch eins der formblätter von uns sieht dann besser aus^^

so überliest man dat schnell^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

ich hab das letzte formblatt jetzt nich gefunden, also übersieht mans sowieso ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

*GFX Battle Nr.8 powerd by Mefisthor*
Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px​
Diesmal Themen Filme


*Thema:Filme
Render dürft ihr wählen aber auf die sie dürfen nicht die regeln verstoßen. keine Gamesverfilmungen, Comicverfilmungen sind erlaubt.

Keine vorgegebenen Render.

Einsendeschluss: 7.03.2009 gegen 15 Uhr*



Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pn an mich),danach wird der Thread sofort aufgemacht, wer um 15:01 einsendet hat pech gehabt, weil ich nach dem eröffnen nicht mehr da bin bis ca 18 uhr. (sonst fragt Lilly wenns dringend ist)
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um 15 Uhr...also irgendwann Sonntag nachmittag.
Es darf auch gerne verbessert werden falls jemand noch was ändern will in seiner Signatur dann sollte die neue mit ner PN kommen.

Regeln
1. Render muss das wichtigste in der Signatur sein.
2. Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts) <-Damit ist gemein das es verboten ist halbnackte Wesen sei es männlich oder weiblich darzustellen um die Signatur aufzuwerten.
3. Keine Animation.
4. Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
a) Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
b) Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben, danach ist das ja egal).​

Da habt ihr euer Formblatt


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

geht doch^^ so genug offtopic^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So grad mal gebastelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. März 2009)

mna das thema is aber doof naja hab schon nen render ^^ zum glück is zeichentrick oder wie man mein film da nent erlaub ^^


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2009)

irgendwie komt mir der der bg stark bekannt vor^^ aaber was ich mich frage sonic mit einems chwert Oo


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

ja bg is bekannt^^ udn sonic mit schwert = http://www.planet-sega.de/?article=7714&am...Schwarze_Ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. März 2009)

mhm ich weiß net..sonic darf für mich kein schwert besitzen..das ist en igel der sich einkugeln kann und dann mit high speed durch die level..toll jetzt will ich wieder 6 sein und zum zahartzt gehen. die hatten da so einen spielhallenautiomaten mit sonic^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

hab noch was an dem Formblatt umgeändert

Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pn an mich),danach wird der Thread sofort aufgemacht, wer um 15:01 einsendet hat pech gehabt, weil ich nach dem eröffnen nicht mehr da bin bis ca 18 uhr. (sonst fragt Lilly wenns dringend ist)

lg


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Hättest auch ruhig "lilly sagt um 15 uhr..." umändern können,das hab ich beim ersten mal geschrieben,was damals schon unlogisch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich weiß net..sonic darf für mich kein schwert besitzen..das ist en igel der sich einkugeln kann und dann mit high speed durch die level..toll jetzt will ich wieder 6 sein und zum zahartzt gehen. die hatten da so einen spielhallenautiomaten mit sonic^^




Es gibt ein spiel indem Sonic ein schwert hat. Es gibt sogar ein spiel indem sonic sich in einen werigel verwandelt.


----------



## nalcarya (1. März 2009)

Diesmal mach ich mal mit denk ich... ist der erste, den ich mal vor Abstimmung mitbekomme xD


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

Sehr gut, da werde ich mich auch mal beteiligen.


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Da sind ja diesmal wieder so viele dabei wies aussieht. Meine Signatur ist grade fertig geworden. Gleich danach wollte ich nochmal eine machen aber dann kahmen mir keine Ideen mehr. Da ist wohl der Ideenpool ausgeschöpft.^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2009)

filme zählen da auch animes dazu? sind ja keine gameverfilmungen ..
oder nid?

hmm wollt zuerst hitman machen da ich den film heute gesehen hab aber das darf ich ja wohl nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


max payne genau so ... beides gar nid mal so schlechte umsetzungen .. matrix auch nicht hmm

viele meiner lieblingsfilme fallen raus dadurch irgendwie doof :<


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> filme zählen da auch animes dazu? sind ja keine gameverfilmungen ..
> oder nid?
> 
> hmm wollt zuerst hitman machen da ich den film heute gesehen hab aber das darf ich ja wohl nid
> ...



Er hatte extra dazugeschrieben: Keine Gameverfilmungen aber Zeichentrickverfilmungen sind erlaubt." Da würde ichs chon Animefilme wie Chihiros Reise ins Wunderland zuzählen.


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2009)

okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo ma kuken wie sich die zeit und die lust dahin bewegen was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. März 2009)

Wieso fällt Matrix raus? Ist doch keine Videospielumsetzung Oo genauso wie Anime auch nciht unbedingt Gameverfilmungen sind.


----------



## Zez (3. März 2009)

Hab mal wieder etwas entworfen, für einen Freund:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Render muss ich noch etwas einarbeiten, und evt nen passenderen BG, allerdings finde ich bisher keinen :/


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas entworfen, für einen Freund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon ist ein bisschen komischer mix mit den farben. Und den render kann ich schon nichtmehr sehen der ist schon ziemlich ausgelutscht. Aber sonst ganz nice.^^


----------



## Syane (3. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wieso fällt Matrix raus? Ist doch keine Videospielumsetzung Oo genauso wie Anime auch nciht unbedingt Gameverfilmungen sind.



Gibts aber als Spiel xD


----------



## nalcarya (3. März 2009)

Der Film war aber die Vorlage für's Spiel, also ist er keine Spieleumsetzung.


----------



## Syane (3. März 2009)

Weis ich doch aber es gibtn spiel davon ...aber dann fallen einiege raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2009)

Im Irc is keiner und per Pm wird mir nicht geholfen.
Ich möchte einen Render nehmen,der aus einem Comic genommen wurde,von dem es allerdings einen sehr bekannten Film gibt.Das geht oder?


Mefisthor schrieb:


> Comicverfilmungen sind erlaubt.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

So also Matrix geht natürlich, weil der Film vorlage fürs Spiel war und nicht umgekehrt. Anime/Manga darf gemacht werden nur nid Pr0n, was in dem Gerne doch manchmal vorkommt *g*.
Spieleverfilmungen sind z.b. Max Payne, Hitman und eben fast(?) alle Boll Filme, aber die will glaub ich sowieso niemand mit ner Sig würdigen. Und was sich einige hier vll denken "Warum überhaupt keine Spieleverfilmungen ?!, ganz einfach, weil es hier immer um Spiele ging da wollt ich mal Abwechslung reinbringen, auch wenn wir hier in einem (Online)Spiele-Portal sind. ^^

Ich mach nebenbei wahrscheinlich nich mit weil ich diese Woche keine Zeit zum basteln hab.

Gegen Uwe Boll Filme!

Lg

Edit: @ Chopi: Also ich würd es jetzt eher nicht nehmen weil es ja nicht aus einem Film ist, und ich nicht will das du am Ende noch Gewinnst (oh gott ) und jemand meint, dass das nicht gilt weil du es ja aus einem Comic genommen hast. Wenn hier keiner was dagegen hat, darfste Ruhig, wenn jemand was dagegen hat lass es lieber.


----------



## Zez (3. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Stimmt schon ist ein bisschen komischer mix mit den farben. Und den render kann ich schon nichtmehr sehen der ist schon ziemlich ausgelutscht. Aber sonst ganz nice.^^


Leider fand ich keinen besseren Pandaren Render, und das "Logo" von Enfos ist nunmal ein Pandar:
http://www.hiveworkshop.com/forums/resource.php?t=81150



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal mit einem anderen BG, passt alelrdings auch nicht zu Wc3/Enfos :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Rein von der optik her sieht es besser aus. Passt zwar nicht ganz zu dem von dir gewünschten thema aber wenn du einfach mal den grauschen weichzeichner auf den hintergrund anwendest siehts vieleicht noch besser aus.


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2009)

also zez das feuer schaut meiner meinung nach s...se aus ^^ wär echt was gutes um mit dem bg zu verbinden
der bg passt nicht zum render .. andere hat mehr gepasst
was dieses gras da zu tun hat kapier ich auch nicht

hmm sorry gefällt mir irgendwie gar nid ...


----------



## chopi (3. März 2009)

Übrigens,wer kein Photoshop bzw. keine Portableedition hat,dem kann ich vllt diese Seite ans Herz legen 
Hat mir eben ´n Freund gezeigt,sieht nett aus.


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

Ich habe jezz nur auf die Seite geklickt... Man sieht die gut aus^^mal schaun was die alles kann^^Vllt mach ich mir mit dem nen neuen Ava^^...also nen anderes Strichmännchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kangrim: Du hast mal gesagt, dass du an meinem Wallpaper arbeitest. Ich wollt dich nur noch dran erinnern, sonst gerät der noch in Vergessenheit. ^.^ Ich vertraue auf deinen Stil, wie du Animes in Bildern umsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag jede einzelne Signatur von dir, und hoffe, das du den Wallpaper hinkriegst.


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe jezz nur auf die Seite geklickt... Man sieht die gut aus^^mal schaun was die alles kann^^Vllt mach ich mir mit dem nen neuen Ava^^...also nen anderes Strichmännchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD stimmt verdammt die habe ich ganz vergessen.^^ Du wolltest einen Drachen haben oder? da muss ich mich demnächst mal wieder drannsetzen.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Leute kann einer von euch gut render machen ? eine gute bekannte hat bald ma geburtstag und ich wollt was mit ihrem bild machen aber bin selber miserabel im rendern.

danke schonma

lg


----------



## Syane (4. März 2009)

Ich kann ... solange es nicht allzu schwierig ist ..: RL personen und dinge gehen besser als Anime zu rendern.


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Ich wollte demnächst mal anfangen rendern zu lernen. Mal sehen was daraus wird.^^


----------



## Syane (4. März 2009)

Soooo mal ne RL Signatur, was sagt ihr dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sie schlicht gehalten ..mal was anderes.


----------



## chopi (4. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Diesmal mach ich mal mit denk ich... ist der erste, den ich mal vor Abstimmung mitbekomme xD





Deanne schrieb:


> Sehr gut, da werde ich mich auch mal beteiligen.


Leute,das wars,wir können einpacken *g*



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Leute kann einer von euch gut render machen ?


Einfach ma das Pic hier reinposten würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Soooo mal ne RL Signatur, was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Irgendwas stört mich. Ich weiß nur nicht was.^^
@Benji: Sry ich krig einfach kein wallpaper hin. Vieleicht macht ja jemand anderes eines für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Einfach ma das Pic hier reinposten würd ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Syne is so überaus nett und macht es grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Syane (4. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Irgendwas stört mich. Ich weiß nur nicht was.^^



Nur weil es zu weiß ist ?


@ Benji schreib evtl nochmal deine Wallpaper anforderungen ..evtl sprichts mich ja an will das jezt nich suchen.


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Ich durchforste mal die letzten 30 seiten... irgenwo dort steht es^^


----------



## Vartez (4. März 2009)

Pls post ma neu würde mich ma dran versuchen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Okey, Vorraussetzungen:

° Eine Frau muss dabei sein (egal ob 12 oder 40 Jahre alt^^hauptsache hübsch anzuschauhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

° Ein Drache muss dabei sein. Like Dragons *g*

° Pixelgrösse: 1280 x 960

Alles andere steht euch frei


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh gott bin ich schlecht -.-

lg


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach was das ist doch ein guter anfang. Die farben gefallen mir aber nicht. Die Schrift wirkt auch seltsam. Den Rand hätte ich vieleicht Schwarz gelassen aber das müsste man einfach rumprobieren.


----------



## chopi (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor,mach Effekte NIE über Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Zu dem Geburtstagsbild... der Sonnenstrahlen-effekt sollte nicht dünkler als das Bild aussehen...*g*

Meinung eines bescheidenen Users


----------



## Huntermoon (4. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> [text]


chopi, was haste für nen render für deine sig betutzt?


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mefisthor,mach Effekte NIE über Gesichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an. Ich hab schon gesehen wie einer ne ziemlich geile struktur über ein gesicht gelegt hat. Aber das ist dann wohl wieder ne andere Sache. Da hat Chopi recht. In der Regel keine Effekte über Gesichter. Bei dir müsste man das noch locker wegradieren können Mefisthor.


----------



## Zez (4. März 2009)

Die GLow effekte sind nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Soooo mal ne RL Signatur, was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Mädel ist süß, gibt schonmal + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mh ich weiss nicht was das rote auf ihrer linken Schulter ist und die beiden grauen "Strähle" unten links gefallen mir nicht. Die Farbe und die Brushs in den anderen Ecken find ich aber sehr gelungen.


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Ich mache jezz ein Flyer für die Schule^^Unsere Klasse macht einen Autowaschtag, um Geld für die Abschlussreisekasse zu sammeln. Auf dem Flyer sollte rechts ein Auto drauf, dass nicht ganz drin is, dazu soll noch nen Wascheimer (oder ähnliches) dazukommen und rechts steht der Text, wann und wo der Waschtag stattfindet. Ganz oben ist über dem Flyer der Titel.

 Meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr gute Autorender? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe ihr helft mir^^
Ich werde später mal das Bild posten, wenn ich schon mal weiter bin.


----------



## nalcarya (4. März 2009)

Es heißt NICHT rendern!!!111einself

Rendern steht zwar für mehrere Dinge in der Bildbearbeitung/-erstellung, aber nicht dafür. Freistellen, Cut-Out, aber nicht Render. Das ist einfach nur falsch. Nur weil eine recht große Community es "Render" nennt, macht es das nicht richtiger.

Wenn hier stellenweise schon auf semiprofessionell gemacht wird, oder wenn einem das ganze als Hobby halbwegs am Herzen liegt, dann kann man sich doch wenigstens die Mühe geben die richtigen Begriffe zu kennen/nutzen. Ja, das regt mich auf. Und ja, ich ha schlechte Laune ~_~


@Mefisthor:
Diese Querstreifen würde ich nicht über die Person legen, finde sie auch generell zu penetrant im Bild. 

In Photoshop kannst du mit strg+Klick auf die Minivorschau in der Ebenenansicht alles markieren was in der Ebene ist (also z.B. das Mädel, sofern sie auf ner eigenen Ebene liegt) und dann auf ner anderen Ebene diese Form ausschneiden. Oder einfach die Ebene mit dem Mädel weiter nach oben schieben :<

Aber mit dieser "Markiermethode" könnte man z.B. auch unter dem Mädel noch eine Ebene erstellen, den Umriss mit nem ganz hellen blau oder gleich weiß füllen, darauf dann nen Gauß Blur anwenden und mit der Deckkraft / dem Ebeneneffekt spielen, schon hat man um sie rum noch einen hübschen Leuchtrandeffekt (was da imho auch passen würde).

Du könntest an den Sreifen auch noch ein bisschen "effekthaschen", also ein bisschen Leben reinbringen indem du mit schicken Pinselspitzen ausgewählte Stellen wegstempelst / ausradierst.

*edit:* und langsam bin ich auch noch... alles kacke heute -.-


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Sooo ich hab mal wieder eine Sig gemacht. Ist ein bisschen messi aber mir gefällt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Ach ja: Ein Hintergrundbild hab ich auch noch keins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo finde ich welche?


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2009)

googeln?? musste i mir ja auch teilweise zurecht suchen^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Es heißt NICHT rendern!!!111einself



111einself ist kein Deutscher Ausdruck. Wem wenigstens ein bisschen die Deutsche Sprache am Herzen liegt könnte ja mal darauf achten solche Begriffe zu vermeiden.

Du siehst? Ist alles relativ.^^

@benji  was für ein bg willst du denn? ein rl? ein anime?


----------



## Lillyan (4. März 2009)

Das mit Render und Cut-Out hat rein gar nichts mir der deutschen Sprache zu tun oO Ich habe mich von Anfang an gewunder warum man diese ausgeschnittenen Sachen Render nennt, da es rein gar nichts mit dem rendern zu tun hat. Beruhigend zu wissen, dass das Wort einfach nur komplett zweckentfremdet wurde :>

@Kangrim: Schöne Signatur. Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel davon selbst gemacht ist. Könntest du die Bilder die du dafür benutzt hast hier mal verlinken? Finde deine Signaturen eigentlich immer sehr schön :>


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

@ Kangrim: 1-mal Anime-Bg, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> chopi, was haste für nen render für deine sig betutzt?


http://img1.abload.de/img/vikingk53r.jpg

Nalcarya,fast alle benutzen den Ausdruck Render,ich finde der hat irgendwann diese neue Bedeutung dazubekommen...


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @Kangrim: Schöne Signatur. Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel davon selbst gemacht ist. Könntest du die Bilder die du dafür benutzt hast hier mal verlinken? Finde deine Signaturen eigentlich immer sehr schön :>




Diesmal hauptsächliche diese beiden hier und noch ein bisschen mit filtern gradiationskurven und sonstigen einstellungen gespielt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

finds jetzt nicht wirklich besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der BG den ich subba finde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/bewerten

lg


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Warum hast du denn Anna jetzt transparent gemacht?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

um abzuschwächen damit se weniger penetrant wirkt, aber hab was vergessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Änna pöser linknamegugger ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Die Frau muss "scharf" sein *g*


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> btw. Änna pöser linknamegugger ^^
> 
> lg



xD da steht doch die und fett in der Signatur änna^^
Ich würde sie vieleicht ein bisschen dunkler machen also die änna


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> xD da steht doch die und fett in der Signatur änna^^
> Ich würde sie vieleicht ein bisschen dunkler machen also die änna


-.- ... wenn ich en bereich schon fertig hab existiert der für mich nimmer und existiert erst wieder wenn ich fertig bin ^^ hab das jetzt garnimmer gesehn ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



argh solche bilder klappen bei mir nieee gut :/

lg

btw. Schärfer und untransparenter + dunkler, und ein schöner schein nach außen Ebeneneffekt


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Hey diese Version finde ich aber echt gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

danke (endlich ma weitergekommen ^^)

lg


----------



## nalcarya (4. März 2009)

Japp, die letzte Version find ich auch gelungen. Da freut sie sich bestimmt drüber ;>


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Japp, die letzte Version find ich auch gelungen. Da freut sie sich bestimmt drüber ;>


Yay danke das ein profi antwortet, jetzt hab ich ein gutes gefühl dabei ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

[attachment=6942ackground_1.png]

So, das wird der Background^^Ich hab aber voll die Probleme mit dem zuschneiden >.< Ich weiss wie die Fäden ziehen, aber wie schneide ich's dann aus?


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [attachment=6942ackground_1.png]
> 
> So, das wird der Background^^Ich hab aber voll die Probleme mit dem zuschneiden >.< Ich weiss wie die Fäden ziehen, aber wie schneide ich's dann aus?



wie meinst du das mit dem ausschneiden?
ctrl x wenn du was angewählt hast = ausschneiden
ctrl v = einfügen..

oder was genau meinst du


----------



## Deanne (5. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Okey, Vorraussetzungen:
> 
> ° Eine Frau muss dabei sein (egal ob 12 oder 40 Jahre alt^^hauptsache hübsch anzuschauhen
> 
> ...



Als ich meine aktuelle Sig gemacht habe, hab ich das Motiv vorher in Groß entworfen. Ist zwar keine "Frau" im eigentlichen Sinne, aber vielleicht kannst ja etwas damit anfangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

schaut schön aus das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so also meine einsendung ist fertig fürs battle ..
nachdem ich das erste gelöscht habe weil ich davon ausgehe das es gegen die nettiquette gehen würde .. auch wenn jeder filmkenner das gegenteil beweisen würde aber nunja <3 den film einfach ..


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet hab ich grad neu gemacht ahja und welches euch am besten gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet hab ich grad neu gemacht ahja und welches euch am besten gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Version 3 schaut am besten aus. Der Kontrast zwischen links und rechts ist ein bisschen zu hoch. btw: du hast den stock benutzt den ich eine Seite vorher gepostet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: fast vergessen zu sagen, das es toll aussieht. xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

wo hast du den gepostet?^^
und das war ein girl das ich selber gerendert hab .. 
links und rechts ist beabsichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo mir gefliel v3 auch am besten und ist einies der einzigen wo ich mir mühe gegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja auch für freundin <3 ^^

edit meint: ah du meinst das an der hand ... der bankchar hat mir den ganz am anfang mal per icq geschickt nur wusst ich da noch nicht wirklich für was ich den brauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

ahjo und das devil bild hab ich noch etwas verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte ja etwas doofes format und so aber die sig gefällt mir egal auch wenn sie nur 1 punkt bekommen hat :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. März 2009)

BEi den 3 Bildern find ich Version1 am besten, aber die 2 geht auch.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahjo und das devil bild hab ich noch etwas verbessert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa sieht ganz schick aus. Und sie hat wahrscheinlich so wenig Punkte wegen dem doofen Format bekommen^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

jop najo habs ja nur mal versucht blöde ist halt wenn alle untereinander sind schaut doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so aleine im nem schwarzen forum sah die alte echt geil aus^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. März 2009)

Tadaaaa! Ich hab mir nen neuen Ava gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz alleine :> Ich bastel mir dann auch noch schnell ne Signatur


----------



## Deanne (5. März 2009)

Die erste Version ist die beste. Die anderen sind zu stark beleuchtet bzw. das Licht ist zu hart. Hau nen Fotofilter drüber oder mach nen Verlauf mit dezenten Farben und probier mit den Ebenenstyles rum, das rüfte den starken Kontrast absoften.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Jo fällt mir jetzt auch auf. Ich nehm alles zurück und sage 1. Da ist der Konstrast nicht so stark und die Sterne sind auchnoch gut zu sehen.^^


----------



## chopi (5. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und sie hat wahrscheinlich so wenig Punkte wegen dem doofen Format bekommen^^


Ich fand das Format toll <3
Mina,nimm ma die linke Seite aus V2 und die rechte aus V1,vllt siehts ann noch besser aus ^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. März 2009)

Avatar und Signatur fertig! Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch^^Need Bewertung.


----------



## brunschi (5. März 2009)

Hallo...Bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger bei Photoshop...Hab da aber ein Bild...Freue mich über Kommentare evt. Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also auf dem Bild ist natürlich alles selber gemacht...ausser der Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich fand das Format toll <3
> Mina,nimm ma die linke Seite aus V2 und die rechte aus V1,vllt siehts ann noch besser aus ^^



ma versuchen
einfach rechts die verdunklung wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

So ich hab mich nochmal an eine rangesetzt. Ich find sie ziemlich cool muss ich so sagen.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. März 2009)

Das der render aus dem bild rausragt findich nich  schön weil der bg "aufeinmal" zuende is vl könnteste des irgendwie verwishcen in so rauch


----------



## Dracun (5. März 2009)

sauber.....gefällt mir....besonders der lichteffekt hinter dem "engel" die kleinen splitter sidn auchnet zu verachten gut gemacht^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

der render schleicht sich bei dir auch in jedes bild ^^ könntn markenzeichen von dir werden ;o

lg


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Das der render aus dem bild rausragt findich nich  schön weil der bg "aufeinmal" zuende is vl könnteste des irgendwie verwishcen in so rauch



Nee ich find das gut so. Leider ist die quali nicht so gut aber naja so schlimm find ich das jetzt nicht.^^

Edit: Verdammt mefisthor du hast recht xD


----------



## Dracun (5. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> der render schleicht sich bei dir auch in jedes bild ^^ könntn markenzeichen von dir werden ;o
> 
> lg



wo denn das zeig mir doch mal noch andere pics von ihm mit dem render^^


----------



## Vartez (5. März 2009)

Ich glaub er meitn den bg weil bis jetzt hab ich nur sigs gesehen wo unten iner mitte blau war und ausenrum nur schwarz ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

ne ich meine dieses verschnörkelte dingens, Kangrim post das ma du weiß was ich mein

lg


----------



## Dracun (5. März 2009)

er mich schon erklärt^^


----------



## chopi (5. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So ich hab mich nochmal an eine rangesetzt. Ich find sie ziemlich cool muss ich so sagen.^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gief Render!


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gief Render!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haste^^


----------



## chopi (5. März 2009)

Das ist nett,vielen dank.


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So ich hab mich nochmal an eine rangesetzt. Ich find sie ziemlich cool muss ich so sagen.^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist cool aber du hast noch nen paar kleinigkeiten die man besser machen könnte
links beim flügel z.b. damit es besser nach hinten passt

achte bisle auf die kleinen dinge dann wirds super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2009)

Jaja, alles schön hier. Aber niemand bewertet meinen neuen Ava + Sig! Ihr seid sooo gemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Die Sig hat ja gar keinen Hintergrund, der Avatar ist mir auch zu weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

hmm diesmal ham sich ja recht wenig beim battle beteiligt wenn mans mit letztem mal vergleicht, "nur" 6 sigs und ich bin ned dabei 

lg


----------



## Kangrim (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm diesmal ham sich ja recht wenig beim battle beteiligt wenn mans mit letztem mal vergleicht, "nur" 6 sigs und ich bin ned dabei
> 
> lg



Siehst du. Weil du nicht mitgemacht hast. Wenn dann alle mit dieser einstellung rangehen kann ja nicht viel kommen.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

hat nur nich lust den nächsten battle wieder machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## nalcarya (7. März 2009)

Hab dir meins grad geschickt und bin auch erst mal bis heut abend weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

jo jetzt sinds 7

hab alle bilder noch en wenig gemischt, das hier niemand weiß welches nalcaryas sig is, hab schon alles getippt, wart nur bis ich aufn eröffnenbutton drücken kann ^^

btw. yaaaay 1.000 posts

lg


----------



## Vartez (7. März 2009)

Schade das mir diesmal nix eingefallen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

und wehe jemand sendet mir jetzt in den letzten 3 min nochn pic 

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/bewerten

lg


----------



## Kangrim (8. März 2009)

Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

sieht man das bild nich ?

lg


----------



## Kangrim (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sieht man das bild nich ?
> 
> lg



Ja doch aber trozdem würde ich gerne wissen was du gemacht hast. hast du das ganze selbst gemalt, oder nur blau eingefärbt oder ein paar filter drüber gelegt?


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Er hat Flammen in das Auge gemacht oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Alsoo hab meine Handycam genommen, mein auge fotografiert, auf photoshop S7W gemacht, über dem auge 2 blaue layer gemacht und verschiedene Ebeneneinstellungen, dann noch ein wenig die haut ausgebessert :/, und die pupillescharfgezeichnet, alles drum rum unscharf (bild hatte au ned schlechte quali) und dann mit "Dunkele Malstriche" Malfilter drüber und fertig

lg

@ Syane: nope


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Lustiger Zufall das es nach blauem feuer ausschaut. Schick


----------



## Huntermoon (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *text*


giefe Auflösung fürs battle pls!!!


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2009)

Battle schon seit ner h vorbei wer hat gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Ich weis es ich weis es :x   Hab übrigens nid mitgemacht und ich bin voll pöse und verrate es nicht...


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

WTF Oo meine nachrichten von GFX sind gelöscht, schreibt mir bitte ma per PN welche Eure is

Sig 1, 4, und 6 weiß ich ned -.-

wenn sich niemand meldet kann ichs ned auflösen Oo

lg


----------



## Kangrim (8. März 2009)

4 ist meins :/


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

1 und 6 fehln mir noch leute 

Huntermoon hat mitgemacht aber weiß nimmer mit welcher 

lg


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2009)

sowas speichert man sich ja auch aufm pc ab^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. März 2009)

*GFX Battle NR9*

Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px

Eine Themen Battle


Thema: Musik
Der Render sollte ein Sänger sein, ein Instrument spielen oder wenigstens Kopfhörer oder ähnliches bei sich haben.
Die Render dürfen durchaus auch Game und Anime Render sein solange eines der oben genannten Kriterien erfüllt ist.
Render dürft ihr wählen aber sie dürfen nicht gegen die unten genannten Regeln verstoßen.


Ihr habt Zeit bis Samstag 15 Uhr (Signaturen per Pn an mich),danach wird der Thread aufgemacht.
Zugemacht wird er dann am Sonntag um Lilly sagt,bis 15 Uhr...also irgendwann Sonntag nachmittag.
Es darf auch gerne Verbesert werden fals jemand noch was ändern will in seiner Signatur dan sollte die neue mit ner PN kommen.

Regeln
1. Render muss das wichtigste in der Signatur sein.
2. Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts) <-Damit ist gemein das es verboten ist halbnackte Wesen sei es männlich oder weiblich darzustellen um die Signatur aufzuwerten.
3. Keine Animation.
4. Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
a) Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
b) Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen (jedenfalls vor dem Abgeben, danach ist das ja egal).



Viel Spaß und Glück!


----------



## Huntermoon (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 1 und 6 fehln mir noch leute
> 
> Huntermoon hat mitgemacht aber weiß nimmer mit welcher
> 
> lg


meins war 1, wie schon im thread geschrieben...


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

fixed

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (8. März 2009)

das dieses mal nich soiel reation im battle-thread gab, frag ich mal hier nach reaktion auf meine sig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. März 2009)

Ok. Auf dem Render regnet es, aber im bg nicht. kommt ein bisschen seltsam rüber. Die Hand verschwindet einfach so im (?). Tiefe und Licht ist aber vorhanden und auch soweit schön umgesetzt. Joa mehr wüsste ich jetzt nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Was ist besser?

wird btw mein neues anzeigebild in EventShooters (so ne art facebook)

lg


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Das rechte find ich besser.


----------



## Haxxler (8. März 2009)

Ich wollte jetzt auch mal wissen was die Fachpresse hier so von meiner Signatur vom Battle hält. Bzw welche besser ist. Die, die ich jetzt im moment drinne habe oder eben diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und bevor jetzt wieder welche sagen "bla da is ja nix drann gemach worden, render und bg sind alles ein bild" hier ist der render: http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j270/NC_...rorscharch2.png


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Das Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abwechslung im Spiel is immer gern gesehn^^


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Ich finde deine  momentane besser... im Battle war diese Signatur mein Favorit. Habe ich dort aber auch geschrieben... sind aber viele anderer meinung gewesen ^^


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt auch mal wissen was die Fachpresse hier so von meiner Signatur vom Battle hält. Bzw welche besser ist. Die, die ich jetzt im moment drinne habe oder eben diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja sry sah so aus....tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;-) bitte verzeih mir^^


----------



## Haxxler (8. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja sry sah so aus....tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich denn ne andere Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: Hab mich jetzt dann doch für ne ganz andere entschieden. Is zwar nix selbstgemacht (aus nem Wallpaper geklaut) aber ich find die toll. ^^


----------



## nalcarya (8. März 2009)

Ich find die Schrift macht die Rorschach-Sig etwas kaputt, die könnte man schöner machen und ich würd auch ne andere Schriftart nehmen... aber ansonsten sehr geil. 

<3 Rorschach (das waren btw die best investierten 8,50€ seit langem ;>)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> <3 Rorschach (das waren btw die best investierten 8,50&#8364; seit langem ;>)


ich muss sagen das Rorschach auch meine absolute Lieblingsfigur der Watchmen ist das war der beste Film seit ....... naja lange halt
Wobei Dr. Manhatten eigendlich fast genauso tragisch dagestellt wird wie Rorschach ich meine zum Schluss ist er der Sündenbock der die Schuld auf sich nehmen muss.
Aber die Wahrheit ist ja einfach nur die bequemste Lüge.


----------



## campino76 (9. März 2009)

mein selbstgebastelter Desktophintergrund

Skin meiner XBox


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> mein selbstgebastelter Desktophintergrund
> 
> Skin meiner XBox



Hast du die Würfel selbst gestaltet? Sieht wirklich verdammt klasse aus, sehr professionell umgesetzt.


----------



## campino76 (9. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hast du die Würfel selbst gestaltet? Sieht wirklich verdammt klasse aus, sehr professionell umgesetzt.



danke. yap, mit cinema4d erstellt und dann noch mit PS den text eingefügt.


----------



## Kangrim (9. März 2009)

Weiß jemand ob man mit irgendeinem freeware programm handy themes selber machen kann? Wäre cool wenn da jemand was wüsste.


----------



## chopi (9. März 2009)

Sony ericsson hat seinen eigenen "Sony ericsson Theme creator"


----------



## Kangrim (9. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sony ericsson hat seinen eigenen "Sony ericsson Theme creator"



Vielen dank Chopi ich lade ihn grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

was is besser ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kennt jemand nen tut für einen guten glow effekt ?

das is nebenbei mein projekt für die nächste zeit dieses bild zu perfektionieren ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

...hier das Bild, das ein Autowaschtag-Flyer werden soll. Das wohl erste wirklich halbwegs aufwendige Bild, welches ich produziert habe... wurde mit Gimp gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Autowaschtag kann man ein wenig schlecht lesen, und versuchs ma mit ner anderen schriftart(bei dem roten), dann siehst aufwändiger aus ^^

lg


----------



## Lillyan (9. März 2009)

Mich wundert das fensterlose Auto schon ein wenig :>


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Hier ne Überarbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was is besser ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/push 

lg


----------



## Kangrim (9. März 2009)

links ist besser der glow effekt ist doof.
Nee sry keine ahnung ich hab einmal ein schönen glow effekt geschafft und den benutz ich immer wieder indem ich die psd davon aufrufe. Und pushs sind nicht gerne gesehen das würde ich lieber lassen da können unsere mods hier manchmal unangenehm werden.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

hab ich nur gemacht weil er übersehen wurde ^^

hmm vll find ich ja noch en gutes tut

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> /push
> 
> lg


welches grafik-programm benutz du?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Photoshop CS3 Extended

lg


----------



## Skatero (10. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier ne Überarbeitung


Ich würde ja ein anderes Auto nehmen. Das sieht "komisch" und nicht ansprechend aus.


----------



## nalcarya (10. März 2009)

Nicht wirklich viel dran bearbeitet außer Gradiationkurvengespiele, aber das Foto is auch von mir :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2009)

igit .. ich frag gar nid was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut ich hab keinen hunger mehr ..


----------



## nalcarya (11. März 2009)

Chinesische Instant Nudelsuppe bevor Wasser draufgegossen wurde - ich find die voll lecker :>


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Chinesische Instant Nudelsuppe bevor Wasser draufgegossen wurde - ich find die voll lecker :>



Hab ich mir fast gedacht. Mich würde nur interessieren, was das weiße da ist, das so matschig aussieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. März 2009)

Das ist dieses kleine Tütchen mit gewürztem Fett/Öl das da manchmal als Geschmacksverstärker drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht. Mich würde nur interessieren, was das weiße da ist, das so matschig aussieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vllt isses Reis. Ich glaub ich hol mir jetzt auch son Ding und ess es ohne Wasser 
So,etwas misslungenes von mir,wie findet ihrs?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Weisser Rand,sieht manw arscheinlich nicht)


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2009)

bisle misslungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nalcarya
aso dachte das sind irgendwie so maden die im essen sind die abgelaufen waren xD


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Also bis jetzt ist noch keine einsendung zum Battle eingetroffen. Solange es nicht mindestens 4 sind mach ich den Thread samstag garnicht erst auf.^^


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2009)

hö? welcher battle? *nixmitgekriegthat*

edit: is da voll untergegangen imho. hatte den auruf bis grad nicht gesehen :x


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

ich auch nid wenn er nix gesagt hätte :<
edit meint: was gemacht war aber nid zufrieden :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



light vom render nicht wirklich beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich auch nid wenn er nix gesagt hätte :<
> edit meint: was gemacht war aber nid zufrieden :/
> 
> 
> ...



Links an den Haaren etwas überlichtet. Könnteste vieleicht nochmal mit dem nachbelichter rübergehen. Der mond ist auch ein bisschen zu hell aber nicht ganz so schlimm. Rechts neben dem arm der nebeleffekt oder was das ist kommt nicht so gut. Aber der background hat ne tolle atmo und auch ne schöne tiefe. vieleicht nochmal ein wenig grauscher weichzeichner rüber.


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

Okay, 2 Fotomontagen von mir. Ich weiß die Köpfe passen nicht wirklich, aber ich habe mein bestes getan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay, 2 Fotomontagen von mir. Ich weiß die Köpfe passen nicht wirklich, aber ich habe mein bestes getan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht doch klasse aus. Die proportionen stimmen. Nur beim oberen bild fehlt halt ein bisschen schweißschimmern aber ansonsten siehts klasse aus.^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

zam ist ne schöne frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD
und @kangrim nunja da ich schon light etwas doof find mach ich lieber neues stat viel rumzubasteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zam ist ne schöne frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa aber ich geb lieber verbesserungsvorschläge als zu sagen: sieht scheiße aus mach was anderes xD
Wäre auch nicht sonderlich konstruktiv^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo irgendwie kommt mit nix sinvolles in den sinn fürs battle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir auch nicht
Aber einer hat jetzt schon abgegeben.^^

Ich find keine guten render.^^

Btw: Seit heute hab ich nen 24zoll monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2009)

Ich hab meins selbst ausgeschnitten... und zum Thema Musik kann ich die Fotoarchive auf der Wacken-Website als Motivquelle echt empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Glückwunsch Kangrim *g*


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

najo da ist auch so mein prob
meine einsendung solltest haben
aber find einfach keine guten bilder

oder was ich noch weniger find ist gute bilder für eine Stage darum hab ich das mit haruhi nicht weitergemacht :<


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo da ist auch so mein prob
> meine einsendung solltest haben
> aber find einfach keine guten bilder
> 
> oder was ich noch weniger find ist gute bilder für eine Stage darum hab ich das mit haruhi nicht weitergemacht :<



Haruhi ist derbe cool. Meine stimme hättest du gehabt xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

jo aber find mir mal ne stage bei der nid total pixelig oder sone verkakte band da ist xD

und .z.b linkinpark life in texas fand ich auch keine sinvollen bilder -.- hätt ich einfach eien von lp rausgenommen und die reingetan xD


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo aber find mir mal ne stage bei der nid total pixelig oder sone verkakte band da ist xD
> 
> und .z.b linkinpark life in texas fand ich auch keine sinvollen bilder -.- hätt ich einfach eien von lp rausgenommen und die reingetan xD



Ich versuch mich jetzt selber mal am rendern. Ich zeig euch dann mal das ergebniss^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

rendern geht relativ leicht ..
das bild was ich dir ja geschickt hab .. was auch orignial ein wallpaper (also er in der mitte) und hab einfach bisle ausgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

So es war zwar relativ einfach aber ich bin sehr zufrieden für meinen ersten versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ich darf den hier posten xD

Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerendert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab zwischen den Beinen vergessen, aber das könnt ihr euch ja wegdenken.^^


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

net schlecht auch können möchte^^................ne mal im ernst sieht klasse aus


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> net schlecht auch können möchte^^................ne mal im ernst sieht klasse aus



Dracun dein pc lebt wieder?

Btw: Kann mir jemand den Wettbewerb abnehmen? Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich samstag garnicht zuhause bin. :O


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

Nöö bin auf der arbeit und mein erstzpc is grad auf ubuntu 8.10 und ende des monats  müsste der neue pc endlich laufen^^


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Btw: Kann mir jemand den Wettbewerb abnehmen? Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich samstag garnicht zuhause bin. :O


Ich müsste dann einfach ein Thema mit Umfrage 1-x eröffnen und die Bilder halt reinstellen die mir zugeschickt wurden? ^^


----------



## chopi (12. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich müsste dann einfach ein Thema mit Umfrage 1-x eröffnen und die Bilder halt reinstellen die mir zugeschickt wurden? ^^


Jup.


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2009)

Und alle drauf aufmerksam machen, dass die User, die Bilder ZU DIR schicken müssen :>


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2009)

*Beiträge bitte an MICH, da Kangrim am Samstag leider nicht zuhause ist. Einsendeschluss bleibt Samstag, 15 Uhr ;>*



Kangrim schrieb:


> *GFX Battle NR9*
> 
> Maximale Größen:
> Höhe: 200px
> ...



*Beiträge bitte an MICH, da Kangrim am Samstag leider nicht zuhause ist. Einsendeschluss bleibt Samstag, 15 Uhr ;>*


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2009)

mist wenn ichs dir schicken muss trau ich mich gar nid :X


----------



## campino76 (13. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So es war zwar relativ einfach aber ich bin sehr zufrieden für meinen ersten versuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbst gezeichnet? Wenn ja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mist wenn ichs dir schicken muss trau ich mich gar nid :X


xD

4 Einsendungen bis jetzt. Keine falsche Scheu, macht mit ;P

Ich empfehle nochmals die Galerien vergangener Wacken-Festivals als Motivquelle (ausschneiden muss man dann halt selbst, hab ich auch gemacht^^): http://www.wacken.com/de/woa2009/main-history/gallery/
Außerdem gibt's bei last.fm oder myspace oftmals einige Bilder zu sehen, falls jemand gezielt nach einer Band sucht.


@campino es ging afaik nur darum, dass es das erste Motiv war, was er selbst freigestellt hat :>

*edit:* möp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2009)

ich mach erst noch nen anderes sonst gewinn ich sicher nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es noch gudde render gibt aussa in Planetrenders ? oder wo ich das auf deviant find ... brauch LP render (nein nicht für den battle) find aber keine gudden :/

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig zu überfüllt oder ?

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Finds egtl garnicht schlecht, aber das sollte bei mir nicht allzu viel heissen...

Bei Deviant dürftest du das meinen?  http://browse.deviantart.com/#order=24


----------



## Huntermoon (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joa.
vorschlag: diese streifen nur über band oder bg machen und/oder band grösser/bg kleiner...


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Finds egtl garnicht schlecht, aber das sollte bei mir nicht allzu viel heissen...
> 
> Bei Deviant dürftest du das meinen?  http://browse.deviantart.com/#order=24


ja aber ich such da immer noch die renderabteilung ^^

lg

@ Huntermoon: streifen probier ich mal, aber das mit der band will ich ned machen, weil man dann den adler so schlecht sieht


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schwarzen scanlines über der band durch weiße ausgetauscht und ineinanderkopiern als ebeneneinstellung

lf


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es noch gudde render gibt aussa in Planetrenders ? oder wo ich das auf deviant find ... brauch LP render (nein nicht für den battle) find aber keine gudden :/
> 
> lg


http://browse.deviantart.com/#catpath=resources

Resources sind, wie der Name eigentlich schon sagt, diverse Dinge die zur Weiterverarbeitung gedacht sind. Da findet man sowohl Pinselspitzen, Photoshop-Aktionen u.ä. als auch Stock-Images.
Stock-Images sind Fotos, die prinzipiell dazu gedacht sind für digitale Bildmanipulation benutzt zu werden.

Allerdings dürfte das meiste was du dort findest nicht freigestellt sein, sodass du das selbst machen müsstest. Ist aber auch keine große Hürde, da Stock-Images meist vor neutralem Hintergrund fotografiert werden, und wenn man es einmal raushat, kann man sich auch x-beliebige Bilder/Fotos schnappen und da ausschneiden was man will ;P

"Renderabteilung" wirst du da keine finden. Erstens weil "Render", wie ich schon mehr als einmal erwähnt habe, nicht der richtige Begriff für freigestellte Motive ist und zweitens weil's bei deviantart einfach keine Kategorie für fertig freigestellte Motive gibt. Da macht man nämlich eigentlich in den meisten Fällen selbst, da ist man viel freier was die Motivsuche angeht ^.^


Die Scanlines würde ich über der Band ganz oder zumindest bei den Gesichtern weglassen... dann stechen die Personen auch mehr aus dem Gesamtbild hervor.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Will Kommentare hör'n 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------

*5 Einsendungen... da geht mehr!*


----------



## chopi (13. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Will Kommentare hör'n
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag das Bild sehr,die Farben,die Typo passt,aber diese hellen Linien passen mir da nicht rein =/


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Ich find sie garnicht schlecht, die bringen etwas fantasievolles mit in das Bild.
Mehr als beurteilen kann ich leider aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (13. März 2009)

sig neu pls comment ;P


----------



## Valnir Aesling (14. März 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> sig neu pls comment ;P




ist das n tau? wenn ja 10/10


----------



## Vartez (14. März 2009)

was ????


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2009)

ob der render da ein tau ist .. ne fraktion oder ne figur wenn mich nid alles täuscht aus dawn of war ..
najo schaut ganz ok aus finds nur bidle öde den rechten teil


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2009)

Ich mag sie. Auch die Typo find ich gut, mit dem keinen rahmen, der das 'n bisschen wie ein Schild aussehen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Figur is doch aus Fallout3, oder? Sieht mir auf jeden Fall nicht nach einem Tau aus.

btw Vartez... du hast bis 15 Uhr Zeit eine Signatur zum Thema Musik zu basteln. Hop Hop! *befehl*


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2009)

Minas du hast mir noch ne Sig versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du  was mit mit den Namen Reno und Cissnei anfangen? sollte dich vor ne herausforderung stellen, ich habe da nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden, aber ich kenne ja auch nicht eure Quellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mhm vllt zieh ich mir jetzt auch mal ein paar tuts zu ps cs3 rein =)


----------



## Vartez (14. März 2009)

Wähhhh ja ich mach mich ja ran ich machs eh immer aufm letzten drücker ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Minas du hast mir noch ne Sig versprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich das echt :< ich sollt weniger trinken


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2009)

So Abstimmthread is da. Leider nur 5 Einsendungen ^^

*edit* das wäre meine Alternative für den Battle gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> So Abstimmthread is da. Leider nur 5 Einsendungen ^^
> 
> *edit* das wäre meine Alternative für den Battle gewesen
> 
> ...


das war doch mal deine alte sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2009)

Ne, als Avatar hatt ich das mal. Wüsste zumindest nicht mehr, dass ich da mal ne Sig draus gemacht hätte, die da hab ich vorhin bevor ich sie gepostet hab so gebastelt :>

*edit* mist. Ich hatte das wirklich schonmal als Signatur gebastelt... hatte es nur vergessen ~_~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ne, als Avatar hatt ich das mal. Wüsste zumindest nicht mehr, dass ich da mal ne Sig draus gemacht hätte, die da hab ich vorhin bevor ich sie gepostet hab so gebastelt :>
> 
> *edit* mist. Ich hatte das wirklich schonmal als Signatur gebastelt... hatte es nur vergessen ~_~
> 
> ...


lol wusst ichs doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2009)

Jaja, Gedächtnis wie ein Sieb und so


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab ich das echt :< ich sollt weniger trinken



jo damals war es aber noch Tifa also, krieg ich jetzt ne neue? Bitte, Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

Stimmt ich erinnere mich auch xD


----------



## Vartez (14. März 2009)

Sig pls weiter bewerten danke ^^


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

Kennt jemand ne gute Seite für Gezeichnete Stocks? Also nicht allgemein mit RL zeug ..sondern nur Anime Hintergründe/Landschaften halt gezeichnet? Oder große Wallpaper halt ohne Charakter drauf ?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2009)

anime bg find auch auch voll nie :< hat immer nen typ oder ein girl davor das man irgendwie wegbringen muss :<
bzw habs ja gesagt ich loose xD aber fands selber ja auch nid gut ^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> anime bg find auch auch voll nie :< hat immer nen typ oder ein girl davor das man irgendwie wegbringen muss :<
> bzw habs ja gesagt ich loose xD aber fands selber ja auch nid gut ^^



wie du wieder nicht auf meinen post eingehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glun (15. März 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder was schneller gemacht ist nicht berauschendes...

So toll sah es am Anfang aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sieht es so aus ist aber noch nicht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wie du wieder nicht auf meinen post eingehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich zeit hab wiso nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Glun schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was schneller gemacht ist nicht berauschendes...


<3 Lorem Ipsum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst,schöne Seite,mag die Farben.


----------



## nalcarya (15. März 2009)

Auswertung vom Battle IX:

Platz 1 - Signatur 4 (meine )
Platz 2 - Signaturen 1 & 5 (chopi & Kangrim)
Platz 4 - Signaturen 2 & 3 (Haxxler & Minastirit)

Hab bis grad Shadowrun gespielt (Auftrag erfolgreich, knapp überlebt), sonst wär es früher gekommen ^.^

Kommentare zu Kommentaren zu meinem Beitrag:
Erst mal danke. Zweitens: kein Ebeneneffekt @Deanne. Zumindest nicht am Motiv, da nur Gradiationskurvengespiele. Aber welche Stelle genau meinst du denn? :>
Zu der Typo... nun ja, einer fand sie ganz toll, einem anderen gefällt sie gar nicht. Ich muss sagen, ich bin davon überzeugt. Die Schrift passt durch das lockere geschwungene, handschriftliche Schriftbild imho prima zu den fliegenden Haaren und der Lebhaftigkeit des Gesamtbildes, gleiches gilt für die recht poppige/grelle Farbwahl aller Elemente.
Durch den Ebeneneffekt sticht sie zwar nicht auf den ersten Blick heraus, soll sie aber auch gar nicht, Hauptaugenmerk ist ja der Gitarrero. Der Lautsprecher im Hintergrund soll auch nur auffallen wenn man wirklich genauer hinschaut, das halt mehr zu "entdecken" ist als man auf den ersten Blick sieht ^-^

Joa, das wars soweit. Danke allen die mitgemacht und allen die abgestimmt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (16. März 2009)

Nach 2 kommt für gewöhnlich 3 und nicht 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (16. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Nach 2 kommt für gewöhnlich 3 und nicht 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, da es für Platz 2 zwei Teilnehmer gibt, geht es mit 4 weiter.
hat schon seine Richtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Haxxler will doch nur damit angeben, dass er 3. war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Neuer Ava, neue Sig und neue Verlinkung der Sig.^^
Fullmetal is back!

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem nächsten Wettbewerb aus?


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Schück Kangrim...


Das nächste Battle muss/sollte nalcarya auf die Beine stellen ...da er/sie ja gewonnen hat x)

Hoffentlichn gutes Thema ode hüpsche render .. hab die lezten 2 oder sogar 3 Battles nicht mitgemacht ..aufgrund schlechter Themen (für mich).


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2009)

musik ist auch nid so mein thema gewesen xD nur schon da ich einfach nix gefunden hab xD


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signaturbild, dienend als Werbung für meinen Film.
Bild ist ein originalscreenshot aus den gerenderten Szenen. (War ne sch*** arbeit die Wolken im Film echt wirken zu lassen...)

Storymäßig kam ich bis etwa 5%.
Ein Festplatten-Crash machte mein halbes Jahr arbeit für die 5% und die gesamte Story - fein in jedes Detail ausgearbeitet und in Textform niedergelegt - zunichte.

Derzeit sitz ich an der WoW-Verfilmung von Forrest Gump mit original-Tonspur xD.
Bin aber noch nicht zum rendern gekommen... =/

LG
Nira ^-^


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Die Gnomin ..passt da nicht richtig rein bzw ihre Position schaut etwas unecht aus... so auf einer Wolke stehend ... aber der Hintergrund ist recht hüpsch.


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

mal ne kleine Aufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meint ihr, ihr könntet aus diesen 3 Bildern etwa schönes Basteln? 

Als Hintergrund wäre ein Himmel oder eine Blumenwiese schön =)

achtung, spoiler wer Final Fantasy Crisis Core noch spielen will, net öffnen



Spoiler



http://s4b.directupload.net/file/d/1736/7i4si4qm_jpg.htm





Spoiler



http://s2b.directupload.net/file/d/1736/wgtysc6q_jpg.htm





Spoiler



http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1736/696kvgh4_jpg.htm



Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für die mühen und bin gespannt was da rauskommt...selbst mit youtube tuts versage ich mit ps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Hi also ...es lässt sich nur das 3. Bild vergrößern (bei klick) Daher gehe ich mal davon aus das du ne Signatur haben möchtest ..oder? 

Ansonsten finde ich die Qualität der Bilder etwas schlecht ..aber würds machen ...antworte nochmal büdde ^^

und ändere das cc lieber in FF  weil wer denkt im ersten Moment daran das cc nur nen Tipp fehler für Final Fantasy ist. außerdem ..das lezte Bild is doch aus dem Film oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

echt nur eins? strange^^  jup ne sig sollte es reichen würden auch Zack und Aerith, sol halt irgentwie 



Spoiler



den Tod von Zack behandeln


, mhm wobei als Sig wäre das auch irgetnwie blöd oder Oo aber kannst dich gerne ranmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast recht  ich ändere das mal in FF CC =).  und ja das letzte ist aus dem Film, hab einfach mal mit gespoilert =)


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Klunker
Ich bin zwar nicht 100% auf deine Wünsche eingegangen aber ich hab hier mal was meiner Meinung nach ganz akzeptables gebastelt.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Spoiler



Jaha Sefiroth is echt ne Mistsau..




Also ich werd mal schauen was ich daraus für dich machen kann ... ma guggn wie es wird.


Edit: Kangrim das ging schnell...komm das kannst du besser ..vorallem die Leuchtkugeln schäm dich. Aber für 30 Minuten und die schlechten Bilder (qualitativ) OK


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Ok hast recht das wird nochmal überarbeitet


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

Oo *augen nicht trauen kann*  Woah gefällt mir total gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde die direkt nal übernemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, btw das ging ja mal wirklich schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .biste eigentlich bei icq on?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die sig ist einfach genial, vorallem clouds "verschwinden"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hast hast was gut bei mir =)


Edith: interessant, in meinen augen und als nichtskönner finde ich die schon perfekt, aber ihr welche damit umgehen könnt, fidet sofort Kunstfehler und was man verbessern kann, wa sin meinen augen wiederum gar nicht merh geht Oo


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Najut dann werd ich mich garnicht erst ransetzen ;D


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 en passender Avatar wäre auch gut *zwinker*


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Nen ava ..das dauert doch keine 5 Sekunden x.x soll auch der Kangrim machen x)

Vorallem da ich nicht Cloud sondern Zack genommen hätte.


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nich viel besser aber ein bisschen schon.^^


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Kangrim (es darf auch jemand Anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein Avatar machen? (Black Star)
Glaub ich geht ja schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Syane sagt ja, das geht nur 5 Sekunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wäre nett.


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Lustig ..hab trozdem was versucht gehabt ..dann is aber eben mein PC abgeschmiert ..die PSD hab ich nimmer aber das anfangs building xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nimmst ja ehh kangrim seins *roleeyes*


afk essen ^^


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

also mir gefällt es, wenn du sagst es ist das angangsbuilding einder psd datei..häh, un es noch ausarbtein willst kommt es gleich mit in die sigi^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Einmal Black star kommt sovort


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Schonmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> also mir gefällt es, wenn du sagst es ist das angangsbuilding einder psd datei..häh, un es noch ausarbtein willst kommt es gleich mit in die sigi^^



Naja .... stell dir das so vor ...es ist wie beim Hausbau ..das was ich da jezt noch hab ... ist das Fundament + Ziegelmauer ... es fehlen Türen, Fenster Dachziegel Rasen usw ... 


Sprich son schicker Effekt wie bei Kangrim mit den Blitzen oder sowas ähnliches ...  Aber wie gesagt ... ich hab nur die PNG gespeichert ..und die PSD nid :>


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja .... stell dir das so vor ...es ist wie beim Hausbau ..das was ich da jezt noch hab ... ist das Fundament + Ziegelmauer ... es fehlen Türen, Fenster Dachziegel Rasen usw ...
> 
> 
> Sprich son schicker Effekt wie bei Kangrim mit den Blitzen oder sowas ähnliches ...  Aber wie gesagt ... ich hab nur die PNG gespeichert ..und die PSD nid :>



los dann setz dich wieder ran *in einen Käfig sperr und dazu verdonne die sig zu bauen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Bitte =)


----------



## Mefisthor (17. März 2009)

5 sek für den den Ava sind schon vorbei xD

lg


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> los dann setz dich wieder ran *in einen Käfig sperr und dazu verdonne die sig zu bauen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast jezt eine schöne Signatur von Kangrim und ich möchte sie nicht streitig machen x) *rausred*

...fänd ich unhöflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kannst mich ja nächstesmal anwhispern oderso x)


Übrigens mephi ...dein neuer Ava schaut auch geil aus ...also dein Auge halt in Lila


----------



## Mefisthor (17. März 2009)

war ne nachtschwärmer-entscheidung, dort verhalt ich mich ab jetzt nur noch wien mädel, hab au das geschlecht im profil geändert xD

und da fand ich ein blaues auge unpassend ^^

lg

Edit: achja sry für offtopic ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> war ne nachtschwärmer-entscheidung, dort verhalt ich mich ab jetzt nur noch wien mädel, hab au das geschlecht im profil geändert xD
> 
> und da fand ich ein blaues auge unpassend ^^
> 
> lg


Ab jetzt?
Hast du doch schon immer gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Sry für die wartezeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Vielen dank. Der sieht wirklich super aus.
Die Wartezeit mach nichts. Danke danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

wat gibts jetzt wieder nen sigibaudienst für die dies nicht können


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

wenn du lieb fragst vllt^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Oo
Hier hat man schon immer ne Sig gekrigt wenn jemand dazu lust hatte eine zu machen.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oo
> Hier hat man schon immer ne Sig gekrigt wenn jemand dazu lust hatte eine zu machen.^^


Hö erinnert mich an die Zeit als Minas noch Sigidienst hatte^^


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hö erinnert mich an die Zeit als Minas noch Sigidienst hatte^^



Hmm seit ich hier bin machen das eigentlich viele. Ich mach auch immer welche wenn ich Zeit haben und mit dem motiv was anfangen kann.^^


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Die komischen leude von Creativ StyleZ halt ^^

Glaube da haben alle immer gerne versucht was zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (17. März 2009)

Ich post mal meine Sigi (Erstes Projekt, bitte nicht lachen): Siehe Signatur


----------



## Syane (17. März 2009)

Hast du mit Gimp gemacht oder :? Erinnert mich an meine erste WoW Signatur mit Gimp :> Wobei ich meinen char ausgeschnitten hab ^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wenn du lieb fragst vllt^^



willst du nun immer noch eine denn pm an mich gogo^^

ahjo und neues thema wär auch nett wenn man mal zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Die Gnomin ..passt da nicht richtig rein bzw ihre Position schaut etwas unecht aus... so auf einer Wolke stehend ... aber der Hintergrund ist recht hüpsch.



ups, is auch das falsche bild XD

hier das richtige :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> willst du nun immer noch eine denn pm an mich gogo^^
> 
> ahjo und neues thema wär auch nett wenn man mal zeit hat
> 
> ...



habe jetzt 2 neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 links von Syane und rechts Kangrim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

ich überleg grad entweder wieder halbnackte anime weiber (warum wegwerfen was immer gut angekommen ist) oder Soul Eater hmmm

edit: ich guck ma ob ich beides verbinden kann XD


----------



## Zonalar (18. März 2009)

Du machst deinem Titel alle Ehre... "Ban-Paranoîa" ^^ Wenn du Nacktfotos reinsetst, wirste schneller gebannt, als du Schockoladenmitcaramellsauceeis sagen kannst^^


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Naja ...aber Soweit ich mich da zurück erinnern kann hat LOD seine Sig schon scheiße lange ..und wenn sowas geht /erlaubt ist ..sprich halbnackt_Sexy das man halt etwas mehr Haut sieht ..außerdem ist es "kunst" und nur gezeichnet ;D

Oder?  Ich schau mir nochmal die Netiquette an ^^

Edit:



> Pornographische Inhalte, rassistisches Gedankengut, Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zu gesetzwidrigen Handlungen (insbesondere zu Verstößen gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz) und beleidigende Aussagen sind in unserer Gemeinschaft äußerst unerwünscht und führen gegebenenfalls zum Ausschluss aus der Community



Jezt kann man darüber senieren ab wo Pronographisch anfängt und ob Gezeichnete Frauen auch darunter fallen (ok es gibt da einieges aber sowas würde kein vernünftiger Mensch in nem gaming Board als Signatur verwenden)


----------



## evilMonkey (18. März 2009)

Hiho bin neu hier....möchte euch aber trotzdem mal meine "Werke" zeigen.
Habe erst vor kurzem mit Bildbearbeitung angefangen würde aber gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




euer evilMonkey


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du machst deinem Titel alle Ehre... "Ban-Paranoîa" ^^ Wenn du Nacktfotos reinsetst, wirste schneller gebannt, als du Schockoladenmitcaramellsauceeis sagen kannst^^


hehe glaub mir meine Titel hat andere Gründe *hust*
und keine angst ich sagte ja *halbnackt
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Syane schrieb:


> Naja ...aber Soweit ich mich da zurück erinnern kann hat LOD seine Sig schon scheiße lange ..und wenn sowas geht /erlaubt ist ..sprich halbnackt_Sexy das man halt etwas mehr Haut sieht ..außerdem ist es "kunst" und nur gezeichnet ;D
> 
> Oder?  Ich schau mir nochmal die Netiquette an ^^
> 
> ...


jo die Sigi is steinalt und von Minas (ich meld mich die Tage bei dir :> ) aber ich bin mir nid sicher ob ich mieinen Ava auch noch anpassen soll

ach ja Soul Eater und halbnackte Frauen zu verbinden is voll easy
ich sag nur: *Blair*


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

evilMonkey schrieb:


> Hiho bin neu hier....möchte euch aber trotzdem mal meine "Werke" zeigen.
> Habe erst vor kurzem mit Bildbearbeitung angefangen würde aber gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi... das erste hast du mit Paint gemacht oder? Erinnert mich an nen Brushset von mir ^^



Das zweite gefällt mir das schaut aber eher nach Gimp oder Photoshop aus. Also schaut nicht schlecht aus ..ist zwar kein Maßstab aber schlecht ist es nicht !


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Wäh doppelpost bla floating : /

Aber dann nutze ich den Bug mal als Antwort:



LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo die Sigi is steinalt und von Minas (ich meld mich die Tage bei dir :> ) aber ich bin mir nid sicher ob ich mieinen Ava auch noch anpassen soll
> 
> ach ja Soul Eater und halbnackte Frauen zu verbinden is voll easy
> ich sag nur: *Blair*




Blair geht gut ja ..das Porno hexilein ... und generell wenn man weis wie/wo kann man von allen Anime Frauen freizügige render finden. Aber Blair legts ja echt drauf an ^^


----------



## evilMonkey (18. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hi... das erste hast du mit Paint gemacht oder? Erinnert mich an nen Brushset von mir ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Das zweite gefällt mir das schaut aber eher nach Gimp oder Photoshop aus. Also schaut nicht schlecht aus ..ist zwar kein Maßstab aber schlecht ist es nicht !



Sieht das wirklich so nach paint aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind beide mit Photoshop gemacht...naja erste war nen brush keine ahnung ob der von dir ist, versuche aber demnächst eigne objekte zu erstellen(gar net so einfach)^^


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja ...aber Soweit ich mich da zurück erinnern kann hat LOD seine Sig schon scheiße lange ..und wenn sowas geht /erlaubt ist ..sprich halbnackt_Sexy das man halt etwas mehr Haut sieht ..außerdem ist es "kunst" und nur gezeichnet ;D
> 
> Oder?  Ich schau mir nochmal die Netiquette an ^^
> 
> ...



mhm sowohl 

[die Sigs wurden nicht gelöscht, damit du sie hier wieder postest]

wurden von den mods gelöscht^^

Oo Gerade wiedergefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Japp ich bin schlecht^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

Ich find das zweite gelungen evlimonkey.

Und zu Blair. Ja Blair ist cool aber ich find Maka besser <3 aber von der wird es keine halbnackten render geben die man verwenden könnte.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich find das zweite gelungen evlimonkey.
> 
> Und zu Blair. Ja Blair ist cool aber ich find Maka besser <3 aber von der wird es keine halbnackten render geben die man verwenden könnte.^^


von der würd ich auch keine halbnackten render hernehmen XD


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

wie miemand was zu meinem post sagt, los flamt meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw wie findet ihr denn jetzt meine neuen sigs =)


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> von der würd ich auch keine halbnackten render hernehmen XD



Das war fies. Maka ist die coolste.

Aber back to topic: Wie findet ihr meine Signatur + Avatar?


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> von der würd ich auch keine halbnackten render hernehmen XD



ist blair nicht die katze? LoD Sodomie ist in Deutshland verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--Scherz^^ ne Blair ist cool, aber die arme hat en leben verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist blair nicht die katze? LoD Sodomie ist in Deutshland verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wat verboten mist -.- ne scherz
Blair is einfach klasse jedes mal ziehts SE die Beine weg so klasse XD


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Und was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meiner neuen Signatur+ Ava xD? Hab auch noch keine Meinungen eingeholt.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

nice Syane wirklich nice


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

Joa syane dein Avatar hat irgendwie den gleichen Zeichenstyl wie meiner xD


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Lustig wa ^^ Aber das ist der Render aus meiner Signatur ..fällt nur nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und Hm Meine Signatur und Ava war schon in bearbeitung als du deine Neue gestern gepostet hattest ...hatte mich geärgert ..weil als ich meine verkünden wollte stand deine drinn xD 


Zufälle gibts :> Aber zu deiner hatte ich ja kurz was gesagt glaub ich.

Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit diesem Anime zu wenig aus ..ok ich weis das das Viech im BG seine Leibwache/Haustier oderso ist daher passt es ganz gut in die Signatur ..auch die Farbe passt. Und der Font is auch nich schlecht.


Edit: ANsonsten Kangrim die meißten deiner Signaturen sind ehh gut ..wobei man über deine GFX Battle einsendungen echt mal reden sollte *kopfschüttel* Hab ja zufällig schon zweimal deine als schlechteste betadelt x.x Weis auch nicht wieso ich finde das dir die im Designthread besser gelingen ^^ (Hab ja die Vermutung das es am Anime Style liegt) ... Hab noch die Haihachi signatur um sie dir in nen paar Jahren vorzuhalten xD  Man war die Grausig ^^


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

Das im hintergrund ist sein Bruder, wundert mich aber auch, das manche in den Battles schlechter abschndeiden, z.b Minas =)


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Pah der Minas ist  wie Luis Figo ... Ruht sich auf seinem Ruhm aus bis ihn die Jüngeren Einholen x.x

*Duck*

Edit:  *lieber wegrennt*


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2009)

lui wer?
sorry das bei mir freundin> kolegen > wow > forum ist ..
tse und einholen und überholen könnt ihr mich gerne ^^ ich hab mein rl epic mehr brauch ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach nachher ma wieder ne sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab da sone idee^^

und battle nunja ist mir meist zu knapp und ich nehms auch nid wirklich ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 95% davon ist mittlerweile wieder gelöscht ;<


----------



## evilMonkey (18. März 2009)

So hier ist nochmal was neues...vom Style her ähnlich wie der 2.wallpaper von oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie findet ihrs?
Habt ihr evtl noch paar ideen/tipps für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



evilMonkey


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

evilMonkey schrieb:


> So hier ist nochmal was neues...vom Style her ähnlich wie der 2.wallpaper von oben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm die farbkombination Grün/lila gewällt mir nicht. Vieleicht findest du da noch ne bessere lösung.^^


----------



## evilMonkey (18. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm die farbkombination Grün/lila gewällt mir nicht. Vieleicht findest du da noch ne bessere lösung.^^



Farben kann ich im nachhein ohne probs ändern...ich fand das eigentlich ganz schön so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ziemlicher kontrast halt.

An was für farben denkst du denn da so? kann ja mal bissel rumspielen.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2009)

mal was neues gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mal was neues gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim grünen Bild sieht der Hintergrund am besten aus, aber der Render passt nicht so gut wie beim roten Bild zum Hintergrund.

Das blaue Bild finde ich weniger schön, aber alle sind gut.

Edit: Hmm dort ist aber auch der Render nich gefärbt, und der Hintergrund ist auch nicht wirklich grün. Ist mir zu späte aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (19. März 2009)

@Minastirit: Ich find von den 3 Pics das blaue am schönsten. Passt einfach ziemlich gut, meiner Meinung nach.

Hab auch was gemacht, nicht wirklich viel "arbeit" steckt drinn trotzdem find ich es sehr gut =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild wurde nur passend gezogen und nen Rand drumm gemacht. Der Schriftzug hat länger gedauert, nur leider erkennt man das kleine unten nicht so gut. Da steht "MAjemune RAksha & MIlay", dadurch erklärt sich auch das obere MaRaMi ^^

MfG dobro


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

euer arena team? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja mir gefällt v3 auch am besten weil ich auf blau steh ;D obwohl das rote die beste atmo hat meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@skateo .. das erste ist original ohne färbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

sagt mal...ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar bastel ich eben ein wenig in Photoshop. Da hab ich ein Bild, in dem ein Kanu quasi aus einer Welle rauskommt. Das ganze ist bzgl. einer Kanufahrt der Abteilung.

Nun soll das ganze auf ein schwarzes T-Shirt gedruckt werden, das Kanu ragt aber aus der Welle raus. Ich arbeite mit CS3. Die Pixel sind weg, ich seh also das grau-weiße Karomuster, aber wenn ich das ganze als JPEG speicher hab ich wieder nen weißen Rand. Wie bekomm ich das weg? Sonst hats auf den T-Shirts später den weißen Rand dabei, und das würde nicht wirklich gut aussehen.


Edit: Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

als png speichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

@ Asoriel ..NICHT! Als jpg. speichern ..sondern als PNG. ..oder gif. Ich würd aber lieber Png nehmen.


@ Minastirit ...mir gefällt die Blaue am besten ..aber hast du da mal versucht auf den Farbverlauf ne Schnittmaske zu setzen und den Render zu freizustellen das er nicht blau ist (Gesicht arme?) Denke das würd ganz geil aussehen :>

Edit: Pöser Zwischenposter Mina war schneller als wie ich (als wie ist absicht).


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

ich bin immer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm tu ich ma kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so?


----------



## Kangrim (19. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt!


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

Jau so meinte ich das ..voll Geil ^^

Edit: Ich überlege gerade ..wenn der Effekt am Rechten arm auf diesem Drauf bleibt sprich der Arm etwas blau ist .... dann würds vllt noch geiler aussehen  ...denke das würd ich dann noch machen ..weil das soll ja so am Rechten Arm dran sein /drumherrum flimmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Nur wenn du bock hast das zu testen Mina natürlich* Nen leihe würde sich daran ehh nicht stören denke ich ..fällt kaum auf ^^ 


<3 Shaman King. BTW der Hintergrund passt echt richtig richtig gut dazu ((@.@))


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

logisch ;D weil er amidamaru ja auch von nem friedhof hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm das mitm rechen arm werd ich ma kuken vlt schauts ja gut aus^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> logisch ;D weil er amidamaru ja auch von nem friedhof hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber ne kirche??
ich hät eher nen großen grabstein genommen aber ich halt besser die fresse solang ich mich mit gimp ned auskenn^^


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> sagt mal...ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar bastel ich eben ein wenig in Photoshop. Da hab ich ein Bild, in dem ein Kanu quasi aus einer Welle rauskommt. Das ganze ist bzgl. einer Kanufahrt der Abteilung.
> 
> Nun soll das ganze auf ein schwarzes T-Shirt gedruckt werden, das Kanu ragt aber aus der Welle raus. Ich arbeite mit CS3. Die Pixel sind weg, ich seh also das grau-weiße Karomuster, aber wenn ich das ganze als JPEG speicher hab ich wieder nen weißen Rand. Wie bekomm ich das weg? Sonst hats auf den T-Shirts später den weißen Rand dabei, und das würde nicht wirklich gut aussehen.


Erst mal: PNG zum speichern einer Druckvorlage, wie hier vorgeschlagen wurde, is absoluter Quatsch(!). GIF ist noch viel schlimmerer Quatsch :x

Druckereien nehmen im Normalfall Photoshop-Format an, speicher es also einfach im Originalformat (.psd) und gut ist - das ist dann im Gegensatz zu png oder gif auch ziemlich verlustfrei :> 
Aber erkundige dich am besten bei der Druckerei deiner Wahl, womit die arbeiten, was sie annehmen, welche Spezifikatonen die Vorlage erfüllen soll. 

*PNG oder GIF sind nur die Formate der Wahl wenn es sich um eine Webgrafik handelt, die transparente Stellen enthalten soll. *


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

Wie schauts mitm next battle aus -.-?


----------



## Huntermoon (19. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wie schauts mitm next battle aus -.-?


würd mich auich inneressieren^^


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (20. März 2009)

Echt tolle sachen habt ihr hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss mich auchmal mit dem Thema beschäftigen, hab zwar schon ein bisschen was versucht mit Gimp aber solche ergebnisse wie ihr sie habt, hab ich nochnicht hinbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg


----------



## nalcarya (20. März 2009)

Bis gestern abend ca. 21 Uhr, und da war ich ziemlich mit raiden beschäftigt, als ich chopis PM las, wusste ich überhaupt nicht, dass der Gewinner den nächsten Battle anzapfen soll... selbstverständich ist das ja wohl nicht, hätte mir ruhig jemand direkt sagen können :x


~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°


*GFX-Battle X*

Maximale Größen:
Höhe: 200px
Breite: 500px

Ein Themen-Battle

*Thema: Sci-Fi*​Ja, ganz richtig. _Science-Fiction_. 
Alle Motive die mit Zukunftsvisionen, Raumfahrt oder von mir aus nicht vorstellbaren wissenschaftlichen Experimenten in Verbindung gebracht werden können sind willkommen. 
Sei es der freundliche Außerirdische von nebenan, ein Mensch mit irgendwelchen Implantaten, ein Roboter in irgendeiner Form, ein Zeitreisender, eine postapokalyptische Landshaft oder auch irgendwelche futuristischen Fahr- oder Flugzeuge... ich denke die Möglichkeiten, was man mit dem Begriff Science-Fiction in Verbindung bringen kann, sind recht weit gefächert.


Da heute schon Freitag ist, würde ich mal sagen ihr habt bis übernächsten Samstag, also bis zum *28.03.09, 15 Uhr*, Zeit. Eine Woche ohne Abstimmung ist denk ich besser als eine Abstimmung ohne Teilnehmer aufgrund der relativen Kurzfristigkeit - bitte Einspruch erheben, falls jemand was dagegen hat ^.^
Einsendungen per PM an MICH, falls ihr korrigieren/die Einsendung ändern wollt, eine neue PM mit entsprechendem Hinweis an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Regeln*
*1.* Das Thema einzufangen, sollte das wichtigste an der Signatur sein. Ich schreibe bewusst nicht "Einzelmotiv", da man denk ich zum Thema Sci-Fi 
     auch tolle atmosphärische Signaturen mit Landschaften/Szenerien machen könnte. 
*2.* Kein Pr0n. (Pr0n ist ALLES, das jmd. dazu bringen könnte, diese Signatur den anderen vor zuziehen, aufgrund pornographischen Inhalts.) 
*3.* Keine Animation.
*4.* Keine Hilfe von anderen. Dazu zählt:
_a)_ Keine Tutorialoutcomes. Sprich keine Tutorials nacharbeiten
_b)_ Kein Fragen nach Feedback in anderen Foren/andere Personen bevor die Abstimmung gelaufen ist, danach ist das ja egal.​

*Viel Spaß und Glück! *


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2009)

hätt bis morgen eh keine zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bis next week sollte sich was machen lassen ;D


----------



## Vartez (20. März 2009)

Thema: Sci-Fi


mhhhhh darf man sagen wa ma nich etwas reales nehmen z.b. aus nem comic ect. ??

Allso es hat etwas mit wltraum kampf gegen aliens usw. zu tun ^^


----------



## nalcarya (20. März 2009)

@Vartez: klar. Comics und auch Manga/Anime Motive auch gern gesehen. Solange das Thema offensichtlich und passend eingefangen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Vartez: klar. Comics und auch Manga/Anime Motive auch gern gesehen. Solange das Thema offensichtlich und passend eingefangen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




O.O ! Diesmal werd ich wieder Mitmachen ..schönes Thema Und eine Woche zeit passt.


----------



## Bankchar (21. März 2009)

Hmm..vllt sollte ich auch mal wieder was machen :>

Minas ist bestimmt schon viel besser als ich xD


----------



## Minastirit (21. März 2009)

gar nid war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zuviel rl + zocken ^^


----------



## nalcarya (21. März 2009)

Ja los macht, macht, macht! Eine Einsendung hab ich schon bekommen (und es war nicht meine eigene o.o) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. März 2009)

echt Oo ich weis noch nid mal was ich machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal paar ideen suchen mit glück hast heut noch was von mir


----------



## Deanne (21. März 2009)

Das Motto spricht mich zwar nicht an, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## EXclaw (21. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ja los macht, macht, macht! Eine Einsendung hab ich schon bekommen (und es war nicht meine eigene o.o)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir war halt wieder langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. März 2009)

War zwar nicht viel arbeit aber ich finde es trotzdem schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Die Schrift ist zu verpixelt.


----------



## Deanne (22. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Schrift ist zu verpixelt.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der "verpixelte" Effekt durchaus gewollt war. Es gibt genug Fonts, die auf einen gewissen Trash-Effekt setzen. Würde zum Motto der Signatur passen.

@Neo: Vielleicht erzählst du uns ja mal, wie du deine Signatur bearbeitest und welche Effekte du gewählt hast. Lässt sich nämlich nicht direkt erkennen. :-)


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Ob es gewollt ist oder nicht, die Schrift sieht so nicht gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. März 2009)

Naja da er geschrieben hat, dass er daran nicht viel gemacht hätte würde ich sagen, er hat den teil aus nem Wallpaper oderso genommen und eine Schrift hinzugefügt. Ich muss Skatero zustimmen. Die verpixelte Font passt nicht so richtig aber die sind sowieso immer schwer zu machen.^^


----------



## Celdaro (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin kein profi^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

kennt sich jemand mit gifs aus ? ich will mein augenbild so verändern damit es paarfarbverläufe durchnimmt ... nur bin ich en totaler n00b in sachen gifs machen ^^ kann mir da jemand ein programm ans herzchen legen oda so ? ^^

lg


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

photoshop???? da gibt es doch den Image irgendwas mit dem machst du doch gif's wenn i mich net irre


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

finds ned -.- 

lg


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

Da i zur zeit net an mein PS CS2 ran komme muss das bild reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar klein aber habe dir mal umkreist wo es zu finden sein müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

asooo

ok dann gehts ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2009)

Ich hab immer so ein ärger, wenns ums Pic ausschneiden geht... deswegen hab ich bis jezz auch noch nie was wirklich aufwändiges gemacht.

Aber jezz hab ich echt Bock auf ne neue Sig, bzw. endlich mal im Wettbewerb mitzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Du musst es ja nicht selber ausschneiden.


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2009)

wie "nicht selber"? Willst du?^^


----------



## Celdaro (23. März 2009)

planetrenders.net

da findeste render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2009)

Jojo, schon klar^^das wusst ich^^Danke trotzdem.

So... mal guggn...Film oder Gimp? 

Ich glaub Film schaun^^...oder doch Gimp? Hach ich weiss ned...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (23. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jojo, schon klar^^das wusst ich^^Danke trotzdem.
> 
> So... mal guggn...Film oder Gimp?
> 
> Ich glaub Film schaun^^...oder doch Gimp? Hach ich weiss ned...




Du machst was du bist ein Gimp lol sry der musste sein^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2009)

haha der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...genau so flah wie

"Wenn du Bier schüttelst und schreibst, bekommste nen Shakespeare xD Hahaha huhuhu"


----------



## nalcarya (23. März 2009)

Also ich kann nur empfehlen das freistellen von Motiven selbst zu üben. Ist man nicht immer auf andere angewisen wenn man was bestimmtes haben will:>


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

oh man sieht mein ava jetzt billig aus xD gifs sind so groß :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Also für mich sieht der ja eher klein aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht der ja eher klein aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja dann is es eben 173 KB groß :/

lg


----------



## Celdaro (23. März 2009)

bei dem auge hat das grün eine längere wartezeit bis zur nächsten farbe als die anderen, nur so als hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

nö sieht nur so aus ^^

lg


----------



## nalcarya (23. März 2009)

Naja, die Animation sind ja mehrere Bilder hintereinander, ist ja nur logisch dass das mehr Speicherplatz frisst als ein statisches Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nach langer zeit auch mal wieder eine annehmbare Sig :> Bin eig. recht zufrieden damit (:


----------



## nalcarya (23. März 2009)

Gefällt mir wie der Schal in das abstrakte Gedöhns im Hintergrund reinfließt und dieser Pixeleffekt rechts von ihrem Kopf is auch gut. Meinen Geschmack trifft die Sig aber insgesamt trotzdem nicht ^.^

*edit* mach mal beim Battle mit Bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. März 2009)

Kann ich mit der Sig beim Battle teilnehmen ? Oder gibts dort ein spezielles Thema ?


----------



## nalcarya (23. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1564636

Und die Sig sollte vorher nciht gepostet werden, damit keiner beim Battle vorher weiß von wem welche Sig ist und die Abstimmung unparteiisch erfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. März 2009)

Ah ok. Dann werd ich mich die Woche vllt noch dran setzen, kann aber nix versprechen^^


----------



## neo1986 (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Schrift ist zu verpixelt.



Die war so ne passendere hab ich nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der "verpixelte" Effekt durchaus gewollt war. Es gibt genug Fonts, die auf einen gewissen Trash-Effekt setzen. Würde zum Motto der Signatur passen.
> 
> @Neo: Vielleicht erzählst du uns ja mal, wie du deine Signatur bearbeitest und welche Effekte du gewählt hast. Lässt sich nämlich nicht direkt erkennen. :-)





Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja da er geschrieben hat, dass er daran nicht viel gemacht hätte würde ich sagen, er hat den teil aus nem Wallpaper oderso genommen und eine Schrift hinzugefügt. Ich muss Skatero zustimmen. Die verpixelte Font passt nicht so richtig aber die sind sowieso immer schwer zu machen.^^


röschtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

Farblich sehr, sehr schön. Tolle, warme Töne, die perfekt zum Motiv passen. Vor allem der Bereich um Gesicht und Haare wurde sehr schön ins Licht gesetzt. Was mir nicht so sehr gefällt, ist die Schrift und der Effekt an der Zigarette. Der rötliche Farbton ist sehr schlecht sichtbar, aber doch auch zu dominant, um harmonisch zu wirken. Die Schrift würde ich entweder weglassen oder durch die Benutzung von "Weiches Licht" etwas weicher wirken lassen. Den fädrigen Effekt an der Zigarette finde ich überflüssig. Ohne wäre das Bild atmosphärisch genug.


----------



## nalcarya (24. März 2009)

Bei genau den Punkten, die du kritisierst, hab ich selbst gezögert. Hab den Kringel an der Zigarette bestimt 20mal aus- und wiedereingeblendet, ähnlich mit der Schrift - ich schraub da mal noch ein kurz dran.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bei genau den Punkten, die du kritisierst, hab ich selbst gezögert. Hab den Kringel an der Zigarette bestimt 20mal aus- und wiedereingeblendet, ähnlich mit der Schrift - ich schraub da mal noch ein kurz dran.



Ich würde dir einfach mal raten, die Schrift dahin zu setzen, wo jetzt noch der "Kringel" ist. Vielleicht etwas kleiner und dezenter, aber die Ecke wäre definitiv geeignet.


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ah ok. Dann werd ich mich die Woche vllt noch dran setzen, kann aber nix versprechen^^


dann verlier ich sowiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei bei denen verlier ich irgendwie immer mangels lust oder zeit oder thema .. oder weil ich einfach schlecht bin xD


----------



## Bankchar (24. März 2009)

Naja, mich spricht das Thema einfach nicht so an^^  Aber mal schaun, bis Samstag ist ja noch Zeit :>


----------



## Kangrim (24. März 2009)

Hier Klunker-kun.^^

Such dir eine aus:
Mit Pfeil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Pfeil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Naja, mich spricht das Thema einfach nicht so an^^  Aber mal schaun, bis Samstag ist ja noch Zeit :>



Ich find es auch total schwierig und meinen Geschmack trifft es auch net. Hab mich mal beteiligt, aber ich hab einfach kein Händchen für SciFi.


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

kangrim hatte ca 5min um den pfeil zu finden xDD
bisle wenig effekte aber sonst n1 ;D


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

mir is grade auch erst der pfeila ufgefallen....hättest also auch ruhig drin lassen könen der fällt ja garnet mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sieht wirklich gut aus ..etwas monoton aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kangrim hatte ca 5min um den pfeil zu finden xDD
> bisle wenig effekte aber sonst n1 ;D



Dankö^^

Achja Klunker falls du noch einen passenden Avatar haben willst. Ich hab einfach mal Medusa render benutzt.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Ich würd ma gern wissen wer von euch welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm benutzt wär klasse wenn ihrs mir sagen könntet (ich überleg grad an Photopaint bzw. Photoshop weil ich das Gimp Interface so zum kotzen finde -.-)


----------



## Klunker (24. März 2009)

Jup die Sig ist wirklich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. März 2009)

mhm ich glaube alle ps oder das apple programm also ichhab cs3 extended,,komme aber so gar nicht damit zurecht^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. März 2009)

@LoD
Photoshop
Ganz einfach.
Ganz cool.^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

photoshop cs3 extended


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Photoshop CS2 wenn mein Normaler PC wieder funzt und i mein neues Duales Boot System wieder läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

p.s. wie lange sind deine seiten noch down ? xD
p.p.s dein sohn hat nun nen gästebuch spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

i komm zru zeit net dazu meine sammlung wieder zu posten und die HP von SNES FREAKS wird zur zeit noch bearbeitet also dauert noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich würd ma gern wissen wer von euch welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm benutzt wär klasse wenn ihrs mir sagen könntet (ich überleg grad an Photopaint bzw. Photoshop weil ich das Gimp Interface so zum kotzen finde -.-)



Ich benutze Photoshop CS3 Extended und werde mir bald CS4 anschaffen, weil ich vor habe, auch beruflich in Richtung Design umzuschlagen. PS 7.0 ist aber auch in Ordnung, wenn es einem nicht unbedingt auf Fotofilter usw. ankommt.


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

irgendwie kommt mir so keine idee zu weltraum future ding ..
bzw find ich zu c&c 3 tiberum keine guten bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also was anderes überlegen *popkorn ess und auf idee wart*


----------



## Syane (24. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich würd ma gern wissen wer von euch welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm benutzt wär klasse wenn ihrs mir sagen könntet (ich überleg grad an Photopaint bzw. Photoshop weil ich das Gimp Interface so zum kotzen finde -.-)



Benutze auch photoshop cs3


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

danke euch für die Antworten dann werd ich mir wohl irgendwann mal Photoshop CS sonstwas holen ^^


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2009)

Bei mir auch PS CS3 Extended 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uuund überarbeiteter Johnny:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Streifen kam mir spontan in den Sinn. Ich mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke euch für die Antworten dann werd ich mir wohl irgendwann mal Photoshop CS sonstwas holen ^^



Ich warne dich schon mal vor: die Original-Version kostet dich momentan immer noch an die 1000 Euro. Ich hab sie als Student durch die Uni ermäßigt bekommen, aber trotzdem finde ich für einen Anfänger eine ältere Version lohnenswerter. Man kann sich das Programm natürlich auch auf illegalem Wege beschaffen, aber damit verzichtet man auch auf die teilweise sehr nützlichen Updates und Plugins.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich warne dich schon mal vor: die Original-Version kostet dich momentan immer noch an die 1000 Euro. Ich hab sie als Student durch die Uni ermäßigt bekommen, aber trotzdem finde ich für einen Anfänger eine ältere Version lohnenswerter. Man kann sich das Programm natürlich auch auf illegalem Wege beschaffen, aber damit verzichtet man auch auf die teilweise sehr nützlichen Updates und Plugins.


ich nutze auf der arbeit photoshop keine panik wegen den kosten ich weiß schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eig nutz ich ja mehr Photopaint aber photoshop is au mit drauf :>


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich nutze auf der arbeit photoshop keine panik wegen den kosten ich weiß schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich erwähn es nur lieber einmal zuviel, bevor das irgendein Kiddie liest und sich dann beschwert, weil es 1000 Euro kostet und Mami und Papi es ihm nicht kaufen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich erwähn es nur lieber einmal zuviel, bevor das irgendein Kiddie liest und sich dann beschwert, weil es 1000 Euro kostet und Mami und Papi es ihm nicht kaufen wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff solln sich dohc die Kiddies (hoffe nicht das du mich meinst) beschweren is ja nicht dein Problem^^


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff solln sich dohc die Kiddies (hoffe nicht das du mich meinst) beschweren is ja nicht dein Problem^^



1. Natürlich meine ich dich. Solltest du ja mittlerweile begriffen haben. ^____^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Keine Lust auf Krokodilstränen am frühen morgen. Vor allem, wenn man gleich raus in den Regen muss.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2009)

Eh, freu dich mal über den Regen. Hat hier schon wieder ~6cm geschneit über Nacht. Und ich darf jetzt Auto fahren ._.

btw 3 Einsendungen zum Battle bisher. Thema und Einsendeschluss und so findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1564636

Würd mich freuen wen's bis Samstag noch einige mehr werden. Ruhig lesen, was ich da als Anregungen für Motive geschrieben hab und inspirieren lassen.
Ich geb jetzt mal noch ein paar populäre Sci-Fi Geschichten zur Anregung: Star Trek, Star Wars, Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis, Planet der Affen, uvm - schaut auch mal in den Wikipedia-Artikel, da findet sich auch irgendwo eine lange Liste mit entsprechenden Werken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch Spiele wie Halo, Mass Effect, Starcraft... oder alles aus dem Warhammer 40k Universum könnte man prima als Motivquelle nehmen.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Natürlich meine ich dich. Solltest du ja mittlerweile begriffen haben. ^____^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.- ja danke für die Blumen
ich hab dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2009)

Moinmoin...ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob eventuell jemand bereit ist, diesen alten Klassiker hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


umzuändern, so dass da 
"Ich werde das PC-Technik-Forum benutzen, bevor ich mir einen neuen PC kaufe"
steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verkleinern etc würd ich auch noch hinbekommen, sowie Linkankopplung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- ja danke für die Blumen
> ich hab dich auch lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich böser, böser Mensch. Pfui. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (25. März 2009)

Ich habe mich die Tage auch mal wieder mit Photoshop beschäftig und für mich und meine LotRO Sippe ein Wallpaper (Collage) aus verschiedenen Motiven zusammen gestellt. Ich linke es mal hier und bin auf eure Kommentare gespannt.

Landral´s LotRO Wallpaper

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Ich hatte heute ein wenig Zeit und im TV lief nix gutes... da stieß ich auf einen Thread im STO Forum, wo wir uns Slogans aussuchen sollten (nur so aus Spaß) ich hab mir nicht nur nen Slogan ausgedacht sondern ein komplettes Box Art:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nur die Kleine Version, die scharfe Version ist orignal 1613x2268 groß ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

So und hier eine alternative Version, ein wenig dunkler und der Text ist nun lesbarer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. März 2009)

Landral schrieb:


> [text]


mir gefällt diene sig iwie, womit haste die film-sequenzen reingebracht?


----------



## Syane (25. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir gefällt diene sig iwie, womit haste die film-sequenzen reingebracht?



Genau wissen wie das funktioniert tu ich es auch nicht ..aber ich weis das man mit photoshop aufjedenfall Secuenzen erstellen kann ..leuchtender Text usw ... Ob das nun mit film sequenzen in ps auch geht weis ich nicht ..was ich mir forstellen kann ist das der film per gifanimator gemacht worden ist und dann in ps in die SIg gebaut worden ist. aber wie gesagt ..noch nie getestet und genau wissen tu ichs auch nicht.


Aber mich würds auch interessieren :>


----------



## Landral (25. März 2009)

kleine Filmschnipsel als DivX gecaptured, in Flash umgewandelt, gif datei draus gemacht und via Photoshop das übliche dann eben ..... schon recht aufwendig aber lohnenswert^^

thx für die blumen ...

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Syane (25. März 2009)

Ja so ca dachte ich mir das ^^


@ Selor mir gefällt das zweite cover viel besser mit der Leuchtenden Schrift.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Hier noch eine dritte Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Helligkeit ist die von der ersten Version aber der Text ist immernoch gehighlighted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Ich brauch auch wieder eure Hilfe bei einer entscheidung.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Selor  Ich find die zweite auch besser. die dritte ist mir zu hell.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Ich mag die mit dem kleinen Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir gefällt diene sig iwie, womit haste die film-sequenzen reingebracht?



Grafik mit Photoshop oder einem anderen guten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zusammenstellen. Dann schnappt man sich ein Video und packt es in den Movie Maker, damit man jede Szene einzeln per Screenshot festhalten kann. Die Bilder werden dann auf eine Größe gebracht und jeweils mit der fertigen Vorlage kombiniert. Man hat also am Ende mehrfach die grundliegende Grafik in Kombination mit dem Screenshot. Diese lädt man dann der Reihe nach in ein Programm wie beispielsweise den Gif Animator und animiert sie. Fertig.


----------



## Syane (25. März 2009)

Kangrim .. mir gefällt auch die erste mit der Typo besser ^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Muhaha unglaublich.^^ Ich hab mal ne Sig geschaffen, die mit Typo besser aussieht als ohne xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Vierte Version xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Joa ganz nett. Kann man zwar noch einiges verbesser, aber das kann man bei allem.^^
Echt nett gemacht.


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Joa ganz nett. Kann man zwar noch einiges verbesser, aber das kann man bei allem.^^
> Echt nett gemacht.



Ich finds klasse. Erinnert mich ein wenig an professionelles Werbedesign. Solch eine Arbeit ist mal was anderes, als immer nur die gleichen Signaturen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Joar, ein wenig am ausschneiden muss ich feilen und ich muss ein wenig mehr mittig treffen lernen ^^ Ansonsten bin auch ich zufrieden und das wird meine Finale Version bleiben... werde dann noch an einer Pure-Fed und einer Pure-Kling Box werkeln *gg*


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse. Erinnert mich ein wenig an professionelles Werbedesign. Solch eine Arbeit ist mal was anderes, als immer nur die gleichen Signaturen.



Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht ist. Ich meine nur, dass es sachen zu verbessern gibt. zum Beispiel die weißen Punkte die vereinzelt über das ganze bild verteilt sind oder ein paar pixelige seiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Die weißen Punkte kommen vom unzulänglichen Radierer xD Die hatte ich erst bemerkt als ich so ziemlich alles daraufgedrückt hatte und da wars zu spät ^^


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht ist. Ich meine nur, dass es sachen zu verbessern gibt. zum Beispiel die weißen Punkte die vereinzelt über das ganze bild verteilt sind oder ein paar pixelige seiten.



Ich hab auch nur deinen Post zitiert, weil ich mich auf die Arbeit beziehen, aber ungern die ganze Grafik in mein Zitat einbauen wollte. Trotzdem finde ich es super, in diesem Thread auch mal ein bisschen Abwechslung zu entdecken. Immerhin beinhaltet der Begriff Grafikdesign bei weitem nicht nur Signaturen, sondern auch Montagen, Animationen und Konzept-Arbeiten. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch mal digital colorierte Zeichnungen und ähnliches präsentiert werden würden. Denn wenn man sich als Grafik-Profi bezeichnet, sollte man facettenreich und in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen arbeiten können.


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur deinen Post zitiert, weil ich mich auf die Arbeit beziehen, aber ungern die ganze Grafik in mein Zitat einbauen wollte. Trotzdem finde ich es super, in diesem Thread auch mal ein bisschen Abwechslung zu entdecken. Immerhin beinhaltet der Begriff Grafikdesign bei weitem nicht nur Signaturen, sondern auch Montagen, Animationen und Konzept-Arbeiten. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch mal digital colorierte Zeichnungen und ähnliches präsentiert werden würden. Denn wenn man sich als Grafik-Profi bezeichnet, sollte man facettenreich und in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen arbeiten können.



Ich hab hier schonmal meine selbst colorierten sachen gepostet. Hier wurden auch schon viele Montagen gepostet. Wie zum beispiel eine lara croft montage.
Naja ich werd mich demnächst mal mit animationen beschäftigen.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mich demnächst mal mit animationen beschäftigen.


Da fällt mir mein Portalbowser ein xD


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Da fällt mir mein Portalbowser ein xD



Ja der war geil^^


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zemlich einfach xD


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir gefällt die zweite am besten. Vieleicht kommts daher, das ich das Spiel geil finde.^^ Naja du solltest den Scanlines ein bisschen deckkraft nehmen, damit sich der Render besser an den Hintergrund anpasst.


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, dann werde ich mich auch mal zu deinen Werken äußern. Hoffe, du nimmst mir meine Kritik nicht übel und kannst dich dadurch sogar etwas weiterentwickeln:

Zu Signatur 1: Generell nicht wirklich schlecht, aber der Charakter rechts wirkt etwas merkwürdig. Ich habe erst auf den zweiten Blick erkannt, was es darstellen soll, denn mit den Effekten wurden vor allem am rechten Bildrand übertrieben. Den Arm habe ich anfangs sogar als schlecht platzierten Pinselstrich wahrgenommen. Hier würde ich empfehlen, den Background weniger dunkel zu gestalten und den Render zumindest über den Cutouts etwas transparenter einzustellen. Das gleiche gilt für die Scanlines, die das Bild zusätzlich verdunkeln und unkenntlich machen.

Zu Signatur 2: Auch hier wirken die Scanlines deplatziert. Sie bilden einen zu starken Kontrast zu den hellen Blautönen und überschatten die Wirkung zwischen Cutout und Background. Entweder setzt du die Deckkraft der Scanlines herab und lässt sie so transparenter wirken, oder du versuchst, die Scanlines in einem Blauton zu gestalten, der besser mit dem Gesamtbild harmoniert.

Zu Signatur 3: Ich mag den Wassereffekt im Background nicht sonderlich. Das Problem mit solchen Motiven ist, dass sie nicht das ganze Bild ausfüllen und das Auge des Betrachters auf den Mittelpunkt des Bildes ziehen. Leider ist dieser bei dir eher mager ausgefallen und die Charaktere, die eigentlich das wichtigste sein sollten, geraten in den Hintergrund. Durch den transparenten Effekt, den du vor allem links angewandt hast, wird dieser Effekt zusätzlich verstärkt. Eigentlich gefällt mir die Transparenz in diesem Bild, aber durch den zentrierten Eyecatcher geraten die Cutouts leider sehr stark in Vergessenheit.


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

nur zur info:

ich bin kritikfähig ich flame nich wegenjedem mist rum xD


also...joa hatte ma so ne scanline phase :S
war halt so weil mir scanlines gut gefallen haben, atm benutz ich die auch nur noch mit vorsicht

zu bild 3: Joa...war son bild aus prer langeweile + 0 motivation xD
beim zweiten scanlines zu sichtbar...

naja, bin ja kein meister^^
ich weiss das es was zu verbessern gibt also tu ich mein bestes dran :>

btw: kennt jemand gute C4D brushes?^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> btw: kennt jemand gute C4D brushes?^^




Häh was denn jetzt? Willst du C4D´s oder Brushes?^^
Ich kann dir die Ressourcen abteilung vom GFX-Sector ans Herz legen. Da findest du sehr viel.
http://www.gfx-sector.de/GFX-Ressourcen.b49.html

Btw: Ich hab noch ein paar Feinheiten an meiner Sig verbessert. Vieleicht fallen sie euch ja auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

irgendwie nid :<
ach gott ich muss ja noch das für nal .. ca .. ria? irgendwas machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sig fürs battle
fang immer an und här dann auf weil irgendwas unterbricht :<
z.b. das kolege mir devil may cry 4 geliehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich entlich soweit bin das ich dante zocken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2009)

_Wäre jemand so nett mir ne schicke Sig zu basteln? :-)

Haxxler meinte ich soll´s mal hier probieren.._


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

definiere schicke sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



worum gehts? was willst drauf?
wie lange zeit?^^

hab noch paar dinge zu erlidigen 1ma pm und 1mal für battle
danach hätt ich aber "zeit" nunja bzw wenn ich mal ein bild mache nichts vor ;P


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Ich hätte reichlich zeit dir ne Sig zu basteln. jetzt kommts nur drauf an, was du drinne haben willst und ob mir das Thema liegt xD


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2009)

_Thema : Antec 1200 ( ->   Klick mich!  <- ) 

Zeit : Solange wie ihr braucht 

Lieblingsbild ist das hier : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber sicherlich nicht geeignet um daraus ne schicke Sig zu basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Holy crap.^^
Ich klink mich aus, da hab ich überhaupt keine Idee. Viel spaß Mina xD


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

Kangrim kann es sein das du dein ava mit in die sig reingenommen hast? weil erst jetzt fällt es mir auf und vor allen meine ich es im großen und ganzen en bissel heller man kann viel mehr details erkennen (kommt mir zumindest so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kangrim kann es sein das du dein ava mit in die sig reingenommen hast? weil erst jetzt fällt es mir auf und vor allen meine ich es im großen und ganzen en bissel heller man kann viel mehr details erkennen (kommt mir zumindest so vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa ist so... aber in der Signatur darf ich den natürlich nichts sos charf lassen sonst ist die tiefe kaputt gemacht.^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Holy crap.^^
> Ich klink mich aus, da hab ich überhaupt keine Idee. Viel spaß Mina xD



mir fällt auch nix ein .. noch nie ne sig mit nem 4eckigen kasten gemacht der bisle leuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vlt fällt mir was ein :< sonst muss ich leider auch passen


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2009)

_Hm , okay :/ 

Vllt was ähnlich? Irgendwas mit PC-Hardware _


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

mhm hab einfach ma just 4 fun gemacht >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

xD ganz ohne Render.^^
Joa sieht ganz cool aus, ist aber nichts was ich als Signatur verwenden würe oderso, weil einfach der Blickfang fehlt.


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

ohne render?
siehste nit den pc und die cdrom? xDD

wie gesagt war nu just 4 fun >.<

hab grad zu hohe latenz um was besnderes zu machen (für brushes scuhen und co)


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

stimmt sieht man net.....finde du haust die cutouts ( hoffe das is so richtig, den render darf man ja net mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu sehr in den hintergrund und das is was mir bei deinen arbeiten persönlich nicht gefällt...von der arbeit her okay aber mir persönlich gefällt es absolut net sry


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

mhm 
i versuch mich ma an n neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es is noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen und menschen machen fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

soll j auch net bös gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und i bin erst recht kein meister glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du machst dat schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas besser?^^
hab die hardware extra uff luminosty, weil se sons so rausstechen würde.....zu sehr, und per normaler opacityeinstellung, farblich inkorrekt^^


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

besser .............  aber ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir immer noch wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

nuja...mir fällt nix besonderes für hardware ein, deswegen kram ich den standardsch.......ere aus >.<


----------



## EXclaw (26. März 2009)

Da ich jetzt ne Pause einlege, hab ich dir, painschkes, mal was gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gefällt's dir ja.

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/h6djztuc/Fallout3.jpg


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt ne Pause einlege, hab ich dir, painschkes, mal was gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sieht super aus. Das einzige was mich stört ist der bunte C4D an der linken Seite des Renders.


----------



## EXclaw (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Das einzige was mich stört ist der bunte C4D an der linken Seite des Renders.



Hatte keinen Render zur Hand, aber ich fand den Kontrast schön (:

PS: Das Lightning, links vom Render, ist nicht von mir. Das war schon drauf.


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2009)

_Gefallen tut´s mir schon , danke dir aufjeden Fall - nur suche ich immernoch iwas mit PC´s / Hardware etc.. :/_


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

wenn mir wsa einfällt denk ich an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


battle einsendung ist draussen hoffe ma kommt an


----------



## Deanne (27. März 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt ne Pause einlege, hab ich dir, painschkes, mal was gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Render... Render... Ich sage nach wie vor lieber Cutout. Nur für den Fall, dass meine Äußerung fehlverstanden wird.

Zum Thema: Generell passt der Charakter gut zum mechanisch anmutenden Thema des Backgrounds. Insofern vom Konzept her gut gewählt. Der Cutout-Charakter hebt sich allerdings viel zu wenig vom Hintergrund ab. Am rechten unteren Bildrand wirkt er sogar fast schon transparent. Zudem kann ich mir den bunten Render links nicht ganz erklären. Die Grafik wird von einer eher düsteren, farblosen Grundstimmung beherrscht und der grelle Effekt passt einfach überhaupt nicht rein. Was mir ebenfalls nicht sonderlich gefällt, sind die Bildschnipsel, die den Cutout umgeben. Entweder wurde unsauber ausgeschnitten oder sie gehören zum Hintergrund, leider lässt sich das nicht so gut erkennen, weil der Kontrast zwischen Cutout und Background zu dezent gewählt wurde. Die Textur hätte ich an den linken Bildrand gesetzt, da der Background dort sehr einfarbig ist und sie dadurch etwas harmonischer gewirkt hätte.

@Celdaro: ich hab dir im Bezug auf die CD4-Render und Brushes mal eine PM geschickt.


----------



## nalcarya (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum Chicago? Weil ich genau dieses Skyline-Foto sehr schön finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doofe Frage, aber darf ich beim Battle eigentlich mitmachen, wenn ich selbst das Thema ausgeschrieben hab? o.o


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

Als Mina und ich damahls das GFX Battle eingeführt haben wars 50/50 ... er war dafür ich dagegen ... weil du als Leiter ja die Bilder der anderen siehst und genau "JEZT" einen Tag vor Veröffentlichung ..die Masse vor dir hast ..sachen abguggen kannst die ideen vor dir hast und was besseres machen kannst "deiner Meinung natürlich" ... ich war damahls dagegen und bis es eigentlich immer noch ...

Man sagt sich zwar als Leiter ...na ich gug schon nicht ab ..aber wenn man ehrlich ist ..es beeinflusst einen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu deiner Frage ..Ja du darfst mitmachen : / wenn du es willst und für richtig hälst ^^


----------



## Deanne (27. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Als Mina und ich damahls das GFX Battle eingeführt haben wars 50/50 ... er war dafür ich dagegen ... weil du als Leiter ja die Bilder der anderen siehst und genau "JEZT" einen Tag vor Veröffentlichung ..die Masse vor dir hast ..sachen abguggen kannst die ideen vor dir hast und was besseres machen kannst "deiner Meinung natürlich" ... ich war damahls dagegen und bis es eigentlich immer noch ...
> 
> Man sagt sich zwar als Leiter ...na ich gug schon nicht ab ..aber wenn man ehrlich ist ..es beeinflusst einen schon
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Man hat den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht nur inspirieren lassen, sondern auch etwas beitragen kann, was in den anderen Signaturen fehlt. Ich wäre auch dagegen und würde als Battle-Leiter nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Celdaro (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

den BG mag ich ..die schrift is doof und hast du den Render "Verzogen" Celdaro? Beim skalieren oO? Schaut so ausgeleihert aus ... etwas.


----------



## nalcarya (27. März 2009)

Nun ja, ich hab die Signatur ehrlich gesagt schon am Montag gemacht, aber eben erst daran gedacht, dass es evtl. gar nicht erwünscht ist, dass der Ausschreiber mitmacht :>

Dann will ich aber mal noch 1,2 Beiträge sehen, ohne meinen eigenen hab ich jetzt 4 Einsendungen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser?


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

Jup besser ..also von der größe her ist jezt der render etwas zu klein...die vorherige Größe war schon okay. Ich weis nicht ob du es erkennst ...Aber in deiner ersten Version hast du den Render Gequetscht von Oben nach unten  etwas zerdrückt. Tipp: Beim Skalieren immer die Shift-Taste gedrückt halten, dann kann das nicht passieren.


Man erkennt es gut an der Mütze ;D

Aber die zweite ist definitiv besser x)


----------



## Celdaro (27. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BeimSkalieren immer die Shift-Taste gedrückt halten, dann kann das nicht passieren.


wusst ich nit o.O
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich hab die Signatur ehrlich gesagt schon am Montag gemacht, aber eben erst daran gedacht, dass es evtl. gar nicht erwünscht ist, dass der Ausschreiber mitmacht :>
> Dann will ich aber mal noch 1,2 Beiträge sehen, ohne meinen eigenen hab ich jetzt 4 Einsendungen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ich dat Ding seinerzeit organisiert hab hab ich meine auch reingenommen und keine hatte irgendwelche Einwände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Celdaro - Alternaiv auch (bei Photoshop) das kettensymbol drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

Jo chopi ..weil meine Einwande vorher im Keim erstickt worden sind x) Haben dann gesagt ..der Schiri macht mit ..daher keine Einwände.!.!.!.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

Mitten in der nacht bilder werden bei mir niee perfekt 

mir war langwielig da hab ich das bandlogo von ner schulkollegin verändert

original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine "verbesserung"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Nunja.. ich würd sagen, du hasts "verschlimmbessert" ^^

Mach die "58" ein bisschen dünklöer, um besser lesen zu können^^dann find ichs gut


----------



## Deanne (28. März 2009)

Ich find beide nicht ideal. Vor allem wenn das Banner repräsentativ sein soll und die Band es verwenden will, sollte es nicht zu knallig sein und nicht vom Foto der Band ablenken. Ich hätte alles etwas dezenter gestaltet. Hat die Band ein spezielles Logo? Wenn ja, dann würde ich den Banner ganz in weiß halten und das Banner links platzieren. Ansonsten könnte man auch ein Logo entwerfen, denn sowas bleibt gut im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Minastirit (28. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich hab die Signatur ehrlich gesagt schon am Montag gemacht, aber eben erst daran gedacht, dass es evtl. gar nicht erwünscht ist, dass der Ausschreiber mitmacht :>
> 
> Dann will ich aber mal noch 1,2 Beiträge sehen, ohne meinen eigenen hab ich jetzt 4 Einsendungen bekommen
> 
> ...



ich würd die eigene auch nehmen
besonders wenn du sie ja schon am montag gemacht hast.

man kann sich selber bescheissen mit ideen klauen aber bei dir glaub ich kaum das du sowas tust.
und nur 4 sind halt nicht wirklich viele ;D (ja weis ich war auch knapp dran aber bin ich irgendwie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (28. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mitten in der nacht bilder werden bei mir niee perfekt
> 
> mir war langwielig da hab ich das bandlogo von ner schulkollegin verändert
> 
> ...



fand original besser
wobei ich die 4 typen rauseditieren würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

ich kann ned soooviel verändern da ich nur das Jpg da hab ^^

lg


----------



## Deanne (28. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich kann ned soooviel verändern da ich nur das Jpg da hab ^^
> 
> lg



Ich hab mir jetzt mal die HP der Band angeguckt und drauf geachtet, wie diese farblich gestaltet ist. Im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Seite auch schwarz-gelb gehalten ist, passt der Banner natürlich recht gut hinein. Trotzdem würde ich das Foto etwas harmonischer einbauen. Vllt in dieser Richtung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. März 2009)

da das rechte im grunde genommen nur 5 "render" sind kannst du die auch ausschneiden
und anderen bg hin tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deannes version z.b. findi ch ganz ok najo ich würd das ganze bild total ändern aber ist ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da das rechte im grunde genommen nur 5 "render" sind kannst du die auch ausschneiden
> und anderen bg hin tun
> 
> 
> ...



Mir dir hab ich nach dem Battle eh noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen. Ich fühle mich nämlich in meiner Ehre als Künstler verletzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Ich habe den Smiley mal so geändert, dass jeder die nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Aussage versteht. Bevor wieder jemand aufgrund meiner Anmaßung Tobsuchtsanfälle bekommen muss.


----------



## Deanne (28. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ihr seid weder "künstler" noch "battled" ihr euch.
> 
> mein gott



Das war auch eher ironisch gemeint. Zudem heißt es doch "GFX-Battle", oder sitze ich heute auf meinen Augen? Für mich ist ein Künster ein Mensch, der etwas auf künsterlische, darstellerische Art und Weise schafft. Ob das nun jemand ist, der eine Werbegrafik erstellt oder jemand, der Ölgemälde malt. Selbst ein guter Koch ist für mich ein "Künstler" am Herd. Ich selbst zeichne, fotografiere und entwerfe seit Jahren und nehme mir raus, mich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten als Künstler zu bezeichnen. Und ich weiß echt nicht, wie man sich über einen Satz jetzt wieder dermaßen aufregen kann. Unglaublich. Scheinbar hast du ja etwas vorzuweisen, dass dir das Recht gibt, den Werken anderer einen gewissen künsterlischen Wert abzusprechen.



> Ein Künstler ist jemand, der Kunst schafft, also mit seinen schöpferischen Fähigkeiten, seiner speziellen Begabung und seinem Können Kunstwerke hervorbringt.



Und ob das nun eine Grafik, ein Lied oder ein Gemälde ist, muss man wohl nicht diskutieren. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat und diese nach einem Konzept umsetzt, mit seinem gegebenen Talent und seinen eigenen Möglichkeiten, dann ist das für mich schon ein kleines Kunstwerk. Muss man Picasso heißen, um künstlerisch zu arbeiten? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Thront (28. März 2009)

aso..


kann ja mal was von mir scannen. hab auch ne eigene homepage mit meiner frau zusammen. da haben wir eigentlich alles was wir so im kreativen sektor machen.

ein link

*Meine künstlerischen Aktivitäten*

die awards sind meine, jessi verwaltet das front-design. also ruhig einmal stöbern.

ps: bitte meine bilder nicht weiter benutzen- sind schließlich meine werke und sollen nicht missbraucht werden.


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2009)

Chatten einstellen und lieb zueinander sein oder mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Minastirit (29. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir dir hab ich nach dem Battle eh noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen. Ich fühle mich nämlich in meiner Ehre als Künstler verletzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso das denn? najo war nun definitiv letztes battle für mich wie alle das erste wegen titten anwählen ist schon fast krank


----------



## Syane (29. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso das denn? najo war nun definitiv letztes battle für mich wie alle das erste wegen titten anwählen ist schon fast krank



Empfinde ich ähnlich .. und was das Gunslinger Girl mit Sci-fi zu tun hat naja weis ich nicht ^^

Der BG geht ja  und passt mit den Klonkriegern ..


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein wenig rumspielen, hab ein paar Tutorials durcheinander gemischt und versucht, was man mit welchen Tools erreicht. Dementsprechend chaotisch ist das Endergebnis, ich werds wohl trotzdem erstmal als Signatur nehmen Oo


----------



## Minastirit (29. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Empfinde ich genauso .. und was das Gunslinger Girl mit Sci-fi zu tun hat naja ^^
> 
> Der BG geht ja ..aber des ist Pron.



wegen mir hat man regeln gemacht -.-^^ wieder ma typisch

@lillyan finds ganz gut
haare vom vorderen wirken bisle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also links und text kann man nid wirklich lesen aber fürn anfang supa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Also i bin ehrlich mir sind die titten erst aufgefallen als alle deswegen rum gemeckert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Pron find ich das jetzt net naja jeder hat halt ne andere Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also i bin ehrlich mir sind die titten erst aufgefallen als alle deswegen rum gemeckert haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo mir sind die titten (in dem Fall) egal mir gehts bei so nem Battle ums künstlerische^^

edit: hab mir das bild ma genauer angesehen also wenn das Pr0n is dann is meine sigi ja n hardcore pr0n


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

Wie oft denn noch: Dies ist kein "Wir reden übers Battle-Chat". Wenn ihr das machen wollt macht bitte eine Gruppe dafür oder geht ins Irc.


----------



## mumba (29. März 2009)

So neue Sig fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

mumba schrieb:


> So neue Sig fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag die Form. Abgerundete Grafiken finde ich einfach schön, die haben so etwas weiches, schmeichelndes. Den Sepia-Effekt find ich ganz cool, passt gut zum Cutout. Ich hätte den weißen Balken aber auch links vom Charakter noch weitergeführt, dann hätte es vielleicht noch etwas kompletter ausgesehen. Was ich nicht mag, ist die blaue Ecke rechts. Passt weder farblich, noch vom Stil her zum Rest der Signatur. Die Schrift ist ganz ok, auch wenn sie nicht hundertprozentig meinem Geschmack entspricht.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo mir sind die titten (in dem Fall) egal mir gehts bei so nem Battle ums künstlerische^^



Stimmt. Aber naja, Missgunst wird es wohl immer geben.


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Edit Lillyan:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97286

Bitte hier diskutieren. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (29. März 2009)

He Profi's,

ich hab nun auch ein bisschen gespielt...^^
Will es recht simple halten...

Kann mich nicht so entscheiden wie ich es haben will...hab mal ein paar Varianten gemacht.

Text außen.
Text innen.
Selbe mit runden Ecken.
Hier wieder Ecken, aber leichte verdunkelung am Rand.

Jemand Idee?

P.S. störe ich? Sehe hier dicke Luft. *angst* ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

find das 3te am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (29. März 2009)

Das 3te mit ner Schwarzen Schrift


----------



## Deanne (29. März 2009)

Das 3. Bild ist süß. Ich mag abgerundete Ecken und besonders bei dem niedlichen Motiv passt es gut. Die weiße Schrift ist etwas hell, ganz schwarz würde aber vielleicht zu krass aussehen. Versuch es doch mal mit der weißen Schrift und benutze eine 1px-Kontur in schwarz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (29. März 2009)

Du und deine gerundeten Ecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich find das 3te auch am besten *miau*


----------



## Shantalya (29. März 2009)

Schwarz ist...doof. 1 Pixel Kontur...auch. Und letzt ist ohne Schriftschatten.
Beim Bild oben hat die Schrift nen Schatten.

Denke weisse Schrift ist schon am besten, aber...mhm..


----------



## Lillyan (29. März 2009)

2 oder 3... eher noch 2


----------



## Kangrim (29. März 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das hier find ich am besten.
Sieht doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Shantalya (29. März 2009)

So bleibt es...glaub ich..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat auch eine 1 Pixel Kontur, aber eben nicht ganz so stark.

hm.


----------



## EXclaw (29. März 2009)

Kannst ja auch mal versuchen, die Schrift anders zu positionieren. Vielleicht als kleinen Block unten links.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> So bleibt es...glaub ich..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht gut aus so ...gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is ne sig fürn forenmitglied (anderes forum)


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

das bild ist wenn ich sie richtig erkenne misa misa aka misa amane von death note
würde den hintergrund etwas passender dazu gestallten also auch in den farben die im bild vorkommen
und was du da so weiss gemacht hast kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen oder war das schon so?

text würde ich auch eher arial benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit ebeneneffekten versuchen zu arbeiten

das wird schon


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das bild ist wenn ich sie richtig erkenne misa misa aka misa amane von death note




Nein ist sie nicht.
Es ist eine frei erfundene Figur die in keinem Anime vorkommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

ah in gross scahuts anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kk nix gesagt


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ah in gross scahuts anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und da komm ich mal auf die Signatur von Celdaro zu sprechen. Die Qualität ist einfach nicht gut. Du solltest schauen, dass du deine Bilder als PNG speicherst. So bleibt die qualität nämlich um einiges besser. Du solltest auch darauf achten, nicht zu viel zu skalieren und vorallem beim skalieren die shift-taste gedrückt zu halten. Die Schrift hast du ja anscheinend perspektivisch verzerrt und das zeigt sich dann auch drastisch an der Qualität der Schrift. Von der Idee her ist die Signatur garnicht schlecht, nur solltest du ein bisschen mehr an der Umsetzung arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mina gib mir mal ein Thema. Ich möchte noch ne Signatur machen, aber wenn man mir nicht in den Arsch tritt komm ich zu nichts.^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

nen thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm
ich hätt schon lange ne idee die ich aber irgendwie nid gut umsetze oder mir gefällts einfach nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich such ne one piece sig mit nami drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *die du mir gfx sector ja als gift schenken könntest* *hust*

sonst fällt mir grad kein thema ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nen thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm k ich wollte schon lange mal ein gift machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nami...da ein Render zu finden wird ja wohl nicht schwer xD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nen thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hö One PIece Sig mit nami drin?
hab eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. scherz

Ich bestell mir ende der Woche mein photoshop <3 dann fang ich ma an bissl dran rumzubasteln.
Gute Tuts findet man über Google oder kennt einer noch ne echt gute anlaufstelle (bitte nicht 1000 Googlelinks weil soweit bin ich auch schon)


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hö One PIece Sig mit nami drin?
> hab eine
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann immer wieder den GFX-Sector empfehlen. Da haste gute tuts und durch die ressourcen abteilung hast du auch zugriff zu den notwendigen C4D´s, Stocks und Rendern.
http://www.gfx-sector.de/


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich kann immer wieder den GFX-Sector empfehlen. Da haste gute tuts und durch die ressourcen abteilung hast du auch zugriff zu den notwendigen C4D´s, Stocks und Rendern.
> http://www.gfx-sector.de/


Ohhhhh danke vll probier ich heut noch bissl was mit GImp aus :>


----------



## Celdaro (30. März 2009)

ich weiss das PNG besser is, doch in dem forum is eine 20kb grenze... (typisch wbb3 >.<)


----------



## Klunker (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht.
> Es ist eine frei erfundene Figur die in keinem Anime vorkommt.
> 
> 
> ...



welche momentan auch als mein waalpaper dient..übergangsweise :>


----------



## nalcarya (30. März 2009)

Hab meine Signatur vom Musik-Battle etwas weniger hoch gemacht um sie selbst zu benutzen... mit Text drunter war es mir dann doch zu dick :>

*teeschlürf*

*nachuntenzeig*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hab meine Signatur vom Musik-Battle etwas weniger hoch gemacht um sie selbst zu benutzen... mit Text drunter war es mir dann doch zu dick :>
> 
> *teeschlürf*
> 
> *nachuntenzeig*


Ich weiss nid man erkennt für meinen Geschmack zu wenig bzw. auf der linken Seite sind zwar Striche aber das ist so durcheinander das es nicht mehr schön aussieht (ich könnt sowas gar nicht das ist nur meine persönliche MEinung). Aber ansonst 10/10

edit: gute Besserung


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich weiss nid man erkennt für meinen Geschmack zu wenig bzw.* auf der linken Seite sind zwar Striche* aber das ist so durcheinander das es nicht mehr schön aussieht (ich könnt sowas gar nicht das ist nur meine persönliche MEinung). Aber ansonst 10/10
> 
> edit: gute Besserung


welche striche?? das sind haare du vollei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> welche striche?? das sind haare du vollei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein das mein ich nid, das is so Gestänge oder was au immer -.-


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

aso dat Bühnen/Lichtgedöns im hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aso dat Bühnen/Lichtgedöns im hintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahhhh ok....

son mist das sollten Scheinwerfer sein XD


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> ich weiss das PNG besser is, doch in dem forum is eine 20kb grenze... (typisch wbb3 >.<)



benutz doch andere upload services 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


forum ist untauglich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

imageshack.com =kagge

http://www.imgimg.de/ als bleistift ganz gut und wenn man sich da kostenlos 8bleibta uch kostenlos) anmeldet hat man sogar eigene Galerien etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

sagte einen anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ftp server > imagehack und co

nur schon weil mans wieder löschen kann wenns irgendwo auftaucht per hotlinking kann man denjenigen auch etwas "ärgern"


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte einen anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie damals mit Muffin :> ich hab den Screen immer noch XD soo geil!


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

me2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


exakt soetwas meine ich damit *g*
sogar aufm deskop gespeichert hab ich grad geesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

huhu^^hab nen neuen Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was halet ihr von?^^


natürlich selber ge-Cut-outet


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> huhu^^hab nen neuen Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nichts!
Weil er einfach langweilig ist. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und keine Kritik an dir oder sonstwas das ist einfach eine MEINUNG


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Ich weiss^^  genau so fasse ich es auch auf^^objektiv.

Haste was anderes erwartet? Ihr müsst mich nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, sondern eure meinung sagn bzw. sagen, was ich besser machn kann


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> huhu^^hab nen neuen Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Net viel da des sehr sehr einfach is und ganz schnell zu machen ..sry aber des gibt nur 2/10 ;-)


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Und dafür hab ich 20 Minuten gebraucht...

Ich geh in die Ecke...


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

naja vom aufwand genau so wie mein ava und des war  auch nur ne arbeit von max 4 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

oder mein neuer gleich 2min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find den irgendwie geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und <3 nami


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Ah ich kann Nippel sehen! Pööööse Pron Bilder!  *Rumbrüll und auf ein Bein Hüpf"

"...immer diese Perversen........söhne von....und .....och"

/ironie off


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

die hat nen bikini an ! ich hab mich exakt an die nettidingbums gehalten
halbes jahr lang hat ich ne katze nun meine lieblingsfigur aus one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die hat nen bikini an ! ich hab mich exakt an die nettidingbums gehalten
> halbes jahr lang hat ich ne katze nun meine lieblingsfigur aus one piece
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Minas??
WOher?


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

internet? ..
schick dir gleich pm (rest vom bild ist nid ganz so nettiquett frei) glaubs hmm.. kp^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> internet? ..
> schick dir gleich pm (rest vom bild ist nid ganz so nettiquett frei) glaubs hmm.. kp^^


hö ich denke ich hät da auch noch was anzubieten XD


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

pm plx sonst sind die mods etwas "negativ" eingestellt und wir sind hier ja keine spammer. btw ja auch das bild hat 5 ebenen von mir! *g*


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Darum hab ich /ironie off hingeschrieben^^

Is schon k... is ja nurnen Ava... *schnief*...aber besser als meine!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

mag humans aus wow nid so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das bild ist zu 99% aus shakes und fidget die zeichnen immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich die 2 auch mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber one piece les ich seit 367 kapitel .. einfach bisle mehr <3

genug off topic pm wenn ihr spammen wolt oder nachtschwärmer


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Edit... sry... hier is ja Design-thread... habs verwechselt >.<


----------



## Alion (30. März 2009)

Nabend. Ich habe mal nach langer Zeit wieder etwas grösseres mit Photoshop gemacht. Das ist dabei herausgekommen.
Für die Planetenoberfläche habe ich Satellitenbilder verwendet. Die Sterne sind einfach ein bearbeiteter Stöhrungsfilter und der Rest sind Spielereien mit diversen Effekten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

sieht schön aus auf meiner alten fp hab i noch en schönes tut mit rotem mond druff....wenn der demnächst wieder läuft poste i dir den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. März 2009)

währe cool. Suche immer nach neuen Ideen.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

np der neue Pc mit alter FP müsste spätestens ab dem 10.04.09 wieder laufen also  bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. März 2009)

Ok. Am besten du schreibst mir ne PN.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

schaut cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahjo meine nami hat nun blauen bikini und keinen nippel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (30. März 2009)

Falsch geposet sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Hmm ihr verwirrt mich alle mit euren neuen Avataren. Jetzt muss ich immer auf die Signaturen oder die Namen schauen.^^
@Benji  Naja ausgeschnitten und nen Namen drum?^^
@Mina   Naja eingefügt und ein Light rein?^^
Naja aber was soll man schon groß machen an nem Avatar xD
Find se beide gut. 

@Mina nochmal bin grade deine Signatur am basteln aber wegen mangelnden Ideen kann das noch ein bisschen dauern.^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

sig ist text immer der gleiche
eingefügt !
nippel enfernt !
felcken entfernt !
farbeinstellung !
und binini blau gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nid nur copy paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sig ist text immer der gleiche
> eingefügt !
> nippel enfernt !
> felcken entfernt !
> ...



KK hast gewonnen ich geh mir meine unfähigen Augen auskratzen.^^


----------



## Syane (30. März 2009)

@ Palash ..das Wallpaper ist geklaut! Dadran ist glaube ich öhm ..NICHTS selbst gemacht? (naja evtl bissel farbe)...


----------



## Palasch1994 (30. März 2009)

hab auch grade gemerkt das ich es isn falsche thema gemacht hab sorry Oo


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

*g* und ich dacht schon eigentlich ganz gut gemacht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> KK hast gewonnen ich geh mir meine unfähigen Augen auskratzen.^^


wenn nid auf hentai seiten unterwegs bist solltest das bild nix original kennen *g*


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier meine erste ani:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> und hier meine erste ani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Leuchten der Schrift kommt meiner meinung nach zu schnell hinter einander.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mir auch aber find die schrift ganz nett
geldaro ani test? oder was soll das heissen ..


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

jo celdaro ani test^^
hätt ich das lechten langsamer gemacht wärs zu stockend >.<
deshalb 0,05 sec statt 0,1


----------



## Vartez (2. April 2009)

Neue sig bewerten pls ^^


----------



## Celdaro (2. April 2009)

dafür is doch der "bewerte die signatur über dir" thread da xD

aber sieht net schlecht aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2009)

wenn er se selber gemacht hat ist auch der thread dafür da ..
und wenn er mehr als ein 3/10 oder so will ist hier sogar der richtige ort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz gut gemacht 
nur das das ding ! kingdom hearts heisst und nid kingdome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passt aber zum spiel das sora black ist ..
kommt ja relativ oft vor dieses in die schatten gehen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schaut ganz gut aus nur etwas "langweilig" + schreibfehler halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (2. April 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Neue sig bewerten pls ^^




WELCHER TEIL !? Seit wann kann Sora die Dinger Dualwielden? Ist das Teil 3? 

Ansonsten PÖSE PÖSE das du Kingdom falsch geschrieben hast ...Aber ich liebe diese Signatur ansonsten !


----------



## Skatero (2. April 2009)

Nein das ist in Teil 2.
Die neuen Kleidungen oder so können das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiss es nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Celdaro (2. April 2009)

ma eine frage

wie genau macht man bilder mit "stock images"? xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2009)

definiere stock bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bg stock oder komplettes bild? ..


----------



## Celdaro (2. April 2009)

generell halt also das man solche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



integriert...also einfach generell, am besten beide erklären bitte xD


----------



## Vartez (2. April 2009)

Mist immer diesem blöde Kindom >.< da vertuh ich mich imemr ich änder es schnell


zu deinem stock das wende sowas einarbeiten wills nimste das als hinter grund und must halt etwas mit radierer arbeiien oder ausradieren die stellen diede willst und bei den ebenenmodus etwas gucken wo das etwas verschmilzt ^^


----------



## Celdaro (2. April 2009)

also z.b. ebenenmodus luminosty bzw overlay und so oder?


----------



## Vartez (2. April 2009)

ja must gucken wende davon nur ein teil einarbeiten wills


Übrigends das war der render 

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4897/finalformrender.png


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Das ja ma GEIL ! Da hast du gut was aus dem render gemacht ..Also die Posie gefällt mir echt ..und auch dieser Schattenbereich als Render geil geil ^^

Ich mag die Signatur einfach!

Doofe Frage zur Technik ... hast du einfach hinter dem BG ne Ebene mit Dunklen Brushes vollgeknallt und dann den Render Bereich durch alle ebenen raus radiert? Oder Hast du den Render ausgefüllt?

Und ist die "Füllung" des Renders überhaupt ne Ebene mit Brushes? Oder ist das nen Stock?

Oder oder oder ... ^^ Man ich frag nie soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*kannst es auch per pm schicken wenn du nicht alles hier preisgeben magst*   Oder es auch ganz sein lassen :X


..ich weiß ja Gfxler sind wie Magier die Ihre Tricks nur ungerne preis geben hrhr.


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Das ja ma GEIL ! Da hast du gut was aus dem render gemacht ..Also die Posie gefällt mir echt ..und auch dieser Schattenbereich als Render geil geil ^^
> 
> Ich mag die Signatur einfach!
> 
> ...




Also ich würde sagen, dass er den Render erstmal schwarz gefärbt hat und dann einen C4D oder ähnliches genommen hat und dann auf "Ineinanderkopieren" gestellt hat. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen. Aber es gibt ja 1000 andere Wege.^^

Achso ich wollte auch mal meine meinung zu der Signatur abgeben. Ich find sie großartig. Die effekte gefallen mir sehr. Tiefe ist zwar nicht sonderlich viel vorhanden aber ausreichend. Die Atmo die dieser Effekt auf dem Render bringt, find ich außerdem sehr gelungen.


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, dass er den Render erstmal schwarz gefärbt hat und dann einen C4D oder ähnliches genommen hat und dann auf "Ineinanderkopieren" gestellt hat. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen. Aber es gibt ja 1000 andere Wege.^^




Richtig ... ich wüsste sicher auch nen Weg wie ich es ca machen würde ..aber es schaut einfach geil aus ^^ daher interessiert mich seine Machart ungemein :>

Außerdem kann ich das "innere" nicht genau zu Ordnen ... Ob c4d, Brush oder nen Stock (evtl sogar aus Kdh?)  WObei ich nen c4d am ehesten ausschließen würde...danach schaut es jedenfalls nicht aus ...aber wer weis ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

einfach ne neue ebene
liminanz black + schnittmaske
+ das selbe wie links verwendet
fertig..

aso wirklich schwer machbar isses nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jeder machts anders 

die version von kangrim z.b. würd ich nieee machen
render black färben ist immer so najo -.-

ich habs halt gern wenn ich alle ebneen ausblende das das bild wieder original ist.. da ich evtl auch ma hochlade ein paar und man so leichter erkennt wies am anfang ausgehen hat.
z.b. bei meiner sig wenn man alles ausmacht isses wieder original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok render + bg ^bisle verkleinert) aber das ist ja egal geht ja um den rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> einfach ne neue ebene
> liminanz black + schnittmaske
> + das selbe wie links verwendet
> fertig..
> ...




Tcha und mir isses hingegen scheiß egal wie sehr ich den Render verunstalte, weil ich alle bauteile des Bildes auf meinem Rechner abgespeichert habe.^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

echt? ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei irgendwo schon .. nur wo hmm xD


----------



## Vartez (3. April 2009)

Alles is nah dran aber trotzdem nich richtig allllssssoooo

Hintergrund:Ebene weiß gemacht Filter Schwam pinselspitzte 1 dan danach 2 oder 0 und danach wieder 1 so bekommt mand en effeckt hin

Das blaue : Einfach n paar abstrackte brushes genomen mit blau druf ebene dupliziert die neue ebene mit 2,4 weichgezeichnet dan auf Farbig nachbelichten gestelt

Der render: Einfach hinter den brushes geschoben und effeckt schatten nach innen so lange bises schwarz wurde 

Rand und schrift:dan noch oben und unten den rand die schrift mit den fertigens still bearbeiten und mit nem kreuz brusch die schrift umrandet  und FERTIG ^^

Damit ihr n bisl gucken könnt hab ich die psd ma geupt fals nimmer geht melden up es immer wieder neu ;P

http://rapidshare.com/files/216906900/KH2_..._Black.psd.html


Edit: Ich entschuldige mich für rechtschreib fehler habs schnell getippt wen ich welche finde beheb ich die ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

*runterlad*
dacht ichs mia fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo nur das du das mitm black bisle anderst gemacht hast aber da gibts ja an die 5-10 metoden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein danke ? *heulend davon renn*


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *runterlad*



*mitmacht*


Und um den Render schwarz zu machen gibts nen einfacheren Trick ... da braucht man nur 2 Klicks für in der Render psd... weis aber gerade nicht mehr wie *doof ist*

Werds aber nachschauen.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

ich hab mal meine sig noch hochgeladen 
evtl interessierts ja einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://rapidshare.com/files/216909405/unreal.psd

die 2 die man nid anzeigen muss hab ich mit "nicht anzeigen!" gekenntzeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwer hat beim blattle ja geschrieben würd ihn wundernehmen nur kp mehr wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Zitat von mir: "Optisch echt schön ..der BG gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut ..der Render mit der Riesenwumme passt auch ... die Linke Seite des Renders schaut aus als Obs reingemahlt ist und dazu gehört... will sagen esfügt sich nahtlos in den BG ein ...Schöne Technik!"

Ich werd deine psd ma laden weil sie mir sehr gefällt ^^


----------



## chopi (3. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ..ich weiß ja Gfxler sind wie Magier die Ihre Tricks nur ungerne preis geben hrhr.


Dafür gibt es aber sehr viele Tutorials,wenn die Gfxler so egoistisch sind o.ö


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

jau xD
und die an die 50 psd die nid von mir sind sind auch nid wirklich ego mässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt nen paar die sagen mimimi will ich nid meins aber das sind minderheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^

inspirtaion von minastirits sig xD


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Also entweder du hast dir einen schlechten hintergrund ausgesucht, oder du hast ihn so lange skaliert, bis er so seltsam aussieht.^^
Sonst ganz in ordnung nur fehlen effekte und außerdem ist das Format einfach viel zu groß für so wenig.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

1. vieeeeelll zu lang gezogen (darfst nidma als sig verwenden^^)
2. was ausser teil 1 ist von meiner sig?^^ psd mal angekukt? *g*
3. effekte + einarbeitung fehlt beides bisle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Hrhr so ein landschafts Bild habe ich auch noch/Signatur dingens ..wollte die eigentlich nicht Zeigen da sie mir nid gefällt...

Und das Motiv ist auch nicht so futuristisch x.x

Also ..ist noch etwas älter ..steinigt mich bitte nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (3. April 2009)

hintergrund is 0 gestretcht xD
hier ma original hintergrund:

http://www.laurons-segen.de/template/lauro.../background.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

kay dann isser nur übelst low quali *g*


----------



## Celdaro (3. April 2009)

richtig xD

edit: wer kleine tipps und tricks hat, kann mir gern pm schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2009)

Hab mal was neues gemacht...Girl Talk ftw.(Typo fehlt noch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (4. April 2009)

Aloha..

habe den Thread gerade erst gefunden und mir gedacht das ich euch dann auch mal etwas von mir zeige.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also erstmal ein Bild von mir.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das zweite ist eine Freundin von mir..
Größe: DIN A4
Art: Kohle Zeichnung


----------



## Thufeist (4. April 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Bild.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry für den Doppelpost aber man kann pro Beitrag nur eine bestimmte Menge KByte hochladen..


----------



## Celdaro (4. April 2009)

nice nice^^
aaber:

bitte beiträge editieren anstatt doppelposts zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (4. April 2009)

Gibg leider nicht da man hier nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von KBytes hochladen kann.. :-/

Dein Bild ist auch cool, sieht aber etwas nach jeder Menge Effekte aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (4. April 2009)

dann lad bei nem externen anbieter hoch, und füg das bild per BB code ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja sind viele effekte ^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Probiers mit http://apload.de/. Die sind eigendlich echt gut, du musst dich auch nicht anmelden oder so.
Und wenn du das Bild ihr zeigen willst musst du das schreiben:

[img,](Den Link)[/img,]  

nur ohne Komma^^

Hier ein Beispiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Hab mal was neues gemacht...Girl Talk ftw.(Typo fehlt noch)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Feeeeeedback,bitteeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Das Bild gefällt mir^^


----------



## Thufeist (4. April 2009)

Ich möchte auch Feedback.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann euch auch mal etwas Digitales zeigen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (4. April 2009)

@ Thufeist ganz ja richtig geil zeichnen will mehr sehen 

@Zorkal naja finds etwas zu bunt und da fehlt der wow effekt etwas


----------



## Thufeist (4. April 2009)

Ok hier mal noch eins.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Das hier is mein aufwändigstes^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (4. April 2009)

Hab ich schonmal hier gesehen find ich auch geil ;D


----------



## Syane (5. April 2009)

Jo hast du schonmal gelinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist im Buss oderso gewesen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Thufeist (5. April 2009)

Zu der Zeichnung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Idee ist da, sehr Nice.. auch das Bild ansich ist sehr Cool..
Tipp von mir.. mach die Hilfslinien dir du später wieder ausradierst..
Der Blick aus dem Fenster stimmt nicht mit dem rest zusammen..
Es ist ein vollkommen anderer Blickwinkel.. Hilfslinien können hier helfen..
Dann solltest du die wichtigen Konturen (z.B. das Mädchen) mehr nachzeichnen damit sie etwas hervor gehoben wird..
Was auch gut kommt das ganze mit Feinlinier nach zu zeichnen, also die Rohzeichnung zu verfeinern, das sollte man aber erst
machen wenn man sich sicher ist das das Bild so fertig ist.. sonst versaut man sich einiges, ich kenne das.. ^^

Oder Einscanen und am Computer etwas nachzeichnen, das ist etwas schwerer ohne Wacom aber es geht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, die Zeichnung ansich finde ich sehr sehr nice, du hast eine richtig gute Scene gewählt, gefällt mir absolut..
Auch der Zug von innen ansich gefällt mir super.... nur der Blick aus dem Fenster nicht so, da solltest du nochmal den Bleistift nehmen
und versuchen das etwas umzuarbeiten.. oder vielleicht etwas anderes wählen.. Bäume und Landschaft ist da schon einfacher.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, es gibt hier und da noch ein paar kleinere Fehler die mir direkt auf gefallen sind, aber die finde ich nicht so schlimm..
Erkläre ich dir aber gerne per PM, ICQ oder MSN.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freue mich auf mehr Zeichnungen von dir.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG Thufeist


----------



## Minastirit (5. April 2009)

Hab auch ma wieder was gemacht heute morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo mir gefällts

v1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v2 + boarder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doffes forum hier hats kein musst auf button drücken damit bild anzeigt wird fähigkeit -.- najo egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. April 2009)

Schaut Fett aus oO  Woher hast du in lezter Zeit die geilen BG's


----------



## Thufeist (5. April 2009)

So hier mal etwas Digitales.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das Bild mit Bleistift vorgezeichnet, dann eingescannt
und mit meinem Wacom am Computer dann digitalisiert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> So hier mal etwas Digitales..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wow ich muss sagen ich bin beeindruckt. Du bist eine ganz andere Art von Künstler im gegensatz zu den meisten von uns hier. Sieht sehr geil aus.
@Mina komm mal wieder ICQ^^


----------



## Celdaro (5. April 2009)

erste userbar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Thufeist (5. April 2009)

Jaha Userbars.. oh man die gab es damals in allen möglichen Arten.. fast jeder hatte sowas in der Signatur.. ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wow ich muss sagen ich bin beeindruckt. Du bist eine ganz andere Art von Künstler im gegensatz zu den meisten von uns hier. Sieht sehr geil aus.
> @Mina komm mal wieder ICQ^^



omw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @syane oder wie auch imma man dich schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


the internet is not just for porn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auf meinem pc nen ordner mit ca 700bildern .. die ich alle irgendwie ma usen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

@ Thufeist: besuch mal  mein mybuffed-Profil^^Dort hab ich alle aktuelle Bilder drinne von mir^^Also, die schönen davon =)


----------



## Celdaro (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. April 2009)

Ui des is schick.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ui des is schick.



Findest du?

Das schwarz / weiß des renders passt mir irgendwie nicht. Im wasser werden Bäume gespiegelt die es garnicht gibt und die Linien mit dem schein anch außen haben keinen flow :/
Einarbeitung ist leider auch kaum vorhanden. Das kannst du aber besser das weiß ich.^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einzige bei dem die einarbeitung stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bg dafür überhaupt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> einzige bei dem die einarbeitung stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja er kann schon beides, er muss nurnoch die richtige kombination von bg und einarbeitung finden.^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Er wird meiner Meinung nach immer wie besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

So leute ich hab mich nochmal am Rendern versucht und bin recht stolz auf mich. Den Render könnt ihr natürlich alle gerne verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

macht mal was abstraktes... :>


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> macht mal was abstraktes... :>



Sowas wie ein photo von Skatero reinstellen? oO

Sry skatero war nur ein scherz.^^


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

nee.. ich up mal mein render, wenn ichs finde..^^
(kein anemischrott.. -.-)


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> (kein anemischrott.. -.-)



Oh da kommt jemand mit super guter laune in den Thread -.-


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

ma für einen ausm forum hier was gemacht weil er mich per pm angeschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ihm nid gefällt behalt ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nee.. ich up mal mein render, wenn ichs finde..^^
> (kein anemischrott.. -.-)


anime ist kein schrott -...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nee.. ich up mal mein render, wenn ichs finde..^^
> (kein anemischrott.. -.-)


animeschrott????

ich glaub es hackt:<


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ma für einen ausm forum hier was gemacht weil er mich per pm angeschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sogar mit copieright xD

btw will keiner was zu meinem render sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

sicher doch ;P wenn ich schon was für nen anderen tu soll mans auch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur eigene sigs haben keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist nur ein by kein © ist ja nicht rechtlich geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie findets ihrs

der render schaut ganz gut aus 
hattest lange?

lod du sack antworte aufm pm !


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

nehmt nich alles so ernst was ich sag (bzgl anemischrott) ^^

Awa iwie seh ich nur das gleiche - sry :x  =(


----------



## Zorkal (6. April 2009)

Animes und Mangas=Most Overrated Shit ever.
EditGibt natürlich auch Außnahmen,aber im großen und ganzen seh ich das so)


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

intolleranz 4tw
hach ja alle hip hopper sind scheisse
alle metal freaks sind nazis
alle zocker sind killer
alles in eine kiste packen hach ja

seine eigene meinung darf man haben jedoch muss man diese nicht so rauslassen wie man sie im kopf hat 
jeder normale schreibt ich mag animes nid
da muss man nid gleich mit sowas kommen


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> intolleranz 4tw
> hach ja alle hip hopper sind scheisse
> alle metal freaks sind nazis
> alle zocker sind killer
> ...


100 /sign -.-


----------



## Zorkal (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> intolleranz 4tw
> hach ja alle hip hopper sind scheisse
> alle metal freaks sind nazis
> alle zocker sind killer
> ...


Was ist dass den wieder für eine Schwachsinnsaussage?Erstmal hab ich hier keine Menschengruppe in eine Kiste geworfen, sondern Comics/Serien, Zweitens macht es einen Unterschied ob ich sage"Animes/Mangas machen dumm und aggresiv" oder ob ich sage"Animes/Mangas sind overrated". Mit Intoleranz hat das auch herzlich wenig zutun da ich keine Animefans persönlich angreife hinstelle sondern nur das Medium kritisiere(Wenn jemand sagt"Das Fernsehprogramm ist scheiße"  meint er ja auch nicht"Alle Fensehkonsumenten sind Idioten").
Außerdem halte ich es für vollkommen normal das ich sage was ich denke :>


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

Ehrlichkeit wehrt am längsten? ^-^

Mir isses egal ob jmd meine Musik zu tiefst kritisiert oder auch immer - es isses einfach nich wert sich darüber heiß zu machen. Hinguggn und lachen.
Das leben ist viel zu schön um alles ernsthaft zu sehen und sich bei jeder Kleinigkeit aufzuregen. =)

B2T plz =)

Nira =D


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Was ist dass den wieder für eine Schwachsinnsaussage?Erstmal hab ich hier keine Menschengruppe in eine Kiste geworfen, sondern Comics/Serien, Zweitens macht es einen Unterschied ob ich sage"Animes/Mangas machen dumm und aggresiv" oder ob ich sage"Animes/Mangas sind overrated". Mit Intoleranz hat das auch herzlich wenig zutun da ich keine Animefans persönlich angreife hinstelle sondern nur das Medium kritisiere(Wenn jemand sagt"Das Fernsehprogramm ist scheiße"  meint er ja auch nicht"Alle Fensehkonsumenten sind Idioten").
> Außerdem halte ich es für vollkommen normal das ich sage was ich denke :>



Wenn du schreibst overrated shit = Alle die es gut finden tun es überbewerten obwohl es ja angeblich völlig scheisse ist.
Zwischen anime ist scheisse
und anime ist overrated shit ist ein grosser unterschied.

Nunja trozdem glaube ich wohlkaum das du immer sagst was du denkst .. sonst wirst du relativ häufig auf die Schnauze fallen.. was ich zumal ich immer an inteligente menschen glaube nicht vorstellen kann das jemand so dämlich ist.
mit freunden lästern ok aber deine eigene meinung jemandem direkt sagen hmm klar ..

tja ich bin halt auch einer der wenn er indirekt beleidigt wird nicht einfach nix sagt .. zumal ein solcher post überhaupt nichts mit diesm thread zu tun hat.

meiner jedoch leider auch nicht.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sogar mit copieright xD
> 
> btw will keiner was zu meinem render sagen?
> 
> ...


Ich finde ihn gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schöne anonyme Internet...


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

copyright bringt dir im internet herzlich wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut du kannst ihn verklagen aber wer tut das schon

und notfalls editiert man das © einfach weg *g*


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Naja wenn man ein bisschen Geld bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Also der Render hat mich ungefähr 2 Stunden gekostet. Find ich ganz akzeptabel und mit der Qualität bin ich überaus zufrieden. Ich denke mal ich werd mich noch ein bisschen mehr mit Render beschäftigen. Sollte jemand Renderanfragen haben, einfach an mich schicken. Jedoch ist mit einer kleinen Wartezeit zu rechnen, wegen der dauer von den Teilen.^^

Nein Mina so meinte ich das mit dem Copieright auch nicht sondern eher, das du draufgeschrieben hast das du es gemacht hast, und es damit keiner für sein eigenes ausgeben kann.^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

das mach ich immer .. soll man ja auch sehen das es von mir ist
immerhin hatt ich relativ lange 

render hätt ich glaubs was aber ist relativ schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahjo und du wolltest mit doch mal ne sig machen xD


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahjo und du wolltest mit doch mal ne sig machen xD




Ja aber nami ist sone sache xD

Hier hab  ich meinen ersten selbstgemachten render verarbeitet.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find es gelungen.^^

Und zeig mal das teil das ich rendern soll^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Es is echt gelungen! Ich würd sogar ein paar mehr rosa Punkte unten machen. Nur das Geschriebene machts kaputt-.-


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

jaja muss erst hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es is echt gelungen! Ich würd sogar ein paar mehr rosa Punkte unten machen. Nur das Geschriebene machts kaputt-.-



Das geschriebene muss hin, ist immerhin ein gift.^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

weis sogar wer det is xD


----------



## Lillyan (6. April 2009)

Und jetzt schaltet den Spam hier mal wieder ein wenig zurück. Danke.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Bei mir steht aber auch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch nicht gesehen
Die Signatur finde ich schön, acuh mit dem Geschriebenen.


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2009)

Mal was neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

und wat für unseren lieben kangrim gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nu bin ich ma pennen gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ zorkal find ich gar nid so schlecht bisle wenig effekte find ich aber sonst coole sig.


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Da es nun schon wieder Dienstag ist und bisher noch niemand ein neues Battle eröffnet hat nehme ich es diesmal in die Hand.

*GFX-Battle*
*Gute Laune*

Der Frühling ist da, der Sommer klopft an die Tür. Um auch die letzten Winterdepressionen los zu werden lautet das Thema diesmal schlich und einfach "*gute Laune*". Macht es knallig bunt, mit Blumen, Schmetterlingen und allem, was ihr sonst mit dem Frühling/Sommer und dem Hochgefühl verbindet.

Regeln
Haltet euch an die Netiquette.
Die Signatur darf höchstens 200 Pixel hoch und 500 Pixel breit sein.
Die Signatur muss bis Samstag um 12 Uhr in meinem PN-Fach sein.
Niemand darf die Signatur bis vor Beginn der Abstimmung sehen außer dem Erschaffer selbst und bis zum Ende der Abstimmung wird es keine Hinweise darauf geben welches Bild von wem ist. Jeglicher Verstoß führt zur Disqualifikation.​Viel Spaß euch allen,
Lillyan


----------



## chopi (7. April 2009)

(Obwohl ich die Ausrede hasse)
"Um mal wieder reinzukommen:"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> (Obwohl ich die Ausrede hasse)
> "Um mal wieder reinzukommen:"



Insgesamt ganz gut nur stört mich die Schrift. Die hat irgendwie nicht so den Style wie der rest.


----------



## Vartez (7. April 2009)

auch ma was neues aber finde past nich zum battel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal hab was beseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


V1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




V2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

mehr oder weniger gar nicht eingarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bg gefällt mir


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

So Klunker. Du wolltest es so also musste es auch so kommen dood.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

sehr sehr genial, Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dood^^


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

ich hoffe das mein PC mitn rendern bis dahin fertig ist >_>


----------



## Vartez (8. April 2009)

feedback plz für meien neue signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

ich find sie bssl eintönig =/

Sind eig. animierte Signaturen erlaubt?^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich find sie bssl eintönig =/
> 
> Sind eig. animierte Signaturen erlaubt?^^



Soweit ich weiß spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Sind eig. animierte Signaturen erlaubt?^^



Sogar ZAM hat eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sogar ZAM hat eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Frage war glaube ich auf das Battle bezogen. Aber da es nicht gegen die Niquette verstößt wie du grade mit Zams beispiel verdeutlicht hast und es keine speziellen Battleregeln dafür gibt denke ich, das da niemand was dagegen hat, außer es wird wieder mit Aufmerksamkeit argumentiert.^^

Btw: Wunderschönen guten morgen Spectrales.^^


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

<Neuer Avatar...nichts besonderes jetzt, aber ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

schaut lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbe wie im my desktop wenn mich nid alles täuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Naja nich das ich mich da hinsetz, mir die Finger zerhack und nachher jmd kommt: "Tja Niralein, das war nix - is animiert, ansonsten top!" ^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Woa mir fällt grade auf, wie schwer es ist, einen Render zum thema Sommer auszusuchen wo nicht die Titten ins Bild springen. Nich das das übermäßig porn wäre aber ich möchte mich da gerne ein bisschen zurückhalten um nicht so vorzukommen wie einer der den Tittenbonus nutzen will.^^
Hmm sieht aus als müsste ich mir selber was rendern :O


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Zum Thema im Battle fällt mir spontan der Taure im ersten WoW-Intro ein :> 

vllt mach ich mit... habs bis jezz ned getraut :<


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

kangrim sowas verbinden 90% aller männer mit sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


strand 
schöne frauen
saufparty


passt aber leider alle 3 nicht in die nettiquette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmm dead or alive ist auch tt bonus hmm
wenn ich wat gutes find ich ich dia pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ach Kangrimm... es gibt genug Dinge zum Sommer wo keine Titten rumhüpfen, hab doch auch genug gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benji mal in den Universumsthread schubbs und ihn meine Frage beantworten lass*


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Oh? schnell mal nachschau O.o


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

hmm ich denke ich hab was gefunden. jetzt kommt wieder die große suche nach nem passenden bg. oder ich muss halt wieder selbst einen amchen x.x


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Du gemeiner Selor du! Du hast mich nur hineingeschubst um mich vollzuflamen! Böse Falle. Ich rufe deine Mutter an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ich hab nur meine eigenen Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht... das ist die entsprechende Antwort auf dein "Bete doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

So und ich werd die Tage mir auch mal Singlerace Box Arts für STO vornehmen... wenn ich genug Bilderchen finde die ich verwerten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Spamt so offtopic weiter und hier ist zu.


Nochmal zur Battle, da Anfragen kamen: Kleine Animationen sind diesmal ausdrücklich erlaubt. Diese sollten sich allerdings wirklich in Grenzen halten und nicht mehrere MB groß sein.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was meint ihr?

lg


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

Naja,nichts besonderes aber relativ ordenlicht.Abgesehen davon das ich Linkin Park überhaupt nicht leiden kann.


Was neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Naja,nichts besonderes aber relativ ordenlicht.Abgesehen davon das ich Linkin Park überhaupt nicht leiden kann.
> 
> 
> Was neues von mir:
> ...



Sieht ziemlich gut aus. Die farben gefallen mir.
Dennoch fehlt die Einarbeitung und ein paar Effekte. Ja ich sehe das du da schon Effekte drinnen hast aber die sieht ein unerfahrenes Auge glaub ich nicht.^^
Außerdem find ich hättest du die Font etwas auffälliger machen und anders platzieren können.


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

Ist ja eigentlich nur mein Name(Sogut wie überall im Internet außer eben hier),damit keine Vögel behaupten das wäre von ihnen^^
Die Einarbetung ist aber wirklich nicht so gut. Überarbeite ich gleich...


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich nur mein Name(Sogut wie überall im Internet außer eben hier),damit keine Vögel behaupten das wäre von ihnen^^
> Die Einarbetung ist aber wirklich nicht so gut. Überarbeite ich gleich...



Hmm sone copieright teile mag ich ja nüberhauptnicht. die stören nur.^^
Außerdem zeig ich dir mal, was sone Vögel machen, die behaupten wollen das wäre von ihnen...

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne arbeit von 2min
also lieber gleich draußen lassen weils eh nichts bringt und doof aussieht.^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

jau man bringts zu leicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt viele faker .. aber egal
versuchs bisle einzuarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn bg cool ausschaut


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

so gibt doch auch mal feedback zu kangrims neuer sig =) die mit dem pingu in meiner sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

die hatt er schon per icq gestern bekommen um morgen 0-2 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwann da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist btw v2 *g*

find ich aber besser als die alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw als die erste


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Klunker:  O.o Ich weiss sogar, von wo dein Hintergrund - von deiner Signatur- stammt! Dass is doch soein Wallpaper von nem Eisplaneten^^Ich hab das gleiche aufm Desktop rumliegen^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Klunker:  O.o Ich weiss sogar, von wo dein Hintergrund - von deiner Signatur- stammt! Dass is doch soein Wallpaper von nem Eisplaneten^^Ich hab das gleiche aufm Desktop rumliegen^^



irgendwoher muss man seine Backgrounds ja kriegen.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

weiß einer wo man gut musik-render herbekommt ? auf planet-renders gibts ja wirklich kaum was

will mehr musik-Bilder machen, lässt mich nur nerdig wirken wenn ich nur Spielesigs mach ^^

lg


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

v2.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Über mirei Musik nehm ich meisten komplette Bilder und keine Render,passt imo einfach besser.
Hier z.B:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> v2.0
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gut die Schrift ist draußen, aber Effekte und Einarbeitung fehlt immernoch.^^


----------



## Celdaro (8. April 2009)

hier ma 1 der bilder was ich für das Battle machte aber...dieses hab ich nich abgeschickt, sondern n anderes welches geheim bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja is simpel und so aber egal^^


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Du weißt aber, das du auch kleinere maße nehmen darfst?^^


----------



## Celdaro (8. April 2009)

joa xD
aber ich finds auch ok so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Lilly hast du meine Sig bekommen?

@Zorkal kommt da noch ne eingearbeitete Version mit Effekten?^^


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2009)

Also eingearbeitet ist es genug,find ich.Sieht zumindestens nicht draufgepappt aus und wirkt stimmig. Ich schau mal was sich an Effekten machen lässt.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie mach ich gudde auftauwolken ? 

lg


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2009)

wolken erstelle ich mit After Effects in Verbindung mit einem 3d pogrämmchen wie cinema 4d oÄ... macht sich leichter/besser/realistischer.
Auf www.VideoCopilot.net findest du tolle Tutorials dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vieleicht solltest du dir mal etwas mehr Zeit für eine Arbeit nehmen. Du postest hier ein Bild anch dem anderen und die ansätze sind auch oft schon recht gut aber halt nichts, was mir so ein Wow Effekt gibt. Lass dir mal zeit, such dir die geeigneten Stocks und Render aus und dann spiel so lange rum, bis es etwas ist wo man genau so einen Wow effekt bekommt.^^


----------



## Celdaro (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so für das bild hab ich mir was mehr zeit genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast recht, ich machs meist auf die schnelle xD


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

So,jetzt mal etwas algemeiner,zu all deinen Sigs:
Mach die nicht so groß.Schau mal,welche Größen die Sigs von Mina (180*300) Kangrim (400*150) oder auch meine (300*150 bzw 350*100) haben und orientier dich ein wenig daran.Deine sind wirklich zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Machst du die Dinger mit Photoshop? Wenn ja,hier hab ich ein geniales Tut für den Anfang,das wir hier jedem empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab auch damit angefangen).


----------



## Zorkal (10. April 2009)

Will mir ausnahmsweise mal mehr Zeit nehmen und im Moment siehts so aus(Ist in Arbeit,also nicht final):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

Kann ich den Render Cutout (! ) haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. April 2009)

Lad den mal fix hoch.
Edit:Hier


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Will mir ausnahmsweise mal mehr Zeit nehmen und im Moment siehts so aus(Ist in Arbeit,also nicht final):
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut! Der background ist noch ein bisschen langweilig, aber das soll jetzt nicht ne aufforderung sein ihn mit effekten vollzupumpen. Vieleicht ein bisschen smudgen oderso.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2009)

Nichts besonderes, mir war nur langweilig und ich brauche beschäftigung und ich hab grad hier hinein geschaut... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Willst du feedback dazu Selor?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2009)

Wenn du was zu sagen hast nur her damit ^^


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Aaalso die effekte sind zu unstrukturiert angebracht. Es fehlt also ein gewisser "Flow".
Der Render (Die Figur) wird viel zu sehr von dem C4D überdeckt Und kommt dadurch nicht so gut zur Geltung.
Die Schriftart passt nicht so ganz und hätte man besser platzieren können. Der Hintergrund ist einigermaßen in ordnung, nur fehlt es an pepp.
Für einen ersten Versuch (In thema Signaturen. Beim Cover hattest du ja ganze arbeit geleistet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) garnicht schlecht.


----------



## Zorkal (10. April 2009)

Typo ist nur Platzhalter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2009)

Hier nochmal ein wenig verändert, auch nicht soooo viel besser aber ich hab ne passendere Schrift gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2009)

Die Schriftart finde ich okay, allerdings gegällt mir die Einarbeitung für dieses Bild gar nicht. Position, Grafikeffekt und Farbe finde ich alle nicht passend.


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein wenig verändert, auch nicht soooo viel besser aber ich hab ne passendere Schrift gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Doch find ich schon um einiges besser. Nun musst du noch die farben des Hintergrunds an den Render anpassen und am besten sollten die effekte auch eine einheitliche Farbe haben. Für den hintergrund würde ich etwas in braun vorschlagen, so wie in deiner ersten Version ungefähr. Die blauen Effekte solltest du dem gelben Effekt anpassen. Wenn du photoshop benutzt musst du einfach nur auf die ebene gehen die du umfärben willst und dann strg+U drücken und dann am obersten regler rumspielen.^^


----------



## Celdaro (10. April 2009)

heir anch dem tut nachgemacht oO:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier bissl (minimal) weitergearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ma ohne text^^


----------



## Kangrim (10. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> heir anch dem tut nachgemacht oO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



V2 ist besser.


----------



## Celdaro (10. April 2009)

wie gesagt das obere is nach diesem tut gemacht was chopil gepostet hat^^
(auto im bild wieil ich grad the fast and the furious schau xD)


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

Imo deine beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (V1 is minimal besser find ich)


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2009)

So,fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. April 2009)

Ist super geworden. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2009)

Danke für das Lob.

Möchte mir jemand den Hauptcharater aus Assassins Creed 2 rendern/ausschnibbeln?Habs selber versucht aber bekomms überhaupt nicht hin(Link).


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Hab mir mal ein paar Tutorials angeschaut und das ist das Ergebniss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was ich schon wieder nicht so hingekriegt habe ist die Schrift... irgendwie hab ich nichts anständiges...


----------



## Kangrim (11. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau was ich dazu sagen soll.^^
Den Render hast du schön grün angeleuchtet das passt. Es fehlt aber irgendwie an ein paar Effekten, die den Render ein bisschen einarbeiten. Vieleicht blitze oder qualm oderso.
Die beiden Teile aus denen die Blitze schießen passen von dem Zeichenstil nicht so ganz in den hintergrund. Deshalb solltest du vieleicht nochmal mit dem Weichzeichner über die gehen.
Die Farbe der Schrift passt nicht. Die schwierigkeit ist, eine farbe zu finden die passt aber trozdem nicht untergeht. Dafür kann ich dir keinen richtigen Ratschlag geben, da musst du einfach mal rumexperiementieren.


----------



## Raqill (11. April 2009)

*auf meine Signatur zeig*

Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich da an der Schrift noch ändern sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

nimm arial oder so und tus kleiner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und versuch ma render einarbeiten xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

So, meine Mad Scientist Sig mal überarbeitet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So, meine Mad Scientist Sig mal überarbeitet ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vorher fand ichs besser :S

Versuch vielleicht den Qualm ein bisschen dursichtiger zu machen
Die Schrift ist schon 1000x besser!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Nebel noch ein wenig durchsichtiger gemacht.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Nebel noch ein wenig durchsichtiger gemacht.



Super!
jetzt stört mich nur mehr der unscharfe hintergrund.
Diese blitzenden Dinger z.B.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Da ich die Teslaspulen nicht schärfer kriege ohne das es total beschissen aussieht hab ich sie hinter weiterem Nebel versteckt ^^
Der Rest des Hintergrunds ist scharf wie Chilisauce




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin damit jetzt zufrieden und wüsste nicht was ich sonst noch machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

die heir is zemlich simpel gehalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

hm vor dem hintergrund ist die schrift sehr schwer bis fast gar nicht lesbar... :\


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besser?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (12. April 2009)

scheisse was ist denn hier passiert?
Hier habt ihr wieder was woran ihr euch messen könnt, bzw kommentieren könnt...wo ist minastirit ect hin? o.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Du=KlausWuschel?
Außerdem bin ich ja nicht so schlecht,oder?:/


----------



## Dracun (12. April 2009)

@Celdaro 

hmm gefällt mir net ...sry
Cutout zu dunkel, bg zu stark an cutout angelehnt sprich cutout sticht meines erachtens net genug hervor.. geringe einarbeitung keinschönes c4d 

ergo gefällt mir absolut net das einzigste was gefällt is das dat schwert vom cutout aus dem bild ragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Arroganz steht dir ganz schlecht Jokkerino...


----------



## Jokkerino (12. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Du=KlausWuschel?
> Außerdem bin ich ja nicht so schlecht,oder?:/


wer ist klaus wuschel?
post mal was gutes ^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wer ist klaus wuschel?
> post mal was gutes ^^


Der Typ der die Sig gemacht hat:Link
Mein bestes Werk steht hier drunter.
_|_
_|_
v​


----------



## chopi (12. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Arroganz steht dir ganz schlecht Jokkerino...


Kann sein,er hat trotzdem recht,neuerdings sind viele neue ANfänger dazugekommen,die,wenn man es hart sagt,den Sigdurchschnitt halt runterziehen.
Und damit mir keiner damit kommt,das ich selbst nicht besser bin,als die,die ich soeben als Anfänger bezeichnet habe,mach ichs selbst "Gott,bin ich scheisse."
Sonst: Gz Kangrim,ich hoffe,spätestens morgen steht das nächste Battle,ich mach mich jetzt ma an eine neue Sig.


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Muss Chopi da Recht geben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Na und? Deswegen sind sie Anfänger und keine Profis!
Und wieso was runterziehen? Das hier ist kein Wettbewerb und keine Arbeit, sondern Spaß und Hobby! Hier muss sich keiner beweisen und hier muss auch keiner auf kotzen komm raus immer besser als alle anderen sein!
Wer hier schon ankommt "Bah alle scheiße und machen nur Dreck gut das ich wieder da bin um euch Idioten zu zeigen wie es richtig geht" macht derjenige eindeutig irgendwas falsch... 
Man kann zwar Stolz auf seine Arbeit sein aber dabei alle anderen zu nichts zu degradieren und als "weniger als Mittelmaß" zu betiteln ist kein Weg und zeigt eindeutige Mangelerscheinungen der Sozialen Kompetenz desjenigen!


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Ich bezweifle das die Signatur die er gepostet hat von ihm ist,hab die schon in einem anderen Forum gesehen.


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na und? Deswegen sind sie Anfänger und keine Profis!
> Und wieso was runterziehen? Das hier ist kein Wettbewerb und keine Arbeit, sondern Spaß und Hobby! Hier muss sich keiner beweisen und hier muss auch keiner auf kotzen komm raus immer besser als alle anderen sein!



DAS ist auch der Grund, warum dieser Thread und auch der Battle für mich beispielsweise gestorben sind. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und niemand sollte runtergeputzt werden, weil er sich wagt, als Anfänger seine ersten Arbeiten zu präsentieren. Nur, weil auch mal eine Sig gepostet wird, an der es noch etwas zu verbessern gibt, zieht diese den "Durchschnitt" sicher nicht runter. Durch solche Äußerungen werden Neulinge vertrieben und niemand braucht sich dann noch zu wundern, wenn die Teilnahme an den Battles und die Aktivität in diesem Thread nachlässt. Kritik ist gut und hilfreich, solange sie konstruktiv ist. Wenn jemand hier ausgebildeter Grafik-Designer ist, dann soll er den ersten Stein werfen, aber das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Man sollte aber mit Kritik klarkommen und sich nicht alles schönreden lassen...


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> scheisse was ist denn hier passiert?
> Hier habt ihr wieder was woran ihr euch messen könnt, bzw kommentieren könnt...wo ist minastirit ect hin? o.0
> 
> 
> ...




Wir sind nicht zum Messen hier sondern zum verbessern unserer fähigkeiten. Mina ist weg weil dieser ganze konkurrenzscheiß den du hier verzapfen willst zu sehr ausgeartet ist. Also sone Kommentare kann man ja echt mal lassen

Damit das hier nicht zu sehr ins Offtopic fällt:
Selor vieleicht solltest du den Hintergrund mal weichzeichnen. Durch deinen Kommentar "Der Hintergrund ist schärfer als *insert keine ahnung was*" Der Hintergrund muss nicht unbedingt scharf sein. Wenn du Fotos machst, ist der Hintergrund ja auch meist unscharf und das Objekt das im Mittelpunkt steht ist scharf.


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Man sollte aber mit Kritik klarkommen und sich nicht alles schönreden lassen...



"Scheisse, was ist denn hier passiert" ist aber keine konstruktive Kritik, sondern einfach nur demotivierend. Kritik beinhaltet meiner Meinung nach auch Verbesserungsvorschläge und die Motivation, jemanden dazu zu bringen, an sich zu arbeiten. Ich finde es toll und mutig, wenn auch Anfänger ihre Werke posten, denn so kriegen sie Resonanz, lernen dazu und machen es beim nächsten mal besser. Und das ist doch der Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Man sollte aber mit Kritik klarkommen und sich nicht alles schönreden lassen...




Wenn jemand hier nach Wochen und Monaten der Abwesenheit ankommt und direkt erstmal was loslässt wie "Das hier sind keine guten Sigs, alles scheiße nichtmal Mittelmaß, was ist denn hier passiert nur noch dreck, kommt und schaut mal was richtige Männer hier machen" dann ist das keine Kritik... das sollte selbst dir auffallen...


----------



## Dracun (12. April 2009)

10000% /sign @ Deanne

dem kann i nur zustimmen


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Scheisse, was ist denn hier passiert" ist aber keine konstruktive Kritik, sondern einfach nur demotivierend. Kritik beinhaltet meiner Meinung nach auch Verbesserungsvorschläge und die Motivation, jemanden dazu zu bringen, an sich zu arbeiten. Ich finde es toll und mutig, wenn auch Anfänger ihre Werke posten, denn so kriegen sie Resonanz, lernen dazu und machen es beim nächsten mal besser. Und das ist doch der Sinn der Sache.



/sign
langsam vergeht mir auch die lust in diesen thread meine sachen zu posten...ja ok bin vielleicht n "Halbfortgeschrittener Anfänger" aber ich mache diese Bildbearbeitung weils mir Spass macht, nicht weil ich besser sein will als alle anderen.
Manche hier, (kangrim, chopil etc) schreiben gute Kritik, da machts mir auch spass weiterzuarbeiten.
Aber wenn dann kommt "scheisse was ist denn hier passiert" oder wenn dann so kommentare kommen wie "Anime/Manga = Most overrated shit ever" was ja überhaupt nitma zum thema passt, mach ich die bildbearbeitung lieber "für mich alleine" und versuche nicht in diesem thread tipps etc zu kriegen da dann bei manchen eh nur son müll rauskommt, aber B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte nur Konstruktive kritik...<.<


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Die Schrift und den Scorpion raus.^^ Den untersten teil vom Rauch mit dem Wischfinger oder dem Weichzeichner bearbeiten. Den Hintergrund vieleicht auch etwas dunkler machen aber die Blitze dafür mit einem bisschen besseren Leuchten aufpeppen.


----------



## chopi (12. April 2009)

Zu aller Anfang 2 Sachen:
1. Auch wenn du denkst,der Skorpion symbolisiert dich und er soll in jede Sig,ist dem nicht so. Der hat da nichts verloren.
2. Dein Name als Typo kann nicht gut werden,es sollte viel eher zur Sig an sich passen. Am anfang würde ich die Typo sogar ganz weglassen. (Selbst ich lass die Typos meistens noch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Sonst,du wirst besser imo.Ich weiß zwar nicht,was diese 2 Linien,deren Namen ich grad vergessen hab da zu suchen haben,aber is ja auch egal.
Was gibts noch zu sagen? Weiterhin Tutorials machen,kennste ja die Sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Hintergrund etwas mit nem Weichzeichner bearbeitet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

also hitnergrund is dunkler...wie mach cih das denn in PS das die blitze dann auch noch heller werden?
mit der kurve krieg ichs nit^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: nein der symbolisiert mich nich...ich mag den skorpion einfach xD


----------



## chopi (12. April 2009)

Jetzt,wo der Scorpion und der Name weg ist,ist die Sig allerdings sehr leer links,da musste dir noch was einfallen lassen.Und "Scorpion u. Name,nur ein wenig abschwächen" ist keine Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

besseres is mir jetz nich eingefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

hm ich finde, der fels mit dem braun und grün ist ein zu krasser kontrast vor dem hintergrund, als dass er so unbearbeitet da rein kann


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

joa...ma schauen was sich da machen lässt^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Außerdem empfehle ich dir niemals mehr als einen Render zu nehmen,zumindestens bis du besser geworden bist.

Edit:Mache momentan das hier(Ist noch lange nicht fertig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (12. April 2009)

könnteste mir bitte ma nen link geben wo du  diese abstract C4Ds her hast welche du auch in deiner signatur benutzt?^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Ich lad den ganzen Kram gleich mal hoch.
Edit:Lädt grad hoch.
Edit²:Link


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

GFX-Battle
Heroische Momente

Ein Kampf der besonderen Art, ein verwüstetes Schlachtfeld, ein Held der der Sonne entgegenreitet etc... 
Versucht solche heroischen Momente in ein Bild zu verwandeln. Die Atmosphäre sollte einem den Athem rauben und ein besonderes feeling haben.
(Es muss keine der von mir genannten Szenerien sein aber es sollte schon etwas Heroisches haben)

Regeln
Haltet euch an die Netiquette.
Die Signatur darf höchstens 200 Pixel hoch und 500 Pixel breit sein.
Die Signatur muss bis Samstag um 12 Uhr in meinem PN-Fach sein.
Niemand darf die Signatur bis vor Beginn der Abstimmung sehen außer dem Erschaffer selbst und bis zum Ende der Abstimmung wird es keine Hinweise darauf geben welches Bild von wem ist. Jeglicher Verstoß führt zur Disqualifikation.​


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich lad den ganzen Kram gleich mal hoch.
> Edit:Lädt grad hoch.
> Edit²:Link



gleich ma runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@karngrim lies battle ding hab wat für dich dagelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gleich ma runterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komm ICQ.^^
Zu Zorkal: Bisher ganz gut, nur warum sind die Ruinen im Hintergrund schief?


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

Hab das ganze eh wieder verworfen und mach jetzt erstmal meinen Beitrag zum Battle^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Hab das ganze eh wieder verworfen und mach jetzt erstmal meinen Beitrag zum Battle^^



Achso na dann.^^
Ich müsst mich auch mal ransetzen bevor ich wieder die Woche arbeiten muss.^^


----------



## Celdaro (13. April 2009)

Bin auch schon am Battle Bild am machen...dauert noch was^^

@Zorkal: Danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

Achtet bei dem Battle nur darauf, dass es nicht zuuuuu blutig und so wird *hüstel*


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Achtet bei dem Battle nur darauf, dass es nicht zuuuuu blutig und so wird *hüstel*


Jetzt hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht ;>


----------



## Celdaro (13. April 2009)

ähm...Lillyan oder Kangrim dann die PM schicken?^^


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

Kangrim... ich hab damit nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kangrim... ich hab damit nix zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Außer, dass du dann die zu frühen Kommentare löschen müsstest.^^


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Sowas von BÄM!
Finde,das ist meine beste bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sowas von BÄM!
> Finde,das ist meine beste bisher
> 
> 
> ...


Hat was.Mich stören nur diese Adidassteifen^^


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Hey,das hat nichts mit Adidas zu tun ._.
Gibts mehr feed?


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,das hat nichts mit Adidas zu tun ._.
> Gibts mehr feed?



Sehr cool nur muss der Strich weg, der über die (von uns aus) rechte Gesichtshälfte zur Nase geht.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Der sieht so aus als hätte er ein Glas mit dem Mund angesaugt.. Warum ist der so rot um die Lippen?


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sowas von BÄM!
> Finde,das ist meine beste bisher
> 
> 
> ...



aso ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. format ist leider shice find ich
2. diese addidas streifen find ich schon bei den typen die am bahnhof rumhängen doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. der render wirkt arg low quali irgendwie ..

sonst najo mags nid wenn jemanden den kopf abgehauen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der heisst Light Yagami oder so nid kira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *in sein buch krizel* tse .. schreib ma kira in dein death note und warte bis er stribt ..


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht,welchen Anime du geguckt hast,aber schon in der ersten Folge flog der kleine Shinigami genau hinter ihm her. o0 (Das soll übrigens nicht in eine Diskusion ausarten,sonst werd ich noch gespoilert.)


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

Was hat der name damit zu tun, ob der Shinigami hinter ihm her fliegt? Um die sache aufzulösen:
Er heißt Yagami Light. Er bringt Verbrecher mit dem Death Note um und viele Menschen glauben an einen Heiligen der das macht und diesen nennen sie einfach Kira so wie wir Gott einfach Gott nennen ohne besonderen Grund.^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

exakt .. der sinigami heisst ryuuk oder so ...
du angehende hunderasse du *g*

kanrim icq .. wenn du mich schon anschreibst mit kommt icq ..


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

Mein Battleteil hast aber bekommen,Kangrim?


----------



## Kangrim (13. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mein Battleteil hast aber bekommen,Kangrim?



Jop


----------



## Celdaro (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ma für einen ausm forum hier was gemacht weil er mich per pm angeschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgendwoher kam mir der name auf der sig bekannt vor...jetz weiss ich woher: RuneScape xD

btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Gibts irgendeine Freeware die mit Photoshop zu vergleichen ist? Neben Gimp.


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

ne nicht wirklich
gibt noch nen paar zum kaufen .. also ich wüsst jedenfalls keines das gratis und annähernd so gut ist

edit meint @ zorkal nettes effekt pack hatt ich noch keins davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. April 2009)

Freeware wäre noch Paint.net (nie getestet) und eine Seite im net,die man als abgespeckte version von Ps bezeichnen könnte (link hab ich hier schonma gepostet,suchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2009)

Gimp reicht eigentlich wenn man noch nicht soweit ist...ich benutz es ja selber noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anfangsstadium so nach dem dritten tag mit photofiltre als ich mit der bildbearbeitung begonnen hab xD


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gimp reicht eigentlich wenn man noch nicht soweit ist...ich benutz es ja selber noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rATCHEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT <3
pew pew lazor kitty ...
man merkt das du etwas wieter bist da du die render auch brav einarbeiten tust und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


versuchs mit weniger dafür gezielten effekten 

das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gefällt mir schon besser als die andere


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal Photoshop zugelegt und der Unterschied ist doch ziemlich groß.Vorallem die Benutzeroberfläche ist zehntausendmal angenehmer und besser.

Danke fürs Feedback,Mina.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

mit welchem adobe programm macht man überhaupt solche 3d effekte am besten als video. ich mein solche sachen wie die giga intros
wenns kein adobe programm gibt, dann andere programme ?

lg


----------



## Celdaro (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub adobe after effects kann sowas, aber ic weis snich genau da ich mich mit video nit auskenn^^


----------



## Bankchar (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa, weiß selbst nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Sieht unfertig aus, aber hatte da jetzt keine große lust so viel effekte einzuarbeiten und habs nu so gelassen^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

schaut auch echt unfertig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> ich glaub adobe after effects kann sowas, aber ic weis snich genau da ich mich mit video nit auskenn^^


hmm kann jetzt nit viel machen, aber geht dat au mit flash ?

lg


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Hallöchen ihr ^^

Hab mir nun drei Tage immer mal ein wenig von dem Thread angeschaut und bin begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber bin ja eher nen richtiger Noob, was Grafikdinge betrifft und zeitlich kann ich da auch nicht mehr viel investieren, da ich noch anderen zeitintensiven Hobbys (ich meine nicht WoW) nachgehe^^

Hab damals im Praktikum ein paar Dinge mit 3ds max erstellt unter anderem dieser -> Planet <-. Das Programm ist zwar noch installiert, aber wie gesagt, die liebe Zeit *schnief*
Noch lange davor habe ich mal mit dem Gif Animator rumgespielt, wo unter anderem meine uralte -> Signatur <- entstanden ist.

Wie gesagt, habe ich leider keine Zeit mir für sone Dinge und es entstehen solch grausige Dinge wie meine jetzige Signatur^^
Deswegen meine Frage, ob jemanden manchma ein wenig langweilig ist und ob dieser jemand meine Signatur ein wenig verschönern mag (also das pixelige weg, aber sonst sollte es so bleiben).
Hätte zur not auch noch alle "Einzelteile" da^^ Und wenn diesem jemand noch viel langweiliger ist, wäre ich sehr erfreut über ein passenden Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß beim Erstellen und Rumbasteln^^


----------



## chopi (15. April 2009)

Soll es dieselbe Signatur sein,oder dürfen wir eine ganz neue mit den "Einzelteilen" machen?
Fals wir die Freiheit haben,gief Einzelteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (15. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



need feedback?^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> need feedback?^^



du machst leider immer noch die gleichen fehler wie am anfang

render nid so eingearbeitet und ansonsten schauts nid wirklich stylisch aus ..


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finds ganz nett nur an den Seiten viel zu leer.Vll solltest du die einfach abschnibbeln...

btw:Wo hast du den Render her?:>


----------



## chopi (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm kann jetzt nit viel machen, aber geht dat au mit flash ?


Ich denke,du *kannst* es unter Umständen machen,flash ist jedoch für etwas ganz anderes gemacht,oder?
Welches Programm...da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

will mir jetzt beibringen mit After effects genauso sachen wie die giga intros zu machen, aber ich glaub das is ned so einfach zu lernen wie photoshop ... jemand erfahrung damit ?

lg


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Mein erstes Photoshopdingens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

bin grad am ne bleach sig machen 
ist aber noch bisle wip -.- keine zeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Also zur Bleach Sig: Diese Eisblauen Federn vom Drachen verdecken zuviel vom Bild und ist zu eintönig. vllt weniger ins Bild rein oder mehr Effekte in den Flügel einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2009)

wip = work in progress .. bin noch lange nid fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Hier hat doch jemand nach nem 2. gratis Programm gefragt, oder?
Ich kenne noch http://www.pixlr.com/editor/ . 
Habs noch nie benutzt, aber vllt wirst du es benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Hier wären die Einzeilteile, für die Gelangweilten unter euch ^^
Schriftart ist Bastard, gibts auf Fontasy zu downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> EINS <- -> ZWEI <-
Würde es schon gern so haben, wie ich es habe. Bin aber, denke ich, für neue Ideen offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Hier wären die Einzeilteile, für die Gelangweilten unter euch ^^
> Schriftart ist Bastard, gibts auf Fontasy zu downloaden
> 
> 
> ...



Hasi deine Links funzen net .... sry aber da steht nur ein hhtp:// mehr net  änder die doch einfach mal schnell kk??

aja bitte das Hasi net bös aufnehmen is meine art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

was für ein hasi .. *verwirrt ist* ..
sehr verwirrt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

keine sorge du bist mein auch mein hasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

hasi is ok *G* hase is mein spitzname, steht auch auf meinem trikot drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die links sollten nun gehen, haben vorher eigentlich auch gefunzt (zumindest bei mir) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> hasi is ok *G* hase is mein spitzname, steht auch auf meinem trikot drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jup sie tun es jetzt und ... puuuuh nochmal schwein gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja scheiss quali un so...in dem forum is 20kb grenze ._.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. April 2009)

mein erstes video xD



lg


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lad es sonst wo hoch und verlinks .. wie jeder normale auch ..


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

das ich nur den link in der sig hab? never >.<
ich füg die sig ja per BB-Code ein... <.<


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

häh celdaro??

du sollst bzw kannstd ein pic bei imgimg.de hochladen als besipiel udn dann nimmst du den link und fügst ihn via bb code in die sig ein...also verlinkst du ihn und siehe da tadaa nix 20 kb beschränkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

ich lads bei tinypic hoch...
nehme den für foren und schwarze bretter code und füge ihn ein--->

maximal 20kb bla

ich kenn mich mit bb code aus, bin forenmod un so^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> ich lads bei tinypic hoch...
> nehme den für foren und schwarze bretter code und füge ihn ein--->
> 
> maximal 20kb bla
> ...



du machst rechtsklick -> eigenschaften 
dann steht da bild url: www.imagehack.com/xxx/xxx/xxx.jpg
danach machst du [.img] davor

das schaut am ende so aus

```
[img]www.imagehack.com/xxx/xxx/xxx.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## chopi (16. April 2009)

Und weils so schön ist...benutz bitte kein Imageshack >.<
Alternativen: Abload.de Imagebanana.com


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

minastrit ich bin nich bescheuert ich weiss wies geht nur trotdem is da die 20 kb grenze, muss ich das screenen? <.<


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

ja mach ma nimmt mich wunder^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und weils so schön ist...benutz bitte kein Imageshack >.<
> Alternativen: Abload.de Imagebanana.com



ich benutz immer meinen server^^ imagehack find ich aber am besten sonst ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Imageshack ist lahmarschig wie sonst was und macht nur Probleme...


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wehe du beschwerst dich beim screen das der text (render) nich eingearbeitet is! xD


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

wtf was ist das für nen kak seite wo das so beschrenkt ist -.-
mein pic 350x150 -> 52 KB (52.835 Bytes) ..


----------



## chopi (16. April 2009)

Mach doch  2 Versionen o0,hier gibts keine Beschränkung,was die Größe der Datei angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

jau normal version und ne wtf low quali version würd ich auch sagen


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*vor renderkritik in deckung geh*


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

find es allgemein dunkel wie sau :<
musste voll lange kuke bis ich erkannt hab das das ein kopf sein sollt Oo ..
allgemein zu dunkel halt dafür schauts eingearbeitet aus


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

tülich dunkel.ich mach doch bei dem gesicht keine pinken blümchen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

naja hier ma direkt vergleich vorher nachher:
musste an paar stellen noch mitm blur dran xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 << vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 << nachher


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

ich mag das bild irgendwie auch wenns mich an dieses lied hier erinnert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijj1KAUopeo


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mag das bild irgendwie auch wenns mich an dieses lied hier erinnert
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijj1KAUopeo



w00t das bild is bei 3:27 xD
btw das bild hab ich von da-->http://www.generation-fx.eu/loca-inferna.t63791.html


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

der machts aber schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der machts aber schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


defenitiv!


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

Hab mir mein Photoshop von meener Tante Yvonne mitbringen lassen aus der USA daher leider auch die Englische Version und ich komm mit der Layermask nicht klar :< ._.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

deine tante ist die zufällig frau internett da isses auch immer englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo hast denn layer prob? erklär ma genauer vlt kann ich helfen


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

nee, hatte sie 5 jahre lang nit gesehn, und sie hat etwas mehr geld als wir ottonormalverbraucher xD
ausserdem isses in amerika bestimmt was billiger als hier in deutschland^^

generell ebenenmasken...kein plan von
schnittmasken...kein plan von
gute rendereinarbeitung...kaum plan von xD
super geile sigs machen...kaum plan von xD


----------



## Zorkal (16. April 2009)

Kann man keine anderen Sprachpakete einbinden?


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

wenn du was findest link bitte...
ik hab noch nichts gefunden >.<


----------



## chopi (16. April 2009)

Bei Photoshop gehts nicht,kaufst du die englische Version,gibts auch nur die englische Version...naja,es geht...da muss aber Onkel google helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (16. April 2009)

onkel google mag ich grade nich benutzen durch hohe latenz^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die is auf die schnelle gemacht, da er einfach eine Signatur wollte mit Link druff, und ich nich wirklich Lust hatte mich bei der anzustrengen da ich den typ net kenn xD


----------



## jeef (17. April 2009)

Ja es geht google einfach mal,ich haette dir was raus gesucht wenn ich wüsste welche Version du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal ehrlich PS freiwillig die Sprache umstellen,außerhalb von Englisch rafft man in dem Prog doch garnichts 
außer man weiss ich schon wo alles ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann brauch man eh kein Sprackpaket ^^


----------



## Celdaro (17. April 2009)

hab version CS3^^

najo ans englisch hab ich mich auch so halbwegs gewöhnt...trotzdem versteh ich die ebenenmasken und co nit ._.


----------



## Zorkal (17. April 2009)

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel: Auf den Ebenenmasken kannst du mit den Farben Schwarz(Unsichtbar) und Weiß(Sichtbar) festlegen welche Teile der Ebene angezeigt werden sollen:


----------



## Mefisthor (17. April 2009)

Mein erstes Meisterwerk xD hat au den ganzen tag gedauert

aja und bitte auf High Quality das macht nen derben unterschied ^^

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mein erstes Meisterwerk xD hat au den ganzen tag gedauert
> 
> aja und bitte auf High Quality das macht nen derben unterschied ^^
> 
> lg


Das SIEHT GEIL AUS!!!!


----------



## Celdaro (17. April 2009)

@Mefistor: bute arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@profis hier:

Und eine Schnittmaske is doch so, wenn man ein Musterhat auf einer ebene und dann auf einer neuen ebene mit schnittmaske ein bild drauf macht, dann geht das bild nur auf den sichtbaren bereich oder so...oder? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Hallo Designer,

ich hät ne ganz einfache Aufgabe für euch 

Ich brauch ein Bild von einem schwarzen Buch das in einem komplett weißen Raum steht und einen herzförmigen Schatten wirft.

WÄre echt klasse wenn das jemand machen könnte.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Celdaro (17. April 2009)

ich habs noch ncih so mit perspektivische achtsamketi nd so...aber hab ma so ein wenig rumprobiert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein flame pl0x xD


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Oo da fällts mir schwer nicht zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (17. April 2009)

jap...hab nebenbei WoW gezockt, da war der tank grad afk xD


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas minimalistisch, aber besser krieg ichs vermutlich eh nicht hin. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das is schon sehr gut jetzt noch die perspektive so drehn das wir buchrücken sehn und nur noch eine ecke und dann auf dem absolut weißen boden herzförmiger schatten


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Gefällt mir ganz gut.
Aber warum ist der Schatten rund?


----------



## Deanne (17. April 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ganz gut.
> Aber warum ist der Schatten rund?



Vielleicht bild ich es mir nur ein, aber soll der Schatten nicht ein Herz darstellen?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vielleicht bild ich es mir nur ein, aber soll der Schatten nicht ein Herz darstellen?


exakt!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is schon sehr gut jetzt noch die perspektive so drehn das wir buchrücken sehn und nur noch eine ecke und dann auf dem absolut weißen boden herzförmiger schatten


Öhm... Soll das Buch aufgeschlagen sein?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Öhm... Soll das Buch aufgeschlagen sein?


ganz wie er der ersteller es haben will aber ich will den buchrücken sehn einen schwarzen buchrücken vor weißem hintergrund mit herzförmigen schatten

ich würds ja selber machen aber ich bin ein absoluter knoob was bildbearbeitung betrifft


----------



## Kangrim (18. April 2009)

leute ich hab bisher nur 2 Signaturen. Sollten bis 15.00 keine 2 weiteren eingetroffen sein lass ich das battle dieses mal ausfallen.


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Ich mach grad eine,also mindestens einer sollte noch eine machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (18. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> leute ich hab bisher nur 2 Signaturen. Sollten bis 15.00 keine 2 weiteren eingetroffen sein lass ich das battle dieses mal ausfallen.


Wieso denn nurso wenige?Das Thema war doch wirklich sehr gut gewählt und hat viele Möglichkeiten offen gelassen.


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Imo hat das Thema die Möglichkeiten diesmal sehr eingeschränkt oO.
Irgendwie hat diese Woche jeder das Battle vergessen,ich hab grad erst meine Sig abgegeben und der Thread sollte eig. schon um 12 Uhr offen sein  (Nichts gegen Kangrim)


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Ich wollte mitmachen, war dann aber ehrlich gesagt zu sehr vom Patch und gewissen RL-Dingen beschäftigt *hüstel*


----------



## Kangrim (18. April 2009)

Da zu wenige beteiligt waren, und es sich nicht lohnt für die 3 Sigs nen extra Thread auf zu machen poste ich die erhaltenen Signaturen einfach mal hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

ich finde zwar, dass die sigs an sich gut gemacht sind, aber schaffen keine wirklich heroische atmosphäre.
das einzige, was "heldenhaft" ist, ist der spruch bei 3.
aber da finde ich den hintergrund ein bisschen unglücklich gewählt. 
aber wie gesagt, sie sind nicht schlecht, nur unter dem merkmal eines heroischen moments... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(achja, wäre ein battle zustande gekommen hätte ich mich für die 3 entschieden)


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> (achja, wäre ein battle zustande gekommen hätte ich mich für die 3 entschieden)


Auf jeden Fall 2 oder 3, 1 gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt gar nicht.


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Ich versteh ehrlichgesagt nicht,wieso du nicht nen Thread für die 3 Sigs aufmachst,so wie ganz normal geplant (Steht doch nirgends,das ein Thread ab 4 Sigs aufgemacht wird oO)
Meine ist übrigens die erste,probier zur Zeit ein paar neue Sachen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Mir ist zum verrecken nichts heroisches eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zmd. nichts was auch für andere Heroisch gewesen wäre... hatte zuerst die Idee eine Sig zur USS Kelvin zu machen aber wie gesagt, ich hätte es als heroisch gesehen, jeder andere nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2009)

die erste find ich ganz ok gemacht irgendwie 
die anderen 2 wollen mir leider nicht wirklich gefallen ..
aber bisle weniger effekte bei der ersten hättens auch getan und das links und rechts neben dem schwert abstand find ich etwas komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2009)

Ahja hab mein bild entlich fertig gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nachdem wir gestern noch 10/14 in uludar gemacht haben und heute (hab ich leider keine zeit grml) vermutlich 11,12 oder 13/14 gemacht wird (schöner titel -.- mist) hatt ich bisle zeit

vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2009)

wenn jemand lust und zeit hat kann er sich ja nochmal meiner buchaufgabe widmen *lieb guck*


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2009)

was für ein ding?


----------



## Celdaro (18. April 2009)

hier fehlt die umfrage zur abstimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir ist zum verrecken nichts heroisches eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dito


----------



## Celdaro (18. April 2009)

uuuuuuuumfrage machen.....sons gibbet kein nächstes battle und keinen gewinner xD


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Ich hab auffer letzten Seite btw schon gesagt,welche Sig die meine ist,das macht eine Umfrage eh unlogisch.


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Jep, es wird keine Umfrage mehr geben. Ich bitte die Leute die das nächste Battle ausrichten wollen mit bis Mitternacht eine PN zu schicken. Ich ziehe dann lose und verkünde, wer das Battle machen darf. Wenn ich keine PNs kriege hat sich das mit den Battles erstmal erledigt.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn jemand lust und zeit hat kann er sich ja nochmal meiner buchaufgabe widmen *lieb guck*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuch Nr. 2. 
Hab einfach mal nur den Boden geändert und das Buch aus einer anderern Perspektive "gemalt". ^^

(Moah, das ist eigentlich eine ziemlich gute Übung für das Grafik-Design-Zeug. Wnn ich bedenke, dass ich nächstes Jahr schon anfangen werde... ohgott.)


----------



## Celdaro (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is meine...
für die die keinen heroischen Moment erkennen:

Das ist Raziel aus dem Spiel "Legacy of Kain"

Das Bild soll darstellen als er aus der Spektralwelt entkommt und in die normale Welt eintritt (hätte doch nen friedhof nehmn solln >.<)
der text soll den augenblick "beschreiben" als er sich von Kain töten liess damit der gepsaltene Soul Reaver verint wird, damit Kain den bösen gott zu koen.^^


----------



## Bankchar (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




pew pew


----------



## Vartez (18. April 2009)

Bankcgar giv mich psd pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (18. April 2009)

nää


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Bankcgar giv mich psd pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weise Worte!


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep, es wird keine Umfrage mehr geben. Ich bitte die Leute die das nächste Battle ausrichten wollen mit bis Mitternacht eine PN zu schicken. Ich ziehe dann lose und verkünde, wer das Battle machen darf. Wenn ich keine PNs kriege hat sich das mit den Battles erstmal erledigt.


And the winner is Chopi!


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

*GFX-Battle
EVIL
Egal ob Illidan,der Teufel persönlich,oder der Erzfeind von Hello Kitty,ich will pure Evilness sehen \m/
(Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin,ob der Erzfeind von Hello Kitty wirklich so Evil ist *g* Wer ist das eigentlich?)
Ps.Nur damit das keiner falsch versteht,das da oben waren Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regeln
Haltet euch an die Netiquette.
Die Signatur darf höchstens 200 Pixel hoch und 500 Pixel breit sein.(keine vertikalen Sigs)
Die Signatur muss bis Samstag um 15 Uhr in meinem PN-Fach sein.
Niemand  darf die Signatur bis vor Beginn der Abstimmung sehen außer dem  Erschaffer selbst und bis zum Ende der Abstimmung wird es keine  Hinweise darauf geben welches Bild von wem ist.
Ausserdem darf die Signatur nicht nach einem Tutorial gemacht werden.
 Jeglicher Verstoß führt  zur Disqualifikation.
*​


----------



## Celdaro (19. April 2009)

Mhm...böse...*denkdenkdenk*

Mir wird schon irgendwas einfallen^^

sollen da jetz nur "bosse" eingesetzt werdne oder auch "gruseleffekt" ^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut n1 aus digga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erinnert mich aber irgendwie an ne andere sig von dir.
btw was haltest von meiner?
oder allgemein -.- 


hmm das battle kling irgendwie ganz wizig .. hat hello kitty nen gegner? ausser alte pedos^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also wenn du das nächstes jahr beruflich machst dann mach ichs dir richtig schwer (schwitz du sau!!! ^^)

das sieht schon gut aus aber der schatten nicht nach hinten weg sondern am besten nahc rechts weg gehn und wirklch schön deutlich ein herz sein das muss gut erkennba sein ansonst gefällts mir seeehr gut!


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Kleine Animation gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mein erstes Werk mit Gimp

Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Kangrim (19. April 2009)

Man sieht noch ein bisschen, das die füße unten abgeschnitten sind. Da müsstest du den Übergang mit dem Wischfinger verbessern.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Auf dem Original waren die Füße schon abgeschnitten..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst es ja auf dem Bild vorher vormachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (20. April 2009)

is dat battle bild angekommen?^^


----------



## Celdaro (21. April 2009)

wth is mitm thread los...tote hose ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt nich: render nich eingearbeitet: es gab keinen :p


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2009)

Die Schrift ist absolut nicht zu lesen...


----------



## Klunker (21. April 2009)

Ariale oder?^^


----------



## chopi (21. April 2009)

Eher Airale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps. Wenn du schon sone ANimation brauchst,dann mach zwischen den einzelnen "durchleuchtungen" immer mal 1sec pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Eher Airale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jap da muss ich zustimmen. Sonst kommt halt nicht dieser wow effekt rüber wenn da die ganze zeit was leuchtet.


Btw: Chopi ist im death note fieber xD


----------



## chopi (21. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jap da muss ich zustimmen. Sonst kommt halt nicht dieser wow effekt rüber wenn da die ganze zeit was leuchtet.
> 
> 
> Btw: Chopi ist im death note fieber xD


Ich hab ne Sig,ne Animation und nen Titel,soviel ist das auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.Kaufst du mir ein Deathnote auf Ebay?


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Die Animation ist gut, falls du die in der Sig meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Titel... Ich hab schon Bessere gesehen. hrhrhr
Mach doch selber ein Death Note! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2009)

angehender shinigami passt mehr zu bleach ;P 
nen death note machen ist nid so schwer .. nur das es funkt
sonst black book kaufen und bisle reinkritzeln .. gibts sogar zu kaufen so
http://www.399animeshop.com/anime/death-no...te-notebook.php


----------



## Celdaro (22. April 2009)

die schrift is "extra" unlesbar weil sie das wollte (die die die sig wollt^^) dann hab ik halt noch die ani hinzugefügt damit man halbwegs den namen lesen kann :p


----------



## Klunker (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Sig,ne Animation und nen Titel,soviel ist das auch wieder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Habe ein Death note mit allen Regeln drinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na traut ihr euch euren richtigen namen zu verraten?^^ habe auch den soundtrack zum anime, im paket gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

möchte sich vll. jemand um meine buchaufgabe kümmern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ist nich schwer...


----------



## Celdaro (22. April 2009)

grad andere (haustierliche) probleme...kann mich nich hintersetzen^^
wenns doch einfach is, machs doch selbs o.O xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> grad andere (haustierliche) probleme...kann mich nich hintersetzen^^
> wenns doch einfach is, machs doch selbs o.O xD


<---- 0 skill und grad nur gimp am start


----------



## Celdaro (22. April 2009)

ik versuchs nachher ma besser...nur muss mich grad um meene katze kümmern...hat sich nen "zeh" von der hinterpfote abgerissen iwie...:<


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> ik versuchs nachher ma besser...nur muss mich grad um meene katze kümmern...hat sich nen "zeh" von der hinterpfote abgerissen iwie...:<


schmerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> ik versuchs nachher ma besser...nur muss mich grad um meene katze kümmern...hat sich nen "zeh" von der hinterpfote abgerissen iwie...:<


au 
meine genesungswünsche an die katze des hauses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. April 2009)

Was soll das genau sein ein Roboter?

Editer Link in deiner Sig nervt..Jedes mal lande ich auf dieser EePanels Seite.Bisschen dreist.


----------



## Celdaro (22. April 2009)

joa...schriftart wird noch geändert^^


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Omfg, wirf diese Schriftart in den Papierkorb!
Die ist absolut unlesbar


----------



## Kangrim (22. April 2009)

Das du echt in jede Sig deinen namen reinklatschen musst stört mich ziemlich.
Wenn du schon krampfhaft irgendwas suchst, wo du diesen leucht effekt machen kannst dann mach das doch direkt am roboter. Dazu kannst du sehr schön den oberen teil wie zum Beispiel den Kopf oder die Schulter des Roboters nehmen, da diese ja sehr angestrahlt werden.


----------



## Celdaro (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (22. April 2009)

jetz nich böse oder so aber der hust muss sein und du wirst wißen was das bedeutet ^^

*hust* abgekupfert von tut*hust*

Naja ich hab nen neuen ava und sig ;P ich weiß kan beser sein bla finds schon wer psd will bei 5 leuten die die wollen up ich die gerne


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Genau,bei einem tut abgekupfert,lol.
Merke: Tuts sind nicht zum nachmachen geeignet!
Ne,die Psd musste nicht Uploaden,keine Angst.


----------



## Vartez (22. April 2009)

war nur so dahingesagt ich selber finds net toll die ergebnise von signatur tuts sie ich nachgemacht hab zu nutzen aber jeder seine meinung ;>


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Ich räume ein,er hätte ruhig sagen können,das es ein Tutoutcome ist,aber hey,wenns ne schöne Sig ist,die er auch noch selbst gemacht hat,why not?


----------



## Celdaro (23. April 2009)

hab kein problem damit das das n tut is...ik versuch nur daraus zu lernen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dat is von keinem tut^^


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

war auch nich bös gemeint finds nur etwas doof Ergebnise von  signatur tutorials  zu verwenden als normale mehr nich kla soll man auch was lernen sonst dauerts ja noch länger achja bei dem bild mir mario fehlt irgendwie das Highlight


----------



## Celdaro (23. April 2009)

wieso als normale?^^
Ik wusste das das tut bekannt is weils von einer der bekanntesten Seiten is :p


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

vartez sry aber dies soll kein schreib flame werden oder so aber liest du dir deine post eigentlich nicht durch bevor du sie abschickst?

das is ja grausam und kaum zu verstehen was du da tippst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar vertipp i mich auch mal aber hallo nochmal lesen vorm posten bitte dann versteht man auch was du willst


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

sry guck mir die wirklich nie vorher an merk gerade selber wie fürchterlich viele fehler ich tippe sry ich schreib immer viel zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke werde es mir zu herzen nehmen und langsam und beser schreiben ich werde aber trotzdem ohne punkt und komma schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

scheiß auf die interpunktion in foren ( nein spaß) i tipp ja auch ohne komme udn punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber des nochmal lesen is echt von vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so genug ot weiter im text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (23. April 2009)

eigentlich gehts mir atm darum das ik versuch den render einzuarbeiten...so halbwegs gut zumidnest...würd gern ma wissen wies bei der mario sig is^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. April 2009)

Klunker und seine Signaturenwünsche^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

@Celdaro 

Ich machs immer so das ich den Render in den Hintergrund rein Smuge oder durch Brushes den Hintergrund und Render zusammenfüge schaff ich nicht immer versuch es aber .

(Smugen= Verwischen)

Achja hab was neues Produziert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dazu auch gleich ein Videotutoriel gemacht werds sobald es Fertig ist auch auf YT Upen so das ihr es auch sehen könnt.  ^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. April 2009)

Hmm Metroid Prime und Matrix in einer Signatur zu erwähnen find ich ja ein verbrechen gegenüber der Armen Samus aber naja schlecht ist es nicht geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. April 2009)

jpah die beiden themen pssen vllt ganz zusammen, sieht aber an sich ganz gut aus^^


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

Naja wollte erst Matrix und Ghost in the Shell miteinander verbinden aber leider hab ich von Ghost in the Shell nix gutes verwenbares gefunden und da kam mir die Süße Samus gerade am besten in den Kram ;P 

Aber es zählt ja nur das es auch schön aussieht


----------



## Klunker (23. April 2009)

süße samus Oo haste den falcshen render erwischt?^^ die ist doch da in vollmontur^^


----------



## Celdaro (23. April 2009)

was smudgen is weiss ik...nur wird bei mir smudgen nie was gutes weshalb ich da dann auf das gesmudgte noch effekte raufhau damits etwas besser aussieht xD


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

Ja Smugen is doch etwas schwer kans selber noch nicht so Super, aber ich übe immer schön dan wirts auch richtig schön.... Irgendwan...  Aber bis dahin immer schön Üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. April 2009)

Ich weiß ja,dass das,was ich gleich tun werde,Lillyan verboten hat,aber:
*Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine Sig bekommen (Celdaros Beitrag). Ihr habt noch bis Samstag 15 Uhr Zeit,mit einer Sig mach ich keinen Wettbewerb*


----------



## Celdaro (23. April 2009)

ik muss au ma schauen wie ich das "gut" lerne^^
is bei mri immer son ergebnis das man am besten innerhalb von millisekunden in den papierkorb schmeisst xD


----------



## Kangrim (23. April 2009)

<---- Neuer Avatar
<---- Neuer Titel

Neue Sig (mit neuer verlinkung)
|
|
|
v


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

Die Schrift find ich nich sehr passen da läst sich Bestimmt was beseres finden und da fehlt mir auch son kleines Highlight vl den Effeckt hinter der person Größer skalieren?


AvA naja past ja irgendwie zu der sig ^^


Achja hier die links zu dem TuT

Teil 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT1XXOjlK-g...re=channel_page

Teil 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXL1N5H56-0...re=channel_page



(Vertan HD geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


PS: Teil zwei anscheind noch nich ganz auf YouTube Naja begnügt euch ers ma mit teil eins ;P
PSS:Teil Zwei geht nun auch !!! ^^
PSSS:Anscheind hat YouTube probleme allso fals Vid nich einfach Refresehen bis es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (23. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja,dass das,was ich gleich tun werde,Lillyan verboten hat,aber:
> *Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine Sig bekommen (Celdaros Beitrag). Ihr habt noch bis Samstag 15 Uhr Zeit,mit einer Sig mach ich keinen Wettbewerb*


Ich mach mal eine. 

@Kangrimeine neue Sig gefällt mir sehr gut.Schöne Farben.


----------



## Redark (24. April 2009)

Netter Thread... dann zeig ich mal meine jetzige Signatur. ^^

MfG *Red*claw


----------



## jeef (24. April 2009)

find ich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider links bissel dunkel finde ich

<3 Tauren ^^


----------



## Celdaro (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<< neue version



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<< alte version^^


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Die neue Version sieht besser aus, aber trotzdem fehlt irgendwas.


----------



## Vartez (24. April 2009)

Celdaro irgendwie is das neue nur etwas Blaser geworden lade ma die psd irgendwo hoch und schik mir den Link ma per pn will ma was gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (24. April 2009)

Sry 4 Doublepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon wieder was neues (Ich fleißiges Bienchien^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. April 2009)

*Ich erwähne es ja nur ungern ein weiteres Mal,aber zur Zeit habe ich immernoch nur eine Signatur bekommen (Ich arbeite in diesem Moment an meiner,damit wären es dann zwei). Bei so wenigen Signaturen werde ich es warscheinlich genauso machen wie Kangrim,ich poste sie einfach hier im Thread. Leute,noch ein drittes mal,und die Battlethreads sind Geschichte.*
Ps.Lilly,vegeb mir einen weiteren Post übers Battle.


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

Sorry,Chopu ich glaub ich kriegs nichtmehr bis morgen hin. Wenn ich früh genug wach werde setz ich mich nochmal dran aber kann für nichts garantieren.Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2009)

K ich hab noch ungefähr 40min das schaff ich^^


----------



## Celdaro (25. April 2009)

bis samstag 15 uhr, nich bis 12 uhr oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. April 2009)

Hat jetzt zwar weniger mit "Design" zu tun... aber mir war vorhin langweilig...^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bei weiterer Langeweile besser ich die Fehler aus und/oder versuch mal Farbe reinzubringen. xD)

DIE BÖSESTE BAND ALLER ZEITEN

Wer alle erkennt kriegt eine halbe Apfelschorle!


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

v. l. n. r. :

Sauron, Joker, Dr. Evil (aufgrund der Größe eher:Mini-Me), Billy the puppet, Arthas, Shredder, Darth Vader, Agent Smith.

Giev Schorle plx.

EDIT: Der Stil gefällt mir.


----------



## Zorkal (26. April 2009)

Der Typ mit der Maske ist doch der freundliche Herr Jigsaw,oder?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (26. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Der Typ mit der Maske ist doch der freundliche Herr Jigsaw,oder?


Jap, grad erst im Fernseh gewesen ^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Um genau zu sein ist es Billy the puppet und nicht Jigsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Stimmt fast. Der Typ mit der Maske ist tatsächlich Jigsaw, also müsst ihr euch die Schorle teilen.

Obwohl... ich hab sie grad getrunken. :/

Edit: Oh... tut mir leid. Die Puppe heißt tatsächlich so... sry, war nie ein großer Fan der Filme. :>
Dann kriegst natürlich du die leere Flasche.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Aber Jigsaw trägt in keinem einzigen Film diese Maske - meine Schorle D:

>Billy the Puppet<

EDIT: Hehe, ich habe immer Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> sry, war nie ein großer Fan der Filme. :>



Ich auch nicht, aber gesehen hab ich die ersten 3 trotzdem, und weil der erste grad lief und mir öde war hab ich bissl rumgegoogelt... So hat jeder seine Beschäftigungen bei langeweile, wobei ich sagen muss - deine ist produktiver. Meine bringt mir nur manchmal Apfelschorle, Pfandflaschen oder Kekse ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Aber Jigsaw trägt in keinem einzigen Film diese Maske - meine Schorle D:
> 
> >Billy the Puppet<
> 
> ...



btw Night falls hast du das "Comic" mit dem Typ der erklärt wiso °°°°°° °°° °°°°° machen eig bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Jep hab ich... Aber ich bin schon schlimmere Mangas von /b/ gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @unter mir: Und die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. April 2009)

Naja Schlimm ist es nicht, aber es ist einfach "Epic"


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber gesehen hab ich die ersten 3 trotzdem, und weil der erste grad lief und mir öde war hab ich bissl rumgegoogelt... So hat jeder seine Beschäftigungen bei langeweile, wobei ich sagen muss - deine ist produktiver. Meine bringt mir nur manchmal Apfelschorle, Pfandflaschen oder Kekse ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit hast du schon mal mehr als ich gesehen. Den ersten fand ich sogar einigermaßen ok. (Auch gerade eben noch Mal angeguckt...)
Der zweite war mir jedoch etwas zu blöd, da hatte ich auch nie das Verlangen die weiteren Teile zu sehen. 

Und hier ist deine versprochene Schorle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Oh danke sehr, aber jetzt in der Retrospektive hätte ich doch lieber ein Nacktbild gehabt... Kannst du ja dann beim nächsten mal als Preis ausschreiben.



> Den ersten fand ich sogar einigermaßen ok. (Auch gerade eben noch Mal angeguckt...)
> Der zweite war mir jedoch etwas zu blöd, da hatte ich auch nie das Verlangen die weiteren Teile zu sehen.



Den ersten fand ich sogar ziemlich gut, ab dem 2ten Teil gings dann aber steilst bergab. Dem 3tten hatte ich noch ne Chance gegeben, aber er war noch ne größere Enttäuschung als 2. (Wie zu erwarten war)


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Oh danke sehr, aber jetzt in der Retrospektive hätte ich doch lieber ein Nacktbild gehabt... Kannst du ja dann beim nächsten mal als Preis ausschreiben.


Dann würde ich aber eine wesentlich schwierige Aufgabe stellen. :/





> Den ersten fand ich sogar ziemlich gut, ab dem 2ten Teil gings dann aber steilst bergab. Dem 3tten hatte ich noch ne Chance gegeben, aber er war noch ne größere Enttäuschung als 2. (Wie zu erwarten war)


Vermutlich sollte man die Filme auch nicht alleine anschauen um sie besser zu finden. Bisher habe ich noch niemanden dazu überreden können, da sie entweder zu "anspruchsvoll" für den Film waren oder gar zu "empfindlich" (kA, wieso Oo)


Wenn ich schon mal bem Hochladen bin: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Dann würde ich aber eine wesentlich schwierige Aufgabe stellen. :/



Anonymous never fails to deliver! Try me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vermutlich sollte man die Filme auch nicht alleine anschauen um sie besser zu finden. Bisher habe ich noch niemanden dazu überreden können, da sie entweder zu "anspruchsvoll" für den Film waren [...]



Teil 1 war mmn nicht so flach, dass man ihn als anspruchslos abtun könnte. Ich hab bisher eigentlich alle Filme in Gesellschaft geguckt, und wir waren uns meist über die Quali einig. 



> [...]oder gar zu "empfindlich" (kA, wieso Oo)



Der Gewaltgrad steigt ja auch von Film zu Film, verkommt aber zum reinen Selbstzweck. Dass du auf Filme der härteren Gangart stehst, kann man aber ja auch aus deinem mybuffed Profil entnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Bild:

Sieht gut aus, ist stimmig - allerdings sollte die Frau mmn einen längeren Hals haben. So wirkt sie so verbissen/verkrampft...
Ist das grüne da unterm Bett ein lovecrafteskes Tentakelmonster, oder bloß ein Zweig?^^


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Celdaro, mir sticht gerade ins Auge, dass der Kopf abgeschnitten wurde!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Anonymous never fails to deliver! Try me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wills nicht drauf ankommen lassen... sonst würde ich dir noch ein Nacktbild schulden. (:




> Teil 1 war mmn nicht so flach, dass man ihn als anspruchslos abtun könnte. Ich hab bisher eigentlich alle Filme in Gesellschaft geguckt, und wir waren uns meist über die Quali einig.


Das stimmt allerdings.




> Dass du auf Filme der härteren Gangart stehst, kann man aber ja auch aus deinem mybuffed Profil entnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowie Kunst und Musik.. etc.. ^^
Mein Lehrer für Freies Zeichnen hat mich mal gefragt, warum ich eine Schwäche für Brachiales hätte, aber ich kannte die Antwort nicht. ):



> Zum Bild:
> 
> Sieht gut aus, ist stimmig - allerdings sollte die Frau mmn einen längeren Hals haben. So wirkt sie so verbissen/verkrampft...
> Ist das grüne da unterm Bett ein lovecrafteskes Tentakelmonster, oder bloß ein Zweig?^^


Ich weiß... ._.
Aber ich fang immer an drauf los zu malen ohne mir Gedanken über Perspektive und Proportionen zu machen. Sollte es es mir so langsam abgewöhnen. :/
Ich bin mir selber nicht ganz sicher, was ich damit darstellen wollte. Zumindest das Teil rechts ist ein Tentakel, der Rest wohl eher ein Zweig... Ich weiß es einfach nicht. xD


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Aber ich fang immer an drauf los zu malen ohne mir Gedanken über Perspektive und Proportionen zu machen. Sollte es es mir so langsam abgewöhnen. :/



Hehe, dito - Allerdings beschränkt es sichbei mir meist auf kleine Kritzeleien, ich mal selten etwas größeres, wo meine mangelhafte Herangehensweise wirklich Schaden anrichten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Sowie Kunst und Musik.. etc.. ^^




Alternativeprogressiverockundergroundrapdoomjazzklassikelectroambientdarkwavepun
kindustrialmetal mit Indiefunk-Einfluss

^
Das ist aber eher nur zur Hälfte die härtere Gangart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mein Lehrer für Freies Zeichnen hat mich mal gefragt, warum ich eine Schwäche für Brachiales hätte, aber ich kannte die Antwort nicht. ):



Ich tippe mal auf eine schwere Kindheit oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich bin mir selber nicht ganz sicher, was ich damit darstellen wollte. Zumindest das Teil rechts ist ein Tentakel, der Rest wohl eher ein Zweig...



Dann hab ich das ja schon ganz gut erkannt! *hurr hurr*


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Celdaro, mir sticht gerade ins Auge, dass der Kopf abgeschnitten wurde!



oO
der is doch dran? xD


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Ich nehme an, er kritisiert, dass du den Kopf eher schludrig aus dem Ursprungsbild ausgeschnitten hast. Man sieht an einer kleinen Stelle nen sehr harten Übergang, und mehrere Ecken und Kanten die durchs Ausschneiden hervorgerufen wurden.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Ein Teil des Kopfes. Da ist es einfach gerade, obwohl ein Kopf ründlich ist.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hehe, dito - Allerdings beschränkt es sichbei mir meist auf kleine Kritzeleien, ich mal selten etwas größeres, wo meine mangelhafte Herangehensweise wirklich Schaden anrichten könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mh, das könnte man auch sicherlich lernen. ^^




> Alternativeprogressiverockundergroundrapdoomjazzklassikelectroambientdarkwavepun
> kindustrialmetal mit Indiefunk-Einfluss
> 
> ^
> ...


Da hat aber jemand ganz gut aufgepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagen wir's so: Ich bin abwechslungsreich...er geworden. xD
Früher hab ich größtenteils Death Metal und Grindcore gehört. (Gore'n'Porn, wuhuh, wie provokativ. :>)





> Ich tippe mal auf eine schwere Kindheit oder so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soziale Isolation, weil ich nicht Flöte-Spielen konnte, der Rest der Klasse aber schon. Das habe ich wohl nie verarbeitet.





> Dann hab ich das ja schon ganz gut erkannt! *hurr hurr*


Es ist sicherlich von immenser Wichtigkeit Tentakel in Bildern zu erkennen!


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

dat is ne PNG mit transparenz...der kopf geht eig über den oberen rand hinaus oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenni ch dich richtig verstanden hab^^


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

So ich habe es markiert.
[attachment=7404:fma.jpg]


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gehts irgendwie so whuuush nach unten. ^^

edit: Bah, zu spät.. ich will schnelleres Internet. xD


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

also ik hab nix abgeschnitten, das war der typ der den typ gerendert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Dann nimm einen anderen Render. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs versucht "auszubeulen" xD


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Sieht ein bisschen besser aus, aber es sieht immer noch unnatürlich aus. Du solltest wirklich einen anderen Render nehmen.

Also ich bin mal off. Gn8! (Wenn ich mich schon nicht im Nachtschwärmer-Thread verabschieden kann, mache ich es hier.)


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

gn8...
ma schauen was fürn render ik nehm...hab tausende ._."


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

*GFX-Battle
Fahrzeuge
Egal ob eine Rostschleuder von Opel oder n vollaufgemotzter Ferrari, zeigt mal was ihr mit Karosserien so anstellen könnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regeln
Haltet euch an die Netiquette.
Die Signatur darf höchstens 200 Pixel hoch und 500 Pixel breit sein.(keine vertikalen Sigs)
Die Signatur muss bis Samstag um 15 Uhr in meinem PN-Fach sein.
Niemand darf die Signatur bis vor Beginn der Abstimmung sehen außer dem Erschaffer selbst und bis zum Ende der Abstimmung wird es keine Hinweise darauf geben welches Bild von wem ist.
Ausserdem darf die Signatur nicht nach einem Tutorial gemacht werden.
Jeglicher Verstoß führt zur Disqualifikation.​*


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Ok dann bin ich diesmal wieder raus xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Ebenso... mit Autos kann ich nichts anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ebenso... mit Autos kann ich nichts anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es etwas gibt, für das ich mich nicht interessiere sind es autos und HipHop^^


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Autos,tolles Thema...
Celdaro,jetzt mal im Ernst,mit dem Thema wirst du höchstens 2 Sigs (inkl. deiner) zusammenbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Ik wills halt ma schwer machen, mit dieser Sig werd ich mir viel mühe geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

"schwer" ?
Du wirst der einzige sein,der überhaupt eine Sig macht.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

hmm ok vieleicht werd ich mich doch mal drannsetzen, damits nicht nochmal ausfällt^^


----------



## Haxxler (26. April 2009)

Wir sollten einfach jeweils im wechsel die Themen Filme, Musik und Games durchnehmen. Vielleicht noch Comics aber das wars dann auch. Ich glaub da machen dann die meisten Leute mit. Alles andere ist nicht so massenkompatibel hier.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

nope hab eine, von wem is natürlich geheim^^

btw, wer auto render braucht, pm me^^


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wir sollten einfach jeweils im wechsel die Themen Filme, Musik und Games durchnehmen. Vielleicht noch Comics aber das wars dann auch. Ich glaub da machen dann die meisten Leute mit. Alles andere ist nicht so massenkompatibel hier.



1. Film
2. Game
3. Comic
4. goto 1

Damit wäre ich zufrieden.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

also...generell Filme, oder spezielle filme, oder EINEN speziellen film?


----------



## Haxxler (26. April 2009)

Musik muss auf jedenfall dabei sein. Nicht jeder mag Comics aber jeder mag Musik.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Na was denn jetzt? wird das Thema jetzt gewechselt oder kann ich die Auto signatur weiter machen?


----------



## Zorkal (26. April 2009)

Musik ist aber relativ schwer zu machen. Render gibts nur zu wenigen Künstlern und nicht jede Band lässt drölftausende Promofotos von sich schießen.

Edit:Wie wärs wenn wir das Thema auf "Fahrzeuge" erweitern?


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

wir lassen einfach für diese woche das thema, dann halt nächste woche film oder kp was^^
dan müssen die die schon angefangen haben nich neu anfangen


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Nur hat Musik Scheissrender.
Naja,Celdaro hat gewonnen,soll er doch machen was er will.
Und für weiteres Gelaber über das Battle,wir haben ne Gruppe,macht da doch nen Thread auf,"Zukunft des Battles" oder so.
(Btw,ich weiß garnicht,ob ihr reinkommt,da die Gruppe von Minastirit geführt wird,der passend seit jahren nicht da ist und nur er früher einladen konnte.)
Ps. Bin auch für Erweitern auf Fahrzeuge in diesem spezielen Fall,dann kann ich ne Mariokartsig machen oder so...


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Ik bin ja langsam auch überzeugt das ihr recht habt, aaaaaber die leute die schon angefangen haben eine sig zu machen haben sicher keine lust sich jetz umzu entscheiden ._.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Ik bin ja langsam auch überzeugt das ihr recht habt, aaaaaber die leute die schon angefangen haben eine sig zu machen haben sicher keine lust sich jetz umzu entscheiden ._.


Also erweitern wir auf Fahrzeuge?


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Joa...^^


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

Gabs schon Abstraktes?^^

Btw hab ich iwie verplant:
Hier meine alte Sign. zum Thema Frühling, die allerdings nicht angenommen wurde.. brauch auch mehr Zeit, sonst wirds shice wie das z.B...^^
http://vimeo.com/4105766 (als video, da ich probleme mitn Gif hab)

LG
Nira =D


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Und du fragst dich echt, warum das nicht angenommen wurde? xD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

Zwischen After Effects und Photoshop gibtsn großen unterschied

Mit so einem Video(das als Gif viel zu groß wäre, deswegen gehts wahrscheinlich auch nid) hättest du DEN Vorteil gegenüber anderen, deswegen waren Animationen bei GFX-Battles eigentlich immer unerlaubt, gugg einfach ma bei den regeln der ersten battles nach ^^

lg


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Zwischen After Effects und Photoshop gibtsn großen unterschied
> 
> Mit so einem Video(das als Gif viel zu groß wäre, deswegen gehts wahrscheinlich auch nid) hättest du DEN Vorteil gegenüber anderen, deswegen waren Animationen bei GFX-Battles eigentlich immer unerlaubt, gugg einfach ma bei den regeln der ersten battles nach ^^
> 
> lg



Naja vollkommen sind Animationen nicht verboten. Im Sommerbattle war eine dabei. Aber sowas großes ist halt schon übertrieben.^^


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

Videos > Bild..
Wieso Vorteil? ich find das is schlecht geworden... brauch wie gesagt mehr zeit, weil ich, egal ob Video oder Bild, immer nur dann daran arbeite, wenn ich lust hab - sonst wirds nix tolles =)
Und soo groß wäre das kleine Gif nicht.. ~2-5Mb?

Edit:
Und ich hab sie extra gefragt, ob Animationen erlaubt sind... das es übertrieben ist, geb ich zu..^^

edit2:
so groß ist der unterschied zwischen After Effects und Photoshop auch wieder nicht ^_^
Ich render Teils auch meine Bilder in After Effects, grad weils so tolle effekte gibt, die man nicht erst noch machen brauch und eventuell auch shice aussehen...^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Ich antwortete "kleine Animationen"... damit waren sicherlich keine ganzen Videos gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (27. April 2009)

werd mich nu auch wieder an den battles beteildgen ^^ 


allso thema bleibt atuos


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

thema is fahrzeuge, also egal ob ufo, schiff, flugzeug oder n opel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pew Pew! Nachdem ich TTGL durch hab, bin ich im Mecha Fieber   Jetzt fehlt nur eine Yoko Sig :>


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

ich finde ja man sollte keine fest gelegten immer wieder kehrenden themen nehmen ..die idee mit dem frühling und dem summer feeling waren schon net schlecht.. auf sowat sollte man aufbauen und sich in der richtung mehr einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wärs mit:
- Wasser(sprich Wassereffekte, seeschlachten oder so)
- Tod
- Liebe

sowat halt 

BtT:
Sieht net schlecht aus aber finde irgendwie sieht der Mond net so berauschend aus .. irgendwie net wirklich eingearbeitet .. sieht zumindest danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is eine sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr alte sig von mir kurz nachdem ich mit gfx angefangen hab^^

*made with photofiltre*


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Ich habe eine kleine Frage. (Gimp 2)
Also ich wollte mir eine Signatur mache. Alles gut such ich mir einen Render und lege eine andere Ebene untendran (in Signaturgrösse). Wie kann ich jetzt alles löschen, was um diese Ebene herum ist?


----------



## Bankchar (27. April 2009)

> Sieht net schlecht aus aber finde irgendwie sieht der Mond net so berauschend aus .. irgendwie net wirklich eingearbeitet .. sieht zumindest danach aus



Joa, da war ich zu faul für die Details^^


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. April 2009)

Ihr immer mit eurem "nicht eingearbeitet". Es gibt durchaus Grafiken, deren besonderer Charme darin liegt, dass einzelne Elemente besonders herausstechen. 
Und meiner Meinung nach gehören die Signaturen von Bankchar immer noch zu den besten, die in diesem Forum veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem "nicht eingearbeitet". Es gibt durchaus Grafiken, deren besonderer Charme darin liegt, dass einzelne Elemente besonders herausstechen. Und meiner Meinung nach gehören die Signaturen von Bankchar immer noch zu den besten, die in diesem Forum veröffentlicht wurden.



naja aber ist auch schlecht, wenn der Mond aussieht als würde er neben dem Render schweben und ungefähr die gleiche größe haben. Ohne einarbeiten ebend keine tiefe und ohne tiefe stimmen oft die proportionen nicht.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine Frage. (Gimp 2)
> Also ich wollte mir eine Signatur mache. Alles gut such ich mir einen Render und lege eine andere Ebene untendran (in Signaturgrösse). Wie kann ich jetzt alles löschen, was um diese Ebene herum ist?


Kann mir niemand helfen?
Will an meiner Signatur weiterarbeiten.^^


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, sollte das einfach mit Bild->Leinwandgröße gehen... Kann aber gut sein, dass ich dich NICHT richtig verstanden habe^^


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden.

Sagen wir mal das ist er Hintergrund.

___________________________________
|                                                           |
|                                                           |
|                                                           |
|                                                           |
-------------------------------------------------


Dann kommt der Render.

______________(^^)__________________
|                       (     )                             |
|                        (    )                             |
|                        |    |                             |
|                        |    |                             |
--------------------|     |    --------------------


Dann will ich alles was über den Hintergrund geht, abschneiden.
Das Bild soll danach genau so gross sein wie der Hintergrund.

Edit: Buffed hat mein Post kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Deanne (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> naja aber ist auch schlecht, wenn der Mond aussieht als würde er neben dem Render schweben und ungefähr die gleiche größe haben. Ohne einarbeiten ebend keine tiefe und ohne tiefe stimmen oft die proportionen nicht.



Finde ich weitaus weniger schlimm, als die ganzen Signaturen, auf denen man vor lauter CD4-Rendern nichts mehr erkennt. Bei der Signatur von Bankchar erkenne ich zumindest eine gewisse Harmonie zwischen Farbgestaltung und den Elementen, die im Vordergrund stehen. Und besonders der etwas größere Mond macht das Gesamtbild perspektivischer. Hätte man ihn verkleinert, wäre der fast schon dreidimensional anmutende Effekt und eben genau die angesprochene Tiefe gänzlich verloren gegangen und der Cutout wäre weitaus weniger gut zur Geltung gekommen. Betrachtet man den blauen Render (ich bezeichne nach wie vor NUR die vorgefertigten CD4s als "Render") aus der richtigen Perspektive, scheint der Charakter dem Betrachter aus dem Bild entgegenzukommen. 
Vielleicht habe ich durch mein sehr aufschlussreiches Filmanalyse-Seminar (man entwickelt ein besseres und vielfältigeres Auge für Bilder) in diesem Semester einen anderen Blick für solche Phänomene und betrachte sie aus einer anderen Perspektive, aber unstimmig erscheint mir die Komposition auf keinen Fall.

Zudem finde ich diesen ganzen "Einarbeitungs"-Wahn ganz, ganz fürchterlich. Jede Signatur sieht gleich abgeschliffen aus und im schlimmsten Fall wird einfach ein wenig dezenter Farbverlauf oder ein knall-bunter Fotofilter drübergeklatscht. Damit spreche ich übrigens niemanden in diesem Forum persönlich an, diese Entwicklung ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen. Um es mal mit den Worten meines ehemaligen Kunstlehrers auszudrücken: "Auch eine harte Bleistiftlinie kann im richtigen Zusammenhang einen besonderen Effekt ausmachen und verdient es nicht, mit dem Finger verwischt zu werden." 

Ich freue mich wirklich über jede Signatur, bei auf den ersten Blick nichts zusammen passt, weil sie sich von der Masse abhebt und so wenigstens keine Langeweile aufkommt.


----------



## EXclaw (27. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Finde ich weitaus weniger schlimm, als die ganzen Signaturen, auf denen man vor lauter CD4-Rendern nichts mehr erkennt. Bei der Signatur von Bankchar erkenne ich zumindest eine gewisse Harmonie zwischen Farbgestaltung und den Elementen, die im Vordergrund stehen. Und besonders der etwas größere Mond macht das Gesamtbild perspektivischer. Hätte man ihn verkleinert, wäre der fast schon dreidimensional anmutende Effekt und eben genau die angesprochene Tiefe gänzlich verloren gegangen und der Cutout wäre weitaus weniger gut zur Geltung gekommen. Betrachtet man den blauen Render (ich bezeichne nach wie vor NUR die vorgefertigten CD4s als "Render") aus der richtigen Perspektive, scheint der Charakter dem Betrachter aus dem Bild entgegenzukommen.
> Vielleicht habe ich durch mein sehr aufschlussreiches Filmanalyse-Seminar (man entwickelt ein besseres und vielfältigeres Auge für Bilder) in diesem Semester einen anderen Blick für solche Phänomene und betrachte sie aus einer anderen Perspektive, aber unstimmig erscheint mir die Komposition auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Zudem finde ich diesen ganzen "Einarbeitungs"-Wahn ganz, ganz fürchterlich. Jede Signatur sieht gleich abgeschliffen aus und im schlimmsten Fall wird einfach ein wenig dezenter Farbverlauf oder ein knall-bunter Fotofilter drübergeklatscht. Damit spreche ich übrigens niemanden in diesem Forum persönlich an, diese Entwicklung ist mir einfach nur aufgefallen. Um es mal mit den Worten meines ehemaligen Kunstlehrers auszudrücken: "Auch eine harte Bleistiftlinie kann im richtigen Zusammenhang einen besonderen Effekt ausmachen und verdient es nicht, mit dem Finger verwischt zu werden."
> Ich freue mich wirklich über jede Signatur, bei auf den ersten Blick nichts zusammen passt, weil sie sich von der Masse abhebt und so wenigstens keine Langeweile aufkommt.



Ziemlich dickes /sign. Mir gefallen diese Signaturen mit x-Millionen C4Ds auch nicht mehr. Mehr Render als Hintergrund. Das war's eigentlich mit der Tiefe. Die Signaturen von Bankchar gefallen mir immer ziemlich gut, da er 'nen gutes Händchen hat, was die Farbwahl betrifft. Seine Ideen find ich gut, wie z.B. die mit dem Mond.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Das ist jetzt wirklich nicht negativ gemeint,aber kann ich einmal kurz den "Cutout" sehn? Ich erkenne ihn bei bestem willen nicht. (Mag an der Uhrzeit liegen)


----------



## Bankchar (27. April 2009)

Hui, was für eine Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Chopi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du den aus meiner Sig meinst.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Oh,ein Roboter auf einem Roboterskateboard...
Btw,nette Sig.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

ich hab auch nie behauptet die sig wär kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern das  is mir nun mal aufgefallen das der mond meiner meinung nach net besonders aussieht vor allem da i von bankchar ganz andere schen gewohnt ....die sig selber abgesehen vom mond mMn sieht sher schön aus und ja wahrscheinlich hast du aufgrund dieses seminars en anderen blick ... wodurch sich eine interessante und konstruktive diskussion ensteht und sowas habe ich hier schon ewig vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vernünftige konstruktive Diskussion..das wollte i nur mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Sig schön mit einem kleinen manko welcher noch verbessert werden könnte um einen direkten vergleich zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

Der Mond ist aber auch nicht der Hauptteil der Sig (;  Und ich werde ihn nicht verbessern, da ich net weiß warum. Ist ja wie gesagt nur dazu da um die Sig zu füllen und nicht die Hauptattraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

im endeffekt musst du damit zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was andere sagen is dann mehr als zweitrangig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

yup und ich bin recht zufrieden damit :>


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich freue mich wirklich über jede Signatur, bei auf den ersten Blick nichts zusammen passt, weil sie sich von der Masse abhebt und so wenigstens keine Langeweile aufkommt.



du hast dich also über fast alle meine signaturen gefreut? xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin ich gesapannt wie deien yoko sig ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahjo ich wollt eigentlich meine sig schon lange ma verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt noch 2 dinge die mich stören aber nidma für das zeit/lust -.-

ma kuken evtl mach ich irgendwann ne itsugo (bin folge 140 xD die kleine ist einfach lustig... itsugo itsugo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) .. signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich weis der wird anders geschrieben ..)


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Mir kommt es grade so vor als versuche man sich hier auf einen Geschmack zu einigen. Und das ist sowieso unmöglich. Ich kann zum beispiel nicht verstehen warum der Mond genau den gleichen 3D effekt haben soll wie der Render. Wenn man mich mit dem Mond im hintergrund fotografiert sieht es auch nicht so aus als würde er neben mir schweben. Auch will ich jetzt nicht sagen das die signatur schlecht ist.  Das ist ja grade das gute an der Kunst. Jeder kann machen was er will, es muss nichtmal realistisch rüber kommen. Nur ist mir tiefe schon ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt bei Bildern. (Achtung! Das war nur meine Meinung!)


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

ich find seine sig auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er ist und bleibt mein sensei ;D


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Mians lad mal bitte en paar leutz in die Creative Gruppe ein damit man sich da über die  Battles unterhalten kann ... weil sonst kriegend ie mods deswegen noche en herzklabaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

und wen genau?
mit paar leutz kann ich nicht viel anfangen sorry

zum anderen war die gruppe nie für battlespam gedacht ..
vlt ne gfxbattle gruppe wär sinvoller .. aber das ist meine meinung


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wen genau?
> mit paar leutz kann ich nicht viel anfangen sorry



stimmt
*schild hochhalt mit der aufschrift: ich bin nich geeignet!" 
xD

btw, gibbet kein feedback zur drachensig?


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

hmm vllt die stammuser die beim battle mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber im endeffekt musst du des entscheiden da du  de chef bis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja i werd mich auf alle fälle auch mal wieder an nem battle beteiligen wo nun mein pc wieder läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

aktuelles battle is fahrzeuge, also hoppigaloppi


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

najo die gruppe hab ich eigentlich darum gemacht für die leute die sich mühe geben und auch mehr oder weniger gut sind (meine meiung)

fürs battle kp wer da mitmacht da es mich nicht mehr interessiert. also feel free ne gruppe aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

lass mal in einer deiner sigs deinen nick weg und dann sieht diese auch gleich viel besser aus ... der nick finde ich zerstört irgendwie die reinheit des bild .... was ich schade finde ..(reinheit vllt dat falsche wort aber irgendwie stört der nick einfach sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ansonsten sehr schön vllt en eintöniger BG versuch doch mal den drachen in nem rl bg unterzukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

sag doch gleich das wir schlecht sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na gut wenn deine gruppe so gedacht war dann okay dann lass i dat mal gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

was für ein nick? .. der is da nirgends .. das ist seine uniform ..
der drache war low quali den kann man nid in nen rl bg unterbringen .. ausserdem mag ich rl bg nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und geht ja auch nicht um den drachen sondern um den typ
das ist hytsugaya von bleach (hauptmann) und seine fähigkeit ist so ein eisdrache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> sag doch gleich das wir schlecht sind ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tu ich doch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur du machst seit x wochen nix mehr weil dein pc put ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo die gruppe hab ich eigentlich darum gemacht für die leute die sich mühe geben und auch mehr oder weniger gut sind (meine meiung)


Ui,ich bin mit dabei 
Ne 2 Gruppe? Find ich überflüssig,aber wenn es der Masse so gefällt.Wer soll sie aufmachen? Kangrim? Ich? Lillyan?
Ach,und aktualisier doch ma endlich das Gruppenprofil,die Bowsersig ist nun wirklich nicht meine neueste (Btw,warum hast du 2 drinne?).
So,afk,ich mach ma ne Sig.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

muss man den edit button neongrün einfärben? XD
meinste mich mitm drachen oder minastrit?


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

wo hast du nen drachen?^^

und ja chopi klar bist du dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist doch mein lieblings pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jo kann ich ma machen das mitm profil nur immer vergessen was zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint ... ich hab nur 1 drin ..

@ chopi kannst du mir deine neuste posten? letzte 10 seiten is keine und in deiner sig ist nur die animation


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da?^^
der is so an nem tut angelehnt aber nit 100%


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

//Dann eben nicht.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> muss man den edit button neongrün einfärben? XD
> meinste mich mitm drachen oder minastrit?


na dich wolltest du net ne resonanz zu deiner sig haben ?


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

mhm rl bg...hab n paar, müsst ich rumprobieren...
nick mach cih meist rein damit keine anderen leutz die sig klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

gruppe habe ich erstellt ... http://my.buffed.de/groups/2093/view/ Einladungen werden heute abend zuhause verschickt da der olel pc hier auf arbeit mehr als nur lahm is (glaub der war mal vor 10-15 jahren modern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

jetzt net nur beim dracehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern versuch so mal vllt en paar RL BG mehr zu nutzen da bekommt man auch wunderschöne sigs mit hin und das mit sigs klauen ...kann dir so auch passieren dann sagt der halt in nem anderen forum dies is mein nick in nem anderen forum etc und diesen namen kriegt man innerhalb kürzester zeit mit weniga ufwand wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> nick mach cih meist rein damit keine anderen leutz die sig klauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr gute Idee


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> na dich wolltest du net ne resonanz zu deiner sig haben ?


aso dachte du meintest meine sig :<
syr^^

chopi/mefistor/mishua/Jokkerino
wenn einer der 4 ne ander sig will posten ich finde keine auf letzten 20 seiten bin bisle weiter nach hinten und habe rest bisle angepasst


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> mhm rl bg...hab n paar, müsst ich rumprobieren...
> nick mach cih meist rein damit keine anderen leutz die sig klauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die klaut ja auch jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo und dafür wird die sig weniger schön? ich weis nicht .. 
wenn einer meine sig klaut und in einem mir bekannten forum postet kann man den immer noch nachfragen .. 

ich würds weglassen und ansonsten haut man nen c4d effekt drüber und weg ist dein name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

Naja ok, meine sigs will eh niemand klauen aber nuja...

ik werd ma ne rl bg sig machen, dauert was^^


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ma auf die schnelle gemacht


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

und schon wieder steht wat in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nun zur sachlichen kritik .. mal ne frage wo is denn da dein bg und wo dein Outcut/Cutout(vergess immer wie rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
vllt den BG farblich enbissel ändern damit sich dieser vom Cutout/Outcut hervorhebt ..ansonsten net schlecht sieht gut aus  .. hat was  
nur wieder die schrift ... bin keinf an von schriften habs zwar auch schon versucht aber is schwe rmit dem fonts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merkt man :s

Sieht ziemlich stark nach NES aus.. bloss ein paar mehr Pixel
Und die Palme passt mal so gar nich dazu xD


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

die palme war im bg drin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> die palme war im bg drin



Dann mach sie weg oO

Aber wieso verbindest du Drachen mit Wüsten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

kp hab grad iwie keine lust gehabt mir n gescheiten hintergrund + render zu suchen, atm keene zeit um mir zeit zu lassen^^

ausserdem kann man sich schwer entscheiden bei 3k cutouts >.<


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Weiß nicht...irgendwas fehlt ._.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Ich hätte das Horn nicht abgeschnitten, das sieht irgendwie doof aus, wenn die Axt rausguckt und das Horn aber am Rand abgeschnitten ist ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

stimme dir zu selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Horn muss raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. April 2009)

die Axt sieht irgendwie so aus als wär sie nachträglich aufs bild geklebt worden ^^ aber sieht schon echt hammer bzw axt aus ^^

ajo und ich stimm da au zu, das horn muss raus !! also ao so wie die axt ausm bild guggn

lg


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Edit: oh mom


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

schicke sig chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Hm, der hält die Axt aber SEHR komisch... War das schon auf dem originalbild in dieser Stellung? ô.o


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Der Render.
Könnt sein,dass ich ihn ein wenig gedreht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw,die Sig soll in die Gruppe rein,dann isses wenigstens wieder up2date,was mich angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Hm... Dann lags am Render... So hält man aber keine Axt beim kämpfen - da hat der Taure noch was zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

versuch du mal mit 2 hufen und 2 richtig dicken händen was zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit handschuhen geht das ja auch schon realtiv schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Ich meine eher die Richtung in die der Axtkopf zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. April 2009)

der haut ja fast mit der flachen seite zu so so wie der die axt hält

lg


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Vieleicht weicht er gerade so ungeschickt einem Angriff aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,ihr habt Probleme *g*


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

hier ma eine gemacht, is nur zum test wie man blitze jut oder halbwegs gut aussehen lässt (selbstgemachte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

> bin ich gesapannt wie deien yoko sig ausschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Rand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Rand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yoko <3


----------



## Lillyan (28. April 2009)

Wenn mit Rand würde ich eine andere Farbe nehmen.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

joa beim rand würd ich die dominierende farbe neben weiss nehmen, also dieser bräunliche hautfarbenton oder dias rot von den haaren^^


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Nimm doch mal das Rot vom Bikini als Rand, vielleicht sieht das gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal wieder eine Signatur gemacht. Meine Zweite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

jetz sieht der rand besser aus :>


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			
				Ronald schrieb:
			
		

> I'm lovin it.


----------



## jeef (28. April 2009)

der rand is viel zu dick!!!
und mach vllt noch in 1-2 Ecken was

sonst <3
obwohl ich son zeug net mag^^


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Was ist an DIESEM Rand zu dick?


Skatero schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder eine Signatur gemacht. Meine Zweite. wink.gif
> Weiss jemand wie ich das Weiss wegbekomme? Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. tongue.gif


Du meinst das Weiß um die Sig herum?
Anon delivers,wie man so schön sagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Jap genau. Danke
Und wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Bankchar,wird es von dir und deinen Sigs auch mal Tutorials geben?


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht sehr geil aus. Aber ich muss zustimmen. Der Rand ist mir ein klein wenig zu dick.^^


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

Ich selbst werde keine machen^^ Aber das was man auf meinen Sigs sieht, findet man auch in 1000 anderen tuts im internet :>


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

wer macht denn eigentlich alle smit bei den battles sagt mal en paar namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit i weiß wenn i noch meine buffed freundschaft zumuten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Bis wann mpsste man die Sig machen? War es Samstag oder Sonntag?
Ich würde schom mitmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich vielleicht eher mit einer PN antworten sollte.


----------



## Celdaro (28. April 2009)

bis samstag 15 uhr, thema fahrzeuge^^


----------



## cr3at1x (28. April 2009)

mit gimp 2 entworfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg cr3at1x


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich selbst werde keine machen^^ Aber das was man auf meinen Sigs sieht, findet man auch in 1000 anderen tuts im internet :>



du hast mir nen tut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ha ! 
finde die sig schaut wieder ma hammer aus .. kannst mir ja ma psd schicken wenn dir langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kannst mir ja ma psd schicken wenn dir langweilig is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht Minastirit allein würde die Psd gern haben *g*


----------



## Niranda (29. April 2009)

Wer lust hat kann mir ja nen neuen Banner für meine neue HP machen^^

Farben, Art usw. ist egal, soll halt für ne WoW, ally Gilde sein.. hordenmotive sind auch ok..
Hier mal der alte Banner.. die schrift habsch einfach nur hingeklatscht.. XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^^

PS: www.DvE.de.be


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kritik? Verbesserungsvorschläge? Lob?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. April 2009)

erstes und 2teres könntest du haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin halt direkt aber egal wenn sonst keiner was schreiben will

naruto najo .. aber was hat das mit dem roten zeugs zu tun? versuch nen bg zu machen der einheitlich und zum bild passt für mich ist das einfach wirr random effekte hinzugefügt
render musst du bei dem bg nun nicht einarbeiten aber bei vielen anderen wärs nützlich
najo find die sig vom flow und dem style her besser ..


----------



## Celdaro (29. April 2009)

das rote zeugs soll bestimmt sein rotes chakra darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> das rote zeugs soll bestimmt sein rotes chakra darstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war das nicht orange? und es ist nicht sein chakra sondern Kyuubis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Nein das Chakra ist rot.
Naja ich werde es beim nächsten Mal probieren besser zu machen.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ich würd ja sagen es ist orange weil kyuubis elbst auch orange ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wurst, ich will nicht weiter ins ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. April 2009)

hab naruto noch nie gesehen weis nur wie der ausschaut .. nach der hälfte der einen folge die ich mal geschaut hab ich gelangtweilt weitergeschaltet ..


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab naruto noch nie gesehen weis nur wie der ausschaut .. nach der hälfte der einen folge die ich mal geschaut hab ich gelangtweilt weitergeschaltet ..


Das heisst, du hast es auf RTL 2 geschaut. (Im Internet schaltet man ja nicht weiter.)
Und da sind Animes sowieso nicht gut.

Und das Chakra ist rot! 
Okay hier steht es ist orang-rot.


----------



## Monoecus (29. April 2009)

Hier mal was, was ich irgendwann letzte Nacht zusammengeschustert hab (Ist ein Flyer für ne Klassenfeier):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Ist euch tierisch fad? Need neuen DesktopHintergrund^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde gerne das Symbol aus dem ersten Bild so blutig haben, wie des Batman Symbol aus dem zweiten und dazu den Hintergrund aus dem zweiten ^^
Need Widescreen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nur, wenn euch fad ist ^^


----------



## Vartez (29. April 2009)

is doch einfach fals das batman symbol nen render is einfach kopieren und das andere fals auch render (sonst muste das mit zauberstab auswählen) einfach mit dme muster füllen allso das blutige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

1. hab ich davon null ahnung 2. hab ich kein programm dafür da ^^
und mit 3ds max gehts sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein erster eigensgemachter Wallpaper. (der oder das Wallpaper? Oo)
Seid nachsichtig. Ich hab für Zeichnung + Farbe + Bearbeitung in einer Stunde gemacht. Bei meinem Tempo ist das wenig. ^^
Ich hab kA wieso es am Ende Pink/Schwarz wurde... Eigentlich hab ich mit ganz anderen Farben angefangen... aber es hat am besten gepasst. ._.


Ach ja, das Kinn ist zu groß.. und ich hab die Ursprungsdatei nicht gespeichert um es zu ändern. :/


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Mich würd mal interessieren (und ich bin jetzt zufaul die ganzen Seiten durchzublättern)  

Welches Programm benutzt ihr?  Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen?  (am besten ein kostenloses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Celdaro (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war n ani test für diese schnelle schrift dingens da xD


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Ist euch tierisch fad? Need neuen DesktopHintergrund^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könnt ich dir machen wenn du mir zeit lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und welche auflösung du willst musst auch sagen erstes ist grösser als das 2te


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren (und ich bin jetzt zufaul die ganzen Seiten durchzublättern)
> 
> Welches Programm benutzt ihr?  Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen?  (am besten ein kostenloses
> 
> ...


Das beste kostenlose Programm ist (wahrscheinlich) Gimp 2.


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> könnt ich dir machen wenn du mir zeit lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wuah, das wäre spitze ^^ mein dekstop geht mir schon ein wenig auf die eierstöcke^^
brauch 1680x1050 war des glaub ich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (30. April 2009)

puuuh glück gehabt...
vorhin pc formatieren müssen wegen vielen fehlern...
glück: battlesachen noch im PM Fach gehabt *glück gehabt hat*


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> wuah, das wäre spitze ^^ mein dekstop geht mir schon ein wenig auf die eierstöcke^^
> brauch 1680x1050 war des glaub ich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du glaubst oder du weisst es?^^


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

extra nachgeschaut ^^
ich weiß es^^


----------



## Celdaro (30. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was sagt ihr eig dazu?^^


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

Hab ne frage ob wer ein WoW bildchedn machen könne wo Draufsteht 



Uthers Erben

weil das ist für meine gilde und ja ^^ würd mich freuen wenn mir vll einer helfen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg
Steffen/raheema


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Raheema, was ist für dich ein Bildchen?

Signaturgrösse? Wallpapergrösse? Usw.

So etwas solltest du schon sagen.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

aso ok ^^ kenn mich damit nicht aus hmm Wallpaper waren die großen oder? 
wenn sowas geht würd ich das nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

Ich hab mich mal rangesetzt und dir das hier gemacht. Ich hoffe es gefällt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit und viel Erfolg deiner Gilde!


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

jo schelcht is das nicht aber die schrifdt gefällt mir nicht so ganz


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal rangesetzt und dir das hier gemacht. Ich hoffe es gefällt!
> 
> <BILD>
> 
> Viel Spaß damit und viel Erfolg deiner Gilde!



wuah wie geil^^
das ist doch mal was einzigartiges ^^


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nicht sehr sauber gearbeitet, aber für deine Zwecke sollts reichen.. :s


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

wow DANKE !!! die sind geil!!


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wow DANKE !!! die sind geil!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Oberste ist leider nicht sehr hüpsch..
Ich feil noch bissl an anderen Bildern

Hat irgendjemand Screenshots von der Uther Statue?


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Kann einer von den Photoshop Assen vielleicht die Schrift da weg machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

hmm ne sry muss vll mal google ^^ 

man ich will das auch können ^^


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das wäre ein Bild von Uther


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Lol.. Raheema, ich hab ja auch google benutzt

Und die Schrift machst ganz einfach mit Paint oO


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

aso sry ^^ 

ne ich meint das bild und so weil ich klann sowas gar nicht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kann einer von den Photoshop Assen vielleicht die Schrift da weg machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bild hat arg schlechte quali für was willst du bei sonem bild den typo wegmachen?
2tes probi st die typo ist sehr gross = es wird schwer und dauert = kein bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (30. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kann einer von den Photoshop Assen vielleicht die Schrift da weg machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da geht neu basteln schneller und einfacher^^

Einfach mit Modelviewer und GIMP/Paint.NET oder (falls vorhanden) Photoshop <3


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

So ich hab jetzt mal eine Kleinigkeit gebastelt.. ist nichts besonderes, aber das ist meine erste Arbeit und ich wollte eig nur mal herumprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (1. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt mal eine Kleinigkeit gebastelt.. ist nichts besonderes, aber das ist meine erste Arbeit und ich wollte eig nur mal herumprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was steht da?!

@Minas.. Wtf meinst du mit Typo?!
Trink weniger


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Minas.. Wtf meinst du mit Typo?!
> Trink weniger


den text beim/im bild.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was steht da?!
> 
> @Minas.. Wtf meinst du mit Typo?!
> Trink weniger



typo = text ..
und nein ich werd nicht weniger trinken


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sooo werf ich auch mal mein Bild in den Ring. Ist so ziemlich das erste echte das ich mach also bitte ich um Kritik aber nur konstruktive bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten hätt ich noch eine Frage: Kennt jemand eine Seite wo man Symbole usw als Hintergründe für Bilder suchen kann?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du nur bisle text hingekrizelt oder?

was für symbole meinst du genau?
sowas wie von den games die zeichen oder andere?
erstes : planetrenders -> logo suchen


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du nur bisle text hingekrizelt oder?


Ja für mehr bräuchte ich ein Foto von seiner Gilde, den Wappenrock oder sowas^^
Aber ich bin schon stolz drauf, dass die Schrift da ist wo ich wollte, dass sie ist....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

^^ danke an alle die sich so viel mühe geben mir zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm wappenrock mus ich selber machen gucken


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was steht da?!



Archavon was sonst..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs in einer Schriftart (glaub Comic oO) geschrieben, so angeordnet und dann mit dem Verwisch-Teil gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Archavon was sonst..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie hast du das so angeordnet bekommen? Bei mir sind da immer Lichtjahre dazwischen wenn ich eine Zeile runtergeh. (Benutz Gimp 2^^)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

in photoshop gibts nen knopf damit schrift nach unten geht
keine ahnung wo der in gimp ist ;D

aber ich steh nid so auf texte in meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich schon lange an nem bild hocke dann will ichs nid mit text verunstalten


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wie hast du das so angeordnet bekommen? Bei mir sind da immer Lichtjahre dazwischen wenn ich eine Zeile runtergeh. (Benutz Gimp 2^^)



Ich benutz auch Gimp 2..  ich hab das Schriftfeld erstmal in die richtige Größe gezogen, dann habe ich einfach hinter jeden Buchstaben Enter gedrückt, dass sie untereinander waren, und dann hab ich die Schriftgröße so eingestellt, dass es passt.  Die Schriftart hat wohl auch was damit zu tun, die verwendete ist Script MT Bold, Bold


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

hmm ok das ist die ander methode
wie gesagt ps cs3 hat dafür nen knopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (1. Mai 2009)

@Minastirit

Der Typo verunstaltet eine Signatur nicht, man muss es nur können. Ich persönlich finde den Typo einer Signatur am schwersten. Ich bekomm den nie wirklich gut hin. Bankchar hingegen schon *g*

B2T:

Ich hab mal ein neues Webdesign gemacht. Ist jetzt mein 2. Bitte C&C!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Hier mal was, was ich irgendwann letzte Nacht zusammengeschustert hab (Ist ein Flyer für ne Klassenfeier):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, weil ich auch gern ne Bewertung hätte... Scheint bissl untergegangen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ok das ist die ander methode
> wie gesagt ps cs3 hat dafür nen knopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht gibts bei Gimp 2 auch so einen Knopf.. ich weiß jedenfalls nichts davon, weil ich heute zum ersten mal Gimp 2 verwendet habe..  btw es hat eigentlich keiner wirklich das "Kunstwerk" bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cooles Plakat.. ich würd vielleicht sogar hinkommen, wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts bei Gimp 2 auch so einen Knopf.. ich weiß jedenfalls nichts davon, weil ich heute zum ersten mal Gimp 2 verwendet habe..  btw es hat eigentlich keiner wirklich das "Kunstwerk" bewertet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstmal danke für das lob, aber meinst du wirklich es wäre so sinnvoll zu ner feier von ner 8ten klasse zu gehn?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für das lob, aber meinst du wirklich es wäre so sinnvoll zu ner feier von ner 8ten klasse zu gehn??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber klar Kinderbetreung macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Auf dem Plakat steht nichts von 8te Klasse o.O

Irreführung ist das!


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber klar Kinderbetreung macht spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch erst 15. Aber meiner Meinung nach der Verantwortungsvollste aus meiner Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fest ist in 2 Monaten und ich hab jetzt schon alles durchgeplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Auf dem Plakat steht nichts von 8te Klasse o.O
> 
> Irreführung ist das!



Da steht "Klassenfeier" in meinem Post xD


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch erst 15. Aber meiner Meinung nach der Verantwortungsvollste aus meiner Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Braaaav^^ Ich hab mit 15 schon geraucht und war (genau wie jetzt) total verplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Darf man hier eigentlich auch Videos reinstellen??

Dann mach ich im Sommer eins von der Feier xD


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Darf man hier eigentlich auch Videos reinstellen??
> 
> Dann mach ich im Sommer eins von der Feier xD


youtube hochladen und dann verlinken. Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen?


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> youtube hochladen und dann verlinken. Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen?



Weil es ein Grafik-Design-Thread ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habt ihr was zum Lachen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyIWQGIg-cQ


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Weil es ein Grafik-Design-Thread ist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ooooooch... da hab ich schon wesentlich schlimmeres OT stehen bleiben gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

So.. um mal meine Meinung zur Schweinegrippe klar zu machen ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ultraböses Höllenschwein!  Wir werden alle sterben! :O

*Achtung! Beitrag könnte Sarkasmus und/oder einen Anflug von Humor beinhalten!"


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So.. um mal meine Meinung zur Schweinegrippe klar zu machen ->
> 
> <BILD>
> 
> Ein ultraböses Höllenschwein!  Wir werden alle sterben! :O




Oh my God! *schreiend weg renn*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyIWQGIg-cQ


----------



## Rednoez (1. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal was kleines von mir...

(siehe auch sig)


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nix gegen dich aber ich find den rauchenden Avatar zusammen mit dem Untertext schlecht. Rauchen ist nicht cool. 
Ja ich weiß ich rauch selber aber trotzdem. Würd auch ned nochmal anfangen wenn ich die Zeit zurückdrehen könnt


----------



## Rednoez (1. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nix gegen dich aber ich find den rauchenden Avatar zusammen mit dem Untertext schlecht. Rauchen ist nicht cool.



Und ich dachte,dass die Leute die Ironie erkennen würden.Schade schade...



Larmina schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß ich rauch selber aber trotzdem. Würd auch ned nochmal anfangen wenn ich die Zeit zurückdrehen könnt



epic fail


----------



## Larmina (1. Mai 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Und ich dachte,dass die Leute die Ironie erkennen würden.Schade schade...


Naja es gibt nicht wirklich deutliche anzeichen für Ironie


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

gibs eigentlich so ein Lern faden wo so ein bisschen GIMP 2 erklärt wird, gibs sowas?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schlicht aber mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vermutlich nid dein erstes werk oder?


----------



## Monoecus (1. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> gibs eigentlich so ein Lern faden wo so ein bisschen GIMP 2 erklärt wird, gibs sowas?



*Google -> GIMP Tutorial*


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> *Google -> GIMP Tutorial*


Fail!

Das sind alles Tut's für Gimp 1. Er hat aber Gimp 2.


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

Genau ^^ 

aber ich sollte dann nach GIMP 2 googlen


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> @Minastirit
> 
> Der Typo verunstaltet eine Signatur nicht, man muss es nur können. Ich persönlich finde den Typo einer Signatur am schwersten. Ich bekomm den nie wirklich gut hin. Bankchar hingegen schon *g*
> 
> ...




ich auch nid ;P darum lass ich es .. mit typo mach ich jedes bild kaput
das webdesign gefällt mir .. wenn ich nur sowas könnte :/ will schon lange mal ne eigene hp machen aber irgendwie fehlt mir der programmier skill


----------



## Bankchar (1. Mai 2009)

das webdesign ist schon very naiz!


----------



## Celdaro (1. Mai 2009)

~erinnerung~
morgen 15uhr battle ende, thema fahrzeuge

wenn keiner mehr schickt lohnt sich keine umfrage oO


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> das webdesign ist schon very naiz!


eine optisch sehr schlechte absichtliche falschschreibung von nice, wollt ich nur mal anmerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (1. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> das webdesign ist schon very naiz!



Danke (: Dafür, dass es mein 2. ist, find' ich Es auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitszeit mit Skizze: ca. 4 Stunden.


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Zum thema website Layout, hatt ma vor langer zeit nen eigenes gemacht war auch meine rstes wäre nett wen ihr es bewerten könntet wie gesagt mein erstes aus anfänger zeiten ...


http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4400/guildw...layoutkopie.jpg


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

recht einfach gehalten, aber die newsübersicht sowie die board-leiste gefallen mir gut. wirklich stören tut mich nur das untere ende der seite, das passt irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Aller Anfang ist schwer und das da war auch inerhalb ner Stunde Fertig, wenn man sich Richtig dransetzt würde dauerts 4-5 Tage bises Perfekt wird 


Achja brauch ma ebend Hilfe

Kann mir einer sagen wie das übersetzt in Englische heist?

Sei Elektriziert


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Elektriziert ist nichtmal ein deutsches Wort wie soll man das übersetzen? Sollte das mal ein Elektrisiert werden, wenns groß ist? ^^


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Wuste nich wie mans schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs bei google nach vorstelung eingegeben und der hats so verbesert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber Dank selor hat sich bei Google jetz ma das ergeben per übersetzer (ungefähr das was ich wollte ^^)

Be electrifies


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

Falls es elektrisiert heißen soll:
"Be electrified"


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Hab hier ma n zwischenergebnis von meiner neusten sig, aber leider will der Render nich einarbeiten lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

würde links versuchen mit dem c4d/effekt einzuarbeiten
ebenen bisle vertauschen und so dann sollts schon gehen


----------



## Spectrales (1. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Hab hier ma n zwischenergebnis von meiner neusten sig, aber leider will der Render nich einarbeiten lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omfg.. Pokemon


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

Pokémon is eigentlich ganz geil


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

die alten pokemon und digimon ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die neuen naaaa 
miss good old digimon 1 ;D mit thai und dem drachen ehm agubon mon .. agumon genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ehm izzi uff bin ich schlecht mit namen

najo zeigs dann ma wenns fertig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Ja und was an nem Pokemon render schlim bin kein fan davon aber der render war gut >.<

Ahja hab wa was verändert so dases leicht eingearbeitet aussieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd aber noch weiter dran arbeiten


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

so in etwa meinte ich das bis auf kopf den hast vermaselt Xd seine 2 elektro spulen dinger


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

So ich glaube es bleibt jetz ma so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

fand v1 besser ..


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

öhhhm v1 ?

meinste das mi dne halb warzunehmenden elkro dingern? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Hab hier ma n zwischenergebnis von meiner neusten sig, aber leider will der Render nich einarbeiten lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Ich sag ma blöd jeder seins nich jeder Mag v1 nich jeder mag V2 und nich jeder mag V3   und ncih jeder mag garkeins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise macht man sich son Bild ja so wie es einem selber Gefällt ^^


----------



## Bankchar (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need :x


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Auch haben will das soll entlich rauskommen *_*

^^

Achja sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oo
LoL der zeigt mir bei der Hälfte der user keine Bilde mehr an


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

muss noch jemand ne sig fürs battle schicken?
Kann nämlich sein das ich um 15 uhr nit da bin...
wenn niemand schicken muss starte ich die umfrage um 14 uhr


----------



## Kangrim (2. Mai 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> muss noch jemand ne sig fürs battle schicken?
> Kann nämlich sein das ich um 15 uhr nit da bin...
> wenn niemand schicken muss starte ich die umfrage um 14 uhr



Ist meine denn angekommen?


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

jop


----------



## Minastirit (2. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kdh kommt neues raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Media	UMD = psd DDDDDDDDDD geil das hol ich mir sofort wenns draussen ist ;D
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii41/fi...ng?t=1241273293 cover grml  giev ;D


----------



## Bankchar (2. Mai 2009)

nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haste schon den Trailer gesehen ?


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Kommt schon will den kein A*** meine neue sig bewerten -.-

Nich ma aufm GFX Board interesiert es n schwein das es das Bild gibt Oo


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kdh kommt neues raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lieber FinalFantasy VII: Crisis Core holen als sonen Disney abklatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (2. Mai 2009)

Der Disney-"Abklatsch" ist aber super!


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lieber FinalFantasy VII: Crisis Core holen als sonen Disney abklatsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo is'n das en Disney abklatsch Oo

Soweit ich weiß haben sich Square Enix und Disney damals zusammengetan und haben ff chars entworfen welche sich in einer zerklüfteten Disney Welt bewegen sollten, wobei die Endgegner immer an FF erinnern, auch ist der Hauptteil des Spieles wieFF Chars, zudem bin ich Fan seit Kingdom Heats I 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zudem ist die Story genau so episch wie in manchen FF Teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Crisis Core wahr viel zu elicht, mir fehlte aber die motivatio um nochmal alles neu zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Minerva hat mir nur 16k abgezogen den blitzen und den federn konte ich immer ausweichen und den judaspfeil zu blocken ja war sowas von einfach xD


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

CC hab ich mir auch besorgt war und ist immer noch viel zu einfach weil es bestand teilweise aus stumpfen x drücken und nicht mehr naja was will man von einem PSP Spiel erwarten ^^


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

@klunker, ich hab das spiel selber garnicht gezockt weil ich meine psp wieder verkauft habe, die spiele waren (und sind es jetzt noch wie ich finde) kein wirklicher kracher. crisis core hät ich mir auch nur wegen der story rund um zack geholt,der ja anscheind jetzt in kdh auftaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit disney abklatsch mein ich halt das es ein finalfantasy ist, nur das ich anstelle eines barret mit kanonenarm ne micky maus mit riesenschlüssel hab^^


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @klunker, ich hab das spiel selber garnicht gezockt weil ich meine psp wieder verkauft habe, die spiele waren (und sind es jetzt noch wie ich finde) kein wirklicher kracher. crisis core hät ich mir auch nur wegen der story rund um zack geholt,der ja anscheind jetzt in kdh auftaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KH hat ja gene verschiedene FF gemischt^^ in der Arena gegen Cloud und im Abwasserkanal Squall und Tifa Oo, aber das sie Zack und Cloud , ist das Cloud?? auftauchen ist ne frechheit, vorallem weil da Zack und Cloud beide viel älter wirken :/

@ Vartez  Schonmal ohne Todesschutz gegen die Hunde gekämpft, ständig rollen^^


----------



## Bankchar (2. Mai 2009)

Das sind net Cloud und Zack. Das sind Terra (Rikus Vorgänger), Aqua (Kairis Vorgänger) und Ven (Soras Vorgänger) :> Der Teil wird auch zeitlich vor dem ertsen Teil spielen.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Für welche Plattformen kommt denn Kingdom of Hearts raus?
Hab den ersten Teil für den GBA heiß geliebt (Falls es der erste Teil war..)

@Vartez: Deine Sig ist zu groß
Viel zu groß, will ich meinen


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

Wäre auch sehr strange gewesen^^ Naja ich warte erstmal auf dissidia  ACC und FF XIII^^

@ spec nö die ist 200 pixel hoch^^


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Wäre auch sehr strange gewesen^^ Naja ich warte erstmal auf dissidia  ACC und FF XIII^^
> 
> @ spec nö die ist 200 pixel hoch^^


du musst ja knete haben, nen pc mit dem man wahrscheinlich gut aktuelle spiele zocken kann, hin und wieder ne menge mangas und ne xbox 360^^


----------



## Bankchar (2. Mai 2009)

Dissidia ist sowieso ein Pflichkauf für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du musst ja knete haben, nen pc mit dem man wahrscheinlich gut aktuelle spiele zocken kann, hin und wieder ne menge mangas und ne xbox 360^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Pc hat 3gh  180 gb 1 gb ram und ne geforce 6200 gt 256 mb Oomder hat noch nicht mal Far Cry geschafft und Oblivion nur minimal^^ PC benutz ich eh nur zum Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mangas,,mhm gerade tenjo tenge 1 und fairy tail 4 bestellt, und keien xbox sodnern ne ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ne psp eben, so viel knete habe ich net, eigentlich ziemlich wenig^^ teile mir da snur imer gut ein^^ PC benutz ich eh nur zum Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

ok ich ging davon aus du holst dir FF XIII für Xbox . bei PS3 trifft fast das selbe auf die spiele zu wie bei der PSP.(meiner meinung nach^^)
allerdings muss ich sagend as mit der umwandlung von squaresoft zu squareenix der kernteil der FFmacher flöten ging und nun andere rpgs entwickeln die teilweise besser sind als die FF-Titel ab teil FF X.
von daher entschied ich mich für die Wii und habs bis jetzt noch nicht bereut^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lieber FinalFantasy VII: Crisis Core holen als sonen Disney abklatsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


durchgezockt ..


----------



## EXclaw (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Für welche Plattformen kommt denn Kingdom of Hearts raus?
> Hab den ersten Teil für den GBA heiß geliebt (Falls es der erste Teil war..)
> 
> @Vartez: Deine Sig ist zu groß
> Viel zu groß, will ich meinen



Der erste Teil hieß "Kingdom Hearts" und kam für die PS2 raus. Dann folgte der GBA Titel. Dannach kam "Kingdom Hearts 2" raus. Mein persönlicher Favorit ;P Mal hoffen, dass die nicht wieder so lange für KH3 brauchen


----------



## Minastirit (2. Mai 2009)

jau wobei ich mir dann ps3 kaufen müsste :< hmm wobei ehrlich gesagt wärs mir wert
kh > all

nidma die ff reihe kann meiner meinung nach mithalten besonders die neuen sind ja sowiso mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: ich mach mir vermutlich bald wieder ne kdh sig muss ja bisle werbung machen wenn das game raus kommt bald ;D bzw irgendwann


----------



## Zorkal (2. Mai 2009)

Hier, wegen eurer Unterhaltung über KH hab ich das Spiel nochmal rausgekramt nur um festzustellen das es auf meiner 60 GB PS3 nicht vernünftig läuft -.-"


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse Sony imer noch dafür, dass ich Es nicht merh spielen kann, naja KH I+II verkauft, war zu einfach Oo wobei der Endkampf von II bei mir schon gut 20 trys gebraucht hat, bin enfach nicht mit dem steuern der beiden chars zums chluss zurechtgekommen, als ich dann heruasgefundwen ahtte wies ging wars dann doch zu leicht^^ und sephi in I als auch in II  war auch en bissel zu schwach^^ Naja habe letzten mal wider FF IX auf meiern ps3 gezockt^^


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

@Spectrales In den Regeln steht Bilder dürfen nicht die Höhe von 200px überschreiten das machen sie nicht das erste ist 480 px groß und die breite darf nicht die Forum breite sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab wieder angefangen mal meinen DS ausgegraben und FF IV Gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

aber beide zamm ergeben 380px oO


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> @Spectrales In den Regeln steht Bilder dürfen nicht die Höhe von 200px überschreiten das machen sie nicht das erste ist 480 px groß und die breite darf nicht die Forum breite sprengen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du nicht, dass die Signatur genau so hoch sein sollte wie die Posts?
Fällt dir nicht auf, dass du die größte Sig von allen hast?


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> aber beide zamm ergeben 380px oO


Dann sind sie bei dir halt übereinander...Fenstermodus is böööse.


Spectrales schrieb:


> Fällt dir nicht auf, dass du die größte Sig von allen hast?


Adblock hilft nicht nur bei Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr alle so kleine Bildschirme und sind die signaturen aufeinander ?

Bei mir sind die nebeneinander fals das zu sehr nervt nehm ich gerne eine raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dann sind sie bei dir halt übereinander...Fenstermodus is böööse.



Gibts was Anderes?

Ja klar, aber mit Widescreen, liegen die imme noch übereinander

Geld verschwenden für Monsterbildschirme ist böööse?


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

öh nee... non widescreen is böse^^


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Hab eine weggenommen will  den Leuten hier ja das ewig lange lange lange LANGE Gescrolle ersparen


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Hab eine weggenommen will  den Leuten hier ja das ewig lange lange lange LANGE Gescrolle ersparen



*phew* Danke 

Du sparst uns vor Allem die Diskussion mit dir


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Naja mit Widescreen würde es nich stören aber nich jeder hat sowas dolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Naja mit Widescreen würde es nich stören aber nich jeder hat sowas dolles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Ja klar, aber mit Widescreen, liegen die imme noch übereinander


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie nich Oo

Wen doch geh ausm fenstermodus raus bei 1440*900 sind die nebeneinander


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

eine 5-minuten terrine ääääh sig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Mai 2009)

Warum zur hölle machst du 5min sigs wenn sowas dabei rauskommt?^^


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

Ishney:
Könnte mir jemand biiiiiitteeee auf die schnelle eine Sig machen?? Is egal was drauf is!



deswegen xD


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

öhhhhmmm wofür das den Oo

könnte dir ne alte geben wende willst


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Irgendwie nich Oo
> 
> Wen doch geh ausm fenstermodus raus bei 1440*900 sind die nebeneinander



1240 * 700


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

mhhhh naja lassen wa es die andere sig is wech und spräch hat es niemals gegebn fals doch dan weiter reden per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wuste nich das das bei manchen widescreens noch untereinander is und das das ansich bei manchen untereinander ist )


----------



## Celdaro (3. Mai 2009)

Mhm...
kennt jemand noch gute seiten für tuts wo man paar sachen lernt?
also ausser
gfx-sector.de
und generation-fx.eu
Psd-tutorials.de
fxencore.de

also ... damit meine sachen au ma besser werden >.<


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Deviantart.com :>


----------



## Vartez (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.gimpusers.de/

PSboard.de

mhh nja mehr kenn ich so jetz nich auserdem man kan ja mal erfahrene user im board anschreiben und fragen ob die einem was beibringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (3. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> kan ja mal erfahrene user im board anschreiben und fragen ob die einem was beibringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin ein hoffnungsloser fall  xD

jo deviantart....ma durchschauen...wusste nit das es da tuts gibt xD


----------



## Deanne (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Deviantart.com :>



Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Bietet einen sehr breites Angebot an Grafiken und leicht verständlichen Tuts und spezialisiert sich nicht nur auf Signaturen. 
Meiner Meinung nach bringt es dir sowieso am meisten, einzelne Funktionen der Bildbearbeitungsprogramme kennenzulernen und zu erfahren, welche man für 
welchen Effekt am besten nutzt. Und dafür muss man sich viele verschiedene Arbeiten angucken und selbst probieren, wie man selbst die besten Ergebnisse erzielt.

"Learning by doing" ist tausendmal besser, als jemanden zu auszufragen, der selbst kein totaler Profi ist.

Edit: Es gibt auch ziemlich nette E-Bücher zu dem Thema, die unter anderem auf Anleitungen aus namenhaften Photoshop-Lektüren aufbauen. 
Finde ich recht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bankchar (3. Mai 2009)

Deanne, hast du das Bild aus deiner Sig selbst geschossen oder irgendwo aus dem Internet ausgegraben ?


----------



## Deanne (3. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Deanne, hast du das Bild aus deiner Sig selbst geschossen oder irgendwo aus dem Internet ausgegraben ?



Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wo ich es gefunden habe, aber meines Wissens nach genau in dieser Form irgendwo bei Google. 

Eigene Fotografien würde ich nie als Signatur benutzen, da die ganz gerne bei Myspace und co. landen und dort dann zweckentfremdet werden.


----------



## Zorkal (3. Mai 2009)

*Das nächste Buffed-GFX-Battle*
Thema:Musik
Ich glaube eine besondere Erklärung ist nicht nötig.
Maximale Maße:500 px Breite;200px Höhe.
Signaturen sollten bis Samstag 15 Uhr in meinem Postfach sein.
Wenn nicht mindestens 5 Signaturen reinkommen gibts kein Battle!​


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> *Das nächste Buffed-GFX-Battle*
> Thema:Musik
> Ich glaube eine besondere Erklärung ist nicht nötig.
> Maximale Maße:500 px Breite;200px Höhe.
> ...



Sehr schön, gefällt mir.
Und NightFalls wird diesmal disqualifiziert? ^^

Omfg Meine Postzahl = Geburtsjahr (Nimmer aktuell.. :<)


----------



## Zorkal (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sehr schön, gefällt mir.
> Und NightFalls wird diesmal disqualifiziert? ^^
> 
> Omfg Meine Postzahl = Geburtsjahr


Mal sehen was er einsendet(Wenn überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Hmmm Doofes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir am Anfang mehr davon erhofft,aber das kam nunmal raus. Vorschläge,Kritik,Flames?


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Stil gefällt mir!
Vielleicht Zelda ein bisschen mehr hervorheben


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der Stil gefällt mir!
> Vielleicht Zelda ein bisschen mehr hervorheben


das ist link :S


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist link :S



mm.. Haste recht


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Vielleicht Zelda


lulz *g*
Hm,der ist doch eigentlich schon ziemlich gut zu sehn o.ö
Sonst noch Kritik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

Könnte wer mir eine Signatur machen vom BVB? 

wären ganz cool weil ic hein großer fan davon bin aber leider sowas nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na klar kann ich einfach ein bild nehmen aber das sieht doof aus deswegen frage ich die profis hier!


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> lulz *g*
> Hm,der ist doch eigentlich schon ziemlich gut zu sehn o.ö
> Sonst noch Kritik?
> 
> ...



Ich meinte die Beine und die untere Hälfte vom Schild


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Beine und die untere Hälfte vom Schild


das schild sieht man doch ganz? oO
oder sehr ich das falsch? >.<


----------



## Kangrim (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Beine und die untere Hälfte vom Schild



Dann käme meiner meinung nach die tiefe nicht so gut rüber.

Vieleicht solltest du den flair noch ein bisschen ausnutzen.
Der verläuft würde ich sagen bogenförmig am schwert udn schild entlang


----------



## Rhokan (3. Mai 2009)

Seit langem mal wieder den Photoshop + Modelviewer angeschmissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt muss es nurnoch passend für ne Sig gemacht werden t.t




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

hmm nicht schlecht aber die schrift find ich  bissel komisch !


Könnte wer mir eine Signatur machen vom BVB?

wären ganz cool weil ic hein großer fan davon bin aber leider sowas nicht kann sad.gif

na klar kann ich einfach ein bild nehmen aber das sieht doof aus deswegen frage ich die profis hier!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

rhokan: ich würd die schrift vll bissel besser lesbar machen/n bissel verändern. weil wenn du die noch als sig anpasst ist die nochma ein stück unleserlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. Mai 2009)

Die Schrift is das Hauptproblem, für die Sig muss ich die glaub nochmal komplett neu machen, größer und deutlicher


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Könnte wer mir eine Signatur machen vom BVB?


Ein Satz reicht doch bei weitem nicht.Wenn du was willst,schreib die Eckdaten auf,reich vllt nen Cutout rüber...


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Sieht top aus. ^^
Also das Zelda Banner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

@ chopi hättest du nicht den Wii Link nehmen können?^^


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ chopi hättest du nicht den Wii Link nehmen können?^^


Ich fand den Cutout toll,ich glaub,ich hab auffm Rechner nichtma nen Wiilink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

um die grafik gehts mir dabei garnicht mal , sondern das link in der Wii version von twilight princess rechtshänder ist^^


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> um die grafik gehts mir dabei garnicht mal , sondern das link in der Wii version von twilight princess rechtshänder ist^^


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass man das frei einstellen kann... Man wählt ja bei den controllern auch ob man rechts- oder linkshänder ist. Hab des mal gespielt, und meines Wissens nach hatte er da das Schwert in der linken Hand.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht.  Der Wii-Zelda wäre zwar cooler gewesen, aber der Windwaker(GC)-Zelda ist auch nicht so übel, vor allem ist der kleiner und das ist wohl angenehmer für ne Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass man das frei einstellen kann... Man wählt ja bei den controllern auch ob man rechts- oder linkshänder ist. Hab des mal gespielt, und meines Wissens nach hatte er da das Schwert in der linken Hand.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


Nein bei der Gamcube-Version ist er Linkhänder. In der Wii-Version ist er Rechtshänder, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Das ist übrigens der Link aus "The Minish Cap" und das ist afair ein Gbatitel.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der Link aus "The Minish Cap" und das ist afair ein Gbatitel.



Arr...  Der GC und GBA-Link sehen beide ziemlich gleich aus...

Edit: obwohl... der GBA-Link ist gezeichnet... :/


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass man das frei einstellen kann... Man wählt ja bei den controllern auch ob man rechts- oder linkshänder ist. Hab des mal gespielt, und meines Wissens nach hatte er da das Schwert in der linken Hand.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


nope denn auf der Wii version war er auch nicht wirklich rechtshänder. man hat einfach die komplette welt gespiegelt. deswegen sind auf der karte auch die verwaschenen namen so kryptisch xD


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig Kram, den ich am Wochenende gemacht hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bankchar (3. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wo ich es gefunden habe, aber meines Wissens nach genau in dieser Form irgendwo bei Google.
> 
> Eigene Fotografien würde ich nie als Signatur benutzen, da die ganz gerne bei Myspace und co. landen und dort dann zweckentfremdet werden.




Hast du es noch auf der Festplatte ? Mich würd mal interessieren wie das ganze Bild aussieht :>


Edit:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind geil


----------



## Nimmue (4. Mai 2009)

Sooo... Ich hab heute mal aus lauter langeweile ein paar Renders angeguckt =)))
Und mir hats in den Fingern gekribbelt, woraufhin einige auf meiner Festplatte gelandet sind ^^
Nun ist aber meine Frage, wo bekomme ich schöne Hintergründe her?^^

Will nu auch mal mitmachen hier, evtl. auch bei dem ein oder anderem Battle (nicht um zu gewinnen, sondern nur, um dabei zu sein und Spaß zu haben^^)
Nu ist aber die Frage, meint ihr PS (das neueste) würde auf meinem PC laufen? Btw. kann ich dennoch gut damit arbeiten (mein Schatz neben mir sagt Nein *bösenachrechtsschiel*)
Weiß nicht, braucht man da nur eine gute Grafikkarte? Hab die Radeon 9200 SE (jaaa, uralt, aber meine letzte hat sich gerade verabschiedet).


----------



## Bankchar (4. Mai 2009)

Das neuste braucht man gar nicht, wenn man nicht grade damit beruflich zu tun hat. Ein älteres reicht da vollkommen aus (; 

Und zu den Backgrounds: Deviantart, Google, Photobucket etc. :>


----------



## Celdaro (4. Mai 2009)

Thema musik....auweia...ob mir da was einfällt ._.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Thema musik....auweia...ob mir da was einfällt ._.


verdammt das wär genau mein thema aber ich hab kei zeit die welt ist so ungerecht und grausam wahhhh -.- ach mist


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hast du es noch auf der Festplatte ? Mich würd mal interessieren wie das ganze Bild aussieht :>
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...




wenns deanne nimmer findet : http://tineye.com/search/d944339ca1dccf95f...3e0c57b39127179
hilft immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder oft. hab da relativ häuffig nen bild in besserer quali oder so gefunden


----------



## Kangrim (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hier find ich sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Nimmue (4. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Das neuste braucht man gar nicht, wenn man nicht grade damit beruflich zu tun hat. Ein älteres reicht da vollkommen aus (;
> 
> Und zu den Backgrounds: Deviantart, Google, Photobucket etc. :>



Naja, mein Vater braucht es beruflich und da würde ichs auch bekommen.
und danke ^^


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Nimue,Photoshop läuft bei mir auf meinem ganz schwachen Laptop,auf dem imo nicht ma Wow flüssig gehn würde...und das in nem virtuellen Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintegründe...im gfx-sector sind 2 Threads irgendwo mit großen Hintergrundpacks,damit haste eig genug.
Ps.Der Tipp von Mina ist übrigens ganz gut,TinEye ist eine ziemlich geile Seite,benutz die selbst min. einma alle 2 Tage


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

nunja chopi kommt draufan wie gross das bild ist.
habs mal mit nem wallaper versucht aber das verbraucht leistung ohne ende ;P wobei ich auch zu 90% wow oder sonst was nebendrann laufen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Birk Noobproductions present:

Zorro aus One Piece als WoW-Figur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemacht mit Modelviewer und Gimp 2... besser hab ichs einfach nicht hinbekommen.. wie findet ihr es?


----------



## Celdaro (4. Mai 2009)

nice...bevor ich den text gelesen hab dacht i echt dat wär zorro aus inem 3d onepiece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

bisle pixelig aber das liegt an modelviewer. ansich ganz gut gemacht najo kopf bringst nid besser hin damit .. und das im mund schaut bisle komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint wtf !! wiso ist lilians post bei mir grün waaaa ...


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

net nur bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

grad ma nen post im meinungsthread gemacht Oo hmm ma überlegen was ich für eine neue sig ich mache da das mit homepage irgendwie nix wird da keiner lust hat mir mal ne psd von einer zu geben :< wollt nurma genau kuken wie das gemacht ist .. und alle die mir gefallen sind templates zum gewissen mist ändern was nid mein ziel ist
also nie eine psd von ner ganzen seite :<


----------



## Bankchar (4. Mai 2009)

gogo, yoko oder kh sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

bin n echter Neuling in dem Gebiet der Bildbearbeitung... aber ich stells einfach mal rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß, dass es schlecht ist... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Hier WoW-Sanji beim umnieten eines noname-Piraten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frisur ist etwas blöd zum nachmachen, wenn man keinen Skill hat >.<


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Mai 2009)

kleine Gradiationskurvenspielerei ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brauchte wieder neuen Wallpaper ^^

lg


----------



## Rhokan (4. Mai 2009)

Kann man als Sig durchgehn lassen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl noch n schwarzer Rand.... morgen dann...

e: habs doch noch gemacht =)


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kann man als Sig durchgehn lassen oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich mag sie auf jeden Fall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Exxitus, der Streiter des Lichts !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Drega, Herrscher des Dämons!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

LIebe Designthreatler bitte vergesst nicht diese Umfrage heir

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102667


----------



## Meriane (5. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte mal meine erstes Photoshop-"Werk" hier vorstellen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr davon? Wie gesagt, erste mal was richtiges gemacht, also nicht zu hart bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

also das motiv sieht sehr gut aus ^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal meine erstes Photoshop-"Werk" hier vorstellen. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht, aber man erkennt Rukia (falls sie es überhaupt ist o_O) nur schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Feedback zu meinen 2 Wallpapers pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Exxitus, der Streiter des Lichts !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Birk schrieb:


> Drega, Herrscher des Dämons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber man erkennt Rukia (falls sie es überhaupt ist o_O) nur schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das dürfte rukia sein, allerdings mit verbesserten....attributen^^

zu den WPs: ich finde sie thematisch schön umgesetzt . "choreographien" sind stimmig^^
allerdings stimmen die proportionen der figuren zum hintergrund nicht ganz, so wirken sie etwas wie rein gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

das sollte vermutlich rukia sein nur rukia hat nie solche titten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find die süss mit ihren imba hassen zeichnungen xD

deine 2 bilder birk 1. wallpaper muss grösser sein ;P wer hat solch kleinen monitor? 14 zoll ca :O
2. typo gefällt mir nid und die proportionen stimmen leider auch nicht. und einarbeiten würd vlt helfen das es nicht so wie aufkleber ausschaut ;D


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine 2 bilder birk 1. wallpaper muss grösser sein ;P wer hat solch kleinen monitor? 14 zoll ca :O


Ich :/

Größer geht net, weil ich den Hintergrund selber in WoW gescreent habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und das ist dann nunmal nur so "klein"...


----------



## Vartez (6. Mai 2009)

ich wäre froh wen bei mir der modelviewer gehen würde ... 

Der stürtzt immer grundlos ab wen ich was laden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich :/
> 
> Größer geht net, weil ich den Hintergrund selber in WoW gescreent habe
> 
> ...



echt .,.. mein wow ist auf 1920x1200 najo in wow isses ca 18xx x 11xx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber knapp dran ;D


----------



## Vartez (6. Mai 2009)

irgendjeman muss mir mal sein wowmodelviewer hohladen und link geben da meins nich will -.-


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

meines geht auch nid und mein antivir hat was dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (6. Mai 2009)

bei mir gibts glaubich immer nen runtime error -.-

Naja er geht aber manchmal mit VIEL glück mal an


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

*Auf meine Signatur zeig*

Hab ich in der Schule gemacht^^Wir haben diese Woche Informatik-woche (Word, Excel, powerpoint, Photoshop elements) und ich hab diese bild mal schnell in die Sig gepackt, damit ich sie euch zeigen kann^^


----------



## Vartez (6. Mai 2009)

mhhh ....
MHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......
allso auser das einige Münder verwischt sind und auf der einen Frau nen Mansgesicht is find ich die nich besonders 


Und hier meine nicht besondere Gif sig 

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9597/gotroughsmoke.gif


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Auf meine Signatur zeig*
> 
> Hab ich in der Schule gemacht^^Wir haben diese Woche Informatik-woche (Word, Excel, powerpoint, Photoshop elements) und ich hab diese bild mal schnell in die Sig gepackt, damit ich sie euch zeigen kann^^


 ja benji is ja net viel ... eigentlich garnix ... sieht sehr sehr schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry da musste nochmal ran üben


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen.. und ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob die Frage hier reingehört.. aber immerhin geht es darum etwas zu bearbeiten also:

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man bei einem LowQuality-Video irgendwie bessere Qualität kriegt?


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

würde behaupten nur mit dem rohmaterial du kannst net was schon scheiße is schön zaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geht net denke ich mri mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen.. und ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob die Frage hier reingehört.. aber immerhin geht es darum etwas zu bearbeiten also:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man bei einem LowQuality-Video irgendwie bessere Qualität kriegt?



gar nid?

sagen wir mal du hast das so:
xx
xx 

ist 2 mal 2 pixel
nun willst du 4 mal 4 weils schöner wär
xoox
oooo
oooo
xoox überall wos ein o hat weis es nid was es reintun soll. also nimmts nen gemisch -> schaut verschwommen aus.

auflösung ist aber dpi = dots per inch auf deutsch punkte pro cm ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die kannst du nicht einfach erhöhen.. geht nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder es schaut schlecht aus und die farben werden verschwommen gibt keine schönen kanten

haben wa mal in der schule gelernt :O einzige zeit wo ich aufgepasst hab *g*


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

ma wieder wat neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal was mit riku aus kdh gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nem real bg schon lange nimmer sowas gemacht ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

MInas wie siehts eig mit meiner Sigi aus *lieb guck*

Inflames war das Thema :>


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

stimmt vergessen ;D
aber mag real render immer noch nid xD und mir fällt immer noch nix ein


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Mai 2009)

Was haltet ihr jetzt überhaupt von dem hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ne Ablenkung nach 3 Stunden BWL durchbüffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stimmt vergessen ;D


XD wusst ichs doch


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ma wieder wat neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



+ v2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v2 mit licht bisle stärker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal, weil sie für die Signatur zugross ist, und ich jetzt endlich zuhause bin.

Ich zeige euch die veränderten Punkte .

Die haben meist keine Münder. Ich hab nen Männerkopp über ne frau gekleistert. Eine Frau ist hier zweimal (sogar nebeneinanderOo) vorhanden. Also den Kopp einfach über nen anderen drübergekleistert mit Stempelmode. Das h ist verwischt. Kravatten wurden rot angemalt.

Ziel war es, legidlich die Werkzeuge zu benutzen bei einem "Gruppenfoto" , um den Umgang mit ihnen zu üben. Dieses Bild ist dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ZITAT(Minastirit @ 6.05.2009, 17:28) *
> stimmt vergessen ;D
> 
> XD wusst ichs doch



der vergisst scheinbar mehrere sachen *G* =))) ^^


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die haben meist keine Münder. Ich hab nen Männerkopp über ne frau gekleistert. Eine Frau ist hier zweimal (sogar nebeneinanderOo) vorhanden. Also den Kopp einfach über nen anderen drübergekleistert mit Stempelmode. Das h ist verwischt. Kravatten wurden rot angemalt.
> Ziel war es, legidlich die Werkzeuge zu benutzen bei einem "Gruppenfoto" , um den Umgang mit ihnen zu üben. Dieses Bild ist dabei rausgekommen.


Wenns ein reiner Test war okay... aber selbst in Tests sollte man ein wenig sauberer arbeiten. Nehm dir das nächste mal mehr Zeit, Zoom auch öfter mal rein und raus etc..


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

k, danke für den Tipp^^

Mehr Konstruktive Bewertungen?


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

Hilfe von Gimp-Nutzern gesucht^^
Will über ein Bild ein Effekt legen, dass es etwas älter ausschaut, wie geht das?^^
Hat der wer ein Tutorial zur Hand oder so?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub da gibt es sogar ein extra Filter für... musst du mal bei Künstlerisch oder Foto gucken, bin mir nicht sicher, benutz den nie ^^

Edit: Nachgeschaut -> Filter -> Dekoration -> Altes Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> der vergisst scheinbar mehrere sachen *G* =))) ^^



na nur alles was mir nid so wichtig erscheint ;D


----------



## Zorkal (6. Mai 2009)

Zwischenstand zum Musik-GFX-Battle:2 eingeschickte Signaturen.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Mai 2009)

Wie oft muss ich mein Bild posten damit es bemerkt wird ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------

